# Sticky  What Song Are You Listening To Now?



## Crazysah

Radiohead - Nude


----------



## Trope




----------



## Aurora Fire

YouTube - Muse- Ruled by Secrecy - KROQ Almost Acoustic Christmas 2007


----------



## BeHope

Linger Fickin' Good- The Revolting Cocks


----------



## Aurora Fire

YouTube - The Reindeer Section - Cold Water


----------



## Nightriser

Don't Fear the Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

One of These Days (I'm Going To Cut You Into Little Pieces) - Pink Foyd


----------



## BeHope

Soul Sucking Jerk-Beck


----------



## allthatjazz

heers-someone still loves you boris yeltsin


----------



## athenian200

Three really good songs from a band I just discovered, Assemblage 23:


----------



## slowriot

In Peak Fitness Condition - Spleen United


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Sandova said:


> YouTube - Doggett and Scully - What hurts the most -
> 
> I love secret romance.. I'm hopeless :blushed:


I'm not much on country, but that is actually a nice one, Sandova. And brownie points to you for picking one with the X-Files!!!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Trope said:


> YouTube - Come Together - Sungha Jung


That kid ROCKS!!! I bow down to him.


----------



## addle1618

Antichrist Television Blues - Arcade Fire


----------



## Mystic Jenn

delphi367 said:


> Three really good songs from a band I just discovered, Assemblage 23:
> 
> Assemblage 23 - Binary
> 
> Assemblage 23 - Divide
> 
> Assemblage 23 - Anthem


These got me in the mood to go clubbing...or watch Hackers. :laughing: Yeah!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

snail said:


> YouTube - Natural Hallucinogen (Remix)


Thanks for the acid flashback. LOL!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Animals by Coldplay. I heard this one after studying body language. We are a bunch of animals. :wink:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

This one is special to me.


----------



## slowriot

The Walkmen - In The New Year


----------



## Stickynotee

I am listening to a new Single by Akon. SWEET song..
Akon-Right now (Na na na na)


----------



## Happy

I am listening to my friend sing baby got back. lol


----------



## snail




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Science Fiction Double Feature - Richard O'Brien (I love this song!!!!!!)


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Milky Way - Syd Barret :happy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Oh I love rocky horror, Great choice Surreal Breakfast..

I'm listening to: _*In to the Hall of the Mountain King - Grieg*_


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Aphex Twin - Donkey Rhubarb
Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight Tonight
MGMT -  Electric Feel


----------



## Nightriser

NephilimAzrael said:


> I'm listening to: _*In to the Hall of the Mountain King - Grieg*_


Heh, thanks for getting it stuck in my head now. =/ 

Teardrop - Massive Attack.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Angelspit - Skinny Little Bitch


----------



## lunniey

Lucky from Jason Mraz feat Colbie Calliat.. it's hanging around in my head for the past few days..
i wonder if it because I'm getting to have a feeling with my best friend


----------



## Trope

I've had this song stuck in my head since I woke up yesterday. Great lyrics.


----------



## SupaKawaii

I'm a listenin' to Fever, by Peggy Lee.


----------



## slowriot




----------



## εmptε

Fort Minor - Remember the name!


----------



## snail




----------



## εmptε

Back-On - GAKU-TEN


----------



## slowriot

Boards of Canada - In a Beautiful Place Out In The Country


----------



## Happy

YouTube - Staind - It's Been Awhile (Video)


----------



## slowriot

Like the intro its fitting

Enter Sandman


----------



## εmptε

In Stereo - Fort Minor 

I'm cleaning so I'm listening to a whole playlist of songs.


----------



## slowriot

Julia Fischer, one of the best violinists out there. I have a thing for female violinists.:blushed:

YouTube - julia fischer Mozart Concerto KV 218 -first part 1'movement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHo0uvM1iNc


----------



## prufrok

YouTube - Rod Stewart I Don't Want To Talk About It (Lyrics)


----------



## SupaKawaii

YouTube - Goldfrapp - Strict Machine


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Nice choice Kawaii


----------



## SupaKawaii

Thanks, Azrael.


----------



## prufrok

YouTube - Julie London - Cry me a river (HQ Audio)


----------



## Nightriser

YouTube - Hard Time Killing Floor Blues


----------



## Trope

YouTube - Flobots - handlebars (acoustic cover)


----------



## slowriot

YouTube - Blonde Redhead - The Dress - Mike Mills


----------



## εmptε

YouTube - Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - Animal Collective - Leaf House


----------



## Trope

Ignore the video. This one just had the best audio quality.

End of May - Keren Ann


----------



## εmptε

The Subways - Rock And Roll Queen

YouTube - Rock n Roll Queen


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - Iron and Wine - Boy With a Coin


----------



## Spooky

Savage Garden "Gunning Down Romance"


----------



## mcgooglian

Wilson Pickett "Land of 1000 Dances"


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Atlantis - Donovan

ps. I say the song title first and the artist's name last.


----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

The Modern Things - Bjork


----------



## EaRMo




----------



## NephilimAzrael

Angelspit - Nurse Grenade


----------



## Zulban




----------



## Mystic Jenn

:frustrating:


----------



## DayLightSun

Mystic Jenn said:


> YouTube - Seether - "Breakdown" (Official Video)
> 
> :frustrating:


OMG i as just watching this!!! I kept thinking damn people are like puzzles rofl!!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> OMG i as just watching this!!! I kept thinking damn people are like puzzles rofl!!


Yeah, they are. I was kind of thrown when I first saw the video...I guess because I can relate to the song and made it more personal to me. But, I totally understand the concept.


----------



## εmptε

Old School


----------



## Zulban

Mystic Jenn said:


> YouTube - Seether - "Breakdown" (Official Video)[/url]


That is a pretty cool video. Wasn't a huge fan of the song, it was ok... The guy who CGIed that knows how to solve a rubiks cube I would bet


----------



## snail




----------



## εmptε

Awesome Song

Albert Collins ? Master Charge ? Listen free and discover more music with the largest catalogue online at Last.fm


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Blue Monday - Orgy (Cover of New Order)

Spin Me Round - Orgy (Cover)


----------



## Zulban

nightriser13 said:


> Don't Fear the Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult


Sweet, good pick night.

Metric - White Gold


----------



## snail




----------



## Trope




----------



## slowriot




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## shanoxilt




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## slowriot

"Finally Be" - The Kelly Project


----------



## Mystic Jenn

LiamWolf said:


> Sorry to ruin the Sob fest.
> 
> Last Track -3OH!3 - I'm Not Your Boyfriend, Baby
> 
> Current - 3OH!3 - I Can't Do it Alone
> 
> YouTube - 3OH!3 - I Can't Do It Alone


LMAO!!! You like just exploded into the emotional abyss. Thanks for bringing us out of the wah wahs.


----------



## εmptε

Mystic Jenn said:


> LMAO!!! You like just exploded into the emotional abyss. Thanks for bringing us out of the wah wahs.


I highly doubt I exploded. My pleasure.


----------



## Nightriser

Stay Away--Nirvana


----------



## NephilimAzrael

If this is not an ESTP song, I do not know what is.


----------



## εmptε

LMAO! That was the most stupid funny song I have heard. I can't believe some of the people commenting believed it was real.

Favorite Parts:
Knock Knock whose there? It's me, wondering why you're not naked. 
No I don't have feelings cause feelings are gay.


----------



## snail

NephilimAzrael said:


> If this is not an ESTP song, I do not know what is.


It seems that it was making fun of sexist rap in general, which means that someone is raising awareness about the issue. In that sense, I found it to be a creative way to make fun of something corrupt that needs to be opposed. Thanks for posting it. Another song that makes fun of sexist attitudes in rap music is this cover of "Bitches Ain't Shit," originally an offensive rap song by Dr. Dre.


----------



## CJay3113

"The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows" by Brand New


----------



## snail

These songs are for the lonely people out there. Don't give up.


----------



## Aurora Fire

YouTube - Manic Street Preachers-A song for departure


----------



## snail




----------



## nazcapilot

*Soulfly - Into the Void* :happy:


----------



## Mystic Jenn




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## prufrok




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## snail




----------



## Mystic Jenn

This one leaves me feeling raw. It reminds me of where I was when the ex left. When the pain was the highest.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

And if there was a soundtrack to my divorce...this one would be the song for the end.


----------



## shanoxilt




----------



## Spooky

I love this song! It makes me happy.


----------



## CJay3113




----------



## slightlybatty

emo crap from video game... burn out=fun


----------



## εmptε

One of the few songs by The Used that I like ... however, my sister loves the band.






I love this song.


----------



## CJay3113

*emo crap from video game... burn out=fun*

Hey now, this song is just fun to play on guitar. Nothing more.

And Lykos..I like that song too.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Haha, I like Taking Back Sunday :blushed:


----------



## εmptε

I hate taking back sunday.

Kanye West - Good Life


----------



## CJay3113




----------



## EaRMo




----------



## INFJturnedENTP

*When The Stars Go Blue -The Corrs*

This is a nice one..


----------



## Mystic Jenn

INFJturnedENTP said:


> This is a nice one..
> 
> YouTube - The Corrs & Bono - When the Stars Go Blue (Live 8)


That was good, but they kind of looked nervous together.


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Spooky

*Great INFP Song!*

not to say that anyone in the band is INFP.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Masochism Tango


----------



## snail

That reminded me of this, because of another of his songs.


----------



## Zaria

Great song, Neph! :laughing:

I'm currently listening to the most hilarious version of Oooops I did it again I've ever heard. It's by the German singer Max Raabe (whom I love, normally he sings German songs from the 1920's/1930's) and it really makes me fall off my chair laughing. You really should watch untill the point they start talking. It's so silly!


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - aqua -lollipop-
YouTube - aqua-cartoon heroes
YouTube - AQUA ***** MY OH MY


----------



## EaRMo




----------



## Zaria

Oooh, I love this! :crazy:


----------



## snail




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## Spooky

*Stabbing Westward - Why*


----------



## Shai Gar

YouTube - michael buble-sway


----------



## Spooky

Haha! I never pictured you as a Michael Buble kinda guy. Good song though.


----------



## DayLightSun

http://www.joost.com/135e7p9/t/Chevelle-Vitamin-R-(Leading-Us-Along)


----------



## Shai Gar

It's a seduction song. I likes.

YouTube - John Mayer - Your Body Is A Wonderland


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## DayLightSun

Shai Gar said:


> It's a seduction song. I likes.
> 
> YouTube - John Mayer - Your Body Is A Wonderland


I really like John Mayer. roud:


----------



## DayLightSun

Klaxons - It's Not Over Yet - Joost
http://www.joost.com/136008t/t/Klaxons-Golden-Skans




Chevelle's cover it's no good.


----------



## Nightriser




----------



## Zulban

After at first sampling many of these songs, I can only stand the INTP songs. Wierd right? INFP can be OK too.

This song is in a very good movie:


----------



## Zaria

Sinnerman is a great song! I have it on my iPod too. :happy:
I'm currently listening tangos by Astor Piazzolla. This one is a favourite (though I have another version of it):


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

YouTube - Wolfmother - Mind's Eye


----------



## DayLightSun

Jack Johnson
relaxes me
I like joost the images are better then u tube.
Jack Johnson - Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Joost
Jack Johnson - If I Had Eyes - Joost




Danzig


----------



## RedForest

sry for the double post.. :|


----------



## RedForest

Opeth - Credence

Such a beatuiful and melancholic song...

check it out, if you want: 





Someone can tell me how to embed videos here? ._.

/edit: ahh, its automatic...


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## Zaria

Yeah, I know. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Spooky

Good choices Daylightsun, but did you know that Evanescence and Chevelle were both at one time considered Christian bands?


----------



## DayLightSun

Beloved said:


> Good choices Daylightsun, but did you know that Evanescence and Chevelle were both at one time considered Christian bands?


No. I had no idea. It doesn't matter to me. I am not that biased. I am agnostic, but that's not going to get in the way of something beautiful.


----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Shai Gar




----------



## starri




----------



## Zaria

Edith is the best! What about this one? If I ever will start taking singing lessons, I want to end up singing this! Such power, I love it!


----------



## Trope




----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> YouTube - Bamboleo - Gipsy Kings


You always listen to good stuff.:happy:


----------



## Trope

Thanks.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Rachelle

Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm


----------



## de l'eau salée

That's a good song, Rachelle  






I wub this song too :3


----------



## Rachelle

Thnx! :happy:
The song you posted is really good too, I've never heard it before.

Anyways, right now I'm listening to this one:





And I was just listening to this one, it's so catchy roud::


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## gOpheR

The video is unrelated, but the song is Four Dead Cheerleaders.


----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Spooky




----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Ninja Nem




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## de l'eau salée

I've never heard this version before until just now, but I really like it 

I'm such a sucker for beautiful voices :blushed:


----------



## Indigo




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## slowriot




----------



## VChosenOne




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Boris the Spider - The Who


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Boris the Spider - The Who


"Creepy-crawly, creepy-crawly!"


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Jrquinlisk said:


> "Creepy-crawly, creepy-crawly!"


ha, I just bought a double CD thing called the ultimate collection by The Who and that Borris the Spider song from it sounded awesome


----------



## slowriot

Found some old UK-Garage/2-step cd's.











And the one that started the speedgarage scene


----------



## Spooky

If love was red then she was colorblind.


----------



## Zaria




----------



## Spooky

*I love this song!*

Alanis Morissette is HOT!


----------



## mcgooglian

I love the bass line.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I'll never get tired of this song.


----------



## Harlequin




----------



## Spooky

Hottest music video ever made


----------



## Trope




----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Spooky




----------



## de l'eau salée

I love this song so much.


----------



## slowriot

track from back in the day when slowriot was younger


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Trundle

I would love to share some Bonobo with y'all, but I cannot embed not matter what I do.


----------



## Trope

Trundle said:


> I would love to share some Bonobo with y'all, but I cannot embed not matter what I do.


Just copy and paste the url like so:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Deadhorace

this is the band that I have playing now


----------



## Deadhorace

because of the Zooey Deschanel avatar I have She&Him in my head





and then some The Dresden Dolls for no real reason


----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Trundle

Thank you Trope.


----------



## slowriot




----------



## BehindSmile

I'm listening to American Idol singers...hehe.


----------



## SummoningDark

This is one of my all time favourites:happy:


----------



## Zaria

One of my favourites. I just love Ella Fitzgerald, she really was fantastic!


----------



## Trope




----------



## banja




----------



## 480




----------



## Spooky

*Red - Pieces*

This is very INFPish.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

This is the shiat


----------



## Trope




----------



## slowriot

Surreal Breakfast said:


> This is the shiat
> 
> YouTube - Shpongle - Divine moments of truth (hallucinogen remix)


Check this out then


----------



## Zaria

Some Jacques Brel, I love his music...


----------



## slowriot

the post above made me go down to the "archive" under my bed.





















One of the projects by Rollo before the Faithless days. This is back in 1994





And a super track


----------



## SummoningDark

Another one of my favourites, the sentence shown at the beginning (or should that be in the beginning) it's a bit difficult to read so I put it here:

"Those who make peaceful revolution impossible
will make violent revolution inevitable"JFK​


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## slowriot




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Trope




----------



## Gengbanghis Khan




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Trope




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Deadhorace

just thought I would post a lot of things at once


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

slowriot said:


> Check this out then
> 
> YouTube - Man with no name- Teleport
> 
> YouTube - Hallucinogen - LSD (Music Video)


Thanks, I saw all of the last one, but the internet disconnected when the first one was loading, so I only saw half of that one. The last was awesome


----------



## εmptε

*ストレイテナー - Berserker Tune*


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## BehindSmile

Billy Joel- Only the Good Die Young


----------



## KerryLee

Beautiful ..







Amazing ..







Sublime ..


----------



## starri

[video=youtube;BsI5fs-GVEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsI5fs-GVEU"]


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Dina

This week I'm listening to very melancholic and introspective songs:
-The Beach at Redpoint by Boards of Canada 
-Sleeping Song and Weeping Willow by Sebastien Schuller
-Protest Song by Kangding Ray
-For the Damaged by Blonde Redhead


----------



## slowriot




----------



## slowriot

Some danish bands


----------



## slowriot




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## SummoningDark

The Manic Street Preachers have always been ( and will always be) one of my favourite bands...so...I simply couldn't decide on just one video :blushed:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I only got up to 07:19 because the internet decided to be a mofo and disconnect then reconnect


----------



## Trope




----------



## de l'eau salée

Trope said:


> YouTube - That Green Gentleman, PATD cover


Ah she's so awesome! 
Where can I find one of her? 

Speaking of awesome...


----------



## Trope

Silhouetree said:


> Ah she's so awesome!
> Where can I find one of her?
> 
> Speaking of awesome...
> YouTube - Dispatch - Elias (mouth drumming)


New York, I believe. She has a P.O. box you can look up if you want a rough approximation.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Trope said:


> New York, I believe. She has a P.O. box you can look up if you want a rough approximation.
> 
> YouTube - Regrets (original Julia Nunes)


Tehee, oh, why thank you xD. I will go stalk her now...

just kidding (maybe).


----------



## Psilocin

You're goddamn right.


----------



## Trope




----------



## slowriot




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## slowriot

I had only posted that song so here's another new one.


----------



## Merov

Deadmau5 ft. kaskade - I remember

Bit of a long intro, but well worth listening too.
:wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## banja




----------



## Spooky

moonchild said:


> Womanizer woman womanizer you're a womanizer OH womanizer OH you're a womanizer baby you you you, ah, you you you-u, womanizer womanizer womanizer bay-bay. Boy don't try to front I-I know just, just what... you...
> 
> ...are.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


I didn't want to resort to this, but I'll counter your Britney Spears song with this:

(I was too ashamed to admit it in high school, but I actually liked some of BSB's songs. Not the group! The songs!)


----------



## moon

OMG! That was like, _totally_ my favorite Backstreet Boys song. I had all of their CDs. Yes! Oh 7th grade, please come back to me.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Ikari T




----------



## slowriot




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## slowriot




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Wintertime Love - The Doors

I can't find a video for it


----------



## NewSoul

Feist ~ 1234

I love the music video to it---


----------



## Decon

Deadma5-Alone with you


----------



## Bastable

A boy named sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## NewSoul

Yael Naim ~ New Soul






I just can't get enough of this.roud:


----------



## Sily

Def Leppard w Taylor Swift- Hysteria


----------



## slowriot

Music: Tarentel - _"Popul Vuh"_


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Trope




----------



## Spooky




----------



## SummoningDark

I think I ought to warn you that you might find those pictures disturbing.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## starri




----------



## Psilocin




----------



## Spooky

I don't know if this is a video game or a movie or what....but the song rocks and the music video is intriguing.


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## mcgooglian

Beloved said:


> I don't know if this is a video game or a movie or what....but the song rocks and the music video is intriguing.
> 
> YouTube - Hurt - "Forever" Music Video (Capitol Records)


The whole album is awesome and somehow, the video seems fitting for the song.


----------



## Spooky

mcgooglian said:


> The whole album is awesome and somehow, the video seems fitting for the song.


I think I'll buy the album.


----------



## mcgooglian

Beloved said:


> I think I'll buy the album.


It's one of my favorites, Dance Russe is probably my favorite of the non-singles.


----------



## moon

I love this song.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oooh I wub this one :3


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Spooky

mcgooglian said:


> It's one of my favorites, Dance Russe is probably my favorite of the non-singles.


This is their newest single.


----------



## mcgooglian

Beloved said:


> This is their newest single.
> 
> YouTube - Hurt-Wars


Thanks, I find that the songs I've heard from their latest album (Vol. 2) aren't nearly as good as Vol. 1.


----------



## de l'eau salée

*faints from their amazingness*


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## KerryLee




----------



## banja

Never mind the clip^


----------



## moon




----------



## banja

Been listening to this song a million times


----------



## Robatix

Embedding disabled by request? Ah balls.

*



*


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

I can't believe Im listening to this shit. :tongue:


----------



## Spooky

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> I can't believe Im listening to this shit. :tongue:


It's a catchy song.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

Beloved said:


> It's a catchy song.



hehe, it's kind of bouncy/hooking. But Im almost embarrassed by relating to the lyrics.


----------



## Spooky

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> hehe, it's kind of bouncy/hooking. But Im almost embarrassed by relating to the lyrics.


It's not that embarassing. Just don't let anyone hear you sing it out loud. "La la la la, la la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la, la la la"


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

Beloved said:


> It's not that embarassing. Just don't let anyone hear you sing it out loud. "La la la la, la la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la, la la la"


Especially around my friends who I listen to Megadeth with. :crying:


----------



## Spooky

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> Especially around my friends who I listen to Megadeth with. :crying:


Megadeath should do a cover song of New Soul. We heard what Seether did with Careless Whisper.


----------



## snail

I like this better than the original, even without the beautiful harp part. I wish Joanna Newsom's performance of it were tolerable, because her songs are interesting. Her voice makes me want to gouge out my eardrums with a spork.

Here is what it sounds like with only the harp. I love this song.


----------



## banja




----------



## Robatix

The Go! Team - Huddle Formation - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Alanna

The Girl From Ipanema


----------



## slowriot




----------



## slowriot




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## slowriot




----------



## slowriot

OMG I love this track


----------



## snail

What do you call that style of music, because when I was a child, they used to call it "disco?"

...not that I have anything against disco. For example, Alan Parsons had a few brilliant disco songs that were more complex than the stereotypical empty dance music, and when they were mixed in with the more socially acceptable styles of music, they just blended nicely, and so did the Moody Blues on occasion.


----------



## slowriot

the genre for "Right On..." is deep house. There is a ton of genres under the loose term house, usually deep house is slightly slower or have a lower bpm - beats per minute - count than other house genres.

Heres an example of house






or a better example this is US House almost over in the closely related genre garage (oh and that voice gives me chills down the spines at the end of the track)


----------



## snail

Okay. Thanks. I feel like such an old fart! :tongue:


----------



## slowriot

I seriously alot of different genres of music, but listening to house keeps me happy. And especially deep house for the introverted, tense, soulful but laidback style thats in a lot of the tracks.

If you liked Right On, you'll probably enjoy this aswell.






this is some years old out on Naked Music Records


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan




----------



## Nightriser

It's more like stuck in my head:


----------



## Andrea

the commercials keep playing that song by Journey.
and i've been singing it all day, happy, shameless,
JUST A SMALL-TOWN GIRL
LIVIN IN A LONELY WORLD
if you know it you know what i mean.


----------



## snail




----------



## Zaria




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## SummoningDark

I've listened to some movie scores lately...


----------



## Spooky

Love this band!


----------



## wisdom

Stevie Nicks - Rooms on Fire. Just giving you a sample, I'm not going to update much.


----------



## snail

I used to listen to that song all the time. Eventually, I misplaced my tape.


----------



## Schwarz

I'm not listening to anything, but Black Sabbath's "Paranoid" is running through my mind.


----------



## wisdom

snail said:


> I used to listen to that song all the time. Eventually, I misplaced my tape.


Good excuse to support the record industry and buy a greatest hits CD. If only the industry would release new music worth buying.


----------



## snail

It is possible that good music is coming back. I've been hearing a few things lately, not on the radio, but on YouTube and imeem.com, that have been worth listening to. Try this:






It's from 2008, but sounds like something from the 60's or 70's.


----------



## wisdom

The lyrics are a bit hard to hear. Maybe it's the mix. There are good new songs, but not enough per artist (at least from sources such as the radio) to make buying albums worthwhile.


----------



## CJay3113




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## Robatix

slowriot said:


> pelican and mastodon nice picks robatix!


Thanks.  *is going to listen to that Eagles song one of these days*


Dir en Grey - Raison Detre - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Sily

Last 3 (1 not a song, tho):


Free Design's Lullaby (Jazzanova Remix)


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Spooky




----------



## mcgooglian

You have good taste in music Beloved, Breaking Benjamin is awesome.


----------



## Robatix

Slipknot - PsychoSocial - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

>_>;


----------



## KerryLee

Well yes, exactly ...couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Kevinaswell

Oh man, you should hear the rest of the two hours. 

<3

EDIT: It's a 2 hour song, so the pacing is a lot different. At least zone out for the first four minutes. Then picture Big Dog trying to swim.


----------



## gOpheR




----------



## Robatix

Slayer - Jihad - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Robatix

VHS Or Beta - Bring on the Comets - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

It's more than a little surprising that I've never heard this song played during the end credits of a movie before.


----------



## SummoningDark

Some German music but at least I was able to find videos with English subtitles.


----------



## starri




----------



## Robatix

Bat For Lashes - Trophy - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## DayLightSun

Heartless


----------



## Trope




----------



## starri




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## Spooky




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Trope




----------



## Robatix

School Of Seven Bells - Connjur - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I'm listening to the studio version of this song:


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## slowriot

Rusko!!!!!! Yo mate!!

OMG I love this track, sunshine all around peepz


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Sily

Alllllll bound for Mu Mu land!!!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Esoteric psychedelic awesomeness


----------



## Inspector Kate

I just love this song lately, and have been listening it quite a bit:


----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## Robatix

Gutter Twins - Idle Hands (Album) - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix

Fugazi - Promises - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Spooky

The city looks so pretty, do you want to burn it with me?


----------



## Robatix

People are fragile things, Beloved. You should know by now! Be careful what you put them through.

Editors - Munich - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Spooky

Robatix said:


> People are fragile things, Beloved. You should know by now! Be careful what you put them through.


I'm not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## Robatix

Sorry, I thought we were conversing in song lyrics. XD

From my last song:

_People are fragile things
You should know by now
Be careful what you put them through
People are fragile things
You should know by now
You'll speak when you're spoken to_


----------



## Spooky

Robatix said:


> Sorry, I thought we were conversing in song lyrics. XD
> 
> From my last song:
> 
> _People are fragile things
> You should know by now
> Be careful what you put them through
> People are fragile things
> You should know by now
> You'll speak when you're spoken to_


I clicked your link, but it didn't play the song because I'm not registered.


----------



## Ćerulean

A Life of Science on purevolume™

_SAN-D4000, You are Immortal_

Probably listened to this one thirty times today, for whatever reason. It clicks.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Plates are fragile things, be careful with that china Eugene :wink:


----------



## BehindSmile

Clarity- John Mayer


----------



## Sily




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## de l'eau salée

Oooh yay good song!


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## KerryLee




----------



## KerryLee




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## slowriot




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## slowriot




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## de l'eau salée

roud:


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## Spooky

*Black Dahlia*

Hollywood Undead is my new favorite band...if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Ungweliante

Dark elven music.


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## slowriot

Why should good tracks be destroyed?


----------



## moon




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Tripsichord Music Box - You're The Woman






And now....


----------



## Ventricity

arthur russell - a little lost


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Trope




----------



## AndrewX

Very nice Trope, she has a lovely timbre in her mellowly sweet voice. Given your taste in such music you may also enjoy the angelic voice of Eva Cassidy. She was an Australian country artist of extraordinary vocal talent who released numerous albums before her early passing in recent times. I don’t normally indulge in such style but I thought I’d post a song of hers for the enjoyment of tastes such as yours within this forum ; do enjoy.

[video=youtube;AFFo1pu4q7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q[/FONT[/video]


I tend to lean more towards stronger music that is more penetrative lyrically yet personally ‘‘gratifying and pronounced’ melodically’ whilst containing some edge of mysteriously appeasing ambiance in both. The following are a few examples: 


_I originally tried posting the following URL and discovered that the Embedding was disables by the user. So here it is with the _www_ prefix removed for pasting into a browser:_

youtube.com/watch?v=ptzrY7JuG_4



Kate Bush
http://www.zshare.net/audio/6022879438218603/

Amok
http://www.zshare.net/audio/6022978968219fa8/

Kenny Wayne Shepherd
http://www.zshare.net/audio/60230085fb30dd74/




*Porcupine Tree*

shallow
http://www.zshare.net/download/60227832201a85e7/

deadwing
http://www.zshare.net/download/60228145c81064ae/

blackest eyes
http://www.zshare.net/download/60228376b9e5b195/


----------



## Spooky

*[WARNING: This video will make you cry. Be advised!]*


----------



## Sily

1st one is a nod to Andrew's Kate Bush pick - .... :laughing:

2nd is one I heard this AM from Mancow. He said he thinks he's the only one in usa that likes it.














[video=dailymotion;x8mzqp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8mzqp_the-flaming-lips-borderline_music"[/video]


----------



## AndrewX

Here's another Paul Kelly song you may enjoy Sily.


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Spooky




----------



## slowriot




----------



## mcgooglian

Another good pick Shadow.


----------



## NewSoul

YouTube - Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars


----------



## Robatix

Mastodon - Megalodon - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Trope

YouTube - No Doubt - Spiderwebs


----------



## Spooky

I want to do "things" to Katy Perry.

YouTube - Katy Perry - I Kissed a Girl (LIVE)


----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Niki Haris - I Believe in You


----------



## slowriot

YouTube - Basement Jaxx - Bingo Bango


----------



## NephilimAzrael

YouTube - Alice


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Jamie Foxx featuring T-Pain - Blame It


----------



## NephilimAzrael

YouTube - Pogo - Go out and love someone


----------



## Omisoc

Robatix said:


> Mastodon - Megalodon - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


mastodon rocks

been listening to "Oblivion" over and over from their new album


----------



## SummoningDark

YouTube - AFI - Miss Murder (Director's Cut - Includes Prelude 12/21)


----------



## hopeseed

"I'm a machine, you're a machine" School house rock.

(I'm on my planning period at work, last day of school, the kids have finished their final and I am being lazy sitting here on a forum while they watch school house rock, they love it!)


----------



## NewSoul

YouTube - Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars


----------



## DayLightSun

Elthalion said:


> YouTube - AFI - Miss Murder (Director's Cut - Includes Prelude 12/21)


I met Davey and most of the AFI members out side of avalon back in 2001.
After a show. They are awesome. I love AFI. I used to play there music all day long and play some of their music on the guitar.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

YouTube - Mouse on Mars- Send Me Shivers (Ruhrlandklinik)


----------



## Trope

YouTube - Labuat - SOY TU AIRE Videoclip Oficial

Labuat <- Takes a bit to load, but is worth it.


----------



## DayLightSun

YouTube - Courtney Love - Mono


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - All That Remains - Two Weeks


----------



## slowriot

YouTube - Rui da Silva Touch me


----------



## vanWinchester

Linkin Park - New Divide 

(Sorry, can't post any videos, because they always get deleted by WB, and I don't feel like posting *broken links*)


----------



## mcgooglian

The lead singer reminds me of Surreal.


----------



## So Long So Long

Not really a song, but I'm listening to it...? xD


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

mcgooglian said:


> YouTube - Dirty Little Girl - Burn Halo (Feat. Synyster Gates) Official Music Video
> 
> The lead singer reminds me of Surreal.


I had to quote your post because the vid wasn't appearing for some strange reason, actually I dunno the reason. Season, treason, only 2 words rhyme with reason? wtf

Lol, that singer human dude person isn't really like me at all (but his hair is the same lengh as mine), a musician I can think of that's alot like me would be George Harrison, and probly a few humans from introverted psychedelic rock bands


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Vid wont show in my previous post, wtf


----------



## Nightriser




----------



## Trope




----------



## So Long So Long

Revenge (Flaming Lips)
Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse 

... Love it.


----------



## de l'eau salée

<3 Rogue Wave


----------



## Spooky




----------



## vanWinchester

Listening to my compatriots again today. =P


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Freak out!!!


----------



## vanWinchester

The new Transformers Soundtrack: Linkin Park - My Divide <3


----------



## de l'eau salée

Something about this song puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Ćerulean

Any Blink-182 fans out there?


----------



## Chora

Jeff Buckley


----------



## Trope




----------



## Spooky

I'm not gonna lie...I am a fan!


----------



## Sleepy




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Medora

I have been listening to LoveLikeFire a lot because of a Tumblelog post by Current TV's Sarah Lane which introduced me to them. And the reason I bother to share that information is so that I can reprint her informative post for the LoveLikeFire song I am listening to right now:



> tuneage:LoveLikeFire - “William”
> This San Francisco four-piece is definitely worth checking out. Their fuzzy, alt-pop songs compliment singer Ann Yu’s ethereal voice, which soars within this song while the band gradually builds behind her. If you’re from the San Francisco area, I think you’d really enjoy watching this video…there are some cool animated shots of the city.
> They’ve recently released their digital EP _William_ this past March via UK label Heist or Hit Records, which is available on iTunes. The band is set to release their first full length album, _Tear Ourselves Away _in the UK this August.​Made me a little weepy. Visually beautiful and sad.


Sorry for the lack of URLs (can't be helped as long as I have less than ten posts), but the sources, as well as the “William” video, should be easy enough to find.


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## gwennylou

Ex Girlfriend Syndrome- Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## Medora

Here's that song I talked about on this topic's previous page:


----------



## Jrquinlisk

I'm angry at _Halo 3_ right now. Thus, my angry music:


----------



## Medora

I am listening to...


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## sarahj108

I'm listening to, my love, Amanda Palmer's "Astronaut".


----------



## Kamajama

Awesome song, amazing beat.


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Playstation graphics for the lose :frustrating:


----------



## Artemis




----------



## McCoffee

Heavy by Collective Soul.


----------



## slowriot




----------



## slowriot




----------



## Vivz

The Gathering - You Learn About It


----------



## Ćerulean

McCoffee said:


> Heavy by Collective Soul.









Vivz said:


> The Gathering - You Learn About It


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## DayLightSun

Yeah I've been blasting this one in my car.


----------



## εmptε

*Rage Against The Machine - Killing in the name of*


----------



## mb3850

I'm listening to Lady Gaga- Paparazzi, and then Nicole Scherzinger- Save me from Myself 

ok and now Agnes- Release Me


----------



## εmptε

*Jay-Z - Dear Summer*


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Robatix




----------



## vanWinchester

I am listening to *Eye of the Tiger* in Dean Winchester style. Cracks me up every time. =P
Ah and the song kicks ass. <-- likes *Mullet Rock*


----------



## moon

I love the video as well.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Ćerulean

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/3/13/2362475/05 Narita.mp3

With headphones preferably.


----------



## rswear

Love Shack 
B-52's


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Medora

I like Brian McKnight songs. I like R&B; when I say R&B, I mean singers like McKnight, Tyrese, and Keith Sweat.


----------



## Trope

Sweet nostalgia.


----------



## imru2

Bohemian Like You - The Dandy Warhols





 Careful, the video isn't worksafe.


----------



## vanWinchester

*lol*


----------



## slowriot




----------



## CrimsonWing

^_^


----------



## PeacePassion

YouTube - Leonard Cohen: The Stranger Song


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I noticed that she has a song with the word intuition in it, so I checked it out

YouTube - Björk - Sweet Intuition


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - G. Love - Beautiful


----------



## slowriot

YouTube - Arvo Part - Passio


----------



## PeacePassion

YouTube - Matisyahu "Youth"


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

YouTube - Interlope - reisefluggeschwindigkeit - Intelligent / Drum and Bass


----------



## SummoningDark

YouTube - Rancid - Last One To Die - Official Music Video With Lyrics ?????
YouTube - F*ck Authority - Pennywise


----------



## Vasoline

YouTube - The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Sily

Stewie Griffin/Jump (bluegrass version) - David Lee Roth

:crazy:


----------



## imru2

YouTube - Metronomy - Heartbreaker

Heartbreaker by Metronomy 

I love their stuff.


----------



## Trope

YouTube - Black Hole Sun - The Section Quartet


----------



## So Long So Long

-sigh- oh memories from last summer... it's kind of ironic that it was 'our' song. 

_We're not falling in love, 
We're just falling apart..._

YouTube - Fer Sure - Medic Droid


----------



## Rushing Wind

A little Final Fantasy before I hit the hay

unknown - Scene 7 - FF2 Rebel Army's Theme - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## decided

I'm currently listening to Fink - Trouble's What You're In.


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - Arctic Monkeys - Balaclava


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

YouTube - Cream - Wrapping Paper


----------



## Marino

YouTube - Thirteen ~ Ben Kweller ♥♥


----------



## starri

YouTube - Katie Melua - Crawlin up a hill


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Belt Loops (Dirt Lab Remix) - The Films


----------



## PeacePassion

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd- Gimme Back My Bullets


----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Dragon Ball Z - Linkin Park - Figure.09


----------



## Vasoline

YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## vanWinchester

YouTube - Foreigner - Hot Blooded


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - K'Naan Bang Bang


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

YouTube - Silver Apples - Program


----------



## CrimsonWing




----------



## Harley




----------



## Jrquinlisk




----------



## NewSoul




----------



## Medora

"Brick Ballades" (Roger's Theme), from _The Big O_:


----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Medora

Daft Punk is pure win. 

Anyways, I am listening to "Save Your Love" by Great White:


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## imru2

Daft Punk ftw. 

I'm listening to The Girls by Calvin Harris: 






This song just rocks. XD


----------



## CrimsonWing

^_^


----------



## Vasoline




----------



## Robatix

Melt Banana - Section Eight - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## εmptε

Fort Minor - Remember the Name


----------



## LadyJava




----------



## Schattenjaeger

Enya - A day without rain

Wonderful album.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Tickle Me Pink - Johnny Flynn






*<3*


----------



## Vasoline




----------



## hommefatal

Goldfrapp - Ooh La La


----------



## Schattenjaeger

Mechanical moth - a haze in the shadow


----------



## Robatix

Catacombs by Cass McCombs - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM

I could do with more days that feel the way this album does.


----------



## hommefatal

Timbaland - Give It To Me


----------



## imru2




----------



## hommefatal

Lady GaGa - LoveGame


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Robatix

I'm listening to a song that you'll never find on YouTube! Naner-naner-naner!


----------



## Trope

Robatix said:


> I'm listening to a song that you'll never find on YouTube! Naner-naner-naner!


Tell me what it's called and I'll "find it there" if I have to upload it myself.


----------



## vanWinchester

Trope said:


> Tell me what it's called and I'll "find it there" if I have to upload it myself.


Sorry, you won't find it ANYwhere. =P

Anyways. Here, I REALLY dig this one. Have had it on my comp since years. It rocks.


----------



## Robatix

Oh, damn! The letters on my keyboard that I needed to write the song's title are all broken...starting now.


----------



## Schattenjaeger

Elisabeth (Musical) - Prolog


----------



## CrimsonWing




----------



## Sily

Oh yeah.. heard this one yesterday... but playing it now. :happy:


----------



## imru2




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Schattenjaeger

VNV Nation - beloved


----------



## Eylrid

The Jedi Council from Star Wars. 

Current playlist: Instrumental.


----------



## Harley




----------



## hommefatal

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Mirage


----------



## Schattenjaeger

VNV Nation - Illusion


----------



## hommefatal

Sioxusie and the Banshees - Hong Kong Garden (7" A-Side)


----------



## Schattenjaeger

Diary of dreams - Bastard (Album: Freak perfume)

Kind of depressive, adequate to my mood.


----------



## Bastable

Saturday night - The Misfits


----------



## hommefatal

Lady GaGa - Just Dance


----------



## Buffichar

Linkin Park
Leave out all the rest.
(giggle) I was listening to the Rodgers and Hammersmith Cinderella sountrack before that. Judge me if you want:crazy:


----------



## hommefatal

I.M.P. – Bête ? ah pardis non !


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Buffichar said:


> Linkin Park
> Leave out all the rest.
> (giggle) I was listening to the Rodgers and Hammersmith Cinderella sountrack before that. Judge me if you want:crazy:


 I won't judge you. I am currently taking a break from linkin park and liteningto animal I have become.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Eylrid

Les Misrables songs.


----------



## InvisibleJim




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## hommefatal

Die Fantastischen Vier - Nur in deinem Kopf


----------



## CrimsonWing

[video=youtube;7nrh4DGv1Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nrh4DGv1Jw&feature=related"][/url][url[/video]


----------



## hommefatal

Angizia - Schlittenfahrt mit einer Lodenpuppe


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Bastable

Eylrid said:


> Les Misrables songs.


Great choice!! I love Les Mis, one of my favorite musicals :laughing:, although i always cry during "a little fall of rain"...

right now i'm listening to Anthem for the year 2000 - Silverchair


----------



## Liontiger

Slightly annoying at first, but very chilling





 
And Crimson, I was just listening to some of Ayumi Hamasaki's stuff today ^^


----------



## de l'eau salée

revival - Favorite One - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

Oh, beautiful songs, how I love you so.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*We made It-Busta Rhymes feat. Linkin Park*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Gahd, M. Ward is so great.


----------



## Schattenjaeger

In strict confidence - send a sign


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## hommefatal

Zombie Girl - Creepy Crawler


----------



## mcgooglian

Good song Dark, I have that album.


----------



## hommefatal

Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl


----------



## de l'eau salée

Bonnie Prince Billy - The Way

Grooveshark -- Listen to Free Music Online -- Internet Radio -- Free MP3 Streaming


----------



## sunshine

"Sex & Candy" by Marcy Playground. I totally sing it in the shower when I'm in the community bathroom at the dorms, just to see if I can get a reaction out of anybody who's come in to pee while I'm showering. :crazy:


----------



## Schattenjaeger

In strict confidence - mistrust the angels (album)


----------



## de l'eau salée

sunshine said:


> "Sex & Candy" by Marcy Playground. I totally sing it in the shower when I'm in the community bathroom at the dorms, just to see if I can get a reaction out of anybody who's come in to pee while I'm showering. :crazy:


Haha, I love that song .


----------



## Schattenjaeger




----------



## snail




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## hommefatal

Corona - The Rhythm of the Night


----------



## Trope




----------



## Schattenjaeger

Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## SummoningDark

Not as such a song...


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## hommefatal

Sylver – Forever in Love


----------



## mcgooglian

They now live where I used to live.


----------



## s1ng4m3

God Don't Make Lonely Girls -- The Wallflowers


----------



## hommefatal

Emilie Autumn – I Want My Innocence Back


----------



## Harley




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## kdm1984

Bonobo - "Magicman"

It's on XM Chill, my favorite radio channel. I'll add that Bonobo's _Dial M for Monkey_ album is also quite good, although this track is from another album.


----------



## kdm1984

*Best. Song. Ever.*


----------



## Robatix

M83 - * - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

Whoa. o____o


----------



## vanWinchester

Hehe, to my Italian buddies again. Check it. =P


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

<3


----------



## s1ng4m3

Let Go - Frou Frou


----------



## imru2

sunshine said:


> Just decided to look up the Russian version of "All the Things She Said." RAAANDOM. :crazy:
> 
> YouTube - All the things she said RUSSIAN VERSION!!!(tatu)



Ahh I love tAtU, especially when they sing in russian. It sounds so pretty. 

@Vanny, that's a pretty nifty song. <3 I was just looking for something new to DL. Thanks. 
@Google, I can't see your post~ I'll check back to see if it works itself out. :crying:

_*ETA:* Fuck yeah Google on excellent song choice. XD Again! _

Currently, this is one of my favorite songs, I've played it a kabillion times in the last three months.


----------



## Bastable

vanWinchester said:


> Just copy the YouTube link (and paste it in your reply) and the rest will magically happen automatically.


'k thanks :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester

Whoaaaaaa, *McG*! I LOVE your music taste! O___o

Oh and since sun said t.A.T.u...here, I like this one.


----------



## Bastable

don't mind the video, just listen to the song


----------



## sunshine

RAWR. 






For some reason, it sounds dirtier in French. And the English version is pretty dirty. :crazy:


----------



## Decon

Well, the last song I heard when I was at a concert: I Love College - Asher Roth. The Song I'm listening to now: The Captain - The Knife.


----------



## de l'eau salée

*sigh* I couldn't find it on Youtube, but...

Let Me Know by Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Such a great song. I love her voice.


----------



## vanWinchester

Silhouetree said:


> *sigh* I couldn't find it on Youtube, but...
> Let Me Know by Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Such a great song. I love her voice.


Aw man, just covers of that song. Damnation. It's such a cool song. 
But here, I got another link with a sample at least. =D 

CLICK!


----------



## de l'eau salée

vanWinchester said:


> Aw man, just covers of that song. Damnation. It's such a cool song.
> But here, I got another link with a sample at least. =D
> 
> CLICK!


Hehe, isn't it great?
Oh, and thanks! I actually found a link where you can listen to the song, here ya go!
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Let Me Know - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Robatix

Yeah Yeah Yeahs! One of my favorite bands. ^____^

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Tick - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*Flowers and Beads* by *Iron Butterfly* I love this song sooo much I listen to it alot

I'm listening to it on my WMP and I tried to find the youtube vid for it, but the stupid WMG removed it from UTube (greedy mofockerz)


----------



## imru2

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I'm listening to it on my WMP and I tried to find the youtube vid for it, but the stupid WMG removed it from UTube (greedy mofockerz)


Seriously, isn't anyone else kind of thrown for a loop on this one? I mean, here is YouTube and various artists and their record labels getting an UNGODLY amount of advertising for not only their song, but their entire band, yada yada yada, and what's more? It's free! But it simply isn't good enough for them and they pull it form YouTube for copyright purposes. 

Is it just me but where the hell are we supposed to watch music videos anymore? It's not like MTV, VH1, or FUSE still play music videos like they used to, plus they tend to stick to one genre. Furthermore, I don't know about everyone else, but I'm certainly not going to rush out and buy a DVD-CD combo just to get a music video, especially not if I can't see it somewhere else first. Sorry. I think the record companies are screwing themselves out of really easy and free publicity. 

Back to the music though! ((Sorry YouTube issues always make me angry!))






Ahhh the colors! ^_^ I love PlasticTree


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

imru2 said:


> Seriously, isn't anyone else kind of thrown for a loop on this one? I mean, here is YouTube and various artists and their record labels getting an UNGODLY amount of advertising for not only their song, but their entire band, yada yada yada, and what's more? It's free! But it simply isn't good enough for them and they pull it form YouTube for copyright purposes.
> 
> Is it just me but where the hell are we supposed to watch music videos anymore? It's not like MTV, VH1, or FUSE still play music videos like they used to, plus they tend to stick to one genre. Furthermore, I don't know about everyone else, but I'm certainly not going to rush out and buy a DVD-CD combo just to get a music video, especially not if I can't see it somewhere else first. Sorry. I think the record companies are screwing themselves out of really easy and free publicity.
> 
> Back to the music though! ((Sorry YouTube issues always make me angry!))


Totally, sometimes if I here about an artist that I think I may dig, I go to youtube to check them out, but this WMG thing happens and it's just rediculous


----------



## Harley

I'm in a musical mood today.


----------



## imru2

Love Rent. <3


----------



## Ćerulean

This song reflects my current feeling.
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/3/13/2362475/07-You Understand This Night.mp3


----------



## de l'eau salée

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Totally, sometimes if I here about an artist that I think I may dig, I go to youtube to check them out, but this WMG thing happens and it's just rediculous


Well, I think they remove the videos because you can get an addon for Firefox where you can download the videos off of Youtube for free, and then extract the sound. You're pretty much getting the song and even video for free. That would be a big loss in money if everybody started doing that, and it seems like it'd be hard to actually get people to buy your music nowadays with so many ways to pirate it.


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silhouetree said:


> Well, I think they remove the videos because you can get an addon for Firefox where you can download the videos off of Youtube for free, and then extract the sound. You're pretty much getting the song and even video for free. That would be a big loss in money if everybody started doing that, and it seems like it'd be hard to actually get people to buy your music nowadays with so many ways to pirate it.


Web browsers must be getting ninja style crafty, I have IE, I'm not too knowledgeable about web browsers


----------



## Harley




----------



## Harley




----------



## Trope




----------



## Robatix

The CONCRETES - Say Something New - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Robatix

Dir en grey - Conceived Sorrow - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Harley




----------



## Robatix

The Magic Kids - Hey Boy - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## So Long So Long

New Perspectives - Panic! At The Disco 

(Oh, how I missed the !)


----------



## Robatix

So Long So Long said:


> (Oh, how I missed the !)


I was not a fan of the exclamation point. XD


Awake by L'Arc-en-Ciel - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## So Long So Long

Robatix said:


> I was not a fan of the exclamation point. XD
> 
> 
> Awake by L'Arc-en-Ciel - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


D: The exclamation point made the band... pop, to me anyways. lol.


----------



## Robatix

Yeah, but I always want to read it as an exclamation followed by an incomplete sentence, instead of as a complete phrase, like they intended. For example:

"A panic is spreading! At the disco, many people are..."

I wonder what the rest of the sentence is. I just don't enjoy the trend of ending punctuations being placed within sentences. XD


Pitbull - Lollipop - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

Hahaha man, this song is dirty. XD


----------



## Trope




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

On a cassette


----------



## Sily

I just got finished watching these 2 utube videos... long story as to why....


----------



## DevilDoll

*We Both Go Down Together* - Colin Meloy​


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## de l'eau salée

:shocked:


----------



## Robatix

Jimmy Eat World - Dizzy - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## kdm1984




----------



## Trope




----------



## knght990

Trope, good choice


----------



## kdm1984




----------



## knght990




----------



## Harley




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll

Not the best video, but a great song!​


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## Kokos




----------



## knght990




----------



## Harley




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## de l'eau salée

I know I've posted this song before, but it's good enough to posted again. 






Edit:

Now this. Ohhhmygosh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP_B...m/user/kinagrannis&feature=player_profilepage

*melts*


----------



## Spooky

Some days rain can be refreshing. Today is not one of those days.


----------



## Quaris

luv this <3


----------



## Kokos

I just love that tune, the bass line is amazing


----------



## Kokos

Oh. and chillest tune ever :tongue:


----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## Marino

My girl turned me onto Post Rock. <3


----------



## knght990




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I downloaded this into my media player a long time ago roud:


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Arioche

Still Remains - by Stone Temple Pilots

When I actually listen to the lyrics, I realized how creepily romantic this song is! ENFP mode all the way.


----------



## Trope

Sing along if you know the words.


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## de l'eau salée

"Our ideas held no water, but we used them like a dam."

Currently, my favorite quote ever. I think I'll put it in my signature soon.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## de l'eau salée

I love this song.






I might be seeing them in concert with Depeche Mode next Friday. Hooray!


----------



## imru2

Silhouetree said:


> I love this song.
> 
> YouTube - Peter Bjorn and John "Nothing To Worry About"
> 
> I might be seeing them in concert with Depeche Mode next Friday. Hooray!



Just wanted to tell you I hate you for getting to see DM. </3

lol, seriously though. Have a lot of fun and think of me. :crying::tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée

imru2 said:


> Just wanted to tell you I hate you for getting to see DM. </3
> 
> lol, seriously though. Have a lot of fun and think of me. :crying::tongue:


No <3? 

But thanks! I will. I'll also try to bring my camera in if they allow it. I'll try to take some pictures and videos. I don't really go to concerts that often, so I'm really hoping to go to this one.


----------



## imru2

Silhouetree said:


> No <3?
> 
> But thanks! I will. I'll also try to bring my camera in if they allow it. I'll try to take some pictures and videos. I don't really go to concerts that often, so I'm really hoping to go to this one.



Aww how could I not <3 you? :crazy:

But you should definitely go! I love concerts, man it's been too long since my last one. It seems everyone I know is going to see my favorite bands lately! You with DM and my other friend just went and saw Placebo. She won tickets too! 0_0! Why am I so unlucky?! lol

Listening to: Every You Every Me - Placebo


----------



## de l'eau salée

imru2 said:


> Aww how could I not <3 you? :crazy:
> 
> But you should definitely go! I love concerts, man it's been too long since my last one. It seems everyone I know is going to see my favorite bands lately! You with DM and my other friend just went and saw Placebo. She won tickets too! 0_0! Why am I so unlucky?! lol
> 
> Listening to: Every You Every Me - Placebo


Yay <3!

And that's too bad  I'm sorry. Do they have a good music scene where you live? It'd be cool if you still lived in San Diego, and then you could come see DM with me ^_^.


----------



## imru2

Silhouetree said:


> Yay <3!
> 
> And that's too bad  I'm sorry. Do they have a good music scene where you live? It'd be cool if you still lived in San Diego, and then you could come see DM with me ^_^.


Oh wow, that would be just so awesome! ^__^ 

As for where I am now, not really. I don't live too far from the local music scene, but my car is such a deathtrap waiting to happen, I don't want to go across the bridge. 0_o;; 

I needz a car. :sad:


----------



## de l'eau salée

imru2 said:


> Oh wow, that would be just so awesome! ^__^
> 
> As for where I am now, not really. I don't live too far from the local music scene, but my car is such a deathtrap waiting to happen, I don't want to go across the bridge. 0_o;;
> 
> I needz a car. :sad:


Aww  You should give it pats and hugs and then maybe it'll work nicely :tongue:.

I sorta feel bad, because there's so many great artists that come to San Diego, and I'm only realizing how lucky I am since I'm moving in a little over a week. Kinda makes me wish I took advantage of it more.


----------



## SummoningDark

:sad::crying:
Mink DeVille Founder Willy DeVille Dies at 58 - Spinner


----------



## imru2

Silhouetree said:


> Aww  You should give it pats and hugs and then maybe it'll work nicely :tongue:.
> 
> I sorta feel bad, because there's so many great artists that come to San Diego, and I'm only realizing how lucky I am since I'm moving in a little over a week. Kinda makes me wish I took advantage of it more.


Where are you moving to? Don't feel bad, just remind yourself to take advantage of your new surroundings. Every place has good and bad. Oftentimes, we forget when we become stationary and we tend to overlook all the neat little things that go on. 

Just last month, there was a free Summer event here where the city released a thousand butterflies into the park at sunset. It was really amazing. I would never have even thought that this city would have something like that. San Diego does have some fantastic people and has a great scene for many many things, but several other places have gems lying in the mud, if you'll take the time to look around. 

It tends to make it more special when you do find them, too. ^_^ (Of course, I still miss SoCal:mellow


----------



## de l'eau salée

imru2 said:


> Where are you moving to? Don't feel bad, just remind yourself to take advantage of your new surroundings. Every place has good and bad. Oftentimes, we forget when we become stationary and we tend to overlook all the neat little things that go on.
> 
> Just last month, there was a free Summer event here where the city released a thousand butterflies into the park at sunset. It was really amazing. I would never have even thought that this city would have something like that. San Diego does have some fantastic people and has a great scene for many many things, but several other places have gems lying in the mud, if you'll take the time to look around.
> 
> It tends to make it more special when you do find them, too. ^_^ (Of course, I still miss SoCal:mellow


You're right! The butterflies sound amazing! They're such peaceful and elegant creatures, from a human perspective at least.
Well, I'm moving to Arcata, California. It's one of the biggest producers of marijuana in the US. Perhaps I should take advantage of that? :tongue:. Hehe.


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Stoic

I am listening to Daylight by Matt and Kim


----------



## Kokos

Chill


----------



## Decon

I've had this two songs on repeat all day.


----------



## Trope




----------



## Quaris




----------



## Harley




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

It's the best HMV I've ever seen.


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## imru2

I've been listening to this song forever now. I keep coming back to it - it's talking to me.


----------



## knght990

Great song.


----------



## kdm1984

Herbaliser - The Real Killer


----------



## Trope




----------



## εmptε

Avenue Q - The Money Song


----------



## Harley




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## Viktoria2

*Funeral Of Hearts - H.I.M. *


----------



## Tyler87

Unit 371 - Immoor Freaking great band with a new album coming out probably within 2 months...


----------



## Robatix

Kent - Insekter - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Robatix

Pelican - City of Echoes - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## knght990




----------



## Selene




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Apocalyptica


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## TreeBob

DevilDoll said:


> YouTube - Oviedo ~ Blind Pilot


last one was really nice


----------



## DevilDoll

Thanks! They are one of my current favorites :happy:


----------



## kdm1984




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## DevilDoll

Ah! I love the Silversun Pickups!


----------



## TreeBob

Hell yeah!! All smart ST do.


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## Sily




----------



## knght990




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## knght990

great flick


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## TreeBob

Devil Doll this is for you.


----------



## knght990




----------



## DevilDoll

I was just listening to I Will Posses Your Heart!


----------



## slowriot

TreeBob said:


> Devil Doll this is for you.
> 
> YouTube - Double You - Please Don't Go


----------



## TreeBob

slowriot said:


> YouTube - Ten Sharp - You (Were always on my mind)


I don't go that way Slow but I am flattered.


----------



## DevilDoll

TreeBob said:


> I don't go that way Slow but I am flattered.
> 
> YouTube - Gustav Holst - The Planets - Mars, the Bringer of War


tee hee


----------



## TreeBob

Don't really like the video, but love the song.


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## imru2

"hopelessly I'll love you endlessly // hopelessly I'll give you everything // but I won't give you up // I won't let you down // 
and I won't leave you falling // but the moment never comes"


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## knght990

Kitty - Joost


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## de l'eau salée

I went to Starbucks and they had free iTunes music downloads. This is one of the songs, I really like it a lot!


----------



## Jorge




----------



## DevilDoll

Silhouetree said:


> I went to Starbucks and they had free iTunes music downloads. This is one of the songs, I really like it a lot!
> 
> YouTube - Great Lake Swimmers - Still (Legion Sessions)


That is an amazing song and an amazing band! Check out "Pulling on a Line" and "Your Rocky Spine"


----------



## de l'eau salée

DevilDoll said:


> That is an amazing song and an amazing band! Check out "Pulling on a Line" and "Your Rocky Spine"
> 
> YouTube - Choir of Young Believers - "Action/Reaction"​


Just finished listening to "Pulling on a Line" and now I'm listening to "Your Rocky Spine." Thanks for the recommendation! I especially like "Your Rocky Spine."


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> That is an amazing song and an amazing band! Check out "Pulling on a Line" and "Your Rocky Spine"
> 
> YouTube - Choir of Young Believers - "Action/Reaction"​



Dude I like this


----------



## DevilDoll

Silhouetree said:


> Just finished listening to "Pulling on a Line" and now I'm listening to "Your Rocky Spine." Thanks for the recommendation! I especially like "Your Rocky Spine."


Anytime! "Your Rocky Spine" is my favorite. I may go see them live in a couple weeks... maybe.



Jorge said:


> Dude I like this
> 
> YouTube - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind Music Video


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> Anytime! "Your Rocky Spine" is my favorite. I may go see them live in a couple weeks... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Of Montreal - Requiem for O.M.M.2


I don't need a photograph cause you never left my mind! No, you never left, MY MIIIND!

Madam, let me be the one who will tell you that you have an exquisite taste in music =)


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> I don't need a photograph cause you never left my mind! No, you never left, MY MIIIND!
> 
> Madam, let me be the one who will tell you that you have an exquisite taste in music =)
> 
> YouTube - The Smiths I Wont Share You


As do you, sir!


----------



## Jorge

Apples in Stereo!!! I had just finished listening to their album "Tone Soul Evolution" the other day. Great choice to listen to this late at night


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> Apples in Stereo!!! I had just finished listening to their album "Tone Soul Evolution" the other day. Great choice to listen to this late at night
> 
> YouTube - The Little Ones - "Tangerine Visions"


Ah! The Little Ones! I was listening to this song just an hour ago!


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> Ah! The Little Ones! I was listening to this song just an hour ago!
> 
> YouTube - Stars - Your Ex-Lover is Dead


Hahahaha! That's funny! Some weeks ago, while traveling, I befriended someone because of this stars song. We started talking about it, and he showed me a couple of remixes his friends had done with this song. Original and new, but it still couldn't match the original. Kudos for that song! 

And another song that reminds me of said incident, and now I have an urge to listen to is this:


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> Hahahaha! That's funny! Some weeks ago, while traveling, I befriended someone because of this stars song. We started talking about it, and he showed me a couple of remixes his friends had done with this song. Original and new, but it still couldn't match the original. Kudos for that song!
> 
> And another song that reminds me of said incident, and now I have an urge to listen to is this:
> 
> YouTube - Neutral Milk Hotel- In The Aeroplane Over The Sea.


I love Neutral Milk Hotel!


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> I love Neutral Milk Hotel!
> 
> YouTube - "Click, Click, Click, Click" by Bishop Allen


I had not heard of this band before, but I liked this song, any other recommendations?


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> I had not heard of this band before, but I liked this song, any other recommendations?
> 
> YouTube - Regina Spektor - Rejazz


Love Regina.

hmmm.. have you heard The Zutons?


----------



## Jorge

I used to have their first album a while ago. I don't know what happened to it, but I loved "You will you won't". Lemme hear this song...

On the meanwhile, have you heard the hoosiers?


----------



## Yomna Alaa

listening to "lamento" by Ural,cool band,they're very emotional:happy:


----------



## Robatix

D - Mousu Hana - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## starri

English Lyrics here.


----------



## TreeBob

This one is for the beautiful Alizée


----------



## SummoningDark

Three cheers for pirate metal :crazy:


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> I used to have their first album a while ago. I don't know what happened to it, but I loved "You will you won't". Lemme hear this song...
> 
> On the meanwhile, have you heard the hoosiers?
> 
> YouTube - The Hoosiers Live From Abbey Road


I had heard them, I'd just never paid much attention. They're great, though! thanks for suggesting them.

Ever heard The Dead 60s?


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## imru2

I really dig this song. To me, it seems to have several different meanings. ^_^


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## Sily




----------



## Harley




----------



## Selene

I was listening to Digital Love earlier today.


----------



## TreeBob




----------



## Selene




----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> I had heard them, I'd just never paid much attention. They're great, though! thanks for suggesting them.
> 
> Ever heard The Dead 60s?
> 
> YouTube - Riot Radio - The Dead 60s (Audio Only)


I hadn't until now. But thanks! They sound a lot like the arctic monkeys, which I've been obsessed with lately. 

A fan of squirrel nut zippers by any chance?


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> I hadn't until now. But thanks! They sound a lot like the arctic monkeys, which I've been obsessed with lately.
> 
> A fan of squirrel nut zippers by any chance?
> 
> YouTube - Squirrel Nut Zippers - Ghost of Stephen Foster


Absolutely!

How about Ra Ra Riot?


----------



## Jorge

DevilDoll said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> How about Ra Ra Riot?
> 
> YouTube - Ra Ra Riot - Can You Tell


I liked them, and I'm sure I've heard them before, but I can't remember for the life of me.

Pink Martini?


----------



## DevilDoll

Jorge said:


> I liked them, and I'm sure I've heard them before, but I can't remember for the life of me.
> 
> Pink Martini?
> 
> YouTube - Edith Piaf - Pink Martini - Je Ne Veux Pas Travailler


I had not heard that, but I like it! 

coconut records?


----------



## slowriot

The song starts after 20 seconds

YouTube - Sort Sol - Let Your Fingers Do The Walking


----------



## knght990

YouTube - Bob Marley - I Don't Wanna Wait In Vain For Your Love


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

Do You Call My Name? By Ra


----------



## DayLightSun

YouTube - PAULA ABDUL COLD HEARTED SNAKE LIVE
Yeah I saw right through that one.


----------



## Selene

YouTube - Sigur Rós - Inní mér syngur vitleysingur (Official)


----------



## snail

I'm still listening to the backwards versions of my songs, trying to memorize the tunes so I can make new lyrics to fit them, then overlap the new songs so the backwards versions of the originals are the background harmony parts.  This will be my first serious experiment with backmasking as an expressive element. Wish me luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

snail said:


> I'm still listening to the backwards versions of my songs, trying to memorize the tunes so I can make new lyrics to fit them, then overlap the new songs so the backwards versions of the originals are the background harmony parts.  This will be my first serious experiment with backmasking as an expressive element. Wish me luck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love doing things like that, but differently than you said. I'm working on a song called "Tea Kettle Monster. Boil Him!" it's a song of mine reversed with tea kettle sound effects playing over it and it ends with alot of spoken vocals talking about tea kettles overdubbed. I just do alot of experimentation and use sound effects alot in my music.

YouTube - Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

WELL....
It just went from I Miss You by Blink182 to P.S. I Hate you by Eleven Minutes Away XD;


----------



## Harley

*Be Quiet And Drive*- Deftones


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990

This is how INTJ love works.


----------



## 480




----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

knght990 said:


> This is how INTJ love works.
> 
> YouTube - Wayne's World Foxy Lady


 LMFAO XD *pats* It's okay. Everything will be fine. Though I'd be creeped out if a guy approached me like in that day dream o.o
That reminds me...I feel like having crepes >w>
~~~~~~
Listening to: Brightdown by Nami Tamaki


----------



## WolfStar

knght990 said:


> This is how INTJ love works.


Oh yeah, baby!


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

SummoningDark said:


> YouTube - The Fratellis
> YouTube - The Fratellis - Henrietta


I'd never heard these before:mellow:
I acutally like them:mellow:


----------



## SummoningDark

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> I'd never heard these before:mellow:
> I acutally like them:mellow:


Well in that case here's some more :wink:


----------



## Sily




----------



## Selene




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## 480




----------



## knght990




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Lena

Regina Spektor - BYOS


----------



## Scruffy

The only rap I enjoy is Dre and Snoop.

This is the best rap song ever made.


----------



## Selene

You don't like Public Enemy?


----------



## firedell

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Sunless

I dont care what people say, she made The Velvet Underground.


----------



## Harley

I dedicate this song to myself.


----------



## Stoic

The strokes - 12:51


----------



## mrmatt

LGFUAD-Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Trope




----------



## Kokos

oooooooooooohh


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Banquo

Trope said:


> YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)


Very catchy song. It's a forgotten favourite of mine!

The Beatles - You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)


----------



## Trope




----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow




----------



## knght990




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I love Dear Prudence!


----------



## imru2

Currently, been listening to this on repeat for about an hour or so now. XD


----------



## mrmatt

blue veins-raconteurs


----------



## imru2




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

Kalisia - Cybion 

(71 minute, 20 part Progressive Metal Epic)


----------



## knght990




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## yara

Angelica by Anathema.


----------



## 480




----------



## mcgooglian

Good song Grim, I've really been into Danzig lately.


----------



## Scruffy

What a great band.


----------



## kdm1984




----------



## moon




----------



## Sily




----------



## Nightriser




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## So Long So Long

Stars - A Thread Cut With a Carving Knife - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Sily




----------



## sunshine




----------



## knght990




----------



## kdm1984

LTJ Bukem - Horizons


----------



## So Long So Long

Janelle Monae - Lettin' Go - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## slowriot

kdm1984 said:


> LTJ Bukem - Horizons


awesome track, want more LTJ Bukem

Old slowriot school track


----------



## Selene

The Jesus And Mary Chain - Something's Wrong - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## slowriot

Old school stuff


----------



## So Long So Long

<3


----------



## knght990

Seal cover of this song


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## Harley

Shadow-*Ashlee Simpson
*Shut up, it's a touching song.


----------



## shanoxilt




----------



## kdm1984

"Position: Wieder Eins" by Couch

Yeah, I don't know them, either - it's just the song on an AOL radio channel at the moment, lol


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Kokos

3:52 to the end.


----------



## Selene

I <3 Stone Roses so much.


----------



## Briggs

haha.............so cheezy and fun: Kid Rock/Cowboy


----------



## sunshine

I can't stop listening to this song. It just makes me want to dance. I blame my roommate for introducing me to it. :crazy:


----------



## Sily

You can't hear the teacher with beans in your ears
Beans in your ears, beans in your ears
You can't hear the teacher with beans in your ears
Beans in your ears

What's that you say, let's put beans in our ears
Beans in our ears, beans in our ears
What's that you say, let's put beans in our ears
Beans in our ears

You'll have to speak up, I got beans in my ears
Beans in my ears, beans in my ears
You'll have to speak up, I got beans in my ears
Beans in her ears


----------



## knght990




----------



## Spooky




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## knght990




----------



## Harley

Destroy Everything You Touch-*Ladytron*


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## yara

[video=youtube;1RiYunIU57g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RiYunIU57g[/url][/video]


----------



## Selene

Surreal Breakfast said:


> YouTube - Yo gabba gabba Party in my tummy


LOL.


----------



## So Long So Long

:frustrating:


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Trope




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Selene said:


> LOL.
> 
> YouTube - yo gabba gabba


I love that show


----------



## InvisibleJim

I'm too busy praising the return of real music videos to Youtube


----------



## moon

Was introduced to this band today, in love.


----------



## moon

These cats are crazy cool, ya dig?


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Harley

When The Levee Breaks-* A Perfect Circle*


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

So Long So Long said:


> YouTube - Harry Potter : Sirius Black "Someone's Watching Over Me"


Cool
I know you posted a harry and ginny one, but harry and luna were made for eachother ^^


----------



## skycloud86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=725iONdAu9Q&feature=related


----------



## Kokos

Amazingly cool trip hop : 

Kinobe - Theatricks

Soundphiles - Kinobe - Listen for free on Deezer


Oh. and some groove armada


----------



## knght990




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Sily




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

Dir En Grey - Vinushka


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## sodden




----------



## Harley




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Harley

Let's get this party started
ri..ri..rii..rii...right​


----------



## Scruffy

She's a cougar extreme, shes 50-52 in this video.


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Esmaye - Secret Garden


----------



## knght990

YouTube - All I Want


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - London Elektricity - Out Of This World


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - Keane - Somewhere Only We Know: UK Version, 4:3 LB


----------



## Scruffy

Sillo, I saw them live. On the Hopes and Fears tour, shit was amazing. 

Guys look! It's not Sonic Youth!

YouTube - Blues Magoos - Pipe Dream


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Bathory - Destroyer Of Worlds - Destroyer Of Worlds


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

YouTube - Rory Gallagher/Laundromat

Yay, Laundromat!!!


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Trailer Park Boys- Kitties Are So Nice


----------



## de l'eau salée

I can't get over how beautiful this song is...
by the way, this is Lisa Hannigan singing the song, not Damien Rice. 
YouTube - Damien Rice - Your Ghost


----------



## Trope

YouTube - The Black Mages - The Decisive Battle (FFVI)


----------



## shygirl

"A Praise Chorus" by Jimmy Eat World
I can really relate to a lot of the stuff in this song right now.

Are you gonna live your life wondering,
Standing in the back,
Looking around?

Are you gonna waste your time thinking, 
How you’ve grown up,
Or how you missed out?

Things are never gonna be the way you want.
Where's it gonna get you acting serious?
Things are never gonna be quite what you want,
Or even at 25,
You gotta start sometime.

I’m on my feet I’m on the floor I’m good to go.
Now all I need is just to hear a song I know.
I wanna always feel like part of this, 
Was, 
Mine.
I wanna fall in love tonight.

Are you gonna live your life,
Standing in the back,
Looking around?

Are you gonna waste your time?
Gotta make a move,
Or you'll miss out.

Someone's gonna ask you what it’s all about.
Stick around nostalgia won't let you down.
Someone's gonna ask you what it’s all about.
Whatcha gonna have to say, 
For yourself?

I’m on my feet I’m on the floor I’m good to go.
Now all I need is just to hear a song I know.
I wanna always feel like part of this, 
Was, 
Mine.
I wanna fall in love tonight.

Crimson, 
And clover,
Over, 
And over.
Crimson, 
And clover,
Over, 
And over.
Crimson, 
And clover,
Over, 
And over.
Our house in the middle of the street
Why did we ever meet?
Started my rock 'n roll fantasy.
Crimson, 
And clover,
Over, 
And over.
Don't don't, 
Don't let's start.
Why did we ever part?
Kick start my rock 'n rollen heart.

I’m on my feet I’m on the floor I’m good to go.
So come on Davey sing me something that I know.
I wanna always feel like part of this, 
Was, 
Mine.
I wanna fall in love tonight,
Here tonight.
I wanna fall in love tonight,
Here tonight.
I wanna always feel like part of this, 
Was, 
Mine.
I wanna fall in love tonight.
I wanna fall in love tonight.
I wanna fall in love tonight....


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Sanctus Real - Everything About You (Concept Video)


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - StereoMud - Dont be afraid


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Never Knew - The Rocket Summer


----------



## knght990

YouTube - Owl City - "Fireflies" (Album Version) w/ Download! - BVTV First Listen!


----------



## Harley

YouTube - Deftones - Minerva


----------



## Sily

YouTube - O Holy Night worst rendition ever FUNNIEST SONG ON EARTH


----------



## 480

YouTube - Danzig - Hint Of Her Blood


----------



## 480

YouTube - Danzig The Violet Fire


----------



## Scruffy

YouTube - The Sound Sandwich-Apothecary Dream


----------



## ThatSteveDude

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## char1es




----------



## Decon

asdfghjkl - Deadmau5 (on his new album, streaming from MySpace) Makes me excited for his new album coming out next week I think.


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Nym




----------



## Nym

:laughing:


----------



## Nym

Mainly because of the last thing I posted


----------



## Robatix

School of Seven Bells - Chain - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## knght990




----------



## ThatSteveDude

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

edit: vid didn't work, bummer.


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude

Iron Maiden - Flight Of Icarus


----------



## TotalPigeon

Arthemesia - Valkoinen Susi

(The previous song sort of leads into it, but I can't find it. Spotify has the whole album though.)


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Sily




----------



## snail




----------



## knght990




----------



## So Long So Long

Stars - Your Ex-Lover Is Dead (Final Fantasy) - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Nym

hand of doom black sabbath


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Decon

Kaskade - Step One Two - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Nym

fire in the head the tea party


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## char1es

world police & friendly fire


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## firedell

Beyoncé - If I Were A Boy.


----------



## snail




----------



## char1es

radiohead - everything in its right place


----------



## Stoic




----------



## vanWinchester

*RmoMG


----------



## Ben




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## snail




----------



## Irulan

The sound of my dishwasher.


----------



## vanWinchester

*Code HAY*


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

*RmoMG


----------



## snail

I love this song so much! It's one of the most romantic things ever!


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## snail




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## char1es

team sleep - tomb of liegia


----------



## snail




----------



## vanWinchester

*Code HAY* + *RmoMG

Damn I love this one. Not only right now.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## snail




----------



## Nym




----------



## Nym




----------



## Nym




----------



## snail




----------



## Nym




----------



## vanWinchester

ThatSteveDude said:


> Led Zeppelin


 And bam, he hit a weak-spot. Awesome song. Awesome taste in music. 



mcgooglian said:


> Crazy Train-Ozzy Osbourne


 Oooww, Ozzy. Kickass. >_< \m/


Here a cover of the Blue Öyster Cult. Of course SN related. (Please gently ignore the Sims in this video. It's just the song that's awesome)


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## char1es




----------



## Unsung

Staind - outside(live)
ok how do i paste a utube video on here? ;(

(no idea if this works)


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Harley

All day long too.​


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

Those.


----------



## mcgooglian

Good choices Winch. 12 Stones is awesome. I had to pause this song to listen to a little bit of each of your choices.:tongue:


----------



## Maethirion




----------



## Harley




----------



## Maethirion




----------



## Trope




----------



## Decon




----------



## babblingbrook




----------



## Decon




----------



## snail




----------



## So Long So Long

Young Love - Find a New Way - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## moon

WKUK are soo fucking sexy.


----------



## vanWinchester

Hell yeah. xSTP-Party.


----------



## mcgooglian

You know what, I'm having fun at this party. I'm listening to the same song while dancing with Winch.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester

mcgooglian said:


> You know what, I'm having fun at this party. I'm listening to the same song while dancing with Winch.:tongue:


Oh yeaaah!! That's the most awesome party I have ever been to. Mullet Rock and McG, what do I need more? Now shake your SP for me some moar! :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian

I think this song'll make for good party music.


----------



## vanWinchester

mcgooglian said:


> I think this song'll make for good party music.


Hell yeah! I can see we dun have to worry about good music here. Seems we both have a super taste. :tongue:
Fine, now let's get out all the awesome stuff here then. We should do STP-Parties more often. Uhm, WITH Sexpala. *grin*


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## HollyGolightly

My german friend sends me the strangest songs :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

How about Burning for you by The Blue Öyster Cult!


----------



## char1es




----------



## mcgooglian

Another good song Winch.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

This is dedicated to McAlmighty for being such a bad influence :tongue: 
(Because this is what I am listening to right now. *da da dummm* BAD COMPANY)


----------



## ThatSteveDude

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Robatix




----------



## vanWinchester

Rock on!


----------



## Robatix




----------



## HollyGolightly

Sigur Ros - untitled 3
:happy:


----------



## Zaria




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Decon

Probably my favorite Prodigy track of all time.


----------



## char1es




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Zaria

Hardly a song, but oh well...


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Ellipsis

*needs to be deleted*


----------



## Ellipsis




----------



## Decon




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Stoic




----------



## shygirl

"Today" by Zero 7


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

mcgooglian said:


> Old Time Rock'n'Roll


God I wish I could thank you at least 95865 times for that one. And the previous ones too.


----------



## Stoic




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## ThatSteveDude

Ok, you people seem to have like the exact same music taste I do, haha.


----------



## mcgooglian

Kumba Yo!


----------



## vanWinchester

ThatSteveDude said:


> Ok, you people seem to have like the exact same music taste I do, haha.


Dude, your stuff kicks ass.


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## vanWinchester

ThatSteveDude said:


> Styx - Renegade


Damn, you are one kickass dude, I am serious! SN S2 Soundtrack. Dayum. 



mcgooglian said:


> Tommy Lee - Good Times


*adds to her playlist like Hell* You'll make me die with all those new additions. I can barely keep up. :tongue:


----------



## ThatSteveDude

I typically won't post up Slayer on a place like this (because, you know, its Slayer), but that one is safe (seriously).

And how the hell did I go from Styx to Slayer?


----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## knght990




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Robatix

The Brilliant Green - Angel Song -???? - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Robatix

Sic Alps - Speeds - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Scruffy

Gogogo 90's alt.


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude

Just got some new headphones, and this is one of my tracks for testing out new stuff, haha. One of these days I'm going to shatter an eardrum cranking this up.


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## shygirl

"A Praise Chorus" by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Zaria




----------



## Singularity

Zaria said:


> YouTube - EDITH PIAF--LES AMANTS DE PARIS --1948


She is AMAZING! My favorites are Non je ne regrette rien and la foule - those are always on my ipod :happy:


----------



## Singularity




----------



## vanWinchester

Disturbed ft. Chester Bennington (Linkin Park) - Walk (Pantera Cover live at Ozzfest)


----------



## Stoic




----------



## vanWinchester

My friend Sam just sent those to me. *shrug*






In case somebody wants the translations (note: very serious lyrics) -->
~ Jeanny, come, come on. Get up, please. You're getting wet. It's already late. Come, we have to go away from here. Out of the woods. Don't you understand? 

~ Where- where is your shoe? You lost it when I had to show you the way. Who has lost?! You yourself, I myself or...or WE OURSELVES? 

* Jeanny, quit living on dreams. Jeanny, life is not what it seems. Such a lonely little girl in a cold, cold world. There's someone who needs you. Jeanny

~ It's cold. We have to go, come. Your lipstick is smeared. You bought it, and I saw it. Too much red on your lips. 

~ You said "Stop hitting on me", but I saw right thru it. Eyes say more than words. You need me after all, huh. Everybody knows we're together from today. I hear them now. They're coming. They're coming to get you but they'll not find you. Nobody will find you, you are with me! 

* Jeanny, quit living on dreams. Jeanny, life is not what it seems. A lonely little girl in a cold, cold world. There's someone who needs you. Jeanny

Newsreporter: The Federal Criminal Police Office has recently released the statistics about sexual abuse in Germany. 1/3 of all 52'000 cases are stated as sexual abuse against children, but according to the FCPO the estimated number of unknown cases is much much higher. It is speculated that over 200'000 children below age 14 are being sexually abused each year. 

* Jeanny, quit living on dreams. Jeanny, life is not what it seems. Such a lonely little girl in a cold, cold world. There's someone who needs you. Jeanny (Such a cold cold world. Smile, smile girl).


----------



## Selene

Damn, that's catchy. And I just like watching her dance. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## char1es




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Mikbert




----------



## char1es




----------



## Ben




----------



## shygirl

"Please Don't Go" by Basshunter


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## shygirl

"I Miss You" by Basshunter


----------



## Decon




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

Johnny Cash - Hurt

other things i have listened to today...Frank Zappa with the LSO, Edward Scissorhands soundtrack and some Killing Joke


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## char1es




----------



## mcgooglian

R.I.P Dimebag.


----------



## char1es




----------



## Ben




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Happy




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Harley




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## moon

air


----------



## Stoic




----------



## 480




----------



## Ben




----------



## Harley




----------



## snail




----------



## sunshine




----------



## char1es




----------



## Decon

If this is anything like their other stuff, I think I found a new artist to follow.


----------



## Harley




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Stars

"Blinded By The Light" -Bruce Springsteen (the original version of the song)


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## snail




----------



## Decon




----------



## snail

I've been listening to it on repeat.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Nym




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Kokos




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Ben




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix

Minipop - Someone to Love - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## snail

I have no idea what the anime images are from, but I like the song.


----------



## Stoic




----------



## porcupine

boyz II men - in the still of the night


----------



## Robatix




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Ben




----------



## snail

Yay for the rare instance of good disco:


----------



## Decon




----------



## Kokos




----------



## Kevinaswell

Tes La Rok - Mental Block.

Dub <3


----------



## Harley




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Robatix




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Harley




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## de l'eau salée

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Happy

On ventrilo waiting for everyone to join.:dry:

http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/7196-connect-our-ventrilo-voice-chat-server.html


----------



## vanWinchester

Looking at / Listening to a new fanvideo someone sent me. Like so.


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Ben




----------



## Harley




----------



## Windette




----------



## knght990

I don't drink, but its the right sentiment


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## 480




----------



## ThatSteveDude

Apparently today has been Iron Maiden day for me (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## char1es

Askeleton - Places Where People Gather


----------



## Singularity

Grim said:


> YouTube - 04 Richard Hung Himself by D.I.



Wow I was listening to the same song at the exact same time! :shocked::tongue:


----------



## Sily

haha.. this song is an inside joke with another group of people I soldier on with:


----------



## Scruffy

Psychedelic wooooo.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Sily

Got this from another forum -- NSFW! Oh so funny tho.


----------



## Tkae

Science of Violence -- The Rifles


----------



## Xenophile

Its simply a visualization unfortunately. At least give it a chance up till the vocals, at which point you can turn it off in revilement and disgust <3


----------



## Stoic




----------



## mcgooglian

:wink:


----------



## Decon

Bassnectar - Window seat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vanWinchester

roud::blushed::tongue:


----------



## Nym

I like this band.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Harley




----------



## AdAstraPerAspera




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Spooky




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Decon

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood (Phi Life Cypher Remix)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stoic




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## snail

I don't know if it counts as listening... I'm writing a new song on my cousin's keyboard inspired by this morning's resolution of a conflict I've been having with my boyfriend for a few weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KingKong




----------



## vanWinchester

:wink:


----------



## Robatix




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Stoic




----------



## AdAstraPerAspera




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

:wink:


----------



## Ben




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Scruffy

You have a good taste, Surreal.


----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Harley




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Scruffy

Oh my God, The Kinks.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Scruffy said:


> You have a good taste, Surreal.
> 
> YouTube - Breakers - don't send me no flowers i ain't dead yet


Thanks, so do you, psychedelia is the greatest


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Tkae

All Or Nothing -- Cher






If anyone wants to make that lump of technobabble work, it'd be much appreciated 
_*Winch: *Fixed. All you need to do is to post the VideoLink, not the Embed-Code. :wink: _


----------



## Robatix




----------



## vanWinchester

ThatSteveDude said:


> Haha awesome. What can I say, we all have good taste.


You just rock. I'd totally go and hang out with you on a party. I'd know it would have kickass music. =)


----------



## ThatSteveDude

One of my friends was actually trying to get me to be a DJ on an internet radio. I didn't do it (because I'd screw up horribly actually having to be on live radio), but I did give him a lot of the music he played.


----------



## Windette




----------



## vanWinchester

:blushed: <3


----------



## Tkae




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## AdAstraPerAspera




----------



## Spooky

This has to be one of my favorite songs....ever!


----------



## Ben




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Scruffy

SOUND FAMILIAR!?


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Robatix




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Scruffy

Here's another one:


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Scruffy

Punk is just awesome, Singularity do you like Stiff Little Fingers?









The guy's voice is like gravel when he yells.


----------



## Stoic




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Tkae




----------



## Sily

This is on the album Monster Mash (in a halloween mood).


----------



## Bumundi

Vince Guaraldi..... All of his Charlie Brown music. It actually serves to stir my mind up pretty well.


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum

Blown a Wish- My Bloody Valentine <33333


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Spooky




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

HELL YEAH, new song! Finally! You'll like this one McG. Lyrics remind me of you and me. =D


----------



## Spooky




----------



## vanWinchester

Angels Rock - Electronic V ft. DJ SM

Just got it out for McG. But might as well share while I am at it (Elec is my roomie BTW).


----------



## Ramona77

Caroline - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Robatix




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## meli

sky falls down - armin van buuren


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## snail




----------



## Stoic




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## vanWinchester

On full volume:


----------



## shygirl

"No One Else's Problem" by Kevin Devine


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Harley




----------



## Nym

Dazed and confused led zepplin.




Never done drugs, but I always find it funny a lot of the best music comes from massive drug addicts lol.


----------



## Decon

Puscifer


----------



## vanWinchester

wittySynonym said:


> Dazed and confused led zepplin.


More people with kickass music taste. 
Oh wait, you are Canadian. OF COURSE you are awesome then. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Stoic




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## snail




----------



## MasterDood

achilles' last stand, led zep


----------



## StephAnne04




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## ChapterSeven

I will not bow ~ Breaking benjamin


----------



## Stoic




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Sily




----------



## Kuja

Really nice & relaxing song.


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Scruffy

Been digging old Foo Fighters at the moment.







I mean really old.


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## 480




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## slowriot

Violin Concertos by Johannes Sebastian Bach performed by Julia Fischer and Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Singularity




----------



## LivInGMyStory

J.Cole- Dollar and a Dream 2....I love music with purpose....and then sometimes i love music that makes me get real hype... like gucci man- WASTED...I'm SO WASTEED


----------



## Decon

I know I've posted the song before, but I like it.


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Ben




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Decon

Rammstein - Rammlied


----------



## Kuja




----------



## Nym

Just because your paranoid don't mean their not after you. The first time I heard this song I remember laughing then being slightly creeped out thinking.... their right.


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## shygirl

"This Will Be My Year" by Semisonic


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## vanWinchester

:happy:


----------



## Harley




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## shygirl

"The District Sleeps Alone Tonight" by The Postal Service


----------



## vanWinchester

:blushed:


----------



## Ben




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## shygirl

"Portions for Foxes" by Rilo Kiley


----------



## Ben

YouTube - Again - Flyleaf *Official Music Video*


----------



## Windette




----------



## Stoic




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Art Of Dying - Completely, Music Video


----------



## vanWinchester

YouTube - Krypteria - Keep Believing


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Kyprios - Never say goodbye


----------



## vanWinchester

.////////. 

YouTube - Never Gonna Be Alone - Nickelback


----------



## mcgooglian

Not pointed towards anyone.:tongue:

YouTube - LADY SOVEREIGN vs EMINEM - FUCK YOU WITH OUT ME


----------



## shygirl

"Goodbye" by Ulrich Schnauss


----------



## knght990

YouTube - Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## Stoic

YouTube - Jurassic Park Soundtrack Tracks 1, 2, 3

I have always been a fan of the music in Jurassic Park.


----------



## thehigher

YouTube - The Swell Season Perform New Songs at an NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## shygirl

"Ordinary Morning" by Sheryl Crow


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - U2official's Channel

Live from the Rose Bowl.


----------



## shygirl

"Portions for Foxes" by Rilo Kiley

There's blood in my mouth 'cause I've been biting my tongue all week 
I keep on talkin' trash but I never say anything 
And the talkin' leads to touchin' 
and the touchin' leads to sex 
and then there is no mystery left 

And It's bad news 
Baby I'm bad news 
I'm just bad news, bad news, bad news 

I know I'm alone if I'm with or without you 
but just bein' around you offers me another form of relief 
When the loneliness leads to bad dreams 
and the bad dreams lead me to callin' you 
and I call you and say "C'MERE!" 

And it's bad news 
Baby I'm bad news 
I'm just bad news, bad news, bad news 

And it's bad news 
Baby it's bad news 
It's just bad news, bad news, bad news 

'Cause you're just damage control 
for a walking corpse like me - like you 

'Cause we'll all be 
Portions for foxes 
Yeah we'll all be 
Portions for foxes 

There's a pretty young thing in front of you 
and she's real pretty and she's real into you 
and then she's sleepin' inside of you 
and the talkin' leads to touchin' 
then touchin' leads to sex 
and then there is no mystery left 

And it's bad news 
I don't blame you 
I do the same thing 
I get lonely too 

And you're bad news 
My friends tell me to leave you 
That you're bad news, bad news, bad news 

That you're bad news 
Baby you're bad news
and you're bad news 
Baby you're bad news 
and you're bad news 
I don't care I like you 
and you're bad news 
I don't care I like you 
I like you


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Red to Black - Fort Minor (not a remix)


----------



## vanWinchester

I'm "listening" to the AVGN again. Ah, long live the Nerd. He talks about NES-Accessoires. Gotta love those. :tongue:
<-- kinda surprised that she seems to be the only person watching the nerd on this whole forum <_<


----------



## Stoic

YouTube - System of a Down - Toxicity on violin / Toxicity na skrzypcach - Cover


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Kanye West - Drive Slow (Feat. Paul Wall, GLC & T.I.) (HQ)


----------



## shygirl

"More Adventurous" by Rilo Kiley


----------



## Lady K

All I Need by Within Temptation. (this isn't the actual video, but apparently her videos are not able to be embedded.  )

YouTube - Within Temptation - All I Need - Final Fantasy + Kingdom Hearts amv


----------



## Spooky

YouTube - Before I Forget - Slipknot (With Lyrics)


----------



## Scruffy

YouTube - The Beatles - Being for the benefit of Mr.Kite


----------



## vanWinchester

Latino ^/////^ 

YouTube - When I Die - No mercy - Cuando yo Muera ( Long Version ) SUBTITULADO EN INGLES


----------



## Stoic

YouTube - Cake - I Will Survive


----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Blake babies - cesspool


----------



## Robatix




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Robatix

We Ate The Machine album by Polysics - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## MrFixit




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Rapha, Reminder's Beyond the Clouds - Daniel Kandi's 147 Club Remix

+20 internetz cred to Halloween Undead for excellent taste in music (Orgy - Blue Monday)


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Fanille

I was tempted to use this for the "Describe a PersonalityCafe member with music/video" thread, but there are too many girls I would use this for. :laughing:

In any case, this thing has been stuck in my head for the longest time:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

*cracks up* Go Eric xD


----------



## Harley




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Scruffy

Rob Zombie is so cheesy, that he is awesome.


----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

mcgooglian said:


> VERY nice song-choice. Hehehe


----------



## mcgooglian

While we're doing One Hit Wonders:


----------



## vanWinchester

There, 1999. And a day that changed my life forever. Hehe


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester

Not even sure if anybody remembers this song here..


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix

The Mad Capsule Markets - Bit Crusherrr - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Dirty on purpose - car no driver


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless




----------



## INFJ90

I'm listening to the time warp (from the Rocky Horror show). It just happened to be on a playlist I was listening to....:blushed:


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Harley




----------



## Soma




----------



## shygirl

Right now I am listening to "Boten Anna" by Basshunter. Some Swedish Techno for ya':


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## shygirl

"A Sunday" by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Tkae




----------



## shygirl

"For Me This Is Heaven" by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Trance Euphoria...


----------



## SpankyMcFly

Would loved to have been here...


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## SpankyMcFly

I wish Alice Deejay would get back together...






Judith Pronk *swoon*


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Briggs

FMLYHM/seether


----------



## Spooky




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Tkae




----------



## Soma




----------



## On the road to Damascus

Happy Day of the Dead...one day late...


----------



## Spooky

Mornings always depress me. I want to go back to bed.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Do you feel the sound of Ballanation?


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Soma




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## de l'eau salée

DevilDoll said:


> YouTube - regina spektor - braille


Pretty song! :3


----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm working on this again:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

I'm maybe halfway done.


----------



## SpankyMcFly

Pining for love again in an upbeat way :happy:.






You can shoot me now :tongue:.


----------



## Soma




----------



## Grey

.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Harley




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## DevilDoll




----------



## HollyGolightly

I'm addicted to Shane Dawson...


----------



## Scruffy

Detroit's Finest.


----------



## Robatix

Raditude album by Weezer - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## meli

6 am - kyau & albert 

..good stuff. =]


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## vanWinchester

*cough*


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

A Very Potter Musical <3


----------



## Kuja




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

I love Lea Michele's singing voice.


----------



## my melody




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Looove Glee, Loooove Kristin Chenowith. Such a big voice for such a small girl. Looooove Lea Michele.


----------



## Harley




----------



## my melody




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix




----------



## my melody




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Decon




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Soma

http://www.youtube.com/user/HoIIowCrown#p/f/119/p5UMohX62kw


----------



## Robatix




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Robatix




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Jrquinlisk

FOR _*SCIENCE*!!!_


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Soma




----------



## Hiccups24-7

JJ72 - formulae. Also my all time favourite video clip. aawwwwwww beautiful.


----------



## shygirl

"Out of Town" by Zero 7 off of their album Simple Things


----------



## Robatix




----------



## my melody




----------



## Soma




----------



## Robatix




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## parallel




----------



## Evolution

I got a feeling - Black Eyed Peas. (It always helps my mood when driving to work lol)


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## my melody




----------



## Kuja

The beginning is not a part of the song ^_^


----------



## my melody




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Epic song.


----------



## Stoic




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Such an inspiring song.


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Singularity




----------



## DevilDoll

I Love Rock'N'Roll - Joan Jett
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## LadyJava




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## my melody




----------



## glitterincateyez

By Your Side ~ Sade


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Soma




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Galaris

<3 Love it:crying:


----------



## my melody




----------



## my melody




----------



## my melody




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

"Now Ive got a feeling if I sang this loud enough, you
Would sing it back to me"


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Turmoil


----------



## Briggs

Lenny Kravitz/American Woman


----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Harley




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Singularity




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## my melody

YouTube - P!nk - Who Knew


----------



## my melody

YouTube - pink family portrait


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Grizzly Bear - While You Wait for the Others [Official Music Video in HD]


----------



## vanWinchester

A War for Peace - ElecV


----------



## Singularity

YouTube - The Clash - Police & Thieves


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - of Montreal - Id Engager


----------



## vanWinchester

YouTube - Linkin Park- QWERTY


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Linkin Park-One Step Closer Lyrics


----------



## vanWinchester

Eeeh! McG stop posting the stuff I THINK about. 

YouTube - Nana - LONELY


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Supernatural DEAN,how do you get so SAD


----------



## SpankyMcFly

There was a time that this song would have sent me to my brooding cave.

YouTube - Alice Deejay - Back In My Life

I now instead notice the superficial things, like how hot Judith's long hair looks and stuff :wink:


----------



## Singularity

YouTube - Slayer - Necrophobic (Subtitulos Español)


----------



## Spooky

YouTube - Powerman 5000 Super Villain new song 2009


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

YouTube - Jack's Mannequin-The Resolution (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)


----------



## Singularity

YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon


----------



## knght990

YouTube - Always - Bon Jovi
YouTube - Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes


----------



## Kuja

YouTube - Canon Rock (JerryC) - The Original


----------



## vanWinchester

YouTube - Bloom 06 - Cielo Spento


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Eiffel 65 - Life Like Thunder


----------



## vanWinchester

There, thru with it for now. :tongue: 

YouTube - Bloom 06 - When The Party's Over 

YouTube - Bloom 06 - Nel Buio Tra Di Noi


----------



## Stoic

YouTube - Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## Singularity

YouTube - Reel big fish - everything sucks


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Puddle Of Mudd - We Don't Have To Look Back Now Music Video


----------



## BehindSmile

Go John Mayer! Who does say we can't get stoned alone in our own home, huh??

YouTube - Who Says - John Mayer


----------



## de l'eau salée

YouTube - Vampire Weekend - M79


----------



## Singularity

YouTube - John Frusciante - Of Before


----------



## Hot Pocket

Calling All Cars/Senses Fail <3


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

YouTube - A Fine Frenzy: Almost Lover Live DVD


----------



## HollyGolightly

YouTube - Korn - Did My Time


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

This song is amazing.
YouTube - A Short History of the World - Fightstar (NEVER CHANGE SINGLE OUT NOW!)


----------



## parallel

YouTube - Big Bud - Alzir


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Red-Pieces with lyrics (good song)


----------



## HollyGolightly

YouTube - Him - Killing loneliness(Version 1)


----------



## Tantive

YouTube - Auto-Tune Cute Kids and Kanye
Worth a watch  , and 'Charlie bit me' deserves a song of it's own xD


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - Dream Evil-The Chosen Ones-Lyrics


----------



## nofronts

YouTube - Counting Crows - Big Yellow Taxi: Non Film Version


----------



## Kuja

HollyGolightly said:


> Skillet - Monster


Really like Skillet don't we? 

Listening to: 

YouTube - IN FLAMES - The Quiet Place


----------



## mcgooglian

YouTube - A Day To Remember - If It Means A Lot To You


----------



## vanWinchester

Hell yeah, back to the roots! >.< \m/

YouTube - Foreigner Long Long Way From Home


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Just because it was stuck in my head. (Busted > Jonas Brothers)
YouTube - Busted-Year 3000


----------



## HollyGolightly

I miss Busted :sad: I was crazy about them :blushed:


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

HollyGolightly said:


> I miss Busted :sad: I was crazy about them :blushed:


 I'm more crazy over Charlie Simpsons band now, Fightstar. They are amazing. :laughing:

YouTube - Fightstar The English Way video *Kerrang! exclusive*


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Take Them On, On Your Own


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

YouTube - So Close by Jon McLaughlin (Enchanted OST - High Quality)


----------



## knght990

YouTube - "Jessie's Girl" LIVE


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Dashboard Confessional - Alter the Ending (Deluxe Edition) [Free Full Album Download Link]

Wait now,
Tell me that this isn't over
Hang on,
Just long enough

If this is heaven
Or if it's just a warning
Say you will
Stay with me
Even if it's just 'til morning
If this is over
Then why is it so hard just
Say you will
Stay here with me
One more night

If you're running, from your secrets
I will make you take them with you
I am ready, I can take it
You don't have to carry them alone
There's a way out, if you want it
To an end, or a new beginning
You just have to find it on your own


----------



## parallel

YouTube - The Future Sound of London ? Papua New Guinea


----------



## vanWinchester

YouTube - Monrose - strictly physical


----------



## char1es

YouTube - Mono - The Flames Beyond the Cold Mountain (Part 1)

YouTube - Mono - The Flames Beyond the Cold Mountain (Part 2)


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - I Know About You - Dashboard Confessional

I actually just made this video.


----------



## Soma

YouTube - BRIDES - Carcinoma


----------



## HollyGolightly

YouTube - Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Raise It Up)


----------



## Riccin

Get me away from here, im dying, by belle and Sebastian


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

YouTube - The Future Freaks Me Out


----------



## So Long So Long

I also made this video as I've become obsessed with the newest released Dashboard Confessional album.


----------



## Harley




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Janis Joplin - pearl


----------



## knght990

I'm startin to like this guy


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Kate Bush - the sensual world


----------



## Robatix

In Your Honor album by Foo Fighters - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Harley




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Harley




----------



## char1es




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Paradise Lost - host (no paradise lost you are not depeche mode but I still love you).


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## parallel




----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Fightstar's version > Jordin Sparks' version


----------



## char1es




----------



## Sirkel

I´m listening to Ituana, "You can´t always get what you want".


----------



## Persephone

Carrie Underwood "Don't Forget to Remember Me"


----------



## Soma




----------



## Decon




----------



## vanWinchester




----------



## Decon

vanWinchester said:


> YouTube - Inner Universe (full song)


Let me know if you want this song. I have it in MP3 file.


----------



## Nomenclature

This song gives me chills. In a good way.

Jason DeRulo can eff off.


----------



## vanWinchester

Decon said:


> Let me know if you want this song. I have it in MP3 file.


Uhm. Thanks. o.o


----------



## Soma




----------



## 480

Practically nothing like the original...


----------



## SilverScorpio17

Anberlin - Reclusion


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Tkae




----------



## Decon




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## roxtehproxy

The first 22 seconds are ridiculously brutal, for deathcore that is.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Pains Of Being Pure At Heart - s/t


----------



## Decon




----------



## Robatix




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Kuja

^ good songs

listening to:


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## HollyGolightly

I know that I shouldn't but I can't help it.


----------



## teacupslove




----------



## Jrquinlisk

I wish I could find a decent set of tabs for this song.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

teacupslove said:


> Endless Love- Glee
> 
> I don't know how to post videos


Just cut and paste the youtube url location straight in 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mercury Rev - In a Funny Way*




yay cute animals <3


----------



## Harley




----------



## Decon

Deepstereo - Connections 3 Part 2


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Moon Pix

For the past few days I havent been able to stop listening to this.


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## thehigher




----------



## char1es




----------



## Ben




----------



## Soma




----------



## Singularity

RIP


----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Harley




----------



## Aerorobyn

*This song is a classic. Gotta love it. *


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## knght990




----------



## Robatix

Geodude said:


> I love Animal Collective! That track is great..


The video ain't bad, neither. :laughing:


----------



## Aerorobyn

*Sigh*


----------



## Robatix

Eastern Youth - Sabaku No Kanata E - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

(No YouTube link that I could find quickly.)


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Narrator




----------



## Aerorobyn

One of the best songs _ever_...


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Pilgrim

METAAAAL


----------



## Aerorobyn

<3


----------



## Decon




----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Aerorobyn

<3


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Bastable




----------



## Sily




----------



## Moon Pix

I listen to this obsessively every summer. Why the fuck am I listening to it now? 'Cause its brilliant bitch.


----------



## Tkae




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Decon

Depeche Mode - Martyr (Paul Van Dyk Remix)


----------



## char1es




----------



## Geodude

'Pray for Rain' by Massive Attack. Off their new EP (Splitting the Atom). Bodes really well for their new album.


----------



## Soma




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## char1es




----------



## Jorge




----------



## Tkae




----------



## Harley




----------



## Bastable




----------



## Robatix

Jay Reatard - Trapped Here - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Decon




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I can't understand the lyrics for shit, but I definitely love the sound.
:crazy.:


----------



## Danse Macabre

Barrow "Making It Through"

Awesome band. Too bad they only ever released four songs... =(


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless




----------



## Robatix




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Singularity




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## DevilDoll

The Chain - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Singularity




----------



## skycloud86

Probably my favourite Christmas song.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## Robatix




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## chemicalbrother

Die Fantastischen Vier - Nur in deinem Kopf


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Muse <3


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## chemicalbrother

Jennifer Rostock - Ich will hier raus


----------



## Sily




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Robatix

Sleigh Bells - Infinity Guitars - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## Geodude

Sub Focus - Time Warp. Clownstep FTW!


----------



## char1es




----------



## char1es




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Robatix




----------



## char1es




----------



## Robatix




----------



## YellowBrickRoad




----------



## char1es




----------



## Robatix

Saint Dymphna album by Gang Gang Dance - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## char1es




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## char1es




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## char1es




----------



## char1es




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Decon

One of my favorite Bassnectar tracks of all time.


----------



## Korvyna

Apologize - OneRepublic


----------



## SpankyMcFly

Forlorn.


----------



## char1es




----------



## cardinalfire

Van She - It could be the same. I like three thirds of their album on Spotify V, i'd recommend it.


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Cave of brooding.


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## char1es




----------



## char1es

10 characters.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Stoic




----------



## char1es




----------



## char1es

GY!BE - World Police & Friendly Fire

Great song.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## SeekJess

paralyzed by the used.


----------



## char1es




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Blonde Redhead - 23*


----------



## Drake

Currently I have living dead girl by Rob Zombie blasting directly into my brain. Good way to start the day


----------



## DevilDoll

The Little Drummer Boy - Sufjan Stevens
I have finally found my Christmas Spirit.​


----------



## Decon




----------



## oxymoronic




----------



## char1es

Not a song..but Brainwave Generator.

+feeling more creative and understanding.


----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Soma




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Narrator




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Danse Macabre

"Faker" by Miike Snow


----------



## Darity




----------



## Ben




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Soma




----------



## Alice in Wonderland

http://www.youtube.com/v/vPQDkVb6SnA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 
This song has been in my head all day.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## fafyrd

Not my usual stuff but I was feeling sentimental.


----------



## Bohemian418

Heartless - Kris Allen (remixed....and much better than the original) :happy:


----------



## Entelechy




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Scylla




----------



## roxtehproxy




----------



## Ben




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## cielemeraude0

Yoriyos-the Pied piper roud:


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Ben




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## parallel




----------



## prism




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## char1es




----------



## Danse Macabre

prism said:


> YouTube - Sink by Brand New (FULL SONG, ALBUM VERSION)


What do you think of the new album? What's your favourite track? I love Brand New......

Silvia by Miike Snow


----------



## εmptε




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## MICHELLE

Such a Sweet songg!!


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## prism

DanseMacabre said:


> What do you think of the new album? What's your favourite track? I love Brand New......


Gah, don't tempt me to talk about Daisy! I'll end up writing a whole essay on this album. ;;

Well, when I first popped it into my CD player and heard "Vices," I was bowled over. That opera lulls you into a false sense of security and then BAM Jesse is screaming in your ears. It was so different from anything I'd heard from Brand New that I wasn't really sure how to feel about it at first, but now I love it. It's the perfect opening to the album. And then "Bed" is amazing, too, especially this part... "ambushed on the road... everything that I own starts to pile up like bones / like the walls of a prison." The repetition of "laid her on the bed" and then the line that sounds like both "lied her on the furnace" and "lie to all your friends" is one of my favorite parts of the album. The style and lyrics of "At the Bottom" are great, too (THE WHOLE ALBUM IS GREAT OKAY, I'll just stop trying to describe my feelings about each track now) -- "I'd serve you drugs on a silver plate if I thought it would help you get away / I hope that you would do this for me." I've always felt that there's a theme of strained friendship throughout BN's last three albums (or at least that's how I interpret it [and if I don't shut up now I'm seriously going to start writing an essay on the topic]), and I felt that even more strongly in Daisy. 

Oh, and the song "Daisy" was initially my favorite track. It has that same catchy quality of "Archers," which was my favorite track from The Devil and God. But after a few dozen listens, my favorite tracks are "Sink" and "You Stole". I like "Bought a Bride," too, and "In a Jar," and "Noro." Again, THE WHOLE ALBUM IS GREAT, so it's hard to narrow down any favorites.

Overall, I feel that the repeated themes of fire, forest, sleep, and drowning really pull the album together. It feels like a whole work, whereas The Devil and God always felt incomplete to me (although I still think that that feeling of "something lacking" was part of the theme of that album. Like, in "Ship of Fools," I kept getting this feeling that there should have been something more to the track, but that sense of emptiness really worked for it).

Okay, I'm done now.

So, right back at you -- what do you think of the album? What's your favorite track? Could you tell which lyrics were written by Jesse and which ones were written by Vin? I couldn't. I'm glad that Vin wrote more on this album -- "Handcuffs" was so intense and memorable lyrically, and I wanted to hear more of that. I think he's a lot of the reason that Daisy is so damn good.

...okay, I'm seriously done now.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## In a Quandary

Hear Our Prayer - Tsubasa Chronicle - Yuki Kajiura.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Love the bass groove in this one. Can't think of any other song that gets me moving in quite the same way.



In a Quandary said:


> Hear Our Prayer - Tsubasa Chronicle - Yuki Kajiura.


You have excellent taste!


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Soma




----------



## shygirl

"Chicago" by Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## susurration




----------



## shygirl

"Fuck You" by Lily Allen


----------



## parallel




----------



## shygirl

"Chicago" by Sufjan Stevens


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Hocking




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Hocking

I just got a Dixie Chicks CD a couple of days ago, they're pretty great.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*screams* ^^^^ *Asobi Seksu* are one of my fav bands!!!!! 

me currently - *Project Skyward - strange synchronicities*.


----------



## Robatix

Shannonline said:


> *screams* ^^^^ *Asobi Seksu* are one of my fav bands!!!!!


How's your luck at finding other Asobi Seksu fans? I don't know any. XD


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Robatix




----------



## fafyrd




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Stoic

Another song I like a lot more than I should...


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Ben




----------



## Spooky

I was at a family-friendly restaurant the other night and they had a live dj in the bar who was taking requests. I asked him if he had this song. To my surprise, he did. And he played it - expletive and all. It was very loud. A few people left the restaurant.


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Robatix




----------



## seraphiel

Pwning Da Noobs | Flash Videos


----------



## Kuja

Just lovely


----------



## char1es




----------



## char1es




----------



## Aerorobyn

I'm going to have a Beatles obsession for a while now, thanks to _somebody_. :crazy:


----------



## Korvyna

Out of character for me... But I kinda like it...


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Sweetish

I will GET YOU Seraphiel!!! XD


----------



## seraphiel

LULZ this means war! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## HandiAce

More flat out funky Les Claypool jams... with Buckethead too!


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Third Engine

German FTW


----------



## roxtehproxy

So I tried this 'screamo' out...


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Stoic

The song just puts me in such a pleasant mood


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

[video=dailymotion;x10an6]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10an6_chambers-bros-time-has-come-today_music[/video]


----------



## Robatix




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

this:


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Singularity

Cherry cherry boom boom


----------



## roxtehproxy

Arsis - Dust and Guilt


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Hocking




----------



## So Long So Long

*[?]*


----------



## Rustang




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Danse Macabre

xD


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## parallel




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Vanitas

M People - What A Fool Believes



> What a fool believes, he sees.
> No wise man has the power, to reason away.
> 
> What it seems to be is always better than nothing,
> And nothing at all...


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I don't know if this counts but I like to listen to the hum of my dvd drive spin as it records data onto a disk... To me it is as beautiful as any music I've ever heard.


----------



## HandiAce

Art of Motion - Andy Mckee


----------



## giraffe11

Wilco - A Shot in the Arm


----------



## Singularity




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Ben




----------



## Moon Pix

YouTube - Mclusky Collagen Rock


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - Strike Anywhere - S.S.T.


----------



## Ben

YouTube - Darker Than Black - OP 1 (HD)


----------



## whyerr

YouTube - Penguin Prison - A Funny Thing


----------



## Kuja

semi long intro but once it gets going...Woaw! (if you like trance)
Eargasm at 3:57!

YouTube - Ram - Ramserdam (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix) [Future Favorite] (ASOT 417)


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Smash Mouth - Walkin' On The Sun


----------



## Geodude

Classic drum and bass tune - scares me to think it came out 11 years ago, I remember being blown away when it was brand new.

YouTube - Ram Trilogy - Evolution RAMM26


----------



## Danse Macabre

Time To Pretend by MGMT


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Z-Ro - I Hate You Bitch(music video)


----------



## Vanitas

YouTube - "Again" - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Boyz II Men - 4 Seasons Of Loneliness


----------



## Sweetish

YouTube - Morphine "All wrong" "Whisper"


----------



## Moon Pix

YouTube - Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love?


----------



## Stoic

YouTube - Said the Whale - "Camilo (The Magician)"


----------



## Vanitas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9athUdhH40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68mQWxAf3NU


----------



## Soma

YouTube - 9mm Parabellum Bullet - ?????? [PV]


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - RUFUS WAINWRIGHT / Cigarettes And Chocolate Milk


----------



## Aerorobyn

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbrSO81KhBY


----------



## Soma

YouTube - intercepter 9mm Parabellum Bullet


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red


----------



## So Long So Long

What About Love? - Cover - Rhythm & Blue


----------



## Zygomorphic

YouTube - Solar Stone - Seven Cities (Solar Stone's Atlantis Mix)


----------



## screamofconscious

YouTube - Elbow - Grounds For Divorce


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - At The Drive In - One Armed Scissor


----------



## Soma

YouTube - Caucasus 9mm Parabellum Bullet


----------



## whyerr

YouTube - Ink Soundtrack 19 - John's Walk (Jamin Winans)

this soundtrack is highlight of the movie, incredible


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Sweet Thing | Chaka Khan


----------



## Vanitas

YouTube - Pink - I don't believe you (Official Music Video)


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## In a Quandary

Song From a Secret Garden


----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Kuja

Just recently found this song, the beat and the bass is just sick!


----------



## cardinalfire

I found a blog at captainsdead.com with these Whiskeytown demos, loving them. I always knew Ryan Adams had some unreleased gem he seems like the kind of artist that would:


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## screamofconscious




----------



## screamofconscious




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## de l'eau salée

The rain and wind.


----------



## Aqualung

Blood & Roses - Smithereens. Couldn't find a decent video of the original version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## In a Quandary

Scarlet Tempest - Super Arrangement - JDK band (music composer for Ys).

One of my favourite songs, because it reminds me of My Immortal Beloved.





]


----------



## Ben




----------



## Rustang




----------



## HandiAce

Justin King - Crown


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## polaroid sea

currently holding my own personal cheesy classic rock nerd-a-thon.

at the moment: neil young - keep on rockin' in the free world


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## snail




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Moon Pix

"I heard that you and your band have sold your guitars and bought turntables
I heard that you and your band have sold your turntables and bought guitars."

Funniest line in any song ever.:crazy:


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## explosivar

The Pot by Tool


----------



## livingalife

Cure for Pain ~ Morphine


----------



## halah




----------



## whyerr

weirdly nostalgic...


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## livingalife

*we're all busy learnin' on a learnin' curve*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I don't know why but I love this song


----------



## Kuja




----------



## faceindisguise

Incubus - Echo


----------



## Memphisto




----------



## Neonite




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Scruffy

Yeah.


----------



## android654




----------



## Socrates

The Mess - *His Hero Is Gone*


----------



## Rustang

*Roke!*


----------



## Decon




----------



## Rustang




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## whyerr

this^ takes me to non-existent places roud:


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Trance - 009 Sound System Dreamscape


----------



## cremedelacreme

If you've never heard Muse, I highly suggest obtaining their discography immediately.
Along with Jamie Cullum, they've inspired me a great deal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlAPkNpS-O8


----------



## whyerr

Space Dementia is THE ONE for me 

YouTube - Muse - Space Dementia


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Cher - Save Up All Your Tears


----------



## cremedelacreme

whyerr said:


> Space Dementia is THE ONE for me
> 
> YouTube - Muse - Space Dementia


Also one of my favorites. 
Their entire discography is mind-blowing. I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Bitter End (Remix) video


----------



## Memphisto

cremedelacreme said:


> Also one of my favorites.
> Their entire discography is mind-blowing. I can't pick a favorite.


Agree....one of my favorite bands in the entire world. I so love Muse.


----------



## Kuja

YouTube - Get Backer OST 1 - Awakening and Rage


----------



## Ben

YouTube - Stand in the Rain (Music Video - HQ Extended Version)


----------



## Bemethealway

I was just listening to Jammin' by Bob Marley...cause I need to suck less at the bass part for my ensemble


----------



## Bemethealway

Ben said:


> YouTube - Stand in the Rain (Music Video - HQ Extended Version)


Like 50% of that video content is from an Avril Lavigne music video..just wondering if you or anyone else noticed that lol


----------



## Ben

Bemethealway said:


> Like 50% of that video content is from an Avril Lavigne music video..just wondering if you or anyone else noticed that lol


I noticed. It's a fan-made video since there's no original, but I liked it a lot. I'm actually still listening to it.


----------



## Bemethealway

Ben said:


> I noticed. It's a fan-made video since there's no original, but I liked it a lot. I'm actually still listening to it.


Ah, that makes more sense lol. I'm listening to Adam Lambert now...:> No shame.


----------



## JavaGypsy

*Sold - Dan Mangan*

can't get this song out of my head... 

(another crazy canuck like me, btw...)

Enjoy!

YouTube - Dan Mangan - "Sold" - Live at VFMF 2009 (HQ)


----------



## Ben

YouTube - If Today Was Your Last Day - Nickelback - Lyrics


----------



## Sily

YouTube - Gomez : See The World


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Beach House - Master of None


----------



## palegreensun

bell by The Screaming Females


----------



## palegreensun

YouTube - Screaming Females - "Bell" Don Giovanni Records


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Where Is the Love - Lyrics


Great lyrics, awesome song <3


----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## Chilln




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Ben




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Danse Macabre

Creep by Radioead


----------



## Soma




----------



## Robatix

Neat video!


----------



## whyerr

Yesterday I fell asleep listening to this roud::bored::frustrating:


----------



## Robatix




----------



## cardinalfire

I love how this guy has started to sound like Otis Redding


----------



## Angerona

Red - Pieces .. on repeat


----------



## Kuja




----------



## android654




----------



## Fanille

I came across the Spanish version of "She Wolf", so here it is:


----------



## Aerorobyn

I think just about every girl (or woman) can relate to this song. I love it! <3


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Ben

I've been listening to this all day.


----------



## Siggy

"Cant stop lovin that man of mine" From the musical Showboat


----------



## HandiAce

Nocturne by Andy Mckee.


----------



## HandiAce




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## HandiAce

Aerorobyn said:


> YouTube - S Club 7 - Never Had A Dream Come True (Official Music Video) - Jo O'Meara


GAH! The nightmares are coming back!

More Col. Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains opening jams I'm listening to now.


----------



## Decon




----------



## Robatix




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Kuja




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Ben




----------



## cremedelacreme

Awesome Canadian band. Check them out.
All their music is available for free on their site.
www.theandroidmeme.com
=)


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Soma




----------



## Danse Macabre

^^ Nice!


----------



## whyerr

oh, this's chill..


----------



## murderegina




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Geodude

Excellent breakbeat funk!


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## sheepsclothing

Ghost of a Dog - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Danse Macabre

Fucking awesome ^_^ Who knew the accordion could be so evil? :crazy:


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Dreamer




----------



## Soma




----------



## Sweetish

Hehe, sheepsclothing, I feel Edie Brickell is so much fun in an obscure, beloved, cult favorite way <3 I like that particular song, a lot. "Love Like We Do" is also fun.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Kuja

Love this song


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## cardinalfire




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Snow (Hey Oh). I wished for it to begin on the radio and it did. Awesome coincidence, right? It's seldom played on any radio channel.​


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Narrator

Shy by sonata antarctica has been going round my head too though.



Aerorobyn said:


> YouTube - PANIC! AT THE DISCO: Lying Is The Most Fun...


Possibly my favorite of theirs, your link is banned though, atleast by my youtube.


----------



## Sily

Video | Opening Ceremony: Hallelujah | NBC Olympics


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Geodude

cardinalfire said:


> YouTube - St. Vincent performing "The_Strangers" on KCRW


hell yeah, St Vincent is great!





 
I love this track...I love how it starts out so sparse, and the ominous synthy noises start dropping in and becoming more insistent. It builds an atmosphere wonderfully.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## fiasco




----------



## Nomenclature

I never really paid much attention to the lyrics, but they totally ring true as of now...

God, people are so stupid in high school.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## Korvyna

Sixx AM... Life is Beautiful.
http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=PYlS_kmxES0&feature=related


----------



## Wien1938

Soon by My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## Robatix

Hmm.


----------



## Aerorobyn

I love, love, LOVE Brad Paisley! His music speaks to my heart <3 <3


----------



## sheepsclothing




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Spicy Obsession




----------



## Decon




----------



## addymark

Hello.
Currently listening to: "Do You Realize" by the Flaming Lips. 
What about you guys?


----------



## Robatix




----------



## mari




----------



## Decon




----------



## elobliss

Awesome Syd Barrett is awesome. ^^


----------



## mari




----------



## android654




----------



## WNF

one of the best songs of 2009.


----------



## TexanViking

"You Belong With Me" - Taylor Swift


----------



## Robatix




----------



## TexanViking

"What You Mean to Me" - Sterling Knight


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## mari

lovelovelove


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## TexanViking

"Invisible" - Taylor Swift


----------



## android654

The Servant - Cells


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## TexanViking

"Invisible" - Clay Aiken


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## TexanViking

"What You Mean to Me" - Sterling Knight


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Saboteur




----------



## TexanViking

"Invisible" - Taylor Swift


----------



## Korvyna

LOVE that song Robyn!!!!

And I am really hung up on this song... So amazing.


----------



## TexanViking

"You Belong With Me" - Taylor Swift


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## MissMaja

van morrison- brown eyed girl


----------



## TexanViking

"What You Mean to Me" - Sterling Knight


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## fantasista




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## TexanViking

"Kiss the Girl" - Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## FiNe SiTe

:tongue:


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Now this


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Vanitas

Will Young - If Love Equals Nothing


----------



## Robatix




----------



## murderegina




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## TexanViking

"Open Up Your Eyes"


----------



## Singularity




----------



## TexanViking

"Running Away" - Jesse McCartney


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## ohjeeeeez

Peach Plum Pear by Joanna Newsom. I am in love with her.


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Ben




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## IamOpening




----------



## fantasista

There are a few people I would LOVE to just walk up to and sing this to...:wink:


----------



## Kuja




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Third Engine

My friend made me listen to the song without seeing the video,and then with, and I was pretty blown away that some black guys made this.


----------



## fantasista

Sloan- The Rest of My Life






I used to LOVE Sloan but for some reason I haven't listened to them for a few years... they still rule, though. :laughing:


----------



## TexanViking

"You Can" - David Archuleta


----------



## moon




----------



## android654

Regina Spektor - The Consequence Of Sound


----------



## fantasista

So apparently I'm on a bit of a Sloan binge tonight... :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Decon

I love this duo, too bad they broke up. They made awesome music together.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Soma




----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Siggy

Danny Boy song by Celtic woman


----------



## Stoic




----------



## Preeb

Kent - Tönterna :crazy:


----------



## HandiAce

Michael, Michael, Michael - Don Ross


----------



## Decon




----------



## hazzle92

Stargazers - Nightwish

(How do you embed a youtube video into the forum?)


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## skycloud86

hazzle92 said:


> Stargazers - Nightwish
> 
> (How do you embed a youtube video into the forum?)



Just post the youtube link and the video automatically embeds itself.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Katie by Missy Higgins


----------



## saynomore

I'll always be...


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Aßbiscuits

*The one that Coldplay completely ripped off and went to court for*!


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Decon

This is the song thaat turned me on to Deadmau5.


----------



## sprinkles

YouTube - Reegz - That's True


----------



## Ben

Thriller- Michael Jackson


----------



## Kuja

YouTube - Red- Pieces


----------



## Preeb

Kuja said:


> YouTube - Red- Pieces


Listening to this now, thanks to kuja :laughing:


----------



## Chilln

YouTube - Slyder_-_Score


----------



## Vanitas

YouTube - Defying Gravity - Chris Colfer Solo Version (HQ)


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Tim McGraw: Just To See You Smile


----------



## Calvaire

Teitur-shade of a shadow.


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Gorillaz - (HQ) - 02 - Welcome to the World of the Plastic Beach (feat. Snoop Dogg) (HQ)


----------



## Danse Macabre

Everybody Wants to Rule the World by Tears For Dears

Lol, I bet if all the "hardcore" kids that hang out with me knew I dig this kinda music they wouldn't hang around with me anymore... not that I care, I think it's awesome! xD

...It's just amusing that with kids these days, so often, music taste defines who's cool and who's not. It's so lame.


----------



## Decon

YouTube - 4 Strings - Take Me Away (Deadmau5 remix)


----------



## Lala

YouTube - Emilíana Torrini - Sunny Road - HQ Music Video **(see description url for HQ)**

The song is so pretty, the video is really cute too. roud:


----------



## Ben

YouTube - Lady Gaga & Beyonce Telephone Music Video


----------



## Decon

YouTube - No One Knows (Unkle Remix) - Queens Of Stone Age


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Rammstein - Frühling in Paris with Lyrics


----------



## Aßbiscuits

YouTube - Llama Song (with official MP3)


----------



## HandiAce

Figure It Out by The Early November.


----------



## marie

speak for me by cat power


----------



## Miraji

i am in the office right now, my colleague is depressed so right now i am listening to Evanescence- my immortal 
before it was Avrill when you are gone 
:sad:


----------



## Miraji

assbiscuits said:


> YouTube - Llama Song (with official MP3)


nice one


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - Audioslave Until We Fall


----------



## Decon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxUDnYJW9Cs


----------



## Decon

This song perfectly describes my mood lately.

YouTube - Fischerspooner - Natural Disaster


----------



## Kuja

YouTube - Sonata Arctica - Paid In Full


----------



## fantasista




----------



## Vanitas

Kris Allen - _Heartless_, album version.


----------



## verdie

Vagabond, by Wolfmother.

500 days of summer soundtrack =)


----------



## Decon




----------



## FiNe SiTe

System of a down - Aerials


----------



## Geodude




----------



## Sily




----------



## whyerr




----------



## saynomore




----------



## apathy ends the world

Alkaline Trio - While You're Waiting


----------



## Coccinellidae

At the moment: "Breakeven" by the Script.


----------



## Decon

I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## Korvyna

It's on the radio.... I haven't downloaded it yet... I'm being lazy with my downloads lately..


----------



## sapphireminx

All the right moves by One Republic


----------



## MissMaja




----------



## saynomore

phil rockin' a skullet.


----------



## timeless




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Refu




----------



## Preeb

MOAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Rustang

Thanks Stillwater


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## polaroid sea

saynomore said:


> if you're after getting the honey
> then you don't go killing all the bees
> YouTube - Joe Strummer "Johnny Appleseed"


there ain't no berries on the trees

that one's classic. and the intro theme to one of my favourite ill-fated HBO shows.

me:


----------



## Allegorist

Kuja said:


> YouTube - Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (Jakwob Remix)


I love that song.


----------



## Lady K

And now for something a little different.


----------



## Kuja

mmmmm


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## HandiAce

Mother - Antoine Dufour


----------



## Decon

All 15 mins of it too.


----------



## damiencoold

Victoria - John Mayer


----------



## Decon




----------



## iDane




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Decon




----------



## iDane

[video=youtube;U6kuspZSH2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuYT-d_fxpE"][/url][url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6kuspZSH2I"[/video]


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## Robatix




----------



## HandiAce

Glimmer of Hope by Antoine Dufour


----------



## Phil Ander

breakfast music:


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## saynomore

she's alright with me


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Seanisaacbillings

The Number 12 Looks Like You - Like A Cat


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Lady K




----------



## firedell




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Moon Pix

My favourite Pumpkins song.:happy:


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Ben




----------



## Allegorist




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## bionic

Deadmau5 FT. Kaskade - I Remember


----------



## Ben




----------



## Decon




----------



## Vanitas

M People - Angel Street


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

Alex Metric - What Now


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Ben




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Lady K




----------



## iDane

[video=youtube;9yZ1uI5yPbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed_IPf2YECc]YouTube - Dream-Priscilla Ahn[/url][url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yZ1uI5yPbY"[/video]


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Decon




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## firedell




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## iDane




----------



## Lady K




----------



## iDane

Nice Lady K... and speaking of lol


----------



## Lady K

WT is one of my favorite bands. Her voice is amazing. I have concerts on video of them. I love her costumes and sheer presence. Fantastic performer.


----------



## android654




----------



## Robatix




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Demian




----------



## Decon




----------



## skycloud86

*Early morning, April 4 
Shot rings out in the Memphis sky 
Free at last, they took your life 
They could not take your pride *

_Martin Luther King
January 15, 1929 – April 4, 1968_


----------



## Kuja

^ WT is amazing, especially their album The Silent Force. 

Listening to


----------



## Who




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Decon




----------



## Robatix

Too tired to post anything tonight. Hrrrrrgh.


----------



## saynomore

*the best sexual innuendo song since the who's "squeeze box"*


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Lady K

I freaking love this song. So much.


----------



## Decon

Ean Golden

Fuck that Weak shit, I want to get Physical.

Yes that is the actual song title.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

"Everyone's at it" - Lily Allen


----------



## Decon




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## saynomore




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## polaroid sea

broken bells - the high road

(sweetness, this)


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## android654




----------



## iDane




----------



## android654

Thanks to the above for Sia


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## sensibly insensitive

I heard about your trip
I heard about your souveniers
I heard about the cool breeze, in the cool nights, and the cool guys
That you spent them with
I guess I should have heard of them from you
I guess I should have heard of them from you

Well don't you see, don't you see that the charade is over?
And all the "Best Deceptions" and the "Clever Cover Story" awards
Go to you
So kiss me hard 'cause this will be the last time that I'll let you
You will be back some day
And this awkward kiss that tells of other people's lips
Will be of service
To giving you away

I heard about your regrets
I heard that you were feeling sorry
I heard from someone that you wish you could set things right between us
Well, I guess I should have heard of that from you
I guess I should have heard of that from you

Well don't you see, don't you see that the charade is over?
And all the "Best Deceptions" and the "Clever Cover Story" awards
Go to you
So kiss me hard 'cause this will be the last time that I let you
You will be back someday
And this awkward kiss that screams of other people's lips
Will be of service to giving you away
To giving you away

I'm waiting for blood to flow to my fingers
I'll be all right when my hands get warm
Ignoring the phone, I'd rather say nothing
I'd rather you'd never heard my voice

You're calling too late, too late to be gracious
And you do not warrant long good-byes
You're calling too late
You're calling too late
You're calling too late 






Wanna tell you about the girl I love 
My she looks so fine 
She's the only one that I been dreamin' of 
Maybe someday she will be all mine 
I wanna tell her that I love her so 
I thrill with her every touch 
I need to tell her she's the only one I really love 

I got a woman, wanna ball all day 
I got a woman, she won't be true, no 
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time 
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true 

Sunday morning when we go down to church 
See the menfolk standin' in line 
I said they come to pray to the Lord 
With my little girl, looks so fine 
In the evening when the sun is sinkin' low 
Everybody's with the one they love 
I walk the town, Keep a-searchin' all around 
Lookin' for my street corner girl 

I got a woman, wanna ball all day 
I got a woman, she won't be true, no no 
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time 
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true 

In the bars, with the men who play guitars 
Singin', drinkin' and rememberin' the times 
My little lover does a midnight shift 
She balls around all the time 
I guess there's just one thing a-left for me to do 
Gonna pack my bags and move on my way 
Cause I got a worried mind 
Sharin' what I thought was mine 
Gonna leave her where the guitars play 

I got a woman, she won't be true, no no 
I got a woman, wanna ball all day 
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time 
I got a little woman and she won't be true 

(Hey hey what can I do) 

I said she won't be true 

(Hey Hey, What can I say?) 

Hey hey, what can I do 
I got a woman, she won't be true 
Lord, hear what I say 
I got a woman, wanna ball all day 





This is our last goodbye
I hate to feel the love between us die.
But it's over
Just hear this and then I'll go:
You gave me more to live for,
More than you'll ever know.

Well, this is our last embrace,
Must I dream and always see your face?
Why can't we overcome this wall?
Baby, maybe it's just because I didn't know you at all.

Kiss me, please kiss me,
But kiss me out of desire, babe, and not consolation.
Oh, you know it makes me so angry 'cause I know that in time
I'll only make you cry, this is our last goodbye.

Did you say, "No, this can't happen to me"?
And did you rush to the phone to call?
Was there a voice unkind in the back of your mind saying, 
"Maybe, you didn't know him at all,
you didn't know him at all,
oh, you didn't know"?

Well, the bells out in the church tower chime,
Burning clues into this heart of mine.
Thinking so hard on her soft eyes, and the memories
Offer signs that it's over, it's over.


----------



## Absence

Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Decon




----------



## android654




----------



## iDane




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Robatix




----------



## firedell




----------



## Thidwick

"Finer Feelings" - Spoon


----------



## saynomore

The only immediate benefit of knowing the feeling is it has some damn good songs.


----------



## alphabetpony

Sonic Youth - Becuz.


----------



## Ben




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## agokcen




----------



## Allegorist

ROXANNNNNNE.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## android654




----------



## saynomore

Music video was released a day before (I think) or on Sept. 11 and thus never got airtime thereafter. Great video and song, just unfortunate timing.


----------



## Boy C




----------



## conformità

jay sean- down


----------



## agokcen

I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine anytime, night or day. Only trouble is, - gee whiz! - I'm dreamin' my liiiiife awaaaaaaaay...


----------



## claude

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## spg565

Secrets - OneRepublic :happy:


----------



## Decon




----------



## Narrator

I'm such a sucker for these :laughing:


----------



## Decon




----------



## GreenCoyote




----------



## android654




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## firedell




----------



## Decon

Crappy quality


----------



## The Chronic Liar




----------



## Boy C




----------



## Sily




----------



## iDane




----------



## spg565




----------



## Decon




----------



## Boy C




----------



## Boy C




----------



## saynomore




----------



## android654




----------



## Narrator

*_* progressive rock <3


----------



## android654




----------



## Boy C

Ah man, takes me right back to when i was a child this. Makes me a bit sad really, but in a good way, i think. :frustrating::happy:


----------



## by every star




----------



## Boy C




----------



## iDane




----------



## by every star

_"And I'm drinking, smoking, laughing, loving, fucking up and having fun, and taking time to realize the beauty of the company I'm keeping."_


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Allegorist

*<3*


----------



## by every star




----------



## iDane

Please Don't Go- Barcelona. Not the right video for it, but it is quite beautiful


----------



## Tophat182




----------



## Lady K




----------



## by every star




----------



## iDane




----------



## android654




----------



## la musa candido

Shannonline said:


> Can we officially ban any video that features a guy that glows in the dark........... with phil collins behind him?
> Awesome thanks lol ^_^


lmao i watched the first 10 sec. of it but it creeped me out too much lol


----------



## Hiccups24-7

This one's for you boy C ....it's oh so special ^_^


----------



## Boy C

*feels and listens to Special*


----------



## Boy C




----------



## Boy C

I can't help but feel bad for that guy^


----------



## iDane




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Boy C said:


> YouTube - Rabbit in your headlight by UNKLE


Love that video - sooo fucked up.

It reminds me of this:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

What I'm actually listening to right now:


----------



## la musa candido

thank you iDane for showing me the perfect song to describe my depression. if i am needed, i will be curled up in a ball in the corner of my dark room. i don't recommend looking for me...


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Act of Sensation

When I was making this profile, I was listening to Act of Sensation by Intact. It was on it's 4th consecutive play lol, so I just went with that.

It's a New Beat song, which is a form of electronic music from Belgium/Germany in the late 80's...it has such an organic, airy quality to it, I love it.


----------



## HannibalLecter

I am listening to a fan set on '1'.


----------



## iDane




----------



## android654




----------



## Third Engine

I know I can't be the only one on here that likes a little country every now and then.


----------



## android654

Alistair said:


> I know I can't be the only one on here that likes a little country every now and then.


Someone didn't read my post on "be Honest."


----------



## Lady K

I love, love, love this cover.


----------



## Rose Lama




----------



## iDane

Alistair said:


> I know I can't be the only one on here that likes a little country every now and then.


I have no shame in admitting my love for corny, mainstream country music LOL

The genre as a whole brings back so many nostalgia memories of summers spent down south in Georgia as a kid... good times indeed.


----------



## Boy C




----------



## Decon

The John Digweed Podcast: April 2010

I love this podcast, but then again, I love Digweed's music period.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Lady K

I started listening to that, and I was like... wtf is Robby listening to...? And then Godzilla showed up and it all made sense.


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Boy C




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Boy C

Woo, hoovers!


----------



## Enkidu

*Röyksopp - Remind me *


----------



## android654




----------



## Lady K




----------



## Boy C




----------



## iDane




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## iDane




----------



## Boy C

Love that^


----------



## Soma




----------



## Boy C




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## iDane




----------



## android654

Crystal Castles - Vanished


----------



## HandiAce

Joyland -Andy Mckee


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## AirMarionette

...which just ended and now it's:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

It's dance around the room O' CLock yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!!!!! ^____^


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

Radiohead - Reckoner


----------



## obz900

The Format-Let's Make This Moment A Crime


----------



## silverlined




----------



## Decon




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## whyerr

:happy:


----------



## android654

Ladytron - Ghosts


----------



## iDane




----------



## AirMarionette




----------



## DayLightSun

Heavy- How do you like me now?


----------



## whyerr

good ol stufff


----------



## HannibalLecter

Not sure what it was called, but it is part of the memorial video for my recently deceased uncle.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I love this song. It's in Spanish. Love the music.


----------



## AirMarionette

this group's chill


----------



## iDane




----------



## NightSkyGirl

Currently obsessed with this song. Oh and I loved the movie too.


----------



## crazypenguin26

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I <3 this.


----------



## obz900




----------



## Rose Lama




----------



## Entelechy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTLX83f3lhI


----------



## by every star

YouTube - The Academy Is... - Sputter


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Bruce's Philosophers Song


----------



## Lestroe

Without You by David Bowie


----------



## Third Engine

YouTube - All That Remains - Six (lyrics)


----------



## GreenCoyote

YouTube - BT - The Ghost In You


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

YouTube - Gears of war - soldier side


----------



## Danse Macabre

Elephant Elephant by Evelyn Evelyn


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Dir En Grey ? Hageshisa to, Kono Mune no Naka de Karamitsuita Shakunetsu no Yami [MUSIC ONLY]


----------



## Danse Macabre

Fidelity by Regina Spektor


----------



## NightSkyGirl

I love the way they shot the video for this song. 

YouTube - Benjamin Bates - Forever Running (official video)


----------



## android654

Yeah Yeah Yeahs! - Zero

YouTube - Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Two Headed Boy Pt 2 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Soma

YouTube - 9mm Parabellum Bullet - Termination, marvelous, Talking Machine(LIVE)


----------



## Danse Macabre

Flaming Arrow by Jupiter One


----------



## Soma

YouTube - HIGEKI WA MABUTA WO OROSHITA YASASHIKI UTSU - bonus Disc


----------



## Vaka

YouTube - Imogen Heap - Goodnight And Go music video

I really love this song and Imogen Heap...but this is also one of my favorite music videos!


----------



## Yours

YouTube - A.F.I. Head Like a Hole


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

YouTube - Eureka Seven All Openings


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Broken Social Scene - Lover's Spit


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Dirty on Purpose - "Light Pollution"


----------



## Danse Macabre

Teardrop by Massive Attack


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - The X-Files Theme Song (Techno Trance Remix)


----------



## Danse Macabre

Platform Moon by Jupiter One
*Dances round room*


----------



## junshibuya

Tainaka Sachi ~Voice -Tadoritsuku Basho-~
sorry no utube link (already copyrighted ==a)


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - Rise Against- Re-Education(Through Labor) Lyrics


----------



## junshibuya

sakamoto maaya everywhere album (-1 song)


----------



## 68Borderlander

I Tamper With The Evidence at Odin's Murder Site, Dethklok (Metalocalypse, Cartoon Network)


----------



## Danse Macabre

Backmask by Mindless Self INdulgence


----------



## saynomore

the end by the doors


----------



## Linus

YouTube - Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You Official Music Video


----------



## luda123

Now we are free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLseVbOHjkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CppQF_nwn8


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Serj Tankian - Saving Us


----------



## spg565

YouTube - The Last Shadow Puppets - 'Standing Next to Me'


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Robatix




----------



## crazypenguin26

Tim Mcgraw - Taylor Swift <3


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## BehindSmile

Don't Judge.... I am a 24 year old girl in love with Glee's version of pretty much every song.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Aerorobyn

BehindSmile said:


> YouTube - Glee - Jessie's Girl (Music Video)
> 
> 
> Don't Judge.... I am a 24 year old girl in love with Glee's version of pretty much every song.


Eeek! I LOVED that version of it. <3 <3 Now I must do this....








I can't find the actual video, but this is good enough.


----------



## roxtehproxy

I listen to stuff like this everytime I get up.


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Decon

I'm not much of a Jeezy fan, but Kanye comes in and saves the song for me.


----------



## Third Engine

Ok, I might have lied a bit when I said I didn't like techno. :tongue:


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

... ok, so I might be feeling slight melancholic today


----------



## AirMarionette

also trying to play it


----------



## by every star




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## saynomore

*Peter Gabriel*


----------



## sushi

im in love with this song


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Korvyna

Thanks to a friend of mine... can't stop listening and laughing at this band....


----------



## Vaka

This is the very first Pixies song I heard 
Then I was like..."Holy hot sauce!...This is band is win"!


----------



## Narrator

I can't stop playing this.


----------



## Coccinellidae

It's not a clue or something, I just love this artist and this song too!


----------



## Soma




----------



## boredToDeath

Hearts Burst Into Fire - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## junshibuya

sakamoto maaya - everywhere








:laughing:


----------



## Soma




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## crazypenguin26




----------



## Calvaire

Broken Hearts are blue- Get'n over my sassy self.

Original emo.


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Belka

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

Also, I love this song. It's called Kukushka, by a Russian band called Kino:

Kino - Kukushka


----------



## Soma




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## obz900




----------



## spg565




----------



## Hiccups24-7

spg565 said:


> YouTube - The Killers - When You Were Young


when we were young, I like that song but I can't help be reminded of that muse song .... .... ...starlight? I think that's the name. I'm sure it's the same chord progression lols!

I haven't listened to hardly anything during the past few days ..that's really not like me.


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Hiccups24-7

ok I found something, while I was making a coffee singing to myself I started singing "crazy, I'm [email protected]#kin crazy".. and found it on youtube....





*Daydream* which is more or less how I started my day and the secret track *I'm Going Crazy* which is how I seem to be closing my day. lols aawww.


----------



## murderegina




----------



## Vaka

I have LOVED this song since I was fucking 10!...Kinda makes you wanna learn how to play zeh sitar, eh?


----------



## Moon Pix

In the by now well established tradition of simplistic, blatantly commercial hip hop we have this great track from Professor Green. All you really need is one sample that everybody knows, a good flow and a chorus thats on the right side of hooky and you've got a hit record it would seem. Drummond and Cauty would be proud.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Scruffy

This song is hypnotizing.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Vaka

Moonlight Sonata is just not as beautiful on guitar as it is on piano, but I am listening to this and also learning how to play it:






Well...the tune alone is absolutely beautiful, but that's amplified on the piano...
EDIT: Ok I just love Moonlight Sonata...it could be played on an accordion and I'd still be completely entranced by it @[email protected]
Takes me to my happy place...


----------



## Robatix




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Lestroe

Robatix said:


> YouTube - BUCK-TICK - Alice in Wonder Underground


Robatix BUCK-TICK- Alice in Wonder Underground) It's been a long time since I've heard this song. I've never seen the music video before.

Here's what I'm listening to.


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - The Long Goodbye


----------



## crazypenguin26

I love Brooks & Dunn. I'm not ready for them to split up :/ but at least I get to see them first.


----------



## android654

Yann Tiersen (sans Claire Pichet) - Rue Des Cascade
YouTube - Yann Tiersen - Rue des Cascades


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

My ultimate lazy, hot summer day song :happy:

YouTube - Iron and Wine Tribute - Lovesong of the Buzzard


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - Nightmare Of You- My Name Is Trouble


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Murder on the Dance Floor - Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Justin Moore Justin Moore I Could Kick Your Ass


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - nite jewel - want you back


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Slowdive - Souvlaki Space Station


----------



## spg565

Hiccups24-7 said:


> when we were young, I like that song but I can't help be reminded of that muse song .... .... ...starlight? I think that's the name. I'm sure it's the same chord progression lols!
> 
> I haven't listened to hardly anything during the past few days ..that's really not like me.



hahah yea it does sound like it :tongue:. the good thing is that Starlight and When You Were Young are such awesome songs.

anyway here's another two songs that i can't stop listening to at the moment:

YouTube - Dire Straits Down to the Waterline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlD6jCGVU4A


----------



## Soma

YouTube - goodbye


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - "So What'cha Want"


----------



## Calvaire

Limbeck-Gamblin' Man


----------



## Narrator

YouTube - Anime Munters [ORIGINAL] by go devil dante


----------



## Moon Pix

YouTube - Professor Green - Upper Clapton Dance ft. Chynaman + Cores


----------



## HannibalLecter

YouTube - Kill Bill soundtrack Twisted Nerve


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Let It Be - The Beatles - Lyrics


----------



## crazypenguin26

Muse - Neutron Star Collision. Amazing  though as much as I like twilight I wish they weren't connected. 

Neutron Star Collision (Love Is Forever) | Muse | Music Video | MTV


----------



## PorlockVisitor

A little funk. This song is so delicious, I could eat it up.

YouTube - Bootsy Collins - I'd Rather Be With You


----------



## Danse Macabre

Young, Loud and Scotty by Lifetime


----------



## iDane

YouTube - I Love The Rain The Most


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Five For Fighting - Superman (It's Not Easy)


----------



## Danse Macabre

This piece juist makes me melt 
 Concierto de Aranjuez by Joaquín Rodrigo


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - The diary of Jane(Acoustic Version)


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Bring It On Home- Little Big Town


----------



## PorlockVisitor

iDane said:


> YouTube - I Love The Rain The Most


I was just about to post this song!! NO lie.
I love love LOVE Joe Purdy.


----------



## polaroid sea

YouTube - The National - "Afraid Of Everyone" 5/13 Letterman (TheAudioPerv.com)

+ a cameo by sufjan stevens


----------



## Danse Macabre

Siberian Breaks by MGMT


----------



## Aßbiscuits

YouTube - Konata Izumi Cha-la Head Cha-la

*To match my avatar.*


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Alter Bridge - Blackbird


----------



## Soma

YouTube - Kimi ni Todoke Opening Theme ?????? by Tomofumi Tanizawa [Japanese and English Lyrics]


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Take Me Home


----------



## Aerorobyn

YouTube - Travis Tritt - Love of A Woman (live)


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Phoenix - 1901 (HQ)


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Dir en Grey (??? ?? ???)- Clever Sleazoid [PV] [HD] [SUB]

Gonna need the strong stuff tonight. :crying:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - me singing like a virgin by madonna


.......................................................

The Pillows - Carnival
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiQGD6huXJQ


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - Dance Gavin Dance-Carl Barker


----------



## PorlockVisitor

YouTube - Nick Drake- Pink Moon


----------



## ArielG

Irfan - Simurgh


----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Leelee22

CANT GET ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Third Engine

Gives me the chills every time.


----------



## Vaka

My favorite CAKE song, by far!!
I heard it for the first time when I was 10...I always thought it was saying 'symphony at sea'...so it never made sense lmao


----------



## ArielG

Hannah Fury - Beware the Touch


----------



## sprinkles

Video unrelated (but maybe interesting) :tongue:

Song is Three Hours by Fuego96


----------



## Vaka

Donnie Darko sound track FTW!!


----------



## Vaka

Ok...now I'm listening to the pure genius that is the acoustic version of Hotel California!
I'm in love with the solo!!...


----------



## rose

OK GO's Never Going to OK is my current favorite.

Don't know how to post their video.

Lately, It's so quiet is another good one by them that I like these days.

This is a really great thread for seeing favorite songs of people and thanks to those who did put up the videos. I've enjoyed seeing some of them. :mellow:


----------



## Granada

breathe me ; sia

and after that, all the youtube video's posted here... thanks guys, love all that different music :laughing:


----------



## rose

snail said:


> Oh, you INTJs! Always so practical! :tongue:


so true. i've found....thx goodness some people have extra common sense.


----------



## rose

Aerorobyn said:


> YouTube - Bring It On Home- Little Big Town


note: great song which I had not heard before now. thx.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Vaka

Non-stop! I wuvs it! Apparently it's based off of some Avante Garde movie that didn't really make sense...therefore this song doesn't make sense...I don't make sense...this is MY song, son!!!


----------



## Calvaire

Neutral milk hotel-The king of carrot flowers Pt. 1


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## PorlockVisitor

Powerful song, I just watched the video for the first time.
Incredible.


----------



## screamofconscious




----------



## kaycee

*What it is and where it stops nobody knows, you gave me a life I never chose, I wanna leave but the world won't let me go*


----------



## polaroid sea

pure magic. <3


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## crazypenguin26




----------



## Punch Clock Hero




----------



## Unknownstateofmind

i´m listening to The Day of Justice by All Shall Perish


----------



## kaycee

You know, they put a man on the moon simply to prove we all need a place to go where we're not known.


----------



## crazypenguin26




----------



## iDane




----------



## bokanovskified

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9uHeQCcQ5E


----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## junshibuya

FJY - angel Gate


----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Midnight Runner

This song calms me down so much, and I have no idea why. :mellow:


----------



## CoH

Motorhead - Bad Religion.


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Free Hugs Campaign - Official Page (music by Sick Puppies.net )


----------



## Seventree

YouTube - Lena - Satellite (ESC 2010 GERMANY)

The Eurovision 2010 winner.


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - A Day To Remember- Another Song About the Weekend


----------



## Linesky

Roses are red, violets are blue


----------



## thefistofreality

It was just in my head...

YouTube - ??? My Heart Will Go On-Celine Dion ???


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Blonde Redhead - 23


----------



## Soma

YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - Try, Try, Try


----------



## android654

Alicia Keys - Empire State Of Mind Part II

YouTube - Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind part 2 (CDQ)


----------



## Soma

YouTube - QomolangmaTomato[FIVE SENSES-FIVE MINUTES???????????????]


----------



## JTG1984

YouTube - Muse - Map of The Problematique


----------



## Empurple

YouTube - "Mercy Will Prevail" - Nashville Floods 2010


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Not just this song, this entire album for the past week.
Check them out if you haven't heard of them, amazing.

YouTube - Freelance Whales-We Could Be Friends.wmv


----------



## murderegina

YouTube - Oh Comely - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## GreenCoyote

YouTube - 1200 Mics - High Paradise


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Die Krupps - Hi Tech / Low Life


----------



## Moon Pix

YouTube - Johnny Cash - Rock Island Line


----------



## sprinkles

YouTube - [HOPE] 10. Rain Of Lamentation


----------



## thefistofreality

so many memories. >.<

YouTube - "Have Faith in Me" by A Day to Remember


----------



## Soma

YouTube - Qomolangma Tomato - ????????PUBLIC NOISE FADE OUT?


----------



## crazypenguin26

YouTube - Paramore: Misery Business [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## kaycee

*I'm ready to take you home and make it real again...I'm ready to give you the feeling that you've been dying for.*

YouTube - Plain white t's - Stop


----------



## NightSkyGirl

YouTube - Musiq - Love


----------



## Punch Clock Hero

YouTube - Yuval Fichman plays Chopin Piano Concerto no.1, 2nd Movement


----------



## RedDeath9

YouTube - Vital Remains - Rush Of Deliverance


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Slayer ~ Angel of Death (Lyrics)

(Thanks, Scruffy. :crazy


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - John Legend - Love Won't Let Me Wait


----------



## daedaln

This can't be love - Diana Krall.


----------



## JTG1984

YouTube - The Church-Reptile


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Jncky

YouTube - Porno For Pyros "Pets"

Summer tune...chill


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - The Decemberists - The Engine Driver


----------



## Xplosive

Life's A Bitch (Rockwilder Remix) - Nas ft AZ 

YouTube - Nas - Life's a bitch (Remix '04)


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Oomph! - Zuviel Liebe kann dich töten (Lyrics w/ English Translation)


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - My Vitriol - 01/17 - The Agony And The Xtc Demo


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - Dir en grey - reiketsu nariseba


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - War - Don't Let No One Get You Down


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Within Temptation - Forgivenhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nmq1h5cQdk


----------



## Narrator

YouTube - Yaoi::1,2,3,4(I Love You)

Actual redundant song comes in at 0.15 roud: Joy hopeless romanticism :blushed:


----------



## spg565

YouTube - Franz Ferdinand - Come On Home

omg pure awesomeness :laughing:


----------



## JTG1984




----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## agokcen

This one goes out to.........nah, I don't want to be all corny and weird...


----------



## daedaln

In a world of my own - Alice in wonderland


----------



## RedDeath9

Planet X - Alien Hip Hop


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## RedDeath9

Wow, a DWO fan. I've heard The Butcher's Ballroom. I loved it at first, but then the operatic vocals started to annoy me.

Dream Theater - Octavarium


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## ArielG

Emilie Autumn - Swallow (Filthy Victorian Mix By Perfidious Words)


----------



## HandiAce

Funk metal FTW!






Infectious Grooves - Boom Boom Boom


----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## ThingsIdidWhenIwasDead

Comptine d'un autre été


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## iDane




----------



## Decon




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Drewbie

I am not a whore - Lmfao


----------



## Absence

Radiohead - The National Anthem


----------



## Socrates

Display To Me... - *Napalm Death*


----------



## Decon




----------



## Socrates

Carried Out to Sea - *Fucked Up*


----------



## Calvaire

Scattered Trees-Reason to stay.

I want everyone to go listen to them.


----------



## iDane

[video=youtube;pQc3mwzrlMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxIwYOMzBb8]YouTube - the bleeding by five finger death punch[/url][url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQc3mwzrlMk"[/video]


----------



## Socrates

Won't Back Down - *Entombed*


----------



## Chilln




----------



## Socrates

Unholy War - *Atheist*


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Decon

Artist: She Wants Revenge


----------



## trondor

A norwegian cover/mix of the old monroes song





 
EDIT: When I first saw this video i didn't understand it. But I think i grasp it now.

The song is about responsibility, to be an adult and to deal with problems in a mature matter.

It is criticism of religious people who says that Jesus took over the responsibility of our sins, so we don't have to think about them anymore. And it is criticism towards people who "forgive" other peoples sins, thinking that is best when what is best is really to make people responsible for their sins so they must change their ways. Generally, stop acting like I'm a big baby.


----------



## Moon Pix

A song that stops time.


----------



## spg565




----------



## Hiccups24-7

wow


----------



## Chilln

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=lhJqER5Kouo&feature=related

Video didn't embed properly for some reason. 

Gliss: Morning Light


----------



## Socrates

Riff Raff - *AC/DC*


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Socrates

Tapping Into the Emotional Void - *Excel*


----------



## Nearsification




----------



## kaycee

wow...i posted ths in the wrong thread and have no idea how to delete it.


----------



## HannibalLecter




----------



## Mirlong

The Used-Meant to Die


----------



## Words and Tricks

Girl on the Wing- The Shins


----------



## kiwigrl

I have this song stuck in my head for some reason....


----------



## Socrates




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Linus

Brenda Lee


----------



## INFJGirlie

Paolo Nutini - Tricks of the Trade. This kid is only 22 but his voice and soul tells me, he has seen a thing or two.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Pavement by: Psychic Hearts
(I had to upload this to YouTube, it wasn't up there already. Haha.)






And Police, the better song of the two.


----------



## Linus

INFJGirlie said:


> Paolo Nutini - Tricks of the Trade. This kid is only 22 but his voice and soul tells me, he has seen a thing or two.


Yea I was surprised how mature his voice is..


----------



## kiwigrl

PoppyPeedOnMySofa said:


> YouTube - So What - Jonh Coltrane and Miles Davis



I like this song. I have a Miles Davis cd in the rack. He's so talented.


----------



## kiwigrl

This was playing in the supermarket, I just love that 80s sound, such a cool song.







This song by a couple of kiwi guys used to be my ringtone a year or so ago. I just like it.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Yay! She's as pale as I am - ie freakishly pale


----------



## kiwigrl

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpQccQy5fnw
> 
> Yay! She's as pale as I am - ie freakishly pale


maybe you should move to Forks then you'd blend right in. :wink:


----------



## PorlockVisitor




----------



## Socrates




----------



## iDane




----------



## crazypenguin26

kiwigrl said:


> I like this song. I have a Miles Davis cd in the rack. He's so talented.


I just bought his Kind Of Blue album the other day. He is so amazing.


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - Natwest-Barclays-Midlands-Lloyds (With Lyrics)


----------



## Molock

YouTube - Chimaira - The Flame (((POUND YOU INTO OBLIVION)))


----------



## Danse Macabre

Dead Is The New Alive


----------



## Steve MD

YouTube - Coldplay - Talk


----------



## Entelechy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryB9N0_Scq0


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - SLOWDIVE WHEN THE SUN HITS


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Jeff Buckley - Calling you


----------



## Steve MD

YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now


----------



## Ben




----------



## iDane




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## RedDeath9

It's...

It's so beautiful...


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## spg565




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## NightSkyGirl

I love this song.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Another of my favorites. <3


----------



## thefistofreality

I love this song and I'm going to be listening to salsa all day.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

One of my all time fav bands that I just made a video for.....just..because...ok I was inspired by someones post here to do so and actually did it :shocked::shocked:


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## LPG




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Xplosive

​ 





Renegade - Jay-Z ft Eminem​


----------



## toxigenegoober

Evanescence - Breathe No More (Live Version)


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Linus

*Katamari Damacy* - *Lonely Rolling Star*


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## murderegina




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Horse Feathers "Curs in the Weeds"


----------



## Vaka

Heck yes!!!

YouTube - The Doors - People are Strange


----------



## NightSkyGirl

YouTube - Keane-Leaving so Soon?


----------



## AirMarionette

YouTube - Rob Dougan - Furious Angels - Matrix Reloaded


----------



## thirtiesgirl

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I heart her so much. I have to stop myself from only posting her videos.
> 
> This song reminds me a lot of my fellow INFPs but I bet everyone can relate to it.


I'm a big Neko Case fan, ever since I saw her open for Nick Cave nearly 10 years ago. I love her voice, and love the song you posted.

Currently listening to: YouTube - The Raveonettes - Black / White


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm a big Neko Case fan, ever since I saw her open for Nick Cave nearly 10 years ago. I love her voice, and love the song you posted.


Neko Case _and_ Nick Cave - sounds fantastic.

and while I'm here:

YouTube - The Thermals - How We Fade with lyrics


----------



## Danse Macabre

Turning Japanese by The Vapors


----------



## Harley

YouTube - Sky - Love Song


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Cinérex - Heavenly


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Veruca Salt - Number One Blind

After all these years I only just noticed the pixies reference in this song! ^___^


----------



## So Long So Long

YouTube - Grayson Matthews - All You Need Is Love (Todo lo que necesitas es amor) - Subtitulado


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

YouTube - Serj Tankian - Honking Antelope


----------



## NightSkyGirl

YouTube - Muse- Starlight


----------



## NightSkyGirl

YouTube - Coldplay - In my place Lyrics


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Crystal Castles - Courtship Dating (Official Video)


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

YouTube - Santana - Oye Como Va


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - Michael Jackson- Man in the Mirror Lyrics


----------



## Elli

Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Marine Time Keepers - like the whirlwind you arrived in


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Lights In The Sky [Lofi_Polizei Mix]


----------



## Aquarelle99

Thriller! - MJ


----------



## Ben

YouTube - Ludo-Lake Pontchartrain


----------



## JohnDorian

YouTube - Red - Death Of Me


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Michael Jackson- Human Nature


----------



## thefistofreality

This is the song that without a doubt, me and my best friends sing when we're trashed.






We cry, then we smoke a little more weed and we're over it


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Matt

Aquarelle99 said:


> Thriller! - MJ


nice choice

let down- radiohead


----------



## HannibalLecter




----------



## Steve MD




----------



## Midnight Runner

And next will be:


----------



## thestrangewarrior




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## kiwigrl

I love this song. It's jazz, its sung brilliantly and its oldie worldie and the video is beautiful too because it reminds me of watching old movies with my mum. I always wanted to dance around like those actors did, they were magical.


Oh and I can't leave out Frank's version of it:


----------



## crazypenguin26




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## jack in the box

seven years (acoustic) - saosin

ohhhh man this brings back memories


----------



## Jncky




----------



## RedDeath9

The original:






Where he got the vocal melodies from, I have no idea.


----------



## Macrosapien

delete....


----------



## Macrosapien

[video=youtube;DJEWjtRd6hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJEWjtRd6hQ&feature=related"]


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

An integral part of my summer sunshine walking playlist.


----------



## Rationality

Animal Collective - My Girls


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Nasmoe

CaesAug said:


> YouTube - MIA - Born Free (OFFICIAL AUDIO)


That song is pretty intense. Especially with the music video.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## agokcen




----------



## Decon




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Raised By Swans - hail of arrows*


----------



## Belle Starr

Archer's Arrow - Crowded House, just came out today, no link that I can find


----------



## thefistofreality




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Decon




----------



## iDane




----------



## thefistofreality

Lol don't judge me


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Calvaire




----------



## Chilln

*Turn the bass up...*


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

*sigh* so nostalgic

This still gives me chills


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## agokcen

BADASS!!


----------



## jack in the box

welcome home - radical face


----------



## Mariisa

Right now I'm listening to

Desert Rose - Sting, over and over again... xD


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## iDane




----------



## jack in the box

dream - priscilla ahn


----------



## Sweetish




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## L'Empereur

Yeah, it's hilarious to me.


----------



## thefistofreality

YouTube - Incubus - Love Hurts


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Ruby Tuesday. Rolling Stones

YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses

Having a Stones night while editing a paper


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Supergrass - Mary

get your karaoke on!
aaaaaahhhh ahhhhhaaaaahhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaahahhhh-ayyyyyaaayyyyaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - DJ Max Technika - 2.07. Sweetune - ??? (Extended Version)


----------



## Liontiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5xjSgcGTvc

So pissed off that this vid isn't embedding...


----------



## gwennylou

YouTube - Danny Gokey - I Will Not Say Goodbye


----------



## AirMarionette

YouTube - Passion Pit - Sleepyhead


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Mozart Fantasia in D Minor KV397


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd, Tuesday's Gone with lyrics


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Sparta- Daivd Letterman

Jim Ward *drool*.


----------



## HandiAce

Hiccups24-7 said:


> YouTube - Sparta- Daivd Letterman
> 
> Jim Ward *drool*.


They sound pretty good.

Speaking of sound, perhaps I'm even more so bias of the acoustic guitar now, but I've been listening to this guitar composition called Memories of the Future by Antoine Dufour. I love the sound in this piece. Not to mention the open tuning.

YouTube - Antoine Dufour - Memories of the Future - www.candyrat.com


----------



## Nomenclature

YouTube - Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - The Tragically Hip - Impossibilium - 1995-03-28


----------



## Nasmoe

This dang song got stuck in my head.

YouTube - Brandy | Have You Ever


----------



## Immemorial

YouTube - A sad piano song


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Arvo Part - "Spiegel im Spiegel'


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

YouTube - Phil Collins - Sussudio (Official Music Video)


----------



## Neonite

YouTube - Machinae Supremacy - Need For Steve


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Gram Parsons - The Dark End of the Street

Oh Gram Parsons, how do you inject so much emotion into your voice?


----------



## AirMarionette




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Pick You Up - Powderfinger


----------



## Atenza Coltheart




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## iDane




----------



## Entelechy




----------



## Vaka

I absolutely love Bach...


----------



## Decon

An aquintance of mine posted the lyrics from a cover. But someone told me who did the original. And I'm so happy that he did.


----------



## Nasmoe

I am in love with song and I can't stop watching this video.


----------



## Jncky




----------



## iDane




----------



## skycloud86

I remember being a young boy back in 1994, and I had gotten up early and was watching television downstairs. At the time I didn't know what was going on, but on the news it was showing some people lowering a flag and lifting up a more colourful one. Now I know that it was in South Africa.


----------



## Sily




----------



## retypepassword




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Scruffy

Catchy, and awesome.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Decon




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Atenza Coltheart




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Humilis Curator




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Azura Nova

Yay for Queen! Love them. 

Don't know if I've posted this before but I really like the lyrics:


----------



## iDane




----------



## kiwigrl

I haven't heard this for years, but I used to love his songs when I was a teenager. This was playing in the supermarket today and I couldn't help singing along with it.






I also listened to this courtesy of Nexus' profile page. I want to listen to it in my car now, it's so relaxing.


----------



## Frannyy




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## RedDeath9

Spinning (NES Spiral Architect cover) | 8bc - Online Chiptune Media Sharing


----------



## Outcode




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## Decon




----------



## Hiccups24-7

epic rating 9.9/10


----------



## Scruffy

It sounds so modern, but it's quite old.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Decon

I love the chorus: "I'm on the pursuit of of happiness and I know, every that shining ain't always gold. I'll be fine, once I get it, I'll be good."


----------



## iDane




----------



## Calvaire

iDane said:


> YouTube - Mary-Joe Purdy


God I love Joe Purdy's music 
good choice : )


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nomenclature

Oh my god, I love rediscovering old songs.


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Hiccups24-7

mmmmm fuzz bass


----------



## Azura Nova

Nasmoe said:


> YouTube - Sia - You've Changed (Full-length video)


That video is awesome


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Third Engine

I really hate and love listening to this song. It always reminds me of one of my best friends who died when I was 12.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

so ... hard ... not ... to ... post ... on ... this ... thread
*clutches chest*

YouTube - The Weakerthans - Left & Leaving


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Daniel Land & The Modern Painters: Glitterball


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Erykah Badu- Back in the day


----------



## skycloud86

YouTube - I am the very model of a singularitarian


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Mordin Solus sings in Mass Effect 2

:tongue:


----------



## poplife

Fork in the chest | candylandjoe | 8tracks

Anyone, anyone at all - let me know what ya think.


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Brian McKnight - Anytime


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Danger Doom - Benzie Box

I've always loved this collab (MF Doom and Danger Mouse). I would love to see them put out a real record. They'd probably change rap for the better instead of this booth gangsta crap that's popular.


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## Hiccups24-7

a taste of something australian! ^____~
YouTube - Bluebottle Kiss - Hasten The Blows


----------



## jack in the box

raw sugar - metric
YouTube - Metric - Raw Sugar


----------



## Midnight Runner

YouTube - Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Zero 7 - The Pageant Of The Bizarre


----------



## Midnight Runner

YouTube - Tenacious D: Master Exploder


----------



## iDane

YouTube - 10,000 Mileshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kieyW-FKyQ


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Rihanna - Disturbia

Don't judge me. It's the beat and the fact that a hot woman is singing this song.


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Radiohead - In Rainbows - 15 step


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Shake It - Metro Station Lyrics

I was dancing to this in the pub last night with my closest friend. I just love the beat to this song so much (also reminds me of a super fun crowd I used to hang out with back when it came out), so anyway I heard the band starting it and dragged her off of her chair onto the dance floor. Then this young drunk guy was staring at me and dancing in a drunken fashion holding his beer precariously which was weird. I told him not to spill it and next thing you know he drops the glass on the floor and it smashes.


----------



## kaycee

YouTube - Donnie Darko - Mad World


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - James - Someone's Got It In For Me (live)


----------



## Third Engine

YouTube - Alice In Chains - Your Decision


----------



## walkawaysun09

YouTube - Volbeat - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry

Hank Williams re-done the way it should have been done the FIRST time, HARD AND HEAVY!

Followed by some Dio-Era Sabbath, one of my faves

YouTube - Black Sabbath - Master of Insanity (album version)



God I love iTunes!


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

YouTube - Submersed, Price of Fame


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Sounds Of Blackness - Hold On (Change Is Comin')


----------



## Hiccups24-7

beauty...............
YouTube - Sakamoto Maaya -Triangler (PV)(SUBBED)


----------



## Nostalgic

Black Veil Brides- Knives and Pens


----------



## Decon

YouTube - PAUL OAKENFOLD FEAT. EMILIANA TORRINI - HOLD YOUR HAND

This was thankfully before Paul Oakenfold lost his damn mind.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

sound.....
YouTube - MAGIK MARKERS - LIVE AT UPSET THE RHYTHM


----------



## iDane

YouTube - In-Flight Safety - Model Homes video


----------



## Decon

YouTube - King Britt feat. Astrid Suryanto - Now (Sharam Crazi Remix)


----------



## lowtide

Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien

hehe


----------



## HandiAce

Getting back onto an EDM streak just a little.


----------



## Nostalgic

lowtide said:


> Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien
> 
> hehe


Love that song.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Decon




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I wish they had the album version on youtube because it's fucking epic


----------



## Nomenclature

G7TYUI34KH5TG FUUUUCCKKK YEAH, Liam Keegan! 5,650 views? Let's change that!


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Vaka




----------



## scude




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## Darkestblue

I love these lyrics.:laughing:


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I used to have the biggest teenage crush on J Mascis ...




:tongue:


----------



## Jncky




----------



## Lestroe

This is my favorite song. :happy:
(for now)


----------



## sayalain




----------



## Azura Nova

Wasn't a fan of this song till I heard it live yesterday. Video features kids dancing in sparkly clothing:


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## lopare232




----------



## jack in the box

stay awake by lydia


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## HOLY DIVAH

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## iDane




----------



## Decon

I'm so pumped I get to see him twice this year. The first time is in two weeks.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Hiccups24-7

This is one of those songs where the first time I heard it I knew I was hearing something more than special...




...so ahead of their time. ★★★★★


----------



## jack in the box

turn a square - the shins :3


----------



## iDane




----------



## kiwigrl

I like how Ben Stiller features in it. Ben Stiller is so funny.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I listened to this album tonnes of times when I was in Chicago/traveling around Illinois. So good.


----------



## HandiAce

7-14 - Andy Mckee


----------



## Siggy

too lazy to find the video, but Midge Ure and "Breath" The guy has perfect pitch.


----------



## Nomenclature

thesixtyone - a music adventure

:| I wish I could find it on Youtube.


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - ‪Toro y Moi - Fax Shadow‬‎


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2U8FoSxKNU


----------



## HandiAce

More guitar business.

YouTube - ‪Antoine Dufour - Reality - www.candyrat.com‬‎


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - ‪3rd Coast (?? ???) - Let It Snow‬‎


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - ‪Possibility - Lykke Li‬‎


----------



## Decon

YouTube - ‪Puscifer - The Humbling River‬‎


----------



## Azura Nova

I haven't listened to this one in a while but I used to be addicted to it:

YouTube - ‪Passion Pit - Sleepyhead‬‎


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - ‪Phantom of the Opera - Dark Waltz‬‎

I love the movie and the song. Gah. Whoever made this video is a genius.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## Seeker99

Just checking out this Youtuber... not my kind of music at all, but he's so cute! xD

YouTube - ‪hexachordal's Channel‬‎


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Decon

This song is actually 10:54 long, and more cinematic in feel. This is just a shortened version.


----------



## jack in the box




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## xezene

She is like a dream....


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## iDane




----------



## Psilocin




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## scarygirl

*Hole*

I love Courtney Love. she's one of my favourite rockers, i think she has a lot of emotion in her songs. And I relate to a great part of the things she explains in the songs T.T.
I'm listening now to "Nobody's daughter"


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Decon




----------



## Psilocin

Decon said:


> YouTube - Kid CuDi CuDi Zone


----------



## Slider




----------



## Psilocin




----------



## Slider




----------



## Jncky




----------



## iDane




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## iDane




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## jack in the box

and i only wanted to beee siixxxteeeeennnn
and freeeeeeeee


----------



## Lullaby

Having a slumber party with over9000socks and listening dancing! to our song ^ <33

:crazy:


----------



## Third Engine

Shamantis - J. BIEBZ - U SMILE 800% SLOWER - SoundCloud


----------



## MisaTange

It has a nostalgic sound to it... and I didn't even like Michael Jackson that much back then...


----------



## penguins13




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Azura Nova

jinamuro said:


> YouTube - Passion Pit - Sleepyhead


Hey dude that's my song XD

I'm listening to:





I just love the lyrics. I don't get why the singer is wearing sunglasses indoors in the video though.. it bugs me when people do that for some reason :dry:


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Nostalgic

frannieulo said:


> YouTube - Brand new - jesus christ


I LOVE that song :O


----------



## Drewbie

The Sentient - The Agonist


----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Jncky




----------



## Decon




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## RedDeath9

Those sweeps are the most ridiculous things I've heard.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## mistersir




----------



## MisaTange




----------



## jack in the box

YouTube - Blind Melon - Deserted


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - The Agonist-Swan Lake


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Bach, J.S. - "Air" Orchestral Suite N° 3 in D Major_BWV 1068


This has been one of my favourite classical pieces since I was about 18, but I only recently learnt the name of it.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

Ringo Starr.


----------



## Decon

YouTube - KiD CuDi - T.G.I.F. (ft. Chip The Ripper)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## L'Empereur

<3 <3 <3


----------



## iDane




----------



## Darkestblue

I love these lyrics.


----------



## HandiAce

Call of the Hill by Ian Ethan Case.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Calvaire

Kevin Devine-hand of god


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I made a new video this evening for one of my all time favourite bands ...I'm planning to make a video for every song from their latest album.. this is the second of 13


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Kelebra

Jackson 5
let me show you the way to go.


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Jncky




----------



## OctoberSkye

:sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Darkestblue

I love how much he gets into it. A true artist.


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## negativnein

...and then the local nightly radio program gave me this:


----------



## MissMaja




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## thestrangewarrior




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## iDane




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Zic

Zebrahead <3


----------



## negativnein




----------



## kaycee

*"Don't Stop" by Saving Jane*

This is when the ink stops flowing
This is when my head starts going
This is when I just can’t get it out
This is when the hits keep comin’
Just when I think I’m on to something
This is when the bottom bottoms out

I promise good enough for you
Then I never keep it
I pace the floor at night when all the pretty world is sleeping
And all the world is sleeping

When the lights go down and the girls are screaming,
Don’t Stop Now.
Then I catch my breath and my heart is beating and all I’m thinking is
Don’t Stop Now.

This is when my hands are shaking
This is when the rules are breaking
This is when the music plays too loud
This is when it’s now or never
When it goes from bad to better,
This is when it all makes sense somehow

I promise good enough for you
And pray that I can keep it
And all the world is watching
While I’m open-mouthed and dreaming

I promise good enough for you
And find that I can keep it
And all the world is right with me
And all we are is breathing

When the lights go down and the girls are screaming,
Don’t Stop Now.
Then I catch my breath and my heart is beating and all I’m thinking is
Don’t Stop Now.

This is when the ink starts flowing
This is where my heart is going
This is when my hands belong to You


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I uploaded this song to youtube last night, I recorded it from the Teeeee Veeeeeee years ago ...great concert and this was the highlight for me! ^___________^


----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## tuna

The Gospel Truth - Disney's Hercules


----------



## Lula

Thuh smiiiiths ^.^


----------



## Iraneken




----------



## Foxwell




----------



## Hiccups24-7

wall of sound goodness...*gets hgh and blisssssss out...*...
wake mefor meals.


----------



## MissMaja




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## iDane




----------



## prilapril

metric - blacksheep


----------



## kiwigrl

I can't help but move to the beat or sing to them, when I hear Talking Heads songs.


----------



## tuna

We must be swift as a coursing river
be a man!
With all the force of a great typhoon
be a man!
With all the strength of a raging fire
mysterious as the dark side of the moon!


----------



## Toska




----------



## negativnein

For this you need to turn your volume up. A lot.


----------



## screamofconscious




----------



## jack in the box




----------



## negativnein

> Louis Armstrong


----------



## Outcode

negativnein said:


> YouTube - The Ink Spots - Maybe


Fallout 3 has such an amazing soundtrack.

My current favorite song: *On Peak Hill by Stars*

Here's a short sample if you don't feel like listening to the whole song.


----------



## iDane




----------



## Darkestblue

iDane said:


> YouTube - Cocteau Twins - Alice (Lyrics)


where have i heard this?


----------



## iDane

jinamuro said:


> where have i heard this?


Lovely Bones possibly? If I remember correctly they used it in the trailor for that movie.


----------



## Darkestblue

iDane said:


> Lovely Bones possibly? If I remember correctly they used it in the trailor for that movie.


ahhhh right right.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

...........................................Pretty much sums up how I feel today :-/


----------



## Iraneken




----------



## Decon




----------



## Jncky




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Decon

YouTube - KiD CuDi - Embrace The Martian


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - From Yesterday - 30 Seconds To Mars

I quite like the video to this song too.


----------



## Iraneken

YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Head For The Barricade


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Ray LaMontagne - You Are The Best Thing


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Anberlin - Breaking - With Lyrics

And I can't love a thief anymore <3


----------



## jack in the box

YouTube - The Postal Service - Sleeping In


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5KUuuFzGSc


----------



## Jncky

YouTube - Drain The Blood


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

YouTube - Muse - Uprising


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

YouTube - Shin Megami Tensei Digital Devil Saga 1 OST River of Samsara


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

YouTube - Devils never cry lyrics + music video


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Forever (Explicit Version)


----------



## Valdyr

YouTube - Flying Lotus - Do The Astral Plane


----------



## Iraneken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE-oV8PTH_E&ob=av2e


----------



## Chilln

YouTube - Nujabes - Feather


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Flunk - "Spring to Kingdom Come"


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - K-Os - Valhalla


----------



## Decon

YouTube - Deadmau5- I Forget


----------



## kiwigrl

This Spanish looking guy just sung it on Australian Idol. He had a fantastic voice too.

YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love


----------



## Iraneken

YouTube - Eminem - Say What You Say


----------



## Toska

YouTube - The Go! Team-Bull In The Heather (Sonic Youth Cover)


----------



## Calvaire

YouTube - Ben Harper Excuse me Mr !!!!!!


----------



## reyesaaronringo

love alicia, think jay-z F'ed it up though.
YouTube - Jay-Z and Alicia Keys [HQ] -- Empire State of Mind (In New York)

makes me wanna visit again


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Nightwish - The Islander

I like Anette's singing better as complementary to Marco's.


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - C3 Christian City Church - Take A Hold Of Me


----------



## Valdyr

YouTube - Higher - Edenbridge


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Bone thugs-n-harmony - Tha Crossroads


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - The Byrds - You Ain't Going Nowhere


----------



## Lestroe

YouTube - Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence original (not live)


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I just made a video for one of my old bands! Audio was recorded live 17th August 2005 and the video is from the movie 'Altered States'. I should of posted this in the brag thread *shrugs*.. but anyway I came up with all the chord progressions one day while the singer (my house mate at the time) put words to it but I played bass in the band and on the recording. >____<

YouTube - Chaser - silhouette

we sucked sure but we had fun! ^_______^


----------



## jack in the box

YouTube - Brand New - Play Crack The Sky


----------



## Decon




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Hiccups24-7

such an epic journey............






so uplifting ^___________^


----------



## Labyrinth

metallica don't thread on me...


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Lullaby

Always makes me feel like dancing. <3


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I love this song, it's addictive. But I don't care for the video much.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

0_o


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I fucking love this line:
_Don't believe the hyperbole,
It's like﻿ a murder spree, get sniped verbally_


----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## xezene

It just envelopes you....


----------



## spg565




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## iDane




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Hiccups24-7

"cold september morn I was reborn"....


----------



## Jncky

Can also be heard in the movie Kick-Ass (the scene in the warehouse with Big Daddy)


----------



## L'Empereur

unce unce unce


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Lullaby

The good old times.


----------



## iDane




----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## KrystRay




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

too lazy to post a video of the song, but it's Mailman by Soundgarden.


----------



## iDane




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Lullaby

I ♥ Russian.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## PulpFictionFan




----------



## kaycee




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwwww yeaaa!


----------



## Steve MD




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## brigon




----------



## Darkestblue

Good local band.


----------



## Lullaby

Weird thing is that I like it. :O


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Chilln




----------



## Nasmoe

I liked this when I was 12


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## iDane

Nasmoe said:


> I liked this when I was 12


lol, that brought back a whole flood of memories.


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Demian

Sadly these are not up in youtube , and I'm not up for production theft atm too.
So click these links to hear them.... Listen in this order because the second one is too addicting and great.

Circa Circus

Alice is Dead


----------



## AddyBunny

Paramore- The Only Exception


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Jncky




----------



## HandiAce

iDane said:


> lol, that brought back a whole flood of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Perfume Tree - Home


I want that rocket ship.


Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Nostalgic

I LOVE Lady Gaga.


----------



## Azura Nova

Muse- I belong to you/Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix (my heart opens to your voice). 

Matt is not the best french speaker out there XD but I still find it charming.






Muse is epic.

P.S Ignore the sappy imagery of the video -_____-


----------



## Rayne

Fucking awesome song. Why did I stop listening to these guys?


----------



## penguins13




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Outcode

My new favorite song, I think.


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Rayne




----------



## iDane




----------



## Rayne




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Molock

Song of my childhood. I used to ADORE this song.

YouTube - Everything but the girl - Missing


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - Keane - Everybody's Changing


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

YouTube - Buck Tick - Candy PV


----------



## Turelie

Thoda Thoda Pyar

YouTube - Thoda Thoda Pyar song - Love Aaj Kal


----------



## Darkestblue

such a good band, have to post two songs
YouTube - Advantage Lucy - Planetaria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Le-LD3JnTk


----------



## KiloBravo

Nonpoint-Bullet with a name on it!


----------



## entperson

This is such a great freaking band and I can't stop listening to them.

YouTube - Mumford and Sons - Roll Away Your Stone


----------



## iDane

Sigh... 90s, how I miss thee.

YouTube - En Vogue - Don't Let Go (Love) (Set It Off Movie Soundtrack 1996)


----------



## entperson

iDane said:


> Sigh... 90s, how I miss thee.


Hellooooo nostalgia. Wow.

More my speed 90's stuff right hurr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PJsdOyl0bc


----------



## Darkestblue

Did someone say 90's?
YouTube - Donell Jones Ft. Left Eye - U Know What's Up


----------



## Nasmoe

A 90's train? Oh it's on now.
YouTube - Usher - Nice & Slow


----------



## entperson

Oh yea? Well.

YouTube - Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

ahhh the 90s - the heyday of two of my favourite bands

YouTube - Powderfinger - Passenger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnGbAqr8F6A

(although both groups have disgusting good albums around 2000-2001 as well)


----------



## entperson

And now back to BTE. They're playing King Of New Orleans at the House of Blues New Orleans and they're from New Orleans. Can't beat it I tell ya. They put on a damn great show too.

YouTube - Better Than Ezra - King Of New Orleans


----------



## Lullaby

Keep 'em 90s hits coming! 

YouTube - Natalie Imbruglia - Torn

♥


----------



## entperson

And she only commeeessss when she's on top!

YouTube - Better Than Ezra - Laid (2007-06-23)

Better Than Ezra is my favorite band, can you tell?


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Ghost Town DJ's- My Boo

YouTube - Soul 4 Real- Candy Rain


----------



## Decon

YouTube - THE BUNTING SONG


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I loooved the Spice Girls when I was a kid:blushed:

YouTube - Spice Girls - Wannabe


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - *NSYNC - Pop

I miss good music.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Turelie

Newworldson - City Bus Love Song


----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## OctoberSkye

this one too






on repeat :happy:


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## kaycee




----------



## penguins13




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Turelie

Emilie Simon - Flowers <3


----------



## Toska




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Maiden




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## penguins13




----------



## Robatix




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Darkestblue

it's a bossa nova kind of night tonight


----------



## WonderousSplendour




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## OctoberSkye

:wink:


----------



## iDane




----------



## Molock




----------



## Black Rabbit

Probably my two favorite Sly and the Family Stone songs


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## negativnein




----------



## Namaste




----------



## iDane

Nice to see another Ray fan... lovin' the new CD


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Black Rabbit

To follow up Jin's George Benson post. I really liked how he played it on guitar btw


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## scarygirl

Blur - Beetlebum


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Namaste

yeah I know... but I love this song!


----------



## OctoberSkye

hot


----------



## iDane




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Third Engine

If God made music, this is what he would make:


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Azura Nova

I used to love this band.. I should start listening to them again:


----------



## Namaste




----------



## entperson

Ain't that some shit?


----------



## Linus




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Black Rabbit

So soulful.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Don't hate!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Black Rabbit

It's always fun to hear where hip hop songs come from.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Watch and thank if you don't like Kim Jong ll!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

The first three songs flow really good on this album *JJ - n° 3* 
they're like one big movement so I thought I'd add them all!


----------



## Shine




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## negativnein

Prokofiev's Dance of the Knights






"I want this song to play﻿ every time I walk into a room"


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Pure adrenaline rush, tear shit to pieces music.


----------



## Zic

This is one of the best songs I've ever heard... lyrics are so deep and thoughtful... amazing.


----------



## weka

That White Lies track reminds me of Interpol. 

This isn't Interpol:


----------



## OctoberSkye

violin is so pretty


----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Shine




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## entperson




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## weka




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## spg565




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## TreeBob




----------



## weka




----------



## iDane




----------



## weka




----------



## iDane




----------



## kiwigrl

I love this kind of music. 






*Can anyone recommend any artists or compilation cds that sound like this style?*

I think I might have to get some David Holmes in my cd rack.


----------



## weka

kiwigrl said:


> I love this kind of music.
> 
> YouTube - Ocean's Eleven Main Title Theme
> 
> *Can anyone recommend any artists or compilation cds that sound like this style?*
> 
> I think I might have to get some David Holmes in my cd rack.


watch this track on youtube page and there's whole list of tracks there from the album






yeah groovy baby... you know it 

Beastie Boys: The in Sound from Way out.


----------



## Black Rabbit

kiwigrl said:


> *Can anyone recommend any artists or compilation cds that sound like this style?*
> 
> I think I might have to get some David Holmes in my cd rack.


I would definitely recommend Jimmy Smith and especially this album.


----------



## kiwigrl

weka said:


> watch this track on youtube page and there's whole list of tracks there from the album
> 
> YouTube - Beastie Boys - 1 Groove Holmes
> 
> yeah groovy baby... you know it
> 
> Beastie Boys: The in Sound from Way out.


now that's what I'm talking about :wink:






I like this one.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Black Rabbit

Kiwigrl, I noticed we posted at the same time so I'm not sure if you saw my Jimmy Smith recommendation on the previous page. 

Anywho, has Bill Withers been mentioned yet?


----------



## Vanargand

and


----------



## entperson

On a blues kick for now.


----------



## kiwigrl

Troisi said:


> I would definitely recommend Jimmy Smith and especially this album.
> 
> YouTube - Jimmy Smith - Root Down (Part1)
> 
> YouTube - Jimmy Smith - Root Down (Part2)


Sounds good. I have something similar in my collection but I can't recall which one it is... Either Miles Davis "Doo bop" or US3... 
Check this out:


----------



## kiwigrl

Ronny Jordan... saw him in concert about 12 years ago.


----------



## weka

Oh I see, acid jazz? :wink:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

weka said:


> YouTube - The Sundays - Wild Horses


YES YES!!!!!! OH VERY MUCH YES!!!! Blind is one of my all time fav albums!!! 

---------------------------------------------------
ok enough Sundays love... I have to say this because I don't think anyone else will, the new Dead Heart Bloom album is really _really_ good!
but this is the only video for a new song I could find (ok I only looked for two seconds but sshheesshh)...


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## entperson

Tubas are boring, you say?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Vanargand




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## kiwigrl

One of the songs I love to run to.


----------



## belovedwinecask




----------



## OctoberSkye

still one of the prettiest film scores


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## weka




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Safeashome - happen


----------



## xezene

Dreamy.


----------



## iDane




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Definitely a music night for me. Just gonna sit here and rock out.


----------



## Lullaby

♥


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Shine

YouTube - 4. How To Disappear Completely


----------



## Azura Nova

YouTube - Malajube "Montreal -40°C"

Love this song, I listen to it on the bus when I'm going to school in the morning


----------



## Hiccups24-7

the heaviest song I have in my collection that I could be bothered finding lols!!!!

YouTube - Alchemist...Chinese Whispers

a rather epic album indeed.


----------



## weka

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama (with lyrics)


----------



## weka

YouTube - Vampire Weekend: Oxford Comma [Lyrics Included]


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - The XX - Intro - Dubstep Remix (Go Jane Go)


----------



## Immemorial

YouTube - You're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - The Roots - Dynamite!


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Joe Purdy- The City with lyrics


----------



## weka

YouTube - Cult of personality lyrics


----------



## kiwigrl

weka said:


> YouTube - Cult of personality lyrics


 I used to thrash this when I was about 18. :happy:

How about Supergroove, this was my favourite one.
YouTube - Supergroove - Sitting Inside My Head


----------



## kiwigrl

Another good one:
YouTube - Supergroove - Can't Get Enough


----------



## Sily

YouTube - New Hawaii Five-0 - 2010 opening


----------



## weka

YouTube - Greg Johnson - Liberty


----------



## weka

YouTube - Greg Johnson Hold Tight


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - Emery - The ponytail parades (acoustic)


----------



## stucknthesuburbs

Friday- Joe Jackson


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Nat King Cole - I love you for sentimental reasons


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - HQ | I'm So Ronery by Kim Jong - Team America: World Police


----------



## Oleas

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3

YouTube - A Fine Frenzy - Ashes and Wine


----------



## Hiccups24-7

the song of the count!!!

^________________________________________^


----------



## sonicdrink

Derty - Ronald Jenkees


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I'm currently obsessed with the new Dead Heart Bloom album.... ^______________^
Dead Heart Bloom - don't worry for me


----------



## h4zmat

Kilgore Trout said:


> YouTube - Jeru The Damaja - Can't Stop The Prophet


This songs great, I like the Pete Rock mix too

YouTube - Jeru The Damaja - You Can't Stop The Prophet (Pete Rock Remix)


----------



## haraya

White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## xezene

YouTube - Slowdive - I Saw The Sun - Souvlaki Demos & Outtakes


----------



## HannibalLecter

YouTube - Robot Violinist


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Erykah Badu - Gone Baby, Don't Be Long


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - Roslyn - Bon Iver & St Vincent (Official New Moon Soundtrack) LYRICS


----------



## candidkamino

Fashion -David Bowie

oh bop _fashion_ 

We are the goon squad and were coming to town 
beep beep


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - [PV] Dir en grey - Hageshisa to Kono Mune No Naka de Karamitsuita Shakunetsu No Yami


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - Lacuna Coil - Heaven's A Lie (Version 3) [Official Video] HD + lyrics


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Salt 'N' Pepa - Whatta Man 1994 (feat. En Vogue)

Unofficially dedicated to all the guys in the forum. ^^


----------



## agokcen

YouTube - KOOP-KOOP ISLAND BLUES [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

YouTube - Koop - Come to me (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HQ

KOOP!!!

<3


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - soko-shitty day


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Keane - Allemande (Original Demo)


----------



## millestelle

SHIVER - the Gazette :blushed:

SHIVER - the Gazette


----------



## OctoberSkye

YouTube - Tori Amos - A Sorta Fairytale


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - Florence And The Machine - Girl With One Eye


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - 3 6 Mafia - Put Cha Dick in Her Mouth


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - Hurt Me Soul


----------



## jack in the box

YouTube - Teeth In The Grass - Iron & Wine


----------



## Danse Macabre

STARSTRUKK!?!?!?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Spiderbait - Four On The Floor


----------



## Danse Macabre

Regina Spektor - "No Surprises" by Radiohead Cover


----------



## Vanargand

YouTube - Franz Ferdinand - The Dark Of The Matinée


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Crystal Kay - ?????


----------



## tuna

YouTube - Cobra Starship - Send My Love To The Dance Floor


----------



## Darkestblue

I love this video. A must watch if you like dark stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUvpMhw5ALw


----------



## Nostalgic

jinamuro said:


> I love this video. A must watch if you like dark stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUvpMhw5ALw


Dir en Grey scares me :crying:


----------



## weka




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Moon and Antarctica is such a good album


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## iDane




----------



## Darkestblue

This song has the best chorus ever.


----------



## Jncky




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## iDane




----------



## Vanargand




----------



## WiscoExplorer

VNV Nation-Prelude


----------



## weka

I love the piano ditty in this, what is it called, a reprise?


----------



## Namaste




----------



## weka




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Vanargand




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Advantage Lucy - glider*


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have this song on repeat. Man, that's such a pretty bass line.


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Darkestblue

My favorite guitarist.


----------



## Vanargand

lol


----------



## iDane




----------



## HandiAce

Vanargand said:


> YouTube - Love Her at the Meat Parade - D-Devils
> 
> lol


OMFG! It's a word twist of Meet Her At The Love Parade from Da Hool! I can't believe I saw that!

Listening to:

Rapid Eye Movement - Jimmy Wahlsteen


----------



## Darkestblue

This very much fits my mood right now......


----------



## Vanargand

I'm not particularly feeling this way, but still a great song.


----------



## iDane




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## Black Rabbit

Pete Rocking it


----------



## Liontiger

Feeling a little Arabic today.


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Chilln




----------



## OctoberSkye

*sigh*


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## snail




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## negativnein




----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Radiohead - Let Down


EPIC build up.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## cuppacoffee

--------------------------------


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## weka




----------



## Drewbie

Yay, playlist on shuffle.


----------



## OctoberSkye

My next partner is going to be one lucky SOB. justsayin


----------



## weka




----------



## cuppacoffee




----------



## xezene




----------



## SyndiCat

Strangely enough, I'm listening to Akon... even though I'm not that much into R&B.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## iDane




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## RedDeath9




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## weka




----------



## kiwigrl

My son brought a red helium balloon back from a birthday party this afternoon and got me thinking about this song (which I love in all it's 80s-ness)


----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## kiwigrl

Yes I am still stuck in the 80s... I love that music so much.


----------



## weka




----------



## Hiccups24-7

ok ok ok .....please don't freak out ....someone rik rolled this at me... 
...but it's actually really reeeaaaallllyy good! >_________<
800% slower it sounds very post-rock/ambient....


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## reyesaaronringo




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue

Such a good feel good song.


----------



## Black Rabbit

One word: Damn

YouTube - Dizzy Gillespie 1978


----------



## SyndiCat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeLdVPDlYUs

One got addicted
And the other ran away
Some settled down a familiar place
One let's go of the wheel
While the other one steers
One got the money that the other put away
Some held their ground and the others couldn't stay
A few just followed their dreams while the others stood clear

After all these years

One found religion and the other lost faith
One sold something that he never could replace
Both looked back to see if the coast was clear
One hits the bottle till his problems go away
The other never made it home from school that day
Sometimes I wish I could just disappear

After all these years

It feels like some days that the sun never shines
I can't decipher all these riddles and rhymes
They're going down in flames
They're burning alive
I just can't take this anymore
One looked back at the past and I'm finally here
After all these years​


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Pendulum The Tempest (GREAT QUALITY)

_His_ favourite song. roud:


----------



## SyndiCat

Great song.


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Coheed And Cambria - Welcome Home Lyrics


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Bloodbath - Cry My Name

YouTube - Bloodbath - Eaten


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I'll go out on a limb and post something non-classical for once, although equally as good 

btw intro is long as hell so if you wanna skip to the song go to 1:30ish......I think XD

YouTube - Queens of the Stone Age- Misfit Love


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Another one of the few bands I enjoy.

YouTube - The Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - Pete Rock & CL Smooth - Searching


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Shine On Your Crazy Diamond


----------



## Jojo

YouTube - The Gummy Bear Song Karaoke With Lyrics


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Raised By Swans - secret garden / S.C


----------



## kiwigrl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRWSAxDCZAAThanks to *WEKA* (who recommended this music) I am enjoying my new cd.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRWSAxDCZAA


----------



## weka

thanks to *KIWIGRL* because she's the best 

YouTube - De La Soul - Ego Trippin' (Part Two)


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - Poppin My Collar (Official Video)

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia 8Ball MJG Young Buck - Stay Fly HQ uncensored


----------



## Toska




----------



## jack in the box

ii saw spaarrrks


----------



## SyndiCat

lol @ the video


----------



## HandiAce

A Ripple Effect - Erik Mongrain


----------



## pretty.Odd

Siberian Breaks by MGMT


----------



## Black Rabbit

Gil Scott Heron poetically describes what it's like coming from a broken home


----------



## weka




----------



## Toska




----------



## Chilln




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## iDane




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## weka

Time of my life... always secretly loved it :blushed:


----------



## Toska




----------



## penguins13




----------



## cuppacoffee




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm really selective about Jay Z songs but this is one I really like. Sexy beat.


----------



## weka




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

slight thread spammage but well, I haven't posted here for a while so ...


----------



## Ćerulean

start the day with morning dubstep


----------



## SyndiCat

It's 9000 miles back to you
I still feel like home is in your arms​


----------



## penguins13




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Lol this is a guy


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## weka




----------



## iDane

Happy Birthday John


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## PseudoSenator

*End of.*


----------



## Azura Nova

Such a lovely cover :bored:


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## weka




----------



## Hiccups24-7

on repeat


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Toska




----------



## cuppacoffee




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Darkestblue

i'm in a jpop kind of mood


----------



## confusedone

Beautiful man, beautiful song roud:​


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Sunday Morning Come Down - Johnny Cash and Kris Kristofferson


----------



## iDane




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## HandiAce

Tribes - Preston Reed






Hmm, maybe I should cover this song...


----------



## RyRyMini

I'm loving this song.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## iDane




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Monsteroids




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Black Rabbit

Hope this works...

[video=dailymotion;x1hc8n]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1hc8n_aretha-franklin-day-dreaming_music[/video]


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## weka




----------



## Oleas

Been stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## iDane




----------



## weka

Nuvole Bianche...

I don't know what to hear after listening to that. Silence seems best. Magic.


----------



## Sourglass




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## wonderfert




----------



## murderegina




----------



## viva

Such a guilty pleasure. I've had this on repeat for hours.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## iDane




----------



## weka




----------



## Black Rabbit

****** high got you wide!


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## SyndiCat

Lajon!


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Black Rabbit

If you're into old school hip hop you have to buy Uptown Saturday Night by Camp Lo


----------



## Toska




----------



## weka




----------



## weka




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## iDane




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## reyesaaronringo




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Kate Bush - This woman's work


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

I wanna live with a cinnamon girl
I could be happy the rest of my life
With a cinnamon girl.

YouTube - Type O Negative-Cinnamon Girl


----------



## pinkrasputin

YouTube - Generation X - Kiss Me Deadly


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Raekwon Heaven & Hell


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

YouTube - CAKE - The Distance (Official Music Video)


----------



## pinkrasputin

YouTube - P!nk - Don't Let Me Get Me


----------



## Namaste

YouTube - bon iver - skinny love


----------



## Toska

YouTube - Fiona Apple - Criminal


----------



## weka

Not available on youtube, but here is nice piccy for you with an audio link










One More little Death | Bulletholes


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Eleanor Rigby- The Beatles


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Korn - Coming Undone (Original Version)


----------



## Jncky

YouTube - Pilate: Alright

Feeling really down lately.


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Coccinellidae

*Yeaoooooooooh..your sex is on fire....*

YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire


----------



## scude

YouTube - Volbeat - Fallen [HD]


----------



## Chilln

YouTube - Andy Moor-Halcyon


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Ambulance LTD - "Heavy Lifting" video


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Just A Little More - Silhouette Brown


----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Day N Night - Rusko Vs A1 Bassline


----------



## Turelie




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## tickled pink

Avril Lavigne - Complicated


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## agokcen

I LOVE THIS BAND AND SONG.


----------



## iDane




----------



## Nostalgic

Goo Goo Dolls- Iris


----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

good mooooooooooorning!


----------



## SyndiCat

feel like i've had enough of what you said
and i won't bother the rock that you're under
got freedom from myself for another day
another day
another day
another day
another day​


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I fucking hate that I like this song buuuuuuut I kind of love it :crying:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## iDane




----------



## viva




----------



## kiwigrl

My husband was singing this the other day while we were painting together....


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Ćerulean

Passion Pit's album, Manners, on repeat. So good.

I like this one:


----------



## snail




----------



## Jncky




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Simplify

Shake it, pussycat!​


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## SyndiCat

Her green plastic watering can
For her fake Chinese rubber plant
In the fake plastic earth
That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plans
To get rid of itself

It wears her out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out

She lives with a broken man
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns
He used to do surgery
For girls in the eighties
But gravity always wins

It wears him out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears him out

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run

It wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

If I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted all the time​


----------



## Unknownstateofmind




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## weka




----------



## snail




----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Obsidean




----------



## Van




----------



## Hiccups24-7

wow the new trembling blue stars is really really reeaaaalllyy good! :O


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Jncky




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## ertertwert




----------



## iDane




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## PseudoSenator

* No words for this greatness.*


----------



## kiwigrl

This was playing in Starbucks as I ordered my caramel macchiato today.


----------



## Lullaby




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## SyndiCat

Fuckadelic song. I love this.


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## weka




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## The Exception




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## penguins13




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Stoic

I love the first minute and ten seconds of this song, the rest is okay, but the first exchange is great.


----------



## Erbse




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## iDane




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## penguins13




----------



## Turelie

<3


----------



## Toska




----------



## penguins13




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hiccups24-7

perfect summer album..... ^__________^ 
JJ - you talk, I play


----------



## SyndiCat

Don't know whether I'm happy, sad, angry or hollow. 
Is the glass half-empty or half-full? 
Suffice to say you don't need lyrics in this song.


----------



## kiwigrl

(I really like Joe Pringle's voice).


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Turelie




----------



## Neon Knight

I can watch and listen to this over and over...and often do.

YouTube - Roger Waters Subtitulado - 07 - Dogs - Parte 1
YouTube - Roger Waters Subtitulado - 07 - Dogs Parte 2


----------



## penguins13




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## Protagoras

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell (Live)

_You better make your face up in your favourite disguise...
with your buttoned-up lips and your roller-blind eyes,
with your empty smile and your hungry heart,
feel the bile rising from your guilty past!_

^^Best lyrics ever!^^


----------



## penguins13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pquhYpGHrlw&p=B60A284242DFAE26&feature=BF&index=40


----------



## Neon Knight

YouTube - the smashing pumpkins - i am one - live


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Bartender live July 11, 2001.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - The Corin Tucker Band - Handed Love


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Flyleaf - Fully Alive

YouTube - Flyleaf - I'm So Sick


----------



## Protagoras

YouTube - Santana & Clapton - Jingo


----------



## Toska

God.... almost overwhelming :>

YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins- "Perfect"


----------



## Raichan

YouTube - Michael Jackson-Ghosts(Album Version)


----------



## Harley

YouTube - Bjork - All Neon Like (Chillout Mix)


----------



## SyndiCat

YouTube - Theory Of A Deadman - Santa Monica


----------



## penguins13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVYp2sgA9M0&feature=BF&videos=y8zfvSa-nr4&index=2


----------



## Neon Knight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EZjZUT4Zjw


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - The Runaways - Is It Day Or Night


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Nile - *****!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - SPC ECO // Telling You


----------



## Toska

Hiccups24-7 said:


> YouTube - SPC ECO // Telling You


OMG awesome!! Can't find the torrent anywhere though.... *cries in a corner*

YouTube - Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye (video)


----------



## reyesaaronringo

YouTube - Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.23 Appassionata 1st mov - Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Protagoras

YouTube - Rammstein - Du Hast Live from Volkerball


----------



## spg565




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

i'd kill a thousand babies for a clean mp3 version of this


----------



## entperson




----------



## Spirst

Maurice Ravel - Pavane pour une infante defunte


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Must thrice acquire the reverberation. *


----------



## SyndiCat

Lame AnimeMusicVid, but whatever, it was the only one available.

SOiL - Breaking Me Down
And of course I'll listen to the rest of the album 

Ryan for the win!


----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Xanan

Sadly im in School at the moment, so im not listening to anything =/, once i get home (after the Anime Meeting i have at the local library after school), i'll probably listen to Rhapsody of Fire, Candlemass, Dragon Force, or something along that genre while play Stronghold Crusader.
RANDOM TRIVIA QUESTION, SEND ME A PM IF YOU KNOW THE ANSWER:
-IN THE MOVIE *DONNIE DARKO*, THE FINAL SONG PLAYED IS 'MAD WORLD', WHO IS THE OFFICIAL ARTIST?


----------



## viva

Such a simple, beautiful song.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Protagoras




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## tuna




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## General Lee




----------



## JezebellaX

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kJ05P-71gY

Cheerleader death music.


----------



## loungefly

Feiticeira-Deftones
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft5c4sAJ_gI


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## viva




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I've been obsessed with this album recently!!! sooooo awesome!




thank you octoberskye if you still read at all


----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## penguins13




----------



## Toska




----------



## Jncky




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## she_sells_seashells




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

YouTube - Brad Paisley;Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Tyko - all tomorrows parties


----------



## PseudoSenator

YouTube - Mr Blue Sky


----------



## Darkestblue

listening to some of hiccups's bedtime music collection
YouTube - Lionel Richie - Running With The Night


----------



## Hiccups24-7

:O
Secret guilty pleasures exposed! :O :O ....what is this .. I don't even *shock*


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - butterfree butterfree


----------



## Harley

YouTube - Deftones - Beauty School


----------



## saynomore

YouTube - Vladimir's Blues


----------



## Neon Knight

YouTube - impending doom-hells holocaust EP


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - HACKNEYED - Gut Candy

YouTube - Dragon Pie- Knights Of The Abyss

YouTube - Job For A Cowboy - Knee Deep


----------



## Neon Knight

Re: Hackneyed:
Where were THESE kids when I was in high school :sad: It might have not been so lame. Plus I'd have so gone for that drummer instead of the 2 I did end up with. :crazy:
Obviously they are also into old school death metal with the Suffocation and Vader shirts.

Knights: 0:23 = breakdown? 2:15 as well? Once upon a time this was simply called death metal.

Job: I guess this would be one you could actually describe as deathcore as I find it an equal cross of grindcore and death metal.


----------



## Neon Knight

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls (Live At Reading Festival)
YouTube - NIN - Hand That Feeds (Reading 2007)
OMG WTF did he do to his hair?!? Not very angsty looking lol

You probably...no definitely have never heard of these guys.
YouTube - MALHAVOC 'Release' promo video

YouTube - MALHAVOC 'Second Image' promo video


----------



## Hiccups24-7

may as well continue my stint of guilty pleasures... :-/

square peg round hole...

YouTube - Colour of Fire - Italics Video


----------



## strawberryLola

chlllmix. i have nnooo clue who the guy in the pix is.. randomness.
YouTube - Kaskade - Surrender (the calm)


----------



## SyndiCat

YouTube - Radiohead - Vegetable

I'm not a vegetable
I will not control myself
I spit on the hand that feeds me
I will not control myself​


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Project Skyward - a flash of light

YouTube - Project Skyward - A Flash of Light

project skyward - strange synchronicities.rar


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - Deep Purple-Burn


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGd9CvXFwMM


----------



## Toska

YouTube - Air - Sing Sang Sung


----------



## Robatix

YouTube - MASTODON - "Blood and Thunder"


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Aretha FRANKLIN - "Moon River" (JAZZY version)


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Blackbird Blackbird - Summer Heart


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Pain - Eleanor Rigby


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Memoryhouse - Heirloom


----------



## AirMarionette

YouTube - Clint Mansell - Sacrifice (Moon O.S.T.)


Asdfg I love Clint Mansell.


----------



## xezene

YouTube - Washed Out feat. Caroline Polachek - 'You and I' [HQ]


----------



## sprinkles

YouTube - ?Hatsune Miku?Corpse Attack!!- English/Romaji + MP3


----------



## penguins13

YouTube - Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska

Why did they have to go mainstream, WHYYYY!! :frustrating:


----------



## she_sells_seashells




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## SyndiCat

What mood is that you wear this time?
Why do you get high?
"To change the seat your in."
In time you won't come back again.​


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Australian music....


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## tuna




----------



## saynomore




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## SyndiCat

I've spent all of my time on the road
Sleeping my days away but you should know
That I'm reflecting on who I've let go
The people I've hurt in ways I'll never know

And I never meant to behurtful to you
Please don't hate me
All I can say I did, All I could do
Please don't hate me for this

I've spent all my of nights wide awake
Wishing for some kind of poison to take
So that my conscience would just take a break
I am so tired of the noise that it makes

I'm guilty enough without hearting it twice
Please don't hate me
You won't give it up but it's all in your eyes
Please don't hate me for this

I've spent every second I'v ehad
Counting the minutes and I'm going mad
I am redefining the words I am sad
Nothing I've done ever hurt quite this bad

And I'm sure that I will heal faster than you
Please don't hate me
I don't expect you to know what to do
Please don't hate me​


----------



## tuna




----------



## misstress002

:mellow:


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## pinkrasputin

I listened to this because it makes me think of my long time favorite PerC person:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Lullaby

Loved it ever since I was a kid. ^^ Blue = ♥


----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## ShadowPlay




----------



## zyzzyva




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## 1987

:laughing:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## snail

http://freedownloads.last.fm/download/462060096/11-23-10+2.mp3


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## PseudoSenator

YouTube - MARRS - Pump Up The Volume [Radio Edit]


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Obscure - the fall of finale
YouTube - Obscure - the fall of finale


----------



## Lullaby

YouTube - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 Soundtrack: Nick Cave- O' Children

One of the most beautiful scenes in the entire film. <3


----------



## Hiccups24-7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPDjcVa1vG8


----------



## Drewbie

Fantasia in G


----------



## pretty.Odd

YouTube - Fleet Foxes


----------



## zyzzyva

YouTube - Suicide by T-Pain (Lyrics)


----------



## strawberryLola

YouTube - Fort Minor - Where'd You Go (Official Music Video)


----------



## Toska

YouTube - Fleeting Joys-Morphine Drip


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár


----------



## zyzzyva

YouTube - Army of Lovers - Obsession (Original Version!!!)


----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Timonkey - Never Get Enough


----------



## MonieJ

YouTube - Deftones - You've Seen The Butcher (HD Official)


----------



## SyndiCat

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds

Got your chin held high and you feel just fine
Because you do, what you're told
But inside your heart it is black and it's hollow and it's cold​


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - :WUMPSCUT: - Our fatal Longing


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Creed - One last breath with lyrics


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

YouTube - Doin' Your Mom (Original)


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Serendipity the Pink Dragon (or Dinosaur) opening


----------



## sonicdrink

The Avenue - Von Routen (RTPN Remix)

YouTube - The Avenue RTPN Remix


----------



## Toska

YouTube - Nouvelle Vague - A Forest


----------



## 1987

YouTube - FRUEHLINGSTRAUM. Deine Lakaien


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Level C "No Control"


----------



## PseudoSenator

Listen, you won't regret it.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## PorlockVisitor

Ruby Throat - "In the Arms of Flowers"


----------



## iDane




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Toska




----------



## Awakening

Youtube is blocked here at school.... Buuuuut Hell's Ditch by the Pogues.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Hawaii? That ain't no gawl durn state!


----------



## zyzzyva




----------



## absent air




----------



## Protagoras




----------



## zyzzyva




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## 1987




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## kiwigrl

[video=youtube;PPhwYXbK_rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPhwYXbK_rQ"][/url][url[/video]


----------



## kiwigrl

A great jazzy rendition of an oldie...


----------



## Awakening

كام سؤال (محمد عدوية)


----------



## Aßbiscuits

God I love Brandon Flowers voice. Didn't know he'd be good without The Killers

He's like the new Sting leaving The Police lol.


----------



## MissMaja

*The most beautiful song ever!*


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## negativnein

hurr Soviet Era progrock.


----------



## iDane




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Awakening

Քեռի (Keri)


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Epinephrine

Such Great Heights - *The Postal Service*


----------



## Toska

Thrifty Walrus said:


> YouTube - The Cardigans - Hanging Around


I used to listen to them so much, brings back memories...


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Quelzalcoatl

*from heads unworthy*
RISE AGAINST


----------



## iDane




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## PseudoSenator

Soulgasm.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## susurration




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Quelzalcoatl




----------



## iDane

YouTube - Andy McKee - Ebon Coast - www.candyrat.com


----------



## MonieJ

YouTube - Cage The Elephant - In One Ear

awesome band


----------



## DevislAnegel54

YouTube - Windir - Journey to the End GOOD QUALITY


----------



## littledarkmoon

♪ Múm - Winter (What We Never Were After All)♪


----------



## Cephalonimbus

YouTube - Kayo Dot - Symmetrical Arizona


----------



## Toska

YouTube - Me & The Minibar


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Remy Zero - Fair


----------



## pretty.Odd

YouTube - Alice In Chains - Rooster


----------



## Nasmoe

YouTube - Being a Dickhead's Cool


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - The Agonist- Birds Elope with the sun (with lyrics)


----------



## Ćerulean

no music. just the natural sounds: my xbox 360 console is making noises, cars are pulling up the street. this keyboard is making a sound as well as i press the keys. and my left foot is tapping.


----------



## Aleksei

YouTube - Megaherz - Wann wirst du gehn
YouTube - Molotov Frijolero


----------



## DevislAnegel54

YouTube - Beirut 'Postcards From Italy'


----------



## Jncky

YouTube - Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver


----------



## Drewbie

It's one of those days.
YouTube - Die motherfucker die


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## kiwigrl

[video=youtube;SgM3r8xKfGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM3r8xKfGE"][/url]Yeah, bring on the party!!! I need to get this into my music collection coz I want to dance to it on New Years Eve. I'm feeling very sanguine just thinking about partying [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM3r8xKfGE"[/video]:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## kiwigrl

[dances on her computer chair to this] :laughing:


----------



## Aleksei




----------



## iDane




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Musique247

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:: crazy::crazy:






*chair dancing*


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Azwan

I love Taylor Momsen.






Taylor's looking at you and she's like "I'M GONNA FUCKING KILL YOU", I love that.


----------



## spg565




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Jncky

#!


----------



## Vanitas




----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## viva

Vanitas said:


> YouTube - Rihanna - Love The Way You Lie (Part 2) ft. Eminem LYRICS


I AM OBSESSED WITH THIS. So much better than part one. I've had it on repeat for days.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Protagoras




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## susurration




----------



## Quelzalcoatl




----------



## Gummibarchen

YouTube - Save Me - Aimee Mann


----------



## Scruffy

YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Going On


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - The Good Natured - Tongue Tied


----------



## saynomore

YouTube - I'd love to change the world Ten Years After


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Katy Perry - Firework


----------



## Gummibarchen

YouTube - It's Only Love


----------



## Harley

YouTube - DIGITALISM "Pogo" CHEWY CHOCOLATE COOKIES Rmx


----------



## Darkestblue

YouTube - Michita - Humse


----------



## vt1099ace

none..I'm tripping on free audiobooks from public domain I found at librivox.org
so far it's edgar rice burroughs:
john carter of mars
gods of mars
warlord of mars.


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## iDane

YouTube - Passing Afternoon - Iron & Wine


----------



## saynomore

YouTube - Neil Young - Helpless (The Last Waltz).


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Out of control - Ultraviolet sound


----------



## Nostalgic

YouTube - John Lennon - Happy Xmas (War Is Over)


----------



## strawberryLola

YouTube - N II U - I Miss You


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid


----------



## Harley

Nostalgic said:


> YouTube - Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


So dreamy and romantic, I love it.

YouTube - Miami Horror - Sometimes (G.L.O.V.E.S. Remix)


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - I'm So Sick (T-Virus Remix) - Flyleaf Vs. The Legion Of Doom


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Out of Control - Chemical Brothers


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSEzkj0tnLs


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Bjork - Earth Intruders (Lexx remix)


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Toska




----------



## Blind Ocelot

Theatres Des Vampires - Solitude
_Pleasure And Pain_


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Blind Ocelot

Nachtmystium - One Of These Nights
_Assassins: Black Meddle Pt. 1_


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Blind Ocelot

Hollenthon - Homage (Magni Nominis Umbra)
_Domus Mundi_


----------



## Nomenclature

I forgot about this song for a few months before rediscovering it on iTunes.
The buildup to the eargasm begins a minute in. ;o


----------



## Blind Ocelot

Nightwish - Dead To The World
_Century Child_


----------



## Toska




----------



## blit




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Blind Ocelot

Nightwish - Phantom Of The Opera
_Century Child_


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Vaka

I'm watching that video because I'm a guitarist, but I really don't think that sounds as beautiful as it does on the piano.


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Toska




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - David Bowie - China Girl


----------



## Enkidu

YouTube - computer machine - deep forest


----------



## Socrates

YouTube - Baroness - (9) War, Wisdom and Rhyme


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Arkona - Na Moey Zemle (In My Land)


----------



## Toska

YouTube - 12 Kingdoms/Juuni Kokki - Fushuun


----------



## Harley

YouTube - Sky - Push (Album version)


----------



## Drewbie

YouTube - Rotten Apples - Love Career


Ahhhh~ Dejha Colantuono is so gorgeous. That is a face I could wake up to every day and not tire of it. :blushed:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKbft6yDaWw


----------



## Gummibarchen

YouTube - Billie Holiday - It's A Sin To Tell A Lie


----------



## Liontiger

Silence. Until this thread pointed out that I'm not listening to anything...

YouTube - What I Did For Love (FULL HQ STUDIO) w/ LYRICS


----------



## Drewbie

I... I can't go a few hours without listening to this song.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Toska




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## spg565




----------



## Toska




----------



## iDane




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Drewbie

Mr. Magic - Twink


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## DevislAnegel54

Jonny Greenwood - To Shut Up Like A Good Boy.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Neon Knight

Ok now I'm weirded out, looking for this video in search I found this link:
megalomaniacal supernauts


----------



## Shadow of Butter

Antichrist Superstar by Marilyn Manson <3


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Cirion

Since I ain't allowed to post links yet: Band of Horses - The Funeral


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

A favorite of mine from a time ago:


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Socrates

*I AM THE GODDAMN SON OF A BITCH IN THE DEAD OF THE NIGHT!*​


----------



## Liontiger




----------



## Memphisto




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Toska




----------



## clear moon




----------



## carson




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Toska




----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## iDane




----------



## Nearsification




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## carson




----------



## Harley




----------



## carson




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## catastrophe

:blushed: Not usually the kind of stuff I listen to, but it's what I wish I could say.


----------



## catastrophe




----------



## Toska




----------



## Kilgore Trout

YouTube - Kool & The Gang - Jungle Jazz (1975)

YouTube - Acid Jazz- So Flute


----------



## Valdyr

YouTube - JAY Z Dirt Off Your Shoulder


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Vaka

The only videos I can find of this are people belly dancing to it...


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7

such a rare and creative song, recording all the instruments himself live using loops and on top of that it builds with passion and intensity. True work of original art. 5/5


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Socrates

Lycrester said:


> YouTube - Nirvana - Stay Away


LUV


----------



## Vaka

I've never really liked lap steel guitars, but I kinda like this


----------



## Toska

Balls were tripped.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## carson




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Socrates

*To my dear ex:*






*This is all about you, baby!*


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Harley




----------



## Erudis

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Tchaikovsky - 1812 overture (1883)
> 
> I can't believe I've had this sound system with five subs running from 300watts set up for over a year now and I haven't pulled this CD out to hear the cannon blasts through this system... oh wow... so giddy and excited when it happened xP
> *BOOM...BOOM...BOOM..etc*xP


Must have sounded awesome.
You should try Dvorak's 9th Symphony, 4th mov.


----------



## Harley




----------



## Vaka




----------



## kiwigrl

Perhaps someone can tell me what it's called... It has lyrics like "when I see your face" and something about being amazing just the way you are. 

I liked it anyway. My cousin walked down the aisle to it on Friday.


----------



## noz

here Kiwi, its been one of my favs recently as well:






this takes the cake for me though!! :






MAN I SWEAR TO GOD I'M BEING FOLLOWED BY A WHITE GUY!!! rofl


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Socrates

SuPERNaUT said:


> YouTube - NAPALM DEATH - On The Brink Of Extinction (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
> 
> YouTube - NAPALM DEATH - When All Is Sad And Done (HIGH QUALITY)
> 
> YouTube - NAPALM DEATH - Time Waits For No Slave (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


Thou art welcome. :wink:

I am listening to the first of those three, so I shall place it here:


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Socrates

izzie said:


> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Can't Be Tamed


I bet this song could tame her:


----------



## PistisSophia

One of my all time favorites....Goodbye, Ruby Tuesday...still I'm gonna miss you.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Vaka




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Charizard

Miyavi-What's My Name?


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Drewbie

Sometimes I just need a little Britney.







Okay, never mind the Britney, now I need some Queen.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Lokkye

it's called the whirring of the electric fan!


----------



## SyndiCat

I wish you were a beer
Then I could drink you up
You wish I wasn't here
'Cause I can beat you up
I wish you weren't a queer
With my come in your mouth​


----------



## SyndiCat

die plaat is verby, en ons soek n koue bier kom drink!​


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Socrates




----------



## carson




----------



## Harley

YouTube - Van She - So High


----------



## Cheveyo

That song depresses and frightens me at the same time.


----------



## topgun31

Blue Danube


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Erudis

Weird as hell, but the music is catchy.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## Socrates




----------



## kiwigrl

"The O.C." was such a great tv show. In fact one of the characters inspired me with a name for my son.

"California" by Phantom Planet.


----------



## carson




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## clear moon




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Lokkye

muahahahahaha :crazy:


----------



## Galaris




----------



## birthday

I never tire of this song.


----------



## Erbse

Unique piece of art.


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Harley

Amazing.Amazing.Amazing.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Lokkye

I think I'll learn this :crazy:


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Toska




----------



## penguins13




----------



## carson




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Erudis

Paranoid Android said:


> YouTube - (Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult (1976)


Great song. But it needs more cowbell.


----------



## Vaka

Erudis said:


> Great song. But it needs more cowbell.


orly?
Because I think the amount of cowbell being used was satisfactory.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## PseudoSenator

Radiohead. All. Night. Long.






Idioteque and House of Cards as well are next.


----------



## Socrates

^ this song is better:


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## Ćerulean

A playlist I made which you will never hear because we're not friends on FB.


----------



## carson




----------



## kiwigrl

I love Sting's voice.


----------



## Musique247

My song............


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Erudis

Musique247 said:


> My song............


Nice, your song sounds really good. Reminded me a little of this song:






But I'm currently listening to this:


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## carson




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Hiccups24-7

the vanishing spies, just something I listened to B ) <----sounds stupid unless you've heard the song! xP


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Erbse




----------



## carson




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Socrates




----------



## kiwigrl

After recently discussing the pleasure of dressing up with @jack london I thought of this song lol.







oops! wrong thread, I was meant to put this on the dedicate a song thread. doh!


----------



## carson




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## carson

^^ Slint fucking ROCK!


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Charizard




----------



## clear moon




----------



## Lokkye

@bottes I like your music taste :tongue:


----------



## Peripheral




----------



## carson




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Thalassa

I didn't break up with anybody, this song is just so damn catchy and stuff.


----------



## carson




----------



## Erudis

Watch it, you won't regret it.


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Harley




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Socrates




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## carson




----------



## pinkrasputin

Ugh. Someone shoot me now.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Eylrid

"Such Great Heights" by The Postal Service


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Oldies FTW!!!*


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Danse Macabre

*No Surprises by Radiohead.*


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Oskar'B--tk24-11-06*
_Techno dj set from Madrid…_









Oskar'B - tk24-11-06


----------



## lib

Listened a lot to this as a teenager. Had it on 7" tape but unlike CDs magnetic tapes go bad with time. With You Tube I'm back to listening to "old" music.


----------



## Kid

Why are there two of this thread??


Anywho...


----------



## Charizard




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## carson




----------



## viva




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## carson




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Aßbiscuits

Ah, yeah, c'mon get it.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## carson




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## carson




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Ben




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## iDane




----------



## carson




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## pinkrasputin

I love my Kiwis!


----------



## saynomore




----------



## AlexOrgasmic




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## GreenCoyote




----------



## Vaka




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Evil Genius

Randomly felt like listening to Eazy E - Real Motherfucking G's:laughing:


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Musique247




----------



## Vanitas

and


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## b0oradl3y

Kickin' it old school tonight.


----------



## Noble4




----------



## iDane




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Eylrid

shanoxilt said:


>


I'm mesmerized!


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Enkidu

Floating..


----------



## DevislAnegel54

Yeah, I don't know...


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Erudis




----------



## clear moon




----------



## kiwigrl

This is what it's all about....... :laughing:






mmm and I like his smooth sexy voice too.


And now for some Jack Johnson....


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## AussieChick

'Running Bear' by Johnny Preston.Iam listening to a radio program where the theme of the hour is songs about running.Songs featured were 'Runaway', Del Shannon 'Runaway Boy',The Stray Cats and others with run in the title.Funnily enough 'Run to him' was not played.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Ben




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Eerie

*dances*


----------



## Ben




----------



## Eerie




----------



## iDane




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Eylrid

Ben said:


>


That totally caught me off gaurd when he started singing Jasmin's part.


----------



## Musique247

Eylrid said:


> That totally caught me off gaurd when he started singing Jasmin's part.


LOL HECK YEA!!!!!!!!!!! Kinda creeeeeepy. loool. But pretty good.


----------



## Erudis




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie

gets me in the mood ;P


----------



## Listener

Listening through the Antal Dorati set of Haydn symphonies.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Erudis




----------



## pretty.Odd

Chillwave FTW.


----------



## Erudis

@pretty.Odd
How do you find such awesome music?


----------



## Drewbie

omgomgomgomgomg I'm in LOVE!













I hope I can be half this awesome when I grow up.


----------



## pretty.Odd

@Erudis

I find cool music by going on random related videos on Yotude or go on your favorite artists' last fm profiles and check out the similiar artists list.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I'm listening to a lot of French accordion music


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Harley




----------



## Eerie

haunting.


----------



## iDane




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Drewbie

Step Parent Blues - Gaye Adegbalola


----------



## Lokkye




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Scruffy

Comparing this with the original, it's gloomier, and has more meaning.


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Killjoy




----------



## Kwaran

I must have clicked the replay button over 10 times...I cant stop listhening to this song:crazy:


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## iDane




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## hyperactive

Just can't get enough by Black eyed peas. whilst writing this it changed to heads will roll & thriller by Glee :S pretty random hehehe


----------



## Kid




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Penetratingly timeless*. Power is as her lyrics are.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## SyndiCat

_I'll cross my heart and hope to die
But the needle's already in my eye_


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## kylekylekyle




----------



## SyndiCat

I want to have sex with the intro of this song.






_I'm swimming in the smoke
Of bridges I have burned
So don't apologize
I'm losing what I don't deserve
What I don't deserve_


----------



## Lokkye

BEST SONG FOR QWOP

wait for it

.................................................. ..

................................................

..........................................

......................................

...............................


.........................


.............


...........


...

Just thought it needed the epic introduction


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Ben




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Musique247




----------



## Drewbie

*QUEER WOMEN IN HIP HOP! *loves**


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Lokkye

beautiful


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Solluna

_F**king Perfect by P!nk_


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54

My brother playing "Imagine" in the background...


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Toska




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## MonieJ

Paramore woot woot!!


----------



## Wartime Consigliere




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## PseudoSenator

*SO EPIC. *


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Disfigurine

Thank you, @Esmeralda


----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## Nearsification




----------



## iDane




----------



## SyndiCat

_Hey, I put some new shoes on
And suddenly everything is alright_


----------



## saynomore




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Ben




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## fantasista

Adriano Celentano- Susanna






I really need to start working on my Italian again...


----------



## Drewbie

ginger boy - electric tiger lily

I'm so torn between loving and hating this song because it's so... so... well I have a soft spot for red heads but at the same time it's so objectifying! I'll just ease my conscience by telling myself the objectification in this song is completely consensual. >.>


----------



## Black Rabbit

yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## Peacock




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Toska




----------



## lumpunzik




----------



## Black Rabbit

Gloryhallastoopid! Hope this works on here.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## nameno1had

Alice N Chains - I Stay Away.....for about the twentieth time in a row


----------



## Nomenclature

Oh. My. God. o:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## nameno1had

Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light


----------



## kiwigrl

I'm the retro queen... love Talking heads.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## nameno1had




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## saynomore




----------



## kiwigrl

I love this song, it sounds so beautiful, and it is from a very touching scene in one of my favourite movies... The Gladiator.


----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## carson




----------



## Peacock




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Aqualung




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Siggy




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## PseudoSenator

*The Killers- All The Things That I've Done*

[video=dailymotion;xaqu0]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaqu0_all-these-things-that-i-ve-done_music[/video]


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## Toska

Killjoy said:


>












Sorry. Couldn't resist xP


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I can't stop listteenninnggg to this EP :S


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053

EL OH EL


----------



## Tad Cooper

Ronin - Machinae Supremacy


----------



## Toska

OMG please stop spamming this thread with Rebecca Black!!! I... I can't take it anymore!!! MY EARS ARE MELTIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## kryten5786




----------



## 3053

Fury - Muse


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## strawberryLola

Karaoke time!! Yee-haw


----------



## Maethirion




----------



## Maethirion

@strawberryLola


----------



## Toska




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## SyndiCat

_sing for your apathy_


----------



## MonieJ

Phoenix-Long Distance Phone Call


----------



## DevislAnegel54

Listening to the Machine Dreams album...


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Maethirion




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska

[video=dailymotion;xl8gz]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl8gz_ready-to-go_music[/video]

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## DevislAnegel54

<<
>>


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Space Cat

I will shoot anyone who says 'glee'.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## cam3llia

Plain White T's-1,2,3,4


----------



## SyndiCat

oÔ
_
can't wait_


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd

Walk on the Wild Side by Lou Reed.


----------



## 3053

I adore this version. It's amazing how brilliant a song can become with a change of voice and instruments. It's almost a sad song now


----------



## kiwigrl

Love it!


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

my universal message to all


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Eerie




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SyndiCat

_just letting you know
that i won't get sucked in by you_


----------



## 3053




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## carson




----------



## Eerie




----------



## wheelchairdoug




----------



## SyndiCat

_you won’t admit it, but it’s true_


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## PseudoSenator

Oh 70s progressive rock, how great thou art.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## SyndiCat

_you watch me play. i look away._


----------



## Black Rabbit

badass


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## PAdude




----------



## SyndiCat

_you're so vain
i bet you think this song is about you
don't you?_


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nostalgic

Somebody Told Me by The Killers on my iPod


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Ben




----------



## MissMaja




----------



## MissMaja

AMAZING SONG!!!


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## carson




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Kozato

:tongue:


----------



## Siggy




----------



## knght990




----------



## ladybugxD

@knght990: My second favorite band ever. Have you tried other songs from them? I recommend It's Nice To Know You Work Alone, Common Reactor, Catch and Release, Future Foe Scenarios .. oh it's so hard to stop once I get started. well the truth is they are a really great band


----------



## knght990

@ladybugxD

Yeh i listen to them all the time. I like that panic switch is on the trailer for Suckerpunch. I started listening to them either late 2008 or early2009 when their first radio release hit. Downloaded the entire album from Zune.


----------



## ladybugxD

knght990 said:


> @ladybugxD
> 
> Yeh i listen to them all the time. I like that panic switch is on the trailer for Suckerpunch. I started listening to them either late 2008 or early2009 when their first radio release hit. Downloaded the entire album from Zune.


Just saw the trailer. I will definitely watch the movie. I discovered this band on Last.fm about one year ago; it was love at first listening. I also downloaded the whole discography


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## strawberryLola

Nicki Minaj. LOOVE this song!


----------



## Musique247

Word, this is the hottest track on URF! (Earth in case you didn't understand)


----------



## MonieJ

Bruno Mars!!


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## mimisea

seeing them in the mountains this summer. getting ready


----------



## Eerie

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## 3053




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## MonieJ

Jay-z 
On to the next one


----------



## Drewbie

Hella better than the original.


----------



## Eerie

lololol


----------



## Erbse




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## nikkiannpet

I swear, I will make love to this song.


----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## i love jesus and music




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Eerie




----------



## snail

I consider this song completely amazing. I listened to it repeatedly today.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## 1987




----------



## Toska




----------



## Jessie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## MissMaja

one of the most touching songs ever!


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## mimisea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Erbse




----------



## Toska




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Unknownstateofmind




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## MonieJ

IDK why this is in my head since I'm not a man XD perhaps it cuz it's funny


----------



## kiwigrl

Come away with me - Norah Jones


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## carson




----------



## Eerie




----------



## lynnemeerkat




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Lyssah

Everything - DJ Tiesto


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## Toska




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## Ben




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Soma




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

One of Sinatra's best:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## carson




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Damn. Ain't never a jug around, when you need one.


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Lyssah

I'm in loooove with the Tron Soundtrack by Daft Punk.....Muah! <kissing fingers, throwing into air>


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Rummel

I'm listening to the new Blackfield album at the moment. Awesome music. :wink:


----------



## mimisea

I remember the feeling I had when I found out he was dead like it was yesterday. Realizing that its been 17 years is surreal.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## carson




----------



## SyndiCat

Can't forget Q2's soundtrack.


----------



## sonicdrink

love the song and the video


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Mastodon - Quintessence


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Space Cat

I'm onna deftones roll today XD


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## tuna




----------



## carson




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Eerie




----------



## nádej

'revolución' - julieta venegas


----------



## kelliss

Some Mariachi music. I'm in a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## mimisea




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## aLamour

Till Kingdom Come by Coldplay. Making me think of what could have been, and if I really wanted that.


----------



## Peripheral




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## carson




----------



## Black Rabbit

@Jazzanova


----------



## SyndiCat

_The me that you know, he doesn't come around much
That part of me, isn't here anymore_


----------



## Luneth

'Once a Burden', Heavenwood


----------



## Toska




----------



## Luneth

'Coming Home [Instrumental]', Pagan's Mind.


----------



## mimisea




----------



## Luneth

'You Were But A Ghost In My Arms', Agalloch.


----------



## nádej

'this is what' - horse feathers.
one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## lib

I've been listening to my "pycckuu pok" (Russian Rock) playlist the last few hours. The best known internationally from the list is probably this song by TATU:


----------



## Luneth

'Vs the World', Amon Amarth


----------



## CCCXXIX




----------



## mimisea




----------



## Luneth

'Our Foes Shall Fall', Summoning


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Reclusive




----------



## Gray Skies

"Flow" by Dub FX (feat. Woodnote)


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Erudis

This guy is really good. The backup dancers aren't.


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Erudis

This post is over 9000!

Celebration song:


----------



## kiwigrl

My computer doesn't want to upload the link, son of a b*tch...:frustrating:

Firework - Katie Perry.

I'm going to make this my theme song lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Cover3




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## sugarhiccup

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## TaylorP

YouTube Repeat!


----------



## Tad Cooper

Hate - Machinae Supremacy


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## CCCXXIX




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Luneth

'A Black Moon Broods Over Lemuria', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Toska




----------



## SyndiCat

_Slowly disappear
No, no longer here

Disappear
Disappear
Thinner, thinner
Into the air

Never really here
What that never

Like a thought brushing up against a... sigh

Floating away
Floating away_


----------



## Eerie




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Toska




----------



## Azura Nova

Couldn't find a non-live version, but the first time I heard this song (aka: yesterday) I closed the lights and just sat and listened to it for a while =3


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Me encanta este video y cancion.*


----------



## hmm




----------



## Neon Knight

Heh, meant to put this here, but yeah I'm totally digging this cd now after a few listens as usual with Emperor, too bad it's the last one 




[
Totally diggin it


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Luneth

'Sado Messiah', Belphegor


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Erudis




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Pink Floyd <3*


----------



## lib

What I like to do when I catch up on new posts on this thread is to click on "Watch later" on a couple of songs and when I get the list playing I continue on this thread adding to the list. If there's something I think is special I click a couple of times and the music video is on one of my playlists on You Tube!
I'd like to encourage others to write the name of the song and band above the screen as sometimes this is not mentioned on the screen and sometimes it disappears with the direct connection of the video.

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## Luneth

'Saffron Curse', Cradle of Filth


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'Morthond', Summoning


----------



## 3053

The ringing in my own ears

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Luneth

'The Glory Disappears', Summoning


----------



## Toska




----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## Toska




----------



## Blind Ocelot

Fell Voices - A: As Air To Flame, So Time To Oblivion.


----------



## Luneth

'Teli Enek', Echo of Dalriada


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## shlaraki

Pokémon 2000: The Power of One - Lugia's song. (Such a magical song IMO)


----------



## Ben




----------



## Eerie




----------



## nádej

"You Are The Best Thing" - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## aLamour

Listen With Your Heart from Pocahontas in French!


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Luneth

'Choices', Threshold


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Luneth

'Chasing the Dragon', Dream Evil


----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'As the Vortex Illumines the Crystalline Walls of Kor-Avul-Thaa', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Toska




----------



## carson

*Hard to believe I just heard this played on a "classic hits" station*


----------



## Konan

"Complicated" by Bon Jovi.


----------



## Scruffy

I can't stop.


----------



## MarkTwain

*Music*

Stairway to Heaven- Led Zeppelin

There was a concert featuring a Zeppelin cover band playing like 100 feet from my dorm, and so now this song is stuck in my head. 
It's just one of those songs that will always be one of the best ever. Love it!!!


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Luneth

'Awake', Graveworm


----------



## pretty.Odd

New Beastie Boys song <3


----------



## justOdd

porcupine tree- heartattack in a layby.. its hauntingly beautiful!!!


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Foo Fighters - All My Life


----------



## Toska




----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Eerie




----------



## shlaraki

I'm currently listening to the M.A.S.H. opening, it's very pretty and relaxing : D


----------



## Erudis




----------



## antiant




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*The Candy Man on Fringe, sung by singing corpses.*


----------



## Luneth

'Grotesquely Concealed Within', Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Yes mayte.


----------



## Luneth

'III- Of Wolf and Hatred', Ulver


----------



## Near Lawliet

"Is This Sin?" by the Wishing

I cannot find a youtube posting of the song because it a local singer whom I only know of through my father knowing the singer. Good song if anyone is able to find it. If I get replies (not on this thread via PM) I will post the song on youtube and see if you enjoy the song.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## Askeladden

Are you Satisfied? - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Konan

No Apologies by Bon Jovi.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## TheFamousPencil

"On the Wing" by Owl City


----------



## strawberryLola

Makes me feel 16 all over!!


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## oufi

A Band of Bees; punchbag


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I like the crazy "they don't cry-y-y" part


----------



## Eerie




----------



## silmarillion

_Listen up young hearts, this world is yours
Don't stop believing, don't yell scared
Have faith in yourself and I'll promise
That these anchors won't pull us down
We are the sea and the sun and the mountain
We are the children who still can believe
We have faith, we have hope, we have answers
In our heart is where we are free_


----------



## SyndiCat

Scream if you want it
Cause I want more
Scream if you want it
Cause I want more


----------



## SyndiCat

Can you see it, if you feel it?
The scorpion sleeps right in my hand
A poison dealer, an evil wheeler
How can I make you understand?


----------



## 3053

Just listen to it


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## carson




----------



## Luneth

'The Misery', Sonata Arctica


----------



## lib

Alphaville - Forever Young

YouTube - Alphaville - Forever Young (with lyrics)


----------



## Justi

YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - suicide solution!!!!!!!

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Luneth

'The Spirit of Ukko', Kiuas


----------



## pretty.Odd

"Drink up, baby, look at the stars
I'll kiss you again between the bars.."


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## shlaraki

Kozato said:


> Does anybody know what the title of the song playing at the beginning is??
> I want to listen to it but I do not know the title >.<


River Flows by Yiruma.


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## shlaraki

Counting Crows - Big Yellow Taxi


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## shlaraki

Rem - _Shining Happy People_


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## tuna




----------



## Konan

I Dare You to Move by Switchfoot.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## shlaraki

Danny Elfman - 'Jack's Lament'


----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## shlaraki

'On Top of Spaghetti'


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## shlaraki

Portal - Still Alive


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska

pretty.Odd said:


>


I've been looking for that video for ages! Sooooo cute :3


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## shlaraki




----------



## Eylrid

John Williams playlist:

YouTube - John Williams @ The Hollywood Bowl 2007 - Superman


----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## Konan

If We Hold on Together by Diana Ross.


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## 3053




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## tuna

I'm Through With The Past (But The Past Isn't Through With Me) - Straylight Run


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## efromm

*Learn how to fall Paul Simon...*


----------



## Ben




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Erudis

Holy shit what a voice!


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## shlaraki

The Hush Sound is awesome, this is one of my favourite songs by them.


----------



## Luneth

'Introitus/Solvet Saeclum in Fadilla', Adagio


----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Luneth

'Beneath a Bronze Sky', Primordial


----------



## Erudis




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

love it.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Dream Theater - Metropolis pt. 1


----------



## Drewbie

You know, just because I don't specifically say 'I was diagnosed with panic disorder' when I talk about my experiences with it mean you should assume I'm only self diagnosing. I don't make a habit of talking about having disorders that I'm not diagnosed with and I think it's pretty shitty that you assume I do.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## pinkrasputin

Phil is a sweetheart of a guy. I once comforted his daughter when she was scared.


----------



## shlaraki




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Luneth

'Menegroth', Summoning


----------



## Eerie




----------



## PeaceOfMind

Ludo - Love me Dead


----------



## Luneth

'Mordred's Song', Blind Guardian


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

David Bowie - I'm Afraid of Americans


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

edit: the original friday song...?


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## carson




----------



## carson




----------



## Cubie

*$leazy by: Ke$ha*


----------



## Konan

I Hate This Song by Secondhand Serenade.


----------



## tuna




----------



## Ben




----------



## Erudis




----------



## tuna

Zero to Hero - Hercules soundtrack


----------



## binds

"Sea of Love" by Cat Power


----------



## shlaraki

I love her! She also does a cover of "Both Sides Now" and "May It Be."


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## saynomore




----------



## pinkrasputin

Wow. Amy X. Neuburg. Anyone who can harmonize and layer themselves is incredibly AWESOME!





Seriously great piece:
http://www.amyxneuburg.com/video/MyGodOM.mov

http://www.amyxneuburg.com/video/Justasound.mov


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## shlaraki




----------



## Kr3m1in




----------



## Luneth

'Hymm VI: Of Wolf and Passion', Ulver


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## freeagen

Mind in a box 
-Lost Alone
-Light and Dark
-Take my Soul


----------



## android654

Jessy Greene - Time Bomb


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## refugee




----------



## Luneth

'Highlander (The One)', Lost Horizon


----------



## android654

Rob Dougan - There's Only Me


----------



## carson




----------



## Luneth

'The Leaper Affinity', Opeth


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Luneth

'The White Mountain on which you will Die', Agalloch


----------



## saynomore

alt. version


----------



## Luneth

'A Black Moon Broods over Lemuria', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Luneth

'Munaiset', Moonsorrow


----------



## Eerie

can't help it, I love this song!


----------



## Scruffy

One of the few bands I've discovered and enjoyed in quite awhile.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'Beneath a Bronze Sky, Primordial


----------



## kiwigrl

YouTube - Fine Young Cannibals-Ever fallen in love ?


----------



## kiwigrl

Why can't I post the actual video on here now since my computer came back from repair? Is there something I need to reinstall????


----------



## Toska




----------



## Luneth

'Saffron Curse', Cradle of Filth


----------



## Erudis




----------



## carson

kiwigrl said:


> Why can't I post the actual video on here now since my computer came back from repair? Is there something I need to reinstall????


Your tags are reading that you've entered them as a url/insert link:

[url = http://youtu.be/a-IVge3MKAo] YouTube - Fine Young Cannibals-Ever fallen in love ?[ /url]

the tags should say:

[video=youtube; etc etc ]....enter address here... [ / video]. 

You're pressing the correct icon right? :blushed: the film strip icon to the right of the tree icon? If you are, maybe it's an adobe/flash player/java script program missing? Are you up to date/installed on those? Or perhaps all your cookies/settings got wiped - might have to recheck your profile settings? Or are you copy/pasting the share/embed link from Youtube instead of the address bar?


----------



## carson




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## progBOT

anyone else like hardcore? lol


----------



## tuna

Soramimi Cake - Oranges & Lemons

GOOD BYE SADNESS~~


----------



## Noble4

YeAAAAAAAAA


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## tuna




----------



## shlaraki

@tuna : one day that song was in my head ALL DAY LONG. I love it XD





This is the only version I could find on youtube that is _not_ a remix...but she doesn't do the doo doo doo thing in it >W>


----------



## kiwigrl

Carson, I tried the video option like you suggested but still not working.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Waveshine




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## PseudoSenator

If you listen to one thing song this week, let this be it.


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## xezene




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Eerie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Toska




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## freeagen




----------



## Toska

DevislAnegel54 said:


>


OMG never heard that one before! Fukken favorited :3


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## shlaraki




----------



## freeagen




----------



## friendly80sfan

Yay!!!!!! Don't You Forget About Me by Simple Minds just came on the radio!!!!!   I love this song. It reminds me of The Breakfast Club!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## 2562q

South London Boroughs by Burial


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Erudis




----------



## freeagen

Goa!!!.................


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Luneth

'The Thirteen Cryptic Prophecies of Mu', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Space Cat

(pink floyd roll)


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## 2562q




----------



## Luneth

'Kor', Summoning


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## saynomore




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 1987




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Outcode




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Noble4




----------



## carson




----------



## DevislAnegel54

My favourite by them!


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## KateWills

At the moment I am listening to “Back Home” by Blue Scholars. Well, nice one and I enjoying the melody and the lyrics.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Toska




----------



## Luneth

SullenAesir said:


>


Love that song, his best in my opinion. Though it's hard to say what Hizaki's best is as Race Wish is also an incredible song, Philosopher is pretty badass too...and Lunar Eclipse...bleh.

'The Funeral Portrait', Opeth


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## carson

*Hellbent _ new order*

New Order - Hellbent (Previously Unreleased) by Rhino UK on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## iDane




----------



## sprinkles

This artist is truly a master of the vocaloid program. I didn't even know it could do this. Mind blown.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Erudis




----------



## kiwigrl

I can't get this song out of my head today. I think it's because I saw "Never been kissed" is on tv tonight and I remember it was on the soundtrack.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## kiwigrl

@DevislAnegel54 your song title reminded me of another good song :wink:.


----------



## iDane




----------



## kiwigrl

Rolling Stones "Get off of my cloud".


----------



## Toska




----------



## nádej

'Anthems for a Seventeen Year-Old Girl' - Broken Social Scene


----------



## Unknownstateofmind




----------



## Nasmoe

I imagine the "rapture" is going to be something like this.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Kriash

Seriously, I've just had this playing on repeat for the last hour.


----------



## Alatheia

Bach- Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Toska




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## napoleon227




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Space Cat

/coldplay roll


----------



## xezene




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## silmarillion

The video = refusal
The track = AWESOME


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'Dragons Soar Above the Mountain of Shadows', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## LiquidCool




----------



## iDane




----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Hole Punch Generation -
*They're On To Me *








currently addicted to this song/album 0______0
the undertow reminds me of the band Cranes


----------



## android654

Justin Timberlake ft Ciara- Love Sex And Magic






One of the best music videos of all time.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Space Cat

ALLRIGHT HD!
*blasts*


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## DevislAnegel54

I can't stop.:frustrating:


----------



## 3053

Who even needs acid when you have this song/video?


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Coburn

Ray LaMontagne's Beg, Steal, Borrow. Always a good choice on hot, sunny days.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## iDane




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## nádej

"Captivity" - Ben Sollee (the album version, but I could only find video of live versions). On repeat.


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## shlaraki

I think I posted this one already


----------



## Space Cat

I seriously love this song.


----------



## nádej

"Cecilia" - Simon & Garfunkel





Sidenote: One time in high school some friends and I were having a bonfire. We painted our faces with ashes and danced around the fire to this song. Bliss.


----------



## saynomore




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## progBOT




----------



## pneuma

Sounds quite like Joy Division's _Disorder_ in the beginning, but with a twist. Or something. I like it!


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Toska




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## my melody




----------



## freeagen

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## Harley




----------



## Luneth

'Like Snow-White Marble Eyes', Summoning


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## jelly roots

Van Morrison's ~Astral Weeks~ .....Wow!


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Kriash

Tycho- Coastal Brake


----------



## nádej

"Relief" - Sam Amidon (R. Kelly cover)


----------



## slime




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## carson




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Vanitas




----------



## slime




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## 3053

If you haven't heard this song already, I strongly advise you to do so. It's a beauty bomb.


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Peripheral




----------



## Robert Dean James

can you insert your own video's on to this thread?


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Robert Dean James said:


> can you insert your own video's on to this thread?


Yeah, take the URL of the video and type (without the spaces) "[ video ]_url_[ /video ]

Also


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## slime




----------



## carson




----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## slime




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Luneth

'Vortex Omnivium', Obscura


----------



## Robert Dean James

no no no like a video on my comp not a video from youtube.


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## 3053

When you listen to this, you live in a land where the sky is pink, the grass is so soft - it's white

You've no arms 

You look like this


----------



## Sily




----------



## blu




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## dizzygirl




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## android654

Karen O and Trent Reznor - Immigrant Song


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## 1987

I seem to be listening to this band quite frequently lately. MAYBE THAT'S BECAUSE THEY'RE AWESOME


----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## 3053

I dunno?


----------



## Siggy




----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'The Loss and Curse of Reverence', Emperor


----------



## saynomore




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Erudis




----------



## slime




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Harley




----------



## Waveshine




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## nádej

"Little Yellow Spider" - Devendra Banhart


----------



## Luneth

'She Painted Fire Across The Skyline, Part I', Agalloch

_best folk song ever? methinks so._


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## tuna




----------



## Hiccups24-7

I haven't listened to a song this loudly for a long time...




: O~


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Valdyr

You don't have to like East Germany - this is just an awesome national anthem.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Valdyr said:


> You don't have to like East Germany - this is just an awesome national anthem.


My favorite national anthem is the Soviet Russia national anthem.

Also, currently listening to


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## slime




----------



## android654

acid said:


>


Reznor is Christ incarnate.


----------



## Luneth

'Of Wolf and Hatred', Ulver


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## MonieJ

One of those days


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## tuna




----------



## Drewbie

APPROPRIATE TUNAGE TO ACCOMPANY MY EVENING ANGST!!!!!11!1!!!1!ONE!1


----------



## Hiccups24-7

one epic blissful musical journey..






..and one epic rock monster of a musical journey ..now that's value!


----------



## Alyssa Gosling

Who Says by Selena Gomez


----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## nádej

"We are Golden" - Mika





*"We are not what you think we are - we are golden, we are golden!"*


----------



## Toska




----------



## 1987

My latest addiction.


----------



## Kriash




----------



## Eerie




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Luneth




----------



## Erudis




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## kiwigrl

My husband is rocking it old school today on his radio with Jimmy. Gee, I haven't heard Jimmy in ages.


----------



## iDane




----------



## Eerie

lulz


----------



## android654

Eerie said:


> lulz


Nasty! Just the right amount of nasty to start my day! 

Robyn - Indestructible


----------



## Luneth

'In Flames You Burn', Dream Evil


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Luneth

"In the Raven-Haunted Forests of Darkenhold, Where Shadows Reign and the Hues of Sunlight Never Dance", Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Luneth

'Again Will the Fire Burn', Lost Horizon


----------



## MarkTwain

Codes and Keys- Death Cab For Cutie (the whole album actually, it's really quite fantastic)


----------



## freeagen

.


----------



## Luneth

'Black New Age', Windir


----------



## Toska




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Indigo Aria

A toast to the 10,000 post in the thread


----------



## Toska




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Peripheral




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Harley




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## iDane




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Luneth

'And the Story Ends', Blind Guardian


----------



## aboyeraboyer




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## 3053




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Jem11899

Epic. Just... epic. I love it.


----------



## Luneth

'Wolf and the Fear', Ulver


----------



## morning star

My Darkest Days feat. Zakk Wylde and Chad Kroeger - Porn Star Dancing


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Indigo Aria

I don't have any particular fondness for the policies of the soviet union and its government, but I'm fascinated by their propaganda, and they have the most beautiful national anthem.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## bonnielo1214

ice cream dnr-talk to me 


Ice Cream (Talk To Me) - DNR | Nghe nh


----------



## Biliana




----------



## Biliana

lol I'm listening to it now, and it's not at all what I expected P



bonnielo1214 said:


> ice cream dnr-talk to me
> 
> 
> Ice Cream (Talk To Me) - DNR | Nghe nh


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Kilgore Trout

pretty.Odd said:


>


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Part IV Voice of Reason (The Enlightenment) | Ethereal Riffian


great stuff


----------



## 1987




----------



## Luneth

ImmortalIcon said:


> Paramore-For a Pessimist, I'm Pretty Optimistic
> 2pac-Staring Through my rearview
> Eminem-The way I am
> Eminem-Rock bottom
> Elton John-Someone Saved My Life Tonight
> Elton John- Rocket Man
> 
> Lowkey-Obama Nation
> Lowkey-Terrorist
> Led Zepplin-Immigrant Song
> Ozzy Osbourne-Crazy Train
> 
> Nas-The Message
> Billy Joel-Piano Man
> Nas-If I ruled the world
> Billy Joel-Uptown Girl
> The Agrolittes-Free Time
> 
> Paramore-Born for this/misery business
> Jay Z-Can I Live
> Dropkick Murphys-I'm shipping up to boston
> Cars-Just what I needed
> 
> Eminem-Stimulate
> Christina Aguilera-Were a Miracle
> Beyonce-Sweet Dreams
> Beenie Man- Rum and redbull
> Willie Nelson-On the Road Again
> 
> ACDC-TNT
> Big Pun-Leatherface
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks they have diversity like this.......BRING IT!!! Lol



I don't believe in diversity. I believe in knowing what I like.

'Entrance', Dimmu Borgir.



Besides, all that so called _diversity_ of yours is just mainstream music over the years and could just simply be lablled _popular music_.

If you were as diverse as you think you are, there'd be music in that list no one who doesn't listen to much music would be able to recognise, but seeing as it's pop, just how diverse can it be? 

What would true diversity look like is the natural question that arises from this, if I were claiming to be a diverse listener of music I might sample these:

-Concerto No. 1 in E major, Op. 8, RV 269, "La primavera" (Spring), Vivaldi (Classical)
-Girls, N-Dubz (pop)
-Up Ur Speed, Sway (Grime)
-Hero in a Dream, Ensiferum (Metal)
-Cameleon, Herbie Hancock (Jazz)

Etc...that's _real _diversity


----------



## 3053




----------



## android654

NeonBomb said:


>


I could spend days watching Robyn dance...

Robyn - Handle Me


----------



## ImmortalIcon

Luneth said:


> I don't believe in diversity. I believe in knowing what I like.
> 
> 'Entrance', Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, all that so called _diversity_ of yours is just mainstream music over the years and could just simply be lablled _popular music_.
> 
> If you were as diverse as you think you are, there'd be music in that list no one who doesn't listen to much music would be able to recognise, but seeing as it's pop, just how diverse can it be?
> 
> What would true diversity look like is the natural question that arises from this, if I were claiming to be a diverse listener of music I might sample these:
> 
> -Concerto No. 1 in E major, Op. 8, RV 269, "La primavera" (Spring), Vivaldi (Classical)
> -Girls, N-Dubz (pop)
> -Up Ur Speed, Sway (Grime)
> -Hero in a Dream, Ensiferum (Metal)
> -Cameleon, Herbie Hancock (Jazz)
> 
> Etc...that's _real _diversity


How about you relax? I was just making a joke. You don't have to take it so serious. And some of those songs aren't mainstream/pop......your just guessing because you haven't heard them before

Don't make it seem like that's the only songs......that's just what I was listening to the moment. You just said before you don't believe in diversity......but then you proceed to say "that's real diversity"

Erudis played along with what I said and joked and showed his(or her) own playlist. But you had to go ahead and be the buzzkill that got all technical about the whole thing. 

Did I say anywhere in my post that it was my MOST diverse playlist at the moment. No I didn't. The normal thing would have been to ask WHAT other artists I have on there to get a taste of the different taste of music I have. How do you know I don't have Mozart, Brian Bennison, and John Williams on my playlist?

I made a simple joke and you made it seem like I'm showing off and being arrogant. How about you ASK questions before trying to lecture me like I'm some novice or something

By the way here is the definition of pop music since you seem to be another person that things it means "popular music"

music of general appeal to teenagers; a bland watered-down version of rock'n'roll with more rhythm and harmony and an emphasis on romantic love. 

Some but not ALL of the songs I listed are pop music.....not the whole list is. Stop just looking at the artist name and assuming it is pop. Not that it matters because I actually listen to all genres

Sorry for the rant this morning in this thread people I just loathe it when people try to talk down to you and try to make you feel foolish

Hopefully it goes back on topic now


----------



## Luneth

ImmortalIcon said:


> How about you relax? I was just making a joke. You don't have to take it so serious. And some of those songs aren't mainstream/pop......your just guessing because you haven't heard them before
> 
> Don't make it seem like that's the only songs......that's just what I was listening to the moment. You just said before you don't believe in diversity......but then you proceed to say "that's real diversity"
> 
> Erudis played along with what I said and joked and showed his(or her) own playlist. But you had to go ahead and be the buzzkill that got all technical about the whole thing.
> 
> Did I say anywhere in my post that it was my MOST diverse playlist at the moment. No I didn't. The normal thing would have been to ask WHAT other artists I have on there to get a taste of the different taste of music I have. How do you know I don't have Mozart, Brian Bennison, and John Williams on my playlist?
> 
> I made a simple joke and you made it seem like I'm showing off and being arrogant. How about you ASK questions before trying to lecture me like I'm some novice or something
> 
> By the way here is the definition of pop music since you seem to be another person that things it means "popular music"
> 
> music of general appeal to teenagers; a bland watered-down version of rock'n'roll with more rhythm and harmony and an emphasis on romantic love.
> 
> Some but not ALL of the songs I listed are pop music.....not the whole list is. Stop just looking at the artist name and assuming it is pop. Not that it matters because I actually listen to all genres
> 
> Sorry for the rant this morning in this thread people I just loathe it when people try to talk down to you and try to make you feel foolish
> 
> Hopefully it goes back on topic now


That's fine, you're allowed to joke, and I'm allowed to be serious, you OK with that?


----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## Toska




----------



## Luneth




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Erudis




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ

I ain't a killa but dnt push me- Tupac


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Hiccups24-7

lols... I wish I was high right about now!


----------



## Luneth

^ Great song. In fact the whole movie's soundtrack is incredible, I have it on Spotify. Bless the 80's...wish I was the age I am now back then.

'Opium', Moonspell.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

"Songe d'une nuit de sabbat" (Dreams of a Witches' Sabbath)


----------



## Toska




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Luneth

'As the Vortex Illumines the Crystalline Walls of Kor-Avul-Thaa', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Toska

The video is so incredibly cute ^_^'


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Vaka

I love this song...


----------



## android654

Apoptygma Berzerk - Kathy's Song (VnV Nation remix)






VnV Nation - Dark Angel (Azrael Mix)


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Space | Starscream

Can't find it on youtube


----------



## Eerie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## 22857

Don't judge


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## 1987




----------



## Tad Cooper

Vicarious - Tool


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Luneth

'Blood Slakes the Sand at the Circus Maximus', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## Toska




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## DevislAnegel54

James Blake - "To Care (Like You)"


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Stephen




----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## EvanWilliam

NeonBomb said:


>


you must be my one and only taste-twin neon O_O


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## freeagen




----------



## Toska




----------



## Luneth

'Supremacy, Our Kind', Pagan's Mind


----------



## Sparky




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Stephen

"I've never been perfect, but neither have you."

:mellow:​


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Luneth

'Kingdom for a Heart', Sonata Arctica


----------



## iDane




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## PseudoSenator

* Fuck yeah. Listen and love!*


----------



## SilentOne

To The Moon And Back - Savage Garden


----------



## tuna




----------



## whyerr




----------



## 3053




----------



## Frosty




----------



## ozu

obsessed with this record :3'''


----------



## ozu

Ahh I want to turn this whole thread into one giant giant giant playlist.


----------



## Eerie

*sings*

don't judge ;P


----------



## SilentOne

Eerie said:


> *sings*
> 
> don't judge ;P


For some reason I love this song


----------



## ozu

SilentOne said:


> For some reason I love this song


Excellent keyframe chosen for the static video position.


----------



## SilentOne

ozu said:


> Excellent keyframe chosen for the static video position.


Ha! I never noticed that. Awesome


----------



## Luneth

'Shamandalie', Sonata Arctica


----------



## Toska




----------



## Stephen

Love this band. Stephen Kellogg is an amazing songwriter who very accurately expresses the way I feel in his music. Song starts just after the one minute part.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Hiccups24-7

mirroring my frustrating and disappointment. :/


----------



## Luneth

'Starfire Burning Upon the Ice-Veiled Throne of Ultima Thule', Bal-Sagoth


----------



## 1987




----------



## MonieJ

android654 said:


> I find her to be rather talented, but I think Duffy has more range and control over her voice than Adele
> 
> Sean Paul ft. Beyonce - Baby Boy


I like Duffy but Adele wins my vote  

lol love that Sean Paul song Idk why I thought it was Beyonce's song :s :happy:

Weezy- Nightmares of the Bottom


----------



## Luneth

'Eyes of Fire', Pagan's Mind


----------



## steinmann




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Sanjana03




----------



## android654

Sean Paul - Like Glue






Sean Paul ft. Keyshia Cole - Give It Up To Me






Shakira ft. Dizzee Rascal - Loca


----------



## freeagen




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Waveshine




----------



## Skadi

Shatter by Feeder

but my music library is on shuffle, as ever.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

lols


----------



## Space Cat




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## 1987




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## TheWaffle

I've become a little more than obsessed with this song.


----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Drewbie

Best song ever.

Micah Domingo - Did It On 'Em by Cluster Mag on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Space Cat




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Toska




----------



## Frosty




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## 3053




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## barathrum




----------



## freeagen




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Frosty




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Third Engine

Say what you want about my home state, but we sure do have some kick ass punk bands


----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## Frosty

very catchy.


----------



## Stephen

Safetysuit - Get Around This


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska

Frosty said:


> very catchy.






That reminded me of this... KAWAIIIIIII <3 <3 <3 <3











In a kitschy mood today ^_^


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Drewbie

Can't Say No - April Smith


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

The Weeknd - House of Balloons/Glass Table Girls


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## tuna

BOMARATATATATATATATATA_ BIIIITCH_~

idec how recycled 2NE1's songs and MVs are, I love them all the same. <3


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Love this suave song.*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Ubuntu

Solace-Into forever


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Stephen




----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Jeniferever- The Beat of Our own blood 




.


----------



## 1987




----------



## Toska




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## SilverMoon

this is a really good song 
it made me realize and appreciate what i have
good relationship song!


----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu

Boccherini-Minuetto


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## sonicdrink

Stephen said:


>


that's my school!


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Ubuntu

John Coltrane-Compassion


----------



## Elaminopy

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Night Castle
(whole album)


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## MiasmaResonance

Through Her Silvery Body - Swallow the Sun.


----------



## friendly80sfan

Cyndi Lauper-Time After Time. I like this song.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Eerie




----------



## friendly80sfan

U2- Mysterious Ways. YEAH!!!!!!!!! U2


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Elaminopy

Finntroll - Nifelvind
(whole album)


----------



## Challenger

Spreading the love. 

Or hate.


----------



## nádej

'Friends They Are Jewels' - Iron & Wine


----------



## Rocket Girl

_Addicted to Bad Ideas_ - The World/Inferno Friendship Society




Does anyone actually watch these?


----------



## nádej

'Home Life' - Shearwater






So good, so good, so good.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Unknownstateofmind




----------



## Elaminopy

Yeah, I listen to whole albums at a time, so I'll just be putting that.

Listened to Raintime - Psychromatic, then Kiuas - Lustdriven, and now I'm on Gotan Project - Tango 3.0.


----------



## Erudis

A sad but really beautiful song.


----------



## Frosty

listen to the following songs like a Trilogy.


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## whyerr

...still


----------



## Roudy79

Just to broaden my horizon, on the basis of another thread I came across here, I just listened to Master of the Puppets by Metallica. Hmmm. I like most guitar parts, but the lyrics and general feel of it seem superficial to me. Artificial might even better describe my thoughts by the way. It doesn't feel authentic to me.

The last bit of music that I listened to and did like was er.. something by Gill Scott-Heron.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Third Engine

I don't care, I like this song.


----------



## paintfish




----------



## Fizz




----------



## Elaminopy

Album: Rhapsody of Fire - The Frozen Tears of Angels

Song:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Moon Pix

Does it get more romantic? I don't think so.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Ubuntu

*



*


----------



## 1987




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Erudis




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## whyerr

hope the new album will sound as good as this :>


----------



## Toska




----------



## tuna




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Hiccups24-7

kinda band that has me cleaning the dust off the speakers \m/


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## 1987




----------



## whyerr

some body


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Neon Knight

Don't know if this would be considered a song but anyways:


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Toska

Soothing... :]


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Robatix




----------



## whyerr




----------



## LiquidCool

Ireland: Of Legend and Lore.


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PrinceinExile

Beauty still exists in music


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## dagnytaggart

The most EMO song EVERRR...and I don't even know the lyrics, you can just tell by the sound.

DeLillos - Kast Alle Papirene






eh...this one has some kind of weird video footage and it cuts off early, compared to what I yarharhar pirat...I mean got. On my ipod.


----------



## thomastom682

Now i am listening my most favorite song "Ek Tera Pyar" by Bohemia The Punjabi Rap Star. I like Hip Hop and Rap music.


----------



## whyerr

Cat Power - Sea of Love

..while sitting at a starbucks. What a pleasant surprise, indeed :>


----------



## Toska




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## tuna




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 3053

If you don't like my lyrics press fast forward

mothafu


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## ceruleansky




----------



## Toska




----------



## CaveJohnson

But in all seriousness..


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Neonite




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## kiwigrl

A very cool song by a fellow kiwi who was raised 1/2 hour from where I live but who now lives in Nashville.


----------



## kiwigrl

A live version of Phil's song from his kids album. Quite well done.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Ubuntu

Kraftwerk-Computer Love


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Ubuntu

Crucial Conflict-Hay


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Necrilia




----------



## nádej

'Adlai Stevenson' - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Ubuntu

Curtis Mayfield-It's All Right


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## tuna

f(x) is really growing on me these days.


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PrinceinExile

tuna said:


> f(x) is really growing on me these days.


I only clicked on this because the chick in the coat made me think of Dante from DMC, I favorite'd the video.

Also my video:


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Toska




----------



## ladybugxD

Music starts at 2:13 if anyone just wants to skip the intro. But it's more fun to watch the whole video


----------



## Ubuntu

Ornette Coleman-Lonely Woman


----------



## Toska

Eargasm @2:00


----------



## Ubuntu

Vivaldi-Summer


----------



## nádej

'All Delighted People' (original)' - Sufjan Stevens





I've seen him play this live twice, and each time I've just been completely floored and reduced to a mess of emotion.


----------



## Ubuntu

David Lanz-Lost In Paradise


----------



## PrinceinExile

sprinkles said:


>


Haven't heard this in months thanks :3


----------



## Ubuntu

John Coltrane-Africa


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ubuntu

Corelli-La Folia


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Neon Knight

Falling on the floor laughing right now...ow I hurt XD


----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Ubuntu

Michael Brecker-Delta City Blues


----------



## Toska




----------



## Ubuntu

Wendy Rene-After Laughter (Comes Tears)


----------



## 1987




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Ubuntu

Nina Simone-Ain't Got No


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## pears

radiohead - paranoid android


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MrShatter

... *Breathes in* Be strong! You're still a man! You're still a man!


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Catenaccio

My mom always used to listen to this song when I was a kid. They don't make em this classy any more.


----------



## 3053




----------



## 1987




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 3053




----------



## 2562q




----------



## Alatheia

^This sublimity which makes me weep.


----------



## Sheppard




----------



## saltare




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fodzy




----------



## friendly80sfan

Breathe- Anna Nalick. I love this song! It just came on the radio!


----------



## PrinceinExile

_I know we have given all that we can give,
when there is nothing to lean on well I remember this
"All we make up this lifetime is always here within and remembers that's why..."
We should *NEVER.GIVE.IN*~_


----------



## Ubuntu

John Coltrane-Afro Blue


----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## PrinceinExile

(It's a cover by a voice actor that done a few dozen animes and some game roles in COD and the new batman (Two-face))


----------



## Spiny




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 1987




----------



## Catenaccio




----------



## nádej

'Tangled in this Trampled Wheat' - The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## Drewbie

http://vimeo.com/ryanmccoy/edgarsheart


----------



## Donkey D Kong

This song is feeling how I am right now


----------



## viva




----------



## nádej

'Cross Your Fingers' - Laura Marling


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong

It sounds amazing at 33rpm


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Catenaccio

Embarrassing, but a true classic!


----------



## Frosty

Nice little ditty from one of my favorite bands.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Cadenza

Regina Spektor - Samson

_You are my sweetest downfall
I loved you first, I loved you first
Beneath the stars came fallin' on our heads
But they're just old light, they're just old light
Your hair was long when we first met_


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Symphony X
Album: Twilight in Olympus
Title: Smoke and Mirrors
Year: 1998
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Middletown, New Jersey, United States

About: Symphony X is often compared to other progressive metal bands such as Dream Theater, Fates Warning and Shadow Gallery. Their music includes complex timings and odd meters while incorporating elements of symphonic metal and more traditional heavy metal. It also contains strong neo-classical elements reminiscent of Yngwie Malmsteen, Cacophony, Randy Rhoads, and other neo-classical metal artists.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Savatage
Album: The Wake of Magellan
Title: Turns to Me
Year: 1998
Genre: Heavy Metal
From: Tarpon Springs, Florida, United States

About: Before they became Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## Elaminopy

I love this band and song.






Artist: Therion
Album: Vovin
Title: Wine of Aluqah
Year: 1998
Genre: Symphonic Metal
From: Upplands Väsby, Sweden

About: Beginning as a death metal band, they later turned to combining orchestral elements with their metal music, employing heavy use of choirs and classical musicians, not only as additions to but also as integral parts of the composition. Therion is the first metal band with fully live orchestra featured. It is also the band which originated, popularised and influenced the symphonic metal genre, cited as "the most adventurous metal band at present". Because of these extents they take in conducting their music, they have been dubbed as "Opera Metal".


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Angra
Album: Fireworks
Title: Wings of Reality
Year: 1998
Genre: Power Metal
From: São Paulo, Brazil

About: Fireworks was a departure from Angra's earlier experimental sound. It focused more on the traditional heavy metal sound, and lacked the classical influences that were apparent in Angels Cry and the Brazilian rhythms that were included in Holy Land


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Toska




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Donkey D Kong

This song man... this song


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Frosty said:


> Nice little ditty from one of my favorite bands.
> 
> _[guided by voices - game of pricks]_


love GBVs! My Vitriol do a great cover if this...






actually My Vitriol do a lot of great covers! and originals for that matter!~

Their cover of 'Jawbox - static' is awesome.. another song that originally was very lo-fi
so great to hear it with better production! B)


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Pain of Salvation
Album: One Hour by the Concrete Lake
Title: Part of the Machine: Inside
Year: 1998
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Eskilstuna, Sweden

About: Their sound is characterised by powerful, accentuated guitar work, broad vocal range, abrupt switching between heavy and calm passages, intense syncopation, and polyrhythmic experimentation. Another trademark of the band is that each album is a concept album. Some of the topics addressed in the band's albums include sexuality, war and its effect on family and humanity, environmental issues (such as nuclear power), the forming of the individual, and the nature of God, humankind, and existence.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Spiny




----------



## Elaminopy

I LOVE this song.






Artist: Ayreon
Album: Into the Electric Castle
Title: Amazing Flight: A) Amazing Flight in Space - B) Stardance - C) Flying Colours
Year: 1998
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Hilversum, Netherlands

About: Ayreon's musical style derives mostly from heavy metal and progressive rock, but combines them with genres like folk, classical and electronica. The majority of Ayreon's albums are dubbed "rock operas" because the albums contain complex storylines featuring a host of characters, usually with each one being represented by a unique vocalist.

Ayreon's music is characterized by the use of traditional instruments in rock music (guitars, bass guitar, drums, synthesizers, electric organs) mixed with instruments more native to folk and classical music (e.g. mandolins, violins, violas, celli, flutes, sitars and didgeridoo). Lucassen writes the music and the lyrics, sings and plays instruments on all of the Ayreon albums, alongside many guest musicians, but the drums are played by Ed Warby most of the time, so he is considered as a member, even though he's not an official one.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## 1987




----------



## Agile




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Riy




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Rhapsody of Fire
Album: Symphony of Enchanted Lands
Title: Emerald Sword
Year: 1998
Genre: Power Metal
From: Trieste, Italy

About: In the years that followed 1997, Turilli, Staropoli and Lione developed this new sound even more with their second album Symphony of Enchanted Lands in 1998, having been joined by bass player Alessandro Lotta. They wrote pieces such as Emerald Sword, drawing on Russian folklore and Celtic style elements and adding to the Emerald Sword Saga.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Stratovarius
Album: Destiny
Title: Destiny
Year: 1998
Genre: Power Metal
From: Helsinki, Finland

About: It is one of the band's most progressive albums.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Obstructions

Seriously making me bawl haha :')


----------



## LinaLove

I wanted to listen to something catchy tonight.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## SubarcticINFP

You Learn - Alannis


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Toska




----------



## Hiccups24-7

JJ - let them


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Nightwish
Album: Oceanborn
Title: Devil & the Deep Dark Ocean
Year: 1998
Genre: Symphonic Metal
From: Kitee, Finland

About: Nightwish performs a blend of symphonic metal and power metal. Their music has been described as “bombastic heavy, symphonic and cinematic, with keyboards and strings creating a gothic atmosphere”.

The band is also known to be complex and multi-layered. Their approach is epic, theatrical and operatic. Critic Chad Bowar notes that the music is "always very melodic with memorable choruses and a lot of hooks." Some would also list Nightwish as heavy metal.

The usage of a female vocalist has become a sort of trademark, though less so since the outbreak of new female fronted metal bands in the mid-2000s with the popularization of bands such as Evanescence, Within Temptation, Leaves' Eyes, and several gothic metal bands mixing female and male vocals, such as Tristania, Epica and the early Within Temptation.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Mindless Self Indulgence
Album: Tight
Title: Pussy All Night
Year: 1999
Genre: Industrial
From: New York City, New York, United States

About: Their music has a mixed style including rap, punk rock, alternative rock, electronica, techno and industrial. Due to the style of their music lacking a definite genre, they coined the term 'Industrial Jungle Pussy Punk' to describe their music, but later, they denounced the term.


----------



## freeagen




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Children of Bodom
Album: Hatebreeder
Title: Silent Night, Bodom Night
Year: 1999
Genre: Melodic Death Metal
From: Espoo, Finland

About: In it, the band explores a classically influenced sound, as well as a dark, black metal atmosphere evidenced by fast, tremolo picked riffs, blast-beats, and Alexi using a more black metal-oriented vocal approach (Alexi had joked that Hatebreeder was "too black metal for heavy metal fans and too heavy metal for black metal fans"). It also carries some influence from power metal, in the fast riffs and complex soloing style. This record contains concert favorites such as "Silent Night, Bodom Night" and "Downfall". The keyboards show more presence on this album, with longer and more elaborate solos than in their previous work.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Therion
Album: Crowning of Atlantis
Title: The Crowning of Atlantis
Year: 1999
Genre: Symphonic Metal
From: Upplands Väsby, Sweden

About: Beginning as a death metal band, they later turned to combining orchestral elements with their metal music, employing heavy use of choirs and classical musicians, not only as additions to but also as integral parts of the composition. Therion is the first metal band with fully live orchestra featured. It is also the band which originated, popularised and influenced the symphonic metal genre, cited as "the most adventurous metal band at present". Because of these extents they take in conducting their music, they have been dubbed as "Opera Metal".


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## whyerr

:>


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Dream Theater
Album: Metropolis, Part 2: Scenes From a Memory
Title: Act I: Scene Three: II. Fatal Tragedy
Year: 1999
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Long Island, New York, United States

About: Dream Theater is well noted for being one of the early progenitors of the progressive metal genre. The original two members, John Petrucci and John Myung have strong influences from bands such as Rush, Yes, Iron Maiden, various speed metal bands, and even the hair metal of the day. This synthesis created a unique metal that was not traditional of the day: it had distorted guitars and fast riffing, but the music focused more on technical proficiency and precise execution than on heavy metal riffs. The band's music has focused on three main elements: metal, melody, and progressive roots.


----------



## 1987




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Sonata Arctica
Album: Ecliptica
Title: Blank File
Year: 1999
Genre: Power Metal
From: Kemi, Finland

About: 1999 their style was thoroughly worked upon and ultimately was drastically changed, acquiring strong emphasis on the keyboard melodies and relying on an easily distinguishable rhythm line maintained both by the bass and the guitar. Vocalist Tony Kakko developed a clean singing style which relies both on falsetto and tenor voices and second guitarist Marko Paasikoski left the band. Kakko has stated that the change of sound was influenced by fellow Finnish power metal band Stratovarius.


----------



## Rhyskopetsky

louis mackey - overthrow heaven
portugal. the man - once was one


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Luca Turilli
Album: King of the Nordic Twilight
Title: Black Dragon
Year: 1999
Genre: Power Metal
From: Trieste, Italy

About: Luca Turilli is considered one of the most influential and prominent modern power metal guitarists. His rhythm playing is very much similar to that of guitarists such as Timo Tolkki and Kai Hansen, in that he uses extensive use of power chords, palm muting, and pedal tones. He also is influenced by guitarists such as Yngwie Malmsteen and Jason Becker with his neo-classical structuring and phrasing. His lead playing often includes extensive use of sweep picked arpeggios, tremolo picking, classically influenced phrases, and scales such as aeolian, harmonic minor, phrygian mode, locrian, and melodic minor.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Space Cat

XD


----------



## Nomenclature

Ugh, this song gives me chills.


----------



## LinaLove

This song makes me feel sad, yet calm somehow.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Spiral Architect
Album: A Sceptic's Universe
Title: Insect
Year: 2000
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Oslo, Norway

About: The overall idea was to once and for all integrate jazz-fusion elements with uncompromising metal. In other words, to explore technical metal.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 1987




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown Goes Down


----------



## 1987




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Levitas

Round Here by Counting Crows

My absolute favorite song.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Fenrir317

This is my thinking/reading music mostly but keeps me interested when on the computer as well.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Nearsification

Easily one of the best music video's I ever seen.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Cadenza

Ingrid Michaelson - Be OK


----------



## Eerie




----------



## PeaTea

Opus 23 by Dustin O'Halloran. 

I think I would like to make it the soundtrack to my life...


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Nightwish
Album: Wishmaster
Title: The Kinslayer
Year: 2000
Genre: Symphonic Metal
From: Kitee, Finland

About: Wishmaster's sound continues the bombastic symphonic power metal approach originally featured on Oceanborn, albeit with more emphasis on atmosphere and melody versus powerful speed and heaviness. Perhaps even more so than its predecessor, Wishmaster has a very clear fantasy theme.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Ayreon
Album: Universal Migrator, Part 1: The Dream Sequencer
Title: Dragon on the Sea
Year: 2000
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Hilversum, Netherlands

About: The Dream Sequencer features a musical style quite disparate from its counterpart Flight of the Migrator, telling the story of a trip through time from a variety of perspectives, it features a prog-infused atmospheric feeling, with a softer and more melodic sound than that of Flight of the Migrator.


----------



## 1987




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Ayreon
Album: Universal Migrator, Part 2: Flight of the Migrator
Title: To the Quasar
Year: 2000
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Hilversum, Netherlands

About: The musical styles found on Flight of the Migrator are in stark contrast to its counterpart The Dream Sequencer, illustrating a wild, raucous journey through the tumultuous and chaotic reaches of outer space. In keeping with the setting of the story, the album's tone is much heavier, exuding a powerful, guitar-driven metal feel throughout.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: At the Drive-In
Album: Relationship of Command
Title: One Armed Scissor
Year: 2000
Genre: Post-Hardcore
From: El Paso, Texas, United States

About: The album combines a hardcore aggressive edge with a melodic drive and harmonious, emotive and surreal vocals and lyrics. While the album continues in the alternative style of At the Drive-In's previous albums, Relationship of Command is seen as a more well-rounded album than its predecessors.


----------



## Agile




----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Symphony X
Album: V: The New Mythology Suite
Title: Fallen
Year: 2000
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Middletown, New Jersey, United States

About: Symphony X is often compared to other progressive metal bands such as Dream Theater, Fates Warning and Shadow Gallery. Their music includes complex timings and odd meters while incorporating elements of symphonic metal and more traditional heavy metal. It also contains strong neo-classical elements reminiscent of Yngwie Malmsteen, Cacophony, Randy Rhoads, and other neo-classical metal artists.


----------



## nádej

'Viðrar Vel Til Loftárása' - Sigur Rós


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Children of Bodom
Album: Follow the Reaper
Title: Mask of Sanity
Year: 2000
Genre: Melodic Death Metal
From: Espoo, Finland

About: This album continues the musical tradition of the previous album, Hatebreeder, only with a more straightforward direction. Much of the black metal and symphonic metal elements are present—mainly in the keyboards, vocals, and fast tempos—as well as a stronger emphasis on power metal.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## nádej

'A Lion's Heart' - The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## Cadenza

Ingrid Michaelson - The Way I Am


----------



## nádej

'The Loneliness and the Scream' - Frightened Rabbit









This song guts me.


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## PseudoSenator

* Unbridled bliss starting at 40 seconds and onwards.
*


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## V3n0M93

The video still cracks me up.


----------



## ladybugxD

A Day To Remember – This Is The House That Doubt Built


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## 3053




----------



## randomcouchpotato

beautiful song, you can really feel the sense of loss and the sense of grief.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

been one of those days.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Rhapsody of Fire
Album: Rain of a Thousand Flames
Title: Rain of a Thousand Flames
Year: 2001
Genre: Power Metal
From: Trieste, Italy


----------



## Elaminopy

No video because this one's an hour long.

Artist: Green Carnation
Album: Light of Day, Day of Darkness
Title: Light of Day, Day of Darkness
Year: 2002
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Kristiansand, Norway

About: Musically, Light of Day, Day of Darkness is pure progressive metal. In this album, the band combines many different instruments, not commonly used in metal, to create an original soundscape. It is said that 600 different samples were used in the editing of the song. The album shows some death metal twinges from their roots with Kjetil Nordhus occasionally using death growls and Anders Kobro implementing occasional blast beats as well.


----------



## Elaminopy

I love this song.






Artist: Pain of Salvation
Album: Remedy Lane
Title: Chapter 1: Fandango
Year: 2002
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Eskilstuna, Sweden

About: It is a concept album focusing on the search of a man to discover himself. It deals with topics such as love, loss, lust, sex and understanding. A portion of the album is autobiographical in nature, and is written by guitarist and vocalist Daniel Gildenlöw.


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Dream Theater
Album: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
Title: The Glass Prison
Year: 2002
Genre: Progressive Metal
From: Long Island, New York, United States

About: Dream Theater is well noted for being one of the early progenitors of the progressive metal genre. The original two members, John Petrucci and John Myung have strong influences from bands such as Rush, Yes, Iron Maiden, various speed metal bands, and even the hair metal of the day. This synthesis created a unique metal that was not traditional of the day: it had distorted guitars and fast riffing, but the music focused more on technical proficiency and precise execution than on heavy metal riffs. The band's music has focused on three main elements: metal, melody, and progressive roots.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## nádej

'Find Your Way Back' - Michelle Branch






I will always and forever adore this album.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

A post-rock masterpiece


----------



## Elaminopy

Artist: Sinergy
Album: Suicide by My Side
Title: Violated
Year: 2002
Genre: Power Metal
From: Helsinki, Finland

About: It shows a substantial progress in their musical style; singer Kimberly Goss performs in a sharper, more aggressive vocal style, and guitarists Alexi Laiho and Roope Latvala perform more technical solos.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## Elaminopy

My 2.5-year-old singing nonsense sounds with some kind of tune.


----------



## LinaLove

I'm feeling really sick to my stomach with depression, and I like listening to sad music.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## nádej

'Seeds' - Samuel Seth Bernard & May Erlewine






...Except the studio version, not the live one. Live versions are all that are to be found on youtube.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Days of the New - Shelf in the Room


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Toska




----------



## 1987




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## ladybugxD

Yeah, Yeah..


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## nádej

'The Freshmen' - The Verve Pipe






When I was little I taped this off the radio onto a cassette tape and I just remember sitting on my bedroom floor listening and then rewinding and then listening again. And over and over and over. I was probably 7.


----------



## Toska




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## PrinceinExile

This song suddenly came up in my randomized play list as I was starting to feel like giving up on my current project...


----------



## BloodiedDenizen

First of all, I'd like to thank whoever posted the Fair to Midland song earlier. You found me a new favorite band. 

But. For now.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Ubuntu

I just finished this. I only heard of the group a few minutes ago.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## nádej

'Nil Na La' - Solas


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Erudis




----------



## pizzaface

*On repeat*

*M83*'s Midnight City


----------



## Bellsouth




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## PrinceinExile

Great song, great old AMV-


----------



## TJSeabury

*My 4+ hr hardstyle playlist is currently on this!*


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## TJSeabury

Now its on this!


----------



## srsly

Now:





Earlier:


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## 3053




----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Beatles - tomorrow never knows





nice cover version by Screamfeeder..


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## MonieJ

My Fav Bleach Opening song :3


----------



## nádej

'New Slang' - The Shins


----------



## MonieJ

Clean version for the kiddos :wink:


----------



## Agile




----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Hole Punch Generation - don't go


----------



## Nearsification




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## 3053

Just want to dance


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## 1987




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## reletative




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Agelaius

This:






And it's slightly modified (piano only) version for the Piano Collections...






Loooooooooove these songs :blushed:


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## nádej

'Weeds' - Joshua James






One of the most beautiful songs in existence.


----------



## 2562q




----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## timeless




----------



## Kr3m1in

Bluntress said:


>


@Belua and I totally rocked out to this song. Millions of times


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Agile




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Agile




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Agelaius




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ranoosha




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## ladybugxD

I never knew I was a techno fan.


----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Frank Zappa - Tink Walks Amok


----------



## srsly

I just bought Spirit If..., so, naturally, I will be listening to it.


----------



## escapist




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## tuna




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## nádej

'Swimming in the Swamp' - The National Lights


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## reletative




----------



## Agile




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## 3053




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Agile




----------



## nádej

'Helpless' - Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## PrinceinExile

*BEAST*


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## 3053

Beyond addictive


----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## TJSeabury

Deep in the crispy crunch! omgomgomgomg!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## stitchinguptheseams

"My Understandings" by Of Mice & Men.
Favorite song atm


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## DestinyStarX

:happy:


----------



## Ubuntu

I'm listening to this for the first time.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## tuna




----------



## 3053




----------



## whyerr

" with my one eye open and one eye closed "


----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Hiccups24-7

yay for glitch.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Blekh

Albert Einstein vs. Stephen Hawking. Who won? I'd say Einstein simply because of his "Cause that means Albert E = MC squared"


----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## alternatehero




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Warbringer - "Shattered Like Glass" by GuitarWorld on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Frosty

"my girlfriend says/my boyfriend says..." hahaha. Classic.


----------



## Who




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## claude




----------



## PrinceinExile

Acoustic nerd rock + Nerdcore hip-hop


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## minavanhelsing




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Toska




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## halah




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## TurquoiseBlue




----------



## thistled bones




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Peripheral




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Gay Dad - transmission


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Black Rabbit

Fuck yeah


----------



## Mouse222




----------



## 3053

I have no idea what's wrong with me


----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Simonetta

The sound of rain outside my window.


----------



## TJSeabury

Simonetta said:


> The sound of rain outside my window.


What a coincidence!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## nádej

'The Banjolin Song' - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Simonetta

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bazjMTkW2c

Beautiful and haunting; makes me want to cry, even if I haven't seen this movie.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Luneth

'Glory of the Empire', Circus Maximus


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Simonetta




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## LotusBlossom

fun remake of a classical thai song


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Catenaccio




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*At the Drive-In - the Big Day Out (2001)*

_
*In January 2001,* At the Drive-In traveled to Australia for the Big Day Out music festival. While performing in Sydney, they left partway through their set after telling the attendance to calm down and observe the safety rules against moshing. After their refusal, Zavala told the crowd, "I think it's a very very sad day when the only way you can express yourself is through slamdancing!" then after pointing at an audience member crowd surfing saying, "Look at that... You learned that from the TV! You didn't learn that from your best friend!" and finally stating to the crowd, "You're a robot, you're a sheep!" before bleating at them several times, finishing with, "I have a microphone and you don't! You're a sheep, you watch TV way too much!" and leaving the stage. Later that same day, teenager Jessica Michalik was crushed to death in a mosh pit that took place at a Limp Bizkit set later on that day at the concert. Bixler-Zavala has not spoken of Big Day Out since 

The following month, At the Drive-In canceled the last five dates of its European tour, citing "complete mental and physical exhaustion" of the members._



pre interview and full show (well all three songs)...


----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Brian1

This is an awesome video. My brother who is lukewarm on the Doors made an exception to this song.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## MonieJ

I don't care what they call themselves now they shall always be The Jakes to me


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Drewbie

the devil makes three - man tap


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## serenesam




----------



## serenesam




----------



## YourVeryFlesh




----------



## Eerie




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Luneth

'Through her Silvery Body', Swallow the Sun


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Simonetta

............................


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Spiny




----------



## entropy




----------



## Toska




----------



## YourVeryFlesh




----------



## Luneth

'Cry of a Restless Soul', Lost Horizon


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053

Muse's album Origin of Symmetry


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Toska




----------



## Snakecharmer

Obsessed with Les Claypool right now... roud:


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Bjork's new album! Yes.*


----------



## whyerr

woop woop


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## TJSeabury

EVERYONE NEEDS TO HEAR THIS!  Gave me an Ne-gasm!


----------



## Plaxico




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## MonieJ

The vid is not kid friendly >.> so only the song haha


----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Van

Saddest music





So keen to play this: don't have a string orchestra. PerC string quartet anyone? ):


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Erudis

This live version is really awesome.


----------



## KeepSmilingDarling

Caraphernilia - Pierce The Veil


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## PrinceinExile

Very good, underrated band


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Lady Lullaby




----------



## Ubuntu

So far, I've listened to nothing but Mozart all day.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## LotusBlossom

my soul and my spirit will go on!


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Erudis

Kayness said:


> my soul and my spirit will go on!
> Dragonforce - My Spirit Will Go On - YouTube


Well then,






:happy:


----------



## Toska




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Bjork + Telsa coils = <3*


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## 2562q




----------



## Toska




----------



## ModelandActress

Someone Like You by Adele.


----------



## Souljorn

this song been stuck in my head for the last few days.....


----------



## Luneth

'Eagle Fly Free', Helloween


----------



## DevislAnegel54

:sad:


----------



## 3053




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## 3053




----------



## Luneth

'San Sebastian (Revisted)', Sonata Arctica


----------



## 3053

A really good cover.


----------



## Luneth

'I am the Wooden Doors', Agalloch


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Luneth

'Eagle Fly Free', Helloween


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Luneth

'A Past and Future Secret', Blind Guardian


----------



## Erudis




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Luneth

'Guardians of Fate', Ensiferum


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Luneth

'Pure', Lost Horizon


----------



## YourVeryFlesh




----------



## Luneth

'Nectar', Opeth


----------



## 3053




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Luneth

'Eclipse (Vita Nova)', Hollenthon


----------



## Blake Lugosi

sunny hill-midnight circus


----------



## Eerie




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Toska

@Frosty now you've got me addicted to Unwound. Thank ye very much :F


----------



## Cool Breeze




----------



## Catenaccio




----------



## Catenaccio

Cool Breeze said:


>


My mom always used to have this on in the background when I was growing up. As well as this one:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Sunshine Factory


----------



## 3053

lol


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Toska




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl

This makes me think of the romance my husband and I have.


----------



## Monkey King




----------



## Cherry Mocha Surprise

Breathless by Shankar Mahadewan, an Indian singer. It's such a unique song. 

INDIAN MUSIC IS MY ONE TRUE LOVE <3333333


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Rosethorn

Nause - Made Of


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Hiccups24-7

just got my hands on the new album... *excited* ...






^^^from their last album.


----------



## whyerr




----------



## 3053




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Who




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## whyerr




----------



## zallla

Mew - Special.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Moon Pix

The only band that has mattered to me over the last year. Noisy, emotional and trashy as hell. In a word (or two) - punk rock!


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Stoneface

I’m listening to Give me everything tonight by Pitbull and Neo, the music and bass is awesome and I listen to this song very often.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## MonieJ

I love Jeremih's voice


----------



## nádej

'Catch the Wind' - Donovan


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## 2562q

Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You (Club Mix)


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## LifeAprentis

Open Skies- David Crowder Band


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Monkey King




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## MonieJ

Kpop baby


----------



## Eerie




----------



## JenovaProject

Ghost Machine- God Forbid


----------



## Toska




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Volis.




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Brian1




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## viva

Doesn't get old.


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Darkestblue

yeah, i've probably posted this like 2 times before. so what? IT'S A GOOD SONG!


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## 3053




----------



## Krutz




----------



## Monkey King




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

I'm not sorry they "matured" in their music, but I do miss this raw, hyper active, angry energy.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053




----------



## Monkey King

this is what I listen to when I clean. I can't bring myself to do it without zoning out.


----------



## Erudis




----------



## MarkTwain

Remix of the "Gerudo Valley" theme from Ocarina of Time


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Obsidean




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## 3053

Shhhh, don't tell a soul.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Demian




----------



## 3053




----------



## ModelandActress

Pretty Girls 
By: Iyaz. 
I'd be his pretty girl. Hahaha


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Global89

Big bad wolf said:


> I'm not sorry they "matured" in their music, but I do miss this raw, hyper active, angry energy.


I personally prefer L.D.50 and The End of All Things to Come, with L.D. 50 being a classic. 
Lost and Found was alright, but it seemed more accessible and definitely less raw, hyperactive, and energetic. 
Have you heard "Thank You," from Hellyeah? Chad Gray wrote it for his grandmother. He also wrote "Death Blooms" in response to her battle with cancer, just as an interesting fact! 

What I'm listening to atm:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Abx




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Uh Huh Her - Nocturnes (2011)\11 Time Stands Still*


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Danse Macabre

<3


----------



## Who




----------



## 3053




----------



## Peripheral

[video=dailymotion;xlnz3u]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlnz3u_dye-fantasy-official-video-by-jeremie-perin_music[/video]


----------



## Drewbie

I just had this song dedicated to me so...





Me: what are you trying to say about me?
Him: you hate talking and love fucking
Me: you understand me


----------



## LibertyPrime

>) go baby go baby!


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Who




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Mind Swirl




----------



## Who




----------



## JenovaProject




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## 3053




----------



## Erudis




----------



## whyerr




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Clear




----------



## Brian1




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## DevislAnegel54

Words are not enough to describe how much I love this man and his music!


----------



## Vaan

What do you think of this? - Ignite's version of "Bloody Sunday". I think it's amazing


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^_-


----------



## 3053




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## YourVeryFlesh

All of the Harry Potter soundtracks. 
While all of them trample over my heart, this one especially makes me feel like crying:






My poor childhood.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## whyerr

I'm a total melt-down, mellow-up and feelings-full-on sucker now. 

:} :>


----------



## Who




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Macrosapien

From a game I played back when I was young.. makes me want to cry listening to it


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Mav

One of the all time greats.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Who




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## 3053




----------



## Eerie




----------



## sprinkles

I don't know why, but I love the music in this video. It seems so relaxing... and happy... and... cute. >.> Nevermind the piston contraption. ^^;


----------



## Who




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## friendly80sfan

U2 I Will Follow 
Yay 80s!


----------



## Toska




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## DevislAnegel54

Hated the song at first, but now I'm kind of addicted....

Always happens with me when listening to Marina... :/


----------



## Toska




----------



## Moon Pix

The fascination of the early Manic Street Preachers is in listening to a young band striving to achieve something that is beyond their grasp. They had a very strong vision of what they wanted to be (i.e. situationist post-punk nihilists into Guns N Roses, Albert Camus, Karl Marx and punk rock's anti-love stance). The problem was that they tried to fit all of this into *every single song they wrote* and most of the time the lyrics ended up being incomprehensible because of it. Fascinating to listen to though.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Who




----------



## Erudis




----------



## chimeric

@Ubuntu Aww, my mom was listening to that in the hospital when I was born.

Loving _Dusty In Memphis_ to pieces these days. Most beautiful melodrama ever.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## pepperpotts

Was listening to an oldie: youtube.com/watch?v=ONepFcRGkHE - unable to post links due to low posts @[email protected]


----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Jorji

Black Crowes - Stop Kickin My Heart Around - YouTube


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Agile




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Who




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## timeless




----------



## suicidal_orange




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Erudis




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Abx




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Cover3




----------



## Eerie




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Who




----------



## slime




----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## 2562q




----------



## Abx




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## PrinceinExile

Press Start


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I didn't exactly care for the song at first, but I've grown to love it over time.


----------



## Erbse

Zweifellos - F.R. feat. Tim Bendzko by l44t on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Fuck ye.


----------



## Abx




----------



## Abx




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Danse Macabre

It's soo catchy, I just keep playing it over and over. Also, Daniel Johns just as hot as he is talented, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## slime




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## PrinceinExile

-----------------------


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Cheveyo

I'm fairly certain there's some sinister subliminal stuff in their dance moves, cause I can't look away.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## intrasearching




----------



## intrasearching




----------



## Abx




----------



## 3053




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## HandiAce

Boxcar Man - The Wandering Endorphin


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Aedesia




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Abx




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## Drewbie

@Aedesia 
Another Mary Magdalan fan? *flails*


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Toska




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Abx




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

You never see awesome shit like this in America. =\


----------



## Strangelove

Superstar - Sonic Youth


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Ace Face

She is a fantastic lady! I adore her, and this remix! 

Nez Erok - My Little Angel (Remix by Draft) by Nez Erok on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Abx




----------



## Abx




----------



## Jonah Hall

Movin' Out (Anthony's Song) ~ Billy Joel


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Eerie

lololol


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Peripheral




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Rose for a Heart

Trance!
Solarstone - Touchstone


----------



## Abx




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Rusalka




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Abx




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Agile




----------



## clicheguevara

_"When it began, for those who don't know
It didn't matter how you looked or what you wore to a show
Dress codes, fuck no! we didn't care
About the brand of your jeans and all that shit in your hair
But now the biggest part is all about the image and not the art
[...]
What happened the music and the message that I love?__"

_That's a legitimate question.


----------



## Danse Macabre

It's friggin good.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Abx




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Ace Face

Anyone who can listen to this and not laugh... props, lol.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Agile




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Ace Face said:


> Anyone who can listen to this and not laugh... props, lol.


Didn't even smile, what do I win?


----------



## Ace Face

Axe said:


> Didn't even smile, what do I win?


Cyber kiss? :**


----------



## Agile




----------



## QueCueYew

wtf? 
this exists? i mean really? why is it so hypnotizing?!
WHAT'S GOING ON?!!?


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pretty.Odd

Yonkers- Tyler The Creator


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Brian1

This is right now, in the moment...the flute takes you away."to just be, then you find God..."


----------



## Agile




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## whyerr

..i swear Little Dragon ripped 'em off!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Abx




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## caramel_choctop




----------



## caramel_choctop

Goosebumps at his voice. :crazy:


----------



## Blind Ocelot




----------



## Brian1

This is more of spoken word, than song, but it has a noble patriotic theme in the background. From the great mind that is William S. Burroughs, A_ Thanksgiving Prayer:_


----------



## 3053




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## whyerr

ah, good old.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## 3053

yeaah baby


----------



## Abx




----------



## Ace Face

How freakin' cool x)


----------



## Who

I don't listen to Modest Mouse nearly as much as I used to but their first album had a lot of good songs.


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Who




----------



## Toska




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Who




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Who




----------



## rayray1




----------



## Abx




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Brian1

This is the song I'm listening to right now, right this second, right this minute:


----------



## Who




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Praesepe

Suede- Whipsnade


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Abx




----------



## Agile




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Promethea




----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm listening to this because it's apparent that the club can't even handle right now:






When your life is so complicated, GO STUPID. Yep!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## MasterOfDistraction

Not over 15 posts yet so I can't embed the youtube video... But:

Skyrim: The Dragonborn Comes - Female Cover by Malukah

So beautiful! :happy:


----------



## Abx




----------



## abitsilly




----------



## Agile




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Harley




----------



## Abx




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Lady Lullaby

Owl City - Deer In The Headlights - YouTube


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Erudis




----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

Etta James, whose health has been fading in recent years, is now terminally ill, and her live-in doctor is asking for prayers.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Abx




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## MasterOfDistraction

Aaand good night :happy:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Skadi




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## icecream




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## loriemoon




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## lethal lava land

Pink Floyd - "-Jugaband Blues"


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Abx




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## nádej

'Eet' - Regina Spektor


----------



## Agile

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autumn Raven

I Wanna Be Your Dog- The Stooges.


----------



## nádej

'Ghost' - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## MoonRabbit

I so just wanted to share my mood. It is snowing outside, with giant snowflakes that feel like the tears of some fallen gods.
So this is my song:


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Alice_Morgan




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Harley




----------



## soya




----------



## JamieBond

Lei Pero' by Eros Ramazzotti


----------



## SeeNbetween




----------



## blkrbt

Ace Face said:


>


Not only does this bring a huge smile to my face every time that I see it... It also gave me this...


----------



## Alice_Morgan




----------



## Neon Rainbows




----------



## Wasp




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## Abx

Alice_Morgan said:


>


----- ^ This.


----------



## LordOfTheWings




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Ace Face

I dance like a crazy mother fucker to this song  Gets me pumped every time!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## LordOfTheWings

Eerie said:


>


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie

lol, listening to people are strange reminded me of Lost Boys. totes going to watch it now.


----------



## LordOfTheWings




----------



## orphansparrow

the song of my parrot making kissy noises at me from across the room.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## living_proof

Dinah Washington - I'll Close my Eyes


----------



## Abx

Eerie said:


>


-----^ This.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Who




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Robatix




----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## Drift

Ohhh @kamikaze02 I really like Urban Zakapa
... my problem is that I lack Korean


----------



## kamikaze02

@Drift , hahs! hence why I posted a video with english subtitles . 

this is nice too, 




 
I like BoA's, eat you up


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Abx




----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053




----------



## mercurial

Nujabes released a final album from beyond the grave..Transcendent music. The song Far Fowls gives me chills..


----------



## Abx

Ace Face said:


>


-----^ This.


----------



## Abx




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Abx




----------



## Who




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Drift

kamikaze02 said:


> @_Drift_ , hahs! hence why I posted a video with english subtitles .
> 
> this is nice too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like BoA's, eat you up


You just posted one of my top favourites from them
Not as fond of their latest track as I was with their previous work. 
You listen to a lot of k-indie? Fluxus has a brilliant bunch.





They really do come out with gorgeous timeless music


I'm a big BoA fan. "Eat You Up" was one of the 1st tracks that I came across from her. I wish I turned to k-music then because I wouldn't have missed DBSK(5)
"Hurricane Venus" is easily one of my favourite albums... even throughout this year nothing has topped it


----------



## Toska




----------



## nádej

'Winter Song' - Sara Bareilles & Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## 3053




----------



## Eerie

lololol


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Frosty

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Drewbie

THE DEVIL MAKES THREE. *SWOONS*


----------



## Dorigen

Nightwish + the DragonLance novels = fantastic song.

And for some reason, my 15-year-old little brother is playing this in the other room:






I suppose I have my boyfriend to "thank" for introducing him to that weird 90s movie which nobody actually watched...


----------



## Abx




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Toska




----------



## NotYourTypicalHero

Crazysah said:


> What Song are you listening to now?
> 
> I am currently listening to Oasis - Falling Down
> 
> Crazysah


_Breathe (2AM)~by_ Anna Nalick 
XD LOVE THIS SONG! Pandora Radio kicks arse!


----------



## dob

*The Avett Brothers – Ten Thousand Words*

Ten thousand words swarm around my head
Ten million more in books written beneath my bed
I wrote or read them all when searchin' in the swarms
Still can't find out how to hold my hands

And I know you need me in the next room over
But I am stuck in here all paralyzed
For months I got myself in ruts 
Too much time spent in mirrors framed in yellow walls

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about
Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about

And everyone around me shakes their head in disbelief
And says I'm too caught up
They say young is good and old is fine
And truth is cool but all that matters 
Is that you have your good times
But their good times come with prices
And I can't believe it when I hear the jokes they make
At anyone's expese except their own
Would they laugh if they knew who paid?

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about
Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about

And after we are through ten years
Of making it to be the most of glorious day dues
I'll come back home without my things
'Cause the clothes I wore out there I will not wear 'round you
And they'll be quick to point out our shortcomings
And how the experts all have had their doubts

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about


----------



## Ace Face

The awkward silence of a broken family on Christmas day. 

Living the dream here, folks.


----------



## dob

*How did he get in my head?*

*The Avett Brothers – Ten Thousand Words*

Ten thousand words swarm around my head
Ten million more in books written beneath my bed
I wrote or read them all when searchin' in the swarms
Still can't find out how to hold my hands

And I know you need me in the next room over
But I am stuck in here all paralyzed
For months I got myself in ruts 
Too much time spent in mirrors framed in yellow walls

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about
Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about

And everyone around me shakes their head in disbelief
And says I'm too caught up
They say young is good and old is fine
And truth is cool but all that matters 
Is that you have your good times
But their good times come with prices
And I can't believe it when I hear the jokes they make
At anyone's expese except their own
Would they laugh if they knew who paid?

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about
Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about

And after we are through ten years
Of making it to be the most of glorious day dues
I'll come back home without my things
'Cause the clothes I wore out there I will not wear 'round you
And they'll be quick to point out our shortcomings
And how the experts all have had their doubts

Ain't it like most people? I'm no different
We love to talk on things we don't know about


----------



## dob

Ever been with your family and yet felt like your sharing Christmas with complete strangers? LOL


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Emmily

Meg and Dia - What if


----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Abx




----------



## Who




----------



## PrinceinExile

Libre me from hell


----------



## mercurial

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To KNow. It won't get out of my head!


----------



## Abx




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Who




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## lethal lava land

Notorious B.I.G. - Mo Money, Mo Problems


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Splintered in Her Head




----------



## Abx




----------



## Ariana

Last Dance. It's a nice song.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sofie




----------



## madhatter




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## lethal lava land

Bon Jovi - "Wanted Dead or Alive"


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Abx

Abx said:


>


----^ This.


----------



## Who




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Eerie




----------



## madhatter




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Abx




----------



## madhatter




----------



## HandiAce

Fanfare by Dante Bucci.

The Hang Drums!


----------



## Abx




----------



## Abx




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## madhatter




----------



## MsDesallon

Clazziquai - Romeo & Juliet <3


----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## Abx

Songs from INXS.


----------



## Who




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## slightlycrazed

_Okay I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Don't_ by *Brand New*.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

Ace Face said:


>


OMFG! stop being the best ever!


----------



## Ace Face

Eerie said:


> OMFG! stop being the best ever!


Dude, I've literally been a Röyksopp fan since Melody A.M. first came out. I remember being like thirteen and trying to get other people to listen. They just looked at me like I was weird. "Poor Leno" was the first song of theirs I ever heard. I was instantly in love. I'm glad they're finally really starting to get the recognition they deserve  Their music has carried me through so much! Gahhhh, they're so fantastic! <3


----------



## Eerie

Ace Face said:


> Dude, I've literally been a Röyksopp fan since Melody A.M. first came out. I remember being like thirteen and trying to get other people to listen. They just looked at me like I was weird.  "Poor Leno" was the first song of theirs I ever heard. I was instantly in love. I'm glad they're finally really starting to get the recognition they deserve  Their music has carried me through so much! Gahhhh, they're so fantastic! <3


I can't say that, someone introduced me to them last year. But they are amazing, seriously amazing. You are the best enfp ever btw.


----------



## Ace Face

Eerie said:


> I can't say that, someone introduced me to them last year. But they are amazing, seriously amazing. You are the best enfp ever btw.


No, you are! :O 

I'm really getting into this gypsy stuff you're posting o.0 yuuum.


----------



## Abx

Songs by INXS.


----------



## Eerie

Ace Face said:


> No, you are! :O
> 
> I'm really getting into this gypsy stuff you're posting o.0 yuuum.


It's totally sexy right?!?!?! something about that violin gets me going ;P


----------



## Eerie

hate britney spears? I don't give a shit. She's awesome! 


oh oh oh ooooooh aoh!


----------



## Ace Face

IDGAF how old she is now. She's still mesmerizingly gorgeous, and I would still do her if ever presented the chance >_>'


----------



## Eerie

I just wanna go to the party she's gonna go!


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## kiwigrl

Foo fighters... I love the Foos. Currently on "Pretender".


----------



## Abx




----------



## Who




----------



## OffTheBooks




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Abx




----------



## Frosty

Suburban Lawns - Janitor


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Abx

Songs by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Who




----------



## Vaan




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Who




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## OffTheBooks




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Abx

Song by The Fray


----------



## Abx




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## 31481

Two steps from hell - protectors of the earth
I just discovered the band. They make epic soundtracks to movie trailers.


----------



## whyerr




----------



## 3053




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Plaxico




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Abx

Songs by The Wallflowers


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Zerosum

Puscifer - Monsoon


----------



## Darkestblue

I feel like I'm in a capsule, by myself, leaving Earth. Slowly floating away to the unknown.﻿ Good bye, Earth.


----------



## Abx

Songs by Eminem


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie

holy shit what is this? what are these? are these tears? fuuuuuck.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## sprinkles

Ace Face said:


>


I listened to these guys when I was a kid... I'm glad I was exposed to a broad array of music types from early on.


----------



## Ace Face

sprinkles said:


> I listened to these guys when I was a kid... I'm glad I was exposed to a broad array of music types from early on.


ELO was definitely one of my favorites as a kid. Jeff Lynn is such a freakin' boss. It's a shame more people aren't aware of his accomplishments in the industry. I am such a huge fan of his. Back to the group, though, their song "Telephone Line" was one of my earliest memories of music and synesthesia


----------



## Ace Face

Pedobear approves.


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Sheppard

The doctor peered into the pregnant woman's WOMBWOMBWOMBWOMBWOMBWOMB 

"Ma'am, you're having a dubstep baby"


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Who




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

At first I was laughing at the video, then I started tearing up by the end of it.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Who




----------



## Shades of Gray




----------



## Paradox1987

Juts found my copy of "More Pleasant Grey" again. Wow, I'd forgotten just how amazing "Under" were; and the eponymous track isn't even the best one


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

R.I.P. Etta


----------



## DirtyMink

Reggae music........#1 in my life.


----------



## DirtyMink

But I like anything that inspires me creatively........


----------



## Toska




----------



## Who




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Donkey D Kong

I love me some classic doom metal.


----------



## Azure Bass

Since this is possible in 8 bit, imagine the reality of the potential behind music.


----------



## Erudis




----------



## Who




----------



## PerturbedPrufrock

Owen Pallett is amazing live.


----------



## lethal lava land

Regina Spektor - "Us"

(500) Days of Summer, and this song <3


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## cue5c

Can't. Stop. Listening.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Patrick Burris




----------



## dizzygirl




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Nucky

South Side - Moby


----------



## Ace Face

Don't judge me


----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## Eerie




----------



## LotusBlossom

I have this song stuck in my head since last night because I dreamt about it. I woke up in a daze, remembering exactly how it went but took me a few hours to figure out the name of the song...


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## sprinkles

over and over and over


----------



## HandiAce

Black Sock by Sam Westphalen






This guy BETTER get signed ASAP.


----------



## wingcharm

*viva la vida- coldplay*


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## MegaTuxRacer




----------



## intrasearching

The soundtrack of exsanguination.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Harley




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Misha

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3053




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Toska




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Frosty

Fistful of Crows - Worse Than the First


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## soya

*



*


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## intrasearching

Ah, it's been a while.


----------



## Ace Face

Robot Unicorn Attack, y u no choose song that doesn't get stuck in my head?!?!


----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Eerie




----------



## cue5c

I hope this is the album that finally gets her noticed.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## paradanmellow

parthay babeh!


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## Who




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Obsidean




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## Rachel Something




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Disfigurine

_I want your blood
I want it in my hair_


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ćerulean

@timeless
@Eerie


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 3053

pretty theatrical without the histrionics


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## MrShatter

Atlas Sound Pandora station


----------



## MrShatter




----------



## calcifer

Well, a second ago I was watching The Big Bang Theory.
This moment, I opened my Pandora radio and it started playing Drake.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Ubuntu

Hayden's Symphony No.22 in E Flat Major


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## FreeSpirit




----------



## Catenaccio




----------



## Ubuntu

It would have been better without Wyclef, no disrespect to him.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## milti

Foster the People - Pumped up Kicks 

*hums and bops head*: 

all the other kids with the pumped up kicks, you better run, better run,
faster than my gun,
all the other kids with the pumped up kicks, you better run, better run,
faster than my bullet

They remind me of MGMT.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Go Go Laz0r wubs!


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Eerie

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Hollow Man

EMO! Seeing them tomorrow!! Reunion!!1111 They'll play more poppy stuff than this type of thing though probably.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Snow




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## madhatter




----------



## CorgiGirl




----------



## HippoHunter94

*Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains) - Arcade Fire*


----------



## Eerie

<3333333333333


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Tad Cooper

IH-AH - Devin Townsend <3


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## timeless




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Siggy

RIP Davy Jones


----------



## zenomax

Understated extravagance


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## 3053

god help me


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Quite a hidden gem (in the classical world anyways)


----------



## 3053




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## PrinceinExile




----------



## Elsewhere1

Adele 21................... this entire album is so................ great!!!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Cheveyo

There's something about that video I find so beautiful.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## timeless




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## BlueG




----------



## Grac3




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Abyss Soul

@sprinkles, 

Don't you miss the sounds of the 80's? That was one of the best musical eras of that century, imo. 

Not a big fan of the 60's but it's always a pleasure to hear this electrifying hit from The Lovin' Spoonful.


----------



## sprinkles

GloriousEnd314 said:


> @sprinkles,
> 
> Don't you miss the sounds of the 80's? That was one of the best musical eras of that century, imo.
> 
> Not a big fan of the 60's but it's always a pleasure to hear this electrifying hit from The Lovin' Spoonful.


Yup, I do in fact. Which is exactly why I was listening to that.


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

Cheezy 80s shit.


----------



## Agape




----------



## prplchknz




----------



## DirtyMink

.....Close my eyes and Im there. Back with her. Can almost still feel her touch.
Oh wait, thats my cat coming﻿ to lay next to me.
False alarm.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## nádej

Summer '12 is going to be this song in the car with the windows down.


----------



## airship_nebula

I know it's not Christmas but so many feels for this song


----------



## strawberryLola

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## ENTJam

"Everytime I call,
You think I'm your freakin' dog,
But I'm not your freakin' dog,
And my heart goes boom!

Everytime we meet,
Down the street,
You don't really give a sh...
And my heart goes boom! Boom! Boom!"


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053

colourssss


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Longdove




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## lethal lava land

The Who - "Blue, Red and Grey"

I adore this song. So much.


----------



## loriemoon




----------



## Cheveyo

I was watching the trailer for Season 2 of the Game of thrones and that song played during it sounded cool.





So I found it, and am currently listening to it:


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Brian1




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## slumvillage

Sadness.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## nádej

'Ignition (Remix)' - R. Kelly


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## timeless




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Moon_Child




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear




----------



## Frosty

Number 12 in the Nostalgia Series...


----------



## Eerie

:happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Rift




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Thalassa

Hey now I know where that Fall Out Boy lyric comes from!


----------



## Rachel Something




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

For tonight is the night we must rock.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Eerie




----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## ItsRelative




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## prplchknz




----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Brian1




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## Rift




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Agape




----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Mind Swirl




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cari Knip

Cheerleader - St. Vincent
and it switched mid post...so now, 
I Bloom Blaum - Coldplay


----------



## Vivz

Rammstein all day long.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Thalassa

an on topic song:






and, my own personal off-topic bullshit:


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Sybok

thanks to @Wormwood and @AyaSullivan


----------



## Moon_Child

My musical tastes are eclectic.


----------



## Thalassa

Harpsichord, mang.

I remember the first time I heard this, it blew my mind. 

I mean _HARPSICHORD MANG!!!

_


----------



## Thalassa

Moon_Child said:


> My musical tastes are eclectic.


I like M.I.A. too. 

Especially that song about stealing people's money.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Maroon 5 — Don't Know Nothing


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Emanuel Mayer said:


> thanks to @Wormwood and @AyaSullivan



You're welcome!


----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

J-Rock fan much.


----------



## Pitchblend

Dualsec - Belief


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Infermiera

breakeven - the script


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Wormwood




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Agile




----------



## busyCHilD




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Coldplayer

Dont judge me :dry:


----------



## Who




----------



## Wormwood




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Agile




----------



## Danse Macabre

Incredible


----------



## Agile




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Sybok

-.-'





yes, she cant spell the word "sword", but I like her :blushed:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Who




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Moon_Child

Eerie said:


>


They made a Pink Floyd cover: 





Song I'm currently listening to:


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## PeacefulCynic

Tiger Mountain Peasant Song-Fleet Foxes


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## ShipwreckEyes




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Pride49




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## esoterictimes

I will always love Miho Hatori.


----------



## Antichrist

Godly drumming, breakdowns, signature stops.


----------



## Paradox1987

Who else remembers this legendary song?


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## ImminentThunder

Her Diamonds - Rob Thomas

(too lazy to look up video  )


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## lethal lava land

Pink Floyd - "Matilda Mother"


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Dimensional Transition

Paradox1987 said:


> Who else remembers this legendary song?


 I do. THC-filled memories.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Neon Knight

Just saw a rerun of Family Guy and looked the epdisode up on YT just to find this:


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Enkidu

Release Part 2 & 3 ft. Saul Williams and Lyrics Born


----------



## brennycat

The Sun - Portugal The Man.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Grac3

Loreena McKennitt - Prologue


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Fiori

It's been thoroughly stuck in my head since Just Dance 2 last night, pfff....


----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Enkidu

A bit of Sound Tribe to end a most excellent day:


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Eifersucht by Rammstein


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Patient by Tool


----------



## Pitchblend

Vanishing Point by Noisia


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## voicetrocity

Hasn't gotten out of my head since I heard it on the radio, this afternoon.


----------



## Tig




----------



## Tig




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## nádej

"Oh Adeline" - Stephen Kellogg & the Sixers






(Sorry it's a video about a dead dog. It was the only place I could find the studio version of the song on Youtube.)


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Tig




----------



## Eerie

I wish I could have seen this irl, so awesome.


----------



## kudi

Eternal Infamy- Dirty Elegance


----------



## Erudis




----------



## ohmyitschels

"Folding Chair" by Regina Spektor


----------



## Robatix




----------



## Who




----------



## Enkidu

Tek 9/Seven Days (dj Spinna Instrumental Remix) - DJ Cam


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## hauntology

calander girl by stars... (sorry, no vid.)


----------



## Wallcat

Hazardous Highway from Kingdom Hearts II, composed by Yoko Shimomura.


----------



## BeauGarcon

dEUS - Twice (We Survive)


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Dashing




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## hauntology




----------



## nádej

'The Boxer' - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## nádej

'Just Like a Woman' - Van Morrison


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Enkidu

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (ENIGMA Remix)





Such a melancholic tune...


----------



## hauntology




----------



## Neon Knight

Paradox1987 said:


>


There's something about this I really liked...

-----


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Frosty




----------



## shadowofambivalence

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwaxgWx2a9U


----------



## Ćerulean

non-photo blue by pinback


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Thanks for the Memories - Fall Out Boy

I just love the song!


----------



## ForzaViola

Kyuss - Thong Song


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## ForzaViola




----------



## Neon Knight

Black Sabbath done '70s porn music style for the WIN! I initially didn't like this, but it's growing on me. The music is great yet different, and the vocals are just nuts! XD


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Laguna

When I'm in a SEXY mood--- it's ALL about Rihanna


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Epictetus

David Allan Coe- Blue Grass Morning


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Frosty

Ugh.........deleted.


----------



## sprinkles

Frosty said:


> Ugh.........deleted.







Hehe sorry, had to do it.

On an unrelated note...


----------



## Frosty

sprinkles said:


> On an unrelated note...


My new theme song. Thank you. God's gonna bless ya, Swim like a bird, burn like a pig, crawl like a rock, dance like a worm, etc.


----------



## sprinkles

Frosty said:


> My new theme song. Thank you. God's gonna bless ya, Swim like a bird, burn like a pig, crawl like a rock, dance like a worm, etc.


Hehe I guess we will share it cause it's one of mine, too. I've done some of the stuff in it. Though I'm not sure how to melt like a weasel, not yet anyway.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Heh, I feel stupid posting this here but I doubt anybody would notice so here, this is what I'm listening to:





Hetalia~ <3


----------



## Drewbie

Ugh, can I have sex with this album?


----------



## friendly80sfan

Poor Boy by Split Enz. I just found out about the Split Enz. They're from New Zealand in the 70s and 80s. They are so amazing. I've been listening to them so much lately.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Antipseudonym

Ludovico Einaudi- Una matina. I'm on last.fm, that means - too lazy to open YouTube and to put the song here.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Who




----------



## Enkidu

Signum - Shamisan (Shogun Remix)


----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Kyandigaru




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Pi by Hard 'N Phirm


----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Agent Blackout

Now Playing:

Bassnectar - Empathy
Lupe Fiasco - Shining Down
Benny Benassi - Cinema


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## sidj0n




----------



## OkayKay

Solitaire - Clay Aiken


----------



## Impermanence




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Flying Spaghetti Monster by The Oufs


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Impermanence

To all the mother's out there, Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Jackdaw




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Donkey D Kong

I hate this song... but it's so catchy


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Who




----------



## Frosty

Frank Zappa playing the Bicycle


----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## Eerie




----------



## dilletante




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## refugee




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Agent Blackout

The Piano Guys - Bourne/Vivaldi


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Enkidu

Ronny K (EOYC anthem) - Morning Light ....still amazing years later


----------



## Eerie




----------



## dilletante




----------



## Impermanence




----------



## Kevinaswell

Hardstyle tag radio on last.fm, baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WindowLicker

@cityofcircuits The first one.


----------



## cityofcircuits

@WindowLicker

It's from a show that was on HBO called, ''Eastbound and Down.'' Will Ferrel had this bit part in it as Ashley Schaeffer, a BMW car dealership owner. A pretty awesome character brought to life by Will Ferrel lol. I love this bit of the show though, and the outtakes. 

''Down in my plums, sun dancing off of em', just nice"


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Lost Marbles

Bryan Scary & The Shredding Tears - Heaven On A Bird <3


----------



## garry789

Right noe i am listening Inna's songs like Club Rocker. I like all songs of Inna because music is amazing.


----------



## Diamondeyes

In work, slightly hungover, but I really just feel sad and blue. Propped my phone up and stuck some music on playing softly; it's such good therapy.
Old Canes, Paul Brady, Katey Sagal, Sun Kil Moon, Battleme, The White Buffalo...


----------



## Frosty

I sat next to Jeron Grant in literature class


----------



## Frosty

In contrast to that bullshit I posted above


----------



## Niji




----------



## Frosty

to be continued......


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## ENTPfemme

Andrew allen-----i want you


----------



## Frosty

some fucking song that kinda rocked in 2002


----------



## Who




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## error




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Kyandigaru




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Frosty

rock it out, cuz


----------



## Bipedal P 314

DevilDriver - Devil's Son


----------



## Frosty

The following makes hipsters as well as people who are into good music vomit blood on themselves. Too bad ya can't stick "Parental Warning" labels on grown ass jewel cases. Oops, I'm in the wrong decade. And so is this bullshit.


----------



## Catenaccio

Frosty said:


> The following makes hipsters as well as people who are into good music vomit blood on themselves. Too bad ya can't stick "Parental Warning" labels on grown ass jewel cases. Oops, I'm in the wrong decade. And so is this bullshit.


Harsh.....


----------



## Enkidu

An old favorite that haunts my music collection. This song always appears on shuffle at the best possible times


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## Pitchblend

Love this song.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## SophiaScorpia

Later - Fra Lippo Lippi (I'm feeling upset today.)


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## error




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Minerva1




----------



## smileyjohn




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Mass Effect 3 Soundtrack - End Credits


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Franci98

School's out - Alice Cooper


----------



## The Wanderer

Egyptian Shumba by the Tammys.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Third Eye Blind - Semi Charmed Life


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Catenaccio

Pitchblend said:


> Love this song.


lol I remember this from the album...it was one of the only songs I always skipped through...but made me smile to see it here!


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Catenaccio

UPDATE @_Pitchblend_ - for some reason I always associate Remember Me with this song, one of my favorites especially to train to:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Laguna

This song is stuck in my head today. 
CLASSIC!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053

cannot wait to see them in August!


----------



## Agile




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## that

i'm listening to ungirthed, bu purity ring


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Frosty

Oh for fucks sake. Okay, here's the entire "Ride The Lightning" album by Metallica via Nostalgic urges.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Hola.Ola.Ting.Ting

*Pani Da Rang - Vicky Donor*







Lyrics with English Translation; *from www.bollymeaning.com*
Movie: Vicky Donor
Music: Rochak Kohli with Ayushmann Khurana
Singer: Ayushmann Khurana

*Pani da rang vekh ke
Akhiyaan cho anju rul de
Maahiya na aaya mera, maahiya na aaya
Maahiya na aaya mera, maahiya na aaya
Ranjhana na aaya mera, maahiya na aaya
Maahiya na aaya mera, ranjhana na aaya
Akhaan da noor vekh ke
Akhaan da noor vekh ke
Akhiyaan cho anju rul de*

Seeing the color of water,
tears roll down my eyes
my lover didn't come, my beloved didn't come..
seeing the glow of the eyes,
tears roll down my eyes..

*Kamli ho gayi tere bina aaja ranjhan mere
Baarish barkha sab kuch beh gayi, aaya nahi jind mere
Akhaan da noor vekh ke
Akhiyaan cho anju rul de*

I went mad without you, come o my love,
all the rain flowed away, nothing stayed in my heart,
seeing the glow of eyes,
tears roll down my eyes..

*Kotthe utte beh ke akhiyaan milaunde
Na jaana main tu kabhi chhod
Tere utte marda, pyaar tenu karda
Milega tujhe na koi aur
Tu bhi aa sabko chhod ke
Tu bhi aa sabko chhod ke
Meri akhiyaan cho anju rul de
Akhiyaan cho anju rul de*

on the roof our eyes meet,
I don't have to leave you ever..
I fell for you, I love you,
You'll not find anyone else (so much loving)
You too come, leaving everyone..
You too come, leaving everyone..
tears roll down my eyes..
tears roll down the eyes..

*Pani da rang vekh ke
Akhiyaan cho anju rul de...*


----------



## lupa

epidemic of hate by dying fetus, ambinent bath time music, if youre in to death metal and such


----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Frosty




----------



## randomcouchpotato

I LOVE the cinematography in this video


----------



## Frosty

Nostalgia edition


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

I wear my sunglasses at night, anyway, so no biggie.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## ghenwa




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Anthoric

Kytaari said:


>


Hell yes!


As for me...


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder

I suddenly felt like listening to some old school awesomeness.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Catenaccio

Love this last verse:

I gotta go now
And I guess I'll see you around
But I dont know when though
Cause you never know when I'll be back in town
But remember, what I tell you
That in time you’re going to pay
And it's suprising, how time slips away.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Erudis




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Agile




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Catenaccio

pretty.Odd said:


>


Great song.


----------



## Eerie

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Eerie




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Brian1

Thanks Bob....


----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## scott




----------



## Enkidu

"I articulate the words with my soul..."


----------



## TwoHeadedBoy

Can't stop listening to this after seeing the Seeking a Friend for the End of the World trailer (which will hopefully be as good as I think it's gonna be roud


----------



## elle vs




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## emily64




----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Better Than Ezra - Good





Toad the Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

Fuck yeah


----------



## elle vs




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Eerie




----------



## timeless




----------



## Rauder




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Rauder




----------



## 3053




----------



## Annietopia

Watched A Walk To Remember so now I have this song stuck in my head xD


----------



## Cari Knip




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## cubilone

Amplifier - On/Off. I can't post it here because I'm new, so you'll have to take my word for it -- it's good.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Outcode

I just can't get enough of this song right now.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## nádej

'The Great Despiser' - Joe Pug


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## scott




----------



## Vicissitude




----------



## Catenaccio

Love these two together...don't make them like this these days :-(


----------



## Pitchblend

Had this on repeat all day.


----------



## elle vs




----------



## Ćerulean

Been obsessed with all things Blackmill lately.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## scott




----------



## Catenaccio

Why don't you find out for yourself, Then you'll see the glass hidden in the grass


----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## deftonePassenger

Radiohead - OK Computer (album)


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Phantom of the Opera. Listening to the whole soundtrack, in fact. I love it!


----------



## Pitchblend

I'll always have this on repeat...


----------



## Mux

With a bit of luck, it will be in my signature. :|

EDIT: At the time of posting it was Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Pyscho Sexy *funkyface*


----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Frosty

yeah, i know


----------



## deftonePassenger




----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## cubilone




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Dakris

Miles Davis - Venus de Milo


----------



## Pitchblend

She Wants Revenge - Written In Blood


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Macrosapien

Really good song.


----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## Angeni




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## 3053




----------



## deftonePassenger




----------



## Subtle Murder

Rosa - Pascal Obispo


----------



## Agile




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I'm listening to Billy Idol's _Eyes Without a Face_. It sounds so beautiful for a song that's trashing someone.


----------



## Yadids

Oh God. Linkin Park keeps getting better and better C':


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Papa Roach 'No More Secrets'.


----------



## Catenaccio

@randomcouchpotato you reminded me of this one


----------



## 3053




----------



## Enkidu

Prodigy - Break and Enter .....techno may be extinct, but this will always be a classic


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053

perfect


----------



## halah




----------



## Who

Pretty much the first hardcore punk song ever.


----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Agile




----------



## refugee




----------



## StellarTwirl

_And maybe I had miles to drive,_
_And promises to keep._
_You ditch it all to stay alive,_
_A thousand kisses deep._


----------



## Planisphere

How about that? A song to fit my relationship with a certain INxx. Everything I want to say most days compacted into one song.

After this, I'm listening to Ievan Polkka. Got to cheer up before going to sleep, or I'll just have Ni-induced nightmares again. :frustrating:


----------



## Frosty

Soundgarden - Louder Than Love (full album. yay.)


----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SophiaScorpia

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## Amarose

Wow this is a large thread. Do you really want to know what I'm listening to right now? Right now I'm listening to Irish/Celtic music











Guess I'm just in the mood for Irish music. Watch, tomorrow I'll be listening to Chinese music, or maybe it'll be American in some shape or form. Either way, there will definitely be music tomorrow


----------



## Amarose

I've gone into listening to oldies, definitely different from the Celtic music I was listening to yesterday











And even though this is a more modern singer, this is an older song by Edith Piaf 






And one of my all time favorites "In The Mood" by Glenn Miller


----------



## Subtle Murder

Jackson's Last Stand - Où Est Le Swimming Pool


----------



## Amarose

Ok, and now the forever haunting Smile by Nat King Cole


----------



## Enkidu

One of my favorite older Ephixa songs...


----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## Eerie

<3 Mirah


----------



## sofort99

For some reason Mirah reminds me of The Cardigans.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## sofort99

Mmmmm... pancakes and coffee.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## sofort99




----------



## HonestThief




----------



## Helios




----------



## Planisphere

I remember feeling this way after my first INTJ girlfriend dumped me for some 'badass'.

I'm still a nice guy... just a bit more assertive, blunt, and maybe a tad more sarcastic than I used to be. :laughing:


----------



## Annietopia




----------



## NJShady




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Justin Opmeer

Yuna - Loud Noises


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

also enjoy this cover -


----------



## Eerie

and this cover ^_^


----------



## WIPerspective

Take a Bow - by Madonna (It's not a well-known song, unfortunately)


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## feelgood682

Love the Way you Lie......


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## Enkidu

Drum n' bass doesn't get any better than this...




Okay, well this is great, too...


----------



## Subtle Murder

Yesterday on my way home from work, I was listening to Massive Attack (as previously stated, I'm on an MA kick at the moment). This song came on and I immediately wanted to turn to the guy standing next to me and share it with him (I didn't, because that would be considered weird. Even so...). This is fast becoming one of my favourite MA songs.


----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Planisphere

*dances*


----------



## Sonny

Aussie history...


----------



## halah




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## refugee




----------



## Planisphere

Let me play you the song of my people.


----------



## sofort99




----------



## Agile




----------



## Durden




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Agile




----------



## AstralSoldier

Damn, this song punches me in the chest...wow....if you don't love this song, you've got NO SOUL.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

A Future For the Krogan - Mass Effect 3 OST


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Chris Ortega




----------



## Chris Ortega




----------



## hylogenesis

I don't know what compelled me to click on this in my suggestions...but I'm glad I did because it's crunchy as hell.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## nkeso




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Vicissitude




----------



## SophiaScorpia

My Valentine - Martina McBride

I'm feeling sentimental.


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## petite libellule

hylogenesis said:


> I don't know what compelled me to click on this in my suggestions...but I'm glad I did because it's crunchy as hell.


"Crunchy as hell" ... I'm stealing that adorable polish girl(boy)- IDK! 





:: :: ::


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Subtle Murder

I can't wait to see this properly. 

Side note: Hans Zimmer is such a freakin' genius. Seriously. I absolutely love his work. Now I want to listen to the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack. Or the Sherlock Holmes soundtrack.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## petite libellule

It's ALL @*Promethea* 's Fault! It's not my fault. This had NOTHING to do with me. I was possessed!!! 





:: :: ::




:: :: ::
*Oh What The Hell ... Why Not Albums People! *





It was ALL *Promethea* 's Fault. I Swear!!!


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

/thread. You'll never find a better song.


----------



## Anonynony




----------



## 3053




----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Helios




----------



## petite libellule

lovee this project


----------



## Agile




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Black 47 - The Big Fellah


----------



## Cheveyo

Someone help me, I can't stop listening to that song... :shocked:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

It's an instrumental.


----------



## adrianna114

This Year - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Agile




----------



## mitparmar

SISTAR - Alone

I can't understand anything but that's why I'm loving it...


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## MNiS

Handel and Bach.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## 3053




----------



## Helios




----------



## WishyWashy




----------



## Subtle Murder

Legal Assassin - Repo! The Genetic Opera Soundtrack





(slightly graphic content - don't click if you're a little squeamish)

LOVE this film.


----------



## petite libellule

_Just one of those songs that your not too sure about at first ... 
But then find it, Ultimately, Addicting._





:: :: ::

NINA!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!! ok. sorry. I'm Hyper this morning 






:: :: ::


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Brainfreeze_237




----------



## Dimensional Transition

Damn, this is pretty freakin' good...


----------



## Brainfreeze_237




----------



## Christie42476

"Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage the Elephant:


----------



## Enkidu

Enigma - In the Shadow, In the Light


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Brian1




----------



## disasterbunny




----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## Antipode




----------



## Helios




----------



## Brainfreeze_237

FacelessBeauty said:


>


One of the most epic songs, ever.

The transition gets me every time.

In fact, to illustrate how much I love this song, I'll share a random detail with you that almost no-one knows:

Fragments of the lyrics are written in permanent marker on the walls of my room. Sadly, beneath a coat of paint.

But shhhh. :laughing: 








Here's a show of solidarity. Foo Fighters send me into Si/Fi/Ni loops, and goddamn but I love it.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

30 Seconds To Mars - From Yesterday

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Kitagawa Megumi




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror.

No link. You _know_ the song.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

Alex Clare - Too Close


----------



## MysteriousMoon

I Want You Back - Jackson 5


----------



## TallTales

The Cog is Dead- The Death of the Cog


----------



## Brainfreeze_237




----------



## Laguna

Was deep in thought- thinking of someone that I love. Fantasizing about a life with them and this song came on. And every pore on me tingled. And it made me dreamy and smiley and slightly sad from the longing and wonder.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## RaidenPrime

Ayreon - The Age of Shadows


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty

I'm happy to report that this song is about "chopping the limbs off of Nazi's and making them out of a stew. It's not a song, it's a recipe." 

Good thing, because I can dig that chorus riff. Otherwise I'd be slurpin' noodles.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Drewbie

Well shit, there goes my panties


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Paradox1987

Ooooo... how do do you listen to something like this and not dance and feel so very alive?!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## User

WOOOOOOOOOOT MEGA RADICAL STUFF :crazy::crazy::crazy:




EDIT::crazy:


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Ubuntu

I love Curtis Mayfield's voice


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## NuthatchXi




----------



## Brian1

I stumble in the shade, Since you're Gone.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder

It's just after midnight and I am sitting here listening to depressing funeral music or whatever.






I need a hobby.


----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Rocksteady

"First Day Of My Life" - Bright Eyes


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## nonnaci

Ningsta Kitty said:


>


This is the best version I've heard. That 2nd movement was bliss.


----------



## petite libellule

nonnaci said:


> This is the best version I've heard. That 2nd movement was bliss.


 I'm happy you liked it! Bach is by far ... eargasmic >.<


----------



## Rocksteady




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Subtle Murder

This song makes my heart hurt. <3


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## User




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Rocksteady




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Who

I can never get over how ahead of its time this song is. It's almost as old as me yet it seems to get truer and truer every day.


----------



## 3053

very gloopy mmmm


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Enkidu

Such mellow dub...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Randroth




----------



## Bear987

I can't shake this song. I like the way it sounds: the constant keyboard in the background. I also like what the song is about: I don't want to allow myself to like and get used to you if you are not into me too. Or something to that extent.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Rauder




----------



## Lady Lullaby




----------



## Brian1




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Subtle Murder

^^ Wait for 1:00, then it really hits you.


----------



## CURLY




----------



## Imperator




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Dokubi

Oh my.. I can hardly bear it.. :blushed:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Nth Doctor




----------



## Rocksteady

"I Melt With You" - Modern English


----------



## Brainfreeze_237

On that point of the Sine Wave of my Mood. Yup, that time of the year again.

Waiting for @gingertonic to set up his connection, so we can break out the bikes with @LeaT, and GET (T)ROLLING!


----------



## Imperator




----------



## Lady Lullaby




----------



## WardRhiannon




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Entropic

Brainfreeze_237 said:


> On that point of the Sine Wave of my Mood. Yup, that time of the year again.
> 
> Waiting for @_gingertonic_ to set up his connection, so we can break out the bikes with @_LeaT_, and GET (T)ROLLING!


Right back at you:





Or maybe?


----------



## User




----------



## Eerie




----------



## petite libellule

:: :: ::


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## ImpossibleDreamer

Alisha's Attic - Devil You Call Love


----------



## Imperator




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Beat_Crusader

and


----------



## error

He's serious business.


----------



## error

Double oops.


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Subtle Murder

Cheveyo said:


>


I fucking love this song.


----------



## Cheveyo

La Petite Sirène said:


> I fucking love this song.


That song and:





I always listen to them back to back. The whole album is amazing, though.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Cheveyo said:


> That song and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always listen to them back to back. The whole album is amazing, though.


Yes! I was so obsessed with "I Alone" that I put it into one of my media projects in school. Throwing Copper is their best album to date.  I like pretty much everything they've brought out, but most of their best stuff was on Throwing Copper.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Helios




----------



## Quork

The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Enkidu

Repeat...replay...repeat..replay


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Imperator




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Subtle Murder

Cannot. stop. listening. (*___*);;






"I got your linen, run away!"


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Dolorous Haze

:kitteh:


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## cubilone




----------



## nonnaci

wowzers


----------



## Subtle Murder

Placebo - Twenty Years


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Helios




----------



## User




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## refugee




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## VenusianMizu

I can't stop listening to this (or watching it).

MAKE IT STOOOOOOOOP D:


----------



## DomNapoleon

Daddy, are you ready?


----------



## 3053

this is the band that came through it all with me since i was 12........ so nervous for the rest of the new album... so so nervous.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Duck_of_Death




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## Icebreaker

one direction


----------



## Eerie




----------



## SpasticReasoN




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Ubuntu

Before that :


----------



## Subtle Murder

Tame Impala - Half Full Glass of Wine


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## refugee




----------



## Enkidu

Zookeeper & Helatrobus - Samsara


----------



## Aeneas2012

Something by Gym Class Heroes on the radio...


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

*WHEN WATER COMES TO LIFE - CLOUD CULT*

*and when the angels come
they'll cut you down the middle
to see if you're still there
to see if you're still there

and underneath your ribs
they'll find the heart shaped locket
an old photograph of you in daddy's arms

and then they'll sew you closed
and give you back to the water
from where we're all born
from where we're all born

and you'll feed the ghosts
and you'll feed the living
you'll be a stranger
and you'll be a friend

you'll be the leper
and you'll be the healer
you'll be the hero
and the tragedy 

and when they sew you closed 
they'll give you back to the water
from where we're all born
from where we're all born

and when they burn your body
all thats left is sand crystals
two tiny handfuls
all the rest is water, water, water

all you need to know 
is you were born of water
you are made of water
you are living water, water, water

all you need to know 
is you were born of water
you are made of water
you are living water, water, water

all you need to know 
is you were born of water
you are made of water
you are living water, water, water*


----------



## ArthurHawk

Fort Minor - The Hard Way


----------



## Eerie




----------



## refugee




----------



## ArthurHawk

One of my favorite song, The Messenger by Linkin Park


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Subtle Murder

Silverchair - Emotion Sickness


----------



## ArthurHawk

Alanis Morissette - Everything






I just found out she is also the Fi-ENFp type. No wonder I love her song so much.


----------



## refugee




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## ArthurHawk

A great Red Hot Chili Peppers song deserves another good song by them.


----------



## turmauge

A song that changes color.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Made In China "UpRoar!"


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Paradox1987

Anmol Rishtey (Priceless relations) - Dharohar Project feat. Mumford & Sons and Laura Marling.


----------



## Paradox1987

"If you've got the money, honey, we got your disease" :wink:.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Rammstein - Engel


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Subtle Murder

*sigh* <3


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Who




----------



## Enkidu

Saltillo - The Locus Priory


----------



## Brainfreeze_237




----------



## Hum

Stereo Typical ENFJ ...


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## FacePalm




----------



## Jilau

I usually hate rap/hip hop, but this guy. Wow. Beyond awesome.


----------



## Arabian Knight




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Subtle Murder

Gosh I love this song. Please excuse the fanmade film clip.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Thalassa

And I have left alone everything that I own to make you feel like it's not too late, it's never too late; even if I say it'll be alright, still I hear you say you want to end your life; now and again we try to just stay alive, maybe we'll turn it around because it's not too late, it's never too late


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Agelaius

Such a good song to chill and groove along to to


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

no words for my love of Origa <3


----------



## refugee




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## 3053

Too amazing


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Subtle Murder

This song has been stuck in my head for days.

*WARNING:* Nudity. And some other really weird shit.


----------



## Master Mind

Beethoven - _Triple Concerto in C Major, Op. 56_


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I loooooooove this song!
Armin Van Buuren - The Last Time [Simon Bostock Remix]


----------



## IamInnocent

Well I dunno the language but the song iz gud. =)


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I JUST found this song and I can't stop playing it!!!!! I fell in love with it!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## kamikaze02




----------



## Subtle Murder

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt.

One of the best songs to headbang to. 






Seriously hoping that they did, in fact, shoot a film clip for this song. T'will be epic.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## PheonixFrenzy

. My favorite song so far:happy:


----------



## Mind Swirl




----------



## Kore

La Petite Sirène said:


> Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt.
> 
> One of the best songs to headbang to.


Pff! Almost _all_ Rammstein is best to headbang to, amirite?
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## error




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Kore

Oh god, just rediscovered this song. I love dancing to this! :kitteh:


----------



## error




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## FacePalm




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## refugee




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## corvus12




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Noir Desir




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan




----------



## Brian1

George Harrison is my favorite Beatle.


La Petite Sirène said:


>


----------



## Subtle Murder

@Brian1 - mine's John Lennon (yeah, I am très original ).


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sonny

A sweet cover from the Man in Black, then the real deal.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kore




----------



## Sonny

Metal opera!


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder

Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## MegaTuxRacer




----------



## RedForest




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Subtle Murder

Heard this in the car on my way home from work, can't get it out of my head.

Battlescars by Guy Sebastian feat. Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Cheveyo

La Petite Sirène said:


> Heard this in the car on my way home from work, can't get it out of my head.
> 
> Battlescars by Guy Sebastian feat. Lupe Fiasco


Not available in my country(US).

Here's one for the ones in the US.






Good song.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Cheveyo said:


> Not available in my country(US).
> 
> Here's one for the ones in the US.
> 
> [video]
> 
> Good song.


Oops! Thanks for letting me know.  I didn't realise it wasn't available in the US! ;(


----------



## nádej

Revisiting my twelve year-old self.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## soya




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1

I just listened to this. This is an awesome stoner song.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Dakris




----------



## The King Of Dreams

This is a good song. They originally wrote by the bass player. It's a good one. Made In China!-Machine


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Made In China!-UpRoar


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Laguna

_In my head, listening to Jason Mraz, I won't give up
_
When I look into your eyes
It's like watching the night sky
Or a beautiful sunrise
Well there's so much they hold
And just like them old stars
I see that you've come so far
To be right where you are
How old is your soul?


I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up


And when you're needing your space
To do some navigating
I'll be here patiently waiting
To see what you find


'Cause even the stars they burn
Some even fall to the earth
We've got a lot to learn
God knows we're worth it
No, i won't give up


I don't wanna be someone who walks away so easily
I'm here to stay and make the difference that i can make
Our differences they do a lot to teach us how to use the tools and gifts
We got yeah we got a lot at stake
And in the end, you're still my friend at least we did intend
For us to work we didn't break, we didn't burn
We had to learn, how to bend without the world caving in
I had to learn what i got, and what i'm not
And who i am


I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up
I'm still looking up


I won't give up (No I'm not) on us (Giving up)
God knows i'm tough (I am tough), he knows (I am loved)
We got a lot (We're alive) to learn (We are loved)
God knows we're worth it (And we're worth it)


I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Subtle Murder

Live - Ghost


----------



## fihe

I don't usually listen to music while using the computer, but I do have songs in my head a lot of the time. in my head I'm currently playing the following:


----------



## HippoHunter94

Love it.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Stray_Arrow




----------



## Jilau

Sang the alto part in this piece a few years ago. I usually don't like 19th century music, but this...


----------



## PlacentaCake

I'm a tulip in a cup - I stand no chance of growing up - I've made my peace; I'm dead; I'm done - I watch you live, to have my fun - I root for you, I love you- You you You YOU


----------



## Enkidu

The subtle wordplay makes me smile


----------



## Plaxico

O-O-O-O-Oppan Gangnam Style


----------



## Helios




----------



## Subtle Murder

The Doors - My Wild Love


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Penelope




----------



## error

I'm doing a project where I pick two songs, by two different bands, two different genres produced by the same producer. That producer was randomly selected was Jim Abbiss. I know I'm going to pick a song off of Ladytron's Witching Hour, which is an album I am quite familiar with. The other album is 21 by Adele. I'd heard Adele before, never really listened to it much though. I have to admit, I'm impressed.
I think from the Adele album I'll go with the second track Rumor Has It.




And from Witching Hour I'll choose Everything You Touch, because it is also the second track.




I picked the second tracks because I felt like it.

Also I'm going to have to listen to these two tracks over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over agian. Then I write a paper? I forget what I'm doing, something for my Audio class.

It turns out there were several producers involved in making 21, so the songs I picked aren't produced by the same person. Although I could choose one of the Rick Ruben produced Adele songs, I think I have Toxicity around here, by System of a Down, that was also produced by Rick Ruben.

But I don't want to pick Ruben, he's an obvious choice. I'm sure someone else will have picked him in my class. Weird, Adele and System of a Down are related.


----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Sollertis




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Noir Desir




----------



## Enkidu

Kamil Alipour - Afshari


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## fihe




----------



## ephye

Am currently listening to The Real her - Drake, i love the slow beats and the rhythm.


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Kore

La Petite Sirène said:


>


That was beautiful. It reminded me of this one. . .


----------



## Subtle Murder

airotciV said:


> That was beautiful. It reminded me of this one. . .


I like that one.   Those little "motivational" posters in the middle of the video made me teary-eyed, though. Evil evil evil.  Haha.


----------



## Subtle Murder

What even _is_ this. LOL. Friend showed me this. It's... uh... catchy.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## DiamondDays

Swedish stoner rock at it's absolute best ( well, maybe tied with Witchcraft )


----------



## Eerie




----------



## User

Jeez, lets be a little immature and listen to some skrillex music...


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu

One of my favorite Múm tracks


----------



## Cheveyo

I'm listening to a gif/song mash up:
GIF Sound Mashups

In case you don't want to click that link, it's a mash up of this gif:









and this song:


----------



## Subtle Murder

Michael Jackson - Earth Song (best to listen to this one with the sound turned up)

This film clip hurts my heart. :crying:


----------



## unINFalliPle

Smashing Pumpkins XD


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Proteus




----------



## SeanVictorydawn

*The Gypsy by Jose Feliciano*


----------



## Dreamer777




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

her voice <3


----------



## Subtle Murder

@Proteus - thank you for introducing me to Les Discrets, because through their YouTube pages I managed to find Alcest.  Ils sont très génial! 

Alcest - Les Voyages De L'Âme.


----------



## Proteus

La Petite Sirène said:


> @_Proteus_ - thank you for introducing me to Les Discrets, because through their YouTube pages I managed to find Alcest.  Ils sont très génial!
> 
> Alcest - Les Voyages De L'Âme.


You're welcome! Alcest are a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Pink Floyd - Brain Damage


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Lackjester

Can't stop watching this. x)


----------



## Sollertis




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## refugee




----------



## Michael Nihil




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Paradox1987

One of my all time favourite creepy as hell love songs:


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Michael Nihil




----------



## Subtle Murder

Bushido - Ching Ching


----------



## Particulate

Diplo feat. Lazerdisk Party Sex- "Set it Off"


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Lackjester




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## scott




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## metalbuddha

Black Rose Immortal- Opeth
My favourite


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Agile




----------



## NingenExp

Portishead - Nylon Smile
Tujiko Noriko - Gift


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Russian Circles - Geneva


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot


----------



## Penelope




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Agile

Happy with a vinyl pick up today.


----------



## IamInnocent

Drillin' Into It!


----------



## Anna Moss

I'm not sure what I'm listening to right now; it's some kind of piece from India, and I can't understand a word. ;p


----------



## petite libellule




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Penelope




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## 0vercast

@*Enkidu *.....The video you posted of the Earth footage is incredible, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## llameerah

Blue Mind - Alexi Murdoch

SO PRETTY


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Noir Desir




----------



## SoulScream

Good old memories with this one.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## nádej

Because it was in my head earlier today for no reason at all. And it's a great song.


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Brian1

http://www.angiebowie.net/Old Web Pages/fires.mov


----------



## Fretful_Mused




----------



## Subtle Murder

The Impeccable Beast by Closure in Moscow


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## 0vercast

@Eerie...Takin' it back to the 90's with some sick Hip Hop! Good call.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Porridgepudge




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## nádej




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Evey

Lady Antebellum-When You Got A Good Thing


----------



## Michael Nihil




----------



## Catcrime




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Showing myself some tough love/hate this morning.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Fretful_Mused




----------



## Fretful_Mused




----------



## corvus12




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Catcrime




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Subtle Murder

*Shadows Part II* by Escape Syndrome


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## VenusianMizu

*tear runs down cheek*


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## sword.and.penguin

Can't post videos. Lol... But the song I'm stuck on is The World is Watching by Two Door Cinema Club.

Recently I've been really digging Two Door Cinema Club's new album Beacon and this song is just too pretty for that indie rock style. It just speaks to me.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Subtle Murder

*Roadhouse Blues* - The Doors


----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Rachel Something

In my defense, I've been drinking...


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Subtle Murder

Eyeshine - Hope's So Far Away


----------



## Subtle Murder

Topless - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## marckos




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## gammagon




----------



## 3053




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## physomiso

Here Comes the Sun 
(do do do do)


----------



## countrygirl90

"Katra Katra milti hai ,Katra Katra jine do 
Zindagi hai ,Behne do 
Pyasi hun me pyasi ,Pyasi rehne do, rehne do na "...........

its a song from Bollywood movie Ijazzat, sung in beautiful voice of famous singer Asha Bhosle .
also starring in the vedio one of legendary Bollywood beauty Rekha and equally dashing Nasiruddin shah.
This song often leaves me intoxicated ,even if i don,t drink which i do not ....................one of my favorite song. though i hear it often when i,m in a low mood or want some peacefulness ,the words and music create a effect that teleports me to a subspace.


----------



## physomiso

Live While We're Young 
1D  
hahahaha


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Brian1




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Brian1

This is a good album.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Great song against US imperialism.


----------



## .17485

Hey Sexy Lady!


----------



## gammagon




----------



## Frosty




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Thalassa

oooh ...oh no...THIS ..is my new favorite Taylor Swift video


----------



## Seriously Ridiculous




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Dakris




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Who

My favorite vocals of all time


----------



## Idea

Block After Block by Matt and Kim


----------



## Annietopia

<3 John Mayer's music


----------



## Faith9326

So relaxing.


----------



## Planisphere

If I fall asleep to this, I start having an epic rave party in my mind. w(≧∇≦)w


----------



## Mashidar




----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## .17485




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios

<3


----------



## SoulScream

The most creative video I've seen in quite a while! Not to mention that the song is awesome too.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## gammagon

Lol watch my signature dance to it.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Dakris




----------



## kiwig0ld




----------



## Brian1

appropriately, the radio was playing this number from the '80s:


----------



## 0vercast

What a collaboration of incredible talents...


----------



## Frosty




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Brian1




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Kincsem




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sonny

Run Away Train


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Hermit

Lots of medieval/renaissance music like the spanish/galician Ondas do Mar de Vigo


----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## corvus12




----------



## randomcouchpotato

I found this song rather soothing. Quite ironic given the style.


----------



## 0vercast

@Sonny.....Takin' it back with a ''Runaway Train'' post. Good stuff.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I usually don't like song covers a whole lot, but one of my favorite bands covered one of my favorite songs and I really like the outcome. I still like the original, but it's nice to hear it with a bit of a different flavor. The song is I Love You Always Forever originally by Donna Lewis. The band doing the cover is Jukebox the Ghost.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Tempest09




----------



## fauxxskittles




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## twentieslobotomy5




----------



## narayanan.nandu

ADELE - Skyfall


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder

Can't even with this song. <3


----------



## Lackjester




----------



## Planisphere

-=*GODLIKE*=-


* *




Admittedly has a hard time beating this...


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Agile




----------



## refugee




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Tool - Schism


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Kincsem




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## error

@Takamine Interesting, but what do you think about this?


----------



## Lackjester




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Eerie




----------



## refugee




----------



## FearsomeFarinelli

Cirque du Soleil - "Magic Ceremony I"


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Radioactive Guy

Megadeth - The Scorpion. I think this is the best Megadeth song after Hangar 18.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## YourVeryFlesh




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## The King Of Dreams

Melodies and Eager Thoughts by Made In China!


----------



## Sonny

xD


----------



## Atherys

Kim Junsung - Barracks


----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## EmileeArsenic




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Brian1

They were always an interesting band, but I wasn't totally sold, now they're starting to grow on me:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Planisphere

* *




Straight from God's I-Pod.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sonny




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## The King Of Dreams




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DemonAbyss10

Listening to a big mix of Instrumental Metal.

current song on it would be Animals as Leaders - On Impulse (which really isn't one of their more metal songs, but it is still an extraordinarily work of art.)


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Baby Spidey

I'm not one to listen to romantic songs, but I love this guy's voice and everything else about this song. It's beautiful.


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Is this the song I posted last time? If so... go figure I'm still listening to it.


----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## SkyRunner

Time is Running Out by Muse. Brilliant band!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 0vercast

Dedicated to an old friend taken way before his time.....


----------



## SuburbanLurker

I'm playing this on my @Takamine guitar


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

This song is dedicated to my type 8w7 love interest  You are wanted and you are needed so much, I'd EAT YOU ALIVE!!!

I just need some Rocker Chicks to perform in the band ;-) I am Fred Durst of course!

ENJOY ;-P

By 4w3 SX slash SP


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Pathosray




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Twilight Singers - Bonnie Brae


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DemonAbyss10

The song takes a bit to get started, just putting that out there if people thing it just repeats the 1st three minutes over and over.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Sonny




----------



## 0vercast

SuburbanLurker said:


> I'm playing this on my @_Takamine_ guitar


Good stuff. That is in fact the origin of my screename as Takamine is the brand of guitar I play as well.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Planisphere

This guy is too good to go unappreciated.


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny

I don't think I could love harder:


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Sonny

This smells like nostalgia to me.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Christie42476




----------



## Toska




----------



## marckos




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## disasterbunny




----------



## ArthurHawk

Love it a lot. Gives you that feeling of something being forgotten until now.


----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Wearing this out. About the tenth time I've listened to it. Hellafied cover.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Sonny




----------



## 3053

a phenomenal album


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Subtle Murder

Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## tanstaafl28

*Bolero, Marice Ravel *


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yamanbt




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Thief Noctis




----------



## LifeAprentis

Alligator Sky... 

By: OWL CITY 

& 

NewGrounds Trance 

RPM 

By: EnVy 

~LifeAprentis


----------



## Subtle Murder

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Space Cat

I'm on a music roll


----------



## Sonny




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## error

@voicetrocity I'm also a Leo, but my rising is across from yours in Taurus. Fixed signs, what are you supposed to to with with such stubborn aspects?


----------



## Thalassa

The 80's may come back, but I have a hard time fathoming that short-ish helmet hair will ever be considered sexy for young women again. Check out the lead singer's hairstyle.


----------



## error




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## error

Still my favorite rap song ever.

In other news...


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## stone100674




----------



## Brian1

Would be 70 today, radio is playing


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Geodude

"Big Trouble in Little China" by DJ Yoda. Liking it.


----------



## Brian1

My contribution, non radio, my favorite Hendrix piece:


----------



## Helios




----------



## Brian1

Quintessential ESTP song, live for today, now:


----------



## Fretful_Mused




----------



## Fretful_Mused




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Entropic

I have an uncanny ability to repeat a song I know in my head flawlessly so and I've been repeating this intro unconsciously for a while now.


----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## albertjr

I am listening the song criminal by Britney Spare nowadays..she is one of the famous vocalist and has an attractive voice, which perfectly suits with the music and lyrics..the theme of the song is also good this song is described a beautiful feeling of love..and never see or care anything.


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## halah




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Helios




----------



## Sonny




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Brian1




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Brian1




----------



## JZfs720

Brandy-"Fall"


----------



## refugee




----------



## Planisphere

Wake up to this in the morning...







* *


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## halah




----------



## 0vercast

Goin' Country today....


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder

Coming For You - Twelve Foot Ninja (bahah, love this song)


----------



## Dashing

@_Cheveyo_ you are lovely.


----------



## Sonny

Compliments of @Bast


----------



## Cosmicsense




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## b0red




----------



## Sonny

<3


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## YourVeryFlesh

I miss Prague


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Listener




----------



## KSKatze




----------



## Sonny

Surreal Snake said:


>


 @Dolorous Haze LOOK!


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Sonny

One and one still is one


----------



## Toru Okada

oh boy


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Tonimiko

Dis pretty tune:


----------



## seekercat

Feel Again by One Republic


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## All in Twilight




----------



## Doom

Shinji a boss.


----------



## honeychanbunny

Friuts Baskets theme~! ^_^


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Helios




----------



## Sonny

Flea + Tankian + Morello = amaze!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonny




----------



## nádej

(Brought to you by my insane emotions this evening.)


----------



## Cheveyo

Found something buried in a closet that reminded me of something and now I'm pissed off. So I'm trying to calm down. Venting my anger through loud music.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Planisphere

I just woke up, and immediately started laughing and singing along cause this was playing:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Arbite




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Sporadic Aura

A band that never really got discovered. Too bad.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Dashing

@_Eerie_ YES!


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

The Man Who Sold the World by Nirvana


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Planisphere

The nostalgia!


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Annietopia

hah


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## timeless




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Sonny

<3


----------



## Nightshade




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## android654

DUMBFOUNDEAD - Are We There Yet


----------



## colorbullets

I'm listening to Forgiven - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Such a beautiful song...


----------



## Annietopia




----------



## Pyrocide




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Space Cat

OH YEAH!


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Synched

I am currently listening to this: 


* *














It's so nice! :blushed:


----------



## Helios




----------



## Synched

Pax Diabolo said:


> * *


Is it me, or is that a deeper version of the original?


----------



## Helios

Synched said:


> Is it me, or is that a deeper version of the original?


It is a lower pitched version of the original lol.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Pyrocide

Ne-Yo - Let Me Love You


----------



## Synched

I am currently listening to Blind Guardian - Battlefield


* *


----------



## Nightshade




----------



## kelcey.l.williams

sooooo damn true....


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## PinkiePie

Such a good song.


----------



## QrivaN

Very, VERY long, but great chillin' music.


----------



## Macrosapien

I have some dust in me eyes...  and I was just cutting an onion...


----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## moonpixie

One Normal Night - The Addams Family (National Tour)
I saw this musical (with this cast) on Tuesday. It was great! (This video is not mine nor is it from the night that I went.)


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Infermiera




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Thalassa

The Elvis Christmas album reminds me of my childhood and my grandparents.


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Adrift

Here's some power pop greatness:


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Promethea

Proteus said:


>


this was awesome -saving it to favs-


----------



## jdmn

It's a very sweet and tender track about flirting and charming people to you. The chorus has no sense at all, but it adds that feeling of deepness that makes it stand out. What's more, it's not cheesy.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Synched

Pax Diabolo said:


> * *


Wow, it's been a very long time since I listened to BMTH. Thanks!


----------



## Helios

Synched said:


> Wow, it's been a very long time since I listened to BMTH. Thanks!


Haha same. No problem, it just came up on shuffle. Today will be a BMTH jam session day for me. xD


----------



## Synched

To be really honest, I had never expected BMTH to appear around here. Then again though, I never expected to be able to relate to so many posts either. :kitteh:


----------



## Helios

Synched said:


> To be really honest, I had never expected BMTH to appear around here. Then again though, I never expected to be able to relate to so many posts either. :kitteh:


This forum is full of surprises. And at least you found someone who likes them here. :wink:


----------



## Synched

You're right Pax, this is a place full of wonderful surprises and I am really enjoying it! 
And it's always nice to find out that you're not the only one liking (or disliking) something.


----------



## INFJRoanna

I love you 5 - Nevershoutnever


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eleuther




----------



## Eerie




----------



## INFJRoanna




----------



## Sonny

<3


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Tetsonot

This song because it's secretly about a psychopath, but somehow Muse managed to pass it off as being about athletes. Also, the video is epic.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Thalassa

Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates this holiday.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Synched

Pax Diabolo said:


> * *


Okay, now it's getting creepy. You're going way back into my past 

Anyways; currently listening to this: 


* *


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

... and suddenly it becomes clear to me. What my life needs, nay, what the _*world*_ needs... is moar accordion Metal.


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Empty

Why should you care? Because this song is complex, dense, and grotesque as well as beautiful.


----------



## Azure Bass

It's true.


----------



## Dauntless

Patrick's voice....I can't get enough.


----------



## Synched

@Dauntless so, you like to bring back memories for me as well?


----------



## Dauntless

I don't but, I LOVE THIS SONG, I WILL DEFY ANYONE THAT DOESN'T!!!!


----------



## Synched

Dauntless said:


> I don't but, I LOVE THIS SONG, I WILL DEFY ANYONE THAT DOESN'T!!!!
> 
> * *


I like :kitteh:


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Helios




----------



## Synched

Pax Diabolo said:


> * *


c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Helios




----------



## Agile

favourite bari part of all time


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Synched

Pax Diabolo said:


> * *


Seriously Pax, when does it stop?


----------



## Geiger




----------



## Synched




----------



## Dauntless

PREACH.
@Younique!!!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## The Antique Beast




----------



## Synched

@The Antique Beast I have never heard of this band, but I love them!


----------



## The Antique Beast

Synched said:


> @_The Antique Beast_ I have never heard of this band, but I love them!



I think they're pretty good, they're Italian. I listen to them frequently as of late.


----------



## Synched

@The Antique Beast thanks for introducing me to yet another great band. I've been listening to a lot of Blind Guardian as of late, and this band is pretty similar to them, apart from the vocals of course.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Geiger

Also bind guardian is probably my favorite power metal band.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Synched

That song always cheers me up


----------



## Pilgrim

oh lord jesus





you wont know what fucking hit you


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dauntless

Surreal Snake said:


>


Living Colour!

Had you heard this?


----------



## 3053

very attracted to Coldplay remixes lately x


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Mange

emma-o by sybreed


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VioletEvergarden

Dat bass.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Macrosapien

This brought up a few tears.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Synched




----------



## DemonAbyss10




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Fretful_Mused

Mazzy Star 'Fade Into You.'


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Definitely one of periphery's softer songs. Still awesome guitar work though.


----------



## 0vercast

@Synched...Awesome with ATR


----------



## Agile




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Chamberlain

Poets of the Fall, one of my top 3 favorite bands _evurr_


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Liev

Well right now I'm working so I don't have access to youtube but I'm listening to:

The 11th Hour - We All Die Alone

Great song


----------



## Helios




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Tsaiireii




----------



## Peripatetic




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Subtle Murder

Re-living my teens. What of it?


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Vanishing Point

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## theteflonslacker

kill all youre friends by my chemical romance..


----------



## Thalassa

Congratulations! You're old.


----------



## The Real X Dawg




----------



## SnootchieBootchie




----------



## Geodude

Furnace Loop by Hudson Mohawke. This guy can do absolutely no wrong at the moment.


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Geiger




----------



## Dauntless

Okay, two last songs for now:















Dance!


----------



## Vanishing Point

Dauntless said:


> Dance!


Yes, ma'am! :wink:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty

Fecal Matter-Blather's Log


----------



## Frosty




----------



## lostdiscovery

currently listening to "Meet The Frownies" by twin sister


----------



## refugee




----------



## Dauntless

Haha, the classics never go out of style!


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mashidar

http://radio.keiichi.net/index2.php

It's an anime radio station that I've listened to for the last few years. Good mix of new stuff, old stuff, programming, and remixes.


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Kaisikudo

Hehe, I only found this song because it has my name as the title 

But Bagpipes + Metal = Always an epic combination, no matter what the language.


----------



## Dashing




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nádej

Mango Pickle Down River - M.I.A.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie

I prefer her live.


----------



## Ironweaver




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Helios




----------



## Geiger




----------



## Synched

I remember rocking out to that song during my paper round. No weird looks received at 5am in the morning!


----------



## Dashing




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## starry eyed dreamer




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

Social Distortion "Lost and Found"


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Thalassa

I wonder if my ENFP friend is still in jail.


----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## MonogamyIsNice




----------



## Brian1




----------



## kiskadee




----------



## Synched

MonogamyIsLame said:


> * *


Yes~! Going Quantum is AWESOME! Especially his Liquid Dubstep mixes!


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Dauntless

DON'T JUDGE ME, PERC!! :laughing:


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Planisphere

The theme song of Ne when it goes wild. Aw yeeeaaahhh!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## hela




----------



## Thalassa

This song makes me cry, even with one of the Jonas brothers singing it.


----------



## Toru Okada

this place is a tomb


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Dauntless




----------



## The Hungry One

A natsume yuujinchou amv set to Sail (Unlimited Gravity remix) -- Awolnation
tehninjarox makes the best amvs.


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Thalassa

Less Than Zero. The surprisingly disturbing 80s movie. This ain't no Breakfast Club.


----------



## phony




----------



## Kaisikudo

Two of my favourite artists at the moment:

*Owen Pallett*





*Zoe Keating*






These aren't even my favourite songs by them. I just figure people would appreciate their talent more if they see it firsthand, haha


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## phony

lovelyyyyyy. my ears are bleeding from niceness.


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## phony

Skip to 0:31 if you just want to listen to the song


----------



## hela




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Vianna




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Who




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## hela




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Eerie




----------



## phony




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Raichan




----------



## phony




----------



## Sonny

Alison Krauss <3


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cheveyo

Top 100 of the most beautiful songs according to Reddit:

Spotify: Top 100 of the Most Beautiful Songs From Reddit by dansecaribe on Spotify

Grooveshark: Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Kaisikudo

About the one minute twenty mark I start running. Sprinting. Fast as I can.

And it always feels great.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Geodude

DJ Zinc's Essential Mix - great stuff. Dancing in my chair.


----------



## Agile




----------



## hela




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## CrystallineSheep

Extraordinary Machine- Fiona Apple (I have become obsessed with this album)


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Dauntless

Aww.....


----------



## Kaisikudo

Best rendition of it I've heard in ages.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## clarinet cigarette

Pictures at an Exhibition by Mussorgsky


----------



## celestialelixir

Logic - Numbers


----------



## error

Along with other songs you'd hear in a hipster dance club.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

A classic dance song! Masquerade by Science


----------



## error

celestialelixir said:


> Logic - Numbers







Illogic.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Out Of My Head by Marradonna


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Beautiful by Matt Darey feat. Marcella Woods


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## necrodeathmortem




----------



## Subtle Murder

Finally got to see these guys last night and they pick the best song ever to close their set with. It's still vibrating through my mind. 

Twelve Foot Ninja - Shuriken.


----------



## The King Of Dreams




----------



## Subtle Murder

Circles - Another Me


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder

Perfect - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Synched

This song, I like it!


----------



## necrodeathmortem




----------



## Frosty

[


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Exercise, now I'm sweatin'. Woo!


----------



## Kito




----------



## Helios




----------



## fihe

pardon the occasional misspellings and..."elementary" video.


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Proteus

very misleading band name


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Wedding Dress (English Version) - Tommy C. and J. Reyez


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## cityofcircuits

Noizy beatz yes


----------



## cityofcircuits

La Petite Sirène said:


>


Hilarious....


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

Here Come the Warm Jets - YouTube!


----------



## Frosty

Kaisikudo said:


> The Magic City. Probably my favourite album of all time.


*bump*

Play it again, Sam.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Dalien

Frosty said:


> *bump*
> 
> Play it again, Sam.


Helium~~Ocean Of Wine... I just listened to this for the 1st time and I see why you say, "Play it again, Sam" Great music and the lyrics are fantastical!


----------



## Kaisikudo

Dalien said:


> Helium~~Ocean Of Wine... I just listened to this for the 1st time and I see why you say, "Play it again, Sam" Great music and the lyrics are fantastical!


Mary Timony is an amazing songwriter. You seriously need to listen to "Cosmic Rays", it's my favourite Helium song ever. There isn't even a decent version of it on Youtube, that's why I posted Ocean of Wine instead


----------



## Kaisikudo

Not even particularly religious, but I love Aaron Weiss.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Agile




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Helios




----------



## Promethea




----------



## paintfish




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Muxoe




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

I don't even know how I got to this, but it is damn catchy! Almost makes me want to march off to war...well not really, but it is catchy.


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## sidj0n




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Slimblue




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder

I am listening to this on repeat with thanks to @AyaSullivan.


----------



## gammagon




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Smashing Pumpkins - XYU





The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness


----------



## Vanishing Point

warning: flashing lights


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Benja

:kitteh:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Benja




----------



## Thalassa

OH. MY. GOD.

This video, if you actually watch it on You Tube, has the best advertisement I've ever seen in my life. "There's a cat in the fridge" "Surprise! There's a cat in the fridge." HAHAHAH. WTF.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## Ironweaver

A very, very INTP song.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bibi

kiss quick - matt nathanson


----------



## Benja




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Helios




----------



## gammagon




----------



## Kips




----------



## lib

Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now Joni Mitchell - 1985-2007 - 10 Albums - OML BOX 3.3 - YouTube






Plus a few hours of this:


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Sonny




----------



## WamphyriThrall

I'm not a huge fan of girl groups, but this music video is quite well done:


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Staffan

This song has been haunting me for the last few weeks,


----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Synched




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## whispers_the_wind

Recent appreciation.


----------



## Benja




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Faux

Don't be shy now, sing along to the discovery of the day.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Who

I don't smoke weed, but this song makes me want to roll a fat joint.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## pretense




----------



## Dynastis

Losing my religion - R.E.M.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Benja




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Sonny

@cue5c


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Vianna

I need you I breathe you, I can't go through this all again <3


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Unband - Geez Louise





Van Halen - Hot for Teacher


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## In A Mind Of Their Own

50,000 Unstoppable Watts by Clutch and Strawberry Fields by The Beatles. 
roud:


----------



## ocificap

Amazing artist 
Amazing song

:crazy:​


----------



## Who




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## VioletTru

Walking home while listening to this song, I smelled weed coming from somewhere.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Brian1

About time they get this video back up on Youtube...


----------



## Thalassa

Does anyone else remember when Madonna put most of her energy into singing and dancing, and made amazing music? Before the devil ate her soul and she became a bitchy, over-exercising business woman who now makes mediocre music?

The intro to this song. The hook. THIS SONG.






The emotion in these songs:











I could just go on and on...until we hit the late 90s.

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MADONNA? SHE USED TO HAVE MUSICAL TALENT.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Kaisikudo

Forgot what an awesome band Mother Mother is.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Who

My current definition of musical perfection.


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine




----------



## Who

I don't listen to much dubstep, but I approve of Black Sun Empire.


----------



## Benja




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie

don't ask. I woke up singing this.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew

What in god's name have I found? I know virtually nothing of the band, niche genre, what exactly it is they are saying, or the name of the ensemble. But I do find something satisfying about the music (gorecore / porngorecore so far as comments indicate), which says nothing about how intimidated if not out right timid I would be if I were to ever come across a live performance. Their fans must be as crazy and eccentric as the music.


----------



## dreamermiki

just discovered this band and i can't get enough ! ♥


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Agile




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Who




----------



## Gel E.

I was listening to Enigma earlier.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Sporadic Aura

^ This. I forgot that song existed, I used to love System, well I still do it's just been awhile.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

MC Chris - Fett's Vette


----------



## Bipedal P 314

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## Synched




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Laguna

not listening to it but reading the lyrics

EGO
Beyonce

Oh, baby how you doing?
You know Im gonna cut right to the chase
Some women were made
But me, myself
I like to think I was created
For a special purpose
You know, whats more special than you, you feel me?


Its on, baby lets get lost
You dont need to call into work, cuz youre the boss
For real want you to show me how you feel
I consider myself lucky thats a big deal


Why, well, you got the key to my heart
But you aint gonna need it
Id rather you open up my body
And show me secrets
You didnt know was inside,
No need for me to lie


Its too big
Its too wide
Its too strong
It wont fit
Its too much
Its too tough
He talks like this
Cuz he can back it up
He got a big ego
Such a huge ego
I love his big ego
Its too much
He walks like this
Cuz he can back it up


Usually Im humble
Right now I dont choose
You can leave with me
Or you could have the blues
Some call it arrogant
I call it confidant
You decide when you find
On what Im working with
Damn I know, Im killing you with them legs
Better yet them thighs
Matter a fact its my smile
Or maybe my eyes
Boy you a site to see
Kind of something like me




Its too big
Its too wide
Its too strong
It wont fit
Its too much
Its too tough
I talk like this
Cuz I can back it up
I got a big ego
Such a huge ego
But he love my big ego
Its too much
I walk like this
Cuz I can back it up
I, I walk like this
Cuz I can back it up
I, I talk like this
Cuz I can back it up
I, I can back it up
I can back it up
I walk like this
Cuz I can back it up


Its too big
Its too wide
Its too strong
It wont fit
Its too much
Its too tough
He talks like this
Cuz he can back it up
He got a big ego
Such a huge ego
I love his big ego
Its too much
He walks like this
Cuz he can back it up


Ego so big
You must admit
I got every reason to feel like Im that bitch
Ego so strong, if you aint know
I dont need no beat, I can sing it with piano


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Sonny




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Drewbie

According to the listenonrepeat counter I have listened to this song at least 37 times in a row and I feel no need to stop.


----------



## VenusianMizu

♥♥♥


----------



## Subtle Murder

Puscifier - Rocket Man (Elton John cover)


----------



## Benja




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Benja




----------



## dreamermiki




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## kiwigrl

I find this song almost hypnotic because when I hear it I can't focus on anything else but the beauty of his voice and the music accompanying it.


----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## refugee




----------



## Synched

Ugh, so nice. :3


----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## nowhere_man




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Helios




----------



## Orchidion

Divine


----------



## scorpion

Freakin' LOVE this song


----------



## Who




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Kaisikudo

Arguably the best login-screen music League's ever had.


----------



## Benja




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## LABrown90

Is this not the cutest gay love story ever???


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## HeathenRose




----------



## an absurd man

Shore Birds - People I Live With


----------



## Who




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## fihe




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## deftonePassenger

Sevendust.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ironweaver




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## leftbanke

_Dedicated to my bff from childhood, Tia, who is coming to visit me for a week, and arriving at the airport on Saturday! "_


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

"A recording of Jupiter sounds (electromagnetic "voices") by NASA-Voyager."


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Subtle Murder

Dead Letter Circus - Next in Line


----------



## Agile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## android654

DumbFoundDead - 24KTOWN





Three albums, over a dozen music videos and he's still majorly unknown. I hope he stays that way, every musician I've ever liked that's been given too much appreciation quickly forgets what they did right in the beginning. Hope he stays where he's at right now.


----------



## scorpion

I'm learning ASL and came across this masterpiece:


----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Orchidion

What a lovely voice!






Best version!


----------



## phony

@_Synched_ showed me this song.

I LOVE IT.
<3


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## djqpewpew

Burial - Broken Home


----------



## Morrissey

classic.


----------



## nádej

'The Weight of Us' - Sanders Bohlke


----------



## scorpion




----------



## VioletTru

"PAAAIIINNNN
Without love
PAIIIIINNN
Can't get enough
PAAIIIINNN
I like it rough
Cause I'd rather feel pain then nothing at allllll"

Okay, so that wasn't really the song I was listening to, but it was stuck in my head after only listening to it once.
Oh, and this song as well, except it goes wayyyy back during my jazz band days.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Cray cray. :happy: My ears are very happy.​


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## rubber soul

^^ Hell yeah, that song is awesome!

In the Fade - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Brian1




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## rubber soul

Slippi - Animal Collective


----------



## cityofcircuits

warm synths....


----------



## rubber soul

And the Consequence Macabre - Carach Angren
1:24-2:56......makes me feel like a badass.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## randomcouchpotato




----------



## Kaißer

"Who's Theme" in particular (since it's the full album).


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Sonny

He has swag.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Who




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## MerelyARumor

Blueneck - Lilitu


----------



## 3053




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DemonAbyss10




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty

really bad circus music.


----------



## SnootchieBootchie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## armyofdreamers




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Mashidar

It's a short cover, but the girl that is singing it has talent. I hope she puts out a full version in the future.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## 3053




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

ONE DAY IM GONNA BE FREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## scorpion




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Mashidar

Streaming anime internet radio, this site is a site I've used for many, many years now.

http://radio.keiichi.net/index2.php


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Hugty




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kay22

All I Really Want To Do by Bob Dylan.


----------



## Eerie

my daughter wants to make a harlem shake video, noooooo. But this song is fun to dance to.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hugty




----------



## shlaraki




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## djqpewpew




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## scorpion

The hot guy in the vid is totally an ESFP girls, just saying ESFP guys can be fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.  But also trouble apparently.


----------



## Synched

A friend showed me this yesterday. I love it!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The King Of Dreams

01. Armin van Buuren feat. Fiora -- Waiting For The Night (Beat Service Remix) [Future Favorite]
02. Andy Moor feat. Betsie Larkin -- Love Again (Andrew Rayel Remix)
03. Kyau & Albert -- All Your Colours
04. Ost & Meyer -- Here We Go
05. Corderoy -- When Magic Falls
06. Eximinds -- Revolved (Original Mix)
07. Ilan Bluestone -- Sinai
08. Christian Burns, Paul Oakenfold & JES -- As We Collide (Ørjan Nilsen Remix)
09. eleven.five -- The Way We Were (Toby Hedges Remix)
10. Leon 78 -- This Is About Her (Igor Dyachkov & U-Jeen Remix)
11. Ferry Corsten -- Kudawudasuda
12. Beat Service feat. Neev Kennedy -- Not This Time
13. Fast Distance -- Quantique
14. Armin van Buuren & Markus Schulz -- The Expedition (ASOT 600 Anthem) [Tune of The Week]
15. Rank 1 vs M.I.K.E. -- Elements Of Nature
16. Armin van Buuren -- Communication (Faruk Sabanci Remix)
17. Damian Wasse -- Quiet Poem About Us (Original Mix)
18. Bjorn Akesson -- Gunsmoke
19. DJ Eco -- Borealis (Solis & Sean Truby Remix)
20. Arisen Flame -- Chords
21. ReOrder -- Friday (Original Mix)
22. Magnus -- Radiant Dawn
23. Sonic Element & Solar Movement -- Icewall (Original Mix)
24. Dave202 & Sean Tyas -- Torrent [ASOT Radio Classic]


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Can't stop listening to this


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated




----------



## SnootchieBootchie

Song is life changing when you really give it a chance.


----------



## DistractedDayDreamer




----------



## Mammon

Such a BEAST!!!!!


----------



## refugee




----------



## 3053




----------



## Fern




----------



## 3053




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Orchidion

WTF! I´ve been listening to this song now literally for an hour. Damn it!






Edit: It´s now 9:39 p.m. and I am still listening to this song!


----------



## Nastorm




----------



## Subtle Murder

Saw these guys on Friday. Freakin' mindblowing! *rocks out*


----------



## Eos_Machai

<3


----------



## Agile




----------



## deftonePassenger




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Promethea




----------



## unINFalliPle

I sang this earlier with a friend. I started and then she went on. She's a great singer and remembers lyrics better, so I was happy. We laughed. Then turned to our other friends who were in some conversation. So I just leaned into one and went ch-ch-ch. They of course ignored us. But my friend and I continued laughing. And then when the light went to cross, my friend crossed the street like a solider, marching. Panoramiq And then I walked weirdly too. And it was fun.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## nádej

'Anthems for a Seventeen Year-Old Girl' - Broken Social Scene


----------



## HorribleAesthete




----------



## phony




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## NuthatchXi

Celtic-something awesomeness...


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Coral - Dreaming of You


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Shizoid8Shizotypal

"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" by Drowning pool....

Nah, I'm only joking!

.........Or am I....?


----------



## SilentAdmirer08

Alternative anyone? Discovered this UK band recently and can't stop listening to them...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Fern




----------



## Dashing




----------



## refugee




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Helios




----------



## Fern




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## sidj0n




----------



## Fern




----------



## nádej

'New Lover' - Josh Ritter


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## iBurrito

"Icarus Lives" - Periphery


----------



## Taks

"Don't Stop Me Now" - Queen


----------



## Who




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Eerie

just listenin' to a song about myself...... 







:tongue:


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## phony




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Who




----------



## nádej

'Like Toy Soldiers' - Eminem


----------



## phony




----------



## Eerie




----------



## phony




----------



## phony




----------



## phony




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Pom87




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## whenischeesenotcheese

Mathew Good-Put out your lights
I don't know why but i just seem to love Canada's rock bands.


----------



## nádej

'I Will Light You on Fire' - Golden Shoulders


----------



## Archibases

Rasputina - Hunter's kiss


----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nádej

'I Go Blind' - Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## phony

I still think she sounds like she's making whale sounds sometimes, but this is really quite amazing to listen to.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## misstress002




----------



## slowlygofast




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Fern




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Eerie

<3<3<3<3


----------



## Who

Almost hard for me to believe this is from the 70s.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Devalight




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## nádej

'It All Began With a Burst' - Kishi Bashi


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## serenesam




----------



## Origami

I'm listening to "Your Potential" by Athenian Light. They're a very recently created band and it's their first song. I really like it.


----------



## Nastorm




----------



## soya




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nádej

'Solsbury Hill' - Peter Gabriel







"Grab your things I've come to take you home."


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder

Want to hear what "beautiful" sounds like?






<3


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## refugee




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## serenesam




----------



## AxisCloud

Upular (Pixar remix)


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## mr. rozay




----------



## Svensenberg

There is of course a version with the lyrics and it's great, but I figured more of you would appreciate some instrumental metal :kitteh:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## slowlygofast

https://soundcloud.com/alfred-packer/brad-paisley-ft-alison-krauss

Whiskey Lullaby Remix


----------



## Eos_Machai




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Hard 'n Phirm - Pi





Happy Pi Day!


----------



## serenesam




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Helios




----------



## Eerie




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## SilentAdmirer08

James Blake, my latest discovery...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Lackjester




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## DemonAbyss10




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sonny




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Mariah's voice and lyrics are back guise :crying:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## unINFalliPle

Because I'm normal... =D


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Eos_Machai

_And when you're no longer searching 
For beauty or love 
Just some kind of life
With the edges taken off.
When you can't even define what it is that you're frightened of
This song will be here._


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Who




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Who




----------



## Nowhere Man

Greatest national anthem of all time, regardless of one's political beliefs or feelings about Stalin.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Drewbie

(extremely flashy video)


----------



## Who




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

^ watered down video trilogy FTW


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dashing

Frosty said:


>


Holy fuck dude! Blind Dog is like my favorite band no one knows about! Makes me want to punch babies, in a good way!

10 000 internets to you.






I uploaded that album just so I could listen to it myself.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty

Dashing said:


> Holy fuck dude! Blind Dog is like my favorite band no one knows about! Makes me want to punch babies, in a good way!
> 
> 10 000 internets to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded that album just so I could listen to it myself.


The Last Adventures of Captain Dog album is killer! I remember picking it up in a German record shop a little over a decade ago. I didn't know anything about the band then. I bought it because the record label was called "I Used To Fuck People Like You In Prison Records". haha


----------



## Azullade

So old, but still a good one IMO


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## JordanY3BIT

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Rolleiflex




----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Smashing Pumpkins - Rhinoceros


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Frosty




----------



## gammagon




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Eerie




----------



## refugee




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## nádej

'Roll to Me' - Del Amitri






Is it embarrassing to admit that this song was my ringtone when I was seventeen?


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Mowgli's Road- Marina & The Diamonds


----------



## Ironweaver




----------



## Ironweaver

I think that this is turning me into a NF. (skip the first 15 seconds)


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Flero

There's some Arabic music coming through the wall from the apartment next door. I don't know precisely what it is.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Eos_Machai

Psychadelic drone doom.


----------



## android654

No Doubt - Sunday Morning


----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## CrystallineSheep

Gangreen (ft. Sgt. Major) by Ministry






I thank them so much for making this album.


----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Metal Gear Solid V? Metal Gear Solid V.


----------



## android654

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Metal Gear Solid V? Metal Gear Solid V.


I believed in Jesus for an afternoon when I heard Shirley Manson was off the mend and making a new album.

No Doubt - Oi To The World


----------



## Paradox1987

I hadn't listened to the latter in yonks... .


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Antipode




----------



## Azullade

haha love this song...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Greenfeldspar

Getting pumped for the new album!! Hell yeah


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## KilljoyKoala

This showed up on Pandora. It's actually pretty nice once you get used to it!


----------



## KilljoyKoala

Now I'm listening to Pinkie!!


----------



## Kyora

I'm listening to the Black Veil Brides right now 
"In the end
As my soul's laid to rest
What is left of my body
Or am I just a shell"


----------



## friendly80sfan

I just discovered this song. I was listening to the Split Enz album True Colors while making brownies and this song came on. I'd never heard it before and I was overcome with joy at how much I loved it. Now I am listening to it over and over.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## ManWithoutHats

Henry Cow- LegEnd- Nine Funerals of the Citizen King

Henry Cow - Nine Funerals of the Citizen King - YouTube


----------



## Grac3

This is something really beautiful :/


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Eos_Machai

Around the time I saw the light of morning 
A comradeship of heroes was laid 
From every corner of the world came sailing 
The Fifteenth International Brigade.

They came to stand beside the Spanish people 
To try and stem the rising fascist tide 
Franco's allies were the powerful and wealthy 
Frank Ryan's men came from the other side.

Even the olives were bleeding 
As the battle for Madrid it thundered on 
Truth and love against the force of evil 
Brotherhood against the fascist clan.

Viva la Quinta Brigada, No Pasaran! 
the pledge that made them fight 
Adelante! was the cry around the hillside
Let us all remember them tonight.

Bob Hilliard was a Church of Ireland pastor 
Form Killarney across the Pyrenees he came 
From Derry came a brave young Christian Brother 
And side by side they fought and died in Spain

Tommy Woods age seventeen died in Cordoba 
With Na Fianna he learned to hold his gun 
From Dublin to the Villa del Rio 
He fought and died beneath the Spanish sun.

Viva la Quinta Brigada, No Pasaran! 
the pledge that made them fight 
Adelante! was the cry around the hillside
Let us all remember them tonight.


----------



## Helios




----------



## KilljoyKoala




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Ballad of Serenity - Performed by Sonny Rhodes, written by Joss Whedon


----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eos_Machai

This song is so awesome. Only 5500 views! Kinks' Preservation albums are vastly underrated.


----------



## War pigs




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's that time of the day where I go watch J-Pop music videos for the pure wtfrey they are.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Helios




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sonny




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sino425

The Mummer's Dance


----------



## Scootaloo




----------



## Patrick1209

Metallica: Rebel of Babylon, and The Clash: London Calling (whole album)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## android654

8MM - Around The Sun


----------



## Frosty




----------



## android654

Lioness - They Clip The Wings Of Birds


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Song(s).


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## android654

Adaline - Keep Me High


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

More songs


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty

for @_Surreal Snake_ and @_Promethea_

I dedicate this song in my greatest Casey Kasem voice. 

Batteries not includes, sold separatelys.


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Sonny




----------



## SophiaScorpia




----------



## SophiaScorpia

Kyora said:


> It's an instrumental song but I really like it


Have you watched it? They say it's a great series.


----------



## Kyora

SophiaScorpia said:


> Have you watched it? They say it's a great series.


 Yes I did  It is really really nice  One of the best historic drama I've seen


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## studio.basecat

Keane - A Bad Dream

My all time favourite.~♥


----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

sounds good with a fiio e6 and jvc ha-fx3x


----------



## nádej

'Don't Think Twice, It's Alright' - Bob Dylan


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Aware




----------



## The King Of Dreams




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## The King Of Dreams




----------



## The King Of Dreams




----------



## Subtle Murder

Favourite part is 0:40.


----------



## cityofcircuits

I think the noisy,lo-Fi voice at the beginning is saying,"I still miss you". The autumnal crash.....I feel it too.


----------



## an absurd man

Listen:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Eerie




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## 3053




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Helios

and


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## HandiAce

Kroost Kids by Kettel


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kitagawa Megumi




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Jetsune Lobos

yet another intj said:


>


"Why are you wearing that stupid bunny costume?"

"Why are you wearing that stupid _man_ costume?"


----------



## Helios




----------



## Ruru




----------



## Wormwood




----------



## cityofcircuits

I think from about 3:55 to 4:15 is just achingly gorgeous


----------



## refugee




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Eos_Machai

A certain theme today...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj

Orchidion said:


>


----------



## Eos_Machai




----------



## serenesam




----------



## gammagon




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj

Eos_Machai said:


>


Cheers! :wink:


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Proteus

I've been listening to this album a lot in the past few days-


----------



## Helios




----------



## m12




----------



## deftonePassenger

Alice in Chains - Heaven Beside You


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Promethea




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Agile




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Worth listening to for this long.


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Hikikomori

...






...


----------



## refugee




----------



## nádej

'Still Fighting It' - Ben Folds


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ancientone




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## ancientone

@yet another intj, lovely post, very refreshing tunes.


----------



## gasfarming

faust's 'faust IV'. probably one of the best krautrock albums i've ever heard, SUCH an underrated band.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## ancientone




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## soya




----------



## nádej

'Easy Silence' - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Antipode

Her voice. :shocked:


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eerie




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## reachingthesky

I'm listening to Mumford and Sons-Little Lion Man. They're having a concert in Oslo tonight, and I didn't get tickets :c


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## soya




----------



## serenesam




----------



## 3053




----------



## Helios




----------



## Vanishing Point

*Watch Dave Grohl, Trent Reznor + Josh Homme in the Studio (Full Size at RollingStone.com)*


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## 6007

This is love, PJ Harvey


----------



## Whippit

Seoul soul. Love it.


----------



## LaTortugaChina

this song 'down by the beach'. its played on the harp. its beautiful


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The most ENFP song in the whole fucking world.


----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## serenesam




----------



## tanstaafl28

I keep brushing past this thread because I don't listen to music 24/7. I'm not listening to any music right now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

tanstaafl28 said:


> I keep brushing past this thread because I don't listen to music 24/7. I'm not listening to any music right now.


I wanna be you. :I I must have music.

I'm currently listening to this:


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm at work, we are watching golf (The Masters).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm at work, we are watching golf (The Masters).


I never understood golf :I


----------



## tanstaafl28

AyaSullivan said:


> I never understood golf :I


Hit the little white ball as few times as possible to get it in the hole. Repeat this 17 times.


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix

Knights Of Cydonia by Muse for maybe the fifth time in a row


----------



## Aquamarine

[video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&v ed=0CDIQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2F watch%3Fv%3DaY2sBDPgOXU&ei=pUNtUZLYEM7rrQeHxIDACg& usg=AFQjCNF9U97pO5w3z2cBvOtTJUZYiw9m0g&sig2=GoPkhK IL4eDFq5Qicv7eCw&bvm=bv.45175338,d.bmk[/video]


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## phony




----------



## TeslaEsoteric

Final fantasy X - Besaid prayer chant


----------



## yet another intj

(1000th post.)


----------



## nádej

'Sun/C79' - Cat Stevens






(Today is such a Cat Stevens day.)


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Random User




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine

@_Jasper Yuuki
This is the actual song
_<span class="highlight"><em>



http://dbskarchives.blogspot.sg/2008/05/sennen-koi-uta.html


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Impermanence




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## refugee




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## 3053




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## RowenaLexicon

She Said by Plan B


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Eos_Machai




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Eerie




----------



## soya




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Somekindalove

The Misfits - The Forbidden Zone


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Wormwood




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS




----------



## Wormwood




----------



## Aquamarine

Heard on the radio:


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Greenfeldspar




----------



## serenesam




----------



## geekofalltrades

I want to kiss Pogo on the mouth.


----------



## gammagon

I found a harmonica the other day, I hope to play well eventually. Like this guy.


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Don't let the cute magical girl fool you. Never let cute magical girls fool you.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Snakecharmer

This song brings back very happy memories for me. :happy:


----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Proteus

Been listening to these guys a lot lately-






Sitting on my balcony late at night with temps in the 50s and the breeze of an approaching storm is the perfect setting for it.


----------



## Adrift

Geniuses and Retards by Sam Hui: Very Catchy Tune and Funny Lyrics


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Atherys

One of my favorite beatmania tracks


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## error

Clark - Vengeance Drool - YouTube!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Curiously




----------



## refugee




----------



## Proteus

Finally going to see Katatonia on Sunday.


----------



## Subtle Murder

I blame @Kito.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Meshuggah - Lethargica





Meshuggah - Demiurge





Slayer - Cult


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Kito

La Petite Sirène said:


> I blame @_Kito_.


Awesome, right? :crazy: I listened to the rest of their albums and they're less doom and more power. Return In Bloodred is definitely my favourite. They have a new album coming out in summer with an epic cover.


----------



## VioletEvergarden




----------



## serenesam




----------



## serenesam




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aquamarine

Oh! New songs from the same singer.


----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## Whippit

Major 90's flashback, it has _the beat,_obligatory rap intermission and she even drops a 'syche!'


----------



## serenesam




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Curiously

Going on Gossip binge:


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Subtle Murder

Kito said:


> Awesome, right? :crazy: I listened to the rest of their albums and they're less doom and more power. Return In Bloodred is definitely my favourite. They have a new album coming out in summer with an epic cover.


Haha, that cover is awesome! Reminds me of Skyrim.  Am totally planning on taking Bloodred into work today and playing it for my customers. They'll thank me when they're stuck on their planes for 22+ hours with this awesomeness in their heads.   

Also, so as not to stray too far off topic:


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## rawrmosher




----------



## Aquamarine

Goodnight, everyone! ♥♥


----------



## Subtle Murder

Stuck in my heaaaad.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Some of my all time favorite guitar work, from a band responsible for spawning many beloved genres and bands of mine.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Curiously




----------



## Helios




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios




----------



## Subtle Murder

I want to have this guy's babies. Check out his YouTube channel for more awesome covers.


----------



## Pom87




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## refugee




----------



## Promethea




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Subtle Murder

I blame my French teacher for getting this song stuck in my head.


----------



## SilentAdmirer08

Electronica roud:


----------



## refugee

Amazing, how can a blind guy do this? Fucking boss.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## serenesam




----------



## Atherys

The atmosphere that this piece conveys is amazing.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## refugee




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## SophiaScorpia




----------



## Helios




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Laguna

This song just came on the radio. It can actually be interpreted in different ways. Obvious songs have that tendency- don't they?

The problem is all inside your head she said to me
The answer is easy if you take it logically
I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover


She said it's really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself at the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover


You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free


She said it grieves me so to see you in such pain
I wish there was something I could do to make you smile again
I said I appreciate that and would you please explain
About the fifty ways


She said why don't we both just sleep on it tonight
And I believe in the morning you'll begin to see the light
And then she kissed me and I realized she probably was right
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover


You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## gammagon

I'm *addicted*.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## SophiaScorpia




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Aquamarine

Same title, different lyrics.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

the album of my childhood.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Shabby




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

I posted this before but it's gone.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aquamarine

Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## CaptSwan

Simply love this album. I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## VioletTru




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Shabby




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Shabby

A particular favorite:


----------



## Aquamarine

'Insisting on love' by Yun-Jing Chang (張芸京/Trương Vân Kinh)

By the way, the translation of the song is supposed to mean 'Insist on love' (偏要愛), not 'Addicted to love' or 'Preferred love'. (direct translation of 偏愛) 

Seems like it's as a OST for PGSM 美少女戦士セーラームーン (Japanese soap drama), 仙劍奇俠傳三 (Mandarin soap drama), Cảnh & Tuyết (Vietnamese soap drama) and Pong & Noon-kha khong khon ค่าของคน (Thai soap drama).


----------



## 3053

cannot stand her but this video is such an amazing concept


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## moeron.

Ballet de Xerces - Jean Baptist Lully


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## octopuslake

"Heaven" by Lamb

I'd totally link the song, but alas, I don't have enough posts to do so!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios




----------



## phony




----------



## StaceofBass

New favorite song <3


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## RobynC

It's a Star Trek Parody called "The USS Make Sh*t Up" by Aurelio Voltaire Hernandez (Voltaire)


----------



## CuratorOfWeird




----------



## RobynC

It's a Star Trek parody by Voltaire (I'm listening to the album)
called "The Trouble with Tribbles"

This song is for 18+


----------



## VenusianMizu

*fans self*


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Greenfeldspar

Tesseract is streaming their new album AHHHHHH


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Helios




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## moeron.




----------



## HiroOru

Knife Called Lust by Hollywood Undead. It's a bit different from most of their stuff, but I like it.


----------



## yet another intj

kiwig0ld said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Helios




----------



## gammagon




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Whippit

It's irritating, one of my favorite Al Green songs doesn't even have a You Tube vid...

Love is Real.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Not listening to a song, but I love Richard Pryor.


----------



## Hoff




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## nádej

'Step' - Vampire Weekend






Wrap me up in this song forever.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Who

One of my favorite dnb tracks.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Pom87

Yes, this is includes me dancing and singing and screaming and feeling like a hippy as I drum the air.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Eerie

"mom that sounds like a terrible song, why do you listen to crappy songs" - my daughter. 

*laughs*


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## GentlemanKnight




----------



## vanillaicecream

Liquid Dance- Slumdog Millionaire (A.R. Rahman)


----------



## CyanNebula

Beegie Adair - Tenderly

. . . On top of all of this, it is raining and thundering outside. Beautiful.


----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## moeron.




----------



## Shabby




----------



## WickerDeer

I like the way her fados sound in Portuguese rather than English, but I wish i could find the translation for this.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Helios




----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Who




----------



## Aquamarine

_Another kind of warmth_

Before dawn breaks
Memories keep waking up beside me
Facing towards the moonlight
So as to turn his back towards his prolonged hurt

How to bypass
The wall built of regrets
So as to fly with no hesitation

What eyes
Make you never forget since meeting
Which emotions
Makes your eyes moist

How much courage do we need to love someone?
Who has not experienced this disappointment?
Many times we are all the same

Perhaps it's a very difficult road
I believe that we're in the right direction
Try to slow down your pace and
Look in the eyes of one who loves you

Perhaps the dream is not lit yet
But always give people hope
Lost people mature and
Also know how to cherish each other.
There's always a past in life
Which people have been looking back;
It's also a kind of warmth.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## DemonAbyss10

been stuck in my head all day


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Elsewhere1

Demons by Imagine Dragons..... I love it, it is me in a nutshell.


----------



## refugee




----------



## Agile




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Sonny




----------



## RaidenPrime

It sounds like some 80's Madonna song o.0


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Helios




----------



## Nastorm

If any of you have read Poe's story *A Descent into the Maelström*, this should be its soundtrack.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Pom87

Fuck yeah


----------



## foi_unbound

a burning in my heart by death cab for cutie


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Shabby




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Lilib

I use to listen Belle and Sebastian - all songs. But I have to confess, as I am not English speaker I can't understand what they are saying, however the music really pleased me.


----------



## Toru Okada

waiting


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## celestialelixir

Ignore the video; It's fanmade

_​Am I really all the things that are outside of me?_


----------



## Eerie




----------



## INTJ.thescientist

NephilimAzrael said:


> People are People - Depeche Mode


that's my shit


----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## Devrim

Ringa Rina by Latika and Jamal


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Dammit Kronos hahaha


----------



## 0vercast

@JungleDisco...Takin' it back with Silk. Great Stuff.


----------



## WickerDeer

I heard this on the radio today and thought it was pretty. I love the chorus and the expressive voice(s).


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## foi_unbound

i'm not going to hurry up and listen to something cool. i'm listening to relaxing music-


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## artsygal18

A Song About A Friend- Atmosphere


----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## 2ndIINone




----------



## phony




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine

'Lost in Paradise' alternate version.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## 3053

from the old days


----------



## HouseOfFlux

INTJ theme XD


----------



## Promethea




----------



## 7dogguy

We were never the marrying type, oh no, We won't buy dishes or stained glass lights, oh no, 
For a table we'll never sit at, 
In the house that we won't ever get, 

I won't wake up and pick out your tie, oh no, 
You won't come home and kiss me at night, oh no, 
We won't lie in this king bed for two, 
Say goodbye to us saying "I dos,"

No more white picket fences, 
No more lace veils or vows, 
No more "You're the only one" 'cause that's all done with now, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 

Take these roses and this Jameson, oh no, 
Find a subway that I can sit in, oh no, 
Buy a one-way out of this city, 
Everything that I need, got it with me, 

No more white picket fences, 
No more lace veils or vows, 
No more "You're the only one" 'cause that's all done with now, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 

All these notes and all these words, 
Are all that's left in me, 
Bend these pages, count my woes, 
One last song to set me free, 

No more white picket fences, 
No more lace veils or vows, 
No more "You're the only one" 'cause that's all done with now, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, 
This is the last love song I'll ever write for you, oh​​​


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Max Payne 3 Theme


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 6007

Make it magnificent, tonight!


----------



## Recede




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

BiPedalP314 said:


> Max Payne 3 Theme


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## JYFly




----------



## Helios




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SeñorTaco

Little Sister by Queens of the Stone Age. 

Just going back to a little rock after months of electronic.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Bleed (I Must Be Dreaming)- Evanescence 

This old demo means a lot to me. It is one of the few that I can say means something very real to me on a more real life level. The funny thing is that I have interpreted this song differently to a lot of people. People have seen this song about abuse but I have seen it as something more about being subjected to yourself. I love it so much but though it hurts sometimes to listen to it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Symbolie

Florence and the Machine - Rabbit Heart (p.e.s.t remix)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine

This movie will make you laugh and cry.
Cape No. 7 (海角七号 君想う、国境の南)


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## wisterias




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Slayer - Final Six


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Recede




----------



## Aquamarine

Not quite a fan of soft rock, but it's the lyrics that struck a chord with me. This has been my breakup comfort-song since its release at 2010.




I love her voice so much. :3





Another heartbreak-comfort song. I suppose that I am an emo.





三寸天堂
San Cun Tian Tang
Short-lived heaven (lit. Three-inch Heaven)

停在这里不敢走下去
ting zai zhe li bu gan zou xia qu
I stopped right here not daring to move any further

让悲伤无法上演
rang bei shang wu fa shang yan
Hoping that I can stop the grieves from surfacing

下一页你亲手写上的离别
xia yi ye ni qin shou xie shang de li bie
The separation which you wrote with your own hands on the next page of my life

由不得我拒绝
you bu de wo ju jue
Left me no choice of rejection

这条路我们走得太匆忙
zhe tiao lu wo men zou de tai cong mang
We walked down this road in a rush

拥抱着并不真实的欲望
yong bao zhe bing bu zhen shi de yu wang
Holding on to desires which are not even realistic

来不及等不及回头欣赏
lai bu ji deng bu ji hui tou xin shang
It's too late, though we couldn't wait, to look back and admire

木兰香遮不住伤
mu lan xiang zhe bu zhu shang
The lovely scent of Magnolia is still too weak to cover up this pain

---
不再看 天上太阳透过云彩的光
bu zai kan tian shang tai yang tou guo yun cai de guang
I stopped looking at the sunlight which pierced through the clouds in the skies

不再找 约定了的天堂
bu zai zhao yue ding le de tian tang
I stopped searching for the heaven we promised each other

不再叹 你说过的人间世事无常
bu zau tan ni shuo guo de ren jian shi shi wu chang
I stopped sighing over the uncertainties in life you told me about

借不到的三寸日光
jie bu dao de san cun ri guang
It's a short-lived sunbeam I'd never be able to borrow anyway

---
停在这里不敢走下去
ting zai zhe li bu gan zou xia qu
I stopped right here not daring to move any further

让悲伤无法上演
rang bei shang wu fa shang yan
Hoping that I can stop the grieves from surfacing

下一页你亲手写上的离别
xia yi ye ni qin shou xie shang de li bie
The separation which you wrote with your own hands on the next page of my life

由不得我拒绝
you bu de wo ju jue
Left me no choice of rejection

这条路我们走得太匆忙
zhe tiao lu wo men zou de tai cong mang
We walked down this road in a rush

拥抱着并不真实的欲望
yong bao zhe bing bu zhen shi de yu wang
Holding on to desires which are not even realistic 

来不及等不及回头欣赏
lai bu ji deng bu ji hui tou xin shang
It's too late, though we couldn't wait, to look back and admire

木兰香遮不住伤
mu lan xiang zhe bu zhu shang
The lovely scent of Magnolia is still too weak to cover up this pain

---
不再看 天上太阳透过云彩的光
bu zai kan tian shang tai yang tou guo yun cai de guang
I stopped looking at the sunlight which pierced through the clouds in the skies

不再找 约定了的天堂
bu zai zhao yue ding le de tian tang
I stopped searching for the heaven we promised each other

不再叹 你说过的人间世事无常
bu zau tan ni shuo guo de ren jian shi shi wu chang
I stopped sighing over the uncertainties in life you told me about

借不到的三寸日光
jie bu dao de san cun ri guang
It's a short-lived sunbeam I'd never be able to borrow anyway

---
不再看 天上太阳透过云彩的光
bu zai kan tian shang tai yang tou guo yun cai de guang
I stopped looking at the sunlight which pierced through the clouds in the skies

不再找 约定了的天堂
bu zai zhao yue ding le de tian tang
I stopped searching for the heaven we promised each other

不再叹 你说过的人间世事无常
bu zau tan ni shuo guo de ren jian shi shi wu chang
I stopped sighing over the uncertainties in life you told me about

借不到的三寸日光
jie bu dao de san cun ri guang
It's a short-lived sunbeam I'd never be able to borrow anyway

那天堂是我爱过你的地方
na tian tang shi wo ai guo ni de di fang
That heaven is the place I once loved you

Found the full version of the musical version that I added earlier:




It's really tragic that the letter-writer didn't have the courage to pursue the girl that he loves, and after growing tired of waiting, she marries somebody else instead.
I feel very fortunate that we can keep in touch much more easily in modern times. 

歌詞







​一直到雙手像枯樹一樣斑駁
Until his hands are spotted like a dead tree
這些字才想起了當時的溫柔
These words will be remembered for their past tenderness
一直到郵差走遍千萬個門口
Until the postman walked past 10 million gates
這些信才想起了流浪的理由
Will these letters realise the reason behind wandering the grounds​
一封封情書穿越緩慢的時空
A love letter that transcends slowly through time
代替我來不及說的含情默默
Silently replacing the feelings that are too late to say
我相信離開終究會有始有終
I believe that departure will finally has its beginning and its end
有一天我將能為妳描寫彩虹
One day I will be able to describe your rainbow​一直到海角吞沒船尾的臉孔
Until the cape swallows the aft's face
這港灣才揚起那鹹鹹的海風
This harbour will then raise the salty sea breeze
一直到時間終於一去不回頭
Until time leaves without turning back
這些信才回到我愛人的手中
Will these letters return to my lover's hands​
一封封情書穿越緩慢的時空
A love letter that transcends slowly through time
代替我等了好久的十指相擁
Replacing my long anticipated full fingers' embrace.
我知道回去不一定一路順風
I know that returning may not necessarily be smooth sailing.
只希望有天好好梳妳的白頭
Just wishing that one day I can comb your white hair properly.





妳是否 忘記了 那時候的笑容 如果我已不在妳心中
Have you forgotten; the smile that we had; if I am no longer in your heart?
捨不得 為什麼 妳說過的以後 留下我能不能圓夢
Why can't I bear; the future that you mentioned; can it be fulfilled if you keep me?
那天空 雲很多 看不見妳的輪廓 只剩下太多來不及說
The sky is full of cloud; I can't see your silhouette; all is left is so much that's too late to say...
(是我 妳好嗎 沒什麼事 只是想知道妳好不好
這是我最後一次打給妳了 希望妳好好照顧自己)
(It's me, how are you? Everything's okay; I just want to know if you are fine
This will be my last call; I hope you will take good care of yourself.)


不說出的溫柔 讓妳離開我 我以為 妳都會懂
With Unspeakable tenderness; I let you leave me. I assumed that you will understand.
等著妳 我才發現難過
While waiting for you; I finally discovered my sadness.


很難說 有沒有 想念過妳的手 可能是 我不願去觸碰
It's difficult to say whether I have missed your hands; Perhaps I am not willing to touch you.
不記得 本來妳 有沒有擦口紅 反正是 我已經錯過
Can't remember if you ever applied lipstick; Anyway, I have already missed out.
那天空 雲很多 看不見妳的輪廓 剩下太多來不及說
That sky is cloudy; I can't see your silhouette; All is left is too late to say.


想哭的衝動 開始在心虛以後 才等著妳的手 擁抱我的寂寞
The urge to cry, comes after my guilt/timidness; then I wait for your hands to hug my loneliness
該說的時候 早應該大聲的說 那種認真的折磨 弄巧成拙
At the time when I ought to say, I should have said loudly earlier; That kind of serious torture is self-defeating.
不說出的溫柔 讓妳離開我 我以為 妳都會懂
With unspeakable tenderness, I let you leave me; I thought that you will understand.
想哭的衝動 開始在失去以後 已經擦乾了淚 為何還有點痛
The urge to cry, comes after my loss; I already dried my tears, why is there still some pain left?
該說的時候 早應該大聲的說 愛已經留下缺口 剩下沉默
At the time when I ought to say, I should have said loudly earlier; Love has already left a void, filled with loneliness...
不說出的溫柔 讓妳離開我 只擁抱 妳要的夢
With unspeakable tenderness, I let you leave me; Only hugging onto your dreams.
別擔心我 我會好好過
Don't worry about me; I will live well.​


----------



## Eerie




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## Nastorm

my latest obsession.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## 6007




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aquamarine

Another sunrise, another sunset
Soon it will all be yesterday
Another good day, another bad day
What did you do today?
Why do we choose to chase what we'll lose?
Whatcu want isn't what you have
Whatchu have may not be yours to keep

If I could find love, at a stop, in a park with open arms
I would save all my love, in a jar, made of sparks, sealed in my beating heart
Could it be yours to keep, the Jar of Love.

Another left turn, another head turns
Could he be someone I deserve?
Another right turn, another lesson learned
Never leave an open flame to burn
Why do we choose to chase what we'll lose?
What you want isn't what you have
What you have may not be yours to keep

If I could find love, at a stop, in a park with open arms
I would save all my love, in a jar, made of sparks, sealed in my beating heart, 
Could it be yours to keep, the Jar of Love.
Could you be my love X 4

Could you be her love
Could you be his love
Could you be my love
Could I be your love


----------



## cityofcircuits

Winter music


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## MacKellar




----------



## Brian1




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Tempest09




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Oh look it's Balthazar


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Curiously




----------



## Jasper Yuuki




----------



## Tempest09




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## Jasper Yuuki

♪'Cos I know you won't be here, 'cos I know you won't be there. I don't even wanna talk, but I will catch your smile; I am the catcher in the rye.♫


----------



## HouseOfFlux

"They're mopping up the butcher's floor, of your broken little heart..."

Powerful (and sombre) stuff.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Chaerephon

For some reason the lick right around 3:25 really resonates with me.


----------



## Sonny




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## ITeachYo

Lana Del Rey - Born to Die album on repeat


----------



## neocultures

Sex Yeah by Marina and The Diamonds


----------



## 3053




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_What will we do with the drunken whaler?_


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Azure_Sky




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

I didn't know Leelee Sobieski had a band. Haha. Ok seriously, I've always liked the music of this song but not really the lyrics. I like the chorus though.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Path OST | Tale of Tales


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Thomas Was Alone - Original Soundtrack (Deluxe Edition) | David Housden


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## neocultures

The Rains of Castamere by The National


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## refugee




----------



## Who




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Aquamarine

Your words are like a fish-bone; choking me as I secretly ooze and bleed
At that moment, the entire universe stops; when I turn back, all that remains is a shadow

My love is like a wire tie; tying my sanity; prevent it from breaking free
Not until the tears in my eyes dried up; will I turn around and understand everything

*Your phone call of apology will only upset me; might as well not pick it up.
I'm suffocating of boredom but I don't feel like saying; everything will be fine after taking a ride
In this world there are too many dreams that will be shot down; only bravery bring happiness
Some injuries are hard to let go.

Memories are like burnt bread; can't re-taste how delicious it used to be.
Perhaps I am no longer a child; I make decisions without giving much explanation.

*Your phone call of apology will only upset me; might as well not pick it up.
I'm suffocating of boredom but I don't feel like saying; everything will be fine after taking a ride
In this world there are too many dreams that will be shot down; only bravery bring happiness
Some injuries are hard to let go.

All the pain is gone; all my heartbreaks have faded
Everyday I hypnotise myself; Everyday I strengthen myself a little; Slowly peeling, slowly healing

*Your phone call of apology will only upset me; might as well not pick it up.
I'm suffocating of boredom but I don't feel like saying; everything will be fine after taking a ride
In this world there are too many dreams that will be shot down; only bravery bring happiness
Some injuries are hard to let go.

My wounds are almost healed.


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## John Coltrane

One of my favourites ever, speaks volumes...


----------



## Cher Zee

I'm kind of notorious for listening to everything and once in awhile I'll fall in love with songs from other decades etc. I just saw "Beyond the Valley of the Dolls" for the first time (love it!) and so this is now in constant rotation on my iPod. The funny thing is, it's so rare I had to download it from YouTube, which in turn came from a 45 record. :wink:


----------



## Helios




----------



## 6007




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder

Ray.  

*​*


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## 3053




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Agile




----------



## Blothmath

time for a electronic gem.


----------



## Aquamarine

秋意濃　離人心上秋意濃
It's so autumn.
With a departing heart, it's so autumn.

一杯酒　情緒萬種
A glassful of wine in hand
Bears a good myriad of moods.

離別多　葉落的季節離別多
So much parting.
The falling leaves have seen so much parting.

握住妳的手　放在心頭
我要妳記得　無言的承諾
Holding your hands to my chest,
I crave for your keeping in memory the reticent pledge.

啊　不怕相思苦　只怕妳傷痛
Oh, nothing, not even the anguish of yearning, 
But the thought of your being hurt worries me.

怨只怨人在風中　聚散都不由我
Only our blowing in the wind is to blame,
making the destiny not ours to arrange.

啊　不怕我孤獨　只怕妳寂寞　
Oh, nothing, not even my forlorn solitude,
But the thought of your being lonely worries me.

無處說離愁
Yet there is nowhere to let out the sorrow of adieu.

舞秋風　漫天回憶舞秋風
Dancing in the autumn air.
The all-pervading memories are dancing in the autumn air.

嘆一聲　黯然沉默
In a somber silence
I unleash a helpless sigh.

不能說　惹淚的話都不能說
Holding them back.
I struggle to ignore tear-provoking words, holding them back.

緊緊擁著妳　永遠記得
妳曾經為我　這樣的哭過
With you close in my arms, I'll always remember
You've been weeping this hard for me.

Courtesy of:http://tw.knowledge.yahoo.com/question/question?qid=1509052109778

Original version: 





What you do not see　
I was crying 
But I not it sad　
to warm you 
with joy it's touched 
without going without going　
to not talk much forever 
without going without going　
at this rate 
sometime someday mind　
where distant at some 
when it comes to everyone memories　
I wish if you do not know 
I wish you do not know 
without going without going　
to not talk at any time 
without going without going　
at this rate 
do not go do not go 
Do not let go all the way forever 
lines or Do not go in there　

なにもみえない　なにも　
ずっと泣いてた
だけど悲しいんじゃない　
あたたかいあなたに
ふれたのが　うれしくて
行かないで　行かないで　
いつまでも　ずっと　はなさないで
行かないで　行かないで　
このままで
いつか心は　いつか　
遠いどこかで
みんな想い出になると　
知らなくていいのに
知らなくていいのに
行かないで　行かないで　
どんなときでもはなさないで
行かないで　行かないで　
このままで
行かないで　行かないで
いつまでも　ずっと　はなさないで
行かないで　行かないで　
このままで


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Curiously




----------



## Brian1




----------



## TwistedMuses

Second time today. "Cosmic Love" is wonderful.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 6007




----------



## error

And then the rest of my rap playlist...


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## 3053




----------



## Recede




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## error




----------



## Blothmath

ain't she a beauty.


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## LinnyLou




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Brian1




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Aquamarine

English Lyric:-
I will promise you to live with only you in my two eyes
I will promise you to live with only you in my two arms
From the time I open my eyes and till I sleep I will only yearn for you
I love you don't forget these words I love you forever

I will become the shade in the hot summer
I will become your umbrella when it rains
I will become the small chair when you become tired from walking
So that your happiness will be doubled, I wll laugh with you
I will become the towel when you cry to wipe you tears

I will promise you to live with only you in my two eyes
I will promise you to live with only you in my two arms
From the time I open my eyes and till I sleep I will only yearn for you
I love you don't forget these words I love you forever

We are like coffee and doughnut
Giving me happiness you are my special
Day by day you are running low on energy Emergency
Breathing life into you, your sweet scent

The love I hid every single day
On the day we are together I will show you all
I will promise you that wherever I am I will only remember you
I will promise you that whatever I am doing I will remember you
Forever I will live with this new path in my life
I love you don't forget there words I love you forever

Yes A.N.JELL here! I will promise just do it Girl
I love you, what more do I need?
My thumping left heart will answer you
One step two step three and four
I will slowly move closer to you
I can't tell you to wait for me because I will take you

I will promise you to live with only you in my two eyes
I will promise you to live with only you in my two arms
From the time I open my eyes and till I sleep I will only yearn for you
I love you don't forget these words I love you forever


_I hardly watch Korean dramas these days, but I love listening to the OSTs.


_




0:17-0:48
Before dawn breaks
Memories have been waking up at the side
Toward the moonlight
Turning its back from its prolonged hurt
How many to bypass;
Walls built with regrets?
In order to fly without hesitation?

0:49-1:16
What kind of glance
Will never let you forget upon first contact?
Which emotions
Will make your eyes moist?
Loving someone needs a lot of courage
Who has never experienced disappointment?
We are often all the same.

1:17-1:31
The road might be very difficult
I believe that there are directions
Try to slow down the pace of your steps
Look in the eyes of the ones around you who love you.

1:32-1:56
Perhaps the dreams are not lit
But it will always give people hope
Losing makes one mature~
Also more appreciative each other~
There is always past memories in life
Will make one constantly look back
It's also a kind of warmth

2:20-2:49
What kind of glance
Will never let you forget upon first contact?
Which emotions
Will make your eyes moist?
Loving someone needs a lot of courage
Who has never experienced disappointment?
We are often all the same.

2:50-3:04
The road might be very difficult
I believe that there are directions
Try to slow down the pace of your steps
Look in the eyes of the ones around you who love you.

3:05-3:30
Perhaps the dreams are not lit
But it will always give people hope
Losing makes one mature~
Also more appreciative each other~
There is always past memories in life
Will make one constantly look back
It's also a kind of warmth

3:40-3:54
The road might be very difficult
I believe that there are directions
Try to slow down the pace of your steps
Look in the eyes of the ones around you who love you.

3:55-4:23
Perhaps the dreams are not lit
But it will always give people hope
Losing makes one mature~
Also more appreciative each other~
There is always past memories in life
Will make one constantly look back
It's also a kind of warmth











Crash Amadeus (book) OST


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## TwistedMuses

Half of my puberty I only listened to such music... No regrets.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## error

He's got his walls, he's got his ways.
He's got a lot on his mind, too bad. He's only happy when he's sad.
He's got his cannons, which he fires. The only boy who cannot cry.


----------



## quickkiss

safe and sound from the hunger games


----------



## Eos_Machai

I'm indestructible, gangster number one!


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Absolutely wonderful. Any other INTJs absolutely adore percussion on this scale?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath

got a hang for character theme songs currently :kitteh:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chaerephon




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## 3053




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Kelpie




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Shabby




----------



## unINFalliPle

Whilst dramatically mimicking with passion.


----------



## error

unINFalliPle said:


> Whilst dramatically mimicking with passion.






Once upon a time I was falling in love
Or maybe it was my pants that fell 
There's nothing I can do
I should have remembered my belt


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Bipedal P 314

South Park - Eric Cartman - Minority Song





South Park - Eric Cartman - Kyle's Mom's a Bitch


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Chaerephon




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## Aubbs




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Toska




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Don't ask.


----------



## brianbsmiley




----------



## Blothmath

my past is catching up on me... 
and i still love it


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I'm In Love by Ne-Yo


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Retsu

This has been all I've been listening to for the past few days.


----------



## Benja




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Toska




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## MinusLeven




----------



## Benja




----------



## Praelatus




----------



## psyducksigh

I'm currently listening to Crazy Chicks by Ken Ashcorp, who is a great musician that I recommend to everyone.  (This song in particular is pretty good, hehe.)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## KaiserinRose




----------



## lethal lava land

[video=]



[/video]

This song rules. I will *fight* anyone who says otherwise!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Promethea




----------



## ManWithoutHats

lethal lava land said:


> This song rules. I will *fight* anyone who says otherwise!


Like you fought Mark?

You not good, you. You just chicken! Cheep cheep cheep!


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Draco Solaris

lethal lava land said:


> [video=]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> This song rules. I will *fight* anyone who says otherwise!


I went on a rafting trip once and out of everybody on our raft I was the only one who knew the lyrics. I don't know whether to feel proud or sad about this.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

This is just too fresh.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

@_Nezaros_ That was a fast thank ^.^


----------



## Whippit




----------



## John Coltrane

Only song that can get me out of bed these days


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## lethal lava land

The Byrds "I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Aquamarine

Happened to listen to this song on the radio. There's something mysterious and magical about it.






Lyrics 
是你 第一眼我就認出來 
Shi Ni Di Yi Yan Wo Jiu Ren Chu Lai
It's you (whom) I recognised at first glance 

這是命運最美麗的安排
Zhe Shi Ming Yun Zui Mei Li De An Pai
This is fate's most beautiful arrangement

是愛 讓你略過慢長等待 
Shi Ai Rang Ni Lue Guo Man Chang De Deng Dai
It's love (which) helped you tide over the long wait

我們只要現在相愛 幸福就來
Wo Men Zhi Yao Xian Zai Xiang Ai Xing Fu Jiu Lai
We only need to be in love now for happiness to arrive


恨我來不及參於你的過去
Hen Wo Lai Bu Ji Can Yu Ni De Guo Qu
I hate myself for not making it in time to be part of your past

抱歉讓你等待
Bao Qian Rang Ni Deng Dai
Sorry for making you wait

我願意付出一切交換 
Wo Yuan Yi Fu Chu Yi Qie Jiao Huan
I'm willing to give everything to exchange

我靈魂的另一半
Wo Ling Hun De Ling Yi Ban
The other half of my soul


這個世界唯一的你 是我擁有的奇績
Zhe Ge Shi Jie Wei Yi De Ni Shi Wo Yong You De Qi Ji
This world's one and only you, is the miracle that I possess

對我說的一字一句 都是我們的秘密
Due Wo Shuo De Yi Zi Yi Ju Dou Shi Wo Men De Mi Mi
Every word (you) spoke to me, is part of our secret

緊緊擁抱唯一的你 無可救藥的堅定
Jing Jing Yong Bao Wei Yi De Ni Wu Ke Jiu Yao De Jian Ding
Tightly embracing the one and only you, an uncontrollable resolute

就算世界與我為敵 
Jiu Xuan Shi Jie Yu Wo Wei Di
Even if the world may become my enemy

我也願意 我什麼都願意
Wo Ye Yuan Yi Wo She Mo Dou Yuan Yi
I'm willing, I'm willing to (do) anything


看開過去所有的悲哀
Kan Kai Le Guo Qu Suo You De Bei Ai
Having seen past all of yesterday's sorrows

都只是訓練我為妳 勇敢
Dou Zhi Shi Xun Lian Wo Wei Ni Yong Gang
It's to train me to be brave for you

真愛 照亮了漆黑的夜晚
Zhen Ai Zhao Liang Le Qi Hei De Ye Wan
True love (has) lit up the dark night sky

尋找了彼此一輩子
Xun Zhao Le Pi Ci Yi Bei Zi
(We've) searched for each other our whole lives

再不分開
Zai Bu Fen Kai
(Let's) not part again


恨我來不及參於你的過去
Hen Wo Lai Bu Ji Can Yu Ni De Guo Qu
I hate myself for not making it in time to be part of your past

抱歉讓你等待
Bao Qian Rang Ni Deng Dai
Sorry for making you wait

我願意付出一切交換 
Wo Yuan Yi Fu Chu Yi Qie Jiao Huan
I'm willing to give everything to exchange

我靈魂的另一半
Wo Ling Hun De Ling Yi Ban
The other half of my soul


I will climb the highest mountain
I will swim the deeper sea


對我說的一字一句 都是我們的秘密
Due Wo Shuo De Yi Zi Yi Ju Dou Shi Wo Men De Mi Mi
Every word (you) spoke to me, is part of our secret

緊緊擁抱唯一的你 無可救藥的堅定
Jing Jing Yong Bao Wei Yi De Ni Wu Ke Jiu Yao De Jian Ding
Tightly embracing the one and only you, an uncontrollable resolute

就算世界與我為敵 
Jiu Xuan Shi Jie Yu Wo Wei Di
Even if the world may become my enemy

我也願意 我什麼都願意
Wo Ye Yuan Yi Wo She Mo Dou Yuan Yi
I'm willing, I'm willing to (do) anything


我願意付出一切交換 
Wo Yuan Yi Fu Chu Yi Qie Jiao Huan
I'm willing to give everything to exchange

我靈魂的另一半
Wo Ling Hun De Ling Yi Ban
The other half of my soul


I will climb the highest mountain
I will swim the deeper sea


就算(要我)上天下地 
Jiu Suan (Yao Wo) Shang Tian Xia Di
Even if I may need to go up the heavens and down to hell

我什麼都願意為妳
Wo She Mo Dou Yuan Yi Wei Ni
I'm willing (to do) anything for you


緊緊擁抱唯一的你 無可救藥的堅定
Jing Jing Yong Bao Wei Yi De Ni Wu Ke Jiu Yao De Jian Ding
Tightly embracing the one and only you, an uncontrollable resolute

就算世界與我為敵 
Jiu Xuan Shi Jie Yu Wo Wei Di
Even if the world may become my enemy

Original version:
http://youtu.be/skvlwvWqiWE?t=2m20s


----------



## Aquamarine

lethal lava land said:


> [video=]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> This song rules. I will *fight* anyone who says otherwise!


It's been a while since I've last been rickrolled. Thanks!


----------



## lethal lava land

Powerhouse said:


> It's been a while since I've been rickrolled. Thanks!


If I lay my cards on the table, and *show* you what it is, does it counts as being rickrolled? I'm asking because I genuinely don't know. I always assumed it involved tricking somebody into thinking they're getting something, but actually giving them "Never Gonna Give You Up"

Maybe it doesn't matter

either way, you're welcome


----------



## Aquamarine

lethal lava land said:


> If I lay my cards on the table, and *show* you what it is, does it counts as being rickrolled? I'm asking because I genuinely don't know. I always assumed it involved tricking somebody into thinking they're getting something, but actually giving them "Never Gonna Give You Up"
> 
> Maybe it doesn't matter
> 
> either way, you're welcome


Depends on the person. Usually it means being tricked to watch the video for most people. As for me, I see it as a golden opportunity to rickroll myself again.

Doesn't really matter to me, though.

roud:


----------



## lethal lava land

Powerhouse said:


> Depends on the person. Usually it means being tricked to watch the video for most people. As for me, I see it as a golden opportunity to rickroll myself again.
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me, though.
> 
> roud:


That's the thing..even if someone "rickrolled" me..i wouldn't be all "awww, man" (or whatever phrase acknowleding defeat people use anymore) cause I genuinely love the song. so, egg on YOUR face, person trying to trick me


----------



## Aquamarine

lethal lava land said:


> That's the thing..even if someone "rickrolled" me..i wouldn't be all "awww, man" (or whatever phrase acknowleding defeat people use anymore) cause I genuinely love the song. so, egg on YOUR face, person trying to trick me


Me too, that's why I rickroll myself when I see an opportunity. Sorry about that, I was just joking with you! (Thanks for the egg anyway!)


----------



## lethal lava land

Powerhouse said:


> Me too, that's why I rickroll myself when I see an opportunity. Sorry about that, I was just joking with you! (Thanks for the egg anyway!)



Oh, yeah I totally know. And no problem. i'm glad there are other people who genuinely (as opposed to ironically) enjoy that song. :]


----------



## Aubbs




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## tealfootball




----------



## IntoTheBlue




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Alumina




----------



## Bipedal P 314

A Perfect Circle - Judith


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty




----------



## lethal lava land

Buddy Holly - "I'm Gonna Love You Too"


----------



## Frosty




----------



## lethal lava land

Frosty said:


>


No amount of "thanking" can express how much I approve of this post/song.

Buddy Holly - "Ready Teddy"


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## SunflowerSpright

Sent to me by a friend going through a difficult break up after a year and a half. INFJ, just can't help but try to help :/


----------



## Vaka

one song from heatmiser that was very elliott smith-ish


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Agile




----------



## wellfxd

This song just makes me want to throw down.


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## wellfxd

Yes, I like Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Wuthering In The Willows




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## SunflowerSpright

It's FRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## SunflowerSpright

Looks at Pandora in confusion...Bubble Butt??? (did one of my children borrow my phone for a joke?)


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine

> 浮誇 -- Exaggerating
> 
> If somebody asked me, I would talk; but no one is coming...
> I expect to talk; waiting till to the point that I feel reluctant to talk, and I am not satisfied
> My mood is waiting to be opened like a bottle cover, but my mouth seems like growing moss
> Within the crowd, becoming quieter and being ignored, but I have to do something
> Like...singing all of a sudden...every places is like a stage to me
> Wearing the most shiny costumes, pretending to be doing deep thoughts
> If somebody takes a picture for me, remember to put my hands into the pockets
> 
> You just have to think that I am exaggerating, it is because I am very afraid.
> If I stand still like a wood or a stone, would I even be noticed?
> You know, it is because I am afraid to be forgtten, hence I exaggerate my every single actions
> How could I look elegant while I am anxious deep inside?
> Would keeping silence be praised in the world?
> If I don't look like a bomb, how can I be included in big talks and be entertaining?
> 
> Back then, when I was 18, I stood still like a pawn in the school prom
> At that time, I swore with tears to everybody that they had to notice me someday
> There are too many routines in the world, so where you belong to?
> Being ignored too often in relationships and jobs, my pride was being neglected long time ago already
> To me, getting attention can cure my hunger.
> If you have never got attentions by others, you will know why I do so many big moves , and making the "mistakes" to make people think that I might be "sick"
> 
> You just have to think that I am exaggerating, it is because I am very afraid.
> If I stand still like a wood or a stone, would I even be noticed?
> You know, it is because I am afraid to be forgtten, hence I exaggerate my every single actions
> How could I look elegant while I am anxious deep inside?
> Would keeping silence be praised in the world?
> If I don't look like a bomb, how can I be included in big talks and be entertaining?
> HA....HA!!!
> 
> There are not many lucky ones in the world
> If you have never got attentions by others, you will know why I spend 10 times more hardwork to be the one who stand out.
> Do you think the ordinary people would ever get the controversy that I have?
> 
> You can just call me "being exaggerated", it is OK to add some "boos"
> If there is dead air, let me perform for you as I am here
> Is that all over the top? Come on, keep crying as if you're showering the flowers
> I just want to surprise all of you
> Did I look like I was not even existed in the past?
> Let me try harder till the blue veins all show up, and please tell me, do I exist right now?


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## wellfxd




----------



## heaveninawildflower

In a few hours I will be on the road to go see them...it's gonna be an awesome concert!


----------



## Frosty




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## koenigscat

Right now I'm listening to a mix I've made. At the moment 'Deadmau5 - Closer' is playing, but 'Strobe' can kick in any moment now


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Love




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## AbsentTabasum

the stranglers - golden brown 
That is the most INTJ answer I have ever given.


----------



## Pucca

The Nostalgia!! :blushed:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## VenusianMizu

I'm having a nostalgia trip and Mandarin listening practice session at the same time (been listening to this diva for 8 years now )


----------



## nerual

cross bones style by cat power


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## JamesSteal




----------



## Aquamarine

*A boy saw a rose,
A rose on the heather,
So young and beautiful as the morning,
He ran quickly to see it more closely
And looked at it with great pleasure.
Rose, rose, red rose,
Rose on the heather.*
*The boy said "**I'm going to pick you**,
Rose on the heather."
The rose said: "**I'll prick you**,
So that you'll always remember me,
And **I will not let you**."
Rose, rose, red rose,
Rose on the heather.*
*And the wild boy picked
The rose on the heather;
The rose **fought back** and pricked him,*
*Her complaints did her no good,
She had to let it happen.

*http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/hoon-ting/article?mid=9490


----------



## RogueWave




----------



## Tempest09




----------



## Aquamarine

Finally found the English translation of this song!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## zyxwvut




----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## error

The 1987th page, my birth year.


----------



## an absurd man

My head is an animal.


----------



## error

Cards Against Humanity Playlist, the playlist to listen to while playing Cards Against Humanity.

Nun Fight - Paul and Storm
Masturbates - MSI
Death Death Death Devil Devil Devil - Voltaire
I'm All Bloody Inside - Liam Lynch
My Girlfriends Dead - The Vandals
I Can't Decide - Scissor Sisters
Because Boobs - Psychostick
Zurich Is A Cocaine Town - The Peacocks
Suicide Girls - Cock Sparrer
Sick Little Girl - Pop Will Eat Itself
Pussy - Lords of Acid
Dead Girls Don't Cry - Nekromantix
Homicide - 999
Transvestite Blues - Demented Are Go
P***sy All Night - MSI
Bored and Violent - Oxymoron
Violent Pornography - System of a Down
Defecate on my Face - TISM
Fingerful - Lunachicks
Porno Star - Hagfish
Miss Amercia - That Handsome Devil
She's Evil - Mad Sin
Knife Fight - Lemon Demon
See You Naked - Sex Slaves
Blew That Bitch Away - Full Company
Damn The Cancer - Logan Whitehurst
We Hate Everyone - K. Flay
Dog With Cancer, Rest Stop Lobotomy - The Glee Club
Inject Me - Pop Will Eat Itself
Zombie Prostitute - Voltaire
Satan is my Motor - Cake
Bukowski - Modest Mouse
ouY sevoL nataS - TISM
Daisy Chain For Satan - My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult

So if you play Cards Against Humanity you remember to always play whatever card makes you feel like a horrible person. You know that feeling, like your soul is dying.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## kirsche




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Brian1

I'm listening to the Felicia part:


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Bewilderebeest

Or for you that prefer something a bit more spicy...


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Scorched Earth

Just listened to Lady Gaga's newest song. Eh.


----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Agile

Can't get enough of that bari


----------



## SpartanKendoka




----------



## Helios




----------



## Frosty

@_Promethea_ and @_Surreal Snake_ (about time I did my somewhat creepy periodical PSS/SSP dedication)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine

The speed of running madly at a rush, there’s nobody that can stop me

All the wound of the past, does not hurt anymore

Though my hands and feet cannot move, yet the expression in my eyes full of scream

I don’t know, I don’t know
Just get out of my way, yeah

Can you hear me, Haven’t you heard it?

Can you hear me, don’t wanna hang like this
Please set me free, yeah

if there is a heavy impulse, no matter what I’ll escape alone

The tied-up freedom, I cannot withstand it anymore

Light beats according to the sound of pulse, making me understand that I really want to struggle out

I don’t know, I don’t know
Just get out of my way, yeah

Can you hear me, Haven’t you heard it?

Can you hear me, don’t wanna hang like this
Please set me free, yeah

http://www.jpopasia.com/lyrics/24477/


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dauntless

:happy:


----------



## refugee




----------



## Kaitlin Lilith




----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Frosty said:


>


L. Frank Baum meets sludge metal?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chaerephon




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Frosty

Cosmic Hobo said:


> L. Frank Baum meets sludge metal?


haha 

Absolutely.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

DAT TIMPANI


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Chaerephon




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aubbs




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bewilderebeest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## error

I've been in a Cards Against Humanity mood.


----------



## g_w

Phil Keaggy & Glass Harp live, "Whatever Life Demands"


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Kytaari

Haven't done this in a while, but meh.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Agile




----------



## refugee




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Kytaari

I haven't listened to this kind of thing since highschool. Nostalgia blast, I guess.


----------



## error




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## error




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## LadyDarkNet

Swinging Rabbits "monster"


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## error




----------



## Bewilderebeest




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Bewilderebeest

Frosty said:


>


Hmm, I expected more of a techno beat on that one.


----------



## Frosty

Bewilderebeest said:


> Hmm, I expected more of a techno beat on that one.



lol. Before I first watched/listened to it, I was expecting some terrible scream-o spaghetti-o whatchamacallit type band. 

Or maybe the Full House theme song.


----------



## Bewilderebeest

Frosty said:


> lol. Before I first listened to it, I was expecting some terrible scream-o spaghetti-o whatchamacallit type band.
> 
> Or maybe the Full House theme song.


Hmm, Yakity Sax or Carnival music perhaps?

Oh, plate-spinning music?


----------



## Frosty

Bewilderebeest said:


> Hmm, Yakity Sax or Carnival music perhaps?
> 
> Oh, plate-spinning music?



That's my entrance theme music!


----------



## araneae




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Frosty




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## INTJellectual

"I wish forever would wait" or "I hope the eternal wait"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## enihsnus




----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Walked home (half an hour through deserted parkland, at 23h), listening to:
The suite from _Psycho
_Mussorgsky's _Night on Bald Mountain_
Berlioz's "Course à l'abîme" (_Damnation de Faust_)
Saint-Saëns's _Danse macabre

_(To see whether I could elicit any emotional reaction. Jolly rather than frightening.)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Snakecharmer

OBSESSED with this song


----------



## Snakecharmer

Also obsessed with this lately (I know it is old, but I never get tired of it, or Radiohead)


----------



## Snakecharmer

His voice <3


----------



## Fleetfoot

....I quit.


----------



## Outside_The_Box




----------



## Antipode




----------



## fieldsoflore

I have both of these songs alternating at the moment..
Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
I don't know why either, they sound nothing alike.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Rammstein - Mein Teil





Rammstein - Pussy


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Frosty

ffs


----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## error

Kitteh!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## deenee

I'm listening to Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## lemurs

Enrique Iglesias - Rhythm Divine


----------



## g_w

Hammock -- Cold Front


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bewilderebeest




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eerie




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Maegamikko




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Frosty

The Downward Spiral without the vocals


----------



## refugee




----------



## Frosty




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## littleitaly

Into the Ocean~ by Blue October


----------



## Whippit




----------



## heaveninawildflower

I love this song and I seen these guys in concert when they were playing with Godsmack. They are awesome!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## VenusianMizu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Koboremi




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## error




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lmao every time at Trina's verse


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## necrodeathmortem




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## moeron.

modest mouse - perfect disguise


----------



## Eerie




----------



## refugee




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

It's no secret that I'm a huge t.A.T.u. fan. This song is infectious.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## error




----------



## elf

wishmaster - Nightwish


----------



## Aryn2




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Slayer - Jihad


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ShadoWolf

Er... Britney Spears -Oops I Did it Again o.o


----------



## an absurd man

ShadoWolf said:


> Er... Britney Spears -Oops I Did it Again o.o


Classic.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

<3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Presidents of the United States of America - Cleveland Rocks


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Led Zepplin - Kashmir





Queen - We Are the Champions


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Agile




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Ranked at #9 on WWE.com's recent list of the 50 greatest WWE entrance themes ever:

http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/the-50-greatest-entrance-themes-ever/page-43


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## d e c a d e n t

So addictive right now.


----------



## an absurd man

Now, to loop this...


----------



## Fessions




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## LittleOrange




----------



## Frosty

good Halloween song


----------



## Fessions




----------



## zyxwvut




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## error

Turns out it was a good song after all, it just needed more Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Helios




----------



## AustenT09

Kelis - 22nd Century


----------



## losersalwayzwin




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Fessions

This song is lovely


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Helios




----------



## Vianna

The only song I like from new AIC album :-/


----------



## heaveninawildflower

This song reminds me of my angel in heaven....


----------



## Adrift




----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## PolystyreneMan




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Symphony of Science - Secret of the Stars





Symphony of Science - Monsters of the Cosmos


----------



## refugee




----------



## Mashidar

I really like the song that was created for this new champion in league of legends. I hope to see more content like this.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Blothmath

another gem i found on bandcamp. love this site


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Octopus Dog

Richard Wagner - Die Walküre_: _Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## CrashLandings

Editors- Papillon


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution




----------



## Hikikomori

Purrzum :kitteh:


----------



## refugee




----------



## Kittynip




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## CrashLandings

Really love this band


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cher Zee

I'm singing this and clapping and stomping my feet as we speak. And I'm at work in an office. Which makes it doubly weird..... :wink:


----------



## TranceMan




----------



## LinnetBird

Don't Lie- Vampire Weekend
Up Next:
She's Got You High - Mumm-ra


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Love this album.

Between this song and "Lola" by The Kinks, I want to name my daughter Lola.


----------



## Bootsy




----------



## kismetie

*Duran Duran - Come Undone*


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## necrodeathmortem




----------



## knightingling

The ever beautiful "Bohemian Rhapsody" by QUEEN.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## araneae




----------



## Laguna




----------



## IntoTheBlue

Listening to Shoji Meguro's Memories of School drum and piano ver.

It calms me down.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Fleetfoot

Get ready to cry. One of the few songs that have made me cry in quite some time.


----------



## GreyOrder

Sigur Rós!


----------



## coelho

Bastille made a shitty song into an awesome song.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Helios




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Far Cry 3 Theme


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Cheveyo

Because it's that time of year.


----------



## Theodore




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DDC




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution




----------



## aja0789

nice


----------



## mimesis




----------



## monemi




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mimesis

Peace.


----------



## Dreamer777




----------



## yet another intj

R.I.P.


----------



## Laguna

_aka popularity_ :tongue:


----------



## monemi

I was listening to ACDC before the Lou Reed tributes.


----------



## Laguna

Jimmy doesn't give a flying fuk. :laughing:


----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Laguna

_I cannot be your judge_
_Mr. Jailer is your host_
_He's keeping you inside_
_And hides you from the world_
_No catcher in the rye_
_Can help you from yourself_

_We live in a free world_
_I whistle down the wind..._

_Please Mr. Agony_
_Release them for a while_
_Learn them the consequences of_
_Living without life_

_We live in a free world..._


----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## maedays




----------



## monemi

I am an American aquarium drinker
I assassin down the avenue
I'm hiding out in the big city blinking
What was I thinking when I let go of you?

Let's forget about the tongue-tied lightning
Let's undress just like cross-eyed strangers
This is not a joke, so please stop smiling
What was I thinking when I said it didn't hurt?

I want to glide through those brown eyes dreaming
Take it from the inside, baby hold on tight
You were so right when you said that I've been drinking
What was I thinking when I said good night?

I want to hold you in the Bible-black predawn
You're quite a quiet domino, bury me now
Take off your Band-Aid because I don't believe in touchdowns
What was I thinking when I said hello?

I'd always thought that if I held you tightly
You'd always love me like you did back then
Then I fell asleep and the city kept blinking
What was I thinking when I let you back in?

I am trying to break your heart
I am trying to break your heart
But still I'd be lying if I said it wasn't easy
I am trying to break your heart

Disposable Dixie-cup drinking
I assassin down the avenue
I'm hiding out in the big city blinking
What was I thinking when I let go of you?


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## CrashLandings

I'm a nerd so,...


----------



## Aubbs




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## you dont know what luv is

Billie Holiday-You Don't Know What Love Is


----------



## Frosty




----------



## damiencoold

Of Monster and Men - their whole album My head is an animal


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## Aubbs




----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Off The Hitch

I find this song so calming and uplifting.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## blood roots




----------



## araneae




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ligerman30




----------



## Brian1




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Awesome.


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## blood roots




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Dammit shuffle.. It's difficult to kill Orc bosses when this comes on. Dammit. God dammit.


----------



## chip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls




----------



## Helios




----------



## Lettusaurus

Metaform – Electric Eyes


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## monemi




----------



## emmylouise

The 1975 - Sex


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Octopus Dog

This lovely ass album:






YEAH!!!


----------



## KRae

"Holes" -Passenger


----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

*Shit Is Real. l will eat your soul.*


----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Hikikomori said:


>


Just..... wow....

Hiki.. you introduce me to more music than anyone else I know, lol.


TY TY !

-ZDD


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## thejock




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution




----------



## Laguna




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Blothmath

good morning to GMT +1:00


----------



## DDC




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## ignaciobarnett

I am listening to Eagles Hotel California.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## mimesis




----------



## illow




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Eerie




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I'd like to see this used for WrestleMania XXX, just because of the whole "Let the Good Times Roll" tagline/theme.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## error




----------



## Octopus Dog




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Judson Joist

_Sector Sweep_ by Kelly Bailey (from the soundtrack to Half-Life 2: Episode Two):
:happy:roud:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AustenT09

Lady Gaga - Venus

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I blame JonTron


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

The theme song to the very first WrestleMania back in 1985. I love it.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Atrej

<3


----------



## blood roots




----------



## AddictiveMuse

'Gravity' by John Mayer


----------



## JonE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Octopus Dog




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Indiana Dan




----------



## Atrej




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AddictiveMuse

'for emma' by Bon Iver


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Stones: seasons Of Wither


----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Def Leppard: Hysteria


----------



## Frosty




----------



## refugee

mimesis said:


>


So inspirational he is.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

The official theme song of tonight's special _Raw Country. 
_
Florida Georgia Line just performed it live on the show.


----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi

I prefer this cover to the original.


----------



## monemi

And I'm feeling Christmas starting. Why can't Christmas carols sound more like this?


----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> And I'm feeling Christmas starting. Why can't Christmas carols sound more like this?


Maybe that's why it has hit the charts 11 times in 25 years?


more Christmas bittersweets in the spoiler


* *


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## DDC




----------



## thejock




----------



## Pastry Provider

Sit and be relaxed.


----------



## Wosush




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## emmylouise




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## error

The injection of religion has a comalike effect.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The sound of wind blowing between nearby trees, wind chimes hanging from the back porch, leaves are blowing around, trucks driving on a highway a few miles away & a pair of owls hooting back & forth.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Astrid Dunham




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Toru Okada

feel like neon


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## Maryll

... hopefully I will be able to play this half as beautiful as him one day


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Wosush




----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

Nobuo Uematsu is almost God-status in my eyes for making these soundtracks:


----------



## Blothmath

_
In Memeory of my right now deceased cat._


----------



## girlinthemoon

Haunting and beautiful...with a direct line to my soul.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Yenicall_

I'm listening to F(x)'s Nu ABO


----------



## blood roots




----------



## JTHearts

This song pretty much describes how I feel right now, since this has been a good week for me and my depression hasn't really acted up. Listening to this song is also probably a way to express my teen angst haha.


----------



## yet another intj

In 1992, a couple of audio engineers, Jim Wilson and David Carson, slowed down crickets chirping and discovered they sounded very much like a choir.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## DDC




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Kaisikudo

90s Croation ballad. Title means "Divine Love".


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I just got the game. What can I say? It's amazing.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## thejock




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Better That We Break, by Maroon 5 again.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## taketheveilpluto

Sunshine by Sledding With Tigers. It's sort of like a parody of You Are My Sunshine. Very cool. Would do again.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## monemi




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> Is there a problem? You don't don't poison your romantic partners wine and then hack them into more manageable pieces to keep as trophies?


Well tbh, the hacking did strike me as rather eccentric.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pinkieshyrose said:


>


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> Well tbh, the hacking did strike me as rather eccentric.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I already miss riding my bike, it better hurry up & freeze up north because I can't wait to ride across the lake this year.




 

Going to welcome that sensation of my arms feeling as though they're going to be ripped from my shoulders. 
Drowning Pool; let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## dvnj22

Behemoth


----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Just finished listening to Superstition by Stevie Wonder. Who cares if it's old? It's still awesome!


----------



## mimesis

dragunov128 said:


> Just finished listening to Superstition by Stevie Wonder. Who cares if it's old? It's still awesome!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Promethea




----------



## blood roots

lol


----------



## MisterDantes

Dat base soothes my soul


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Listening to Superstition again! =D


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


>


----------



## 3053




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

One of my wifes' favorite tunes.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## thejock




----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


>


----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Beautiful voice


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


>


----------



## 3053




----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


>


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

That's bizzarre; I was humming "I Put A Spell On You" after listening to a different version earlier.

Here's a decent version of a classic Beatles tune.


----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


>


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


>


----------



## thejock




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


>







bonus clip on ukelele :tongue:


----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> bonus clip on ukelele :tongue:


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Octopus Dog




----------



## DDC




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


>


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


>


Alright, all new levels of cheesy goodness!


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> Alright, all new levels of cheesy goodness!


Oh the Arctic Monkeys was singing about Rio and sand, and I thought the clip matched somewhat with 'poisonous' or 'fatal attraction' although I admit in a very cheesy way. :tongue: 

Fair enough...No funny stuff injected in the cherry pie? Oh well, as long as it doesn't kill you, it can make you stronger. :laughing:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> Oh the Arctic Monkeys was singing about Rio and sand, and I thought the clip matched somewhat with 'poisonous' or 'fatal attraction' although I admit in a very cheesy way. :tongue:
> 
> Fair enough...No funny stuff injected in the cherry pie? Oh well, as long as it doesn't kill you, it can make you stronger. :laughing:


At first, I thought you'd stumped me. I couldn't trump Marvin Gaye. I was this close to admitting, you won. Then I thought of Lionel Richie.


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> At first, I thought you'd stumped me. I couldn't trump Marvin Gaye. I was this close to admitting, you won. Then I thought of Lionel Richie.


:laughing: ouch, that hurt! I'm not giving up though, and I was thinking of Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up, but it was too much for me to listen to, so I guess it must be some kind of guilty pleasure...:kitteh:


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> :laughing: ouch, that hurt! I'm not giving up though, and I was thinking of Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up, but it was too much for me to listen to, so I guess it must be some kind of guilty pleasure...:kitteh:


There's only one appropriate answer to this.


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> There's only one appropriate answer to this.


:tongue: okay I better change strategy. I read somewhere you are ticklish, so let's see if I can find any soft spots...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The personality of the psycho killer in this video reminds me of somebody on these threads.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## thejock




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Different version than the typical Golden Earring


----------



## DDC

LOL Monemi, ya, that song just grooved though..


----------



## Helios




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Wosush




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## thejock




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## MisterDantes

It's beautiful!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conspiracy

Nonpoint - In The Air Tonight.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DDC




----------



## FX

Is it narcissistic of me to listen to my own music?
Battle Experiment #17.2


----------



## fallingsnowflakes

Take the night by For Our Hero


----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred

Hollywood Undead - Everywhere I Go


----------



## mimesis




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## zyxwvut




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DDC




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 66767




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## thejock




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## SisOfNight




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Many of you probably haven't heard of her, (although some of you may have), but right now I'm listening to Edge of a Thunderstorm by Cassadee Pope. (Btw, that's the season 3 winner of The Voice, if any of you watch it.)


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now I'm listening to Speed of Sound by Coldplay.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@dragunov128

Now here's something you probably did hear about


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## blood roots




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## DDC




----------



## FX

I hope it's not narcissistic of me to be listening to my own music again...
Battle Experiment #17a.1


----------



## Dreamer777




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Helios

and






Forever on repeat.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake

.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Bianca M.

Made of Stone - The Stone Roses


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## monemi




----------



## deesu

This is for long-forgotten
Light at the end of the world
Horizon crying
The tears he left behind long ago


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## monemi




----------



## Conspiracy

<3


----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Listening to Tickets by Maroon 5.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## error




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Spanks




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Eerie




----------



## monemi




----------



## monemi




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Agile




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Kaisikudo

The music is by one of my favourite modern composers, Denny Schneidemesser.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pokerface57

:laughing::shocked:


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Buzzkill by Luke Bryan. I know, I have a wide range of music tastes. Sorry about that... ^^;


----------



## Wosush




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now Superstition by Stevie Wonder. _Again._ (God, I can't stop listening to it. It's...It's too good...)


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now I'm listening to Banjo by Rascal Flatts.

...Yeah, I have a _really_ wide range of music tastes...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eerie




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## blood roots




----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

At this current moment: 
Computer Love - Zapp & Roger

Previously today: 
The Fever - Bruce Springsteen
Say - John Mayer
Raindrops - Basement Jaxx
various product jingles (Coke, Mentos, Cheerios, etc)
Terminal Velocity Act 1 - Sonic Colors OST
Sweet Mountain Act 2 - Sonic Colors OST


----------



## error




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Conspiracy

Makes me happy


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Sander213

Coldplay - Fix You (Collin McLoughlin Remix)

Chill dubstep, for those who like that


----------



## error




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Lit - My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I'm in my home office reviewing documents & listening to CDs.


----------



## refugee




----------



## blood roots




----------



## deesu




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## blood roots




----------



## refugee




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## Promethea




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## googoodoll




----------



## theotter




----------



## blood roots




----------



## jackdaw8

@Promethea 5 seconds in I said to myself "that shirt has to come off"! And the wind, it was made to blow through his hair! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## girlinthemoon

jackdaw8 said:


> The Lonely Forest - Soundings in Fathoms


Hey there, gorgeous.:wink:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## jackdaw8

@girlinthemoon Hello, my beautiful neighbor. roud:


----------



## girlinthemoon

jackdaw8 said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=67698" target="_blank">girlinthemoon</a></i></span> Hello, my beautiful neighbor. roud:


For you <3


----------



## jackdaw8

I just grew wings and flew away. Thank you.  Caw cawwww


----------



## jackdaw8

And for you INFJ-J-J-J-J-J-J

Soul songs.


----------



## jackdaw8

...


----------



## yet another intj

Synaptic overflow of dopamine...


----------



## Thalassa

I heard its cold out, but her popsicle melts
She's in the bathroom, she pleasures herself
Says Im a bad man, she's locking me out
It's cause of these things, it's cause of these things
Let's make a fast plan, watch it burn to the ground
I try to whisper, so no one figures it out
Im not a bad man, im just overwhelmed
It's cause of these things, it's cause of these things


----------



## fadly

No link but....Natasha bedingfield-soulmate


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## error




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I find Vanessa Mae (world class violinist) to be both artistically & sensually appealing.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Eerie




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Counting Stars by OneRepublic! Yay! ^w^


----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Bipedal P 314

South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut OST - La Resistance 





South Park - Jackin' it in San Diego


----------



## Sweetish

Disclosure - "Latch"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Tool: lateralus album


----------



## Kaisikudo

I would love to learn how to play this.






Seems I'm really going through a bit of a "Solo Pianist" phase. I can't stop listening to them.


----------



## chip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## refugee




----------



## zazara

I call this studying for a history test.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## chip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## chip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## googoodoll




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## theotter




----------



## DDC




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## FatalTragedy




----------



## thejock




----------



## thejock




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DemonAbyss10




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## sinshred




----------



## theotter

Lol 





FAscinatingly bad


----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENFJ815

At Last , Jukebox the Ghost


----------



## DDC




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## theotter




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Counting Stars by OneRepublic! ^^


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now it's Prodigal by OneRepublic!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jackdaw8

Starts as 54 seconds. Struggle and hope and struggle and a frantic ballerina dancing.






Beautiful.

And Pelagia's song.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## LoneWanderer

To Build A Home - Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## Frosty




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Stop and Stare by OneRepublic! ^^


----------



## sinshred




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## sinshred




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Maximal Crazy by Tiesto! =D

*Dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun...*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## deesu

Say my name!


----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Snoopy

are you ok

i am slightly worried about you that's all


----------



## jackdaw8

What would I give to wake up one morning and just be able to play the cello amongst the lichen? I love the way the cellist feels the music in his eyebrows - yes! And when people in orchestras have this smile on their face that you only get when you hear beautiful music. Must be an amazing feeling to be a part of it.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Speed of Sound by Coldplay!


----------



## Necrox

Oh, hi Cream!


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Necrox said:


> Oh, hi Cream!


Hi~! ^^


----------



## pokerface57

What does the fox say...by Ylvis


----------



## googoodoll




----------



## Promethea




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

etarnov said:


>


Hhahahaha. Eric Wood from MITB added me on Facebook with a message saying 'FUCK YOU ASSHOLE' last year. Long story, but the moral of it is; powerviolence is a small scene. When you post something relating to a major contributor of it, they will read it. Still got him on my list of friends. Still like the music too anyway, even though I prefer Bastard Noise


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## maedays




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

Lots of drum & bass today


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

Oh so that's where that's from.


----------



## Brianna1

I love the first few lines the most.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## StunnedFox

Phil Ochs - My Life

(Not able to post links yet, post count too low)


----------



## maedays




----------



## DDC




----------



## gestalt




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 0vercast




----------



## sinshred




----------



## xLycka

Eluvium - Radio Ballet 

Can't post video because I'm new. 
But trust me, you want to hear that song.


----------



## stiletto

Kind of obsessed with Pompeii - Bastille right now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## nádej

'Team' - Lorde


----------



## blood roots




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Burning Bridges by OneRepublic, desu! ^^


----------



## gestalt




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## zazara

Remember when..


----------



## sinshred




----------



## blood roots




----------



## birdsintrees

Blue Sky Black Death - Tokyo Underground.


----------



## nádej

'Joan of Arc' - Arcade Fire


----------



## FX




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Skyfall. It's good for what I'm writing.


----------



## sinshred

Iron Maiden seem to know very well about my feelings right now.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Snoopy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Say (All I Need) by OneRepublic, desu! <3


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now it's Mercy by OneRepublic, desu! <3


----------



## nádej

'Latch (feat. Sam Smith)' - Disclosure


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Wosush




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Llednar

Aegis by The Mars Volta


----------



## blood roots




----------



## hannerdrae

Bright Eyes, the old stuff


----------



## kirsche

"Afraid" by The Neigbourhood


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mimesis




----------



## DDC




----------



## Wosush




----------



## refugee




----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## Helnax




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## girlinthemoon

(feeling a bit nostalgic today)


----------



## Derange At 170

girlinthemoon said:


> (feeling a bit nostalgic today)


Jawbreaker? SDRE? Are you fucking serious? Do you have any idea how much I love you? DO YOU?

Hey, you. You. You know the band I told you about, Joan Of Arc? Do you know their singer used to be in Cap'n Jazz? You must know Cap'n Jazz.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## starscream430

Alone - Celine Dion

The song that really describes when I find somebody I like


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## nádej

'Intervention' - Arcade Fire


----------



## sinshred




----------



## gestalt




----------



## DDC




----------



## Mashidar

[video=youtube;ak_ujxsRG1I#t=67]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak_ujxsRG1I#t=67[/video]

Creative, and amazing work.


----------



## refugee




----------



## unoriginal

Angry chair by alice in chains xD


----------



## Frosty




----------



## pokerface57

Going back and forth between Pearl Jam's Greatest Hits(so far), and Soundgarden's Blackhole Sun, and Spoonman. Sorry peeps, couldn't pick one or the other. Deal w/ it:dry:


----------



## FX




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr. Brightside by The Killers


----------



## blood roots




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

*And Yes l Wiill Be Present On The First Day Of School And Graduashunnnn*


----------



## FX




----------



## gestalt

I'm listening to absolutely ridiculous stuff. It's like a brain massage.


----------



## gestalt

Nice mix, this.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Day I Meet Laura Palmer by Yuko


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## sinshred




----------



## DDC




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Cubi




----------



## blood roots




----------



## kirsche

Helplessness Blues by Fleet Foxes


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Right Action by Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Potion Approaching by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Momentz




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## AddictiveMuse

'Mojo Pin' by Jeff Buckley
i love him so much
WHY?! why did he have to go? :crying:
just imagine on all the amazing songs we never got the chance to listen to..


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## RedTree

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## sinshred




----------



## pokerface57

Jimi Hendrix's greatest hits.....I only wish he would've been around longer


----------



## Kaisikudo

Interesting blend of electronic and classical instruments.
Might not be to everyone's taste, but certainly interesting.


----------



## Momentz




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 3053




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kittynip




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn

Epic cover is epic.


----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## dragthewaters




----------



## blood roots




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dalien




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Metallica: ride the lightning


----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Lemxn

Her two last albums are just everything.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DDC




----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Tickets by Maroon 5, desu!


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now Superstition by Stevie Wonder, desu! ^^ <3


----------



## AddictiveMuse

'Lover You Should've Come Over' by Jeff Buckley

It's never over, my kingdom for a kiss upon her shoulder
It's never over, all my riches for her smiles when i slept so soft against her
It's never over, all my blood for the sweetness of her laughter 
It's never over, she's the the tear that hangs inside my soul forever


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Promethea




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## nádej




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Realpeopleonly

Comfortable in my skin- Xavier Rudd


----------



## DDC




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## refugee




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

My guilty pleasure.


----------



## Momentz




----------



## DDC




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## refugee




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kaisikudo

Not to be confused with pillow talk.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn

Oh, I remember I was there:crying:. We are the best crowd.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This was eye opening...


----------



## lou ouija




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Leviathan by Crossfaith


----------



## FX




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Time to Burn by Dio


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## pokerface57

Alone Together.......Fall Out Boy.......Oh, now it's Where Did The Party Go......love Fall Out Boy(Especially Pete Wentz...yum)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Viva la Vida by Coldplay, desu.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Tempting Time by Animals as Leaders


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Baltimore's Fireflies by Woodkid


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aerodynamic (Daft Punk Remix) by Daft Punk


----------



## Promethea




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Dalien

Aya Nikopol said:


> Baltimore's Fireflies by Woodkid


yes ; )


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Derange At 170

Jungle.


----------



## Kindlings




----------



## DDC




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## PolystyreneMan




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## pokerface57

:crazy:No song, just silence before the kids and the dogs interupt my daydream of Billie Joe Armstrong.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Dalien




----------



## The Guitar Hero

...Desu.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Guitar Hero

...Desu.


----------



## Birthday Cake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Yadids

Bad guy by Eminem <3
(pssst, it's a sequel to his song Stan, y'all should go listen to it)


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## StunnedFox

"Here she comes again,
and I'm sitting on my hands,
and she sings to me that siren song..."


----------



## nádej

'10,000 Reasons (Bless the Lord)' - Matt Redman


HAPPY SUNDAY.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## darude11




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## sinshred




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## Silvi

ive listened to this song nonstop for like 8 hours halp


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

This is the most foreboding song from the '60s that I know of. Remind me to post it again when we get to page 2525.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## friendly80sfan

This is one of my favorite sad songs. I feel so much emotion when I hear it. It's just so beautiful.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Red Song (Kyte Remix) by The Late Parade


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Eudaimonia




----------



## blood roots




----------



## refugee




----------



## blood roots




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## kirsche

Buzzcut Season by Lorde


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Time Is an Illusion by Aesthesys


----------



## DDC




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mass Gymnastics Display by sleepy.ab


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

205 by mudy on the sakuban


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Counting Crows: Mr Jones (studio version)


----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I Was Born for This by Austin Wintory


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Counting Stars by OneRepublic, desu.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Now Au Revoir by OneRepublic, desu. <3


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

"Everything that kills me, makes me feel alive"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Take Me to Hell by Akira Yamaoka sang by Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Troy Baker

(Troy Baker actually has a good singing voice *kills herself*)


----------



## FX




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

From Past to Present by Jeremy Soule


----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Metadron by The Mars Volta


----------



## HandiAce

The Comforter - Ian Ethan


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Canta per Me by Yuki Kajiura


----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Liev

One of my favorite albums of all time.
You can just listen to the first song and be amazed by it


----------



## friendly80sfan

Dear California by Vanessa Carlton




Her music helps calm me down after a stressful day.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## dragthewaters




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Lemxn

This _fucking_ concert.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Birthday Cake

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart;

my favorite of best of all anime is


----------



## Onewithsouls

some acdc


----------



## another number

heh yes :kitteh:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Scratch

Edward Elgar, Enigma. Witness rapture.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## kirsche

*(*´∀｀*)☆
Bruno~ Bruno Mars~!!
*at last I watch/listen the replay*


----------



## Lemxn

I seriously need to dance with Mr. Yorke one day.


----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## 77124




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Helios




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Helios




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sinshred




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 3053




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## refugee




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

makes me happy


----------



## kirsche

The Neighbourhood- W. D. Y. W. F. M?


----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## DDC




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Superfluous

repeat post, whoops!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ARCTIC MONKEYS ON A LOOP BECAUSE I HAVE THE NEW ALBUM.


My addiction is showing, better cover it.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz




----------



## alexibaka

Touch of grey; Grateful dead


----------



## Scratch




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## DustOfShard




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 3053




----------



## Lemxn

Singing out loud this song with @ayitashia at work:tongue:


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## PurpleApple




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Genghao




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Some good Nazi Metal:


----------



## Osytek

The Ting Tings - Day To Day (Acoustic)


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Queen - I want it all


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Riptide

Don't look back in anger - Oasis


----------



## Lemxn

I keep listening to this song since the first day it came out, I can't get over it.


----------



## lou ouija




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Quite enjoyed the song after listening to it for the first time, "Slide away" by Michael Hutchence featuring Bono


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Pickled Ocean

Severance by Dead Can Dance

Sent from my thing with a thing with another thing.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Lemxn

It's always nice to hear your favorite band.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Noctis




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## refugee




----------



## Diarama

I Fought The Law - The Clash


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Blothmath

Never thought downtempo and DNB would compliment eachother quite well....


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Scratch




----------



## DDC




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Frosty

This is the national/regional/clowntastic anthem of a certain town I know of! End things with exclamation marks, it seems to be more fun! Less filling!


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Frosty

0u020dj8uj0jo3uh984098y40oijnjrnf


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i fell in love with these guys a while ago




props to the drummer


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## RobynC




----------



## AddictiveMuse

i'd be awesome if he could play this one live again eventually
his voice is already getting better by the sounds of it
still he probably cannot do 'stop this train' as well as he used to
*sigh* oh well


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## AddictiveMuse

i'm in a John Mayer kind of mood this morning
don't mind me


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## timeless




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sweetness by Yes

Personally I'm not a fan of 60s music but this particular song <3


----------



## TruthDismantled




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AddictiveMuse

how many times can i listen to this and not get sick of it!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Momentz




----------



## AddictiveMuse

...his guitar face is so amusing


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## BulahLerry

Hair extensions and hairpieces really can help to improve the looking of people and help to change them a lot hair extensions and hairpieces if choosing the right type and right style of hair wigs for you, of course that you will look and become more and more attractive and also buy cheap hair wigs now is easy as you can just get the ideal style that you want online at online shops now. I have just buy me a cheap*wigs and it is perfect.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## TheOffspring

I'm stuck in the Tardis
Trapped in hyperspace
One minute, snake charming
The next in a motorcade

All the right moves and in the right places
Watch me dance, I'm a puppet
You can almost see the string

Give me an answer
Give me a line
I've been climbing up this ladder
I've been wasting my time

Up on the ladder, we're all tied to a stake
Up on the ladder, we wait for your mistake
Up on the ladder, trying to call out your name
Up on the ladder, you're all the fucking same


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## blood roots




----------



## refugee




----------



## yet another intj

RIP


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## pokerface57

Peacemaker....Green Day of course


----------



## pokerface57

Peacemaker...Green Day, of course


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Green Jelly


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 3053

ethereal


----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## InAName




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## AddictiveMuse

no..i did not find out about this song because of 'Supernatural'
thank you very much!
it was Guitar Hero 2 motherfuckers!


----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Blothmath

the original, before stirling was cool


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## j87




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DustOfShard




----------



## gestalt




----------



## refugee




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## pokerface57

Nirvana's Rape Me off of their Bleach album. Epic!


----------



## VoodooDolls

*RAPE ME - BLEACH! YOU'RE WRONG! *


----------



## Derange At 170

One of my favorite piano pieces. 20 minutes may seem like a lot to take in but time just passes by.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz

pokerface57 said:


> Nirvana's Rape Me off of their Bleach album. Epic!


*In Utero


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Obscure

Silence.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## MirembeKamaria

2cellos- Thunderstruck cover


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Sigh.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## zazara




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hostile Environment by Consciousness Removal Project


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

As Walking on Canopy by Silent Whale Becomes a Dream


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## DDC




----------



## Helios




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Helios




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## metaphor

North - Sleeping at last


----------



## theotter

My Chemical Romance- S.I.N.G.


----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## metaphor

Sound of silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FX




----------



## FX

ElectroDance 1 by AmbraSon - Royalty Free Music - Jamendo


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## blood roots




----------



## kirsche

Skylark by. Abbey Lincoln


----------



## Promethea

I let a *return to oz* playlist run overnight, this is the track I woke up to:


----------



## Lemxn

Epic album is epic.


----------



## Eudaimonia




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man

Sometimes I love the southern boys...this song is beautiful though and at the same time rocking and sad. Drive-by Truckers!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 3053




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## kirsche

Something Between Us by Daft Punk.
(ノД`)・゜・。


----------



## Blothmath

not a song, but an awesome player


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## pokerface57

Worry Rock..Green Day


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## starscream430




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## refugee




----------



## Sporadic Aura

really loudly. feels good.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

I will be seeing them in May.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

do u want 2 b a fish m8?


----------



## theotter




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## AddictiveMuse

gotta admit it grows on you
and her accent is absolutely adorable


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Derange At 170

Breakcore for the heads


----------



## eydimork




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Eerie

entire album.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## wormy

You have to stand perfectly still
You have to close your eyes


----------



## blood roots




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Osytek




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## deesu

Just "discovered" Post Rock radio "Ties of senses", damn it's good!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Lemxn

Libertad..., mi amor.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## eydimork




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Hollow Man

Ringo's vocals fit this song perfectly....beautiful and a favorite of mine...beautiful call and response harmonies and sentiment.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Syncopy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn

Ten days and couting...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Fallen cat

OVERWERK - House


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## wormy

I'm playing games, marking names with the blackest thoughts.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## eydimork




----------



## PurpleApple




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx

The original by Elliot Smith is also really good.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## DDC




----------



## wormy

You mean like... forever ever- forever ever- forever ever- forever ever? Sure!


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## blood roots




----------



## RHe




----------



## eydimork

I have a similar tattoo wooot!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Zaiya

Victims of Love, by Good Charlotte.


----------



## hanzer

ArtistUnderworldAlbumDubnobasswithmyheadmanTrack


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## TheRedKnight

( I'm in a bit of an Enjolras mood tbh )


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cher Zee

Oh gosh this is stuck in my head today....


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## metaphor




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Perception




----------



## theft23




----------



## DDC

lol?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## TheRedKnight




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## eydimork




----------



## blood roots




----------



## FX




----------



## AddictiveMuse

I just finished an anime called 'Sword Art Online' which my friends got me into
so whenever I hear the SAO theme I smile, It's been 2 years and they've only made one series
stop sitting on your ass and make more!


----------



## DDC




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Psychophant




----------



## blood roots




----------



## eydimork




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Lemxn

Obsessed with thi song.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

Menace Ruine


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Knight of Ender

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## kirsche

Fire Escape by Foster the People.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Pennyroyal Tea

“Would" by Alice In Chains


----------



## kirsche

I'll Be Seeing You by Billie Holiday


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## thejock

Justin Vernon is a genius


----------



## DDC




----------



## Bipedal P 314

MelodySheep - The Big Electron


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Slayer - Spirit in Black


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FX




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Ugunti




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## NCold

I have bridesmaids in the background


----------



## NCold

I have bridesmaid playing in the back!


----------



## JonE




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## eydimork




----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Tater Tot




----------



## DDC




----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## hanzer




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Promethea




----------



## eydimork




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sporadic Aura

I listen to this album in its entirety like once every month...at least..


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 3053




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Banana Pancakes by Jack Johnson


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

love this song!!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## eydimork




----------



## Chest




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mayran

I just adore these guys. <3


----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## eydimork




----------



## snowbell




----------



## Hollow Man

A bit of pre-show messing around first..."Say it Ain't So" in a Pixies-like way then a great optimistic "Somehow Everything", great way to start a show!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## thejock




----------



## Decon




----------



## Hollow Man

This song and album touches my soul. The LP cover is hanging on my living room wall.


----------



## Hollow Man

MY FAVORITE and the second track from afforementioned album...

P.S.
Don't ban me.


----------



## Hollow Man

P.S.
Copy and past didn't work....


----------



## 89338

We're going to Ibiza - Vengaboys


----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Hollow Man

Let's hope this isn't Superchunk...and I will admit I will sick most days.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Moonpie

She (For Liz) by Parachute


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Tad Cooper




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man

After a self-indulgent night...I am not so sure.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Moonpie




----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chest

lol


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## PurpleApple




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kayleyrae

I didn't actually have any music on when I got to this thread, but I constantly have a song in my head and this is what's up there right now:


----------



## Chest




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Moonpie

i wish i could break your heart cassadee pope - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Chest




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Draco Solaris

Stuck in my head all day.


----------



## FX

Is it narcissistic of me to be listening to my own music again? =P


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## Lemxn

Not even ashamed.


----------



## 89338

Never Enough - Epica


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chest




----------



## 100333155




----------



## 3053




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 89338

Sing to me - Delain


----------



## Decon

Went out on Record Store Day with my GF yesterday. Listening to what I bought.


----------



## eydimork




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Kaylee

Ask Yourself - Foster the People


----------



## 89338




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Decon




----------



## 89338




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ninibear




----------



## eydimork




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## 89338




----------



## Lemxn

Yep. I was here.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## buttward

Mysterious girl - Peter Andre
Cheesy but it's a feel-good song!


----------



## Chest




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man

An old ENFP crush put this on a mix for me...such a beautiful lonely song...


----------



## eydimork




----------



## Draco Solaris




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Off The Hitch




----------



## yet another intj

Aww... Yay!


----------



## letter_to_dana

I'm in a somewhat melancholic mood otherwise I wouldn't listen to Anathema or other dark bands.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sporadic Aura

I love this album. Such an experimental vibe.


----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kayleyrae




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## 89338

Lemxn said:


>


I like you!


----------



## Chest




----------



## 89338




----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## letter_to_dana

Such an optimistic song.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Gruvian




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Fern

*Interpol *| C'mere


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## grassafue

falling back -Washed Out. Paracosm is so chill if you haven't heard it


----------



## VoodooDolls

damn tight


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Frosty




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Vast Silence

We move lightly - Dustin Ohalloran
On...
Pandora Station : Max Richter


----------



## Chest




----------



## blood roots




----------



## malphigus




----------



## Sporadic Aura

I'm listening to a Weezer pandora station.

Currently its All Apologies by Nirvana.

The one thing I don't like about pandora is that if you thumbs up a song while listening to another station...you'll get other songs from that band even if you're listening to another station... I get nirvana songs on all my stations just because I have a nirvana station and thumbed up a lot of their songs.


----------



## Superfluous

Good god, the retro vibe to this song is in-fuckin-credible​


----------



## Polexia

Totally in love with this song :]


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## DDC




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Gruvian




----------



## theinspirer

Good Enough by Little Mix


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 89338




----------



## hanzer

*Portishead - Roseland New York City*


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Hollow Man

Sad verses, but still there's something optimistic in the chorus. Maybe...


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Blothmath

absolutely in love with this soundtrack!


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest

can I can banned for spamming songs?


----------



## Polexia




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest

last one


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## nádej




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Chest




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Choice

still on this


----------



## emmylouise

Gregory Alan Isakov - The Stable Song.


----------



## Chest




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Chest




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chest

one of my top 5


----------



## hanzer




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Chest

=)


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Blazy

Such relaxing.

I guarantee this song will make you shake to the beat while in a very chill mood. It's spiritually smooth.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Kaisikudo

magnisarara said:


>


Three years of listening to The Raveonettes and I'd never bothered to check out any of their videos, haha. First time seeing this one. It's cute, just like the song! ^_^


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest

:happy:


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

I am currently hooked on this song.


----------



## Blothmath

producing some warm, tingling feeling in my abdomen <3


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest

..


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Dalien




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest

..


----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man

Nah nah nah aw...


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Dalien




----------



## DDC




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## eydimork




----------



## NIHM




----------



## blood roots




----------



## The Marauder

This wouldn't be inappropriate, would it?


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## eydimork




----------



## blood roots




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Vast Silence

How to save a life - The Fray
Over My Head - The Fray

Sea of Lovers - Christina Perri

A Wild and Distant Shore - Michael Nyman

)


----------



## Chest

giving up already? farewell...


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Good vocals.


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## refugee




----------



## nonnaci

Mathrock!


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## QueCueYew

I hate what I do. 
Fuck this day :angry:


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## 89338




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest

youtube doesn't have the original song anymore =/


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## eydimork




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Chest




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## DDC




----------



## Toru Okada

who else skims through only to like music posted you also like???

WHO??


----------



## Mschievious

@Gore Motel

I listen to them and find new music on here all the time. Of course I like the ones I know and am familiar with and actually like. For me, I enjoy finding new artists and even genres. Peace. :happy:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## skycloud86

Pete Seeger's version of John Brown's Body, on the 214th anniversary of that heroic man's birthday.


----------



## Chest




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Chest

why have I never posted a doom song?


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Blothmath

Time to go to work :crying:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Vast Silence

Butterfly - Christina Perri

This song is so sad... Q_Q


----------



## Sonyx




----------



## eydimork

* *






Chest said:


> why have I never posted a doom song?





 Upgrading in, 1, 2, 3...


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Kaylee




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Madman

Mind music - da da dum dum da la la (a private session in my head)


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## The Baobab Tree




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

No, it's not about God. It's about astronauts and aliens.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Osytek




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest

Song to relax, kind of :tongue:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## hanzer




----------



## Hollow Man

Somehow Crooked Fingers' songs of decay are redeeming in a weird way with its lyrics of the down and out.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## ephemeralparadox

I listen to this about 1000 times a day.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## The Baobab Tree




----------



## Jayne_Doe

*sigh*..I'm new so I can't post the link  I'm listening to Melo by Pryda


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Ghostsoul




----------



## Promethea




----------



## blood roots




----------



## gestalt




----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## hanzer




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Dead Stars - Covenant. This video isn't great sound quality, but I'm listening to my own track. 






and now this one (sorry, another crappy quality video, but its all that I can find to share here)






^^I absolutely love this song, especially with a quality track through a good sound system.


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## NIHM




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chest




----------



## letter_to_dana




----------



## Chest




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## eydimork




----------



## The Baobab Tree




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 89338




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Guest

I never really understood the appeal to shock rock.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Xena2




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 89338




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 89338

^ I see we're on the same level!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 89338




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## NIHM




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yippy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Fern




----------



## NatureChaser

Counting stars by one republic


----------



## Frosty




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Satan Claus

It's an old song but I love old music.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Magnus von Grapple

Friend sent me this.


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lucky Luciano

I am listening to Shanson, it is like the Russian mafia version of gangster rap, this genre is very popular with eastern European criminals.


----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Plasternoid

The song above me is beautiful js good choice Blothmath.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## koenigscat




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Chest




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chest




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Kyo




----------



## PurpleApple




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Frosty




----------



## seasofme

Passenger-Golden leaves


----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Gossip Goat

In This Shirt by The Irrepressibles.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Dalien




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

and it drives me nuts!!


----------



## CaptSwan




----------



## SysterMatic

Being as an ocean - The hardest part is forget those you swore you would never forget


----------



## refugee




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bugs




----------



## Chest




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## TootsieBear267

I love singing this song in public. Yes, it annoys my friends and family, and I'm horrible at singing, but it fills me with joy and energy. Like I can go on like a warrior. 



> Cause I'm a primadonna girl, yeah
> All I ever wanted was the world
> I can't help that I need it all
> The primadonna life, the rise, the fall
> 
> You say that I'm kinda difficult
> But it's always someone else's fault
> Got you wrapped around my finger, babe
> You can count on me to misbehave


What's more fun is dancing while singing. This is groovey baby!


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jackdaw8

Song actually starts around 1:00

<3


----------



## blood roots




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## GundamChao

Oh, just pop. Punjabi pop.


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Chest

one for the 1200:tongue:


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Portuguese music at it's best...


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Astrid Von M

quite addicted to listening to the antwoord the last few days!


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Momentz




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Mammon




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## DDC




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## snowbell




----------



## CaptSwan

Amazona - Roxy Music


----------



## Amaryllis




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Dalien




----------



## letter_to_dana




----------



## Astrid Von M

this!


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Christian Exodia




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## blood roots




----------



## GriZZi

Actress - Birdcage


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Deep Down by Calexico


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Momentz




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Agile




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## jackdaw8




----------



## Hollow Man

This song was written around the thick wicked bass line! Interesting results...


----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## refugee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## nuut

The two lovers song from avatar


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Teressa

"I See Fire" by Ed Sheeran


----------



## AlphaOmega




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

02. Wild - Beach House


----------



## thinair

Tijuana Panthers- Redheaded Girl


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I've heard this tune 2-3 times today, I think I'll watch the movie again.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Astrid Von M




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## SomethingHawt

Birdy- Wings


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Doll




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## Noctis

Kamelot- Ghost Opera album


----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Glory

listening to music


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Hollow Man

I am pretty lame, and I wonder if ANYONE would ever marry me. I don't think marriage should be rushed though ultimately.

Also, I had a PINK bathroom as my first bathroom where I rented so this is sentimental for me. THANKS OCONNOR. EVEN THOU YOUS A BASTARD! DONT RENT OCONOER CCOMP{LECX IN SE WISCONsIN FYI


----------



## Hollow Man

first smiths release i bought....my personal fave from the relaese IZ


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Momentz




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Chest




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect

The sounds of tortured screaming people in my head!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## DDC




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Agile




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Chest

...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Secretninja




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## yet another intj

https://archive.org/details/Jimi_Hendrix_Machine_Gun__HQ_Audio_Remaster


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

love this song:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sporadic Aura

Fucking love Weezer.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## kirsche

Breathing Underwater by Metric


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

https://play.spotify.com/track/5gPftwRtbfMeSMfbJtWPGQ

The new Kasabian CD is so good.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## TheOffspring




----------



## Lemxn

Sia + Dancing =


----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## MidnightPicnic

Mocedades, _Eres tu (you are)_


----------



## Chest




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Anelith




----------



## zenithx

sooo....bored......
nothing special my itunes is on shuffle.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Protagoras




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Chest




----------



## MidnightPicnic




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## blood roots




----------



## aendern

Is anyone good at interpreting song lyrics? I've been listening to this song on repeat for about a week because 1) I love it, 2) but also, I want to interpret the lyrics.. I'm kind of stuck on their meaning.

When she says "If you're still breathing, you're the lucky one because most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs."

I'm convinced she's not talking about lungs. I think lung = brain, and most of us are thinking from warped world views.. our minds are corrupted with the ideas of racism, sexism, political corruption, bigotry of all kinds

What do you think?

So "if you're still breathing" = "If you're still dreaming, using your imagination, etc."

The song is called _Youth_, afterall, so I think the connection is clear -- with age we become more aware of the corrupt motivations and institutions in our world. And I think that's what that lyric means.


One could argue that there is no deeper meaning - because she follows by saying "setting fire to our insides for fun" which immediately makes you think of cigarettes, right? So that would lead to corrupted lungs...

But I think alcohol also sets fire to your insides. (ever drank straight vodka? Total fire!) 

And sometimes people drink liquor because they are depressed - they are _escaping _from their feelings, the world, if but for a few hours of a drunken high. It's _fun_, as she says in the song.





? I want a second opinion!

I think I'm on to something, but other people will of course interpret it differently.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## MidnightPicnic




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## sacrosanctsun

emberfly said:


> Is anyone good at interpreting song lyrics? I've been listening to this song on repeat for about a week because 1) I love it, 2) but also, I want to interpret the lyrics.. I'm kind of stuck on their meaning.
> 
> When she says "If you're still breathing, you're the lucky one because most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs."
> 
> I'm convinced she's not talking about lungs. I think lung = brain, and most of us are thinking from warped world views.. our minds are corrupted with the ideas of racism, sexism, political corruption, bigotry of all kinds
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> So "if you're still breathing" = "If you're still dreaming, using your imagination, etc."
> 
> The song is called _Youth_, afterall, so I think the connection is clear -- with age we become more aware of the corrupt motivations and institutions in our world. And I think that's what that lyric means.
> 
> 
> One could argue that there is no deeper meaning - because she follows by saying "setting fire to our insides for fun" which immediately makes you think of cigarettes, right? So that would lead to corrupted lungs...
> 
> But I think alcohol also sets fire to your insides. (ever drank straight vodka? Total fire!)
> 
> And sometimes people drink liquor because they are depressed - they are _escaping _from their feelings, the world, if but for a few hours of a drunken high. It's _fun_, as she says in the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I want a second opinion!
> 
> I think I'm on to something, but other people will of course interpret it differently.


Seriously, this is such a great song. My interpretation of this song is basically the same as yours. I'm pasting the lyrics and gonna add in my 2 cents after the italicized bits of lyric.


_Shadows settle on the place, that you left
Our minds are troubled by the emptiness
Destroy the middle, it's a waste of time
From the perfect start to the finish line_

You = listener. The place that we left = minds? I think the concept of escapism is established here. There is a problem within the listener that thinking fails to solve... perhaps understanding the concept of void which typically arises as more experience is gathered. Because reason alone cannot fix the issue, shadows spread as consciousness leaves to escape the unsoothable pain.

_And if you're still breathing, you're the lucky ones
'Cause most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs
Setting fire to our insides for fun
Collecting names of the lovers that went wrong
The lovers that went wrong_

Still breathing could be using imagination or simply being comfortable within one's own mind. The corruption could be a reference to literal void fillers such as smoking, drinking, other indulgent activities that are aiding in avoiding the problem of void.

Relationships are certainly a cause of void. Be it romantic or platonic. When anyone significant leaves your life, adjusting isn't that easy. You may recognize habits you've picked up from them. Sometimes activities once enjoyable in solitude aren't as much fun once time has been spent engaging in these activities with a significant other or close friend. Their existence in your life has become a part of you, and when they leave or are gone, it's not unusual to be left feeling high and dry.

We are the reckless
We are the wild youth
_Chasing visions of our futures
One day we'll reveal the truth
That one will die before he gets there
And if you're still bleeding, you're the lucky ones
'Cause most of our feelings, they are dead and they are gone
We're setting fire to our insides for fun
Collecting pictures from the flood that wrecked our home
It was a flood that wrecked this_

If you're still bleeding, you're the lucky one's... If you're not completely numbed out. If you haven't smoked your lungs out, drunk yourself silly, indulged mindlessly until you've chased your mind away completely to escape yourself and reality. 

_And you caused it
And you caused it
And you caused it_

Yeah, the person who causes all this pain is humans. There's no enemy. The only one to blame is ourselves.

_Well I've lost it all, I'm just a silhouette
A lifeless face that you'll soon forget
My eyes are damp from the words you left
Ringing in my head, when you broke my chest
Ringing in my head, when you broke my chest
_

Heartbreak. Trouble coping. Knowing that she'll just be another "someone this person used to know" to someone who she'll struggle to see as unimportant or irrelevant to her life. 

_And if you're in love, then you are the lucky one
'Cause most of us are bitter over someone
Setting fire to our insides for fun
To distract our hearts from ever missing them
But I'm forever missing him_

To distract our hearts from missing them. Escapism to the max. It's definitely a theme in modern culture. 
At times of great distress, it seems logical to run from a world that seems deprived of meaning. The issue is, the concept of meaning is created by each and every one of us in our minds. We cause our own escapism and void by investing so much in another who can easily walk away. And running away from oneself cannot work because no matter where we go, what substances we consume, our minds and perception of reality are inevitable. We will keep living, even if it kills us. Even if we heavily numb ourselves.


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## MidnightPicnic

_toast and marmalade for tea, sailing ships upon the sea_
_Aren't lovelier than you, or the games I see you play_
_You, more lovely than the day, when the sun is in your eyes_
_I see through your disguise, all the games I see you play_ 
♡ tin tin


----------



## aendern

etarnov said:


> * *


My bae <3

Did you know her last name means _books_ in German?

Seriously it seems like everyone on the planet has a German last name - now that I am learning German I notice them all the damn time.





This is one of my favourite songs of all time. It's so deliciously dark. Even the original version. I always imagine someone getting murdered during this song.


----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## refugee




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC

always will miss Frank..


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## brookeg

The heart of life by John Mayer.

"Pain throws your heart to the ground. Love turns the whole thing around. Fear is a friend who's misunderstood, but I know the heart of life is good."


----------



## Ghostsoul




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Chest




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## baby blue me

The Hardest Thing - 98 degrees.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Dust in the Wind by Kansas


----------



## Agile




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## refugee




----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

Kithkin is absolutely fantastic. One of my new favorite bands


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Chest




----------



## DJL

I can't bring myself to listen to music right now....been this way for a few days already.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Foxygen - Shuggie


----------



## refugee




----------



## Blackbear

Jason Mraz - Hello, You Beautiful Thing


----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Chest




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## DDC




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Brian1

My brother would play this on the piano all the time.






"You'll wake the thought police."


----------



## Brian1




----------



## knightlevante




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## raveninwhite




----------



## knightlevante




----------



## refugee




----------



## Subtle Murder

This song does things to me.


----------



## Astrid Von M

parkour <3


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu

It's really good at around 6.35-9.25.


----------



## Loaf

Red hot chilli's ~ Californication.


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Mcunkin Hamester

Sadistik is quickly becoming one of my favourite rappers.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Antipode




----------



## Astrid Von M

this epicness!


----------



## Chest




----------



## Glory




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest

This is probably the first slipknot song I heard


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mschievious

The sounds of Forza racing being played by oldest son on his day off.

:happy:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## suicidal_orange




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Chest




----------



## missjayjay




----------



## Dalien

(not a racists song, so don't go there. thanks  )


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Gossip Goat

Falling by Haim. It's really good it has an old indie vibe to it.


----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## DDC




----------



## MidnightPicnic

_Something filled up, My heart with nothing_
_Someone told me not to cry_


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Chest




----------



## icecream

Pop *HEART*


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## MidnightPicnic

Mschievious said:


>


I love your taste!


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## missjayjay




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Mschievious

I'm such a romantic...


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Chest




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Squirrel




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Frosty




----------



## refugee




----------



## Chaerephon




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## gross porcelain




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Clyme




----------



## 1987

Stuff like this is why I love the Eurovision Song Contest. :crazy:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Chest




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Donkey D Kong

"But there's a bad man in everyone
No matter who we are
There's a rapist and a Nazi living in our tiny hearts
Child pornographers and cannibals, and politicians too 
There's someone in your head waiting to fucking strangle you"

This line really hits hard because of how cynical, yet so true it is.


----------



## Classic

Stealers Wheel - Stuck in the middle with you


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Paradox1987

I wish I could speak Khmer every time I listen to _Dengue Fever_


----------



## Tater Tot

THIS MY JAM


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mammon

Right back to my teen years. lolz....


----------



## Gossip Goat

Dancing Queen & Mamma Mia - Glee (cover)


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## baby blue me

Cos there's something in the way you look at me by Christian Bautista.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams

Tickets by Maroon 5


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Mammon




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## John Coltrane




----------



## 121689




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## VinnieBob

no song but a vinyl, vassar clements hill billy jazz


----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## Eerie




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## refugee




----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Ubuntu

I've probably posted this a lot.


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aubbs




----------



## qeph

12/12 - General Knas


----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kafeidian

On Pandora, _Chill Out Radio_, listening to _Glitter Love_ by _Avatar_


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Ubuntu

For the first time (I like it).


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Golden Rose

Probably going to post this all over the forum because it's just perfect ♥


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## Squirrel




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## DDC




----------



## ohmyglob

A Match Into Water by Pierce The Veil


----------



## Mammon

Nergal just fcking nails the demonic growl!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Chest

..........


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Chest

thank you


----------



## Mayran

this song is dangerously catchy


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## jackdaw8

Talent. I loved the recorded version but this "live"ish version blows my mind and fills my heart with...butterflies, sparkles, happiness, etc. All good things.

I'm ISFP and the lyrics appeal to me big time  I'm sorry if this is overly...whatever I'm being <3

Here's the explanation of what the lyrics mean. Beautiful. Relatable. heartbreaking.









"You will never belong to me 
now i can see the light – That you are 
never good at controlling me 
now i can see the light shine oh
and i know
and i know
it was blinding you

say life can be long
wanna know 
wanna know 
wanna know
wanna know
its true
when you say
I want you around
YOU GOTTA MAKE ME BELIEVE YOU

OH I KNOW ITS NOT THE RIGHT TIME TONIGHT
BUT I WON’T MOVE UNTILL THIS STOPS
(we go) BACK TO THE TOP
OH OH
(we go) BACK TO THE TOP

i’m not scared if you run to me
lost like when you where mine
and you can take what you want from me 
just offer me your time

Stay, life can be long
wanna know 
wanna know 
wanna know
wanna know
it’s true
when you say
I want you around
YOU GOTTA MAKE ME BELIEVE YOU 
OH I KNOW IT’S NOT THE RIGHT TIME TONIGHT
BUT I WON’T MOVE UNTILL THIS STOPS
(we go) BACK TO THE TOP
OH OH
(we go) BACK TO THE TOP"


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## jackdaw8

Sing to me. Needed some candelight with breakfast.


----------



## girlinthemoon

Siiiiigh


----------



## SysterMatic

Love them..


----------



## writtencoffee

Heart To Heart - James Blunt

... it's on the radio right now, but I found it really ENFP 'fitting':
"It's OK, 'cause I know
You shine even on a rainy day
And I can find your halo
Guides me to wherever you fall
If you need a hand to hold
I'll come running, because
You and I won't part till we die
You should know
We see eye to eye, heart to heart"


----------



## Mostly Harmless

"Can we start it all over again this morning?
I let down my defenses this morning
It was just you and me this morning
I fought all my guesses this morning
Won't you show me the way it could've been?"

Sigh. :sad:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## bubblePOP




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dissonance

My favorite Sepultura song


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## lightwing




----------



## bubblePOP




----------



## lightwing




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## writtencoffee




----------



## frelean




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## tanstaafl28

Guardians of the Galaxy Soundtrack:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dalien




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## 89338




----------



## writtencoffee




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## refugee




----------



## bubblePOP




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Stasis




----------



## 89338




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## an absurd man

This is what love sounds like.


----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DDC




----------



## Blothmath

Currently my favourite channel for new music....


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Glory

actually this came up cruising around about an hour ago and it was awesome... 'feel so disconnected spiralling for messages'


----------



## 89338

Blodsmak - Sveltihel


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## writtencoffee

too. damn. catchy. -.-


----------



## refugee




----------



## The Guitar Hero




----------



## The Guitar Hero




----------



## The Guitar Hero




----------



## The Guitar Hero




----------



## The Guitar Hero

I feel like I listen to a lotta music


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Surreal Snake said:


> * *


Just wanted to tell you that you've got an awesome avatar, even though I probs shouldn't post this on the thread itself


----------



## Dalien




----------



## 89338




----------



## DDC




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## 89338




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Golden Rose

This song is everything to me right now ♥


----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## refugee




----------



## bubblePOP




----------



## The Guitar Hero




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Spanks

Ubuntu said:


>


That Illmatic movie that's coming out looks dope as fuck.





]


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC

punk in 1966?!


----------



## Ubuntu

The opening of First Time Felon (first 2 minutes, I like the music)






I sometimes do that with movies or tv shows on youtube (listen to the opening music).


----------



## AFO_Rabbit




----------



## Donkey D Kong

It won't get out of my head


----------



## The Hungry One

Though if I sorta combined the two posts above me, I'd probably get this:


* *


----------



## aphinion

Counting Bodies Like Sheep to the Rhythm of the War Drums - By A Perfect Circle


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Flowerpot92

Asa, fire on the mountain. Great song.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## refugee




----------



## DDC




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Flowerpot92

The AC, it's my lullaby.


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## DDC




----------



## monemi

One of my kids is having a hard time sleeping through the storm and lightening outside. They're snuggled up next to me listening to this:


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nightmerism




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## writtencoffee




----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## amethyst11

Rise like a phoenix by Conchita Wurst


----------



## DDC




----------



## Rusting

For some reason, this comes to mind often. I not even certain of how the song got in my playlist. But I deny not.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## missjayjay




----------



## Rusting

This also occurs:


----------



## Dalien




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple


----------



## Blackbear

Pascualita from The Derevolutions


----------



## Miss Melody

The Black Keys - Turn Blue 

Can't get enough of this song!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Noctis




----------



## Toru Okada

Surreal Snake said:


>


I was gonna like this but I figured I'd quote.

Saw him live last month. He was good in spite of the crystal meth.






been on an N.W.A. trip for awhile now. I like to drive aggro-mode to this album.


----------



## kirsche

Lovesong by Adele


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Squirrel

I love this song.


----------



## Sonyx




----------



## writtencoffee




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 66393




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## AI.Akane

David Bowie- Moonage Daydream


----------



## DDC




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Squirrel

Just because.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Max




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## Kaisikudo

**NSFW Warning** - Video contains nudity.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Cheveyo

Redline is such a great anime. It's not all that deep story-wise, but it's visually beautiful and the music fits it perfectly.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## calirogue




----------



## AI.Akane

Sky is clear tonight
Sky is clear tomorrow
A star is out
I reach for one to sparkle in my hand
A star is out
I will not touch you, I am just a man

Sky is clear tonight
Sky is clear tomorrow

And every night I shut my eyes
So I don't have to see the light
Shining so bright
I'll dream about a cloudy sky, a cloudy sky

"Man was born to love
Though often he has sought
Like Icarus, to fly too high.
And far too lonely than he ought
To kiss the sum of east and west
And hold the world at his behest
To hold the terrible power
To whom only gods are blessed
But me, I am just a man"

And every night I shut my eyes
So I don't have to see the light
Shining so bright
I'll dream about a cloudy sky, a cloudy sky

And every night I shut my eyes
But now I've got them open wide
You've fallen into my hands
And now you're burning me
You're burning me


----------



## AI.Akane

@Surreal Snake cool song man!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## DDC




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## writtencoffee

Will always remind me of one long, bright evening in Summer 2009 in Sweden. The band played when the sun was "back" at midnight. Golden light.


----------



## Mammon

God I love this song.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Atrej




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DemonAbyss10

Been on a "Women of Power/Gothic/Symphonic Metal" listening spree. Just gonna post a small sampler of some of the lesser known/underrated ones I have on this track list. This means no epica/nightwish/within temptation, etc. Trying to draw attention to more obscure/underrated bands that people might be interested in.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## monemi




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Alette




----------



## Golden Rose

This is my theme song , I want it played at my funeral ♬


----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## ForestPaix

https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&r...=dizHGSRbhcdjDhRT0JII6Q&bvm=bv.75097201,d.dGc
Doppelganger by The Antlers~ Good one for my own original character that I created recently.


----------



## Mammon

Wow. Fcking chils down my spine man.






Does anyone know of similar bands like this one? Dark, low, tragic, gloomy,...? No vocals.


----------



## HenryBurlingame

Mac DeMarco - Ode to Viceroy


----------



## blood roots




----------



## veritas97




----------



## DirtySocks

Nothing beats melodic/vocal trance/hard Trance specially when driving a car. You just wanna go full speed till the end of the world
:crazy:


----------



## threehours




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## missjayjay




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## mimesis

One hour set Dave Angel


----------



## Max




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

Bob Mould doing a very Joni Mitchell-ish song...it's awesome! Sad though...


----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## PurpleApple

Transcendere by That Virginia

https://thatvirginia.bandcamp.com/album/cassie-i


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Grac3

You know I don't look forward to seeing you again
You'll look like a photograph of yourself
Taken from far, far away
And I won't know what to do
And I won't know what to say
Except fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Squirrel




----------



## DDC




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## DDC




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## threehours




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man

R.E.M. album Monster is 20 years old...this is a great tune from a good not great album!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## endcredits209




----------



## Hollow Man

This song is perpetually in my head forever. The sun kil moon version....for some version...well, I heard it before the Modest Mouse version. This song speaks to me on a lot of levels. I love the arpeggios of this version. "Does anyone know a way I can get away?" "Gonna shake hands with the masses"


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## An_INTP

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes

:3


----------



## writtencoffee




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

That there Nadja & Vampillia.


----------



## DDC




----------



## Max

This song kicks ass.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## OberonHuxley




----------



## ForestPaix

https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&r...=dCowGdZiHrQ6o3NVF_2uLw&bvm=bv.76247554,d.dGc The Loneliest Star by Thirteen Senses.


----------



## Wosush

I've always had a weakness for old Avril. And all goddamn music purists and elitists can just kiss my beautiful, firm ass.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## An_INTP

Eminem - The Monster ft. Rihanna

:3


----------



## DDC




----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Flowerpot92




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Clyme




----------



## OberonHuxley

Don't listen to this....it will do nothing for you.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Agelastos




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## OberonHuxley

Clyme said:


>



This is dope...it reminds me of cage except better for the peace state.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## OberonHuxley




----------



## Clyme

OberonHuxley said:


> This is dope...it reminds me of cage except better for the peace state.


Agreed. Here's another for the peace state.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Thanks...bookmarked and listening to.


----------



## Clyme

OberonHuxley said:


> Thanks...bookmarked and listening to.


If you want more, I have an iTunes of 6442 rap songs, and counting.
You just give me a shout and I'll boot you some.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Daeva

*Are you gonna go my way?!?*






'Cause baby I got to know!!!
...

yeah


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Maidelane

Epica - Memory

I love this song. I sing it to myself (see the lyrics for more clues)


----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## theotter




----------



## Brian1




----------



## tanstaafl28

What makes anyone think I'm always listening to music?


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## 124567

I do listen to yo yo music too!


----------



## OberonHuxley

Got the headphones in at work and listening to this song about heroine while browsing PC....

After work I'm going to go home and shoot up on PC.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 124567




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Brian1

Thank you Malcolm.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

tanstaafl28 said:


> What makes anyone think I'm always listening to music?


 Maybe you're, most of the time.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## bubblePOP

I am obsessed with this song.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## ForestPaix

Read My Mind- The Killers 'Cause I don't shine, if you don't shine'


----------



## Lake Stranger




----------



## 124567




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lake Stranger said:


>


Alcest is one of the mos beautiful bands I've ever heard.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## haephestia

This came up on shuffle (pretty rare I get repeats lately, I need to prune my library down considerably) and it just brought back all the feels of seeing them in concert and UGH HOW DO YOU NOT DANCE AND FLAIL


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Clyme

No youtube video.

What is it? by Epoch When.

Epoch When


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## 124567




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ubuntu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## Brian1




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sinshred




----------



## DDC




----------



## 124567




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Kinda having a bad day.


----------



## 124567

I imitated DDC:tongue:





Love this song.

Also this one :blushed:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This song kills me inside.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Agelastos




----------



## Wololo




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 124567




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Sonyx




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mair




----------



## Donkey D Kong

been learning this on guitar


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## 124567




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bahburah

Was the last song I was listening to in itunes.


----------



## Bahburah

Agelastos said:


>


The chick in this is such an INFJ.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## ForestPaix

_Winter come, winter crush all of the things that I once had_ Love this song


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Blothmath

I hope Tool will treat us with a new album in 2k15. 
In the meantime, i found those amazing guys.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## 124567




----------



## blood roots




----------



## onebelo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 124567

Ok. I know I'm in my melancholic season.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## 124567




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## 124567

I don't watch bleach, but O.M.G, this tune is sickly amazing.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## gaffloda




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I have a study/hw intrumental playlist. Here's the one on right now:


----------



## Morn

Coldplay - A Sky Full Of Stars 

Filmed in Sydney Australia. My home town. That's King Street Newtown!


----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## The Chameleon




----------



## 124567




----------



## DirtySocks

I got so used to Russian songs when i was a kid that i never stopped loving it.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## GoosePeelings

I regret nothing.


----------



## Xzerio




----------



## DDC




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Glory




----------



## lightwing




----------



## gestalt

... creating a heaven from what I stole from the abyss


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Malandro

My songs switched over when I saw this


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

AMBIENT SOUNDS! YAY!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 124567




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sirius Black




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew

Prince - Alphabet Street


----------



## 124567




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Glory




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## 124567




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Malandro




----------



## icecream

sharlzkidarlz said:


>


Lol, I replied after you twice in two different threads.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## magicat65

Obladi Oblada- Beatles <3


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DDC




----------



## JTHearts

I'm loving this new Meghan Trainor song:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## John Coltrane

My insides 0_0






Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## galactic collision




----------



## Glory

something random a friend just gave me.


----------



## 124567




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sirius Black




----------



## DDC




----------



## EmilyGoCRAZY

I Kill Giants by The Naked and Famous


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sirius Black




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## KimCarragher

I'm stuck between deciding these people are telling me the truth, OR, they have spent a few minutes looking up songs that aren't pop. Because that wouldn't be cool. It's probably the former.

Truthfully, I was listening to Part of Me by Katy Perry.

But really I was listening to Welcome to the Jungle - ACDC.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## TheGreatPatriot




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## 124567

Oh, GITS is fashion :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I blame myself for the wave of GitS but the soundtrack for it is just amazing :3


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Can't get enough of this.


----------



## ThreadDeath




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Why you seduce me so, Trevor?


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## dragthewaters




----------



## JonE

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DDC




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Metaphorically masturbating to this guitar riff


----------



## Sirius Black

Wind by Akeboshi


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sharpnel

Hold up!


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Toru Okada

I love ice cube for these reasons


----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DDC




----------



## Golden Rose

You better ace that exam and cut class tomorrow because FUCK IT ALL! #yolo


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Mair




----------



## 124567

*❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤❤❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤**❤*


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 124567




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Chilln




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Witch of Oreo

YARRRRRR!


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## JackSparroww




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 3053




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sempiturtle




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Squirrel




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Catallena




----------



## Sirius Black




----------



## Momentz




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## sleepingnereid




----------



## zerogravity




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I want this song in my weeding which is fitting because the lyrics are from an old Japanese wedding song.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Squirrel




----------



## nonnaci

That organ.


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Millie




----------



## Maidelane




----------



## Mawcliy




----------



## EchoEnola




----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ai.tran.75 said:


>


_Real human being
And a real hero

_


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## smooooth




----------



## Hollow Man

Variations on the same melody....


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sirius Black




----------



## phoenix_9

*insert smoke avatar


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## phoenix_9




----------



## smooooth




----------



## refugee




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 1987




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ThreadDeath




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Love this song.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ferin

Jetstream Aya said:


>


Epic, I am looping this.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ferin said:


> Epic, I am looping this.


This is my favourite.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## phoenix_9

:mellow:

just.....makes me so happy


----------



## phoenix_9

Geoffrey Felis said:


>


haha...Was the first tape I owned in my new car back then....a Hyundai...Holy shit that's a blast from the past


----------



## mhysa

_and under wild blue skies
marlboro ruby skies
i found a home in your eyes,
we would never be apart~_


----------



## Frosty

I'm not Casey Kasem, but here's a long distance dedication lol
@Lady O.W. Bro, @sink, @Wellsy, @Surreal Snake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thanks Bro! back at ya


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## phoenix_9

I N and F 'n Peein'


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## refugee




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DDC




----------



## Ferin

Jetstream Aya said:


> This is my favourite.


This one is even better, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ferin said:


> This one is even better, thank you for sharing!


No problem.


Currently listening to:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## smooooth




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## phoenix_9

fucking Jack White mannnnn


----------



## phoenix_9

fucking Jack White mannnnn


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DDC




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## themonocle

If you listen long enough you can hear the universe.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mhysa

hold me, whatever lies beyond this morning is a little later on
regardless of warnings, the future doesn't scare me at all
nothing's like before~


----------



## Lemxn

Addictive.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Astral

Natural Born Killer by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## blood roots

lol.....brings back memories.


----------



## Psithurism




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## The Hungry One




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## JungianTrip




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## 124567

I don't even understand the language that comes later in the mix but somehow I like the melody.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## blood roots




----------



## phoenix_9




----------



## Rusting

I recently watched The Scribbler based on the graphic novel and written by the same writer. This song lingers:


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## Witch of Oreo

I don't even


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## AuroraLight




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ferin

Black Veil Brides - Revelation

If you like guitar harmonies, there are some amazing ones here. 3:00 for the killer solo & harmonies. Song starts at 0:37.


----------



## Afruabarkio

Chan chan


----------



## Vianna




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## girlinthemoon




----------



## necrodeathmortem




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Gurpy




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine

Gauze said:


>


Bah! Now I have this song stuck in my head!
"Deng deng deng deng deng"


----------



## lethal lava land

The Kinks - "Lola"

Love this song, but I can't help but think of Weird Al's parody every time I listen to it.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## lethal lava land

Surreal Snake said:


>


<3!!

The Hollies! FUCK yeah! My favorite, besides that, is probably "Pay You Back with Interest"

The Kinks - "Powerman"


----------



## QueCueYew

edit: why is this thread so slow?!


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Hungry One




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## mhysa

this song always makes me cry, lol.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## DualGnosis

Catching up on The Walking Dead and felt the calm, coolness of being alive from this song:


----------



## ThreadDeath




----------



## letter_to_dana

I'm listening to a very nice mix on SoundCloud. Here is it:
https://soundcloud.com/musica-hermosa/the-return-of-the-comsic


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Kurt Wagner

Sexiest song by Depeche Mode. And _that's _saying something.

Also, in my opinion, people love to use politics to interfere with sex. Here they use sex to mess up with politics. :tongue:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@mhysa I love this song, Your Grace.


----------



## mhysa

Luke the Turner said:


> @mhysa I love this song, Your Grace.


yay!! <3


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Ubuntu

The times they are a changing - Bob Dylan


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## lethal lava land

Fats Domino - "Whole Lotta Loving"


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Millie

Hello 2015


----------



## mhysa




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

> Then he reached out his hand and took the knife to slay his son.


----------



## Ubuntu

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees


----------



## lethal lava land

the byrds - "all i really want to do"

I think this version is way better than Dylan's ;x

*runs away from the mob of angry Bob Dylan fans* Before you lynch me, you should know, I actually do like Dylan..quite a bit..i just think the Byrds did this song better


----------



## Tempest09

New Model Army - Vengeance

Oh god the chorus...


----------



## lethal lava land

The Byrds - "We'll Meet Again"

This just makes me think of the awesome performance on Colbert's show where he and a bunch of other celebrities sang this song to close out his final episode


----------



## Golden Rose

Some people think little girls should be seen and not heard
But I think
*Oh Bondage! Up Yours!*






Poly Styrene <3


----------



## lethal lava land

Queen - "Don't Stop Me Now"

this song fucking rules.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Playing a continuous loop of this tune.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Sygma




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## mhysa




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Balinka




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Derange At 170

Dis


----------



## witchy_fingers




----------



## Glory

The concept of the album is the band's struggle to use conventional tuning on their guitars.


----------



## Balinka

Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major BWV1007 - Mov. 1-3/6


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## phoenix_9

mmmm yeahhh dope


----------



## Zamyatin




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conterphobia

Primal shit yo.


----------



## Ubuntu

You can't hurry love - The Supremes


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Millie




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Glory




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia

Lemxn said:


>


Hell yeah man, this guy gets it.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Glory

send me an angel RIGHT NOW


----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## Balinka

Galadriels song of Eldamar, Ai! Laurië Lantar


----------



## Macrosapien

I've been melancholic of late, i wonder why.


----------



## AesSidhe




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Conterphobia

I am not extraordinary. I am a normal as shit person who is just too awkward to fit in.


----------



## Ledica

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Glory




----------



## DDC




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## allergy

Fave song off of the album.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## ectomorphine

QuickTwist said:


>


RATM kick so much capitalist ass, dude..


----------



## Conterphobia

Don't worry I make up for it.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## WickerDeer

I really like the rattly things that sound like rice falling. Little clicks of rice and bugs (possibly). : )


----------



## Conterphobia

This how I vibe and I not Native American. Well I am 1/64th Native American, but that doesn't count.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Glory

I don't like this music, but when I first heard I thought he says 'it's hard to hide my secrets from you, Hasselhoff' && it still makes me laff.


----------



## Conterphobia

Try to _really _listen to the drums. I've heard this song proly 50 times and I just picked up how brilliant Wuvy wuv plays them.


----------



## Orgho




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Kurt Wagner

Spandau Ballet - True


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Love this song~


----------



## Derange At 170

Drum & bass


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DDC




----------



## Balinka

Trevor Morris - The Death of Jane Seymour


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Kurt Wagner

Let the dancing begin!


----------



## DDC




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Golden Rose

I had this on a mixtape as a child.


----------



## galactic collision




----------



## Conterphobia

Call 1-800-get-atme


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## phoenix_9

Sporadic Aura said:


>


ohh yes...Here's one of my favorite from them...that Ott remix of it too is badass


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## phoenix_9

Well here's the Ott...had to watch it after that....It's a great remix...and a hugely moving video..has made me cry..but hell, Im an INFP..so there ya go..lol..Its pretty weird in some places, like when the women are dancing...wow...Love it when it shows the man taking one step at a time...and then the tribe..love it


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## blood roots




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Conterphobia

Got this song on repeat:


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Coherence

The sound of food being fried


----------



## Coherence

Kendrick Lamar - Cartoons & Cereal


----------



## Coherence

J. Cole - She Knows


----------



## Conterphobia

Turn it up.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## petite libellule

I have always wanted to see this in person ...


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Modal Soul




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Gilfoyle

Mew - Repeaterbeater


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Amine

Croc Suey!


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## mhysa

this song ALWAYS makes me cry.


----------



## starscream430

It's one of those nights :kitteh:


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Narcissus

Doesn't seem like I'm getting a bucket of mushrooms anytime soon but at least I have this. Truth is, that intro sounds like talking mushrooms.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Orgho

postet in an other thread (about mbti and music guessing) by someone.
I really like it.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Ubuntu

Everybody wants to rule the world - Lorde


----------



## 124567

@ Orgho Omg I will call that a small synchronicity since I was about to post a song posted yesterday by someone until I saw you did it already with the song _I_ posted:shocked: :laughing:

I dedicate this to everybody <3 




This really touched my heart :blushed:


----------



## an absurd man

C.C said:


> I dedicate this to everybody <3


Awww... thank you! :blushed:


----------



## SysterMatic

...


----------



## Macrosapien

Joey Bada$$ and Lupe give me hope that 2015 will be a hell of a year for real hip hop

The production of this record is so amazing "Giggly puff eyes" pause.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## JungianTrip




----------



## Narcissus

still no signs of mushrooms on my horizon but...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Conterphobia

He worked for it:


----------



## Balinka

Abel Korzeniowski - The Cheek of Night


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## ectomorphine

hehehe...


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## astral_shamaness

Love this one ^^


----------



## chaaza

The Kills - Keep on your mean side


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Derange At 170

Somatic Responses at their best


----------



## blood roots




----------



## astral_shamaness

I'm dicovering Orlando's soundtrack now


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This band is my new musical obsession.


----------



## mhysa

i was a bit disappointed by the mockingjay soundtrack (i thought lorde might go for more of a moody, trip-hop-influenced sound) but this one is awesome and definitely the standout next to "yellow flicker beat."


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

[Yeah, yeah, ponies video. I don't care, it's the best instrumental version I could find.]

I've had this thing on a loop for almost 45 minutes. It's so damn catchy, despite being a rather dark song from a fucked-up video.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Golden Rose

愚かな恋だと嘲笑うがいいさ すべて投げ出して今すぐに行くから
-oh my juliet-

「ねぇ神様.. 教えてよ どうすれば願いは叶う?
あぁ.. こんなに切なくて眠れないのは君のせいさ...」

狂おしいほど夜は永くて 次の夜明けが来世のようさ
独りで過ごす闇に呑まれて I can't stop loneliness


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mimic octopus




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## mhysa




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## seanscribbles

Been listening to Ben Howard. I'm an INFJ and thus I find myself drawn to soothing sounds and abstract lyrics.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## soya




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 124567




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Clyme




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## astral_shamaness




----------



## 124567

^^^OMG LAIN! <3 <3





my dream..

depressed


----------



## Narcissus

I'm striking back with my beloved gods and I am not sorry!


----------



## MikelErix

Bob Acri-Sleep Away


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## SlightlyEccentric




----------



## Narcissus

Here, here


----------



## Lesuhlee

No song this American life podcast


----------



## phoenix_9




----------



## jjcu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

New Material - Deap Vally


----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Cevian




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Lesuhlee

NPR Radiolab podcast


----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Toru Okada

Surreal Snake said:


>


W&W would probably be my favorite Genesis Album . . . but I have to say that I think Invisible Touch is more accessible and [enjoyable] through and through.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Lycrester

I like big hair,electric guitars and Michael Jackson. It's the ultimate 80s video!


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lesuhlee

Glass animals: gooey


----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Ragnarokangel37

A Girl Like You by Edwyn Collins


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Macrosapien

I love this so much it nearly brings tears to my eyes. nearly.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## RedRaizer




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## EmpireConquered




----------



## EmpireConquered

Jetstream Aya said:


>


Beautiful, you've made me a fan of this deep music.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

EmpireConquered said:


> Beautiful, you've made me a fan of this deep music.


The music is quite amazing indeed.

But now I'm something totally different.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Jetstream Aya said:


> The music is quite amazing indeed.
> 
> But now I'm something totally different.


It sounds like a soundtrack from a video game. Is it only my imagination or is the picture dancing with the song?

You seem to like games, have you played TWEWY?


----------



## Arandomperson

Song used in Mysterious Skin. Really powerful movie, and song fits (Y)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

EmpireConquered said:


> It sounds like a soundtrack from a video game. Is it only my imagination or is the picture dancing with the song?
> 
> You seem to like games, have you played TWEWY?


It's an 8bit version of this






I didn't. Not only I don't own a 3DS, I'm not a fan of Nomura's design. It leaves me uncomfortable and looks always the same since Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Gilfoyle




----------



## Balinka

Athlete - Rubik's Cube


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

I do realize this is not one song


----------



## sampa

Prince - Erotic city

But theres no good version in youtube available. Only in spotify


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

pagan astronaut said:


> I do realize this is not one song


You... <3


----------



## Narcissus

Jetstream Aya said:


> You... <3


<3 <3 ^That is exactly what I'm listening to right now so I'm not gonna cheat hehe


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

pagan astronaut said:


> <3 <3 ^That is exactly what I'm listening to right now so I'm not gonna cheat hehe


You made me want to listen to them again. I missed them so much.


----------



## SysterMatic

Yes I'm listening too much of this today !


----------



## phoenix_9

This is pretty amazing to watch and listen to...Lemon Jelly would be on my bucket list to see


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Clyme




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Recede




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Narcissus

I'm goin' hardcore prog


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## RedRaizer




----------



## Obscure




----------



## Psychophant




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Balinka

Trevor Morris - The Death of Jane Seymour


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## YellowJelly

SALSA!

Siembra by Willie Colon & Ruben Blades

Great chord progressions and some tasty occasional keychanges. Great lyrics too, and I'm not too much of a lyrics person (those are in Spanish though, so few might understand)

youtube*com/watch?v=BqgPnNhaA_g


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Portia Spider

I like it. Makes me go: 










Here I'll post it for you.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Recede




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## phoenix_9




----------



## phoenix_9

Have always loved that and the movie (Inception)


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Psychophant




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Stribog

It's so sad that this group only made two songs, both of which are hidden gems....anyway, a perfectly-crafted song imo.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Philosofelia

Frederic Chopin - Aeolian Harp


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Scarlet_Heart




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Derange At 170

I really do enjoy this record. It's been on a fairly consistent rotation since it came out in late 2008.


----------



## glintless

Weird Fishes/Arpeggi - Radiohead
such a soothing song to me


----------



## Derange At 170

Greatness.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## melancauliflower

glintless said:


> Weird Fishes/Arpeggi - Radiohead
> such a soothing song to me


In Rainbows is my favourite Radiohead album and I have it on vinyl and let me tell you, this song sounds fucking incredible. As do the rest of them.

I'm currently listening to Bigmouth Strikes Again, my favourite Smiths song. ♡


----------



## Frosty

https://myspace.com/adhesivenightma...bbit-star-t-ak-2004-version-45619523-48770139


----------



## Clyme




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Gilfoyle

The song of the dishwasher, eager at work with last nights dinner party remains.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sily




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eos_Machai

*So fucking PC

*<strong>


----------



## Narcissus

this is so sweet even the fact that their attires look like pyjamas is alright


----------



## Gilfoyle




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Conterphobia

Because avatar.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## astral_shamaness

Kanon Wakeshima - Kagami


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## lethal lava land

Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Run Through the Jungle"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## lethal lava land

The Who - "I Can't Explain"


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Gilfoyle

A song that was playing in the background of my dream as the alarm went off. I think I made it up myself. oh shucks.. now I forgot it. It doesn't matter. It was crap.


----------



## Psychophant

I'm pretty sure if your music video can be rendered in real time on a decent PC, you need to fire the animator (even for 2004, this is bad). Good song/album though.


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sily




----------



## WickerDeer

I've never heard this version. Touching.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Airess3




----------



## Airess3




----------



## Narcissus

how come after 10 years of listening to genesis only recently have i developed a crazy thing for peter gabriel being weird




hes da most beautiful flowah


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Macrosapien

This lyric video is amazing, just how layered this track is, so double, triple, quadrupedal entendre I loss count.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sootyflues

I'm listening to the new Sufjan Stevens album for the second time.. it's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Narcissus

Apparently I am in love with a lawnmower




but for your convenience and with respect to your ears


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## December Flower




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Psychophant




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

Surely this album deserves more love than it gets


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Sily




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## incision




----------



## Simpson17866

"Dance With The Devil" has been one of my favorite songs for years, and I have just discovered that "Nightcore" is a thing:


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## incision

__
https://soundcloud.com/younes-akremi%2Fbass-lion-ycm


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## incision

__
https://soundcloud.com/dugong%2F0x7f-and-dugonos


__
https://soundcloud.com/dugong%2Fwhat-may-come-dugong


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Narcissus

I fell for Peter Gabriel's antics. And he's so pretty here ok but the song is really good


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn

pagan astronaut said:


> my tablet makes all videos get posted as links. The song is "Watcher of the Skies" by Genesis. I fell for Peter Gabriel's antics. And he's so pretty here ok but the song is really good


Because you have to change the m.youtube to www.youtube The same happens to me when I am using my smartphone and I have to change it.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## esoteric_aura

Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey


----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## Vaux

Centuries by Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Lady Isla

It's so odd that it's beautiful.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## [email protected]

Dark Side Of Me- by Coheed And Cambria.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Collective Soul - Shine
Toad The Wet Sprocket - All I Want
Aaron Lewis - Tangled Up In You


Anima


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Can't wait to actually get Persona 4 Ultimax.


----------



## Airess3




----------



## Loaf




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Rift




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Narcissus

One of those "the more I listen the more I like" things


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Golden Rose

@knife has amazing musical taste


----------



## knife

Hotaru said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=61615" target="_blank">knife</a></i></span> has amazing musical taste


:blushed: <<< trademark INFJ blush :kitteh:

Oh please, you're the one who told me about these guys






I don't think I beat your taste @Hotaru


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Hollow Man

Dance mix for y'all...


----------



## Narcissus

Got stuck in this. No regrets.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mair




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lady Isla




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Fer




----------



## QueCueYew

https://youtu.be/1-Dk9zYYOzU


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## zarevo




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

*sprinkles fairy dust all over the place*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

man idk this album sounds like the beatles but better


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Kingdom Crusader




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme

Thanks to @Hotaru


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## justcritic




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eos_Machai

One of the greatest Oi! records of all time, from the malaysian band A.C.A.B.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

PS: it's a joke.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

wait am i actually listening to a love song


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Retsu




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Clyme




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Borrowed from an INFP gal.


----------



## Narcissus

Their driving habits are irresponsible but the tune is like ayyyyy better than original


----------



## Narcissus

ok let's stir it a bit


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

Old man Jon is aging backwards. His voice gets higher. And he acts like a fairy even more than he used to




dont ask me about that white lady in the choir she's weird but I can't explain her. SHe's like a cream cookie goddess
The tambourine tho' <3


----------



## Narcissus

1:18


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hiraeth




----------



## Retsu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

For real now


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## astral_shamaness

History of this song is amazing xD If you want to watch it, check this video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EsslNp4ULU


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## backdrop12




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

My Ultimax arrived <3


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Clyme

I scarcely listen to music like this. I found this song and thought it to be a joke, but it's catchy and now I listen to it on occasion.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Clyme

Frosty said:


>


You have excellent taste my friend.


/

B'ah, this one too. I don't know why I listen, but it's catchy.


----------



## Frosty

Clyme said:


> You have excellent taste my friend.
> 
> 
> /
> 
> B'ah, this one too. I don't know why I listen, but it's catchy.



thanks! :kitteh:


that video you posted kinda reminded me of this one


----------



## Clyme

Frosty said:


> thanks! :kitteh:
> 
> 
> that video you posted kinda reminded me of this one


Interesting. I see the resemblance. What a bizarre video.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Glory




----------



## Golden Rose

__
https://soundcloud.com/addal%2Fsirena-chemicals-addal-remix


----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/matineegroup%2Fmatineeworld34


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Clyme

Still.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

A Perfect Circle - Thinking Of You


Ego


----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Vaux

dat guitar doe


----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Toru Okada

Mammon said:


>


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## SysterMatic

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1NBqFCJz_KU
This voice... <3


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TeeTaan

Sync | Disasterpeace
Mmmhhh...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Thalassa

Oh baby, be a simple kind of man, only son, do this if you can. And know my entire love language derived from this song.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Narcissus

Goddamn masterpiece


----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Metasentient said:


> Oh, I see. That was the only song I've really liked by them, coincidentally. Tool's pretty good too.
> 
> I really liked Perturbator, thanks to one of your posts (probably on this thread). :kitteh:


I've post his songs quite a lot here. If you need any others of type I'll be glad to guide you a little bit around.


----------



## blood roots

I did not know Nick Jonas sang this. lol


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Jetstream Aya said:


> Discussing themes for characters this one came to mine while talking about policeman who kills women due to a possible heartbreak.


I like this song. This one, "Head Like a Hole", and "We're in this Together Now" are my favorite NIN songs.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Dark and Derisive said:


> I like this song. This one, "Head Like a Hole", and "We're in this Together Now" are my favorite NIN songs.


I'm not too found of NIN. After this I injected myself with Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4's soundtrack and made sure I'm not sure any white ponder on my body.


----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/showtekmusic%2Fshowtek-yearmix-2014


----------



## Narcissus

Wut. I'm listening to a love song? Is that a love song? It surely does count as one~Ah well but at least it goes nuts around 3rd minute




I am about to confess my love to Greg Lake again. I hope he never sees this thread. After all I'm cheating on him with two other vocalists. Yeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
Dat Moog tho'


----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## Glory

I have nothing to live for.


----------



## babymitsubishi

pilot talk III


----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/marcocarola-1%2Fmarco-carola-essential-music-on-ibiza-2014


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Clyme




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Beatles - Girl
The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy) (2009 Stereo Remaster)



ANimA


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

Apparently I do have tolerance for such stuff


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Maxxie




----------



## ficsci

ROFLMAO KARATE


----------



## ficsci

Lemxn said:


>


Holy crap this song has a lot of covers


----------



## ficsci




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty

edit


----------



## lethal lava land

Led Zeppelin - "You Shook Me"

Givin' their first album a listen for the first time in a very long time.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Dakris




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## ayitashia

Where did I go wrong? I lost a friend, somewhere along in the bitterness.


----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

https://candlelightrecordsusa.bandcamp.com/album/in-the-nightside-eclipse-20th-year-anniversary


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## boldaslove31




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

Jetstream Aya said:


>


Going more old school with the Personas! Unless I suppose this is a new mix...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Open Every Window said:


> Going more old school with the Personas! Unless I suppose this is a new mix...


I'm currently playing Persona 2: Innocent Sin. My crush on Tatsuya is getting as big as my crush on Shinjiro <3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## blood roots




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Open Every Window said:


>







Hey there fellow Persona fan.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dakris




----------



## The Portia Spider




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Decemberist




----------



## Macrosapien

some youtube fans are saying she sold out, fickle fans, I like the song, and I love the video.. she is so beautiful.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Hollow Man

Somehow there's peace in this song. The melody of "I always knew I'd fail you" and how it varies.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## originalsin




----------



## Simpson17866

Personally, this song makes me think Disney's Frozen :wink:


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Narcissus

Can't believe this album gets so _little_ love these days


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Trevor... Oh, Trevor...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Narcissus

eyyyeyeyyyyyy


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

http://216.227.134.162/ost/persona-2-innocent-sin/wldfcozlto/2-01-main-theme-a.mp3


----------



## Dakris




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hollow Man

Over the top song...


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Narcissus

how even is music i will never get over it damn good


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Golden Rose

This song always carries me out of depression and gives me less gloomy vibes for the future.
I wonder if Robert Smith occasionally feels the same way while performing it.


----------



## Narcissus

I would so praise god if this was the usual church stuff. Until then I'm gonna remain a godless lil' sinner but still, isn't it a great song? God. Damn.


----------



## angelcarnivore




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## randomness11




----------



## JungianTrip




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Thalassa

Oooh...New Iraq was once Marsailles, France, now it's Turkish delight on a moonlit night!


----------



## HeatWave




----------



## blood roots




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## bearlybreathing

I'm listening to this entire album right now, and I'm on _(Leaving) The House Where We Grew Up_


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Brian1




----------



## boldaslove31




----------



## blood roots




----------



## ScarlettHayden




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Fern

*​*


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## JonE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## waters

AG COOK beautiful.


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Son of Mercury

I imagine this to be the lobby music of heaven. Beautiful harmonies; especially at 0:56


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ScarlettHayden

어서 청취


----------



## boldaslove31




----------



## Narcissus

How long has it been since I last listened to anything other than Genesis, Yes or ELP? Nobody knows...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ScarlettHayden

Latest Exo single, why do I love these guys so much ugh.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

Mellotron is the instrument of gods.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

(Page- black dragon suit)


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYESSSSS




how even is music. why. what. sooo good. The one thing I will never understand ;_;


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ScarlettHayden

어서 청취 / O


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ScarlettHayden

~


----------



## Narcissus

Well damn.
Good.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Guitar Hero

So What the Fuss by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Momentz




----------



## ScarlettHayden




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Maxxie




----------



## blood roots




----------



## ScarlettHayden




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## tthomas

Iggy Azalea - Don't Need Y'all


----------



## mastayuzen

House Of Cards by Radiohead. Give it a try guys, you won't regret it. :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Airess3

"What are you listening to" lol


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dakris




----------



## SysterMatic

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqoSc-UxU0
I love so much this. I can't stop listening it and singing it F:


----------



## HeatWave

This morning while doing some coursework at uni I thought it would be nice to listen to a band I haven't listened to in a good while and came across some new interesting pieces of music by these guys.


----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Little_Bird

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=blrfsn_04tI
The guitar vamping is just so delish X3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This song. I never get tired of it. So beautiful.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Derange At 170

Delightfully mournful


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

what a killer song


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I've just devoured the game's prequel comics. They were delicious.


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Glory




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I was listening to this






but then


----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

Whoa


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dakris

Todd Rundgren gets interviewed, and plays "I Saw The Light" on guitar and "Song of the Viking" on the piano.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## blood roots




----------



## ShadowsRunner

haha, I like this






SO GIVE ME A REASON
TO KEEP MY HEART BEATING
I RISK EVERYTHING IF IT'S FOR YOU


----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Dakris




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Kelleth




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## randomness11




----------



## soya




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Pressed Flowers

I cannot get that freaking Uptown Funk song out of my poor head


----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## SlightlyEccentric




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## badweather




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ScarlettHayden

Every part of you is a part of me~






어서 청취


----------



## Belrose




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj

Rest in peace grandpa...


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Dragunov




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Paradox1987

_This_ is why I love being a Londoner:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## randomness11




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Narcissus

This specific version of these two songs in this particular order. This works better than any kind of drugs. I always drop out as if I were there, on the concert.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

While not a song, I couldn't help to share this.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## AyumiFey




----------



## Narcissus

more ear porn


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hollow Man

Lustful. This song goes on and on with details which I love...it touches me in a huge way.


----------



## randomness11




----------



## Kore

Melancholy but determined.


----------



## ahem

Not my usual type of music, more of a metal/punk person but this is just stuck in my head today


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## randomness11




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## GoosePeelings




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I SHALL NEVER LEAVE.

NEVER.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Airest




----------



## Clyme




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Clyme

Still this, since last night.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lotus Juice delivers.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I listen to Rush's discography on a Friday night. Don't judge me.


----------



## Loaf




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

This has nothing to do with Eurythmics


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

No, I don't watch Seven Universe.


----------



## randomness11




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn

Masterpiece.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## SysterMatic

When I will be home I want to try singing this :3


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Jagdpanther




----------



## Narcissus

iiiiii approve


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Narcissus

The vinyl copy of this album I have is slightly worn out and it actually sounds twice as otherworldly because if that but
eh I'm fangirling
it also just turned out I'm better at singing along to this with sore throat idk why




I wish I memorized other things as well as I memorize song lyrics
20 minute long song lyrics I mean


----------



## White River




----------



## Narcissus

Ear porn, I repeat, *ear porn*
also who's gonna remind me what classical guy did they borrow that spirallin' up organ tune thing from? i'll give you... um... er... I don't know. Volunteer.


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Hollow Man

this song makes me really happy. prb because it's from a usually sad band, and yes, maybe the lyrics are still a bit sad..but I usually usually pay more attention to the performance anyways. there's a happy country feel that reminds me of infatuation. tho ultimately maybe this song ends on a happy note...i honestly don't know for sure, but i really like the song anyways. O guess things are usually not easy anyways...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## ficsci

Favorite band from my teen years, next to The Blood Brothers. Still sounds weird, but still cool.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## deviantcode




----------



## deviantcode

.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## refugee




----------



## KevinHeaven

Something unknown


----------



## ficsci

yassss


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## KevinHeaven

Surreal Snake said:


>


I can see my friend!


----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/showtekmusic%2Fshowtek-yearmix-2014


----------



## ficsci

I was surprised when I found out that David Pajo played bass for them in this era. How did he get from Slint and those trippy solo stuff to Interpol? Maybe all these indie rock hipsters just know each other.


Edit: omg, he recently attempted suicide......... D:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## KevinHeaven

Surreal Snake said:


>


Your username shouldve been SneakySnake . Sounds cool isnt it?


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## KevinHeaven

https://youtu.be/LDZX4ooRsWs not my usual part of youtube but its catchy


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## KevinHeaven

Jetstream Aya said:


>


♡♡♡♡♡

I should probably stop freaking out about LDR fans here cuz there are too many lol


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

KevinInHeaven said:


> ♡♡♡♡♡
> 
> I should probably stop freaking out about LDR fans here cuz there are too many lol


I only listen to her once in while.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Conterphobia

For @Lizabeth,


----------



## Conterphobia

For those that follow this thread, don't get it confused. I'm "into" someone else.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lizabeth

Az Dekar said:


> For @Lizabeth,



Awww, thanks Quick! But umm...are you calling me a witch? :tongue:

Edit to say: ohhhhhh! haha Now I get it! You and @Alette both :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth

Az Dekar said:


> For those that follow this thread, don't get it confused. I'm "into" someone else.


Too...darn...cute :kitteh: 

(Is it who I think it is? And are y'all really serious? <3)


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Conterphobia

Lizabeth said:


> Too...darn...cute :kitteh:
> 
> (Is it who I think it is? And are y'all really serious? <3)


No comment.


----------



## Conterphobia

Lizabeth said:


> Awww, thanks Quick! But umm...are you calling me a witch? :tongue:
> 
> Edit to say: ohhhhhh! haha Now I get it! You and @_Alette_ both :tongue:


K, and yup. :tongue:


----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/steve-lawler%2Fsteve-lawler-live-from-viva


----------



## Lizabeth

Az Dekar said:


> No comment.


I'll take that as a yes, then :wink:


----------



## Clyme




----------



## blood roots




----------



## chip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Dakris

Double post


----------



## Dakris

I love Todd Rundgren, and I've been listening to a lot of his music recently. I first discovered him 3 years ago. If you're a fan, here's a concert you shouldn't miss:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Helios




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

Shykind said:


>


----------



## blood roots




----------



## ficsci

I like this more than the original song, but they picked a good song to cover. It makes so much sense. Like so much.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Clyme




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hikikomori

Nearly nonstop since its release.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Clyme

(I hope you don't mind, @Mactheknife!)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ShelbyLabyrinth

Siren Song by Bat for Lashes

Just discovered her music around two months ago. She's definitely one of my favorite artists now.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Jagdpanther




----------



## Kore




----------



## strawberryfields4ever

"Yes I love you how I love you"






I listen to this when I feel nostalgic and I remember lost, unrequited love.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Fire Away




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

You asked.


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Narcissus

Sometimes I question their actual existence....


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

Most beautiful cinnamon roll ;_____;


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## jehosafats




----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fix You by Coldplay

It came on Pandora don't judge


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sporadic Aura

randomly stumbled upon this. only about 15 mins in, love it so far.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## [email protected]

All Guns & Roses fans should check out a cover of sweet child of mine, the nescafe basement cover to be more specific.

The same band also performed a rock version of the Back Street Boys "Larger Than Life".


----------



## Groovy




----------



## chip




----------



## chip




----------



## chip

Teacher said:


>



Ahhh, nostalgia of my sister and I recording music videos on the tv with our vcr. I loved this song


----------



## blood roots




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## MissMo




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst




----------



## Sily

enguin:


----------



## Narcissus

how come i haven't listened to this in a year


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Kore




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## KevinHeaven

Dark Donkey


----------



## ShadowsRunner

This song makes me want to cry:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Sily




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Rala




----------



## allergy




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## engellost




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Dakris




----------



## wastethenight




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## deviantcode




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

*Rukia*


















Incubus - Incubus Drive (Live in New York City 2001)

Incubus - Stellar

Incubus - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Frosty




----------



## CaptSwan

The long version of "In a Gadda Da Vida"


----------



## TheIsrafil




----------



## Frosty




----------



## 124567




----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Kore

Another reason to find Antonio Banderas hot.


----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Maiden Suiseiseki




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

Wish he kept going full fox in later performances ;p


----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Metalize

This music is so simple, but strangely soothing like nothing else.


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## refugee




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Velryre

these are just addicting 

Bad Suns - Transpose
Bad Suns - Take My Love and Run
St. South - Get Good :starbucks:


----------



## Ghostsoul




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Frosty




----------



## 124567




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## KevinHeaven

KevinHeaven said:


> I actually like them (Not a fan though, they are obviously really good, but I 'm used to 4/4 pop songs, even Lana Del Rey is actually pop, she is more of baroque pop, but it is still pop).
> 
> I actually like their synths and instruments, they are unique. I love their lyrics (I had to google them cuz I didn't understand a single word) I like the themes : devils, demons, light... I like those sinister songs. The last part was the easiest for me to listen to.
> 
> Do you listen to Marina and the Diamonds ?


not to mention that awkward moment when you realize it is a single song not a whole album lol


----------



## Narcissus

KevinHeaven said:


> I actually like them (Not a fan though, they are obviously really good, but I 'm used to 4/4 pop songs, even Lana Del Rey is actually pop, she is more of baroque pop, but it is still pop).
> 
> I actually like their synths and instruments, they are unique. I love their lyrics (I had to google them cuz I didn't understand a single word) I like the themes : devils, demons, light... I like those sinister songs. The last part was the easiest for me to listen to.
> 
> I don't know much about new music tbh. And I'm not that much into pop but I'll check her out and let you know what I think.
> 
> Do you listen to Marina and the Diamonds ?


Haha, everybody ends up googling the lyrics 'cause they're always like "what hte fuck is grammar lol also bespoil sounds p cool let's put it in this verse"
Idk it's my favourite band ever so I'll stick to it but hey, wouldn't it be boring if we all liked the same stuff! I'm into weird shit although I won't say no to a 4/4 from time to time


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Noctis




----------



## Dakris




----------



## randomness11




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm trying to make an Akira-themed playlist on Spotify, so I'm listening to it to make sure the songs are in the right order.

https://open.spotify.com/user/luciferreborn/playlist/37ybWVGukdLOhcPuME4W26


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Summer Nights

*D*ruma*n*d*B*ass
it's a happy, calming melody.
[SUP]p.s. it does not make you want to suicide,it is a label[/SUP]
Tom Day - Going Home


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## chip




----------



## chip




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Son of Mercury




----------



## Gypsy

Ben Howard- Promise


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Came here just to share. Feel the rush


----------



## Frosty




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## KevinHeaven

Us Against the World by LDR

Thanks to @MalibuCathedral . Lol


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> Us Against the World by LDR
> 
> Thanks to @MalibuCathedral . Lol


Mwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Narcissus

I'm currently making a space-themed playlist.
Full of stuff like this absolute gem.




does this work? My tablet doesn't want to play it.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Antique Beast




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

my space-y playlist slowly reaches perfection


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Dashing




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Dakris

Wow, this is jazz the way I like it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Maye




----------



## KevinHeaven

Fear and Loathing


----------



## Narcissus

I shouldn't---


----------



## Narcissus




----------



## VinnieB

Foster the people - Helena Beat


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Narcissus

I can't get over the lovely organ melody in the background tbh


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Narcissus

feel your body melt~


----------



## voron




----------



## Golden Rose

Lana is my oxygen.


----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 124567

Feeling moody gloomy


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## jjcu




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kore




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## 124567

Good morning


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## LenaAndersen92




----------



## DomC

https://youtu.be/gcNEC9NaJuE?list=PLJhmviD_-i_8vYjqWY6EbOwwPjhAEPgss


----------



## DomC

That is my best album of all time. Best concert ever. 
Unfortunately heroine probably has something to do with it


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DomC

Lemxn said:


>


I was refering to Lemxn's post


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

*Kuchiki Rukia*








Nirvana - Aneurysm (Live at Reading 1992)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

https://soundcloud.com/liza-luvgen/sets/compilation-for-the-quarter-life-misery


----------



## Helios




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I love that version.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Feather Yewfrost




----------



## 124567

In the mood for dark music


----------



## aendern

Dana Scully said:


> I love that version.


This is one of my favorite songs. And I have to say (unfortunately) that I prefer this cover to the original. I really like robyn but this guy is great.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

emberfly said:


> This is one of my favorite songs. And I have to say (unfortunately) that I prefer this cover to the original. I really like robyn but this guy is great.


It's a great song, but I love the piano better, and he gave me goosebumps.


----------



## AloysiusDahl

Avicii - The Nights :3


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Tezcatlipoca

It's just so positive and upbeat!


----------



## The_Wanderer

Am I the only metal guy here?


----------



## oheyErin




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Glory

_You say your time is over
You seek but never find
And the cold wind on your shoulder
A storm inside your mind

You say you're tired of waiting
You're weak and so ashamed
And your faith is finally fading
Like starlight into day...
So you throw yourself away


No more time for waiting
So you throw yourself away
You threw yourself away_


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

but for some reason, I was thinking of this song while listening to the last song


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Legendary.


----------



## 124567

Manly emotional voice..too attractive :love-struck:

Now





and


----------



## refugee




----------



## 124567

Found randomly, too beautiful :crying:


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

LIVE All Over You


----------



## angelcarnivore

Straight Up- Paula Abdul

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Millie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Glory




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## 124567




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## 124567




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## LadyAeroniel

"Whiny German shepherd" brought to by my sister's whiny, white German shepherd, Kaya...it is so...annoying...and...moose like...

I'm actually listening to "Can't take my eyes off you" by Franky Valli...but my sister's dog is interrupting it with her strange sounds...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Narcissus

This is one of those rare moments when I abandon my high progressive horse and go psybient




like. This is actually pretty good.


----------



## starscream430

Proud early 2000s Disney lover :kitteh:


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## INTPTurtle

Jealous-Labrinth


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Dakris




----------



## 3053




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Despotic Nepotist

"Orange is the New Black" brought me here.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IDK what it is about this video that I like so much...


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## 124567

The girl in white..is it possible to be more beautiful? :shocked:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Rala




----------



## Fern




----------



## sink




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## DeltaB




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

*Night-Gaunt*








The Toadies - Possum Kingdom


----------



## Dakris




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Psycho killer: talking heads


----------



## Jerzy Urban

_I put the hero in heroin 
you put the hoe, in honest baby, so complicated. _


----------



## Kore

You let your tiger out!






Tell me where the freaks at.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

"Dancing Mad" by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Derange At 170

Sun City Girls, namsayin


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Kore

Time to say goodnight to this minion.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

*Chéri*








The Breeders - Cannonball


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Maiko_Hima




----------



## Dakris




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Psychophant

Lol, "why put a senseless murder in the video?" Way to go Youtubers...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## 124567




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Cake - The Distance


* *





This one I posted a few years ago.








Cake~ Going the Distance video


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## rambleonrose




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## December Flower




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Jagdpanther




----------



## White River




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Minerva1

Orgasm inducing musique


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## 124567




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I was so looking forward to it raining tonight...


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## White River




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Lemxn

__
https://soundcloud.com/adambeyer%2Fdcr256-drumcode-radio-live-adam-beyer-ida-engberg-live-from-cocoon-amnesia-terrace-ibiza


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## DaniV




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I kind of love the band instruments. Especially between 1:10-1:45.


----------



## Waveshine




----------



## Hidden from Sight




----------



## faithh

Shake Up Christmas by Train 

I'm getting into the Christmas spirit, so I'm blasting my Christmas playlist. I don't care even if it's 4 months away; I live for December alone!


----------



## Millie




----------



## Metalize




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Metalize




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Hidden from Sight




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Sily




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## ThreadDeath




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Watchtower

Yo-Yo Ma - Playing Love


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Blue Soul

yet another intj said:


>


Thanks, I needed a thrashing.

This is a song about choosing your shit:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Derange At 170

After I'm done with this album, it's gonna be a night of listening to Moodymann


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Lemxn

Ladies and Gentlemen, a legend. This guy makes me literally fly.


----------



## SpaceMan

EDIT*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEnyaroIKos


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Kore




----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Multivariate




----------



## Wubtavia

Time to find and post a song to which I was not previously listening, of which many here are guilty, I am sure.


----------



## Multivariate

Very good, sir. I approve.


----------



## Hollow Man

Melancholy and labor.


----------



## HisPar




----------



## Hollow Man

this mix sounds different to what I am used to. Also, I am more of an REM fan than Smtihs, but I still like both for sure....this is one of the Smiths best!


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Deftones - Jealous Guy


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Glurp




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

this kind of filled me with doubt and contemplation...while playing even...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Groovy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## TwistedMuses

I'm hooked onto this.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Poison the Well - Parks and Waht You Meant to Me (live)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Hollow Man

Love the talk singing....


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

HELLYEAH - Band of Brothers
Rob Zombie - Superbeast (Live)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## 124567




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Metalize

I forgot about music for a while, somehow.


----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## zenobia




----------



## CaptainQuirk




----------



## allergy

A comment says "this is like getting high, having sex, falling in love and having an eat-n-sleep life. holy hell." I don't disagree.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## barathrum




----------



## peter pettishrooms

Sweet Finnish dream pop. 




And some distorted noise rock for contrast.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It shall never leave.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## peter pettishrooms

After years of listening to Xiu Xiu, I am afraid I have gone full-blown hipster.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Narcissus

Pretty bird


----------



## blood roots

this song is me.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

la perduta gente said:


> this song is me.


This is my shit. I'm glad you posted this song so I could find this artist.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Petrahygen




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Still like that one, the clip.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## sink

yet another intj said:


> * *


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Metalize




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj

Straight to the favorite bands box...


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

yet another intj said:


> Straight to the favorite bands box...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man

"Fear of failure/ fear of reprimand/ to the problems I never had"


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## 124567

I've been feeling so ugly these days :sad::mellow::shocked:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Blue Soul

yet another intj said:


>


Dayum. That's some crazy instrumentalists, all of them.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## peter pettishrooms

Like whatever man, I listen to odd future and I skip class to smoke in the bathroom.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Metalize




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## sicksadworlds

*BEST SONG EVER*


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Blue Soul

Ziwosa said:


>


She's an INTJ.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Miriamisfj

Only teardrops/Emmalie De Forest [Eurovision winner 2013]


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## 124567




----------



## Amadis




----------



## Blindspots




----------



## Jakuri




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## QueCueYew

Forever and always. Probably.


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Kore

Do you even funk?


----------



## railroad maail

beach boys
heroes and villains


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's just. So beautiful.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Deftones - You've Seen The Butcher [Official Music Video]


Deftones - Beauty School [Official Music Video]


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SysterMatic

Get scared-sarcasm. Love them


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kaisikudo

Who would've thought a show about a dimension traveling scientist and his cowardly grandson could be so sad to watch.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Mschievious

This thread is great! I've found some incredible music on here that I don't know if I would have found otherwise. Y'all Rock


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## 124567




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Fieryredheaded1

*Currently listening to. ......*

Currently listening to 'The Best of Beres Hammond ' on spotify


----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Blue Soul

Balinka said:


> david bowie - space oddity







I love Bowie.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This was on my head all day.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Toru Okada

Metasentient said:


>


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

www.silenthillmemories.net/music/downloads/sh3_ost/07 - Clockwork Little Happiness.mp3

<3


----------



## Blothmath




----------



## SilverFalcon

Studio version:

* *














Just learning this nowaday's classic on guitar. Not sure if it's even known outside of central/east Europe.

My translation of lyrics to english:

Clear Message

We ended it, it's clear message
Why am I still tripping over you
Should I fear going through appartment

Thanks you I see myself from outside
I appear older, smaller, alone
Where I look I have a piece of you

[chorus]Spume with apple scent
Dried up spray
A phone you 've cut wire off
A book that's pretty useless
Having false story
Written about flying up
Flying up, flying up together[/chorus]

You left before dawn
I fear wandering in my own appartment alone
Where I look I have a piece of you

[chorus]

We ended it, it's clear message
there's no one to wave to from window anymore
clear message, the verso that lacks obverse
Should I fear going through appartment
skončili jsme jasná zpráva
není komu z okna mávat víc
jasná zpráva, rub co nemá líc


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Psithurism




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Hollow Man

"And there's a sign,
That it's all mine.
And there's some reason
That I might find.

I got some plans.
To follow through.
To find something
That I could do.

It's always the east coast,
Always the asshole.
Doing the right thing
At the wrong time.

Hanging half drunk,
Everytime.
Anytime."


----------



## Narcissus

YEAHHH


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 124567

Funniest norwegian song I've heard kills me :laughin:


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Damjan

Eminem-So far...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## 124567




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## piano




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Jagbas

Lucifel said:


>


Arctic Monkeys are always a great choice


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 124567

A source of Love and Light :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Ace Face

I'm so addicted to these bitches.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's gonna save anime :,)


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Ultra Violet




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## mushr00m

naughty language!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## SherlockHolmes




----------



## 124567




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Count Raven

One of my top favorite bands.


----------



## 124567

roud:





I know I know the movie is 





Takes me to another world..


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I never want to forget <3


----------



## blood roots

This one goes out to all the assholes I used to call my friends, bless:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## piano




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Glory




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Palemerc

The Glitch Mob - Animus Vox


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## RedGanon

Björk - Joga


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## starscream430

I'M NOT ASHAMED :laughing:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## VinnieBob

this next song goes out to <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=249721" target="_blank">ZiggyStardust</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## blood roots




----------



## johnnyyukon

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_if1Nn3SxJY


Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Millie




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## strawberryfields4ever

*Well, this a fourish song...*


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## 124567

Such Love :blushed:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I only listen to music that I feel compliments my life, style, and ability to succeed. 

I am MK Ultra.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## with water




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## VinnieBob

the spy is about anais nin 1954 novel ''spy in the house of love''


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Happy twentieth, Mellon Collie!


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## blood roots




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## blood roots




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots

i love this video idec


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Millie




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## piano




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## blood roots




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## 124567

replay replay replay


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lizard in a bicycle helme




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## 124567

^ LOVE that!





:crazy:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Bipedal P 314

South Park got this song stuck in my head.


----------



## sieni

dum di dum di dum lets see if I remember how the spoilers works..






* *












* *












* *












* *


----------



## lethal lava land

The Cars - "Just What I Needed" off their 1978 s/t debut


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Shade




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 66393




----------



## Millie

It doesn't get much browner than this folks


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Sava Saevus

Nothing is more badass than Green Arrow singing his own theme song while kicking ass. I have to get my fix of this once a day.


----------



## WickerDeer

IDK, except that it's fun.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

I've been revisiting the music I listened to in high school.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man

This song again...

"Love is all there is, it makes the world go ’roundLove and only love, it can’t be deniedNo matter what you think about itYou just won’t be able to do without itTake a tip from one who’s tried" 
The melody with it is killer on the words denied and tried. There's probably more than love itself. lol


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## 124567




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## lovelylili

Fallen Angels- BVB


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Jagbas

This reminds me of another song... what do you think? Could it be something by the beatles?


----------



## Jagbas




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Toru Okada

gonna kick your sorry ass out on tha street


----------



## Mzku

if you know the original and have never heard this one, you are so very welcome, and please enjoy :love_heart::love_heart:
and if you've actually heard this one before, double high 5 for niche treasures :laughing:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## mhysa

there ain't no asylum here
king solomon, he never lived round here


----------



## sweetraglansweater

hottest music video i've seen in like..ever


----------



## Jagbas

Meltedsorbet said:


>


Einaudi is an assurance, and the video is cool, too


----------



## rainy daze




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mzku




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## mhysa

so right, so wrong
another winter's coming on
you win, you lose
it's the same old news
pick up the phone
and punch your home code
somewhere, sometime
let me make you mine


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## elevatorman




----------



## SevSevens

Jose is on another level.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Jagbas

It's not only Brandon, even their songs are hot...


----------



## Jagbas




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

27 Leo's Farewell.mp3 MP3 - The Witcher Original Soundtrack OST - Download The Witcher Original Soundtrack Soundtracks for FREE!

The Witcher soundtrack is so good it hurts me sometimes.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Witch of Oreo

All rise for Windows 7 national anthem.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Metalize

yeah, still on this.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## marblecloud95




----------



## starscream430

It's a nostalgic kind of night :kitteh:

So...what's the sitch? :happy:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 66393




----------



## Oceandust




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura

Yeah.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 66393

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNG6GKrAvLI&list=RDlNG6GKrAvLI#t=3


----------



## SaintAlia




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## thisendlesswinter




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Antipode

Tetsuo Shima said:


>


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Antipode said:


>


Sixth is best Future Diary character! Her whole sidestory is so Akira-like!


----------



## 66393

https://soundcloud.com/imkuma/kuma-aywy-intervals


----------



## blood roots

classy


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Watchtower




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## xValkyx

[









Song changed half way when typing this xD


----------



## Oceandust




----------



## Szebora




----------



## 66393

Something about this song... I always come back to it.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Conterphobia

I believe, I believe I can see the future.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn

Master of Darkness.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

No shame


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## 66393




----------



## 66393




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## lethal lava land

The Doors - "Moonlight Drive" off their 1967 album, _ Strange Days_

Listening to the Doors reminds me of just how one of a kind Jim Morrison was. What a voice..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## blood roots

same


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## piano




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Thomas329

The Scientist -- Coldplay


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Metalize

Hadn't listened to this since early high school or so, but it was suddenly in my head today.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

South American Idiot said:


>


This is great.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## peter pettishrooms

That feel when Mac Demarco just gets you.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## 66393




----------



## Coherence

_Ohhh, my flame... some things will never change _


----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kore




----------



## 66393




----------



## lethal lava land

The Kinks - "Session Man"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceandust




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Pretty catchy. *Sniff*


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens

I can't get enough of these guys...


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## WhyShouldEye

Random band I just found. I dig it.


----------



## Purrrple

Currently listening to J Mascis -Fade into you (Mazzy star cover)


----------



## RitaLucero

Lori Meyers - Me Realidad


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kore

imaPanda said:


>


Either the editing is the best I've ever seen or these girls have tight moves. I approve.


----------



## johnnyyukon

this was a already a pretty sad song,then I read the writer's explanation, which may be the saddest thing I've ever heard:


"Someday Never Comes" is simply a song about my parents undergoing a divorce when I was a child and me not knowing many things. When my dad left me, he told me to be a man and someday I would understand everything. Now, I'm here basically repeating the same thing really. I had a son in 1966 and I went away when he was five years old or so and again told him "someday" he would understand everything. Really, all kids ask questions like "Daddy, when are we going fishing?" and parents always answer with "someday", but in reality someday never comes and kids never learn what they're supposed to learn. -John Fogerty 1973


----------



## 66393




----------



## 66393




----------



## Fuel

Warm chills!


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## Millie




----------



## plasticfairy

Ne Me Quitte Pas by Regina Spektor. c:


----------



## Jippa Jonken

This singer is incredible.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Yasminec19

SevSevens said:


>


I am now obsessed. Thanks man


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## feelionnaire

Delarosa & Asora - Paz suite 4


----------



## SevSevens

Yasminec14 said:


> I am now obsessed. Thanks man


This is one of my go to songs for working out.

If you like Woven Hand check out 16 horsepower too, the lead singer's previous band. 






Queens of the Stone Age is pretty dope too.


----------



## [email protected]

Shine by Collective Soul


----------



## 66393




----------



## SevSevens

for sure no newbs have heard this before...for sure.


----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Rala




----------



## Blue Soul

Warning 
* *




for the naked bassist.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Psychophant




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

White Zombie - Blood, Milk and Sky


----------



## Fuel

My friend's got a book about dreams, I look and laugh. I dream a book about my friend and still can't decipher the half.


----------



## SevSevens

Yomiel said:


>


Posted this a few months ago. Good taste...you might like this.


----------



## 124567




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Sava Saevus

Some of the greatest music seems to come from Spyro games.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Vocals so good; that cat. xD


----------



## Toru Okada

Post Depeche Mode videos for instant Thanks.

I saw this band LIVE last November.


----------



## SevSevens

Mac Miller is really good on this track...Not a superficial bloak but speaking symbolically this tune is the bees knees.


----------



## LanceDead13

Always love me a good bit of Electro Swing. Listening to this song from 2004


----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## yet another intj

And... If you never heard of her:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## Oceandust




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Laguna

Not working. Fuck you internet.


----------



## Lizabeth




----------



## Lizabeth




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## lethal lava land

Otis Redding - "Ole Man Trouble" 

Giving _ Otis Blue/Otis Redding Sings Soul_ a spin for my first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piano




----------



## lethal lava land

Otis Redding - "Down in the Valley"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## lethal lava land

The Zombies - "She's Not There"

This song kicks so much ass. Perfect slice of 60s pop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jippa Jonken

lethal lava land said:


> The Zombies - "She's Not There"
> 
> This song kicks so much ass. Perfect slice of 60s pop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the fuck yes.

Unrelated NP:






Killa






Powahhh


----------



## popsthebuilder

Black

Sevendust


Zombies rock

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## Toru Okada

Do you like Lily Collins?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Second shout out, meow.


----------



## blood roots

yesssss


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## starscream430

I stumbled upon this group by reading this cool article: Japanese female electro-rap duo Charisma.com: Office workers by day, musicians by nightÂ*ã€�Videosã€‘ | RocketNews24

I find myself liking this group because they have an awesome sense of beat :laughing:.


----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## 124567

:sleepytime:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Brian1




----------



## peter pettishrooms

4:44 That riff tho :blushed:


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## JacksonHeights

All I want for Christmas - Mariah Carey


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Led Zeppelin - Bring It On Home


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Foo Fighters - Dear Rosemary


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Guitar Hero

Stevie Wonder - Summer Soft


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kore

Do you love end of the world/last battle songs?


----------



## blood roots




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## 124567

:tongue:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

I've become Budgie trash in the last 20 hours... this stuff is good


----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## 124567

stuff like this


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## popsthebuilder

Kashmir

Escala

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## Blackbear




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Kore

Addicted.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Cerridwen

I can't get over how amazing she is:


----------



## shazam

Users!


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Cerridwen

More Bjork of course...I just...emotional landscapes...


----------



## kiwig0ld

* *












"I used to have a girlfriend... now all I got is hoooes"


----------



## Kore

Starts at 1:40


----------



## Millie

My favorite song of all time. This song gets deep down into me and takes me somewhere else like few others do - even if it's in the background. I can't resist it. This song is life itself.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Yeah, I know, it's a full album...


----------



## Fuel

I couldn't ever date someone who doesn't like Bucket =/


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 124567




----------



## smooooth




----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kore

This song is killing me.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

This song is like crack.


----------



## Shadow Tag

Great song off of an under-marketed album imo.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


>


only a true goddess would listen to the Stranglers and Jack White back to back.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Millie




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## MetamorphosisINTJ

I can't post links yet so...

I'm listening to "Hail Santa (A Year Zero Parody)" which is an awesome Christmas version of Ghost B.C.'s Year Zero.


----------



## laurenc

Tory Lanez - both of his mixtapes that dropped this Christmas


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@OdetoBegin FFXII is the best.


----------



## 124567

A bit cliché but beautiful song anyway xD


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man

Aya of Rivia said:


> @_OdetoBegin_ FFXII is the best.







Great FF game! It has hints of FF Tactics and FF IX with a pseudo MMORPG engine. Love it!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

OdetoBegin said:


> Great FF game! It has hints of FF Tactics and FF IX with a pseudo MMORPG engine. Love it!


I'm not even a fan of MMORPGs and I was totally in love with the gameplay! I loved it from start to end.


----------



## Hollow Man

Vanilla sky version of this song.


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## mangodelic psycho




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## uzferry

I mean it's a good song


----------



## sudo




----------



## sudo




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## SimplyRivers




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## starscream430

It's a slow night...


----------



## 124567




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## piano




----------



## Kore

Damn I need a bass.


----------



## piano

@Kore my favourite gramatik song


----------



## cuddlyone

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Kore

i cant play the piano said:


> @_Kore_ my favourite gramatik song


Now I'm downloading the whole album...


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## piano

@TheProphetLaLa


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## SolitaryNight




----------



## 124567

I like embracing my 'competitive' side (if there is any :laughing through characters.





Team Maleficent:kitteh:





Team Elsa xD





Team Belle xD


----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## yerma

found this on what makes INTP wet thread


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Rala

6ish song


----------



## piano




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

i cant play the piano said:


> @_TheProphetLaLa_


You better rep that shit.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Juiz




----------



## blood roots

listened to this song when I overdosed.


----------



## onebelo

Heard this song in a brief club scene in the movie "Aftershock" and immediately needed to know what it is


----------



## yerma




----------



## yerma




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

This song gets me emotional. Makes me think of The Ultimate Warrior.

:sad:






Always believe. That was Warrior's everlasting message.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Song stars at 1:20.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Sporadic Aura

recommended to me by someone who's _pretty cool_.


----------



## sudo




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Yasminec19

Feeling nostalgic, Arctic Monkeys used to be my all time favorite band when I was a teenager ! I knew all their songs by heart... Now they turned into total posers, still waiting for the day they'll bring the rawness back.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## 124567

go Norway:kitteh: lol typical norwegian- stoic faces, both the guy and girl


----------



## blood roots




----------



## araneae




----------



## Witch of Oreo

Because... just because.


----------



## sudo




----------



## piano




----------



## Hollow Man

Beautiful and emotional track from the game, shows up during an emotional bittersweet flashback in the game.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

@_i cant play the piano_


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

mashed up lady maria’s theme with gehrman’s theme... - cartoons and doodles

Bloodborne pls :,)


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## piano

"new"


----------



## 124567

:crazy: Feeling like I'm all over the universe


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Baphomet

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


>


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

My heart aches for another. My eyes cry tears they don't have. It was a dream from which I did woke up. Now I must roam this Earth until I can dream again. Will I ever dream again? What is this surreal feeling that I feel? Powerless and hopeful, I lay down in sickness waiting for it to end. But will it end? Will night come fast enough for my fragile emotional heart?
They things that I felt I cannot forget. All has changed me. My heart grows stronger in such weakness and my legs stand up higher than ever.
I shall go back to the snow. I shall sit by you again and God forbids that I fail.
For this song will be forever ours. But may we not end up like The First Hunter and his beloved Maria.
My heart aches for another. I do miss him above anything else. A feeling very familiar to my people make stronger by the fact that it wasn't a dream or imagination. For more surreal and dream-like that it might have it did happen.
And may this song be forever ours. May it guide us to greatness. May its sadness become our own when we are away.
And may the other side of it become ours as well.
And may we be complete once again under the fateful night.


----------



## 95134hks

The Rolling Stones have lots of great tunes that are classics. Like the one above (Under My Thumb) which is good news for the boy but bad news for the girl, here is one that is bad news for the boy and good news for the girl:


----------



## 124567

Cuz corrupt people should be eliminated


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I've found my favourite part of the song separated and on a loop. Beautiful.


----------



## Dakris

Bad quality on the YouTube video, but a really great song by Jimmie Spheeris (singer-songwriter):


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Metalize




----------



## peter pettishrooms

Everything before 2:52 - "Great. More hipster garbage."
2:52-3:04 - "I think I'm in love with her." O_O


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## 124567

Long time no bollywood..there's just so much I love about this, but most the distinct..difference between men and women




I'm so the girl at 3:46 :laughing: isnt allowed to go..but is allowed in the end :laughing:




With sub but lower quality


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## 124567

^all those stuff :ninja: :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## yet another intj

The man who fell from earth... Rest in peace.


----------



## 124567

I dont do shrooms tho :laughing:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## piano

thank you @Clyme


----------



## Lycrester

I just love this MV. Goodness,me.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

I'd like to thank @Aya of Rivia for suggesting I listen to Cloudkicker.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'd like to thank @Aya of Rivia for suggesting I listen to Cloudkicker.


No problem!


----------



## Decemberist

R.I.P. David Bowie , The Man Who Sold The World...


----------



## Jagbas

Blue Soul said:


>


This makes me think about this


----------



## Jagbas




----------



## Jagbas




----------



## 95134hks

Well I have been thinking about David Robert Jones "Bowie" since he has died very recently and it was on all the news channels.

So I am listen now to this -- it has all his famous classic hits like "Lets Dance", "China Girl", "Modern Love", "Cat People".


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 124567




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## wistful

"You Are" by Charlie Wilson.


----------



## Captain de Wilde




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## piano

every time you hit the club you always fuck it up


----------



## refugee




----------



## 124567




----------



## Balinka




----------



## 124567

Much manly voice :blushed: :tongue: 




I never watched bleach to the end got too repetitive..but Aizen :blushed: Why doesnt guys like him and Lelouch exist IRL? :dry: 





Lelouch best though. he got a heart roud:


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Blazy

This is so good. 

https://soundcloud.com/emprize/porter-robinson-divinity-aoeris-remix


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## BatFlapClap

-- The movie scenes are great too, !


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## sudo




----------



## MetamorphosisINTJ

Ghost B.C. - Cirice


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## piano




----------



## Endologic




----------



## ninjahitsawall

I always got the impression they were parodying "Blurred Lines".


----------



## Cerridwen

and 




Oh man they are both so hot!


----------



## bluevelvet

Nicola and Bart: Two innocent men who were sentenced to death for a crime they didn't commit because they were open about their political beliefs and became victims of capitalism and the red scare.﻿


----------



## 124567

cured that undescribeable period headache :mellow:


----------



## Narcissus

Oh boy this game has some sweet tunes to offer


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Clyme

@i cant play the piano


----------



## _thinking

I'm listening to Little Town from Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Jippa Jonken

FUCK YEAH


----------



## 124567

:laughing: just for expression I know I dont have a good voice :laughin:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## piano




----------



## popsthebuilder

Sahara

Bond

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## popsthebuilder

Requim for a Dream

Escala

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Ritalin and Caffeine unintentionally combined can feel similar to a strong stimulant like methamphetamine...


----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## OkayKay

AddictiveMuse said:


> Woah. That's so much more intelligent than anything on the radio right now. To be honest western pop sucks. I hardly listen. There's good stuff in there though I'll admit. I'm a sucker for some Ed Sheeran.


Chinese lyrics usually have some deeper meaning behind it and often uses very interesting analogies to get its point across. I think Western pop is okay but sometimes those songs just feel very superficial.

If you dig Ed Sheeran, have a listen to this. I'll explain it later!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Relax to the sound of rain with Rainfor.me with 




I never asked for these many feelings.


----------



## sudo




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## starscream430

It's trashy and stupid...but it really does pick you up roud:


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## chanteuse

This 






and this






have been obsessed with these songs for past two weeks......


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

AddictiveMuse said:


>


Interesting fact: Brandon Flowers said that when he came up with the song "Neon Tiger", he was "trying to write like MGMT."


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Interesting fact: Brandon Flowers said that when he came up with the song "Neon Tiger", he was "trying to write like MGMT."


Keep 'em coming Melancholy!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

AddictiveMuse said:


> Keep 'em coming Melancholy!


I'm pretty convinced Day & Age is my favourite Killers album. There's just something about it that's so enriching to the soul the entire way through. It flows with such vibrant peaks and valleys. I could swim around in that album forever.

It might have something to do with the fact that every one of their other albums came out during rocky and rough periods in my life. Day & Age on the other hand was released during a really optimistic time in my life when things were slowly falling into place.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 124567

EnigmaTNG's music is too awesome! :blushed: So outstanding...
..touches those parts of me I feel no one can understand..


----------



## cassycook23




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## dragthewaters




----------



## Lemxn

This is what my mind is singing 24/7 lately.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hidden from Sight




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Narcissus




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Glory




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## MetamorphosisINTJ




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Aurus

Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## piano

@Clyme @AddictiveMuse i felt like showing both of you this song. NO idea how you'll feel about it though.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> @Clyme @AddictiveMuse i felt like showing both of you this song. NO idea how you'll feel about it though.


It's weird listening to something played a cappella. You forget how many layers a song has and how important certain things are. Interesting listen. 

I can handle some Paramore.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Yup, Lana is still queen, no shame.


----------



## Clyme

i cant play the piano said:


> @_Clyme_ @_AddictiveMuse_ i felt like showing both of you this song. NO idea how you'll feel about it though.


I share @AddictiveMuse's sentiments. Additionally though, I was actually expecting a full paramore song at first. ^^


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 124567




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mr. Demiurge




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Psychophant

It is one of their less interesting songs, but one of the more approachable ones.




The twangy, arpeggiated guitar bit is so uncharacteristic though...


----------



## QueCueYew

https://youtu.be/qc2wVyeX39I?t=43m56s


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## piano

put the barrel in your mouth, blow the devil a kiss. put the knife in ya back, cut down to the red meat.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## AddictiveMuse

I actually try to avoid remixes but I love this.


----------



## Kitty23




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Blue Soul

Aya of Rivia said:


>


I hear "forgotten titties" every time, 4:50. Maybe it's a lament of the ones that didn't make it into the final game?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

This was my jam in the summer of 2014.


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Fuel




----------



## popsthebuilder

Lone Pine Hill

Faith in selfless Unity for Good.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Toru Okada

Aya of Rivia said:


>


nu Dance Wit Da Dead? Aw hell yeah!


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Gore Motel said:


> nu Dance Wit Da Dead? Aw hell yeah!


And its fucking amazing.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

While character's speak terrible dialogue straight out of an Asian soap drama; I could totally picture a part of this playing softly in the background as the OP scenario is being acted out. 
* *




http://http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/747905-what-song-playing-love-your-life-slow-dances-someone-else-12.html#post25349402







*Camera quickly pivots and pans to catch the tortuous emotions on the lead's face before slowly zooming out overhead to a crowded dance floor; showing love interest walk away as our hero/heroine stands all alone at the edge looking on* Fade to black. Season ends. t.t


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

https://telefuturenow.bandcamp.com/track/part-one


----------



## piano




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Fuel




----------



## Fuel




----------



## Fuel




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## VacantPsalm




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Kore

_
Boy you know you make me shy
_


----------



## Fuel




----------



## Demoiselle Dys

"Memories seem to be Dreams, when you're in the old age.."


----------



## Simpson17866

I've also been binging on Two Steps from Hell all afternoon


----------



## Watchtower




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

My best friend challenged to draw me something from this game...


----------



## Dakris




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Cheveyo

I'M NOT CRYING! YOU'RE CRYING!


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Zelian




----------



## BlueNix

Sebastian Ingrosso, Tommy Trash, John Martin - Reload


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Even Flow (Live) - MTV Unplugged - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Jippa Jonken




----------



## raskoolz




----------



## Hidden from Sight




----------



## refugee




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin

[video=dailymotion;x7ke5]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ke5_gipsy-kings-bamboleo_music[/video]


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## ahem




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Clyme




----------



## pertracto

Not famous but so talented


----------



## Bearlin

[video=dailymotion;x81o5b]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x81o5b_frank-nancy-sinatra-something-stupi_music[/video]


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mzku

i didnt know how much i missed this song till it popped in my head and i started playing it.

hate the game it came from but damn this song gave me goosebumps


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## PariahParty




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## WickerDeer

Listening to this after seeing the video mentioned in a photography website.
UPSIDE DOWN & INSIDE OUT FAQ & CREDITS |


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Narcissus

Ok this tune is catchy af though it makes me giggle uncontrollably and I wonder if this really is a good idea for a videogame battle music


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Narcissus said:


> Ok this tune is catchy af though it makes me giggle uncontrollably and I wonder if this really is a good idea for a videogame battle music


The OST is out? WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Narcissus

I cri evritim
No but seriously. This is lovely.


----------



## Narcissus

Aya of Rivia said:


> The OST is out? WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Ye, it's out and _it's very *good*_


----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I love the shit out of the this tune...


----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Aya of Rivia said:


> I love the shit out of the this tune...


Damn, spoiler... I'm guessing that's Shani.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## School




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bipedal P 314 said:


> Damn, spoiler... I'm guessing that's Shani.


Sorry, man.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Aya of Rivia said:


> Sorry, man.


Don't worry about it. Now I know to avoid anything regarding Hearts of Stone until I get a chance to play it.


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bipedal P 314 said:


> Don't worry about it. Now I know to avoid anything regarding Hearts of Stone until I get a chance to play it.


You do good. I still need to finish the game but I lost my 50 hour save.


----------



## Clyme




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Clyme




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## AddictiveMuse

If you love me...won't you let me know. 

I don't get why Coldplay is considered uber depressing. You know who's more depressing? Radiohead. Radiohead depresses me. Still don't mind me some Radiohead though. 

This, Death And All His Friends/The Escapist and Strawberry Swing have to be my favourites on Viva La Vida/Death And All His Friends.


* *


----------



## Turquoise Rain

I don't know why, I tend to listen to sad songs when I'm happy lol.


----------



## McFluff




----------



## Lycrester

You know those high energy,catchy girl songs? Literally since this morning,I can't escape it.


----------



## Metalize




----------



## Clyme




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## 124567

Blue Soul said:


> Reminded me of:


Wow really liked it! 

What the, now suddenly that song is not allowed in my country:laughing:


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## 124567

Dramatic romantic Bollywood songs :kitteh: :laughing:











the girl in white is too beautiful crazyyyyy


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## 124567




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 124567




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## 124567

I dont need to understand the words..such emotion I feel it :blushed: and the ginger singer looks soo sharp! i really like special faces like hers.


----------



## refugee




----------



## 124567

Whole day^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious

GREAT music


----------



## Mschievious

I'll always remember when you dedicated this song to me baby boy. I love you!


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## refugee




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## sudo




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## damiencortex

Really like this song since decades ago. Now I'm beginning to realize this perhaps is an INFJ song


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Best game ever...


----------



## Veggie

...when the bullet hits the bone.


----------



## JTHearts

I just heard this song on the radio and fell in love with it.


----------



## Oceandust




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## sudo




----------



## AddictiveMuse

I have an appreciation for classical music. It automatically makes me think of writing ideas. It's also just nice sometimes. 

There's a time and place for everything. Right now, I want Chopin. Maybe next time I'll want Nirvana. Nobody knows, not even me!


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## damiencortex




----------



## lethal lava land

Fleetwood Mac - "Gold Dust Woman"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I never asked for this


----------



## Macrosapien

Kendrick Lamars Untitled Unmastered


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## lethal lava land

The Police - "Message in a Bottle"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## 124567

:tranquillity:


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Metalize




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## refugee




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Clyme




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## shazam




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## NTlazerman




----------



## Kitty23




----------



## clotho

"Genghis Khan" by Miike Snow


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Fripp and Belew playing off each other is always great.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Okay so I may have clicked on the video because I thought the thumbnail was hot...

Upon listening I thought it was Halsey but it appears that Halsey just sampled it in Hold Me Down. Hold Me Down is much easier to stomach and my god her voice.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## 124567




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## 124567




----------



## strawberryLola

Mzku said:


> i know the vid is a bit inapprop but its kinda hard to find the aus berlin version of this song without it.


That was awesome. I love the part where he splacks his wiener towards the end. :laughing:


----------



## Mzku

AddictiveMuse said:


>


one of my all time fave songs. awesome pick <3


----------



## Libra Sun

Yessss!


----------



## JTHearts

MAY 10, 1863 - "Let us cross over the river, and rest under the shade of the trees." - Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## 124567




----------



## Enantiodromia




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kitty23




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Kitty23




----------



## shazam




----------



## hauntology




----------



## shazam




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## JTHearts

I'm listening to some Celtic pagan music. GLORIOUS.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

JTHearts said:


> I'm listening to some Celtic pagan music. GLORIOUS.


Give this a listen.


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Gossip Goat

Was listening to the golden girls song featured in a dance moms performance but it was making me sad so now in listening to slipknot bc it makes me not sad.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## shazam




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Penny




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Lycrester

I was too young to understand any of this but I remember thinking he was so pretty.


----------



## 124567




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Leah2

Saturn- Sleeping at Last
I found- Amber Run
Yes Babe- Em Harris 
Braille- Regina Spektor


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## floodbear

this is nice...but limper than it should be


i feel bad for saying that, because i don't like talking mean about something that someone created and put a lot of time and love into. but at the same time, i also like being able to talk about what i like and don't like in the world and why.


----------



## floodbear

this one's got it :m0827:


----------



## floodbear




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## floodbear




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## MBTINerd

My bud and I are listening to Danger by BTS right now. LMAO.


----------



## 124567

i search for translations of songs i dont understand so yeah


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## 124567

@JTHearts I like your sig and totally agree


----------



## shazam

:m0827:


----------



## shazam




----------



## Ausserirdische

They're becoming my new avatar.


----------



## Little Gum

Ace of Base - _You and I_


----------



## VacantPsalm

: 3c


----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## puzzled

One of my all-time favorites. The second movement (starts at 03:32 for anyone who is interested) is truly breathtaking.


----------



## QueCueYew

edit: turns out my speakers weren't fully plugged in.. go figure.


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Penny




----------



## Little_Bird

https://youtu.be/UMDTFf6pODE


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Hollow Man

Pack-in Windows Vista music!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I am obsessed with this song now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

NSFW


----------



## voron




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Toru Okada

Have you guys heard of this song? It's called Hurt by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## puzzled




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Clyme




----------



## floodbear

damn, leonard


----------



## Kitty23




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## floodbear

the way he stabs his voice


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## QueCueYew

:wink::crazy:


----------



## floodbear




----------



## floodbear




----------



## floodbear




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## floodbear




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## piano




----------



## Demoiselle Dys

_"Death shall be our only companion"_
Feeling dark again >


----------



## bcjoy

HIM - Under the rose


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## lethal lava land

The Police - "Don't Stand So Close to Me"

The song in which Grand Rhymemaster Sting rhymes "cough" with "Nabokov." 

Smooth, Sting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## floodbear




----------



## floodbear

mmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

yeah


edit: holy fuckkkk


----------



## shazam

lol nvm


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Felipe

Sounds so familiar...






Happy April Fools' :tongue:


----------



## floodbear




----------



## ArmchairCommie

Zedd makes some of the best music.


----------



## magnisarara




----------



## Millie




----------



## puzzled




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Felipe




----------



## The CW

*At the moment...*

Well... since I can't post links and images (because I'm steal a baby on this site =P)... the song that i'm listening at the moment is The Night Chicago Died by Paper Lace

I hope you all have a great day =D


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## floodbear




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Gossip Goat

This song is really soothing.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## piano




----------



## floodbear




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Penny




----------



## piano




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Planescape: Torment was a mistake. Goodbye life.


----------



## 124567




----------



## puzzled

Stunning.


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Millie




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Because apparently, there's a whole new album of Akira remixes out now.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## floodbear

this song is a l'il worn out








....but still great. so glad it exists.




> I want a perfect body
> I want a perfect soul



ha. u an me both, buddy. tho now i'm not sure if he's talking about him or her there. i'm talking about me. i want a perfect body and soul. 

the more you know.

:dry:


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

This one's fucking insane!






@wolvent42

My old homeboy Barrington Levy dropping in on a trap record with his smooth '70s reggae flow is an unexpected surprise.


----------



## Shade




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## puzzled




----------



## The Capture of Time




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## piano




----------



## piano




----------



## maichu




----------



## Shade




----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Your funeral, my trial


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## piano




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Shade




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Noctis




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Radiooooo

Try this. It's amazing.


----------



## Dakris




----------



## floodbear




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## Penny

godsmack - oracle 2010 album


----------



## Shade




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kind of cheesy but I love it


----------



## Messenger Six




----------



## ParityError




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## isamanthax




----------



## EternalNocturne




----------



## Kore

"When I trust you we can do it with the lights on"






"When I trust you we can do it with the lights on"​


----------



## DiorLips

I didn't like this song the first couple of times I heard it but I kept revisiting it because I love Fiona. Her expressions in this video are so intense. <insert heart eyes emoji here>


----------



## Shade




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The video is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Alaya




----------



## jesse123




----------



## shazam




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Gurpy




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## jjcu




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## EternalNocturne

This song is so relaxing.


----------



## starscream430

A wonderful cover of the opening of one of my favorite anime franchises :kitteh:


----------



## isamanthax

It's catchy.


----------



## Kyora




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TimeWillTell




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Conterphobia

I started listening to this song 1:00 ago, fwiw..


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Shade

Hail the apocalypse!
All flesh is equal when burnt!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## feelionnaire

Spikes by Death Grips.


----------



## barathrum




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## isamanthax




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_"I got a feeling, you're fooling... You make me out of my mind..."_ :redface:





* *




:th_love:


----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## piano




----------



## Spiren




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man

some of the sad songs of DKC2


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_Hey, where did we go
Days when the rains came?
Down in the hollow
Playin' a new game

Laughin' and a-runnin', hey hey
Skippin' and a-jumpin'
In the misty mornin' fog
With our, our hearts a-thumpin'

And you, my brown eyed girl
You my brown eyed girl

And whatever happened
To Tuesday and so slow
Going down the old man
With a transistor radio

Standin' in the sunlight laughin'
Hidin' behind a rainbow's wall
Slippin' and a-slidin'
All along the waterfall

With you, my brown eyed girl
You my brown eyed girl

Do you remember when
We used to sing?_


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## shazam




----------



## Blackbear

O m g I am obsessed with this song and the video


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Old Man Aragorn

This song goes soo well with this.


----------



## fanbrits

Ariana Grande Into you


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## piano




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wolf




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ishan




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## SiFan

This one ...


----------



## Metalize

It went well with the story, which I haven't read in years but seem to have a nostalgic reminiscence of today.


----------



## damiencortex




----------



## Shade




----------



## Blackbear

https://youtu.be/1b0Eh4iELqQ

Nobody wishes me good luck, but ima still gonna do it..


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## confusedasheck

I find it oddly pleasant.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Sporadic Aura

https://youtu.be/iWOyfLBYtuU


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Watchtower




----------



## starscream430

I'm in a Christmas sort of mood right now...


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Lol.





_"I go about my business, I'm doing fine
Besides, what would I say if I had you on the line
Same old story, not much to say
Hearts are broken every day..."_


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## piano




----------



## Hollow Man

It's dude's 75th B-Day, in this time-zone...the dude who wrote a " A Man in Me" himself...


----------



## Shade




----------



## Doran Seth




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sporadic Aura

https://youtu.be/7pkUqdWN30c


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## ladybischou

*The Rural Alberta Advantage*

I adore this band, their energy and passion are amazing. This song is called Not Love or Death


----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Sporadic Aura

https://youtu.be/wSzyKO_kW_s


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Paradox1987

https://youtu.be/_tcW-j7KFgY

Because the Fibonacci series is beyond cool.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## ninjahitsawall

:tongue:



SilentButDeadly said:


>


Did I just find someone besides me who likes Halestorm? :triumphant:


----------



## Jordgubb

ninjahitsawall said:


> :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just find someone besides me who likes Halestorm? :triumphant:


That was great! :laughing:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Wolf

Old Tunes ♩ ♪♫♬


----------



## Mercedene

Spirit burning


----------



## piano




----------



## Jordgubb

Perfect song to just belt it out.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## shazam




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Kore

Just say "Yes!"






@kaleidoscope sigh, you get me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

SilentButDeadly said:


> That was great! :laughing:


I couldn't stop watching Lip Sync Battles last night  It felt like watching junk TV haha. This is my fav so far


----------



## Jordgubb

ninjahitsawall said:


> I couldn't stop watching Lip Sync Battles last night  It felt like watching junk TV haha. This is my fav so far


:laughing:I'm busting a gut! I feel a little traumatized myself... I could have gone my whole life without hearing that last song. 
That was hilarious.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Kore said:


> Just say "Yes!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*kaleidoscope* sigh, you get me.


That's so dark... and hot.. and awesome. The best kind of music  I have to listen to more Meg Myers music.. I think I discovered her on Spotify and then I forgot to look her up lol.


----------



## Kore

ninjahitsawall said:


> That's so dark... and hot.. and awesome. The best kind of music  I have to listen to more Meg Myers music.. I think I discovered her on Spotify and then I forgot to look her up lol.


I just discovered her today because of Kalei. She's so mean, amirite?! The song is so spot on for describing my kind of desire. I kept saying to her "Finally someone said "I'm gonna kill you" And he's invisible..how apt :dry:

And I find it even more amazing that Meg appears to be innocuous but as she sings you see that intensity shining out through her eyes.

Kalei also linked this.






:exterminate:

Don't mind me though, I'll just be looking at gifs that are bad for my peace of mind. :frustrating:​


----------



## Jordgubb

@*ninjahitsawall Since you now have me watching these, I'll share my favorite. *


----------



## Wolf

Sometimes I can't sleep, so I listen to House music.


----------



## Kore

*screams* GO!


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## HeartHanded

hello my old heart by the oh hellos. It's a lovely song


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Zeta Neprok

Dat opening riff! :happy:


----------



## Old Man Aragorn




----------



## Static Void




----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Millie

Mainly the first three songs, those are the best on the album:


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Mercedene




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Memo

A cover of Dancing on my own. Calum Scott does such a beautiful job.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Kore




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Penny




----------



## refugee




----------



## Aridela

Closer - NIN


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Kore




----------



## sicksadworlds

Found this band recently


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The composition and vocals is _so_ good.


----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## Frosty




----------



## eLiZium




----------



## shazam




----------



## Meter90




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I can't stress how much I love it.


----------



## Ubuntu

All We Got Is Us - Capone N Noreaga


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Neokortex

What's the difference between Enneagram 7 and 3?
I've got both, I know, because I could actually feel the shift when I changed songs... D






->


----------



## Neokortex

What's the difference between Enneagram 7 and 3?
I've got both, I know, because I could actually feel the shift when I changed songs... D






->


----------



## Dakris




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## Frosty




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Not the kinda thing Im typically into but I always liked her vocals, something very appealing and sexy about them. And she seems so real.


----------



## Neokortex

sicksadworlds said:


>


Smells like U2 but with more syrup.


----------



## Derange At 170

Xosar is so good


----------



## bleghc




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Mercedene

in the mood of runaway (?)


----------



## Turlowe




----------



## Watchtower




----------



## shazam




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Leyane

Fresh & catchy


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## WickerDeer

Thanks to another member for posting:






Such a pretty song.


----------



## Kore

But I'm a creep.


----------



## shazam




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Schmendricks




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Millie




----------



## eLiZium




----------



## EMWUZX

Looking for new music, and I came across this. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Derange At 170

:v



EMWUZX said:


> Looking for new music, and I came across this. I'm liking it so far.


Then you'll likely also enjoy;

Polmo Polpo - Like Hearts Swelling
Flying Saucer Attack - Further 
maudlin of the Well - Part The Second
Set Fire To Flames - Sings Reign Rebuilder
The For Carnation - Marshmallows
HṚṢṬA - L'éclat du ciel était insoutenable
A Silver Mt. Zion - He Has Left Us Alone, But Shafts of Light Sometimes Grace the Corner of Our Rooms


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/emprisemusic%2Faayushi-dillistone-diamond-child-muto-remix

*Note:* [soundcloud}{/soundcloud] tags to e*M*bed.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ugh I hate how relevant this song is to me right now. I still love it love it though.

https://itsintuition.wordpress.com/2014/01/08/dear-john/


----------



## TylerDom

Fuck your Ethnicity by Kendrick Lamar, 
Fucking amazing rapper....


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## AddictiveMuse

__
https://soundcloud.com/auram%2Fwindrush


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Zeta Neprok

Good morning PerC


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## eLiZium




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kore

I can't be what you want from me.


----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse

The Beatles are arguably incredibly overrated but I've been digging this for the last couple days now. I wish their stuff was more readily available. I don't wanna become a dirty hipster and buy a turntable and every Beatles record.


----------



## thissiteisterrible

Saw it in a recommended tab on youtube, figured why not? Really digging their stuff.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Clyme




----------



## AddictiveMuse

https://soundcloud.com/deadoceans/night-beds-corner

Soundcloud is quickly becoming my favourite format to discover new music. I love it.


----------



## .17485




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wolf




----------



## eLiZium




----------



## Frosty

Skunk - Mennequinhalo

https://ice-pix.bandcamp.com/track/mannequin-halo-2


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Penny




----------



## Wolf




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Old Man Aragorn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## WamphyriThrall

Minx, wat are you doing?


----------



## Frosty




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Damn B.B. King was a legend. I love this version.


----------



## QueCueYew

~~~






yes, I am an indecisive jackass.


----------



## Arunmor

"Aenima" Tool


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Penny




----------



## Kitty666




----------



## Old Man Aragorn




----------



## coconut sharks




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## shazam

Eat shit


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## shazam




----------



## .17485




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Frosty




----------



## snowbell




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Millie




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## sentimentals

I Don't Feel Like Dancing - Scissor Sisters mannnnnn what a groovy song


----------



## Penny

Videoz - Die Antwoord
Videoz - Die Antwoord


----------



## Zeta Neprok

Your Ontario town is a burial ground!


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Neokortex




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## catholic_intp_guy

Going to Chicago this weekend. Man, this song might be better at 1.25x speed...


----------



## Penny




----------



## Meter90




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Lacy




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Sybok

today I listen to a nice Filtr US 80s Playlist ^^

at this moment:


----------



## Capn8

Down Home Girl: the Strolling Bones version.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Such an awesome album. I love this song especially. Such an awesome end.


----------



## Meter90

The lyrics in this song feel very NT to me for some reason...


----------



## yet another intj

He's high as a fucking kite yet it's surprisingly the best version.


----------



## skycloud86

Against Me! - Pints of Guinness Make You Strong


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Derange At 170

THAT SHIT THAT'LL MAKE YOU SAY DAAAAM


----------



## Stockholmaren

There's hope for humanity when mainstream keep its class


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Shinsei




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Derange At 170

Fucking love Silver Apples


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## perfectwaifu

Pretty much the only thing i liked about SnS adaptation.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

For no other reason than "this was composed by the same guy who did the Dark Souls OST"


----------



## Stockholmaren




----------



## wtpmjgda94




----------



## Mzku




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Wolf




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Millie




----------



## AddictiveMuse

__
https://soundcloud.com/chicagosymphony%2Fgershwin-rhapsody-in-blue-parker-alsop

I love this so much. I love the charmingly old, old school feel to it. 

I love some classical stuff.


----------



## Penny




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Incoming seizures.


----------



## Jam Session

Garbage – The World Is Not Enough


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## shazam




----------



## snowbell




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## shazam




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

｡ﾟ( ﾟஇ‸இﾟ)ﾟ｡


----------



## Derange At 170

What's with all the shitty ass photoshop jobs that people upload on Youtube for hard drum & bass tracks?


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

One of my own songs...


----------



## Millie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## snowbell




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Hollow Man

Favorite Foo Fighters song, but it's too Beatles-y (British pop invasion) to be a real Foo Fighters song in all honesty...I'd pick something off of Nothing Left to Lose as a fave otherwise if this don't count.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eset




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## FireThistle

"You got to Hide your Love Away" -The Beatles


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Sorry: entire album


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## refugee




----------



## Aridela




----------



## refugee




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Simpson17866

I was addicted to Yu-Gi-Oh from the ages of about 10 to 20, I basically haven't touched a card since then, but I'm just now rediscovering how consistently amazing the music was.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## AddictiveMuse

I can't work out which Lana Del Rey album I prefer. It's either born to die or ultraviolence. I wish I bought a copy of both albums when I had the chance dammit.


----------



## shazam




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

This Albanian Queen.






Happy 100,000,000 views Era. <3


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Nujabes is love.
Nujabes is life.


----------



## Little_Bird

https://youtu.be/fO8F7lDhbAM

I FORGOT HOW FIRJFJEJ-SAD THIS IS. 😭 Fetus version of Bigbang is hilarious though.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## barathrum




----------



## shazam




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Felipe




----------



## leictreon




----------



## Derange At 170

This was fun at Dour Festival


----------



## Felipe




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

:witch:




Think *M*ight like this intro.

Damn, still feeling it. (´•ω•̥`)​


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Anonymus




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I'm listening to MarLo - Tomorrowland 2015.

https://soundcloud.com/marlomusic/marlo-tomorrowland-2015-full-on-ferry-stage

There's some mad bangers in there, but fuck, so much of it sounds like very slight variations of the same basic track.

@wolvent42 how do I find bangers for hooning without repetitiveness


----------



## myanonemail

Brotherhood and bromance is a beautiful thing. Not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Ubuntu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT-no9wXGHQ

Abami (Fela Kuti tribute) by Lagbaja .

I love the part that begins at 4.45.


----------



## Anonymus




----------



## shazam




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Pearl Jam - Porch (SNL 1992)


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I picture member(s) like this; thinking these lyrics whenever having to battle out.


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## Anonymus




----------



## Anonymus




----------



## The Dude




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Fuel - Hemorrhage (In My Hands)








Default - Wasting My Time


----------



## Mercedene

He gives me a thrill.
He's just sooooo good.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## shazam

I really like this song in the gym. It's brilliant.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Tonic - You Wanted More


----------



## Derange At 170

Dem Amens


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bless my little cancer moon heart.
and bless the girls who make it experience the warm&fuzzy feelyfeelz.

Fuck the female voice in this song though, it sounds shit.


----------



## Lacy




----------



## Catwalk

@Oddnet -- here is what is _providing _my (Fi) - which *stimulus*; ATM. eaceful:


----------



## Catwalk

Before ^ song.


----------



## Paty




----------



## Zeta Neprok




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Tonic - If You Could Only See


----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Derange At 170

The only ambient musician who still matters.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Sybok




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Millie




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## shazam




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Tsu

Mmmm. Delicious. Love Devin Townsend.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Mzku

:shocked: *I. CANT. WAIT.* :blushed:


----------



## Hollow Man

Groovy...


----------



## Derange At 170




----------



## Faery




----------



## Faery




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## GinaM

Greensky Bluegrass covering "When I Get My Hands on You" by The New Basement Tapes:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/jakeshilan%2Fday-4-andrea


__
https://soundcloud.com/sosxo%2Fdead-or-alive


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Derange At 170

Music to mourn to.


----------



## meaningless




----------



## Nefarious




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Derange At 170

All glitchy and melodic and shit.


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Faery




----------



## Faery




----------



## ImminentThunder

So pretty <3


----------



## Hollow Man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNpSpMMfQis"The true crime would be thinking it's just one person's fault."


----------



## Faery




----------



## Stockholmaren

@Faery

Sounds like life tastes good for you.


----------



## Faery

Oddnet said:


> @*Faery*
> 
> Sounds like life tastes good for you.


Fakear is awesome. That's a mix I've listened to 30928 times. I'd die to go to one of his shows. Then I'd die AGAIN at the show. :bored:


----------



## Stockholmaren

Faery said:


> Fakear is awesome. That's a mix I've listened to 30928 times. I'd die to go to one of his shows. Then I'd die AGAIN at the show. :bored:


*Wooo!* A... Are... Are you a resurrected one?


----------



## Faery

Oddnet said:


> *Wooo!* A... Are... Are you a resurrected one?


Yes. I die a lot. I already died 2 weeks ago when I saw Radiohead live. I am not the same. Music does that. What about you?


----------



## Stockholmaren

Faery said:


> Yes. I die a lot. I already died 2 weeks ago when I saw Radiohead live. I am not the same. Music does that. What about you?


I die when I listen to


----------



## Stockholmaren

@Faery 

Then I resurrect with https://soundcloud.com/enginefarm/are-you-new


----------



## Faery

Oddnet said:


> I die when I listen to


That's one of those songs that was a thousand years but the time stamp lies and says it was only few minutes. 










*ded*


----------



## Stockholmaren

Faery said:


> That's one of those songs that was a thousand years but the time stamp lies and says it was only few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ded*


:crying: :laughing:


----------



## Faery




----------



## Faery




----------



## shazam




----------



## johnnyyukon

On my BOOM cans, wid a DAC/AMP, ooooohhhhhhh, help me rhonda!


----------



## shazam

Can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## starscream430

LATE NIGHT DISCO :laughing:


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Wolf




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## bleghc

NOT JUST THE SONG BUT THE ACTING IN THIS VIDEO IS SO FUCKING RAW I'M BAWLING


----------



## QueCueYew

* *




plz gents of Grandaddy release new album soon :crying:


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

White Zombie - Blur the Technicolor


----------



## bremen

Tell me this song is bad without lying,try me


----------



## Conterphobia

Could have sworn I posted that great some called Slo-Mo-Tion by Marilyn manson. Maybe it got deleted by the Mod because it is too stronk???

Anyways, here's a double header:


----------



## Wolf




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## DAPHNE XO

This is the old school cool version of hotline bling. Sounds a billion times better as well. A trillion in fact.


----------



## Meter90




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Meter90




----------



## AddictiveMuse

This song is such a good burn. It does it in such a chilled way too which makes it even better. 

"You're like 22 girls in one 
And none of them know what they're running from 
Was it just too far to fall
For a little paper doll?"


----------



## Purrfessor

This song articulates my soul more than any word or idea ever can. The sweet dance and playful rhythm coupled with focus and endurance. It's like a surge of electricity in the brain. It is the very feeling of being alive.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A's led to this.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Conterphobia

Stelliferous said:


> This song articulates my soul more than any word or idea ever can. The sweet dance and playful rhythm coupled with focus and endurance. It's like a surge of electricity in the brain. It is the very feeling of being alive.


Thanks, that was great.


----------



## yet another intj

Surreal Snake said:


>


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Purrfessor

Anyone else agree that Rush is the best band ever?


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Zeta Neprok

Officium Triste is God :kitteh:


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Faery




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Purrfessor

I love so much when people expand on simple ideas to make them much deeper and authentic. It's not so much about Donald Duck's personality but rather his struggles that come with being greedy. The sacrifices, the isolation, the addiction. It's so much more adult themed yet it maintains its childlike appearances. This is what true design is all about.. It's got to be both simple and complex.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Sometimes I forget how much I love Céline.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

The Smiths — How Soon Is Now?


----------



## Aladdin Sane

This cute ass song, omg the feels. marry me Céline


----------



## Aladdin Sane

SymphonyInBlue said:


> The Smiths — How Soon Is Now?


Am I a sinner for preferring the T.a.t.u version though?


----------



## Mzku




----------



## bleghc

I posted this song twice already within this subforum but I can't help it.

So. Damn. Good.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Ace Face

This really was an earth-shattering performance. Dayum.


----------



## Purrfessor

One of those songs that really grabs your attention


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Meter90




----------



## bremen

The feels


----------



## sicksadworlds

this duo is so good


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Demoiselle Dys




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Elsewhere1

Keep Me High by Adaline


----------



## Meter90




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## shazam




----------



## Aladdin Sane

I can't imagine why but today this song just popped into my head and I've been listening to it all day and it feels like I've just heard it for the first time, even though I have listened to this an unhealthy amount of times since it was first released. It's just one of those songs that never get old.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## leictreon




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## 3053




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Hollow Man

two things...i guess


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bremen




----------



## bremen

post 2 times in a row,no fcks given


----------



## bremen

I should get some sleep now..after hours..


----------



## Millie




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## thghts

Just discovered the artist "Jon Bellion"


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bremen

Various versions of flute sicilienne


----------



## Gossip Goat

_In the night I hear them talk
The coldest story ever told
Somewhere far along the road he lost his soul
To a woman so heartless_

This song is so beautiful


----------



## bremen

Aus-Waltz


----------



## bremen

Dance of death


----------



## bremen

New world symphony 2nd movement.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## shazam




----------



## bremen

Forbidden Ponds.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## refugee




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## needmorenachos

Ivy by Frank Ocean. This has been a big year for music. 
_'I thought that I was dreaming
When you said you loved me
It started from nothing'_


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Mammon

pwowq said:


> It sounds delightful in my speakers.


You have superb taste. This is the reason I visit this thread every so often, to find these gems


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DAPHNE XO

For you. <3


----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bremen

Sweet life


----------



## Spleen

INxx powaa


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## bremen

Tristan und isolde,prelude,
too lazy to go link it


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bremen

Does silence count,prob not


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Spleen




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hollow Man

Prime Spoon live, well, because it's more intimate and kind of rusty in a good way:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Sporadic Aura - I don't know why but it seems like you'd enjoy this. I could be confusing your taste with someone else's but I'm not sure. Either way it's cool and reminds me of The Strokes


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Shade




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Schmendricks




----------



## floodbear

educational and inspirational :exterminate:


----------



## Nixu




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Danny will always be among my favorite video game composers.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

__
https://soundcloud.com/weareleagues%2Fwalking-on-water


----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## angelcarnivore




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Zelz

OP


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Garbage - Milk (Live "Bizarre Festival" 1996)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## DAPHNE XO

_
__*It's like honey
When it rushes over me
You know sugar never ever was so sweet
And I'm dying for you
Crying for you
I adore you
BoyGirl, you know your love addicted me
**And I'm strung out on you, darling*
_:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:
@*Ace Face*


----------



## bremen

Just the kind of edginess I like


----------



## DAPHNE XO

*Underneath your clothes
**There's an endless story
There's the man lady I chose
There's my territory
And all the things I deserve
For being such a good girl honey*
*'Cause of you, I forgot the smart ways to lie
Because of you, I'm running out of reasons to cry
When the friends are gone, when the party's over
We will still belong to each other

*I'm just going to keep posting songs about the way you make me feel :blushed:


----------



## DAPHNE XO

*
You give me feelings that I adore
They start in my toes
Make me crinkle my nose
Wherever it goes
I always know
That you make me smile
Please stay for a while
now just take your time
Wherever you go*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man

So chill...yet compelling...


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## temanbicara

Jane xo I dont wanna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I always forget that this song exists


----------



## Felipe




----------



## Tortoise20

CoCo Carr up in dis btich


----------



## Mzku

nostalgia is a bitch..


----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Stockholmaren




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Stockholmaren




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Blue_Sleeper

I'm listening to Castaway by CRUSH. I don't know what genre would best describe this song. I guess its like neo soul or synth pop? Either way this song speaks to me on so many levels.


----------



## leictreon




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## CrystallineSheep




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## bremen




----------



## WamphyriThrall

I've finally found it (well, no... the person whose video it was on shared it with me after I begged them, actually)!


----------



## Shade

Any Texans on here? Your home sounds like an awesome place :yeah:


----------



## Stockholmaren

https://soundcloud.com/matissmo/screw-up-thank-u-all-for-2k-3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've finally found it (well, no... the person whose video it was on shared it with me after I begged them, actually)!


I had completely erased the existence of that song from my mind.


----------



## Shade




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Hollow Man

1 song that stuck out from each CD I bought today...I've bought these before previously...not necessarily on CD. Originally I only had London Calling on cassette funnily enough. Now I have no cassette deck...have to borrow one from my folks (have done that once this year actually) or buy one in the future. Anyways, I occasionally talk too much...


* *


----------



## Hollow Man

good night.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## svenze

halsey // new americana


----------



## Macrosapien

man I love this song, I really identify with the lyrics, because i was in somewhat of a similar situation.


----------



## leictreon




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Epherion




----------



## blahblehmeh




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## ondes Martenot

Metric - Monster Hospital


----------



## pertracto




----------



## Sporadic Aura

This is one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Jakuri




----------



## Vis Vitalis

Full version of an ending from a great, recent anime I just finished watching. What the world needs is more rock/metal bands with female singers.


----------



## starscream430

I always loved country for its raw messages and its honest tone, but this song really takes the cake. It's especially poignant when I look at my parents growing older...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj

Damn you Massive Attack... Damn you and your always extraordinarily sick music videos.


----------



## DigitalPsyche




----------



## Kaisikudo




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## cyril

Currently I'm listening to Justin Bieber's song Baby


----------



## DigitalPsyche




----------



## leictreon

i l i k e t h i s u n i r o n i c a l l y


----------



## Aladdin Sane

This legendary nostalgia-inducing classic


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Stockholmaren

@Faery

I remember when you posted a song from the 'wavevision1' channel. From that song I found one of my favorite songs:


----------



## Shade

It's 3 am in the morning


----------



## Stockholmaren

@Distry

Godmorgon vilken tidig morgon!


----------



## Shade

Oddnet said:


> @*Distry*
> 
> Godmorgon vilken tidig morgon!


Funderar på att dygna, men känner hur ögonlocken börjar tynga


----------



## piece in quite




----------



## DigitalPsyche




----------



## Purple Skies




----------



## bleghc




----------



## pwowq

Listening to my stepfathers blues band. Their latest album. Damn... it's good.
https://open.spotify.com/album/1XLPXnbDVOm0QrNb28QL6m
Then I know the album is recorded live (a weekend in a remote house)... Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Ruby Danderfluff




----------



## Hollow Man

\
"everything that i've done
here into one
keeping up with 
some earned conviction
some stagnation
some change despair
Disappointments and odds
you can't take it off
I leave it behind
I know that this time
I get it for free"


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Shade




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DOGSOUP

Not a song specifically, but an entire soundtrack.


----------



## TheHuman




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hollow Man

Echo and the Bunnymen cover...haven't gotten into the original band yet...perhaps soon....


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## shazam




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hollow Man

Another Echo cover...


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## starscream430

I'm not too keen on the music video, but this electro swing business is amazing!


----------



## Wolf




----------



## CrystallineSheep

A-YO- Lady Gaga

I am not a Lady Gaga fan but I am taking a listen to 'Joanne' because of what I heard about it. I don't know. I think she is talented but everything from her seems so FORCED. I always feel like she is trying way too hard. It never feels effortless.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Purple Skies




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Felipe

Halloween and covers:


----------



## Felipe

Dedicated to a fellow INTP who I hope is doing ok despite him being an as**** and me being an as***e to him too.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man

* *











Get this song in my head a lot..it helps me appreciate what has been. It's kind of a eulogy in a way, but it feels like life at least in a reverent way. Lots of nice touches with the song, how things come later, and it explodes at the end in a way.
"Watched over loved ones and old friends/I see them through their living room windows/Shaken by fear and worry/how I want them to know that I loved them so."


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Chompy




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Neokortex

Now don't get the wrong idea...! Kiddie rock's as good as any!


----------



## Shade




----------



## Parade of Sparrows




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Wild




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cotillion




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## aninfp

Say You Won't Let Go- James Arthur


----------



## Mzku




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Shade




----------



## Ninjaws

xD


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## leictreon




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## piano




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Millie




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Transience




----------



## Firelily




----------



## leftbanke

[http://www.jango.com/stations/368377180/tunein]


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Third Eye Blind - How's It Going to Be (HQ) [Official]


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## ShadowsRunner

UGh, this is just such a great song


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Transience




----------



## Firelily




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

06. All Over You


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Sporadic Aura

love this song.


----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Distry said:


>


That song is divine.


My listen totally unrelated:










#albumhype


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

the only ALL song you may need to hear...






the bass player is an amazing song-writer at times..."sum" of the most solid imo. he kind of lost it later though...


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Transience




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Distry said:


> I agree^^ Also, I should probably thank you for introducing me to that band (I saw you post one of their songs in this thread a couple of months back. In fact, it was the same video you posted a few pages ago, the one with scenes from Valhalla Rising).
> 
> So yeah, thank you :kitteh:
> 
> My listen totally unrelated:


Yeah, I did post some of their songs on this forum. They're so amazing. There isn't enough music like this.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Riven




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Purple Skies




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Live - Dolphin's Cry


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight Tonight


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Sporadic Aura

I don't know how anyone could not be in a calm/good mood while listening to this.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night - Official Video






The Beatles - And I Love Her [HQ Original Audio]






Julia // The Beatles [White Album] (Remaster) // Disc 1 // Track 17 (Stereo)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## SummerHaze

Poets of the Fall- Save me on repeat


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Beatles - From Me to You (Live at Royal Hall)


----------



## Transience




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

9. Thinking of you - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Evalumus




----------



## INFPsyche

Mother - Blind Melon..

I never knew this album was so good!!..


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## INFPsyche

Comfortable Liar - Chevelle..


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

iz so gd.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

And the Disturbed kick continues. Such an underrated album.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Alice In Chains - No Excuses


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## AddictiveMuse

__
https://soundcloud.com/chainwallet%2Ffaded-fight-2

Stuff on Soundcloud can be absolute gems sometimes


----------



## Miss Nightingale




----------



## Shade




----------



## Millie




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Purple Skies

Totally forgot this song existed.


----------



## sicksadworlds

this guy is my new favorite artist, i am obsessed with him and his music


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Electra

snail said:


> I'm not listening to music for a change. It is worthy of being mentioned only because it is rare for me to experience silence.


Same here...trying to get sleepy  It's night here, I listen to the clock though...tick tack... tick tack...back and foward like waves on an ocean if that makes sence...the rythm is so calming


----------



## Transience




----------



## Electra




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kingego




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## piece in quite

RIP Hidden Agenda


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

10.000 Maniacs - Because The Night (MTV Unplugged) (HD)


----------



## Electra




----------



## lethal lava land

Gin Blossoms - "Hey Jealousy"

https://youtu.be/9Zan2BqlAmA


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mafioso

Honeyblood- Ready For the Magic. I can't post the video because I don't yet have 15 posts.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Hypaspist

What Ian says before they play this song live is intense. He talks about the viewpoint of the musician, specifically in this song, and how it's unclear whether the musician is watching the crowd, or if the crowd is watching the musician. Speaks volumes to and really resonates with people like me, and it's one of my favorite songs for that.

Live version on the other side of the tags:


* *


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Hollow Man

* *











dance mix of a good/great track from one of my favorite XTC (ecstasty) albums. It's werid...and more minimal than the original.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## pagodite




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## yet another intj

This Is The Bridge - Fuck The 80s!


----------



## Purple Skies

RnB had the most simplest, straight forward lyrics lol. Brings back memories... good times.


----------



## Stawker




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## Rezza

In my humble opinion the most beautiful love music on piano


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## PalmKing214

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Millie




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## atamagasuita

Mason Jennings - something about your love 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## yet another intj

Cheers! Time to listen my "happy drunk" song while enjoying a humble yet decent brand of red wine.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/nombe%2Fcalifornia-girls


__
https://soundcloud.com/nombe%2Fmiss-mirage

Loving the album art as well.​


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Wolf




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Stawker




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Lollapalooza

Is today some Keane anniversary or something?


----------



## Wolf

Lollapalooza said:


> Is today some Keane anniversary or something?


Not that I know of... I just stumbled across the song haha.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Riven




----------



## Bijoux

:sad: RIP Greg Lake.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## INFJenNiFer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Speaking of Keane...




Shit like this makes makes me feel _something_: a miss.tt ^​


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Penny




----------



## Bijoux

This shit is hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## Mzku

just wanted to go back in time for a bit :blushed:


----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## Hollow Man

Love it when people wait on the chorus until the second verse...never noticed they did that until now.


----------



## QueCueYew

Bijouxx said:


> This shit is hilarious. :laughing:








Never thought I'd see GG around these parts. I don't listen to him myself, but my brother loves the guy.


----------



## Bijoux

Nigel Nonplussed said:


> Never thought I'd see GG around these parts. I don't listen to him myself, but my brother loves the guy.


I'll admit, I like some of his stuff. I'm not a punk myself, but I enjoy listening to it every now and then. His music isn't too bad if you can get past the shock value.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Conterphobia

Lollapalooza said:


> Is today some Keane anniversary or something?


I loled.


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Payaso




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Astris

I'm currently listening to You'll Be In My Heart by Phil Collins.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily

winterishere said:


>


I love this program. I thought it was very well done.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/s-u-r-v-i-v-e%2Fomniverse


__
https://soundcloud.com/mohamed-shaalan-24%2Fannie-anthonio-berlin-breakdown-version
The Guest... and soundtrack. Yikes.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lollapalooza

:love_heart:


----------



## Rest

Annie - Neon Indian


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Riven




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ChicaRosa

Michael Jackson- Thriller


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## tinyheart

My childhood, yo! :kitteh:


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## JayShambles

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfng7umomGg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Caveisier




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## tinyheart

*weeps...*


----------



## Shade




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Hypaspist

I usually stay away from anything with Skrillex's name on it, but Rick Ross had a say in this track and it shows. Absolutely filthy.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## shazam

Christmas!


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## TechFreak




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## atamagasuita

Come a little closer - cage the elephant 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## lethal lava land

Just finished "And She Was" by the Talking Heads and now I've moved onto "Mind"

I love this band so god damn much. Listening to them always puts me in a great mood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rest

Nightcall - Kavinsky


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Better album that last year imo (maybe not the majority opinion)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## colourful_chaos

Samaris VILTU VILTRAST
( Icelandic folk/elektro)


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Rest




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Penny




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## atamagasuita

Language of love - ylvis


----------



## leictreon

I know @BlueChristmas06 approves of this


----------



## Rest

Insomnia - IAMX


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Sporadic Aura

some some some I some I murder some I some I let go...


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ShadowsRunner

BETTER THIS WAY

LIKE A CATHARTIC KNIFE INTO YOUR DICK WHILE YOU STICK A NEEDLE IN YOUR ARM FULL OF ADRENALINE


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Firelily




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## lethal lava land

Patti Smith - "Birdland"

Giving the _ Horses_ album a listen for the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

ShadowsRunner said:


> Ifeelliketheyarealittleoverproducedtho.


Yeah I've heard some fans saying that they preferred the earlier albums for that reason. But why Ones And Zeroes got such great reception, I don't get that. They have always had some electronic elements but they were starting to sound like Coldplay but cheesier.. haha. This is an improvement as far as overproduction and cliches ("if this is love baby I want out"? )


----------



## Asmodaeus

Tonite is the first night of Hanukah! Yay!


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## The CW

PS: I'm not depressed


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Watchtower

One of my favorites by Wham!...


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## tinyheart

"God Only Knows" - The Beach Boys, _Pet Sounds,_ 1966.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ECM

I seriously just welled up into tears right now...


----------



## 99thRedBalloon




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kajada

May have posted this one before? Not sure. It's a great song though. I like to revisit it.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DAPHNE XO

This is our second (unofficial) song.
I'm way too happy right now. :kitteh::blushed:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Lollapalooza

Pretty good cover


----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## tinyheart

"In Your Eyes" - Peter Gabriel, _So,_ 1986.


----------



## Shade




----------



## Hei




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hei




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Taylor Dayne - Original Sin (Theme From "The Shadow")


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## shazam




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## tinyheart

"Empty Chairs At Empty Tables" - Michael Ball


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Penny




----------



## starscream430

One of my favorite country songs...sang by one of my favorite artists.


----------



## tinyheart

"That's Amore" - Dean Martin


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## tinyheart

Needed some theme music for my late night snack:

"Banana Boat Song (Day O)" - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Shade




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## QueCueYew

@stargazing grasshopper insufferable cunt


----------



## popsthebuilder

Spirit in the Sky

Norman Greenbaum


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/haeofficial%2Fs-o-r-r-o-w-unfinished


__
https://soundcloud.com/mr-carmacks-secret-gems%2Fmr-carmack-brazilian-blowjob-no-tags


----------



## blood roots

the colors/lighting used in this......I approve.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

Definitely the most cringe worthy song I've ever posted. I did it for Narnia.


----------



## lethal lava land

Genesis - "That's All"


(Courtesy of iHeart80s station on iHeartRadio)


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## tinyheart

"Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hypaspist

* *


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Schmendricks

I'm a short Asian dandy and I don't care; this is still even just sonically a wonderful strutting song.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Kore




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## shazam




----------



## ElusiveFeather

A playlist of MIKA on youtube XD


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Millie




----------



## MaggieMay

This song just makes me want to dance around my house.:blushed:


----------



## Absolute_Eb

@Maggie May have you heard this version? I love both so I always bring up this version when someone mentions the song.


----------



## MaggieMay

Thank you for showing me that @Absolute_Eb - I'm always interested in variations. I prefer the original myself but they did a good job with it!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## lethal lava land

Gin Blossoms- "Hey Jealousy"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Rihanna - "Stay feat. Mikky Ekko"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## QueCueYew

https://youtu.be/H4rIsPkV6DE


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## jjcu




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ethylene




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bipedal P 314

This song is still relevant.


----------



## Penny




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## bleghc




----------



## JayShambles

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VIaBx_2AzTk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## atamagasuita

I miss you - Blink 182


----------



## Hei

WHY HAS THIS SONG BECOME A MEME THOUGH??? 

*



*


----------



## Mzku

i know this technically doesnt constitute as a song but ive been playing it on loop a solid 3 hours now so figured id list it anyway


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows - Children of the Corn


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart

Santana - "Maria Maria feat. The Product G&B"


----------



## Shade




----------



## MaggieMay




----------



## MaggieMay




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## tinyheart

On mobile atm, so "Heartbreak Armageddon" by DragonForce.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## tinyheart

Oingo Boingo - "Weird Science"


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Diminuendo




----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Millie




----------



## INFPsyche

Call Me A Dog - Temple Of The Dog..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Mzku




----------



## shazam

Uff uff uff... cunt


----------



## shazam

@angeleyes, go on ya bollix! huah!


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## lethal lava land

Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes - "Up Where We Belong"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam




----------



## JayShambles

Drake - Headlines 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tNRAuzj2ImA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Mick Travis

JayShambles said:


> Drake - Headlines


So full of redemption. Soulful.


----------



## JayShambles

mick travis said:


> so full of redemption. Soulful.


lol.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Mmmmmmmmm, fish and candy.


----------



## Jakuri

Released just a few hours ago! Two winners of the 6th Konami Arcade Championship Original Song Contest (the annual contest for the new songs to be used for the finals match for some rhythm games.....obviously, the top winners are not announced until the day of the finals. As far as other winning songs are concerned, only previews were revealed, and these will be added later in the game).

I. Kaneko Chiharu -- iLLness LiLin (0:19-3:33)
II. kamome sano -- HE4VEN ~天国へようこそ~ (4:47-7:45)


----------



## Introvertia

Only because of the 0:46 - 0:56 part, it's perfect.


----------



## QueCueYew

Mort Garson - Plantasia

https://youtu.be/d4nbfPZa9Ws


----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## bleghc




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Strange coincidence or unknown synchronicity: I feel nothing; but thoughts for _them_ - being more than I. Elements of weather.​


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## blood roots




----------



## INFPsyche

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam

The opening song is about his dad who passed away. I love the raw emotion on the artists face, he should never have to do that :sorrow:


----------



## Gossip Goat

This song rocks my socks off.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ae1905




----------



## ae1905




----------



## Mzku




----------



## piece in quite

ahh man! haven't listened to Roni Size in ageeees


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The song referred.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## shazam




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Firelily




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Penny

my bf likes to play this song


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Millie




----------



## Millie




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## tinyheart

The Beach Boys - "Don't Worry Baby"

Again!!!


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ethylene




----------



## Stawker




----------



## piece in quite

I will always find myself coming back to this tune every once in a while. It's such a beauty. You really have to listen from the start to appreciate the last 4-5 minutes or so, perfect after a long, hard day.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Mick Travis

@blehBLEH 

You've brought back wonderful memories and got me thinking about Han and Leia.

Han Solo: You changed your hair.

Leia: Same jacket.

Han Solo: No, new jacket.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat

I've always liked this song


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## shazam




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## King Pereret




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## titanII

mytinyheart said:


> IT WAS STUCK IN MY HEAD DON'T HATE...


You are a freak! I love it!


----------



## titanII

Feeling a little down for some reason...


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Kore

I'm high. I feel something for you. So high.






​


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Firelily




----------



## tinyheart

Dean Martin - "Volare"


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Hollow Man

https://fortjuniper.bandcamp.com/track/somethings-been-missing-from-my-life


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314

This song reminds me of my freshman year of high school 13 years ago. My buddy Zach, before he moved off to Florida, introduced me to Blink 182. I don't listen to them much anymore but I felt like diving into some nostaligia..


----------



## Luci Ferre

What am I?


----------



## Stawker




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## shazam

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I remember listening to this song in high school I didn't find the courage to kill myself but I spent a lot of time listening to this song.


When I was in my world of nonsense I used to listen to this guy. Gave me that real joyous sad. 
His "Last Saint" is also much better.


----------



## tinyheart

CRYING


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ezre




----------



## sostenuto

"Make a Move" - Icon for Hire


----------



## master of time and space




----------



## master of time and space




----------



## deviants




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## titanII




----------



## tinyheart

Three Days Grace - "Animal I Have Become"


----------



## shazam

Fuck with it, pussy.


----------



## shazam

Aww man, fuck me...


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## sostenuto

"Hate to See Your Heart Break" - Paramore


----------



## bigdipper




----------



## bremen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## sostenuto

"Grow" - Wake Owl


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

Keep It Clean Song | Splash and Bubbles Videos | PBS KIDS


----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mzku




----------



## heymoon




----------



## tinyheart

Don't hate


----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## shazam




----------



## sarcasticsage

Love on the Brain - Rihanna ANTI album


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

It's so weird that Dayrl sings a verse in this series. I'd be like, "No man, this is *your* song."


----------



## Mange

fartface said:


>


i fell in love with uma thurman when I first saw this movie. particularly during the OD scene.


----------



## Mzku




----------



## JayShambles

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EvlQOjK0MPk


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## TwoStepsAhead

enguin:


----------



## Mange

im so glad i found this dude. sooooooo chiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Seriously though. This is like heroin music

* *


----------



## heymoon

Beyonce's Irreplaceable is playing in another room in my house.


----------



## tinyheart

ALLDAYALLDAYALLDAYALLDAYALLDAYALLDAY

MY FEET WONT STOP

DANCE WITH ME

I CANT DANCE

OH WELL, IM A FOOL

*WASHES DISHES AND DANCES AROUND FANTASIZING THAT IM A DAMN COMPOSER PLAYING MY FAKE DRUMS GETTING GROOVY SNAPPING MY FINGERS TAPPING MY FEET GETTING MY GROOVE ON THIS MY HAPPY SONG OMGGGGG*


----------



## Mick Travis

mytinyheart said:


>


It's sad that that some upper brass gets blowout, but I still love this music.


----------



## Mange




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## starscream430

Feeling strangely nostalgic right now...


----------



## Mange




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asity




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## serenegeek

Currently listening to suicide sheep playlist
Song playing:
Echos - Leave your lovers


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Gossip Goat

Pretty song.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Annoyed that I'm unable to find a regular/remastered version of this; that isn't altered. ♫ starts at 1:49.







... shit.
_t.t <3_.

Shout out.​


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## GabyTeller1995

"We Are Young", originally played by Fun but the cover by Boyce Avenue 😊


----------



## Sily

*Dedication*: to the *hams*, I listen to, on the radio, every afternoon/night --


----------



## Charles1994




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Cat Brainz




----------



## Mange




----------



## tinyheart

Coldplay - "Fix You"


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## dukaalmaar

suuuuuuuub pop rock city


----------



## popsthebuilder

https://youtu.be/7pLMpMbG9Ac

May contain things not exactly aligned with ones own views.

May not be appropriate for young children.

peace


----------



## tinyheart

Bc of another thread:

Derek and the Dominos - "Layla"


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## bleghc

(on phone and realized mobile links don't work for the video clips)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## tinyheart

A. Vivaldi - "La Primavera: Allegro Pastorale in E Major"


----------



## shazam




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis

Raheece said:


> Why do I feel as though nobody is listening to each other's music, but are only posting their own to say 'I'm awesome and listen to awesome music.


I listen to songs I'm not aware of and old favorites I'm in the mood for. I don't thank posts with music I don't enjoy or appreciate. Despite our brains responding positively to certain arrangements, music is highly subjective.


----------



## Starflier




----------



## SpaceMan

__
https://soundcloud.com/drainpuppet%2Fcloudcatch


----------



## tinyheart

W. A. Mozart - "Concerto for Two Pianos, K 365; 3rd Movement"


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## tinyheart

The Neighbourhood - "Afraid"


----------



## tinyheart

Styx - "Babe"


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hei




----------



## tinyheart

The Offspring - "Self-Esteem"


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hei




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## AdroElectro

This. THIS is what I call dubstep!!! This is phenomenal!


----------



## heymoon




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SpaceMan




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## cuddlyone

Been listening to this one on loop...just feels relevant. Kurt Cobain suffered for years from severe chronic physical pain and chronic mental pain, all while creating beautiful music we could relate to. I relate to him a great deal. He was an INFP.


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

eny vegans here?








just a prank bro... just a prank...


----------



## Mick Travis

AdroElectro said:


> This. THIS is what I call dubstep!!! This is phenomenal!


That's mellow. This is massive (get it?).

NSFW


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## sicksadworlds

This song is delicious to my ears, underrated band, one of my faves


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Mick Travis

Nigel Nonplussed said:


>


I thought I'd heard it before.






Yea, I'm still not a Zep fan.


----------



## clotho

"Pro-Bots & Robophobes" by Scandroid


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## how beautiful




----------



## Mick Travis

@MzSilentnDeadly

Can I get a playlist?


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

AdroElectro said:


> I would actually be curious to hear opinions on my list. Mostly dubstep, with some electro house, dnb, glitch and trap thrown in.
> 
> https://youtu.be/gFt0-jeKQVM?list=PLnRTLh0tWm-yAxePDJnKBghIUrHUg0vxV


I listened to some last night while my family was sleeping....at a reasonable volume (Milton reference). There was a song that wasn't my style, but I enjoyed the rest of what I heard. I'll crank it up later for analysis.


----------



## shazam

:hampster:


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Jordgubb

Mick Travis said:


> @*MzSilentnDeadly*
> 
> Can I get a playlist?


_​What kind of a playlist? _


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis

MzSilentnDeadly said:


> _​What kind of a playlist? _


new county worth listening to


----------



## Nashvols




----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Nashvols




----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## isn't anything




----------



## Penny




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## bigstupidgrin

^
Whenever I see Grateful Dead, Franklin's Tower starts playing in my head.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## MolaMola




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## shazam

@Introvertia Keaton is my favourite artist for the deep stuffs. Him and this song.


----------



## Introvertia

I like his melancholic songs, Bright eyes as well, and this:
Reminds me of the time when I was depressed.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Jordgubb

Mick Travis said:


> new county worth listening to






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5QwQz5fVu6cRrfNLWIxA5U9Y7vRJmOhZ

Maybe you'll like a few of these.


----------



## Mick Travis

@MzSilentnDeadly

I heard Dirt on My Boots last night at work. I thought it odd that a new country song spoke to me.

Thanks for the list.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## tinyheart

Still.


----------



## ethylene




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis

@fartface

Damn dat sum bass.


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## jjcu




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## Vega_




----------



## Ausserirdische

I'm starting to like rap for some reason.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## tinyheart

This is one of those songs anyone can sing even if you can't sing. Everyone just joins along.


----------



## isn't anything




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Stawker




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## SaintAlia

mytinyheart said:


> This is one of those songs anyone can sing even if you can't sing. Everyone just joins along.


Elton John is just fucking fantastic.


----------



## SaintAlia

Listening:


----------



## g_w

Gotta love Joanne Hogg's voice...!


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## sicksadworlds

love the strings at the ending


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Gossip Goat

Love this song.


----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis

fartface said:


>


It says "Not in your country, bud." This one plays here.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam

.


----------



## shazam

Mick Travis said:


> It says "Not in your country, bud." This one plays here.


That's weird? Live version is so good. All the little quirks. Their whole concert actually. :shocked:

That's them though :laughing:


----------



## BranchMonkey

A song I used to love started playing in my head, now I have to go list it as one of my Happy ones; I haven't posted there in a while; be back to put it or another here...


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## tinyheart

It's catchy.

Straight No Chaser - "All About That Bass (No Tenors)"


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## shazam




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia

Earworm.


----------



## sicksadworlds

i love this artist


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Penny




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart

The Supremes - "Baby Love"


----------



## cloudempath

"Boulevard of Broken Dreams" Green Day cover by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## shazam




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## FaintStar




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## shazam




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## nam




----------



## Kyora




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## shazam

.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Riven




----------



## nam

time flies


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ElusiveFeather




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Need some angry music:


----------



## tinyheart

The Hollies - "The Air That I Breathe"


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SaintAlia




----------



## SaintAlia




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## nam

AYIYAYIYAYIYAA YEAHHHHH


----------



## shazam




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam

Check out the harmony's within this beast. Such a good singer.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Frosty




----------



## shazam




----------



## A_Cool_Name

The whole album actually.


----------



## shazam




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Millie

A_Cool_Name said:


> The whole album actually.


Always had a soft spot for that album. It's underrated. Always wondered what it would be like if the Second Arrangement hadn't been erased. Would've made the record that much stronger, I think. But it's still delightful as is. I see your Aja avvie too. The Dan never made a bad song in my mind, though some are better than others. Countdown to Ecstasy and The Royal Scam are my fave LPs of theirs.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## anorganizedmess




----------



## Introvertia

2:20 forward is perfection


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Hollow Man

this starting at 3:45 then 
some seam....someone from this forum introduced me to this great band with this very slow burning great tune...


----------



## Nashvols




----------



## lethal lava land

In a 90's mood so, at the moment I'm listening to:

"Hooch" by Everything

https://youtu.be/uBp7lqoyrok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## BlueFuckingSKy

The Night we met - Lord Huron 
Thanks 13 reasons why for messing with my feelings and keeping me depressed with this awesome song.


----------



## titanII

Not even sure why...


----------



## pilgrim_12

https://youtu.be/iMaJyUQfwv4?list=PL07DfVgQapjVcavUid1u-O2Gsg6PsNnNS - The Zoo, Scorpions

https://youtu.be/DI9irFLcVgA - Motorcycle Girl, Tito and Tarantula


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## pilgrim_12

https://youtu.be/XXq7TqmmBgE?list=PLmWXI9UpBFn5ky8xTkqMZR2j2o6QkzI_2 - Unchain My Heart, Joe Cocker

https://youtu.be/BOkuWhMiEwc?list=PL07DfVgQapjVcavUid1u-O2Gsg6PsNnNS - Sex Type Thing, Stone Temple Pilots

https://youtu.be/6LZGuIGA_Mw?list=PLmWXI9UpBFn6OlJnqCNQLQXxIcNy2OIWz - The Air That I Breathe, The Hollies

https://youtu.be/fj4z5P1d414?list=PLmWXI9UpBFn6OlJnqCNQLQXxIcNy2OIWz - Devil Woman, Cliff Richard


----------



## pilgrim_12

https://youtu.be/Ek0SgwWmF9w - Madness, Muse

https://youtu.be/pHqA6HtVU70 - Soap On a Rope, Chickenfoot

https://youtu.be/ere2Mstl8ww - Little Monster, Royal Blood


----------



## BranchMonkey

Just finished Candy Everybody Wants:


----------



## Mick Travis

pilgrim_12 said:


> https://youtu.be/DI9irFLcVgA - Motorcycle Girl, Tito and Tarantula


Wow. Thank you.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis

Lounge Stream

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/illstreet

Push Pop and Play


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## FaintStar




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## tinyheart

Rag'n Bone Man - "Human"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Introvertia

I saw his image and immediately this started playing in my head:


----------



## nam




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## nam

lmao


----------



## shazam

Introvertia said:


> I saw his image and immediately this started playing in my head:


That song is so odd. I tried playing along to it and every note was out of tune. In guitar terms the song is tuned up a higher pitch than normal. How interesting :gentleman:


----------



## ambilon

The xx - intro


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

fartface said:


> out of tune.


Just barely. Its a fun jam. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Introvertia

Beautiful lyrics, beautiful video.


----------



## shazam

Can someone tell me why I can't watch this video in HD anymore.... @Stelliferous, I smell a conspiracy :wink:


----------



## shazam

Mick Travis said:


> Just barely. Its a fun jam. Thanks for the suggestion.


It's a beautiful woman :crying:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Purrfessor

fartface said:


> Can someone tell me why I can't watch this video in HD anymore.... @*Stelliferous*, I smell a conspiracy :wink:


It's not the quality of the video but the quality of your eyes meuahaha


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

The suicide machines - War Profiteering






War profiteering (is killing us all!)

Capitalistic intent gone wild,
How much further down will we alive?
Death of 1000 we have mourned,
Capitalist scumbag, you've been warned.

We'll do what we gotta do to take our country back.
By any means necessary, we'll take our country back
Cause

War profiteering (is killing us all!)

Revolution's in the air,
Our government's in need of repair.
Raise your voice, it's a call to arms,
Preemptive though ends further harm.

It's what you do, what you think, what you say,
What you do, what you think, what you say, let's change it.
There's no antidote?
That's a fucking joke,
A shock to the head that'll cure the problem.


----------



## shazam

Stelliferous said:


> It's not the quality of the video but the quality of your eyes meuahaha


:laughing: Ears!!


----------



## Purrfessor

fartface said:


> :laughing: Ears!!


Your eyes are your ears if you train them grasshopper


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

Twelve Foot Ninja - One Hand Killing






[Intro]
Now put your money
Where your mouth is
You have the method
But will you move mountains?
This has become quite a vehicle
With no room for aggrandized egos
You have adapted to the role
Your portrayal betrays your soul
Wherever you may go
May your heart remain your home

[Verse 1]
I can see the sequence
Trans-human influence
I maintain observance
Focused on radiance
You remain in silence
Language omniscient
I renounce the violence
Devoid of intelligence

[Chorus]
They backed you into the corner
Provoked your will
From the brink
Your return to them stronger
Hear it when you’re willing
The sound of one hand killing

[Post-Chorus]
You are being hunted
Subject to summoning a landslide
You have adultered the altar
Of a faceless
Serpentine-coil of a riddle
As you can imagine
They are pulling every last stop
You will not falter
You offer to the people consistently
Caught in the middle

[Bridge]
I’ll send for you
When the coast is clear
(How long will I be waiting, waiting)(x2)
Climbing up to the top
Gonna meet you there
(How long will I be waiting, waiting)(x2)
For you!!

[Verse 2]
Up on your feet
Darling dear
May the gods guide you right back here
Without you here
It’s not home
May you find what you’re looking for
An inner peace
The infinite
May it burn through your deepest fear
Without punch
There’s no show
May you hold them accountable

[Chorus](x2)
They backed you into the corner
Provoked your will
From the brink
Your return to them stronger
Hear it when you’re willing
The sound of one hand killing


----------



## Introvertia

My asylum / post-meltdown song. 
Foolproof to work every single time.


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia

I detest their national socialist ideology. However, I'm fond of this particular song by them.


----------



## Atrej




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## g_w

...may the fourth be with you day. check out the whole series of videos.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam

* *


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## tinyheart

Muse - "Dead Inside"


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Introvertia

Relaxation maximum


----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man

mostly everything before the chorus...esp: the earnest pre-chorus at 1:15.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Penny




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## SavageDragon

Let Down - Radiohead. (OK Computer is seriously the greatest album to grace mankind!)


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BranchMonkey

I'm listening to songs that sooth my central nervous system; hadn't heard this one in years, either:


----------



## Lunar Lamp

:blushed: :laughing:


----------



## BranchMonkey

Always lifts my spirits; he's so down-to-earth, and often irreverent; great duet:


----------



## 33778

Matthew Perryman Jones - Save you lyrics:


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## shazam

and I'm... too sexy for my hat :witch:


----------



## nam

hey now!!!


----------



## Dalien

Mick Travis said:


> I wonder if Jeff's entourage is ever thinking, "Oh, not another song about a girl."


Yeah, there's always a lot of that going on with many bands.

Here's something different...
Enjoy!


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Mick Travis

Dalien said:


> Yeah, there's always a lot of that going on with many bands.
> 
> Here's something different...
> Enjoy!


I bought this album when it came out. I would play this song over and over and dance every inch of my room and its furniture.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BranchMonkey

John Prine -- such a contagious ironic joy; doing a Steve Goodman song, LIVE:


----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/brokahomies%2Fbienvenidos-al-laberinto


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## nam




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Cotillion




----------



## 33778

You Can't Always Get What You Want:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


All evening I tried to think of a song to describe how I feel today. Thank you.


----------



## shazam

mmm


----------



## Catwalk

eaceful:


----------



## shazam

@MzSilentnDeadly


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## shazam




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Hollow Man

before it's over (in my time-zone), HAPPY LAGWAGON DAY!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man

got lucky enough to hear this acoustic once at a record store 50 minutes away...one of my all time favorite songs ever.




final say for tonight...


----------



## ethylene

I've reunited with Retrowave. <3


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Dalien

Yep


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien

Dalien said:


> Yeah, there's always a lot of that going on with many bands.
> 
> Here's something different...
> Enjoy!





Mick Travis said:


> I bought this album when it came out. I would play this song over and over and dance every inch of my room and its furniture.


Yeppers! And, I just had to hear it again. It's got that motional (my word ) force! lol
It's one of my favorites, but I still love "Do Ya" : )


----------



## BlueWings

really loving this combo


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## shazam




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## pilgrim_12

Goodbye Chris Cornell.


----------



## The CW

Ehehe
Have a great time everyone =D


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Gossip Goat

This song is really good


----------



## Mick Travis

Thanks, @Kirjuri


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Xen23

Not a song, per sé, but so damn awesome in a quirky and catchy way ^^


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## pilgrim_12

The Drew Carey Show’s musical guests were as absurd as the sitcom’s plots · Great Job, Internet! · The A.V. Club


----------



## Conterphobia

There is more than one band with the name "Pilot" in it and more than one song with the word "Creep" in it. Shocker, I know.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mone

Pure greatness


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Dalien




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Gossip Goat

Kiss Kiss

again


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Dalien

Not what you first think. Listen harder. Look harder.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12

Sorry, that one has no volume.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mico

Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## sicksadworlds




----------



## Hollow Man

Something to love about the studio version tho ....


----------



## pilgrim_12

Rest in peace Gregg Allman. 






Gregg Allman's 20 Best Songs With The Allman Brothers Band (Critic's Picks) | Billboard


----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


I beg to differ with the title.






I wish Lou would have taken his own advice.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Mick Travis

Published in 1949


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam

:witch:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man

"unhinged" self indulgent to an extent.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Hei




----------



## Xen23

@ the state of politics today @ lyrics. Really damn apt:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## titanII




----------



## titanII

angeleyes said:


>







Junior Brown is one bad dude!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Purrfessor

Anyone got any lyricless videos to help with my mood and clearing head?


----------



## Mick Travis

Stelliferous said:


> Anyone got any lyricless videos to help with my mood and clearing head?


You could try not listening to it. I didn't even hit play, and now I have a very loud earworm. This song is all I can think about.


----------



## shazam

Stelliferous said:


> Anyone got any lyricless videos to help with my mood and clearing head?


----------



## Mick Travis

@Stelliferous

I'm listening to the video I last posted due to its foreignness mixed with nonsense words defined only by emotion.

You're gonna wanna fire up the kicker.


----------



## pilgrim_12

Stelliferous said:


> Anyone got any lyricless videos to help with my mood and clearing head?


----------



## Mick Travis

fartface said:


>


This is not safe while driving.


----------



## shazam

Mick Travis said:


> This is not safe while driving.


Mmm, I know. I wish I had have thought of something like @pilgrim_12 though.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12

Like baseball? This is an audio recording of the very first game.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## CoeurGrenadine

@Praimfaya : Your welcome :smile-new: I thought you might like this one :


----------



## ENIGMA2019

U2 With or without you. I love the Billy Idol radio station on Pandora!!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BethBelle




----------



## nam




----------



## Wolf




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## shazam




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Bipedal P 314

I haven't heard this song in almost 15 years. I remember that it used to play on the radio nearly every time my father and I would go fishing.


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## StarCluster

I am listening to an INTP youtube channel. Music to my ears


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## shazam

I like his moves. :cooler:


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## whimsicat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12

The Impressions............get it?? har dee har har?


----------



## angeleyes

More Tears for Fears. Since they seem so popular...


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## silentemma

https://youtu.be/QQLN5SA-WKI

Hippy Hill - Grouplove


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Millie




----------



## Ochi96

*Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene*


----------



## Mick Travis

Ochi96 said:


> *Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene*


Great memories of walking around with my Sony Walkman (what happened, Sony?). I still have some Walkman cassette players (I wish I had the one that was about the size of a cassette tape). I still listen to Jarre. I like to mispronounce his name with a hick accent.

Here's that really small Walkman. It's a testament to old Sony engineering.

http://www.walkman-archive.com/wa/project/sony-wm-20/


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Mick Travis

It has me crying pretty hard.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Dalien




----------



## pilgrim_12

"Spanky" and our gang sings: Wow! your bird can sing! bahahaha






No, I never heard this before. It's probably terrible. I wouldn't click on it, either. I just saw the title and felt naughty. Hope it tickles you, too.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien

The mid-eighties... gotta love 'em! ; )


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Introvertia

Makes me think of my teenagehood.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## permafred

Heir von satan- tool

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia

30 years later, I'll never grow old.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## tinyheart

OMGGGGG :laughing:

I'm watching a film that partly centers on the Holy City.

And first thing that comes to bloody mind is Neil Diamond.

My mom loves this guy...


----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## a cat




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis

I jokingly told my 16 year old that I'm sorry for all the emotional scarring. She said she'd think of me in therapy.

I hope a broken man didn't raise a broken child.


----------



## achache7

Above & Beyond - Group Therapy (Continuous Mix)


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The red spirit

@angeleyes I only came here to say, that I like your username. Motorcycle doesn't fit with your avatar well. It should be artistic pic of bimmer with angel eyes. MMHHH so beautiful.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Ansem

Dubioza Kolektiv - USA


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

David Bowie - Time


----------



## Dalien




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Mick Travis

I bought this version.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got really close to beating Slayed's Extreme beatmap for this song on osu. ;-;


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Purrfessor

@LittleDreamer


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Millie




----------



## Mick Travis

Each time I listened to this, I spontaneously proclaimed, "Holy shit!"

Now I'm expecting a Caganer.


----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>







ftfy


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## shazam




----------



## titanII




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Eternally Changing




----------



## Purrfessor

Beautiful day today.  going to mow the lawn.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen]


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man

Listening to this over and over again.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## lethal lava land

Prince - "I Would Die 4 U"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ethylene

The background reminds me of my Trapper Keeper, which must be somewhere back home.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Einstürzende Neubauten - 12305 (Te Nacht)


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

Wtf is this VS doing. Bunch of fuckin retards.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Frosty

edit


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Rainbowz




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## tinyheart

Chicago - "Saturday In The Park"


----------



## shazam




----------



## pilgrim_12

Good song. Take a listen.


----------



## permafred

Harvester of sorrow


----------



## Firelily




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Firelily

@angeleyes I use to listen to that U2 song alot anda: it's a good song


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## tinyheart

"Start spreading the news~

I'm leaving today~

I wanna be a part of it~

NY, NY~"


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam




----------



## Eternally Changing




----------



## jcal

Made the four hour drive back from the beach last night accompanied by my '80s playlist. Four hours only scratches the surface of that playlist (917 tracks/2.5 days) but, of the tracks that did come up, these are the ones that were quintessential '80s tracks for me:


----------



## jcal

and a few more...


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sylarz




----------



## shazam




----------



## jcal

Listening to the entire thing as I work at my desk...


----------



## tinyheart

Queen. Don't feel like YouTubing it.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## bleghc




----------



## jcal




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## jcal




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis

This one is dedicated to consumerism.


----------



## Introvertia

I hate it but the tune is stuck in my head.


----------



## MercurialLife

hola hola - kard
someone playing subeme la radio(?) - enrique in the background(outside)


----------



## Mick Travis

Introvertia said:


> I hate it but the tune is stuck in my head.


I've heard this so many times, I can feel the kicker by just looking at the title screen.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia

Mick Travis said:


> I've heard this so many times, I can feel the kicker by just looking at the title screen.


Quickly, close your eyes! It's too late for me, but there's hope for you yet. 

I need replacement earworm with lyrics, this pattern is driving me coo-coo. 
I can't even hum it without sounding like a stroke.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Maybe




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## shazam




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Hollow Man

back2back

bonus track:


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## shazam

:witch::ghost::carrot::brocoli:


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) (Video)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


So much better than Zep.


----------



## Mick Travis

EDIT: I've been posting music in the wrong thread.






Sorry about the 2 1/2 min of David Letterman being totally clueless.






Sorry about the clueless people at the beginning.

X makes everyone look clueless.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam

Oh shit.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## stentorious_paroxysm

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BlackLeopard




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Introvertia

Are you guys really listening to a few songs at once? 

Because when you include more than one song in one post, I click them all on play. 
Surprisingly, it sometimes works. Try it, test on the above post. A curious atmosphere.


----------



## missedme7

Nooothing


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Stopping By Woods




----------



## Velett

Isn't it the most cute and adorable song/music video ever?


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Introvertia

*lost in the pumpkins zone*


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BlackLeopard




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I wore a 45 out.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis

pilgrim_12 said:


>


These songs bring up some dark feelings from my childhood. You nailed the spooky mix.


----------



## pilgrim_12

Mick Travis said:


> These songs bring up some dark feelings from my childhood. You nailed the spooky mix.


Sorry, man. Are you okay? I wanted to post more from around the same time. Will you be okay with that?


----------



## Mick Travis

pilgrim_12 said:


> Sorry, man. Are you okay? I wanted to post more from around the same time. Will you be okay with that?


Please do.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## jcal

_btw... Cover art by Phil Hartman. Yes, THAT Phil Hartman._


----------



## jcal




----------



## jcal

_About as close to "country" I'll get on the country-rock spectrum... _


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Staind - Safe Place


----------



## The Dude




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## voron




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## pilgrim_12

@Mick Travis, I can remember watching Elizabeth Montgomery in Bewitched. I hated the way she was treated, but could not take my eyes off of her. I was too young to know why as a preteen or tween. whatever.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis

pilgrim_12 said:


> @Mick Travis, I can remember watching Elizabeth Montgomery in Bewitched. I hated the way she was treated, but could not take my eyes off of her. I was too young to know why as a preteen or tween. whatever.


My crush was on Erin Murphy. I was mostly into the FX, design, and vaudeville. I wasn't aware that I was learning about grace under fire.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Mick Travis

I'm pretty sure she's dead, but I have nothing to say to my mother.






I have another daughter out there somewhere. I see her every once and a while. She chose a different life a very long time ago and has nothing to say to me.


----------



## Mick Travis

Halloween Countdown Clock Shows the Time and Number of Days until Halloween!


----------



## pilgrim_12

I have to save up a little. I usually give out a condom, a cigarette, and a can of beer to "trick or treaters". Cigarettes went up in price. 












* *




I'm teasing. Don't get excited.


----------



## pilgrim_12

"What about the matches", you ask? The little thieves can steal them at the convenience store on the way to their rendezvous. 








* *




Again, I'm just teasing. Cheese and rice, give me a break. LOL


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I think the person who made the title might be a little jealous.






Ok, here's something conventional.


----------



## flowerchild17

I am currently listening to 'No Love' by Lyves


----------



## pilgrim_12

@Mick Travis, part of the second one sounded like Eruption. He's quick.


----------



## Mick Travis

pilgrim_12 said:


> @Mick Travis, part of the second one sounded like Eruption. He's quick.


I thought he was saying, "I could, but I won't."


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12

Here's a cool solo. I'd forgotten this. 






Nothing special, I just like this song.






And this one.






Something caught my eye in this one. Can't figure it out. Oh well.......


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Hollow Man

at edit atm:


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## pilgrim_12

Munchhausen by Proxy






Your turn.


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## pilgrim_12

[video=youtube[/video]


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jcal




----------



## jcal




----------



## jcal




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## jcal




----------



## Malandro




----------



## pilgrim_12

No, I'm not that tall. I just think these are funny. Thought I'd share a laugh, aaaaaaand, a pretty dern good song.


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## pilgrim_12

@ShatteredHeart

roflmao


----------



## Wisteria

so I dont have to keep choosing new songs)


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Mick Travis

I love everything about this movie.


----------



## Mick Travis

blehBLEH said:


>


Thanks again.


----------



## Mick Travis

crying now


----------



## bleghc

@*Mick Travis* ahahaha she's my fave <3






the first song you posted in response to me (bubblegum) was the very first song i heard from her, i think. gives me so many feelz 

_#icryeverytim_ </3 (she types, only half-ironically)


----------



## Mick Travis

blehBLEH said:


>


The production doesn't do her any favors.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mange

some emo shit


----------



## Mange

inb4 i start listening to dashboard confessional and begin crying like a bitch


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat

Why is this song so good


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Pandora...oldie but goodie


----------



## Mone




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Penny




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam

I love this guy. I wouldn't be caught dead in there, but it would have been nice years ago.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Electra

Stupid girl by Garbage


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

I lived in these albums for a while during high school. I felt it deeply. One evening, it was more than frightening, it was sad. I had to stop listening to The Wall. Floyd is a trip.


----------



## shazam

This is my jam. Only I like jam. Sin it with me friendies :tongue2::bwink:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

wrong thread


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Conterphobia

Mick Travis said:


>


CGI, but still pretty damn cool.


----------



## Mick Travis

Quick said:


> CGI, but still pretty damn cool.


That's 2001. Here's Wayne Lytle's 1st expression of his idea in 1990...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Quick said:


>


It's difficult for me to listen. I used to get lost in classical music. It was a deep and dark experience.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia

a collection of songs


----------



## shazam

:numbness: :kitten:...:brocoli:


----------



## Acrylic

Introvertia said:


> a collection of songs


I got _so excited_ when I saw this, I can't even explain haha. Just gigantic smile
















I'm so happy you like what I showed you. Going to leave something visual to go with this haha - these are some Electro album covers (that's what that is, Electro); the first one is where 'Obscure Nebula' was from; the third one is where 'The Wandering of Humanity' by The Exaltics was from. 

The one with Nikola Tesla on the cover, and the one above that (the woman's head being built) are albums from a label I think you'll like, these guys.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jetser

*It's Not My Fault, I'm Happy*


----------



## Electra




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Mick Travis

@Electra2

I had no idea. You just gave a glow stick to my dark memories.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> @Electra2
> 
> I had no idea. You just gave a glow stick to my dark memories.


Ohhhh sorry!! :disturbed:


----------



## Mick Travis

Electra2 said:


> Ohhhh sorry!! :disturbed:


No reason to be sorry. Someone once told me, "If you can't hide it, decorate it."


----------



## Mick Travis

Scooby Dooby Doo!


----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## ricericebaby

ElusiveFeather said:


> You've no idea just how long I watched spiderman dance around to that song XD
> I must have been hypnotised by kaa beforehand or something XD


The great part is that he can dance to pretty much anything and it'll still seem legit. 

This song is one of the best/worst things ever to listen to while watching it.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis

sylvirfoxx said:


>


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

The #1 comment...



> What a lovely way to say that women are horrific sociopaths!﻿


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crying Lightning




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Gossip Goat

i like this song


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## tinyheart

Can't YouTube right now:

"A Well Respected Man" - The Kinks


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## popsthebuilder

This


----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Some customer is out for my GF's head. She's listening to this...


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Introvertia

*Kanye West*: _Runaway _Original, not censored youtube version.


----------



## Wisteria

been obsessed with this song ever since I watch the drum cover


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby

I'm not even sorry.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Malandro




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis

The Donnas make everything better.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

https://somafm.com/defcon/

pop up player
https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/defcon


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis

This video is such a strange magic trick for me. These are the moments of my past. The music was playing in the background. Life sure was slow back then.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Malandro




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Zeus

So hot, I need to to change my underwear:


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## ImminentThunder

It is a very positive and upbeat song
;D


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Hollow Man

https://beatnikfilmstars.bandcamp.com/track/squeamish-2


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart

Beach Boys. Pet Sounds.


----------



## Gossip Goat

:m0827:


----------



## Mick Travis

Gossip Goat said:


> :m0827:


I play and sing a punk version of "Very Good Advice". I also rock out the My Little Pony theme.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Malandro




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farm_Aid


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## shazam

:chuncky:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


They make me love The Beatles...even the dead ones.

View attachment 718010


----------



## Toru Okada

#synthwave #dope #lesbotwins







angeleyes said:


>


GOAT-tier bandname right there


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Mick Travis

@angeleyes

thank you








> The Transpersonals could be said to have led a charmed life. From being formed from the ashes of drug-induced mental breakdown with help from ex-Strangelove front-man Patrick Duff, to mysterious millionaire benefactors offering studio space in manor houses, and BBC radio sessions turning up out of thin air, The Transpersonals certainly seem to be on a plain.


The Transpersonals | Features | Clash Magazine


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

During the outro, my head kept singing, "That's not a galaxy."


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

https://somafm.com/secretagent/

popup player

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/secretagent


----------



## shazam

I love this


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis

Here you go...


----------



## Starlorn

Not my usual genre but for some reason I like this particular song.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## longlosttck




----------



## longlosttck




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis

https://tunein.com/radio/Afro-Style-Radio-s261010/


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## Zeta Neprok




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis

since I woke up...

https://tunein.com/radio/Afro-Style-Radio-s261010/


----------



## pilgrim_12




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam

Just listen to the whole thin.


----------



## sostenuto




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> I like it better at 1.25 speed.


Yo I'm a slowmo though


----------



## Electra

> I like this at 1.5 speed.


What are you on lol


----------



## BlueNix

I don't mind it at 1.5 as long as I kick it up past the vocal actually. Might be the 5 am crawl though.


----------



## owlet




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

Electra2 said:


> Yo I'm a slowmo though


This is an effect in Audacity.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> This is an effect in Audacity.


I used to use audacity to edit noice but now I us mac I wonder if I can us it here too that would be awesome.
Ohhhhh I thought you mnt to put it faster not slower.
When I watch it slower the intro is very dramatic and scary :concern::hopelessness::grey::neglected:


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hypaspist

I'll be performing the original tomorrow on stage.


----------



## Malandro




----------



## owlet




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Malandro




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## BlueNix

Electra2 said:


>


Adore.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## BranchMonkey

I was listening to Melanie


----------



## Mick Travis

> "Get Some" is out now. You probably won't like it.


----------



## ponpiri

God Hates Gaga. It's playing in the Westboro documentary I'm re-watching.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Malandro




----------



## jetser




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Cherry

Ball and Biscuit - The White Stripes


----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Malandro




----------



## smallhead

So much nostalgia on this thread


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Judson Joist

_Supervillains_ by Green Jellÿ from the Maximum Carnage (Super NES) soundtrack. It's directly based on _The Mob Rules_ by Black Sabbath.






Here's _The Mob Rules_ for comparison.


----------



## Mr Castelo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## jetser

(lol at the url ending in GAY)


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Well this whole day has been nothing but a tragedy.






Rest easy, Tom. Thank you for the wonderful music, sir.


----------



## shazam

Not sure why this son9s in my head. I'm not sad.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Electra

I don't need a song right now cause there is a relaxing storm outside :tranquillity::calm:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Sound of Silence, as in nothing, whenever I see this thread...it's like everytime I'm listening to nothing


----------



## Mr Castelo




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## shazam




----------



## jetser




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## shazam

The phrasin9 is so 9ood for the first half. 9ot me real 9roooovy :skellie:


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## QueCueYew

nostalgia-ing


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## shazam




----------



## jetser




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Judson Joist

This takes me back.
:laughing:


----------



## Asmodaeus

Judson Joist said:


> This takes me back.
> :laughing:







LOL :laughing: :kitteh:


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Judson Joist

Used to listen to this all the time back in the '90s.
roud:


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Mick Travis

Perry Noid said:


>


lol @ backstory


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Malandro

My stupid sister was belting this out and now it's in my head kmt


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Judson Joist

Being both a "right-wing psychopath" and a Borderlands fantard, I totally dig this.
:tongue:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man

Mostly New Order and Superchunk still...


----------



## Zeus




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Zeus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## jetser




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Judson Joist

Whenever I'm feeling emo, or feeling the need to feel emo, I listen to this.
roud:


----------



## Electra




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Judson Joist

When I feel the need for a major nostalgia trip.
:happy:





How about this one?!
roud:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Judson Joist said:


>


This video was a signal of the great sellout.


----------



## Electra

blehBLEH said:


>


"This video is not available" says youtube :sad:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Super Luigi

^ Apparently, I've got one thing on my mind.


----------



## owlet




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Hollow Man

ecstasy.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist

:crazy:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Malandro

[video=dailymotion;x8iz2s]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8iz2s[/video]


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## leighnotlevi

99 by Elliot Moss. 
Just heard it for the first time today.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Solemn Protector




----------



## Electra




----------



## Paradox1987




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## jetser




----------



## Malandro




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Hypaspist

Capital H Hot.


----------



## Malandro




----------



## Electra




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam

Diamonds all on my rin9 n-word


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Gossip Goat

This song is really good, in my opinion. At first I thought it was Italian, but after not recognizing any of the lyrics I looked it up and it's Romanian.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Malandro




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wisteria

damn this is old


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

Deep Space One
https://somafm.com/deepspaceone/

popup player
https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/deepspaceone


----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Penny

best new for me song i heard today


----------



## Electra




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Penny




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Sybow

Now switching over to this one:


----------



## SysterMatic

I don't know where I'm going on youtube ahah but I like it


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## QueCueYew

:kitteh:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Rydori




----------



## Sybow

Relaxation time... aahhhh... i feel so peaceful with this song on..


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I've been on a real Boney M. kick lately.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra

Sybow said:


> Relaxation time... aahhhh... i feel so peaceful with this song on..


I somehow connect this song with Baywatch. Hm.

Oh yeah.


----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## Electra




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow

Electra2 said:


> I somehow connect this song with Baywatch. Hm.
> 
> Oh yeah.


The clip for a little perhaps. The music is not even close :')


----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Sybow said:


> The clip for a little perhaps. The music is not even close :')


Ok but it was the music! My memory is the real thing.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Spirited

(Even as an atheist I love this song)










(french rap)


----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow

Not a huge fan of metallica, but this song is golden.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Miss Basura




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Gossip Goat

I really like his voice. Wish he would have gone slower in some parts of the song.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## InkMyUmbrella




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

lol Love Pandora!!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Rydori




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Neysh

Imagine dragons - whatever it takes


----------



## infp21p

lips on you-maroon 5


----------



## Sybow




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Super Luigi

lolalalah said:


>


Isn't she saying them in the song? :dry:


----------



## lolalalah

The Penguin said:


> Isn't she saying them in the song? :dry:


It's as fake as you can imagine a movie scene script with someone talking in their head to be.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## konas8




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## jpl8

I'm listening to "Saint Agnes and the Burning Train" by Sting No lyrics just great instrumental. I really like instrumentalsenguin:


----------



## Marshy




----------



## Instinktual

Woke up with this stuck in my head:


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wolf




----------



## atamagasuita

Rock n roll


----------



## atamagasuita

English version


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

This is a bad ass song, but I feel that Guns N' Roses did it better on "The Spaghetti Incident?" -- a cover that has become one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SysterMatic

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jyv0J_luOIQ
Di sad


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra

27:00


----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mibble




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Malandro

[video=dailymotion;x5rtkj]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5rtkj[/video]


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## tinyheart

The Beach Boys - "You Still Believe In Me"


----------



## easter




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Dakris

Relax with: Cloud World by Hollan Holmes


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## atamagasuita

I'm weak. XD


----------



## atamagasuita

Screammooo






I miss my teenage life here lol


----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## jcal




----------



## Introvertia

:smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## easter




----------



## Electra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jcal

Mick Travis said:


>


Couldn't help but notice the "Use the Power/18/Register to Vote" logo on the 45... it was a big deal at the time. For me, they also dropped the drinking age around the same time, so I could legally drink while still in high school.


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Zeta Neprok




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra

My neighbours wild party


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam

Oh dear. Sorry @Gossip Goat


----------



## shazam




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Sybow




----------



## easter




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## easter

I've got this stuck in my head the whole day


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Sybow




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## easter




----------



## Electra




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## shazam

Blizzard said:


>


:laughing: are you sittin9 in the storm listenin9 to that?


----------



## Electra

Rain please said:


> :laughing: are you sittin9 in the storm listenin9 to that?


Yes yes!!! :rolling: It fits so well roud:


----------



## shazam

Blizzard said:


> Yes yes!!! :rolling: It fits so well roud:


:m0827:


----------



## Electra

Rain please said:


> :m0827:


:rockon::yeah:


----------



## shazam




----------



## Electra




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Gossip Goat

I feel like this song would be a hit with girls who still play with American Girl dolls, but it has a ring to it.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## diMaggio




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Mick Travis

> The FBI and aides to President Nixon warned that Bernstein had put a secret message in Mass to insult the president.
> 
> "It finally turned out that what they were worried about was the line in the standard Catholic liturgy, Dona nobis pacem — 'Give us peace,'"


https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...100-years-of-bernstein-with-gianandrea-noseda


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mibble




----------



## Electra




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Penny




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Ode to Dream

_Save yourself - Birdy_​


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## Electra




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Rydori




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis

NSFW


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

There is *no* other hair band.


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Electra




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Listening to the special playlist Spotify made for me of all the top songs I frequently listened to throughout the year 2017. This one was obviously on the list.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Conterphobia

You might know this one better tho:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## crazitaco

looking for more avante-garde metal. especially more stuff like the second song.


----------



## Sybow

CAAAAAAAARVING A GIAAAAAAAAAAAAANT! Gahhh... I want to see them live...


----------



## BranchMonkey

Mozart Symphony No. 29 in A Major, K. 201 etc (Library is shutting down in a few minutes, gotta go).


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Sybow

I'm in a happy metal mood, i guess :tongue:


----------



## Mick Travis

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/christmas

pop up player


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Stockholmaren




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis

https://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/groovesalad


----------



## Eos_Machai

Love her.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Hollow Man

oh god, I was at this show...I can't believe it opens with one of my favorite songs....a rambunctious version. Didn't really enjoy the show at the time lol. I was 17 and had a lot of expectations. Love the second song too...man, it's one of his best cheesy songs.


----------



## Zeus




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## bigstupidgrin

One of my favorite Lou Reed tracks. A three act ballad.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

This song takes me places.






This song is me, spiritually.


----------



## deaddead

i love "timothy" and better self by tennis! theres a guy on soundcloud who i came across who does A1 mixes of like indie songs and that of the like. he goes by jonathan a hutton. give him a listen, anyway im just tryna get my first 15 posts up so i can link what ive been listening to! im weird


----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria

Damn every track on this album is amazing! 

The best melodic death metal band I have listened to by far. I like how the songs usually start out really heavy then progress into a lighter chorus towards the end of the song. If you're a fan of metal I recommend them, they deserve more recognition.


----------



## Conterphobia

Well oiled machine, yo.


----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam

:ghost::sun-smiley::witch:


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## FranklTheTankl




----------



## Hiraeth




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## shazam

:smileys-sunbathing-:witch:


----------



## Chatshire

im listening to the bible aka through the night by iu


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## PNW5w4




----------



## PNW5w4




----------



## PNW5w4




----------



## 481450




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Firelily




----------



## 481450




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Rventurelli

_(Rolling Stones) - Before They Make Me Run_

There is a part in it that is really _my_ *philosophy of life*: "After all is said and done, I've gotta move while it's still fun, I'm gonna walk before they make me run".

_Every time_ I notice the space in between the silent moments is decreasing, subjects are running out or the host is getting tired... I leave the place before it reaches a point where the host asks me to leave or make it clear that he does want me to leave.


----------



## Electra

Time to fix the glowsticks


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Moonshake

Gouge Away - The Pixies


----------



## intjonn

My own rewrite of Norman Greenbaum's "Spirit In The Sky"; of course sung to the tune of "Spirit In The Sky":

When I'm dry & I 
Need me some rest.....
guna drink at the
bar thats the best......

*<<<<<<<<<<----------------------take it frum a koon!*

When I sit me down to buy.......
Guna set me up with some
Spirits and get high!......

Guna set em up pour some gin n get me high;
Thats what I'm guna do when I'm dry......
When I'm dry & I need me some gin,
I'm guna drink it again & again........

Prepare a Gin & tonic,
you know its a Must!
And gota have a friend in Seagram's;
So you know that when I'm dry,
Guna set em up
Pour some Spirits & get high..........

Thats what I'm guna do when I'm dry......
When I'm dry & I need me some gin,
I'm guna drink it again & again........

Always been a Ginner,
I always gin,
And gotta have a friend in Seagrams
So you know that
When I'm dry........
Guna set em up
Pour some gin & get me high........

Thats what I'm guna do when I'm dry......
When I'm dry & I need me some gin,
I'm guna drink it again & again........
When I'm dry and I need me some gin
I'm guna drink it again & again.......
drink it again & again.........
drink it again & again.........

GAWDDAMN!! I LOVE GIN!


----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## The Lawyer




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## shazam

:cooler:


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## jjcu




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The red spirit

Amazing, considering it only was made from 4 individual sounds






Yet another masterpiece, but this one has 8 sounds.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam

:tiger: rarr


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> I'd love to post George Clinton & the P-Funk All-Stars - Full Concert - 07/23/99 - Rome, NY (OFFICIAL), but clothes are optional.


Ok I'm done :kitteh:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis

Here's a band Paul Simon used for his own aggrandizement. That's a familiar story.


----------



## owlet




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> Here's a band Paul Simon used for his own aggrandizement. That's a familiar story.


This music in an anti-depressant on tape 
Makes me dance!!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## OuterSpaceAlien

I'm listening to "Warning Sign" by Coldplay


----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Penny




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mibble

I love this group


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Electra said:


>


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## jjcu




----------



## shazam

I'm moody today... :dry:


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## nep2une

_This world is slowing down
How can I fight it?
How can I?
Listen when there’s no sound
Oh, the wolves are out
Yes, the wolves are out

Hold on to what you’ve found
Days are deceiving
My head is spinning round
Oh, I hear them now
Yes, the wolves are out

I’m losing sight of our reality
Satellites singing serenity
Send out a signal, please remember me
Send out a signal, come set me free

I’m losing sight of our reality
Satellites singing serenity
Send out a signal, please remember me
Send out a signal, come set me free_


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## MD_analyst

Fractures (Trivecta Remix)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## photon




----------



## photon




----------



## photon




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## MarthePryde

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMEZyDHJojxP1qXYXtverEravdjUqMGuW

#Temples


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## shinedowness




----------



## shinedowness




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## merkuria

Some Spanish music that I really like  I'm sometimes tired of listening to music in English all the time.


----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## ethylene

Pretty cool:


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam

:smileys-sunbathing-


----------



## shazam




----------



## Lunacik

nada...just the good ol sound of rain and thunder.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Angelo

Too much distortion, lyrics are pretty bad too...
I kinda like it though

Edit: nevermind, way too much distortion


----------



## Angelo

Angelo said:


> Too much distortion, lyrics are pretty bad too...
> I kinda like it though
> 
> Edit: nevermind, way too much distortion


Actually that whole album is pretty fucking bad


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## shinedowness

It may not be music to your ears, but it is to me. :kitteh:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## lolberty




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Electra

Oh look!! A song about chocklate...:shocked::happy::shocked::happy:roud:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## nep2une

The chorus sounds a bit like a Bond theme.


----------



## Lunacik

MilkyWay (Explore)
by Ben Prunty

...for like...hours.


----------



## lolberty




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

"I let the bad guy win every once in a while"

Sometimes it's easier than getting one's head bashed in.


----------



## lolberty




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis

I hope you get a chance to see these guys.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

wiggling


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Angelo

@Crowbo


----------



## Crowbo

Angelo said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=472673" target="_blank">Crowbo</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


----------



## Voltali

I'm not sure if I'm feeling sad or happy while listening to this song


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## KnifeParty

First It Giveth - Queens of The Stone Age. Those "ooooohs' in the chorus are so beautiful haunting.


----------



## Mude




----------



## Bastard




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bastard




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Actually, nice relaxing beat for background music


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Konita7

Us and Them- Pink Floyd


----------



## Mick Travis

Konita7 said:


> Us and Them- Pink Floyd


I hear it loud and clear in my head.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Penny




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Firelily




----------



## shinedowness

@AngelWithAShotgun


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra




----------



## AngelWithAShotgun

Lunar Lamp said:


>


OH MY GOODNESS someone with the same musical taste!! I’m so surprised you even know about this musical. Frank Wildhorn is an excellent composer and Thomas Borchert is hands done my fav singer/actor. Sry I’m so excited lol


----------



## Lunar Lamp

AngelWithAShotgun said:


> OH MY GOODNESS someone with the same musical taste!! I’m so surprised you even know about this musical. Frank Wildhorn is an excellent composer and Thomas Borchert is hands done my fav singer/actor. Sry I’m so excited lol


Haha yes! I started listening to musicals a while back and got to some lesser known ones... I really enjoy Frank Wildhorn's Jekyll & Hyde, plus Count of Monte Cristo. =) Haven't listened to his other ones that much yet, but yeah.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Judson Joist

This is so un-INTJ-like of me, but I love it.
:blushed:


----------



## The red spirit

Instant nostalgia


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis

I played this album over and over.






I made sure I got to the this concert in 1981. Fred broke his arm.

View attachment 770794


It looks like Fred inspired PinBot.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## MarthePryde




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


They should have tuned down.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## SummerHaze




----------



## jetser

Black Panther OST


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mick Travis

Judas has been cast.


----------



## The Dude

Simply one of the best songs ever...


----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mick Travis

so many good memories


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## SummerHaze

Enter Shikari Meltdown


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

now i'm bouncin


----------



## Mick Travis

mind if we dance wit yo dates?


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow

Preparing for wacken :tongue:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## shazam

fuckin jesus


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Wisteria

so good but really depressing


----------



## versace




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## owlet




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

so many memories


----------



## Mick Travis

uploaded 12/21/12 lol


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I think I'm through the worst of caffeine withdrawal!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria

must be Si


----------



## Mick Travis

thanks to @Wisteria


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

@Paulie In high school, I mowed lawns to WPOD. I just went on a mental tour of my hometown. Thank you.


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Paulie

Mick Travis said:


> @*Paulie* In high school, I mowed lawns to WPOD. I just went on a mental tour of my hometown. Thank you.


My pleasure, lol!


----------



## Mick Travis

rage: SNL Incident


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## photon




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo

gud stuff


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


>







The song that was so good it became a meme.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo

everyone's favorite activity:crazy:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> everyone's favorite activity:crazy:


 Does it NEVER END?!?

:dry::shocked::bored::laughing:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

And then, the 80's happened.






Randy "Dawg" Jackson on bass


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## coffeeperson

Say Goodbye - Dave Mattews Band


----------



## coffeeperson

Say Goodbye- Dave Mattews Band


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Lunescope




----------



## Mick Travis

Try to not get triggered.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

:smug:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Rhothan




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Lunescope




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## shazam




----------



## shazam




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie

lol!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen

Paulie said:


> lol!


wtf?


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

> Aaron H. Jackson
> 7 months ago
> Oh so romantic﻿





> Ebah
> 2 years ago
> My crushes on bad boys….started with Jareth.





> Ms Arcane
> 2 years ago
> I made my mind up years ago that I'd want this song played at my wedding


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Mick Travis @Paulie


----------



## Paulie

Soul Kitchen said:


> @*Mick Travis* @*Paulie*


Excellent!!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

YouTubers insinuating she's dumb because she didn't sing the the song like the recording. lol


----------



## Mick Travis

-


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man

Street Legal


----------



## Electra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis

Soul Kitchen said:


>


They clearly ripped off Nirvana.

"Living in the rape me!"


----------



## nep2une

* *




_
I'll be stuck chasing time, running all my life
Trying not to lose the fire, burning in my eyes

In a mad, mad world I'm falling in
Little lost to go tryna start again
Tick tock don't stop I'm breathing

All that I see is
Up down, up down
And barely breathing
But I follow, follow you down
And my mind is in spinning
Up down, up down
Still fighting my demons
But I follow, follow you down

Through the glass I lose myself in the darkest deep
Time is just a memory with its sun's on me

It's a mad mad world I'm drowning in
Does anybody know how to start again?
Tick tock don't stop I'm breathing

All that I see is
Up down, up down
And barely breathing
But I follow, follow you down
And my mind is in spinning
Up down, up down
Still fighting my demons
But I follow, follow you...

Falling faster than heart's beating
Tick tock don't stop I'm still breathing
Falling faster than heart's beating
Tick tock don't stop I'm still breathing
Yeah, I'm still breathing

All that I see is
Up down, up down
And barely breathing
But I follow, follow you down
And my mind is in spinning
Up down, up down
Still fighting my demons
But I follow, follow you down
But I follow, follow you down_










* *




_
There's anarchy in the streets
Revolution bleeds
Rising with a fury living off the fear of the weak
Justice on the edge of a knife, whatever it takes to survive

Tap into the instinct, that animal that's in me breathes

Look what we've done, what we've become,
It's a mad mad world
It's a mad mad world we live in
So lock your doors, there's nothing for you out here
Lock your doors

It's a mad mad world
It's a mad mad world we live in
So lock your doors, there's nothing for you out here
Lok your doors
It's a mad mad world

There's nowhere left you can go, with darkness rolling like smoke
I can see you shake realizing you're the prey for the first time
look what we've done, what we've become
It's a mad mad world
It's a mad mad world we live in
So lock your doors, there's nothing for you out here
Lock your doors
It's a mad mad world

It's a mad mad world
It's a mad mad world we live in
So lock your doors, there's nothing for you out here
Lock your doors
It's a mad mad world

It's a mad mad world
It's a mad mad world we live in
So lock your doors there's nothing for you out here
Lock your doors

It's a mad mad world_


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## short circuit




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Colonel_Godawful

Within the past 15 mins
Pink Floyd - Apples & Oranges
Sex Pistols - I Did You No Wrong
New Order - Blue Monday
Cocteau Twins - Fotzepolitic


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby

Shout out to that dorky awkward little homeschooled girl in the 4-H group who always got left out of stuff and still tied the most popular girl there for the highest local award.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## remarkable_remark

BTS - Fire


----------



## Mick Travis

https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...gars-enigma-still-keeps-music-detectives-busy


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## The Dude

More "poppy" sound than I would normally listen too...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## TryptamineDream

The king of Afro beats!


----------



## TryptamineDream




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Deprecator




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Wisteria

study music


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Firelily




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## BigApplePi

If you liked that one, get a load of this one:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Damn, I forgot about this song...straight up baby making music lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Paulie

holy shit do these guys rock out!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## VoodooDolls

Mick Travis said:


>


haha shaking up the music establishment 
we get 0.05 euros in spotify for each of your clicks ;D


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude

Pre-sleep song...


----------



## Mick Travis

no time for sleep


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## DieselFanNate




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi

Ave Maria by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi

Buongiorno a Te by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Funiculi Funicula by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

La Danza by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

La Donna E Mobile by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## sleeplesspinocchio

kid cudi- iLLusions


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## BranchMonkey

I never listen to a song and do, literally, anything else... so last one I listened to, then:


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man

keep coming back to this track. 




ughhh...this one too.


----------



## floodbear




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## d a o

__
https://soundcloud.com/innrwve%2Famerican-spirits

nice to listen to when ur just layin in bed and thinkin of pizza


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## jjcu




----------



## jpl8

Take 5
Dave Brubeck


----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## 0wl




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Angelo

Breathe by pink Floyd


----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Angelo said:


> Breathe by pink Floyd


me too


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## Mick Travis

Preciselyd said:


>


I was singing this in my head this morning. I had planned to post it at some point. I even put it on a to do list.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## Subtle Murder

I can't stop watching this film clip.


----------



## VenusWithHorns




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow

I guess I'm on a nostalgia trip through youtube, again.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jpl8

Piano quartet no. 3 in C major - Beethoven 
Feeling cultured today


----------



## jpl8

I enjoy Ray Lynch. One of the old good techno musicians


----------



## Firelily




----------



## lethal lava land

Mick Travis said:


>


Thanks! I cbf to go to youtube and link the actual video the other day! layful: Really appreciate it.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Enkidu

Mick Travis said:


>






:tongue:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

This the only vinyl I still have.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## just_curious_andwild

https://youtu.be/k786S7jet-c
This song just brings me back down to earth from wherever I’m at.


----------



## Mick Travis

just_curious_andwild said:


> https://youtu.be/k786S7jet-c
> This song just brings me back down to earth from wherever I’m at.


I see what you mean.


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I've been working this out on my ukulele this morning.


----------



## Blacteco

I only liked the instrumental of the song.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## heavydirtysoul




----------



## Mick Travis

CØDE - We're Invincible


----------



## Firelily

I love this Song


----------



## Hollow Man

on my mind...




listened to before and really liked recently. though, it was the studio version. I recall this one was great too. I was looking for more accessible tracks from this album at the time (some are highly atmospheric and dirges).


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hollow Man

stay for the groove. prb jus dat. it's good. also, there's an interesting intrigue of the idea of "was that you?".


----------



## Bastard




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Aluminum Frost

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj6k-EFxqAI


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## popsthebuilder

This









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clare_Bare

Airbourne.
~ Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast. ~https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkMZ6fV3T_0


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## heavydirtysoul




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jetser




----------



## Spit




----------



## Electra




----------



## Freya Violet

I'm not obsessed with Lana but omg might change my mind listening to some of the mashups I'm picking out and this is just pure bliss.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## bigstupidgrin

NSFW


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Spit




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## isn't anything




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Spit




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## 0wl




----------



## popsthebuilder

sorry









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

The Royal Teens - Short Shorts


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Spit




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## SummerHaze

Bring Me The Horizon - "Hospital For Souls"


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Spit




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Remiel

"When we’ve licked all of the lips 
And the salt-stained fingertips 
It’s our own blood 

When our lambs and lions made 
Debts no righteous man can pay 
It’s our own blood"


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Raison




----------



## heavydirtysoul




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## owlet




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## JSBach

The Moon's a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb song performed by Glenn Campbell)


----------



## Electra




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## Conterphobia

angeleyes said:


> [


That was excellent, thank you.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## dazumirel

A favourite of mine right now is Pantyhose by TV Girl. It's really catchy and it has quite unique lyrics.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## SummerHaze




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Aluminum Frost

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmNWL5nzE4


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Paulie

my kid brother jamming out...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Do I win the arsehole award for comparing them to Yeah Yeah Yeahs? (because both are rock bands that have a female singer)


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


>


----------



## Firelily




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Toto - Africa


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## isn't anything




----------



## Mick Travis

so nice...


----------



## MarthePryde

Looking forward to their new songs being released. :smilee:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Koniak

To my extroverted friends having fun while I'm just sitting in the corner of the room.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8YnaLMjQ_4w


----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man

this one on lp.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Dissentient




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


>


I only listened to the first thirty seconds but I love it.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## The Dude

80's style!


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## SummerHaze

I love this song


----------



## Super Luigi

@*Mr 22 West*


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

Frosty said:


>


One of my very favorites from GbV, nice choice...Love the chord changes, and the melody has a bit sadness to it in parts.


----------



## Remiel




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Xanthus Primus

The Penguin said:


> @*Mr 22 West*



I should star in a reboot.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Conterphobia

This whole album is pretty great tbh, but here's their single:


----------



## Conterphobia

Actually? Just listen to the whole album here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUCKplFuW8ILlChC99X9iOo-YyLycMOfZ

Yes, I made a playlist on youtube just for this album; it's that good.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

..


----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


>


that's good *thumbs up*


----------



## Electra

...


----------



## Electra

!


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Paulie




----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Hollow Man

someone that I talk to on and off texted me about his favorite wrestler. after awhile, i thought of this song and put it on my phone with headphones.


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## starscream430

Something melancholy and nostalgic.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Be back later, off to fight infinity :yeah:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Rhothan




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## TryptamineDream

The legendary sound check, Truly genius.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra

I'm listening to the rain and the song of a blackbird


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## danthemanklein

Basically, listening to it in my head, lol.


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Super Luigi

I hate what they did with this theme song. This one's perfect. No need to change it.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Wrong damn thread.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man

needy songs...and soft.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Malandro




----------



## jetser

It's more and more gotten in my ears. I like low beats like that.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunar Lamp

me when life happens


----------



## The Dude

Old school...


----------



## Morfy




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man

Trying to listen to albums that came out recently that I actually bought.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man

continuing on the theme of albums out since 2017...


----------



## Hollow Man

finale of recent albums I bought. this one is an acquired taste...one of my favorite bands...takes patience or maybe tolerance...


----------



## Hollow Man

because sometimes post scripts are ok that don't follow rules:




love this romantic track from the recently released bootleg series. 




It's difficult at times, but it's worth a try....released 2016.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Angelo

im crying


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## Sybow




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aiwass




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Browsing through childhood electronic music


----------



## Super Luigi

@*Notus Asphodelus*


----------



## Sybow




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Dalien

Yep, this is an alive and kicking song! 
I’ve listened to this often not so long ago. Thanks for bringing it back... I need it. 



Arrogantly Grateful said:


>


----------



## SilentScream

@*Dalien* - I listen to this every few nights before going to bed. Reminds me of all that I have to be grateful for and look forward to.  

Here's another one (similar, but different)


----------



## Dalien




----------



## RubyRalph

I am listening to James Blunt -1973


----------



## Electra




----------



## Catwalk

__
https://soundcloud.com/soundsfromnowhere01%2Fpremiere-deepbass-forgotten-informa-records


----------



## Catwalk

__
https://soundcloud.com/purplepurplepurple%2Fchromatics-the-river-purple-remix


----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi

@*Electra*


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## mimesis




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Sidhe Draoi

Steven Brust wrote this song. He is one of my favorite fantasy authors.


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Malandro




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Mick Travis

starberryGhost said:


> Steven Brust wrote this song.


John Sebastian wrote the song. Your friend parodied it.


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## jetser




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Electra




----------



## IanMcEwan

Traveling light~


----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria

sounds like some sort of zelda rap c:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ImminentThunder

Some goth-doom. Or something. Whatever genre this is, I love it. <3






It's not a phase, Mom.


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Unleash the Archers:

Because Brittney Hayes has such strong, powerful vocals, with no hint she plans on auditioning for the Sydney Opera House anytime soon. (You Metalheads know EXACTLY what I'm talking about)


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## owlet




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Because I saw an interesting avatar on here, Elvis Presley:


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

One seriously sexy man, alas I was born about 25 years too late to really appreciate him, Young Elvis:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Bonbear




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## poco a poco




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## jpl8

Cursum Perficio. By Enya.


----------



## owlet




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Wisteria

I love these lofi radios


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## jetser




----------



## Ariviel




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Hollow Man

Going to listen to this album....guess this is sort of a single because it has an actual video atm.


----------



## Mick Travis

> Glorified Truth
> 1 year ago
> God damn, I never noticed what straight up indoctrination this song is! Nice job, though.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man

a nice band representation of band on the album because a lot of emphasis is on the vocalist on the album.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Mick Travis said:


>


Good stuff mate, first time I have seen anyone sharing Hindustani music here.


----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

The live version is pretty badass


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam

fuck it


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ariviel

Quoting a comment because more people should be enjoying this, "I think this video beautifully captures the metaphore of life. how he, the happiest man, is care free and rides through life seeing all these things, money, fame, looks that hook people and stop them from enjoying and seeing the inherent happiness within life.﻿"


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hanayura

Several years have passed since I've first seen this, but Madhuri's performance still gives me chills


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ariviel




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Maybe




----------



## Hanayura




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Electra said:


>


Were you inspired by the cheap imitation in the 10 Foods You Should Never Eat video you posted?


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> Were you inspired by the cheap imitation in the 10 Foods You Should Never Eat video you posted?


Oh, yeah, I had totally forgot about that one XD Karma 
Thanks for the reminder though roud:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## leictreon




----------



## Conterphobia

Been liking this one:


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Dude

Some brand new chill Alex H tune...


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ImminentThunder

_You never saw how I felt, and maybe nor did I
When you were alive in this pathetic life...

_I think this song has made its way into my top 5 list. So freaking beautiful. The intro is so heavy. And when he starts singing, the instrumentation dies down somewhat, and you can hear the pain in his voice so clearly. Then it builds back up again, and the lyrics are so _poetic_. YES! And then when he starts growling, he sounds so inhuman, like the monster his grief has driven him to become. Yes, yes, _yes_!

There's also the small caveat that I'm obsessively using YouTube to cope with all of my emotional problems right now, but it's fine.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aiwass




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Electra

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0j3VkQmG3KY


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SirCanSir

Crowbo said:


> .


I ve actually misspelled your name in my mentions so many times. Cant you just change it to CrowBro?


----------



## Crowbo

SirCanSir said:


> I ve actually misspelled your name in my mentions so many times. Cant you just change it to CrowBro?


Good point.

I also thought of the name, Pandora's Box


----------



## SirCanSir

Crowbo said:


> Good point.
> 
> I also thought of the name, Pandora's Box


Pandora's Frog with this profile lol


----------



## Crowbo

SirCanSir said:


> Pandora's Frog with this profile lol


I've checked the different settings but I've still yet to discover how to change my username


----------



## SirCanSir

Crowbo said:


> I've checked the different settings but I've still yet to discover how to change my username


I think you make a post about it and the tech admins change it for you.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Electra

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eNvUS-6PTbs


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Surreal Snake said:


>


Haha That reminded me of this song


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## owlet




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ponpiri




----------



## Penny

Rag'n'Bone Man - Human


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Penny




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Hollow Man

Interesting how this song has an infectious positive mood towards the end of the game. However, it still is a brutally difficult and painful zone to get through with unfair enemies imo. Notice the technical guitar bending that actually is kind of audible on a genesis/megadrive, I think this is a cool thing. Not something I think the NES could do....maybe the SNES could??


----------



## The Dude

A classic...


----------



## The Dude

It's Tom Cloud hour


----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Penny




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Sybow




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Penny




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Sybow

Don't watch if you can't stand blood/gore. Just to warn a few of you..


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## valosagutas

Best love song ever:


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## shazam




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Super Luigi

@temptingthesea


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Static-X - Still Of The Night


----------



## temptingthesea

Davy Jones said:


> @temptingthesea


Oh my god. It's this song! xD
Yaaahhhhh I can imagine you being happy listening to this song haha.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Super Luigi

temptingthesea said:


> Oh my god. It's this song! xD
> Yaaahhhhh I can imagine you being happy listening to this song haha.


I love this song! 

I was dancing to it last night.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Restless Thinker




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## owlet




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## poco a poco




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ImminentThunder

I will always love electronic music!

Brb getting lost in a dream world


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## temptingthesea

"When I can only see the floor,
You made my window a door
So when they say they don't believe
I hope that they see you and me."

:blushed:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Putin had a good day..


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kirthey




----------



## bigstupidgrin

shadowbroker said:


>


Was listening to this last night:


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Akshida

.


----------



## Conterphobia

twinserker said:


>


Didn't see this before I posted mine.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## raparperi

The Raconteurs - You Don't Understand Me

Because you don't.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Bastard




----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos

Oh. My. F*cking. God.
What a find! *jaw drop*


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo

The ancient runes of the internet


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## MonarK

A most excellent fusion of complexity, chaos, and class.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Bastard

Ripper-era Priest always gets hate. I never minded him.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Wisteria

can't believe this was released 5 years ago...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

That moment when you realize that William Shatner is more metal, than most metal bands today.﻿


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## ImminentThunder

me: Satanic stuff is so stupid and edgelordey lol why on earth would anyone ever listen to that

also me: 





It's time to get off the internet


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## jetser




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## shazam




----------



## Mick Travis

Electra said:


>


Guitar George makes me admit that I construct chords by sound.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Kore

Chica Paranormal


----------



## Electra

It sounds like conversations without lyrics sometimes  Can hear the "tone" (is that the correct enlish word?) but not the speccific words but it's like he states something and makes an explanation that contradict it to me, I love when that happens!!



Mick Travis said:


> Guitar George makes me admit that I construct chords by sound.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis

Electra said:


> It sounds like conversations without lyrics sometimes  Can hear the "tone" (is that the correct enlish word?) but not the speccific words but it's like he states something and makes an explanation that contradict it to me, I love when that happens!!


Are your referring to this?



> And Harry doesn't mind, if he doesn't, make the scene
> He's got a daytime job, he's doing alright


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> Are your referring to this?


At around 6: 50 
Or that he sais something and and explains why/gives example, then ask for confirmation from others
("isn¨t that right, guys?")


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Bout time I posted in here again, since I'm finally accessing the full version of this site via the public library (libraries are awesome, by the way) computer busted awhile back and I haven't replaced it yet. Anyway, a few songs I've been listening to lately...

















Hope this posts properly...


----------



## ImminentThunder

Because I'm a mature adult with a refined and sophisticated sense of humor:


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bastard




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude

Best lyric: Can money pay for all the days I lived awake but half asleep?


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## twinserker




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Judas Priest "Breaking the Law". Because most laws are made to keep people with no self control or respect for others from living by the law of the jungle. In other words, they are unnecessary. So I'll keep breaking as many as I feel like. As long as it doesn't harm anyone else..(like J-walking, and sitting in areas I'm not supposed to, like grassy areas in front of Federal bulidings. Take that mofos)


----------



## temptingthesea

"I can’t take back the things I said
And I won’t say that I regret
Any day that I was yours."


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man

The Dude said:


> Best lyric: Can money pay for all the days I lived awake but half asleep?


I love this song...Very interesting. It's pretty mellow and a bit haunting. It's in the movie the Cableguy too with Jim Carrey somehow it works as a nice song in the background in a part with Matt Broderack and this blonde chick.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Kirthey




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Thanks to @Roslyn : )


----------



## elevatorman




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Roslyn




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

There was an error apparently. Oh well, I'll just share another song...

America, "Ventura Highway"


----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## D4C

Can't say which version is better.


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Roslyn

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> There was an error apparently. Oh well, I'll just share another song...
> 
> America, "Ventura Highway"


But the dancing in the other video was cute!


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## The Dude

Jam Band Time!


----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## shazam

Since 9ettin9 my bike I never thou9ht my favourite ridin9 son9 would be this.


----------



## Mick Travis

Crowbo said:


>


Listen before Don has it taken down.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Kirthey




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Allyrianne

__
https://soundcloud.com/soundremedy%2Fdaughter-medicine-sound-remedyyy


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## whispers_the_wind

:hearts:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## D4C

All your songs suck. This is the real good shit. xD


----------



## eLiZium




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## BlackPanther101

No option, Post Malone;


----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Not that guy

Electra said:


>


I have described NINs' "The Downward Spiral" as the sound track to a Hieronymus Bosch painting. This .., this is far more disturbing.


----------



## Electra

Not that guy said:


> I have described NINs' "The Downward Spiral" as the sound track to a Hieronymus Bosch painting. This .., this is far more disturbing.


 Once upon a time, this trollolololol lolol song was dedicated to me when I became a moderator on another forum 

h:


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Motorhead (the picture quality isn't very good, but the sound) You're all getting a taste of metal,whether you like it or not!


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## jetser

I put my player on shuffle. All kinds of weirdness comin up. :tongue:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

Some really creepy thrilling stuff


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Hollow Man

perhaps from one of the most laid-back and overthought albums ever, this tracks still stands out as a penultimate track. 




slow, slow, slow. this band is coming to town soon. i am most prb missing out out on the show, but i do still really like the album and this track.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Aiwass




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Some random relaxing fairy music, I'm in bed, also my bird likes resting with it.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Electra




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

On the 1st beat of John's rap, hit play on the 2nd video, so they both play at the same time.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Asity




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Mick Travis said:


> On the 1st beat of John's rap, hit play on the 2nd video, so they both play at the same time.


Too late to edit the post.

Did anyone try it?


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## Electra




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Penny

lol. i love this video (the fans are so cool)


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Crowbo

Gen 4 :heart:


----------



## The Dude

Has a Radiohead vibe to it...


----------



## ricericebaby

(4:08 - *classical, refined headbanging intensifies*)


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lunacik

> Rishloo – Keyhole In The Sky Lyrics
> The high road is always a balance beam chipping away our ankles, and I think it's high time we embraced the visual
> On my way home I saw a keyhole in the sky and I tossed around my reasons for the cost
> 
> 
> Divide and dissolve the seams that weave deep within my head
> We're losing light, and in this despair I'm finally aware that I am not one to learn so fast
> 
> 
> Straining across this great expanse where the weight of the world rests, and the air is thick with crushing emptiness
> If only I could lift these feet up from the ground I'd circle 'round the world I know, I know...
> 
> 
> ... We, like marionettes off our strings fling limbs at our passions and hope to connect with impossible dreams
> It's holding on when nothing feels right, it's the final, identical, severed umbilical breath from a tightening chest as we're holding on


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Lady of Clockwork




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Purrfessor

1


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## starscream430

A nice Japanese piece for the late night. It's the theme song to a drama called Midnight Diner, which is about a restaurant that opens in the wee early hours of the morning for customers. It's mature, yet poised in the way it presents its patrons and the master chef. Overall, a good watch!


----------



## Forest Nymph

This song deserves its own thread, because I think it's one of the Millennial "defining" songs, but it's about school shootings. It was overplayed, upbeat, and everyone of a certain age likes or at least knows it - it was probably played near a beach or a club for you. 

BUT ITS ABOUT MURDER.

There's something very Millennial about a disturbing song sounding catchy and upbeat, like that's our jam, the IRONY.

But I'll never forget being at Chico State in the quad hearing this and physically feeling DISTURBED, this song feels real to me, and feels wrong to me being playing in public places, especially schools (or maybe it should be played more often in schools???)

MY uni would NEVER play anything like this in our quad, we only have local live shows where people dance barefoot to indie music, but I still think of that day at Chico. Furthermore there were lots of days in L.A. at coffee shops and restaurants and grocery stores in L.A. when I didn't even know what this fucking song was about.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Surreal Snake said:


>


same lol


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Since it's my 999th post after all...Damn I need to start getting busy instead of wasting too much time online:


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Guajiro




----------



## Electra

was reading


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Allersky




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Panda Eyes said:


>


My family and I are at a loss to explain why we like this so much. Thank you.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## The Dude

The song from the Corona commercials...


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Kirthey




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo

"This time, don't forget the pickles."﻿


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Forest Nymph

I am listening to the most Marm song that ever Marm's. If anything required more Marm than this Marm, Lana del Rey woud have to pay for it in blood, Thankfully,I have.

Me and you Venice Bitch,


----------



## Selena Grey




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm just popping by real quick-like to make sure you know LANA IS BACK WITH A NEW ALBUM











Of course I have no idea what it's called, she decided to give us a little foreplay to prepare us for the big event.

Edit: No, I don't believe the album is actually called Norman Fucking Rockwell. If I find out I'm wrong in 2019 so be it, but Lana has a strange sense of humor and the title just doesn't fit at all with her prior work.


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Kirthey




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Forest Nymph

The U.S. presidential march.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

About the only Western boy band I actually like, everybody's favorite Satanists, Ghost.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Forest Nymph

This song like Amazing Grace.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm older than you. I'm older than everyone except Lana del Rey. She makes me feel young for her whole 33 years.






I know numerous songs you never heard because I was raised by my grandparents, in a Southern culture locked 20 years behind, so I'm ancient. And I love the girl who sings Leonard Cohen with no shame.


----------



## Mick Travis

Forest Nymph said:


>


I've sung this a few times throughout my life.






I go way back too..


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## isaac_a15

I've pretty much had these on repeat today


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## owlet




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hollow Man

actual rock R.E.M. that was prb desired when Monster came out. Not that Monster is bad, but this has a full band mix that isn't all guitar distortion and atmosphere like Monster.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## morrad

terminal 7 - tomasz stanko quintet


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## elevatorman




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow

Been some time..

Glad I found this band again


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I don't like to be this way. I don't know how to shut down the powerful other than abandoning them.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

I'm in a wake the fuck up mood.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis

I saw a live performance of this...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

cranked...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bipedal P 314

I never knew that Ice-T could bring the metal!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Here's a quickie @ 250 BPM...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Penny

Listened to the album this song was on today in the car.


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Beth Elkassih

"Making Christmas" by Pentatonix. They are amazing!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis

This album was my go to solace in high school....


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

But I would slave to learn the way to sink your ship of fools...


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Izo - neXus

*Leonard Cohen - The future*


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo

T-Series must be destroyed!


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Izo - neXus

Marilyn Manson - Man that you fear






Lera Lynn - The only thing worth fighting for


----------



## Wisteria

This song is great.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie

This is the shit!!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> This is the shit!!


I hit replay. I had no idea.

Thank you again.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ThaddeusDC




----------



## Crowbo

Get Rick Rolled!!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Allersky




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

I got this song stuck in my head


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Fatal Destiny

New Dragons


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Allersky




----------



## starscream430




----------



## Mick Travis

I got feels...


----------



## Mick Travis

@starscream430

Thanks for the memories of Texas and renegade radio.






Also, 10 minutes later.... lol


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria

quite a difference between female vs male videos here. The graphics of the second are good though. So curious why the first is in a laundry room xD


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aryath




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Izo - neXus

Death - Jealousy






Gojira - The art of dying






Tiamat - Whatever that hurts


----------



## Izo - neXus

Chelsea Wolfe - Feral love






Chelsea Wolfe - Spun 






Marilyn Manson - I [don't] want to kill you


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

dancing and singing in the kitchen


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

4 AM in france 






Loving her isn't the issue.
It's forgetting all the reasons that I shouldn't love her that is the problem.﻿
feel bad. Can't sleep. 404 error system. Logic overtaken by sadness make bad stats
Time is an illusion. Not my ocytin in my brain. 2 month. I can choose another girl but others girl don't have what she have 

In 5 or 4 Hours i have ADHD test 





time for ultimate solution
ASMR


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I can choose another girl but others girl don't have what she have


That seems really true at this moment.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie

Mick Travis said:


>


They yodel like a boss, lol!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mmmm

:iconguitar:Oldie but goodie, heard it on the way home from work:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## openend

Endless Love (The Myth OST) - Jackie Chan ft. Kim Hee Seon || PIANO COVER || AN COONG PIANO


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## aiyanah




----------



## shazam




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## shazam




----------



## musixxal




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## JanM00

@Surreal Snake great music taste  my favourite smashing pumpkins album!


----------



## JanM00




----------



## Electra




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Mick Travis

NYC has always held an eerie place in my mind...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


This came out the following year of The Animals original in a bootleg...


----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Frosty




----------



## JanM00




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis

Dammit, I'm emotional.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Joey's lyricism here is just... it's just insane


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Been listenin' to a lotta punk lately for some reason


----------



## musixxal

they really went HAM with the body oil in this one.


----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## JanM00




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## FeliciteM

Different kind of tears - Sully Erna


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Just heard this while going back and replaying Bioshock Infinite last weekend. Found it on youtube and gave it a listen while brushing my teeth. Neat cover


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

angeleyes said:


>


I relate to this OBE.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Paulie

Electrona said:


>


So high brow, lol! Try this out!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The red spirit

Some classical and powerful DnB:





It makes my sub pump out sounds harder than some bass boosted mixes and some hardbass tracks.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

props...


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis

@Surreal Snake

damn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mick Travis said:


> @Surreal Snake
> 
> damn


Lol what bro heavy vid


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis

Here's some Cockburn that's a little easier listen...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

@Mick Travis 

I knew you'd like Vulgargrad. First learned about them by playing STALKER, where their song Alkoholik blasts at 990 decibels at the Bandit Base


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Electra

My neighbours x-mas music


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Super Luigi

Twelve Days of Christmas

roud:


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Abbaladon Arc V




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Izo - neXus

Jacob Lee - I belong to you






Jacob Lee - I just know






Madrugada - Honey bee


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## jetser




----------



## Sybow




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Great song for the end of their last album (Deathsex doens't count as music, it's 12 minutes of trash that should never have been on an otherwise excellent record)


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Parody:






Original:






I know Mick is gonna love that one


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Silver for Monsters...





...Steel for Humans


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude

French Lyrics....
Nos corps tombent toujours
Au même endroit
Au même endroit

Nos corps tombent toujours
Peu importe d'où on se lance

Nos corps tombent toujours
Au même endroit
Au même endroit

Nos corps tombent toujours
Peu importe d’où on se lance

Nos corps tombent toujours
Au même endroit
Au même endroit

Nos corps tombent toujours
Peu importe d'où on se lance

*Lyrics translated to English*
Our bodies always fall
At the same place
At the same place

Our bodies always fall
It does not matter where you start

Our bodies always fall
At the same place
At the same place

Our bodies always fall
It does not matter where you start

Our bodies always fall
At the same place
At the same place

Our bodies always fall
It does not matter where you start


----------



## The red spirit

After 14 years this song is still the best ever in Eurovision. 

Still rocks and wants me to go wild.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

For the last 2 days, I've been listening to the Yule song I wrote and recorded for PerC over the last 2 days...

https://soundcloud.com/androidlove/happy-yule

just when we had it 
we dropped it
just when we caught it 
we got bit
either way we ran 
we crashed 
when we learn
then we last

I've got you and
something to do
it's all too good 
to be true
it's not a lie 
for a little while
everything
will be alright

cause it's yule

the world sings of 
peace tonight
we're only 
killing time 
suspended with you
in a dream come true

may that song never end
may the end never begin
may the future always be
may we always live to see 

another yule


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Introvertia

I'm listening to Lana Del Rey playlist, I've never given her a chance before. I'm glad I did, I love her (voice) now.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Electra

An audiobook


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

*wu! Tang! Wu! Tang! Wu! Tang! Wu! Taaang!!!*


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## Izo - neXus

The Pretty Reckless - Oh my God

"Don't try for perfect, it's never enough"


----------



## jpl8

Judy Collins. Both Sides Now


----------



## jetser




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Introvertia

get it out of my head, blease!


----------



## Mick Travis

just in case you haven't heard this yet....


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Energumen




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Electra




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## shazam




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sayyida

Marillion - I Will Walk On Water


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## FeliciteM

Christmas 1915 - Celtic Thunder's rendition


----------



## TranquilMindGun

I believe the rocks in my skull are forming some kind of off beat Barry Manilow tune. Make it stop ma!!!


----------



## Malandro




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo

T-Gay


----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Electra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

Firelily said:


> i must admit i have this song on one of my play lists


I like it a lot, I used to listen to this one in the past, but then I learned that it is about genetic manipulation,
and I just wrote a powerpoint presentation about that ethics in biotechnology and genetic manipulation at school, so it was even more interesting now. Apperently it is from a film called Cothika which I plan to see :happy:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Firelily

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I like it a lot, I used to listen to this one in the past, but then I learned that it is about genetic manipulation,
> and I just wrote a powerpoint presentation about that ethics in biotechnology and genetic manipulation at school, so it was even more interesting now. Apperently it is from a film called Cothika which I plan to see :happy:


thats really cool 

i know about that film. i havent seen it though. it might be worth a watch :happy:


----------



## Magic dreamer




----------



## TranquilMindGun

Ahhhh LAWRD, I love the way he screams!


----------



## TranquilMindGun

"I hate my weaknesses, they made me who I am"


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Great cover, in my ONION! errrr... opinion.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Mick Travis

I used to sing this when I was around 12...


----------



## Mick Travis

Here's another childhood favorite. I used to wiggle my little butt off to this song...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Magic dreamer




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Electra




----------



## Malandro




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Sybow said:


>


This is better quality...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Glittery Blingtron said:


>


This show is so insane. lol

Here ya go...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I can't say I am overly impressed with the 80's retro electro remixes and I'm tempted to just make some myself.


Have you got any music online?


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## g_w




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mammon




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Cherry

Dragon - 1977 (bit of Aussie style. Okay they're from New Zealand, but same same...) this song was banned in America apparently.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Suddenly Love, like the sea/
Flooding my heart and my soul/
And will save me





Okay, alright. Enough with the mawkishness. Haha. :blushed:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Forest Nymph

I know Lady Gaga intrudes on the Trump sense of right and wrong but she signifies the attraction to Latinos and I love that she did American Horror Story for LA. As someonxe who has a lot of Latin boyfriends I love Gaga. And I feel like if I liked a black dude I'd have to apologize for Rob Bass or something. 

My inherent interest in LA is Latino and Black. My experience Latino and Asian. 

I like a white guy with curly hair now he's probably halfsies. 

We shouldn't have to dignify any of this with a response like it's some weird perversion. 






But I talk about it cuz why not gross out the whites on a bad acid trip.


----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Forest Nymph

Because my Latino story take me back to black story (as it should LA girl, you need listen!)

One night I'm in Compton literally. A man ask me why I'm there . I say waiting on a bus. He says you white ladies try to be politically correct but Compton at night is still a terrible place, I will protect you. 

And he did. I never lived LA without a man's protection. It's also scary that I needed it. 

As a white lady two of you live in LA. The woman who trust too much and the woman who don't trust at all. 

I was the woman who trust too much. I heard fireworks. Sometimes I think I'm the sort who goes into anything there.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

I'm listening to Christmas Lounge in a pop up...

http://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/christmas


----------



## petrip




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo

Merry Christmas peeps!


----------



## Mick Travis

Ah, memories...






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans_(album)



> Young's direction was influenced by the electronic experiments of the German band Kraftwerk, but more importantly he felt that distorting his voice reflected his attempts to communicate with his son.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Penny




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Samelle

one ok rock - liar

________________


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## earthling53

Broadcast- Lights out


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis

MarniaTur said:


> I like Light Rock. It's my favorite songs


I can enjoy songs from several genres, but I can listen to almost anything from space age lounge. My GF is the same way with classic rock.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

The lyrics are very Ewokish. Here's an English translation...

Ewok Celebration | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



> the English (Basic) lyrics were written by John Williams's son, Joseph Williams.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Zauberholz

Twenty One Pilots album - Vessel


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Can't remember if I've already posted this here


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Meh


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## jetser




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow

:heart:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

@BenevolentBitterBleeding


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xd


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

revolutioninthot said:


>


Thanks for sharing this with me, I'll be adding it to my playlist


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

An old friend introduced me 2 this next one


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Folsom




----------



## WickerDeer

This is so pretty


----------



## FeliciteM

These Days - Rascal Flatts


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Paulie

Farting owls, lol!!


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Paulie said:


> Farting owls, lol!!


What's up with that comment? It's not my sense of humor.
I find it disgusting honestly 
Sorry


----------



## Paulie

Electra said:


> What's up with that comment? It's not my sense of humor.
> I find it disgusting honestly
> Sorry


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Shilo




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Already posted this but here's the music video. JID's energy on the hook is insane


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Judson Joist

I was inspired by this...






...to make this...






...and this.


----------



## FeliciteM

Run to you - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Judson Joist said:


> I was inspired by this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to make this...


Chad Merkel vs Virgin Macroni

Chad Merkel:

- Actually gives a fuck about her people

- Tries to get shit done

- Steps down when she isn't popular

- Stands up to others' bullshit

- Attempts to maintain the geopolitical standing of the EU

- Doesn't sell her people out to megacorporations and the elite

- Attempts to maintain the unity of her own political coalition

Virgin Macroni:

- Doesn't give a shit about his people

- Fails miserably to solve France's problems

- Uses the pigs to crack down on his former supporters

- Total coward

- Further destabilizes the EU

- Corporate sellout

- Inadvertently united his political enemies

EDIT: Sorry I got all political on this. I have a huge respect for Merkel, and to see Macron being labeled as her equal, or even her successor both concerns and infuriates me


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> Chad Merkel vs Virgin Macroni
> 
> Chad Merkel:
> 
> - Actually gives a fuck about her people
> 
> - Tries to get shit done
> 
> - Steps down when she isn't popular
> 
> - Stands up to others' bullshit
> 
> - Attempts to maintain the geopolitical standing of the EU
> 
> - Doesn't sell her people out to megacorporations and the elite
> 
> - Attempts to maintain the unity of her own political coalition
> 
> Virgin Macroni:
> 
> - Doesn't give a shit about his people
> 
> - Fails miserably to solve France's problems
> 
> - Uses the pigs to crack down on his former supporters
> 
> - Total coward
> 
> - Further destabilizes the EU
> 
> - Corporate sellout
> 
> - Inadvertently united his political enemies
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I got all political on this. I have a huge respect for Merkel, and to see Macron being labeled as her equal, or even her successor both concerns and infuriates me


Nobody cares what you think politically. This is a music thread keep it music


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## TeamPB

this shit
Also, Psycho Killer


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Wulver




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Energumen




----------



## The Dude




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Malandro




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## VoodooDolls

drama


----------



## Introvertia

It's the era of Pumpkins. I listen to this song every day on my way to work, it's so hopeful and idealistic.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra

The rain


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## Mmmm

Can't get enough!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I saw them in concert promoting their Only by the Night album. Which is really good.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## jetser

Most beautiful vibes to my ears.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## musixxal

@aiyanah


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

She died a year ago, today.


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

How Lil' Wayne stretches just one rhyme scheme over the course of this song w/o becoming repetitive or boring is incredible


----------



## Colonel_Godawful

I've just been in guilty-pleasure '90s nostalgia mode, listening to 
this youtube.com/watch?v=_wo4EAG1AIw - and
this youtube.com/watch?v=7i46nZfV37Q - and on a brighter note
this youtube.com/watch?v=zODtnA1MyVY


----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sybow




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Firelily




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ae1905




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Energumen




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

angeleyes said:


>


I loved listening to them....I have an old throwback I used to play on repeat


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

She is badass!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## InfiniteLightvoid




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Everything these guys do is magic.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Wulver




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Mick Travis

> Clips of Clara Bow's hit movie "It" (1927) set to a song written about her called 'She's Got It' by Harry Reaser


.


----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Paulie




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## jetser

Fuck'em and their law.


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## Crowbo

The snes was metal af


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

h:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Phil Collins is awesome 

Throwback


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Like Sting...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

hubba hubba


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## crazitaco

Just found this on my recommended and its sum good shit


----------



## Forest Nymph

I really like this song it's definitely of my mom's and even more of my dad's generation (he was ten years older, but she was a young teen then) ...it's influenced by the Baroque Pop of the 1960s that I am obsessed with like "Walk Away Renee." It has that haunting Baroque sound though a hard rock guitar undertone. 

I don't like the lyrics that much though. He uses the terms "***** and fairies" and says "I'd like to change the world, but I don't know what to do, so I leave it up to you" I really hope both of these lyrics were meant in the ultimately ironic sense, like he's being sarcastic to be jarring and edgy, it's possible I have no idea what's going on here, I wasn't born in 1971 and the tone of the song doesn't imply literalism, so anything is possible.

I saw someone from my own generation quote it once seriously on FB though, the chorus, "I don't know what to do, so I leave it up to you" and I wanted to honestly walk to their house and punch them in the fucking face.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Mick Travis said:


>


Top notch tune!


----------



## crazitaco

I'm on a jazz/swing/ska binge


----------



## Pippi

The original:


----------



## Pippi




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Wisteria

So good


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## daleks_exterminate

I can't stop. It's amazing. The video is amazing. If you're a fan of Infinite Jest, watch. If not, listen.


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Mick Travis

I just played this, and my GF asked me to dance. She put her arm out for me to hold up in the air. I explained to her that when I was in high school, 10 years before she, we slow danced in full embrace with our heads resting on each other. When the next slow song played, we were with another partner. I just checked modern high school slow dancing on YT. Couples are dancing at arm's length. Also, girls are now slow dancing together.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Wulver




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Penny




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Paulie




----------



## jetser




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis

@Crowbo I have a request.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


>


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Pippi said:


>


 @Eu_citzen Yw h:


----------



## Shadowhuntress




----------



## Wisteria

This band has the ugliest album covers i've ever seen but I love all their songs o/


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wulver




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## WickerDeer

Never heard this song before:


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Paulie

Another very nice version. Ewan wrote it but Karan Casey does it justice.


----------



## Wulver




----------



## The red spirit

My subwoofer approves it


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## 74893H




----------



## The red spirit

Netsky!


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Izo - neXus

TENDER - "Fear of Falling Asleep"


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wulver




----------



## jpl8




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Cute song


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Forest Nymph

This is "I just can't" music. When you see me playing 80s music as consciously as this or much more childishly, just know that it's because there was something I couldn't cope with in life that day. When I die and come back as a ghost, I'm going to haunt 1980s roller coasters or something. They're going to play Sheila E. and shit.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Like this:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## nicoloco90




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Cherry

h:


----------



## Cherry




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Wulver




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria

very intense album


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

Song wasn't in the halftime show. What a letdown


----------



## Wulver




----------



## Shade




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mick Travis

These guys helped me get through high school.


----------



## Mick Travis

I'm lucky to have a GF who is kind to me. I wasn't always so lucky.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Mick Travis

RGB said:


> They're similar to Tool somewhat


Except, Lucid Planet is really good.


----------



## Lunacik

Mick Travis said:


> Except, Lucid Planet is really good.


Lol. I like both.


----------



## Lunacik

These vocals give me goosebumps





[hr][/hr]




"Just one last act to find serenity~"


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Mick Travis

The red spirit said:


>


Country and Western is not an American invention.


----------



## Mick Travis

Record labels lured gospel singers to make Rock and Roll. It was a controversy in the gospel community at the time.


----------



## Paulie

And fwiw, J. Mayer's Slow Dancing in a Burning Room is such a rip off of this classic.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Wulver




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Ka1serTheRoll said:


>


Is that Russian/Ukrainian rap?? My little world just opened up a bit more. I liked it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lunacik

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Is that Russian/Ukrainian rap?? My little world just opened up a bit more. I liked it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Is that Russian/Ukrainian rap?? My little world just opened up a bit more. I liked it, thank you for sharing.


Russian. Ukrainian sounds more like Polish than Russian, as do most non-Balkan Slavic languages


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


>



View attachment 818267


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pippi




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Electra




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

This song puts me in a cold fuckin sweat


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Mick Travis

This has been running through my head all evening.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Welp, that's it for me.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Mick Travis

I started layering when I was a kid, so I'd have someone to make music with.






I'm still playing with myself.


----------



## Crowbo

Real fitting for the current weather


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## jpl8




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

the birth of Motown


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## jpl8

One of my all time favorite melodies! Perfect!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Lunacik

I'm listening to this fucking eargasm of a song while I work. I'm hooked on the part from 6:25 and on.

If it's blocked where you are and you're curious, it's "Beneath Me" by Lucid Planet.


----------



## Mick Travis

Gerhard Richter has been an inspiration to me, because he can paint realistically, but he paints abstracts. Realism is so boring.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

oh my jebus


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Forest Nymph

My trailer daughter Brandy doesn't care that her adventurous Mother always followed sociological stories, because her Grandfather was a Sailor who sailed the Sea!!! This song is about my grandpa, people who are immune to it, whatever meh.


----------



## Cristobalencio




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Paulie

this is wild!!


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

from the Russian song Дорогой длинною


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Sugarpot

Nothing at all


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

Pippi said:


>


You got me dancing. How do I know the moves?


----------



## Mick Travis

Ok, my childhood girlfriends and I may have been slightly obsessed with Grease.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Pippi

Mick Travis said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Pippi

Mick Travis said:


> Ok, my childhood girlfriends and I may have been slightly obsessed with Grease.


You and the senior class! (Not mine)


----------



## Mick Travis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Planets#Pluto



> Pluto was discovered in 1930, four years before Holst's death, and was hailed by astronomers as the ninth planet. Holst, however, expressed no interest in writing a movement for the new planet. He had become disillusioned by the popularity of the suite, believing that it took too much attention away from his other works.





> In 2000, the Hallé Orchestra commissioned the English composer Colin Matthews, an authority on Holst, to write a new eighth movement, which he called "Pluto, the Renewer".


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Shade




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Wisteria

how did I used to listen to this without crying, it's so freaking sad.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## DudeGuy

:sorrow:


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## dawynesmith526

I am listening to Justin Songs.


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Pippi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph

Better bring your own redemption when you come, to the barricades of heaven where I'm from


----------



## ImminentThunder

me: Yeah I'm Christian and stuff! :3

me:


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


>


I love Foo fighters! Great song!


----------



## Mammon




----------



## The Veteran




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bigstupidgrin

angeleyes said:


>


World needs more industrial metal


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Firelily




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## m3t4pr3t3r




----------



## midnightdance




----------



## Sybow




----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexcoder said:


> Last one for a bit I think...


This one is good too!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

12th century vintage and one of my favorites, language is middle high German.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Lunacik

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> This one is good too!


Haha yeah that was the other one I liked and got hooked on. At the moment I'm listening to these songs on repeat, I'm entirely addicted.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## jetser




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph

I forgot how much I LOVE this song. I think I only thought of it because the guy I'm seeing is going to Japan for a trip soon. About five years ago I used to listen to this song practically every day, or at least every week. I don't think I've heard it in two years.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Suntide




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Pippi




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Pippi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## temptingthesea

"But what scares me the most
What scares me the most
Is what if when he sees me, what if he doesn't like it?
What if he runs the other way and I can't hide from it?
What happens then?
If when he knows me, he's only disappointed?
What if I give myself away, to only get it given back?
I couldn't live with that"

"But still I can't help from hoping
To find someone to talk to
Who likes the way I am
Someone who when he sees me
Wants to again"


----------



## Shade




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## 74893H




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Forest Nymph

THIS SONG IS SO HOT!!! Gaga 4-Eva!


----------



## valosagutas

I suppose this music fits into an unknown genre:






Barbaric but catchy. lol


----------



## Dakris




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Albatross

Just discovered this jem...


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph

Sir Elton Fucking John


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jetser




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ricericebaby




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Sybow




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## PeachyEssay

You might find it boring. But I am listening to Spiritus Domini (Gregorian chant) right now


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Cherry

*I heard this song in a TV commercial, and I think it's so good, and so very INFP*


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Cheating a bit and just posting an album I'm listening to:






Kinda listening to this as an experience. Like some albums you _endure_ more than put on flippantly


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Sybow




----------



## FeliciteM

PeachyEssay said:


> You might find it boring. But I am listening to Spiritus Domini (Gregorian chant) right now


I love Gregorian Chant!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## pwowq

If were to film myself when going "nuts" it will look a lot like this tbh, I find it funny.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## pwowq

I hate this music isn't mainstream on todays "dance floors" else I would have a reason to be there. I find this kind of music very fitting to what I can perform effortless (and amatuerish).


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Last one


----------



## Sybow




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Track #46. I've already set the video time to that track:

The First Shall Be Last:


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Judson Joist

This makes me wanna do another allegiance run in Borderlands 1.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sure, whatever.


----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob

The Red Dead Redemption 2 soundtrack on Youtube.

The First Shall Be Last:


----------



## nana41

This is actually a nice one :laughing:


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> I am well versed. Who are the wolves ; P


It's a bible verse, so basically any aggressor who isn't Christian.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> It's a bible verse, so basically any aggressor who isn't Christian.


I know...I said, "I have the book" *grins* My STP mind works just fine. Still, Non Christians appear Christian ~ was my point. How do you differentiate which is which?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> I know...I said, "I have the book" *grins* My STP mind works just fine. Still, Non Christians appear Christian ~ was my point. How do you differentiate which is which?


That's on an instanced basis. I don't have a bunch of rules dictating who is and who isn't. :smile:

Hm, well I suppose that's not a satisfying response. Okay, so I'd say my most basic requirement is fairness and those who are fair, are.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's on an instanced basis. I don't have a bunch of rules dictating who is and who isn't. :smile:
> 
> Hm, well I suppose that's not a satisfying response. Okay, so I'd say my most basic requirement is fairness and those who are fair, are.


Nice avvy... although, that dive looks fatal. Is that your front yard and another your back?


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> Nice avvy... although, that dive looks fatal. Is that your front yard and another your back?


It wouldn't be, but ew, that would be inadvisable. No, it's a pier I live a few miles away from, so it's neither my front yard or my back yard.

Quick, post a song you're listening to!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Don't be so bossy : P


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Convey - A male INFJ song:


----------



## Firelily

OMG this is soooo me hahaha


----------



## Firelily

awwwww


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=272026" target="_blank">Convey</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> - A male INFJ song:


WTF Thanks for hurting my ears. Better IMO


----------



## Firelily

:laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Convey - Another INFJ male, who is engaged/married to an ESTP female:

https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie

Also, Katy Perry is ENFJ.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> @Convey - Another INFJ male, who is engaged/married to an ESTP female:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie
> 
> Also, Katy Perry is ENFJ.


Try posting again : P Also, not referring to her.


----------



## Firelily

This song was written by someone i know. 

hahahahaha 

a gift from NZ


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> Try posting again : P Also, not referring to her.


Another male INFJ.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Surreal Snake said:


>


Beautiful song!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Another male INFJ.


INFJ song …Both do an excellent job...and the body control : 0


----------



## ENIGMA2019

This is just a good song ….


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Another male INFJ.


What is a good female ESTP song?


----------



## Asity

Guessing no one will click this :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> What is a good female ESTP song?


I think she's an ESTP 3 but an ESTP female nontheless:






Oh, and Carrie Underwood, whom a lot of people type as ESFP or ENTJ, but she's an ESTP E6, in my opinion:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> I think she's an ESTP 3 but an ESTP female nontheless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Carrie Underwood, whom a lot of people type as ESFP or ENTJ, but she's an ESTP E6, in my opinion:


Nice, I did not peg you for a country music type. I am surprised this was not one


----------



## ENIGMA2019

[video]https://binged.it/2HGlKhI[/video]


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I like Carrie Underwood...either way


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I want this played at my funeral....


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> Nice, I did not peg you for a country music type. I am surprised this was not one


Ah, well I don't know people from Sony Music well. I like some country music but it's not the main musicical genre I listen to. I like stuff like this:
















And because I'm kind of a nerd :wink: :


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Convey And I like this one too:






Don't think deeply about why. It's simply because my favorite line in this song is: "Death is from above.". :wink:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> @Convey And I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think deeply about why. It's simply because my favorite line in this song is: "Death is from above.". :wink:


Now~ Why would a sensor think too deeply....The death card even in tarot means rebirth.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> Now~ Why would a sensor think too deeply....The death card even in tarot means rebirth.


Yeah, rebirth... using _technology_.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

roud:






:kitteh:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


>


:laughing: Add sexual frustration to the list. I know the happily married can not fathom it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

This is kind of cool. He wrote it after watching Grave of the Fireflies the Studio Ghibli movie.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> :laughing: Add sexual frustration to the list. I know the happily married can not fathom it.


He has a wife and kids. A lot of INFJs love Undertale. Why is that so hard for you to fathom.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Nyeh Heh Heh!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Nyeh Heh Heh!


What is my song...pick one for me PLEASE....P.S. If you want to be kicked in the..... you repost this one


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convey said:


> What is my song...pick one for me PLEASE....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


>


Fail....try again. You can do better, I am sure. Dig deep...shallow is where you are


----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Panic at the Disco!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Panic at the Disco!


:laughing::That is my song? Mama said was the first fail


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Panic and OneRepublic are awesome.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Katy Perry - The One That Got Away.


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Albatross




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Forest Nymph

If you start listening to this, it will automatically play the entire 1978 album. You're welcome.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Been listening to this for the past few hours.


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ReliK




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Malandro




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Introvertia

So relaxing~


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia

Aaaaaaa, the whole soundtrack.


----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Best character in the Yu-Gi-Oh franchise


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Paulie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


>


I love Avatar the last Air Bender....song not so much : P


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Convey said:


> I love Avatar the last Air Bender....song not so much : P


Fuck you talking about? This is Grey's anatomy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


> Fuck you talking about? This is Grey's anatomy


lmao I just hit pause on the most current issue of Grey's :tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra

Straight up - Paula Abdul


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> Straight up - Paula Abdul


I am glad you are still running around on here. : ) Good song too. I like this one as well


----------



## ENIGMA2019

This one too... Keanu Reeves mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

SOOOO many shots fired...h:


----------



## Mammon




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

Convey said:


> I am glad you are still running around on here. : ) Good song too. I like this one as well


Good to see you too Convey, I am on my phone right now, though =) Hope you have been good! *hugs*


----------



## Izo - neXus

The Strokes - Heart in a cage [cover]

MUZAK - "Manifesto" [2018]


----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Malandro




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15

This is a stand-out for me


----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


> This is a stand-out for me


I want your playlist. I do not think you have posted a song I did not like. I am a Maggie Rogers fan now : P


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15

Convey said:


> I want your playlist. I do not think you have posted a song I did not like. I am a Maggie Rogers fan now : P


:laughing:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


> :laughing:


I will take that as a no :tongue:


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## shazam




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## jjcu




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15

Convey said:


>


It's been so long since I've heard this!


----------



## Whippit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


> It's been so long since I've heard this!


 : ) Very underrated band IMO. Tons of great songs!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Aluminum Frost said:


>


No Doubt is awesome!


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Billie Eilish day h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm starting to get the Billie Eilish thing now. I like the way her music _sounds_ but I couldn't understand these people saying she was the "new Lana." I'm like ...yeah ...okay ...let's look her up. 17 - no, that's more like Lorde. Vegan? Okay, that's awesome, I'm interested. Any theme albums? Nah. Any hidden Easter egg gems hidden in her songs or videos? I'm not seeing it. I'm not seeing the Lana. 

But I'm seeing her use of romanticized horror, the possessed girl cover, the spiders coming out of her mouth, the "aesthetic" I guess...that's kinda anti-aesthetic....the baggy clothes that hide her body....she's pretty cool for a 17 year old kid. Still not the new Lana.

I do think she's the new LGBT community obsession, though. She will attract many Stans of her own volition.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

lol No she is no Lana... I also, do not dig that deep into their personal life. *shrugs* If I did that with everyone ~I am sure I would find something to prevent me from enjoying them?


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Forest Nymph

@Convey

Honestly it was pretty entertaining to Google her. I came across such treasures as "is Billie Eilish a boy" repeatedly, and an "I love you mommy" style photo of her with Lana.


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

Good night


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Suntide




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Not my favorite thing that I've listened to, but I just came upon it so I've been playing it a lot in the background.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


>


:laughin: You sing better... still hilarious.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am really digging this one... angelic voice, beat/sounds are different and the lyrics are dark and an odd contrast from her voice. But, not. Video is ~ visually interesting. No idea how to explain...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Izo - neXus

CHARLOTTE CARDIN - "Between the bars" [cover]


----------



## jetser




----------



## Paulie




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hypaspist said:


>


Hahaha Maybe this is an ESTP song? My super close friends have said it reminds them of me. h:


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Some people get the bad guy because, they deserve it. A holes tend to get it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


>


Great song, I have not heard it in forever.


----------



## DudeGuy

Interesting video.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


> Interesting video.


Thanks for the new musical interest! I like her. That is actually more smooth than


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Then again... thanks for this one too






you have an interesting taste in music.


----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The Dude

Going old school...


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Whippit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Energumen




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

alexxyx said:


>


A good Throw back Tuesday song : ) 

:thinking: You played this as well before? Good song!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


>


I love Rusted Root! Great song

It reminds me of two songs *shrugs* lol Do not ask why...I could not tell you lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## DudeGuy

Convey said:


> I love Rusted Root! Great song
> 
> It reminds me of two songs *shrugs* lol Do not ask why...I could not tell you lol


Similar in all the wonderful ways. Beetlejuice has been pleasantly haunting my life lately, and Practical Magic seems familiar, I'm sure I've seen it but I might want to watch it again.


----------



## DudeGuy

There is a link to the version that's not censored, in the spoiler.

* *




NSFW Version


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Defiled




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Whippit




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReliK




----------



## MillyMisanthrope

Earth Crisis
Destroy the machines 💣💥https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MrrNtRbN-D0


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Laguna

To my brother- I love you and God's arms are around you now. :heart: Thank you for being part of my life.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## teendadapollo

At this very moment? 

My Woeful Heart by Anonymous

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019

angeleyes said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Laguna

Let's go, Billy!!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Forest Nymph said:


>


That's a great fucking song, one of my favorite of hers


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Paulie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Forest Nymph

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> That's a great fucking song, one of my favorite of hers


This is honestly probably my favorite. It gave me chills the first time I heard it. The airplane stuff before "I wish we never learned to fly" and everything. I love the way she incorporates weird bits of media into her songs. There is one of her songs, the first time I heard it, where I literally started looking around because I didn't believe it was coming from my headphones.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Forest Nymph said:


> This is honestly probably my favorite. It gave me chills the first time I heard it. The airplane stuff before "I wish we never learned to fly" and everything. I love the way she incorporates weird bits of media into her songs. There is one of her songs, the first time I heard it, where I literally started looking around because I didn't believe it was coming from my headphones.


She is pretty awesome... I was unaware of her age until you told me. I knew her and her brother wrote a lot of the songs together. Some of the ones I had similar reaction as yours are~


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Forest Nymph said:


> This is honestly probably my favorite. It gave me chills the first time I heard it. The airplane stuff before "I wish we never learned to fly" and everything. I love the way she incorporates weird bits of media into her songs. There is one of her songs, the first time I heard it, where I literally started looking around because I didn't believe it was coming from my headphones.


That's a great song, but I think my favorite is still either _bad guy_ or _wish you were gay_. That second one is especially poignant. Billie Eilish reminds me in Lorde (whom I absolutely LOVE) in so many ways, at least in terms of her music (though her personality is completely different, obviously)


----------



## TeamPB

THEEEEEEEEEEEY SAVAGES, SAVAGES, BARELY EVEN HUUUUUUUMAAAAAAAN

I wonder why other people think I'm weird


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_6G9CEtWfdI


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kelly Kapowski said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_6G9CEtWfdI


Click the movie clip icon to insert video. : ) 2nd from last option on the tool bar.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Firelily

Build a house of fire Baby :tongue:

wahahaha :mellow:


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Click the movie clip icon to insert video. : ) 2nd from last option on the tool bar.


Bahahaha oh good lands I'm a dumbo. I didn't realize I was just posting links, it always shows the video popping up on my phone. Thank you for letting me know & explaining how to do it correctly! :redface-new:


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Kelly Kapowski




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Pippi said:


>


Good song! Thanks for reminding me about Jill Scott!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Bahahaha oh good lands I'm a dumbo. I didn't realize I was just posting links, it always shows the video popping up on my phone. Thank you for letting me know & explaining how to do it correctly! :redface-new:


At least, you are posting in the right thread. I have posted videos in the wrong ones before and wondered why they disappeared :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReliK

My daughter


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

ENIGMA2019 said:


> At least, you are posting in the right thread. I have posted videos in the wrong ones before and wondered why they disappeared :laughing:


Well I feel bad that that makes me feel better, but it does so thank you :cheerful: :cheers2:


----------



## Pippi




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Well I feel bad that that makes me feel better, but it does so thank you :cheerful: :cheers2:


No worries... I feel bad and makes me feel better that your right foot is bigger than your left *grins*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ultracrepidarian said:


>


Can you translate this? I assume swahili? h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Thanks to @isaac_a15 : ) Although, I like almost everything he posts.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Ronney




----------



## Ronney




----------



## isaac_a15

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Thanks to @isaac_a15 : ) Although, I like almost everything he posts.


Aw, thanks  :redface:


----------



## jetser




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


>


Love Madonna!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

lol, I had two windows playing thunderstruck and it got a bit too exciting. :laughing:


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## ENIGMA2019

DudeGuy said:


> lol, I had two windows playing thunderstruck and it got a bit too exciting. :laughing:


If they were in sync it usually, does not bother me (I tend to have several tabs open at once). Out of whack and it is like nails down a chalk board.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

May as well since someone insinuated I am an ENFJ :laughing: Here is some Katy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Oh and I like drama...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*yawns*


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Electra




----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm in a weird mood.


----------



## Electra




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Electra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## DudeGuy

Electra said:


> [Enya - Sail Away]


Wonderful, it has been a while since I listened to this song. Thanks.


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Kelly Kapowski

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No worries... I feel bad and makes me feel better that your right foot is bigger than your left *grins*



Hahahaha 

:smiley-cool13:My clubfoot brings all the boys to the yard 
and they're like, your right foot's bigger than your left
Damn right, it's bigger than my left
You should also see
My sci-ssor hands :smiley-cool13:

Rhyming is over-rated just pretend it rhymes OKAY :sun-smiley:


----------



## jetser




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This is a song from that I've mixed.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> :smiley-cool13:My clubfoot brings all the boys to the yard
> and they're like, your right foot's bigger than your left
> Damn right, it's bigger than my left
> You should also see
> My sci-ssor hands :smiley-cool13:
> 
> Rhyming is over-rated just pretend it rhymes OKAY :sun-smiley:


:laughing: You made me do it hehehe Now~ every time I hear this song instead of milkshake I will hear clubfoot


----------



## Hypaspist

First song that I can think of that makes my jaw drop, both live and studio versions.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

angeleyes said:


>


OMG Sounds like Jimi!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


>


:heart: I had to see if there was a video and it is good!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sticking with the bitch theme


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


>


You sidetracked me from my bitch kick h: Switched to Close(r) lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ok last with Bitch and Close(r) h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Izo - neXus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Paulie




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## Pippi




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Flow Ozzy

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


So you do listen to some good'ol Hard Rock :tongue: xD


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Flow Ozzy said:


> So you do listen to some good'ol Hard Rock :tongue: xD


I listen to almost everything : ) Heavy and screaming = I want to break something lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Paulie

Whoa!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia

MOOOD


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Mattyk




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Energumen




----------



## DudeGuy

This video


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Crowbo

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## shazam




----------



## spellama

Sorry for the video, it's not really that I wanted to share, but it's the only link I found of this old track.


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Aridela




----------



## stevieg306




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph

This is nice and relaxing for background music n stuff. Evocative of the late '00s and early 10s. 

But it's also all really romantic love songs so it could get depressing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Flow Ozzy said:


> Yeah, I actually never knew about them (Milli Vanilli) until someone told me that there were a couple of pop artists who actually just lip synced stuff  ... :shocked:
> 
> Oh, I've got something for you ... Dunno what he's actually trying to do here though :wink:


:laughing: He looks dedicated to his cause *devilish grin*


----------



## shazam




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## shazam

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :laughing: He looks dedicated to his cause *devilish grin*


:laughing:


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## stevieg306

I forgot how good this tune was


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## stevieg306




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## stevieg306




----------



## stevieg306

Last one for today, got some normal youtube catching up to do


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## ENIGMA2019

AdaptingMotif said:


>


Badass


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## spellama




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Introvertia

Shame on him forthe auto-tune. It's still .. a _nice _song.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Gotta admit, it's really catchy.


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude

Brillant, yet simple music video and a pretty good song as well...


----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hypaspist

Dunno why, but this song made me buy a Les Paul in full-on '90s mode.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Kelly Kapowski

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :laughing: You made me do it hehehe Now~ every time I hear this song instead of milkshake I will hear clubfoot



haha woohooo this makes me happy :sun-smiley:

:violin: Think of meeeee
Think of me fondly
When you hear the milkSHAKE soooooong


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## The Dude

No Shelter from Coachella in 1999...


----------



## The Dude




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ok I am done with my Sade kick. The very first song that I heard her.....


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AdaptingMotif

funny seeing you on this here thread too @ENIGMA2019... oh btw... this guy said he wanted his handle back as well ;-P


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## AdaptingMotif

btw I lied ... that wasn't what I was listening to... this was!


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## AdaptingMotif

GIDDY SICKNESS


----------



## spellama




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ENIGMA2019

AdaptingMotif said:


> funny seeing you on this here thread too <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=272026" target="_blank">ENIGMA2019</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->... oh btw... this guy said he wanted his handle back as well ;-P


It appears a lot of handle stealing has been going on h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019

angeleyes said:


>


They did a good job. Annie Lennox did as well for the 50 Shades of Grey soundtrack


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## spellama




----------



## Aridela

Really in love with Taiwanese music atm.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

So fuckin sinister sounding


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

The best version!


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Shade




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Surreal Snake

mimesis said:


>


Been ages since I’ve heard this....love


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Faery




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

The guy on the keyboard cracks me up.... he loves what he is doing


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## letsrunlikecrazy




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Looniemoon




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Shade




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aridela

Nice acoustic version of H.


----------



## Mammon




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## spellama




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Shade




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Firelily




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## alpharomero2020

https://soundcloud.com/diffraction-3/esoteric-2019-sun-temple-5am-6am-sunday

If anyone who really f**ing love this one, I wanna be your friend.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

alpharomero2020 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/diffraction-3/esoteric-2019-sun-temple-5am-6am-sunday
> 
> If anyone who really f**ing love this one, I wanna be your friend.


If you post it as a video, I will check it out. Above the text box... The fill strip icon 2nd from last at the far right : )


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Forest Nymph

angeleyes said:


>


Walk Away Renee is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

My fave from Devils Avocados..


__
https://soundcloud.com/larf-2%2Fspaceman-1


----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Pippi

Paulie said:


> @*Marvin the Dendroid*, (love that screen name!), your video will not play, fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, Song for Sweden is good!


Wow! What an awesome guy!

Too late to post this other one of his in the Song Association thread.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## alpharomero2020

ENIGMA2019 said:


> If you post it as a video, I will check it out. Above the text box... The fill strip icon 2nd from last at the far right : )


It's not a video unfortunately. Just a soundcloud audio. So you will have to go to the link I'm afraid.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Fadamantis-by-liza-anual-adamantus


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Firelily

Eugenia Shepherd said:


>


It would be so much fun to sing this karaoke style in VC together :laughing:

I wonder if @Crowbo would join


----------



## Crowbo

Firelily said:


> It would be so much fun to sing this karaoke style in VC together :laughing:
> 
> I wonder if @Crowbo would join


That'd be blast!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Firelily said:


> It would be so much fun to sing this karaoke style in VC together :laughing:
> 
> I wonder if @Crowbo would join


Goodness.
_That_ would be something... :laughing:


----------



## TacoTach




----------



## Eu_citzen

Funny, I was just thinking about Queen on my way home.:laughing:


----------



## Firelily

@Eu_citzen a little something for the heat wave 








or maybe even this one


----------



## Eu_citzen

Firelily said:


> @Eu_citzen a little something for the heat wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe even this one


What's with the ambiguous messages and songs? Knock it off. It's not appropriate.


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## whispers_the_wind

*dances in bed*


----------



## Firelily

Eu_citzen said:


> What's with the ambiguous messages and songs? Knock it off. It's not appropriate.


if you dont appreciate silly song jokes and swimming banter to help you feel better and laugh at about the heat wave you are having thats ok i'll stop but plez just tell me in private there isnt any need to be forceful in pubic.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## strawberryLola

Back when music was Great:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Forest Nymph

i


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asity




----------



## DudeGuy

working out and


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## with water




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Colonel_Godawful

Siouxsie And The Banshees - New Skin 



 (the last song they cut)
Before that I'd just finished listening to JD's Closer.
Nothing changes.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Folsom




----------



## ENIGMA2019

strawberryLola said:


> Back when music was Great:


The Cranberries are awesome!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Firelily said:


> It would be so much fun to sing this karaoke style in VC together :laughing:
> 
> I wonder if @Crowbo would join





Crowbo said:


> That'd be blast!


It has been sooo long since we have had a VC group sing off : ) Esp with our favorite entertaining Irishman @Max lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReasonforTreason

One of my new favorite songs.


----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

ReasonforTreason said:


>


Good song! They have many for sure


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've just uploaded this mix.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Introvertia

Aridela said:


> No way, I was actually listening to this yesterday.


I didn't think I could love Mongolia more, but then The HU. B) 
It gets adrenaline pumping. Perfect before/during workout.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Evermore - It's too late


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Eu_citzen

:laughing:


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

DudeGuy said:


> Wonderful, it has been a while since I listened to this song. Thanks.


It's honor and a pleasure roud:


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## Folsom




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Paulie

"keep an eye out for up in the trees!"


----------



## Folsom




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aridela




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## isaac_a15

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


I had completely forgotten about this song! It was one of my _favorites_.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

isaac_a15 said:


> I had completely forgotten about this song! This used to be one of my _favorites_.


Mine too.... he is a cool dude. I have met him and seen him live two times. One was on a christian cruise with several artists and another was my church.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hicks said:


>


I like your taste in music. Variety is nice


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

@Hicks You prob like these as well


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

Oh hey,


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## HIX




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AnneM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## AnneM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## HIX




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Aridela




----------



## jetser




----------



## AnneM

@jetser Ooooh! Me encanta esa canción!!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## AnneM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## mimesis

Peace João


----------



## Aridela




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## AnneM

@ENIGMA2019 Stop it. Don't forget you're dealing with introverted intuitives. We take this shit seriously.


----------



## Queen Talia




----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneM said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=272026" target="_blank">ENIGMA2019</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Stop it. Don't forget you're dealing with introverted intuitives. We take this shit seriously.


You like Florence? I am just a dumb Se user that likes good music:wink:


----------



## AnneM

@ENIGMA2019 May I one day be as dumb as you. :wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneM said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=272026" target="_blank">ENIGMA2019</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> May I one day be as dumb as you. :wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@AnneM She is good as well


----------



## AnneM

ENIGMA2019 said:


> She is good as well


Thanks! Keepin' me busy!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneM said:


> Thanks! Keepin' me busy!


Where is your sidekick? I can trust me....


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Aletheia

I don't particularly like this song, but I do find myself endlessly intrigued by thinking of it being written about Elon Musk's D... :thinking2:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AnneM

@Aletheia But do you know about THIS: 

https://youtu.be/mqjge2nJsNg


----------



## Aletheia

AnneM said:


> @Aletheia But do you know about THIS:
> 
> https://youtu.be/mqjge2nJsNg


Oh, yes yes. I rabbit hole'd that drama a few days ago :crazy:


----------



## AnneM

Aletheia said:


> Oh, yes yes. I rabbit hole'd that drama a few days ago :crazy:


Freaky stuff! Right?


----------



## Penny




----------



## Penny




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Same song different singers.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Mr. Brightside singing The Smiths. Interesting. (Yeah I know the band is called The Killers.)


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Super Luigi

I've got a short playlist on repeat.

two versions of Funiculi, Funicula

and an instrumental version of the Italian anthem


----------



## jetser




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Judson Joist

:crazy:


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## DudeGuy

Wonderful


----------



## Xzerio




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Penny




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Happy stuff!
Upbeat!




Now I know the lyrics lol. Driving music.




This song... reminds me so much of my childhood, makes,me think about the good old days... T^T




Happy and boppy! Miku's voice (the blue haired girl) makes me want to shoot myself however. I can handle Rin's voice, but not Miku's. (x_x)




Dancing music!


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mimesis




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aridela




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Ignore the crappy video and mediocre audio and skip to 1:15. If you have spotify look up the song there for a better quality version

EDIT: Here's a better version of it https://open.spotify.com/track/0k8LXt5uJ5O07BhSvnvjkY


----------



## crazitaco

In a nostalgic mood right now, so destiny's child


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## bleghc




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Aridela




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## HIX




----------



## AnneM

@Hicks Me likey!!! Never heard it, even though I'm a Lorde fan.


----------



## HIX




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Energumen




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## mimesis




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Penny




----------



## Dr Whoresy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuy

holy shit


----------



## Penny




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## TeamPB

Because why the fuck not


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Thanks Samsung Galaxy Tab!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Beat so nice they had to play it for a whole minute! (seriously, this is top 5 rap beats shit right here)


----------



## AnneM

@Ka1serTheRoll Awesome. Music to my ears. Thanks!


----------



## AnneM




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

AnneM said:


> @Ka1serTheRoll Awesome. Music to my ears. Thanks!


NP Glad u like it! The song was actually a fan project, taking existing bars from RZA and Doom and grafting them onto this beat made by a guy named Omegah Red (AKA PoisonFlowerz) through the magic of editing. Definitely one of my top 10 rap beats of all time tho


----------



## AnneM

Ka1serTheRoll said:


> NP Glad u like it! The song was actually a fan project, taking existing bars from RZA and Doom and grafting them onto this beat made by a guy named Omegah Red (AKA PoisonFlowerz) through the magic of editing. Definitely one of my top 10 rap beats of all time tho


I thought it must be something like that. Hadn't ever heard it!


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

AnneM said:


> I thought it must be something like that. Hadn't ever heard it!


Yeah, what an interesting world we live in


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist

I need a palate cleanser after that.






Better.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## bleghc




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## jetser




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AnneM

@Aridela Did you watch that whole crazy video?? Isn't it the best?!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## HIX




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bleghc




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## jetser

I'm ashamed to tell you this, but this really gets me:


----------



## AnneM

I'm not really listening to this song, but it's looping in my mind, because MY KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

jetser said:


> I'm ashamed to tell you this, but this really gets me:


Never be ashamed of a masterpiece containing a kazoo solo. :tongue:


----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM




----------



## bleghc




----------



## HIX




----------



## Hypaspist

Whippit said:


> My parents had an old 8-track player, and I bought this album for it at a thrift store, which seemed like the perfect medium, I could imagine some trucker listening to it in 70's hurdling down the highway with his CB radio.


The first time I heard the song was honestly in a car funnily enough with a CB radio in it. Hanging around in the summer.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Samari




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser

I don't listen to one song particularly but I've been listening to Booksmart soundtrack all summer.

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/333xuRZr7WYZUlsXes8v5p?si=bMecDwHER2KtyKSLwAs4Pg

Or to be more precise these are the songs from the movie Booksmart, this is not one soundtrack. They're from all genres.
Have fun.


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Forest Nymph

Bad Religion is still so relevant.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## horseloverfat

wondering which group of others implanted the idea for that song in her head.

grant cameron was on target with the connection between music and et and all that, best way to interface with the young.


----------



## AnneM

horseloverfat said:


> wondering which group of others implanted the idea for that song in her head.
> 
> grant cameron was on target with the connection between music and et and all that, best way to interface with the young.


Too bad Kanye West ruins this song!!!

I think it was the alien Russell Brand that implanted this in her.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Firelily

Fxxx i lovvvvvveeeeeeeeee this song :mellow:


I'd thunder strike him if i could :wink: 

hell yeah 

bahahaha


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Samari




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## horseloverfat

AnneM said:


> Too bad Kanye West ruins this song!!!
> 
> I think it was the alien Russell Brand that implanted this in her.


Well kanye's not in that version, but yeah he ruins it.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM

@AdaptingMotif Are you......a techno boy?


----------



## AdaptingMotif

@AnneM eh... I'm all over the place ... a lot of what I listen to has electronic elements to it but I would hardly at all call myself a techno boy


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## mimesis




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Surreal Snake said:


>


Now you are just being rude! Not responding to Anigma is fucked up!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## 74893H




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Paulie

these guys are fun!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc

a whole-ass bop


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## bleghc

ft. my spotify listening history in the past two hrs.

lmao.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Evil Batman Dude lives on and on ...


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Have times changed and not for the better.


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Dr Whoresy

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> Have times changed and not for the better.


For the worse. 

Marry Robbins is a beautiful singer of a bygone era that most people have never even heard of anymore. It saddens me. Speaking of Marty Robbins, here is another beautiful song by him:


----------



## bleghc




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

I never ran from nuthin' but the police...


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aridela




----------



## bleghc




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Forest Nymph

The Greta Thunberg song, I love these characters from Gen Z and their environmental and vegan activism these children are a gift. I don't believe that about all children generically, these children literally astound me. I saw a clip of a thirteen years old girl getting arrested for protesting climate change in Seattle. Of course though her mother is a lawyer. They're Our Children. I feel good about what part over the years I played in that. How amazing to love the next teenagers instead of deriding them. What a turning point in the Western world. They are the only hope.


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## BigApplePi

There is no reason why you can't take this call:


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Lucan1010

I watched Kiki's delivery service for the first time last week and I've had this stuck in my head since. It's such a happy and sad song, alongside an incredibly catchy tune.


----------



## LostHaven




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Folsom




----------



## bearlybreathing

great music video too


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## bleghc




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## bleghc




----------



## AdaptingMotif

@strawberryLola


----------



## LostHaven




----------



## AdaptingMotif

@LostHaven

WOW... fucking badass shystuffztoken dude seriously
wow

BBQ BBQ BBQ BBQ BBQ :smug:












yeaaaaaa Jon Gromm is either alien or angel... we'll have to cut him open to find out if he's full of green goo or feathers... I wonders

♫♂♫☼♫♀♫♪►

MOOOOOOZIIIIIIKZ
@AnneM
@ENIGMA2019


----------



## LostHaven

@AdaptingMotif

Haha thanks, I've been into Asian math rock recently a lot of gems in the genre.


----------



## AdaptingMotif

sorta off-theme but just rediscovered this song after too long soooooooooo:


----------



## AnneM




----------



## Samari




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Aridela




----------



## HIX




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Crowbo

Now that I'm back home


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM

Crowbo said:


> Now that I'm back home


Absolutely nothing. How was your vaca??


----------



## Crowbo

AnneM said:


> Absolutely nothing. How was your vaca??


It was awesome! So much epic scenery roud:


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Aridela




----------



## LostHaven




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## AdaptingMotif

I disown myself for loving this song

you can't do that

I just did 

harumph... I'll tickle you til you like it to

Can't tickle yourself ya friggin flamer

FINE ... Hate it all you want ... don't let my light wands flay you while I'm dancing Mr. Humbug








I mean seriously what would you prefer Die Antwoord?





]

hell no... ... you scare me dude... seriously... don't you have any normal music in here... 

yeah sure... here... go rock your wanker off


----------



## AnneM

@AdaptingMotif I didn't get the memo that Yeah Yeah Yeahs weren't cool. 

Why _wouldn't_ somebody like that song?

But the real question is: can you dance like that werewolf dude, or whatever he is?


----------



## AdaptingMotif

I've only met one other person who likes that song too... but I do looooove it like ALA... ALA yeah ALA


----------



## AnneM

@AdaptingMotif I guess there's just no accounting for the bad taste of others.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Aridela




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Such the story of my life.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Paulie

great!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## AnneM

My husband told me today that every time he hears this song he thinks of me. Uh....thanks?


----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## 74893H




----------



## mimesis




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

From one of my favorite childhood films, _Rigoletto_. :blushed:


----------



## bleghc

* *




thank u @Ax !! am now internalizing emotions i hadnt b4 in listening 2 this song again


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## bleghc

i really like this cover. her voice kinda reminds me of kina grannis'.


----------



## AdaptingMotif

BOOM... I win


----------



## The Dude




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## AnneM




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Folsom




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Alice Alipheese

https://youtu.be/luQSQuCHtcI


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Hifrad

PJ Harvey - When Under Ether


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## bleghc




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Kaznos

:crazy:Rainbows, neon and metal:yeah:​


----------



## bleghc




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


>


Whoa. That is really fucking weird. I almost posted that last week.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Purrfessor

AnneM said:


> Whoa. That is really fucking weird. I almost posted that last week.


Don't you know I found it in my history having never listened to it (this version) before? Probably from the "stalker" I have.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## AnneM

Backandyeow said:


> Don't you know I found it in my history having never listened to it (this version) before? Probably from the "stalker" I have.


Your stalker told me to tell you she retired.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Enoch




----------



## AnneM

@AdaptingMotif


----------



## Hero of Freedom




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Paulie




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Suntide




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## AnneM

Sigh. Music these dayz just isn't what it was 16 years ago.


----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Aridela

@AdaptingMotif Royksopp are quite niche, almost forgotten all about them. Used to listen to their stuff back when I was in high school.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Aridela




----------



## mimesis




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## Aridela




----------



## jetser




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Siku




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Folsom




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Introvertia

It's been playing inside my head on loop for days


----------



## strawberryLola

:yeah:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The CW




----------



## The CW




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## BlunKram

Dreamcatcher-What


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist

(Didn't even see the post above this before coming here, I swear.)


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## Flow Ozzy

To all those leotards who think Halford can't sing this live ... :smug:


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake

new tool


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Paulie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Hypaspist

Which is a cover of:


* *












.... but performed on their 1993 unplugged MTV performance alongside members of Meat Puppets before the recording of the NY version.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## MonarK




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Hifrad




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/moter-gr%2Fomegadriver


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/phaserlandmusic%2Fresemblance-in-machine-new-ep-out-now


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/phaserlandmusic%2Felectric-atlantic-feat-nikki-dodds


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## jetser




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

oh wait


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

oh dear
it has be a long while since I've listened to this


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## TITO

I've listened to this one for the first time at the beginning of the movie "Hancock":


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jjcu




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Aridela




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Mzku




----------



## AnneM




----------



## AnneM

@Rong Wong Jamiroquai! BLAST FROM THE PAST!!! That was my fav video at a certain point in my childhood.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## HIX




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mzku

gorillaz - the fall album

too lazy to post link


----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## ReliK




----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Aridela




----------



## AnneM

@Aridela I wonder where they found that little alien girl!


----------



## Aridela

AnneM said:


> @Aridela I wonder where they found that little alien girl!


You know what, it never occurred to me as a question :spacecraft-1:


----------



## VoodooDolls

probably my favourite off of fifa19 soundtrack


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Hifrad




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## 74893H

You guys have NO idea


----------



## Folsom




----------



## jetser

It slowly catches up to me.






Also, wtf, is she trying to turn into a doll?


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## ReliK

'Songs of 'salvation' to 'sad' the soul


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## ReliK




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Eu_citzen

First time I heard it I was convinced it was a female singing.:bored:


----------



## Judson Joist

Listened to this last Friday the 13th.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## UpClosePersonal




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/siriusmo%2Fthe-uninvited-guest-medley


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/memphisindustries%2Fnzca-lines-two-hearts-french-79-remix-1


__
https://soundcloud.com/vincenzo-salvia%2Fdomenica-feat-giusi-telesca


----------



## Firelily




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

300 posts to 10k.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## TacoTach

That 2011 vibe...


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## HIX

Now go watch the movie


----------



## jetser




----------



## Kaznos

Here we go again...


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Sybow

Crowbo said:


>


Really? Never knew you listened to queensryche, saw them live at the beginning of this month xD


----------



## Malan0

Dharia - (Uu Nai Na) Sugar And Brownies (Lyrics)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## mimesis

Happy Birthday Nile!


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## HIX




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## Mange




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## VoodooDolls

far from their best times with enema and toypaj but an enjoyable album nevertheless


----------



## 74893H




----------



## Sybow




----------



## jjcu




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sybow said:


>


Hey!!! Long time no see


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## jetser

I like the beats on this one


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## jetser




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Sybow

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Hey!!! Long time no see


Heya! Been a while indeed :tongue:


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Forest Nymph

I can't figure out why I can't find this on YouTube. It seems odd that even AFTER Climate Strike this isn't a hot take that can only be had in the precious domains of Twitter. 

https://twitter.com/search?q=climate strike song&src=typed_query

Because Twitter is fickle. YouTube holds decades, like a library.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Forest Nymph said:


> I can't figure out why I can't find this on YouTube. It seems odd that even AFTER Climate Strike this isn't a hot take that can only be had in the precious domains of Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=climate strike song&src=typed_query
> 
> Because Twitter is fickle. YouTube holds decades, like a library.


Something that occurred to me that is this is We Are the World, 30 years later. Except it's more direct now. Because We Are the World was about climate change in the 80s. People knew it was going on back then. It was already causing drought (as it is now) and people were dying because of it. In recent years people are dying in greater numbers due to drought and climate change wars, people are dying due to floods and hurricanes and tsunamis, but people knew back then.

What I'm trying to tell you is that We are the World was the 80s Climate Strike Song. Except people didn't get it back then. Purposefully. It was orchestrated, to lead you to believe, Africans died in droughts, just because of God, and it was our duty to feed them. Instead of talking about Carbon Colonialism, what our carbon footprint does to the global south, and how it was over 130 degrees in Saudi Arabia this year, which will kill a human being in a few hours, which is making parts of the Middle East uninhabitable.

It's all going to become uninhabitable. People are going to flee the Middle East. There will be about a billion climate refugees in the next decade. We'll all move North, wars will start, unimaginable numbers of people will die, and I shout so loud because I know the truth. Let's face it, I've known the truth since I was a child, listening to We Are the World and afraid of God destroying the world by fire.

My step-mother told me that, she knew about climate change, my ten year old dreams were full of Earth burning, she knew.






We are the world, we fucking go vegan and ride our bikes, stop driving our cars and eating hamburgers. Get a clue!


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Paulie said:


>


Nice one ! I'm listening to it !


----------



## Forest Nymph

This song is almost holy to me, I love beaches, my mother, my father, in Florida....my grandpa in the Navy.... we love beaches. I live near them now. I feel dead when I'm away from the ocean.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

I got this in my youtube recommendation.Never heard this before.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Mzku




----------



## jetser




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## KSYHM




----------



## 74893H

This is one of the most unfairly overlooked metal songs of all time. Amazing song.
(Upload quality's a bit ruined by YouTube compression)


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Penny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mzku




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReliK




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Kintsugi

:brocoli::yeah::carrot:


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Charus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Whippit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## nonnaci




----------



## Judson Joist

Why do I love this _*robo-rabbit-carnival-clown*_ music so much?!
:blushed:




:crazy:


----------



## HIX




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Super Luigi

It's over now, but I recently listened to the soundtrack for March of the Penguins.
I'm surprised how short it is.


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## jjcu




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## jetser




----------



## Penny




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Wisteria

hi im a weeb


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kintsugi

:crying:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

"Look what you did. The city is burning because of you" "I know. It is beautiful, isn't it?"


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

I love this song so much! A powerful strong moving deep song that cuts right through your heart.


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Marcella

n 89 i had this video on VHS and i broke the cassette cause i played and rewinded it so many many times... Love this VIDEO !! This is the sequel to "Poison" video. Poison was about fighting his senses and trying not to loving someone who he knows was "venenomus poison", and we can assume in the end he failed and ended loving her so roughly, until the point turned violent. The riff in the brginning is similar to the one of Poison but very slow. The album 'TRASH' starts with side A with Poison and side B starts with Bed Of Nails.


----------



## Marcella

This is my favorite song from TOM PETTY! Tom Petty has not said what this is about, but there are two common interpretations. It could be about Petty's divorce from his wife Jane, which happened a year before this was recorded. Another possibility is that it is about marijuana, as "Mary Jane" is slang for pot and the lyrics refer to killing the pain, which the drug is known for. Mike Campbell offered this explanation: "My take on it is it can be whatever you want it to be. A lot of people think it's a drug reference, and if that's what you want to think, it very well could be, but it could also just be a goodbye love song."


----------



## Marcella

This song is about a married woman who was unable to have a child with her husband...she was the flower he was the seed... then it happened one day, when we came around the same way. you can imagine his surprise when he saw his own eyes.......she told him she was in love with another man (husband) and that he gave her the one thing her husband couldn't, a child...........


----------



## Marcella

I always cry whenever i hear this song. It’s not possible to forget someone whom you have loved for so many years but ended up with someone else. I can't help, but cry. Nowadays no more lyrics can compare something like this.


----------



## BigApplePi

Here's another one:


----------



## Penny




----------



## Marcella

One of my top favorite Meatloaf tunes along with I would do anything for love. I really love this song... reminds me of a lot of things about love being blind. This song makes me sleep in tears. So many mainstream songs from today can't touch songs like this. This is singing with your whole heart and mind. The beauty of love. I never get tired of listening to this and singing it as well.


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Marcella

I really love this song. One of the best ballads ever recorded. The lyrics are beautifully profound. Its hard to forget someone you loved to much that when they're gone your all alone and all you have is the memories of them. What really sucks is when the memories are always there and no matter how hard you try you cant get them out of your head, love is forever i guess. Better to have loved and lost than to not have loved at all. "You were the first, you'll be the last." Such a powerful statement. One of the Greatest love songs with (real)FEELINGS....it will forever rip my emotions and tear up my heart.


----------



## Marcella

I love this song!!! This song is about Blackie's ex at one time, who died in a motorcycle crash. You can feel the pain , distress , agony and intensity in his vocals and lyrics.


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Marcella

This song makes me cry. One of my favorite Cinderella songs. Another masterpiece from the genius Keifer. My love is like a steam train rolling down the tracks - killer lyrics.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

One of the most successful artists from my little country, I'm in love with her last single.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

These guys rocked me all through middle school and high school.


----------



## Marcella

Jon Bon Jovi is one of the good guys. He gives and gives to his family, his fans and people who are "down on their luck" Anyone would be lucky to have Jon as a friend. As I said he is one of the good guys and I admire him for that. Easily one of the best bands to ever rock the Earth and easily one of the best frontmen and businessmen of music.


----------



## Marcella

This is a song that cuts your soul. I can't listen to this, without tears in my eyes...what a song! WASP is so underrated... This is one of the best songs ever written. One of the best songs of all time. A bit inspired by Comfortably Numb, on steroids... This is a true Metal masterpiece and Blackie Lawless is true Metal legend.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

:laughing:


----------



## hoangvanloi00000

i just love his vocal..hehe


----------



## Marcella

I'm mainly a rock chick but can't say no to the flow.


----------



## Marcella

Totally fell for this melancholy sound way back in 1993. Still brings back very vivid summertime memories and being 17. This song takes me right back there for 6 minutes every time! David Coverdale has the most unique voice.


----------



## Marcella

This film still breaks my heart to pieces.


----------



## Marcella

I love Poison... their music never dies... So we have The Dirt, now we need Poison and Def Leppard movies


----------



## Marcella

Greatest best friend song ever written. Clapton guitar and Sting voice, well matched ! Sting has always been a very handsome man.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

Favorite pink Floyd song... Guitar solo gets me every time. I just love Gilmore's guitar, it takes you to an ethereal place, it sounds so joyful and bittersweet at the same time... Pure beauty!


----------



## Marcella

DIRTY DANCING is in my top ten movies. Swayze is electric and Jennifer is perfect as the innocent, cookie-cutter Jewish girl who stumbles into love and then literally flies into her lover's arms in front of Daddy and the world. A must-see for any generation! I think one of the better Patrick Swayze vehicles. Love this movie have been watching this since I was a kid and still until this day R.I.P Patrick Swayze I hope your up there dancing in heaven with the angels.


----------



## Marcella

As featured in Days of Thunder, back when Tom Cruise was Tom Cruise, not all weird like he is now. Love this song...Leave me breathless, cover me, show me heaven, oh oh oh..and it feels divine.


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Kaznos

:carrot:BEWARE MY 666TH POST:carrot:


----------



## Marcella

Def Leppard in ROCK ROLL HALL OF FAME 2019. About time!!! 41 years together and well over 100 amazing songs. That is longer that the vast majority of marriages in today's world! A LONG time coming and rightly deserved!!!


----------



## Marcella

Possibly one of the best driving songs on the planet ever .


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Cuttlefish

This music helped me come to terms with my family being one less member. I'm thankful all of us had the opportunity to say goodbye. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Marcella

Bret Michaels has perfect lips. To this day he still looks sooo hot!! Poison ROCKS!!


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## AnneM




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Marcella

This is a song i will always love Freddie at is best so true to life . The man was a genius.


----------



## Marcella

I grew up with bands like Scorpions, Poison, Guns n Roses, Bon Jovi, Warrant, Motley Crue, Aerosmith etc. I love this music !


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Marcella

How can anyone with a heart beat NOT love this song.


----------



## Marcella

The deepest and most powerful Aerosmith song. I love this song so much! When I hear it I can imagine the whole story, it's incredible. Steven Tyler donated money to get a house ready for domestic abuse women victims when he learned they are called Janie's Houses.


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

My favourite song from Aerosmith. DREAM ON! THIS SONG MAKES ME FEEL LIKE ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Marcella

Rock was never better then at the 80s/early 90s when Heavy Metal bands were ruling the world. I loved Mark Slaughter , I also was in love with Vince Neil, Bret Michaels , Axl Rose, Sebastian Bach , Jon Bon Jovi , Kip Winger , Tom Keifer , Jani Lane ...


----------



## Marcella

Nobody was more badass than Motley Crue! Tommy Lee was one of the best straightforward 4/4 drummers of the time. No arguing that. Nikki was an amazing songwriter too. And Mick Mars wrote some of the best guitar riffs of the 80's. However, I have always found his guitar solos to be humdrum. Even Vince back in the 80's/early 90's could at least hold a tune. And sing the words, mostly. The best thing was that he was a terrific frontman. Amazing to watch live. So raw and energetic. He lost that in the late 90's and has never even tried to get it back, only got worse and worse until now he can't even sing a full word and relies 100% on auto-tune to stay even close to correct in terms of pitch and key.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

Check out this one. What Sebastian Bach did here was a tribute and he did it in his own style...which absolutely rocks! The way he rocks that last chorus is electric and everyone there was lucky to hear it. I love Bach. One of best rock vocalists you'll ever hear. You can see that the entire band was having a blast while playing with Seb. Sebastian was so damn beautiful! Sebastian was hot! He still got it going on.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bleghc




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## d e c a d e n t




----------



## Marcella

Surreal Snake said:


>


Vince Neil , my future husband at age 15. He was so sexy back then.


----------



## Marcella

When I was 16 (1992) I paid £16 in a Virgin Megastore for the Point Break soundtrack, just for this song (there were a couple others on there that were ok too, luckily). Imagine trying to explain that to a 16 year old today! Ratt and Point Break . One of the last songs of a great generation .


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

This is my favorite DOKKEN song. I love this song! Dokken rocks!


----------



## ReliK




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Marcella

I love GnR so much!


----------



## Marcella

Warrant's best power ballad, imo.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Marcella

Surreal Snake said:


>


What an awesome song. Have you heard the It's five o clock somewhere album? Slash's Snakepit?


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Marcella

THIS SONG REALLY ROCKS!!! I remember when this song hit MTV in 1992, these guys were so awesome now no one from my generation even remembers Hardline. This song was the last great single of the hair band era, struggling to breathe under the weight of the depressing and un-melodic thuds of grunge. The record companies pushed grunge on us.


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Marcella

I remember being instantly hooked on to the song when I first heard it. How these guys did not rise to the top I will never know. Incredible musicians, with great songs.


----------



## Marcella

Back in 1992 my neighbor called the cops ‘coz he said we (me and my sister) played this too loud.


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Marcella

I was sooo in love with Kip Winger! I also was in love with Vince Neil, Bret Michaels , Axl Rose, Mark Slaughter , Jon Bon Jovi , Sebastian Bach , Tom Keifer , Jani Lane ... . My god I miss my youth. This ballad like so many others was the reason why this genre of music was the GREATEST!


----------



## Marcella

Kip Winger has got to be the sexiest man alive. I was sooo in love with Kip Winger! He was sooooooooo hot! I still think he is. Kip is so hot in this video. Oh what I would've done for this man. Loved that he looked so animalistic, like a wolf.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## blood roots

amazing lol


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## blood roots

this is thee
theme song for when I'm feeling extra spicy. ghost pepper type shit.


----------



## Marcella

I always liked this song. This Song is so deep and meaning filled. so much emotion, I get tears in my eyes and weep for those that suffer.


----------



## Judson Joist

I actually cry when I listen to this.
:blushed:





Hold me.
:crying:


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Gurthang




----------



## Marcella

This is among Jon's best songs. One of the best songs amazingly written,it puts a smile in my face every time i listen to it.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Baby Driver the movie brought me there


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

GSC, RSE, FRLG, DDPPt, HGSS yes
XY, SMUSUM, SS... NO.
BW BW2, indifferent.
RBY, nostalgic but boring.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Gurthang said:


>


I thought she was a guy at first.


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Marcella

I love this! whew! great bands! This brings back tears. Warrant, Firehouse and Trixter Rules!


----------



## Marcella

Love love love this track. I really like this album. I like C.C. but I will not say that Richie is bad. Everyone is good in their own way.


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## The Dude




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Energumen




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Marcella

Underrated Band. Vito Bratta underrated guitarist. White Lion will be always in my list of fave band. Awesome band, great singer and guitarist, nice songwriters. I miss this time in my life !! I'm very grateful to have been able to experience the late 80s/early 90s as a teenage girl !!!!!


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Marcella

Awesome song from a totally kick ass album; one of the best of its genre ever. The perfect breakup song. Great memories, Love the late 80's- early 90's. When life was so easy...so innocent...so fun.


----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

This song reminds me of my high school CRUSH, 
I remember when I was in his arms!!


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DudeGuy

it was summer of '05, I was a dishwasher. the lead chef likes to annoy the other cooks with singing "where does the good go" and then I go and learn the song so I can join, because it's a good song.

Oh but this one too, I liked this one.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Six

*"Everything in this world is magic - except to the magician..."*


----------



## jetser

Six said:


> *"Everything in this world is magic - except to the magician..."*


One of the most underrated soundtracks of all time.


----------



## Marcella

I'm forever thankful to have lived my teen years in the late 80's /early 90's. 



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7E7pvLxmI[/video]


----------



## Marcella




----------



## Marcella




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Theodore




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## jetser




----------



## Sybow




----------



## steppenik

I am listening to the rhythmic grinding of teeth, sometimes varied by muffled version caused by the sugar free chewing gum. The hits, and/or misses on the chewing gum seem pretty random.
I started chewing the gum just over six months ago because that intruders managed to find a way to a more potent way to distract me away from my thought experiments.
Finally I played moving target and seem to be almost free of them.
As for what is commonly called music ... I have mostly cut it, and network video gibble gabble, out of my life ... So very distractive.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Marcella

This song hits me to the core!! Oh God i can't even say how much i love this song... It's sooooooo damn' powerfull!!!!!! There is so much passion in this song. The one who got away and ran will always be missed. I love Aerosmith from the heart.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Marcella

Love this song big time...Ratt N Roll.


----------



## Fennel




----------



## Marcella

I grew up with this band. This song is classic! It really reminds me of my middle/ high school days ...Oh what a song....I MISS THOSE OLD DAYS ...LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S ..OH GOD...Best years of MY life. I miss hot guys with long hair and I can see their butts in their 501s bcuz they fit them perfectly and wore metal t-shirts.


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser

Marcella said:


> I grew up with this band. This song is classic! It really reminds me of my middle/ high school days ...Oh what a song....I MISS THOSE OLD DAYS ...LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S ..OH GOD...Best years of MY life. I miss hot guys with long hair and I can see their butts in their 501s bcuz they fit them perfectly and wore metal t-shirts.


I guess it's safe to say you're ISFJ.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Marcella

One of the best COVERS EVER! This video is full of cameo's of celebrities that made the 90's memorable. You can tell everybody was having a good time making this video.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mzku




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Marcella

Love this song so much


----------



## Marcella

I like this so much better than the original. WARRANT rocks!!!


----------



## jetser




----------



## DudeGuy

I was watching a GAP commercial





and that's an instrumental version of


----------



## Marcella

This song brings back memories. Mark Slaughter has an amazing voice. Great vocal range. I remember this song back in 1992! I bought the cassette of the entire album. My boyfriend had a 1982 Chevrolet Camaro Z-28 with an awesome stereo system and he would blare it! It had an AM/FM cassette player pullout! Yes, you read it right! No cd player! Anyway, this song takes me back to my high school days! A very memorable time with memorable music. This was when rock bands were still rock bands!


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## jetser




----------



## hellonearth

Listening and watching.


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## VoodooDolls

dat bum bam bum


----------



## VoodooDolls

THERE ARE NO UGLY WOMEN, JUST LITTLE ALCOHOL


----------



## Aridela




----------



## Marcella

This song makes me really sad and nostalgic. I like this version alot more than the Cat Stevens version.


----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Marcella

Love this song! This song will always remind me of Fall 1992. This song always rings so true over the years. To give out such crazy love, it must be some kind of drug. Never have truer words been spoken. I will always be a metal/rock girl . . . it never gets old and neither do I. Age is just a number . . . give me my Def Leppard, Poison, Winger, Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, Aerosmith and more, and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## BrainOFaCHICKEN

The Credence - Have you ever seen the rain

E:
David Gilmour - Wish You Were Here 1080p HD


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## g_w




----------



## g_w




----------



## Marcella

Tom Keifer and Cinderella are one of my Favorite Metal/ Rock Bands of all Time. Love this song!! Love Cinderella!!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Marcella

I love this song. I think out of all the rock bands that have ever existed, Crue has probably had the most bad-ass stories. Motley Crue lived the life that most other rock bands wanted, ROCK LEGENDS!


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Wisteria

finally an appropriate playlist


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Mzku




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Marcella

My favorite METALLICA song.


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Surreal Snake

I fucking hate Metallica


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mzku




----------



## blood roots

lol kodak is so ugly it's great


----------



## DudeGuy

"sometimes u just have to go feral in the woods and cover ur face with some pond moss and that's ok"


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Marcella

THIS SONG HAS ALL TRUE WORDS "THERE'S A DANGER IN LOVING SOMEBODY TOO MUCH"
"AND ITS SAD WHEN YOU KNOW IT'S YOUR HEART YOU CAN'T TRUST" GREAT SONG & BEAT


----------



## Marcella

As a teen I’ve always remembered this performance. It stuck with me all this time and it’s still awesome..just has that loose fun rock n roll vibe. Flesh n Blood a hugely underrated album.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Marcella

Cinderella rocks. I immediately become a stripper when I hear this song.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Sybow

I mean.. it has a chicken solo, how can i not listen to that.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## jetser

I've just remembered this childhood favourite of mine


----------



## The Dude




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Charus




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Folsom




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## jetser




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## blood roots




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## ReliK




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Sybow




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Vinisius

An amazing song )
Ta-ku "Love again"


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Folsom




----------



## hellonearth




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Theodore

Usually don't go for YouTube gimmick music but these are really good.


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Miss Sophia 124




----------



## jjcu




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## blood roots




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## blood roots




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Albatross




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Albatross

_Axel Bauer_
Would she be in my shoes
Stronger than a man
At the bottom of these dead ends
Where she forsakes me
Living in Hell
Dying in the line of duty
Should I , to please her ,
Go as far as this
Would it possible that I reach that
Would it possible that they forgive us
Would it possible to be loved
As we are

_Zazie_
Would he be in my shoes
Sometimes
When my wings crease
& My islands drown
I bend under the weight
Bend under the weight
Of this half of a woman
That he wants me to be
I don't mind being The Beauty
But not being left sleeping in the hoods
I don't mind being a queen
But not the shadow of the king
Should I give up
Should I bleed
So he could love me, too
As I am

_
Zazie_
Could he try to
_Axel Bauer_
Would she take, for me
_Zazie_
Open the door a little
_Axel Bauer_
Just one step
_Zazie_
Could he make it again
_Axel Bauer_
Another effort
_Zazie_
One gesture , one step towards me
_Axel Bauer_
One step towards me

_Zazie & Axel Bauer_
I don't expect you
To be the same
I don't expect you
To understand me
But only you to love me
As I am

_Axel Bauer_
Does she try to figure what it's like to be me
Sometimes
What should I do
So she sees me
Living in Hell
Dying as a line of duty
Do you want to make me
Someone that I am not
I'd like to try & make the effort
To look you in the eyes
But the silence is dead
& Yours freezes me
My soul mate
Look for the error
The more my blood pours out
& the more you're afraid

_
Axel Bauer_
Should I tell you about
_Zazie_
I am not asking for anything
_Axel Bauer_
The cloudy waters where I wander
_Zazie_
Such as where you go , where you have been
_Axel Bauer_
Do you really need to know about
_Zazie_
Everything you hide
_Axel Bauer_
This doubt deep inside of me
_Zazie_
Deep inside of you

_ 
Zazie & Axel Bauer_
I don't expect you
To be the same
I don't expect you
To understand me
But only you to love me (x2)
As I am

When I doubt
When I fall
& When the road
Is too long
When sometimes
I'm not
What you expect from me
What do you want
Us to do?
What would you have done
If you were in my shoes?


----------



## blood roots




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## blood roots




----------



## ReliK

When you finally get 'in touch' with all those feels...


----------



## ReliK

and find yourself still standing


----------



## Folsom




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## jetser

It's European hardstyle, might not be suitable for Americans.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## ReasonforTreason

How the hell does this work so well


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Marcella

I've been listening to the Crue since I was 11 year old. I had posters on my bedroom wall. I played this song, thousands of times during my middle school years.
When I was 12 my mom bought me a denim jean jacket.. I waited until she went to work and brought out the bleach and magic marker to make a stone washed Motley Crue jacket... she was pissed! I loved that jacket!


----------



## integra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Marcella

I love this song so much. His vocals are extraordinary. RIP David Bowie.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Marcella

This song always kicks straight to the heart these are real romantic, love songs classic is best still nothing can beat these Bon Jovi songs.


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Marcella

What I Love about this song it's perfect. It pulls you in from beginning to end. I can't see anyone else singing it. Lita's Beautiful and she can really belt out a song plus she's badass on guitar like a man. Ozzy's a beast at what he does. That's why we Love him. The lyrics are killer. Lyrics so memorable they ride inside your soul deep in feeling.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## The Dude

The memories with this song...


----------



## TacoTach




----------



## ReasonforTreason

Honestly I never understood the hate for Creed. They were a great band and Mark Tremonti is my number 1 guitarist, plus all the band members formed Alter Bridge with Myles Kennedy in Scott Stapp's place.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Marcella

Such a powerful song that always brings me back to alot of special times in my life!! So sad and beautiful.


----------



## Marcella

Really underrated song imo... It's one of those songs that the writer poured his soul out on to the paper this song was written on. All these years and I still get so emotional/cry every time I listen to this song. I've been listening to this for 30 years. This is classic and their biggest hit!!!!


----------



## lokasenna

Folsom said:


>


This is one of my very favorite songs from one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Energumen




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## jetser




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Paulie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Marcella

I had so many posters of Poison on my bedroom walls back in my middle/high school years! Along with Skid Row, Guns n Roses,Winger, Motley Crue, Cinderella, Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, Def Leppard, Slaughter, Alice Cooper, Ratt, Warrant etc !


----------



## Marcella

I Love this song. Cinderella didn't really get the credit they deserve. They were actually really good musicians.


----------



## Marcella

Such a classic from a golden era of music. I wish I could go back sometimes. Nothing like the 80's and early 90's era. The world was truly a better place, with better music, movies, and was just a better time in general. I had so much fun as a teenage girl back then.One of the most beautiful things about this song is the tight guitar riff.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## horseloverfat




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Blazkovitz




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Marcella

This song is bittersweet to my heart. Steven sings it so well, I can feel the anguish. It is sweet misery!! Love this man!!


----------



## Sybow




----------



## 74893H




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## jjcu




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Marcella

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OZZY !!


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## integra




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## DudeGuy

ah yes, this was the song i was thinking of


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## SteadySteve

Roy Ayers - Everybody loves the sunshine (Hi Fidel Cartel Remix)


----------



## Marcella

Why do i find Blackie Lawless so sexy.... i don't even get it yet.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Suntide




----------



## smallhead




----------



## Folsom




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## LostHaven




----------



## lokasenna

_
some evening skies are yellow
and over my head they're blue
what happened to the green between
it happened to me too_


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## EyeSack

I Hate U I Love U by Gnash ft Olivia O'Brien


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Folsom




----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Energumen




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## integra




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*3:35* Acryl Madness - Adverse 

That is my favourite right there..


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*BRING YOUR OWN BEPIS*


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Im listening to a CD but dunno the song name but only a few lyrics so im looking it up on YouTube and here it is

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3JjSUZ5-_Xs

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser

My favourite song of maybe all time


----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## integra




----------



## Folsom




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## integra




----------



## Marcella

Madonna.. She blew the world away and pissed off Every one. I love this song.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## ReliK

Right, _quite right_ - You're bloody well right, ya gotta _bloody right_ to saaaeeah.


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Had a lot of fun discovering this album, being a Primus fan.


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Wisteria

bc studying


----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Marcella

Ending the original Mad Max trilogy with this song was just fantastic.Still sounds excellent 34 years later. One of the best songs ever!!


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## mimesis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra

Well okeeeeey so it's not a song, but...


----------



## Electra




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Electra




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Sybow




----------



## VoodooDolls

during christmas season i always listen to toxicity by soad, no reason


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Sybow




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## bleghc




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Paulie




----------



## jjcu




----------



## HIX




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## bleghc




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## HIX




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Kintsugi

This film is a masterpiece but it's never talked about?


----------



## Kintsugi

Because the other part of me told me to stop being such a boring fart :laughing:






Sorry, not sorry :brocoli::carrot::words::rockon:


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## KSYHM




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## Whippit

Enjoying this makes me feel like a Boomer.


----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Soul Kitchen said:


>


That album cover.


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Electra

I hope you got_ a minute or two_ roud:
I reasantly read that some of my grandparents (not sure how many generations ago) and/or their family sang this song in a party.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Electra said:


> I hope you got_ a minute or two_ roud:
> I reasantly read that some of my grandparents (not sure how many generations ago) and/or their family sang this song in a party.


Thanks for sharing! It sounds a bit like a viking sea shanty. Your ancestors came from the Faroe Islands?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Electra said:


> According to 23 and me it goes something like this at the moment:
> 
> 
> View attachment 837325
> 
> 
> Mother:
> U5a1 Father:
> Y-DNA HAPLOGROUP: R-P312, R-M269
> Grandmother:
> mtDNA HAPLOGROUP: U4a
> 
> 
> 
> So as you see accoring to the DNA test I should be pretty much Norwegian-Danish but these grandparents _here_ were said to speak a language called Rodi in addition to Norwegian, and they were travvelers, and mainly lived on boats.
> It's a bit of a mystery. But they spoke norwegian and sang norwegian and in a book about them it says they sang this song, in addition to others.
> It is a possibility they were norwegians who lived somewhat on "the side of society" in a way.


I looked up the Rodi language, and I only just found out about the Norwegian Travellers, who are a distinct ethnic group from the Romani. I think if you had Romani heritage, it'd show up in the 23andMe results. As a Norwegian, you'd be accustomed to hearing different Norwegian dialects, so maybe it might not seem all that "different" to you.

That British ancestry of yours is interesting. I'm of mixed British/Scandinavian ancestry myself, but my proportions are pretty much the opposite of yours.


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Electra

Nothing yet, I just woke up


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


>


My favourite bassline of all time.


----------



## Soul Kitchen

@Electra Sound familiar?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Electra

Soul Kitchen said:


> @*Electra* Sound familiar?


Come as you are, as you where, as I want you to be :laughing:
Hmmm....that's oddly familiar ye :thinking:
Could it be...do you think...could it be that Nirvana got hold of the track...??


----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> Come as you are, as you where, as I want you to be :laughing:
> Hmmm....that's oddly familiar ye :thinking:
> Could it be...do you think...could it be that Nirvana got hold of the track...??


I like this one too.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Marcella

I LOVE BILLY IDOL


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Firelily




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## jetser

Firelily said:


>


I don't have a favourite rocker, but if I had one....


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Kaznos

(Also, dude in front looks like he is carrying his doggo on his head.)


----------



## Electra




----------



## IDENTITYCRISIS




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ReliK




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Introvertia

the whiny post-breakup depression songs, here we come.


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## vante

Ela é minha artista preferida e essa música me toca de uma maneira que não tem explicação, está sempre na repetição.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## HannahB

George Ezra - Hold My Girl :heart:


----------



## Whippit




----------



## Six

*When they flip the switch*
_please_
*do not stay*
*I couldn't bear for you to remember me this way*


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Ok so nobody else is postin' roud:


----------



## lokasenna




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Kaznos

How come I haven't heard about this before?




Also, 10/10 visuals.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Electra said:


>


----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake

\


----------



## Whippit




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## jetser




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## revolutioninthot




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## DeXtinite




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Sybow




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## WarmMachines

Electra said:


>


This unearthed memories I didn't know exist.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Electra




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/datashat%2Fshooz-who


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/touched-music%2Fquench-skavenger-orphan


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sybow

Uploaded 13 years ago.. sheez.. makes me feel old


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Whippit

Hardcore teen nostalgia for me.


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## HIX




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Folsom




----------



## aware.7

Chris deburgh. Lady in red.

For all us, the @Catwalk ‘s in this world! :x ;pp


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Folsom

I imagine it's quite a unique experience to see these guys live.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

[video=youtube;HjK30nhy7CU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpzpwpCDzEQ&list=PLFu5eKHFUkn4husmTAVwDRKBKaqqqddX9&index=185[/url] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjK30nhy7CU[/video]


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Six




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Alice Alipheese




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Aridela




----------



## SecondStar

Currently, in this exact moment, "I love it" by Icona Pop


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

SecondStar said:


> Currently, in this exact moment, "I love it" by Icona Pop







You're welcome.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## The Dude

The Voyage of the HMS Beagle

https://allthingscomedy.com/podcast/the-dollop 

:laughing:


----------



## HIX




----------



## integra




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## jetser




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Sybow




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## integra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## ReliK

young daughter will be singing this song on Saturday at a café that does children's karaoke in the mornings. she has been standing in the bathroom mirror watching herself sing it a few times each night for close to a month now, says it helps her overcome her fear cuz she knows exactly what her face looks like when signing.. also so she an use the shower curtain as a pretend stage curtain :laughing:


----------



## Electra




----------



## jjcu




----------



## integra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Folsom




----------



## ReliK




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Thunal33




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## integra




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Phil




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser

Bad Bunny said:


>


Wow it's really beautiful.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Folsom




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Electra




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Aridela




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Electra

A relaxing hurricane at the beach. :thinking2:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## ReliK

meet me in the crowd - people - _people_ - throw your love around - love me - love me


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## grigter

Eminem - I am not afraid


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## integra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## Folsom




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## ReliK

"mmmm _Love & Compassion_ … that day* is *coming. All else are _castles built in the air_" 






We don't need another 'hero' - 2020


----------



## MiraINFJ5w4

https://youtu.be/zeThlAx1q-8


----------



## ReliK




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## integra




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Hypaspist

Caution: Marilyn Manson inside spoiler tags.


* *


----------



## Super Luigi

^ this is my theme song


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jjcu




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Innocentia

Hip hop/noise.


----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus

Radioactive, this video does contain spoilers for BB if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Phil

Sybow said:


> Pretty nice actually.
> Saw the drummer and was like, wait, is that portnoy? So I had to google, and yes its mike portnoy.
> Never actually listened to the band, but its really soothing.


Thanks man! Yeah this is Portnoys new band, best one he's had since Dream Theater! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Sybow




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Innocentia

Lol, to have a gay pride song, and then just after: "sacred medieval chants" from literaly "the dark ages" XD

Here some inversed sacred orthodox chant ^^:


----------



## Libra Sun




----------



## Folsom




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Introvertia

idk why, my mood is the opposite though~


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser

A white rapper providing the punchline for a black rapper (it is just weird is all)


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Tatti

Shakira Objection


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*
Time for some classic..*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*WELCOME TO THE 80S ALTERNATE UNIVERSE*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*WELCOME TO THE 80S ALTERNATE UNIVERSE [ part ii ]*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*WELCOME TO THE 80S ALTERNATE UNIVERSE [LAST ONE]*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Kelly Kapowski




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*Have to admit, I'd got to know Dvorak through Sherlock Holmes novel. I just had to do some research.*

Well.. it was a pretty dramatic piece to play for entertaining your friend you've met for the first time.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*It still cracks me up knowing that both Peter Capaldi and Craig Ferguson were in this band.*


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## CountZero

Notus Asphodelus said:


>


A strange kind of love really cuts you up....


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

CountZero said:


> A strange kind of love really cuts you up....



Lol.. Yes, Peter Murphy's voice is really soothing especially when I'm trying to chill at night. I also like the songs, so it's all good.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser

I wonder what it must be like


----------



## reymond32

Waka Waka by SHakira because missing Football badly


----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Folsom

A few fitting songs for the times we find ourselves in.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## integra




----------



## jetser




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi

kinda sounds like Jaws theme


----------



## Super Luigi

Ave Maria by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Buongiorno a Te by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Di Quella Pira by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Granada by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

La Danza by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

La Donna E Mobile by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Largo Al Factotum by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Nessun Dorma by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

O Sole Mio by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Super Luigi

Torna A Surriento by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## jetser

Notus Asphodelus said:


>


This is so 90s.


----------



## Super Luigi

Vivere by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Six




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

jetser said:


> This is so 90s.


 Makes me wanna bust a move every time I listen to it.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser

"I can't believe how much I hate
Pressures of a new place roll my way"


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Fennel




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Wisteria

premiered 17hrs ago


----------



## integra




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## jetser




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Phil




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Super Luigi

@CountZero

your post reminds me of this


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi

:brocoli: :carrot:

it sounds just like Coconut Mall :thinking:


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## HIX




----------



## jetser




----------



## HIX




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*70s Disco - Malay and English version of the same song.*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*1980s Malay City Pop sung by Shiela Majid*

I find this song rather soothing. As a kid the radio station always used to air this song in the middle of the night to lull me to sleep.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*Thanks to BOWLING FOR SOUP for introducing me to DURAN DURAN.. if you know what I mean.*


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Boogey

GMV--Bang Bang


----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## GabrielHum

Hey now a days new songs very viral I can't post link here but it's lyrics is "You like my Gucci Shoe"


----------



## GabrielHum

Besides this I like to listen Justin bieber and Lady Gaga


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## leftover crack

I only listened to this because I listened to @slybow 's suggestion and it just didn't seem dark at all and I remembered NIN and so here we are, this is the proper way to set yourself up for darkness this is actual emotion instead of electric guitars blaring, and of course you get that here too. 

So I actually suggest everyone listens to actual orchestra, it's a more productive use of your time because it trumps everything else imo.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Sybow

code said:


> I only listened to this because I listened to @slybow 's suggestion and it just didn't seem dark at all and I remembered NIN and so here we are, this is the proper way to set yourself up for darkness this is actual emotion instead of electric guitars blaring, and of course you get that here too.
> 
> So I actually suggest everyone listens to actual orchestra, it's a more productive use of your time because it trumps everything else imo.


To each its own. Personally, the vibe that the band(that i shared) gives me is a nice dark vibe. 
Imo yours is dark in the way that depression might be dark.
I'm searching for dark in a way of agression and hatred. It speaks more to me.


----------



## Folsom

This is a remixed cover of the original, it sounds incredible.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

this has been played alot recently...


----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ChrisFergusonFl

Wake Me Up When September Ends By Green Day


----------



## TGW




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## leftover crack

Okay class, for today's mandatory listening we're only going to listen to this one song.


----------



## Super Luigi

old song

Some May Trust In Chariots


----------



## Super Luigi

Age of Empires: Rise of Rome Expansion

soundtrack


----------



## integra




----------



## jetser

It's a eurodance classic from the 90s


----------



## DAVIE

From Slowdive's "Nightmares on Wax" album


----------



## Folsom




----------



## TGW




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## 74893H

"But In Flames sucks after Clayman" ppffpfpfpfpfpffpfpfpff
This song is TITS


----------



## ImminentThunder

Some horrorcore/gangsta rap. Nice and dark. This video is terrifying, and I love it.


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## bengesserit8675309

i'm listening @Fennel 's recommendations, i love the emo vibe X_X


----------



## Shinsei




----------



## Crowbo

Great songs to listen to during quarantine


----------



## CuzItoldyaSo

sixteen Ellie Goulding


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## HIX




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Fennel

I discovered the background / relaxing / sleep music corner of Youtube very recently, and enjoying what I've found so far.


----------



## Hexigoon

DAVIE said:


> If a song can reach Heaven then this is it. One of my faves. Full blast for the full effect.
> 
> Hexigoon, since you like Slowdive, you'll probably like this too.



You're right! I do like it. It's pretty dreamy and chill.



--
Another nice song with a similar vibe.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## The Dude




----------



## jetser




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Fennel

Spoiler alert if you're gonna watch the anime.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Fennel

The title said slow, but it's not slow enough for me.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Phil




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Suntide




----------



## CountZero

How 'bout some Italian metal rendered acoustically?


----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Fennel




----------



## CountZero

Can't say I like much else by Banks, but this one really grabbed me...


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ka1serTheRoll




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## leftover crack

CountZero said:


> * *


at first i thought nOOO they stole siouxsie's eyeliner but that's strawberry switchblade in there isn't it? iconic.


----------



## leftover crack

*Aesthetic bringen*







__
https://soundcloud.com/cluam%2Fcluamix-3-fake-tan-n-veet


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-187366534%2Fi-wanted-to-be-ninja-too










i hope this works i havent uploaded soundcloud links much i dont really know bb code so if it doesnt then w/e yall are too basic for me anyway


----------



## TGW




----------



## lokasenna




----------



## CountZero

code said:


> at first i thought nOOO they stole siouxsie's eyeliner but that's strawberry switchblade in there isn't it? iconic.


No one would ever _*dare *_to steal Siouxsie's eyeliner.

Wow, I never even heard of Strawberry Switchblade. Wikipedia sez they were never popular here in the States, so that's probably why. A New Wave band I never heard of - something new to explore, thanks.

Speaking of Siouxsie, here's one of my favs...


----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## leftover crack

how do you even pick and choose one from juju? I can't do that.




slowdive who?









I don't think it will let me do another but listening though "the looking glass is an experience I would have regretted not having and if not for that I would certainly be lost in the afterlife an easaaaaugh i cant use bakspace because it will ruin the formatting i would be an earthbound spirit in the afterlife if not for through the looking glass the whole damn record and also juju btw i hate hate hate writing pstposts here it was so confusing when i first arrived hree and now its just irritating


----------



## jjcu




----------



## DAVIE

A bit of Shoegaze for those who know ;-)


----------



## leftover crack

@jjcu ok now you've done it



















__
https://soundcloud.com/user-187366534%2Fmoaning-trees


----------



## TGW

@DAVIE I dig it. Those are some trippy visuals, too. In the spirit of shoegaze here are a couple I've been into lately.


----------



## DAVIE

TGW said:


> Those are some trippy visuals, too. In the spirit of shoegaze here are a couple I've been into lately.


You can't beat a bit of Slowdive. I recommend their demo album "I Saw The Sun". It's a shame they never released it properly....Still, they made up for it with their reunion album.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

lyrics


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

The Original





2019 remake


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Albatross

This movie is truly a masterpiece ! So is the music ! Hans Zimmer is so good at his job !


----------



## Folsom




----------



## The Dude




----------



## TGW

love ck2


----------



## Folsom




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Fiona Apple - Criminal


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Albatross




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Punk folk?


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Folsom




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## fihe

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glitch_




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Innocentia




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## leftover crack

__
https://soundcloud.com/animalaura%2Fprobably-the-1-dream-collab-of-the-century


----------



## bengesserit8675309

With all the noise above
He tried to call his name,
The trial would go on,
The day it just begun!
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
The diamond cuts her eye
The crowd beyond went wild
They weren't all that proud
By now they hear it loud
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
Living in an empty world
I'm okay, I'm all right
I was out late last night
Empty world, empty world
I will wait one more night


----------



## bengesserit8675309

Innocentia said:


>


;________; girl in red!!! i love her songs a lot!!!


----------



## mimesis




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Wisteria

i love the solo


----------



## Glitch_




----------



## jjcu




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Folsom




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Redwizard

Minniva's cover of You Shook Me All Night Long.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Enoch

Wisteria said:


>


You are watching Breaking Bad?


----------



## Hexigoon

Great on normal or x1.25 speed with instrumentals. xDDD


----------



## Wisteria

Enoch said:


> You are watching Breaking Bad?


Oh no I watched BB years ago
I've listened to a few things by TV on the radio


----------



## jetser

Wisteria said:


>


Yeah Science!


----------



## Folsom




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Suntide




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Hexigoon

Goddamn it, I lost.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Super Luigi

I'm sad so I'm listening to The Godfather soundtrack
As far as I know I'm not Italian, but in my illogical heart I still feel like I am.


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## topazann

Old Song, but I never feel it old




 Song


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Sybow




----------



## bleghc




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Any of her albums ...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jjcu




----------



## ambientdynamics




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## jetser

First post in this thread under this new look and this is how I feel


----------



## jetser

The red spirit said:


> I'm boring


Lol. I've just searched for a song I wanted to post and this song popped up.


----------



## The red spirit

jetser said:


> Lol. I've just searched for a song I wanted to post and this song popped up.


Welcome to the matrix. Your mind has been read, your whole life has been predicted.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## jetser




----------



## Skimt

Been listening to it for a while now. Love the lyrics.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

collective soul gel video


----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Lovable

Love Tove Lo 

Although this might be a bit offensive to some..






Uh uh, I'm all bikini porn
Uh uh, laying out in the sun
Oh, I got those marks on my body
You ooh, you're looking pale as fuck
You ooh, like you're all out of luck
Oh, you got those sad eyes for money
Runnin' 'round in your boring bubble
Scared to pop it, you think I'm trouble, nah nah nah
Time to time, I know you'll be dreaming, nah nah nah
What would life be if I just go with her?

All I do is drink champagne all day, all day, all day
And I dance around my room naked, oh yeah, naked
Skinny dippin' in the pool with me, with me, with me
Take a day out from your life all day, one day, today

Uh, uh, I'm all bikini porn
Uh, uh, now my bikini's gone
Oh, I got you dangled around me
You ooh, you quit your office job
You ooh, half naked, take it off
Oh, you rollin' free with no worries
Runnin' 'round in your boring bubble
Scared to pop it, you think I'm trouble, nah nah nah
Time to time, I know you'll be dreaming, nah nah nah
What would life be if I just go with her?

All I do is drink champagne all day, all day, all day
And I dance around my room naked, oh yeah, naked
Skinny dippin' in the pool with me, with me, with me
Take a day out from your life all day, one day, today
I don't pick up when the phone calls

(Uh, uh) I got glitter in my eyeballs
(I got you dangled around me)
(You ooh) You don't need another minute
(You ooh) Hit the skin and now you're in it
(You rollin' free with no worries)

All I do is drink champagne all day, all day, all day
And I dance around my room naked, oh yeah, naked
Skinny dippin' in the pool with me, with me, with me
Take a day out from your life all day, one day, today


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Oceans by Hillsong


----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis




----------



## Skimt




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## mimesis




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Soul Kitchen




----------



## Suntide




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Lovable




----------



## Skimt




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Sybow




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Lutalica3




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Skimt

Japanese really nails it sometimes. The cartoon was also pretty nice.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Folsom




----------



## jetser

It's pretty relevant now.


----------



## Whippit




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Skimt

She bitched so much
She drove me nuts
And now I'm happier this way


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## baby blue me

This song is very appealing to me in non romantic ways. "What if we rewrite the stars? Maybe the world could be ours".

I don't feel good about how the world is shifting. People around me are easily manipulated because of the lack of information and insufficient education. People sway them through their emotional vulnerabilities which triggers the creation of factions. In the end, the arguments are so unhealthy that the only good coming from the situation is this: capitalists earn from the trends. 

Also...
Having many designer things is being portrayed as the norm in social media. The middle class strives to live the life they see from the wealthy while the poor ones can hardly catch up. The trend over buying more and more things, both inexpensive and expensive, is something I don't resonate with. I hope people will watch more videos about financial literacy over "hauls" that subconsciously create the want and need to buy new things. If the culture is "to save", a lot of the problemativ behaviour will stop. If people spend less on social media, a lot of their problems will be diminished. The culture among brands and their marketing is toxic, in my opinion. And I feel bad seeing people fall into their manipulations blindly.

What if we rewrite the stars? Maybe the world could be ours instead of it owning our decisions through subliminal queues.


----------



## baby blue me

This song is very appealing to me in non romantic ways. "What if we rewrite the stars? Maybe the world could be ours".

I don't feel good about how the world is shifting. People around me are easily manipulated because of the lack of information and insufficient education. People sway them through their emotional vulnerabilities which triggers the creation of factions. In the end, the arguments are so unhealthy that the only good coming from the situation is this: capitalists earn from the trends.

Also...
Having many designer things is being portrayed as the norm in social media. The middle class strives to live the life they see from the wealthy while the poor ones can hardly catch up. The trend over buying more and more things, both inexpensive and expensive, is something I don't resonate with. I hope people will watch more videos about financial literacy over "hauls" that subconsciously create the want and need to buy new things. If the culture is "to save", a lot of the problemativ behaviour will stop. If people spend less on social media, a lot of their problems will be diminished. The culture among brands and their marketing is toxic, in my opinion. And I feel bad seeing people fall into their manipulations blindly.

What if we rewrite the stars? Maybe the world could be ours instead of it owning our decisions through subliminal queues.


----------



## Dscross

Erm, my own music. Is that narcissistic? lol:


----------



## Skimt




----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## deathorglory

Been a bit obsessive with Suede lately, both their new stuff and their older stuff. Definitely my favorite band rn









Aside from that I've had a couple different kicks lately. Been listening to French indie & pop (I just love how the language sounds). The Arabic art pop artist Yasmine Hamdan is amazing, along similar lines. I've been really into jazz lately - classic stuff like Charles Mingus, newer artists like Jaimeo Brown, and for some reason I've been listening to Django Reinhardt a lot lately.

I've been moving away from heavy music - I used to be obsessive with crust punk - but I've been into newer straight edge hardcore bands like Verse and Have Heart lately. I've also had a recent interest in doom metal, both the sludgier stuff like Eyehategod and the gothier stuff like Novembers Doom, as well as some experimental groups like Jesu. My favorite metal band's still probably Behemoth, though


----------



## deathorglory

Sorry, double post


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## DAHN




----------



## bleghc




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## attic

I put some cat-music on for my cat (after trying to distract her with watching birds didn't work), I don't know if it has any effect on her, but I find it pretty nice myself, like calming background noise (bells, seagulls in the distance, rain, windchimes, purring cats)


----------



## Whippit




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## ThisNameWorks

Bellerixx said:


>


Is this song as old as its trying to look? Or am I just being overly critical?


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Bellerixx

YearseRayneDon said:


> Is this song as old as its trying to look? Or am I just being overly critical?


Yeah they covered the song into dream pop (or people may called it "indie"), the video made it seems like it's from 60s


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## Sybow




----------



## nO_d3N1AL




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## VoodooDolls

hahahah sorry tho


----------



## jetser

Less Marshmello and more Juice would have been even nicer


----------



## jetser

bleghc said:


>


My favourite is


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Schizoid

Why do I love this song so much? ^_^


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## jjcu




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Schizoid




----------



## g_w




----------



## NipNip




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## luka.exe




----------



## deathorglory

some rock songs


----------



## deathorglory

top that off with a lil jazz


----------



## oliviaofneptune




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## darkpasts




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## deathorglory

darkpasts said:


>


Peter Murphy was the first and best goth frontman ever, no one will ever top him... here are a couple recent things goth fans might like


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jjcu




----------



## luka.exe




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## elevatorman




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Schizoid




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## luka.exe




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## BigApplePi

I love Linda Ronstadt






You and I travel to the beat of a different drum
Oh, can't you tell by the way I run
Every time you make eyes at me? Whoa
You cry and moan and say it will work out
But honey child I've got my doubts
You can't see the forest for the trees
So, don't get me wrong it's not that I'm knockin'
It's just that I am not in the market
For a boy who wants to love only me
Yes, and I ain't sayin' you ain't pretty
All I'm saying's I'm not ready for any person
Place or thing to try and pull the reins in on me, so
Goodbye, I'll be leavin'
I see no sense in this cryin' and grievin'
We'll both live a lot longer if you live without me
So, don't get me wrong it's not that I'm knockin'
It's just that I am not in the…


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## darkpasts




----------



## jetser

Bellerixx said:


>


It's funny to see the kid from 13 Reasons Why singing a similar song to those that were in the series.


----------



## Bellerixx

jetser said:


> It's funny to see the kid from 13 Reasons Why singing a similar song to those that were in the series.


yeah lol


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jjcu




----------



## baby blue me

A playlist full of covers of Shallow.


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## NIHM




----------



## jetser




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## jetser




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## darkpasts




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Penny




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx

IC3PEAK - Грустная сука


----------



## eeo

Laura Branigan - Imagination


----------



## littlewyng

very 80s eeo- approve. ;-)

Keeping with the Imagination theme:


----------



## eeo

Jamie Cullum - Pure Imagination


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Meliodas

[video=youtube;mXPEMcv7sJ8]


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## darkpasts




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Kitsune Love




----------



## Kitsune Love

Edit: Sorry, double post. My bad!


----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Kelly Kapowski




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## jetser




----------



## attic

this album, old favourite


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Cappucino_latte

Im into 60s 70s classical music.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## SpiritEssence




----------



## DevilishGrin




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## jetser




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## secondpassing

eeo said:


> Celtic Woman - Óró sé do bheatha 'bhaile (Audio)


This was absolutely amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## bananadumpling




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Original





2019 Reboot


----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## Kintsugi

I'm a lil late but....Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Phil

The sound of silence.


* *




Not the song I mean literally, I can't hear shit.


----------



## Kintsugi

Kintsugi said:


> I'm a lil late but....Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *





She's posting all the time, but the boards are down
It's a burnt-out building
He's spending all his time on his back
Staring at the ceiling
They spend themselves that way
I'm with that, I'm with them
You aren't. You are alive, yeah man....

Gnawing on the prey
I think about you some
Where to put you
All the backed up data for a raining time
Insulate a fragile mind
Capsulize a broken find

Don't do this man
There's another one off behind
Breaking down the door without warning
Don't do this man
There's another one off behind
Breaking down the door without warning

She just ignores the time the boards came down
It's a numbed out feeling
He just accepts that pain with a hate mantra
A spiritual killing
They just relax that way
I'm with that, I'm with them
You aren't. You are alive, damn it

Crayons past line. Stay after school
Crossword filled in non-photo blue
So they'll never find you
I get the same result
We get the same effect
I get the same result
We get the same effect

Can't do this now
I'm leaving a message
Stapled on your head

Don't do this man
There's another one off behind
Breaking down the door without warning
Don't do this man
There's another one off behind
Breaking down the door without warning


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *





Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there
Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there
Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there
(No one would believe me, and no one cared to check it out.)
(Ah eh yeah)
Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there
(No one would believe me, and no one cared to check it out.)
(Ah eh yeah)
You know what's gonna happen.
You know what's gonna happen.
He's gonna go down and he's gonna come back again.
You know what's gonna happen.
You know what's gonna happen.
He's gonna go down and he's gonna come back again.
Sad I'm gonna die.
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Sad I'm gonna die. 
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there (Ah eh yeah)
Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there (Ah eh yeah)
You know what's gonna happen. 
You know what's gonna happen.
He's gonna go down and he's gonna come back again.
You know what's gonna happen. 
You know what's gonna happen.
He's gonna go down and he's gonna come back again.
Sad I'm gonna die.
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Sad I'm gonna die.
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
They'll tie me up and send me off to set me off on someone's lawn.
They'll tie me up and send me off to set me off on someone's lawn.
Sad I'm gonna die. 
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Sad I'm gonna die.
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Sad I'm gonna die.
(Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there)
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.
Sad I'm gonna die.
(Did I forget that I said to you that I'd be there)
Hope it's gonna happen later than I think.


----------



## taixfai




----------



## eeo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## dead_sunflowers




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Sily




----------



## Bellerixx

This song is so cringy but somehow she's by far my favorite disney character


----------



## NipNip




----------



## eeo




----------



## Phil

eeo said:


>


I love this song! I love how hilarious they are in general, but they could make such awesome serious music if they ever wanted to, too. Just had to add the rigga-googoo's didn't they 😂 Also the music video is pretty awesome too!


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## melancholicbastard




----------



## SpiritEssence




----------



## eeo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo

Feeling nostalgic today.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## jetser




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *





It's time for me to run, run away from all of this
The pain inside of me is taking over everything
From time to time I feel lost inside this melody
It's like a fantasy, except

It's time for me to run, run away from all of this
The pain inside of me is taking over everything
From time to time I feel lost inside this melody
It's like a fantasy, except it's called reality

Re-a-a-a [x3]
Reality

Reality

It's time for me to run, run away from all of this
The pain inside of me is taking over everything
From time to time I feel lost inside this melody
It's like a fantasy, except

It's time for me to run, run away from all of this
The pain inside of me is taking over everything
From time to time I feel lost inside this melody
It's like a fantasy, except it's called reality


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Phil

I post this song a lot but I can't help it the first 3 minutes or are auditory caffeine to me.


----------



## Not that guy

Truly haunting, both the lyrics and imagery. You can almost hear the film majors have a nerdgazim.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Ewok City

You know it's never too late to shoot for the stars
Regardless of who you are
So do whatever it takes
Cause you can't rewind a moment in this life
Let nothin' stand in your way
Cause the hands of time are never on your side
If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?


----------



## eeo




----------



## secondpassing

Tripwire_Desire said:


> Stephen - Crossfire


I decided I didn't like this song, but then I forgot to queue up the next one, this song started playing and I thought, "Oh this is nice." Dunno what I was thinking the first time around.



Tripwire_Desire said:


> Wolf's Rain OST - Strangers


Usually, I don't like lyrics that repeat itself, but at 3:20 when it does it's just oh so appropriate. I would highly recommend this song to most other people.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kintsugi said:


>


I saw them in concert years ago. Pretty good show.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


I have noticed they use this movie in a lot of music videos. I guess the movie could be used in many different type songs just like the ending could be many different interpretations depending on the viewer. The first time I saw it used in a video was this one... I really prefer this remix to the original version. Gives it more flavor.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not that guy said:


> Truly haunting, both the lyrics and imagery. You can almost hear the film majors have a nerdgazim.


Thank you! Very stimulating. It draws you in even though you do not want to be. Reminds me of another song about despising something. I am glad I do not feel that way anymore. I am sure most do on occasion.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


Really digging this version!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## ENIGMA2019

bearlybreathing said:


>



Prob found it funnier than it should be because of my stray that followed me home over a year ago...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo

Still vibing the '70s.


----------



## 556155




----------



## littlewyng

Halloweeeeeeen


----------



## taixfai




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## 556155




----------



## eeo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## eeo




----------



## 556155




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## eeo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude

Anastasia by ZekesTunes


----------



## 556155




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## 556155




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## incision




----------



## eeo




----------



## NIHM




----------



## dead_sunflowers




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## attic

The lazy people anthem  The hymn of procrastination

mother's little lazydog said,
-believe me, I work well! but do you know what? not this specific day, I rather do it some other day...
nananananana, tomorrow I will toil... All god's long day, oh-ho-ohoh! how I will work!
yeah, you see, therefore I must,
take t a bit slow today.

mother's little lazydog said,
no-one can do as well as I,
but if you agree with me,
if you'll agree with me,
I'll do it some other day...


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## 556155




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## 556155




----------



## jjcu




----------



## WickerDeer

This song is so beautiful. 






It so perfectly captures part of the experience of being alive and human. God it's just amazing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo




----------



## jetser




----------



## Kelly Kapowski

jetser said:


>


I listen to this one on repeat. So beautiful.


----------



## bearlybreathing

OHHH-EE-OHHH-EE-OHHH!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo




----------



## Kintsugi

King of the Swingers!


----------



## eeo




----------



## 556155




----------



## eeo




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## 556155




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## 556155




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## 556155

Soooooo soothing.


----------



## The Dude

Oldie...


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## eeo

Still riding the '80s wave.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

eeo said:


> Still riding the '80s wave.


The Police are a great band. 80s/90s music is the best. 80s remind me of music like this





She was still good in the 90s. Plus it does not hurt to have Keanu Reeves in it


----------



## attic

I wish I could share the text of this, but the lyrics is a whole novel  would take ages to translate.
But it is about witchhunts and scapegoats and blood sacrifice, figuratively and not





edit: changed my mind, and threw the text into google translate, but I have not corrected anything myself, because if I started I would sit here for an hour, so it is just some 90% or so correct, but if someone against odds is curious here it is:

It is so easy to find scapegoats if you want to
And although witch trials were a thing of the past
So we have not forgotten the principle, it is too good
It comes in handy when there is something we want
And because not everything is perfect yet
Every now and then a suitable object is needed
On which we can react our affect
And thereby regain a bit of self-respect
We rarely need a brilliant excuse
A fictitious defect is often enough
Then all the friends of justice gather for trial
That goes on behind closed doors usually until then
That the judgment in the case fell according to an established form
Afterwards, we explain our course of action as follows:
"Everything is not quite going the way we want yet
So then, for safety's sake, we burned another witch. "
The disgust you feel for your own existence
Your lack of competence and your impotence
Your eternal doubt on your intelligence
Your longing for order and structure and consequence,
The books you should have read but never looked at
The letters you never wrote and your ugly imagination
All this is difficult to confront even if you want to
So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
You dream of sleeping with Brigitte Bardot
For a thousand and one nights and then for a thousand and two
You dream of traveling the world as a millionaire
And without difficulty get exactly what you ask for
You dream that you live in luxury and abundance
You wish a special one that you were thinking of was dead
But you never dare say out loud what you want
So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
You want to hurt someone with a knife
And run over someone with a locomotive
Outwardly, you want to appear soft and sensitive
Although deep down you want to be raw and primitive
You love to see others go really bad
And think of small atrocities that you have done before
But it is difficult to acknowledge this as you want
So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
You are afraid of getting syphilis and gonorrhea
Or maybe cancer or TB
Otherwise, you're mostly pretty blasé
And refuses to take responsibility and does not dare to see
You snatch regularly if you can only access
And for someone to care about you, you burst into tears
You love to consider yourself a misunderstood genius
And rather than intervene, you let it go
You lie habitually without any remorse
You may not be able to afford to have any morals
But you are probably a little ashamed when you see what you have done
So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
You probably really hate yourself and what you do
So why not talk to your hypnotist?
Say what you feel and ask for time to think
Tell him you're actually an individual
It's just like you think you're disabled
You have to start thinking again because there is not enough time
You're old enough to know what you want
Or are you burning another witch for safety's sake?
Because we ourselves were once forced to give up
We carry a constant hatred of those who have escaped anyway
And who kept a piece of their vision
We can not stand it, we are taking action.
A bitter disappointment that is what we have left
Disappointment and bitterness are really all we have
The only thing we can hope for is to avoid reflecting
To be able to believe that everything is fine and not have to discuss
To avoid remembering and having to think that we are well
To pretend that we have never actually understood
To forget that our hopes have been dashed
It is the drug with which our brains have been intoxicated
And when we are reminded of what we most of all want to forget
By someone who, after all, has not stopped dreaming
Someone who is able to see alternatives
Realize something better and fight for your life
Then we are seized by a rage that shakes us to the core
We feel that we are facing the decisive moment
Now we must act if we are not to be destroyed
Unless our self-deceptions are to be destroyed
And suddenly we understand in a crazy conclusion
That everything depends on this one person
All the fucking is due to this conspirator
He's behind all the horrors, he's the saboteur
He has made vicious acts against all of us
To plunge us into the ruin of decay
He spins insidious plans and plots
He advises that the ground sinks and that the water rises.
We sacrifice our children in a cynical double game
We call good evil and we call right wrong
This is how we spread our disease to the next generation
The schizophrenics testify to our eerie mission
The paranoia hugs us to the roar of Hammarforsen
It feels like we'd explode from the inside
It smells faintly from long ago of hawthorn and chamomile
yet, for safety's sake, we burn another witch.
Throughout the ages we have had this need
From the depths of our guilt we have cried out for prey
To find someone to blame, to burn every witch
To set an example, teach them a lesson
We crucified Jesus even though the blame was ours
And our whole culture is built on this metaphor
Our human thinking is permeated by
The myth of a peace of mind that the gods gave
To the extent that we met an inalienable requirement
So we have put millions in a premature grave
For the condition of peace of mind was sacrifice in blood
And it was a language we really understood
The very first Christians suffered terrible torments
We threw them to the wild beasts in the hundreds of thousands
Then we became Christians ourselves and to the Inquisition
We dragged heretics to abdication before the throne
And those who refused received the treatment they deserved
We all have to reckon with the part we are pruned
And all those who thought big and free but not right
Got paid for the effort in our own special way.
Some were wise enough to realize that they were wrong
Galileo, for example, conceded for his part
That the earth, despite signs of the opposite, stood still
So that time we actually did not have to burn another witch.
Bishop Brask was cunning, he was a man for himself
A note in the seal, and so he managed
But for many millions we got Jews burned
So many actually that one asked how it could happen
But it happens all the time and it happens now
Who sets fire to the next bonfire, it's never you, is it?
The hunt for witches rages as before
For every scapegoat killed, we salute
Grace those who happened to be born abroad somewhere
We easily equip them with both horns and tails
And we communists eat with voracious appetites
And glares crookedly at the one who does not happen to be white
All sorts of loose existences ravage the terrain
And crawls around among the childhood flowers on the summer meadow
Criminals and nonsense of all kinds
Gentiles and half-bloods plague night and day
Dangerous tricksters sneak on their toes
Suspicious dark men in every corner of the eye
In the green grove, a nightingale strikes its drill
And meanwhile, we're burning another little witch
Now let's think, who benefits from this?
There is a special group of people who are
Glad that the witch's torch flames from time to time
And happy when the rest of us hunt the ghosts in the blue
There are those who rub their hands with a laugh
When scapegoats were pointed out and burned on a Walpurgis night
While they go free who have dirty flour in the bag
Free to look after their house and repair the locks
There are those who use our disappointment and guilt
So that we do not notice that they take our gold
Which plays out our horror in such a refined way
That we no longer know what is wrong and right
There are those who know how to draw a grindstone
Who learned how to take crooked poor people
We do not notice anything when they commit their crimes
Then we fight against windmills like Don Quixote
They roam undisturbed while we look at something else
They steal something completely cursed under the protection of blue fumes
And out of ambush, our pockets whiten very quickly
While we punish those who have done no harm
There are those who, like a magician on a variete
Deceives us to see what is not to be seen
Who conjures cards out of his sleeve and bakes bread in his hat
Which turns noble wine into ordinary, simple water
And we in the audience, we applaud the astonishment
Hey! A rabbit out of nowhere, no, that was the beak
The world wants to be deceived and hardly anyone thinks about it
Who has paid for this whole show
Those who take home the winnings on the variety's roulette
Stands in the fog curtain and throws out a fake token
And we who stand and play begin to accuse each other
It was him, no it was him, no it was actually him
We're looking for a scapegoat and the game is rolling on ...
... and lights are blinking. Should we never learn to understand
That there is something strange about the bank always winning
Even though the witch's bonfire in the corner is constantly burning
There is no point in hunting witches in the blue
These are the rules of the game that we need to change
Outcomes on roulette can be regulated as you wish
We do not need to burn a single witch.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NipNip




----------



## ENIGMA2019

attic said:


> I wish I could share the text of this, but the lyrics is a whole novel  would take ages to translate.
> But it is about witchhunts and scapegoats and blood sacrifice, figuratively and not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: changed my mind, and threw the text into google translate, but I have not corrected anything myself, because if I started I would sit here for an hour, so it is just some 90% or so correct, but if someone against odds is curious here it is:
> 
> It is so easy to find scapegoats if you want to
> And although witch trials were a thing of the past
> So we have not forgotten the principle, it is too good
> It comes in handy when there is something we want
> And because not everything is perfect yet
> Every now and then a suitable object is needed
> On which we can react our affect
> And thereby regain a bit of self-respect
> We rarely need a brilliant excuse
> A fictitious defect is often enough
> Then all the friends of justice gather for trial
> That goes on behind closed doors usually until then
> That the judgment in the case fell according to an established form
> Afterwards, we explain our course of action as follows:
> "Everything is not quite going the way we want yet
> So then, for safety's sake, we burned another witch. "
> The disgust you feel for your own existence
> Your lack of competence and your impotence
> Your eternal doubt on your intelligence
> Your longing for order and structure and consequence,
> The books you should have read but never looked at
> The letters you never wrote and your ugly imagination
> All this is difficult to confront even if you want to
> So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
> You dream of sleeping with Brigitte Bardot
> For a thousand and one nights and then for a thousand and two
> You dream of traveling the world as a millionaire
> And without difficulty get exactly what you ask for
> You dream that you live in luxury and abundance
> You wish a special one that you were thinking of was dead
> But you never dare say out loud what you want
> So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
> You want to hurt someone with a knife
> And run over someone with a locomotive
> Outwardly, you want to appear soft and sensitive
> Although deep down you want to be raw and primitive
> You love to see others go really bad
> And think of small atrocities that you have done before
> But it is difficult to acknowledge this as you want
> So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
> You are afraid of getting syphilis and gonorrhea
> Or maybe cancer or TB
> Otherwise, you're mostly pretty blasé
> And refuses to take responsibility and does not dare to see
> You snatch regularly if you can only access
> And for someone to care about you, you burst into tears
> You love to consider yourself a misunderstood genius
> And rather than intervene, you let it go
> You lie habitually without any remorse
> You may not be able to afford to have any morals
> But you are probably a little ashamed when you see what you have done
> So then, for safety's sake, you burn another witch
> You probably really hate yourself and what you do
> So why not talk to your hypnotist?
> Say what you feel and ask for time to think
> Tell him you're actually an individual
> It's just like you think you're disabled
> You have to start thinking again because there is not enough time
> You're old enough to know what you want
> Or are you burning another witch for safety's sake?
> Because we ourselves were once forced to give up
> We carry a constant hatred of those who have escaped anyway
> And who kept a piece of their vision
> We can not stand it, we are taking action.
> A bitter disappointment that is what we have left
> Disappointment and bitterness are really all we have
> The only thing we can hope for is to avoid reflecting
> To be able to believe that everything is fine and not have to discuss
> To avoid remembering and having to think that we are well
> To pretend that we have never actually understood
> To forget that our hopes have been dashed
> It is the drug with which our brains have been intoxicated
> And when we are reminded of what we most of all want to forget
> By someone who, after all, has not stopped dreaming
> Someone who is able to see alternatives
> Realize something better and fight for your life
> Then we are seized by a rage that shakes us to the core
> We feel that we are facing the decisive moment
> Now we must act if we are not to be destroyed
> Unless our self-deceptions are to be destroyed
> And suddenly we understand in a crazy conclusion
> That everything depends on this one person
> All the fucking is due to this conspirator
> He's behind all the horrors, he's the saboteur
> He has made vicious acts against all of us
> To plunge us into the ruin of decay
> He spins insidious plans and plots
> He advises that the ground sinks and that the water rises.
> We sacrifice our children in a cynical double game
> We call good evil and we call right wrong
> This is how we spread our disease to the next generation
> The schizophrenics testify to our eerie mission
> The paranoia hugs us to the roar of Hammarforsen
> It feels like we'd explode from the inside
> It smells faintly from long ago of hawthorn and chamomile
> yet, for safety's sake, we burn another witch.
> Throughout the ages we have had this need
> From the depths of our guilt we have cried out for prey
> To find someone to blame, to burn every witch
> To set an example, teach them a lesson
> We crucified Jesus even though the blame was ours
> And our whole culture is built on this metaphor
> Our human thinking is permeated by
> The myth of a peace of mind that the gods gave
> To the extent that we met an inalienable requirement
> So we have put millions in a premature grave
> For the condition of peace of mind was sacrifice in blood
> And it was a language we really understood
> The very first Christians suffered terrible torments
> We threw them to the wild beasts in the hundreds of thousands
> Then we became Christians ourselves and to the Inquisition
> We dragged heretics to abdication before the throne
> And those who refused received the treatment they deserved
> We all have to reckon with the part we are pruned
> And all those who thought big and free but not right
> Got paid for the effort in our own special way.
> Some were wise enough to realize that they were wrong
> Galileo, for example, conceded for his part
> That the earth, despite signs of the opposite, stood still
> So that time we actually did not have to burn another witch.
> Bishop Brask was cunning, he was a man for himself
> A note in the seal, and so he managed
> But for many millions we got Jews burned
> So many actually that one asked how it could happen
> But it happens all the time and it happens now
> Who sets fire to the next bonfire, it's never you, is it?
> The hunt for witches rages as before
> For every scapegoat killed, we salute
> Grace those who happened to be born abroad somewhere
> We easily equip them with both horns and tails
> And we communists eat with voracious appetites
> And glares crookedly at the one who does not happen to be white
> All sorts of loose existences ravage the terrain
> And crawls around among the childhood flowers on the summer meadow
> Criminals and nonsense of all kinds
> Gentiles and half-bloods plague night and day
> Dangerous tricksters sneak on their toes
> Suspicious dark men in every corner of the eye
> In the green grove, a nightingale strikes its drill
> And meanwhile, we're burning another little witch
> Now let's think, who benefits from this?
> There is a special group of people who are
> Glad that the witch's torch flames from time to time
> And happy when the rest of us hunt the ghosts in the blue
> There are those who rub their hands with a laugh
> When scapegoats were pointed out and burned on a Walpurgis night
> While they go free who have dirty flour in the bag
> Free to look after their house and repair the locks
> There are those who use our disappointment and guilt
> So that we do not notice that they take our gold
> Which plays out our horror in such a refined way
> That we no longer know what is wrong and right
> There are those who know how to draw a grindstone
> Who learned how to take crooked poor people
> We do not notice anything when they commit their crimes
> Then we fight against windmills like Don Quixote
> They roam undisturbed while we look at something else
> They steal something completely cursed under the protection of blue fumes
> And out of ambush, our pockets whiten very quickly
> While we punish those who have done no harm
> There are those who, like a magician on a variete
> Deceives us to see what is not to be seen
> Who conjures cards out of his sleeve and bakes bread in his hat
> Which turns noble wine into ordinary, simple water
> And we in the audience, we applaud the astonishment
> Hey! A rabbit out of nowhere, no, that was the beak
> The world wants to be deceived and hardly anyone thinks about it
> Who has paid for this whole show
> Those who take home the winnings on the variety's roulette
> Stands in the fog curtain and throws out a fake token
> And we who stand and play begin to accuse each other
> It was him, no it was him, no it was actually him
> We're looking for a scapegoat and the game is rolling on ...
> ... and lights are blinking. Should we never learn to understand
> That there is something strange about the bank always winning
> Even though the witch's bonfire in the corner is constantly burning
> There is no point in hunting witches in the blue
> These are the rules of the game that we need to change
> Outcomes on roulette can be regulated as you wish
> We do not need to burn a single witch.


Thank you for taking the time for the English lyrics. I have noticed the Mods on here are very active, at least the ones right behind me in threads appear to be really nice.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie

I can't listen to this song without thinking of the more cowbell SNL skit.


----------



## The Dude

A 2 hour mix...


----------



## Crowbo

The greatest song of all time


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Ramones - Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Rita Moreno & Animal - fever (The Muppet Show)


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't say anything on this thread because I'm almost always playing music when I'm awake at home. I could name a new song like every 5 minutes.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Bush - The People That We Love (Official Video)


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Incubus - Stellar (from The Morning View Sessions)


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away (Official Video)


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

MONORAL - kiri (Live @ El Huevo. Valparaíso, Chile)


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

tactics


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

西川貴教(T.M.Revolution) - Heart of Sword


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## eeo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

WhereverIMayRoam said:


> Foo Fighters - Walking After You (Official Music Video)


This song and video do things to me I can't type on here _adjusts halo_


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## eeo




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

ENIGMA2019 said:


> WhereverIMayRoam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foo Fighters - Walking After You (Official Music Video)
> 
> 
> 
> This song and video do things to me I can't type on here _adjusts halo_
Click to expand...

I can only imagine 😉😆😇

Fun fact: The woman in the video is Arly Jover, she was the vampire girlfriend of Deacon Frost in the first Blade movie 🧛‍♀️


----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## eeo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

@eeo There is not a video on your post.


----------



## eeo

Paradox3 said:


> @eeo There is not a video on your post.


Thanks for letting me know. Put a new video in, same song.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Altikaenegue

It is so beautiful 🙂


----------



## jetser




----------



## eeo

Tame Impala - Sundown Syndrome


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## LegendaryBoobs

מוגזם


----------



## eeo

Greenskeepers - Lotion


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## ENIGMA2019

eeo said:


> Greenskeepers - Lotion



This should not be a funny song but, it is. Funny enough I used to answer the phone (my close female friends/sister) with an accent like his and say ~ "Hello, Clarice"...... Not a one of them~even my sister (the movie buff) even questioned it. They would just roll into the conversation. To be fair~ I can be quirky (accents/random greetings) when I answer the phone. Answering saying "Hello hooker" (none are lol) ~ no one skipped a beat. Even whenever my dad would call and I would answer breathing like Darth Vader saying ~ "Luke, I am your father" Nada... _sighs_ I need to up my game.


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo

This song hits really close to home for me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kintsugi

All I got <3


----------



## Kintsugi

Fuck yeah, such a tunnnnne


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kintsugi

Bye <3


----------



## jjcu




----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra

ENIGMA2019 said:


> This should not be a funny song but, it is. Funny enough I used to answer the phone (my close female friends/sister) with an accent like his and say ~ "Hello, Clarice"...... Not a one of them~even my sister (the movie buff) even questioned it. They would just roll into the conversation. To be fair~ I can be quirky (accents/random greetings) when I answer the phone. Answering saying "Hello hooker" (none are lol) ~ no one skipped a beat. Even whenever my dad would call and I would answer breathing like Darth Vader saying ~ "Luke, I am your father" Nada... _sighs_ I need to up my game.


How do I post a song now that personality cafe has changed??? Please help lol <3


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> How do I post a song now that personality cafe has changed??? Please help lol <3


10th (insert link) down next to paperclip. URL insert


----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


>


This song makes me think about things like~ passion and rain or passion in the rain....


----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

lol @Electra I found one named After the Rain


----------



## Electra

@ENIGMA2019 I adore it <3


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> @ENIGMA2019 I adore it <3


I plan on adding him to my playlists.... _Eargasmic_


----------



## Electra

😍


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

OOOOooo GnR I like them a lot. More of their softer stuff though.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hey @Electra have you heard this remake?


----------



## eeo

Obsessing over the sound.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Bush [07] My Engine Is With You - Live, Offenbach, Germany, 2001






Nirvana - Aneurysm (Live At The Paramount, Seattle / 1991)






Queens of The Stone Age - No One Knows






Smashing Pumpkins - Beautiful (1996)






Incubus - Wish You Were Here (Live in Manila 2018)


----------



## NIHM




----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra

I am about to be working out to Robertas gym 💃🏃‍♂️🙆‍♀️


----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lol @Electra I found one named After the Rain


It reminds me of this song:


----------



## Perlanthesis

Josh Groban- Try To Remember


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Kintsugi

Fuck u


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

The vibrating sound they mixed in with the great beat and his whispery voice really sets it off


----------



## NIHM




----------



## LadyBlueShoes

I've always found this a feel good song.


----------



## incision

My friends and I are planning a zoom party tonight to celebrate. We'll be getting hammered!


----------



## jjcu




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## eeo




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Perlanthesis

Rin & Len-Romeo & Juliet


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra

Kintsugi said:


> Fuck u


Hey!! I saw that 🧐😠😤
But I wount do what you tell me 😡


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> Hey!! I saw that 🧐😠😤
> But I wount do what you tell me 😡


Wooo. Classic. Who doesn't relate to this song? I won't do what you tell me.


----------



## JBMan

jetser said:


> Wooo. Classic. Who doesn't relate to this song? I won't do what you tell me.


I'm not relating to this song, you're not the boss of me!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kintsugi said:


>





Kintsugi said:


> Fuck u





Electra said:


> Hey!! I saw that 🧐😠😤
> But I wount do what you tell me 😡


Maybe he meant this...lol


----------



## Electra

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Maybe he meant this...lol


I think he mentioned to the truck the police (slang for truck police). Ai ai ai
Wee o weee o weee clairly is a symbol the sireenes.
He also mentioned 911. So the conclution is He wants to drive in to a police truck.
So yeah!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> I think he mentioned to the truck the police (slang for truck police). Ai ai ai
> Wee o weee o weee clairly is a symbol the sireenes.
> He also mentioned 911. So the conclution is He wants to drive in to a police truck.
> So yeah!


 No one likes to be moderated constantly. I was just finding my own humor in the statements following. Listen to it one more time. 

Did you hear this one yet?


----------



## Electra

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No one likes to be moderated constantly. I was just finding my own humor in the statements following. Listen to it one more time.
> 
> Did you hear this one yet?


Who is moderating? I'm sorry if I came of as moderating you.
I was also trying to be funny. 
I have listen to all his songs, I love all of them so fare.
Thank you for posting one again.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> Who is moderating? I'm sorry if I came of as moderating you.
> I was also trying to be funny.
> I have listen to all his songs, I love all of them so fare.
> Thank you for posting one again.


I never said you. I found what you posted funny, I was just spinning off another joke from the previous- current. I was trying to be funny. I did not mean for you to take it personally _hugs_ Also, I forgot to respond when you asked about table skirting... I was teasing you because you did not give me answers to work with. I will pm you the secrets I promised. Maybe, others will respond. Although, _Curiosity killed the cat_


----------



## Electra

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I never said you. I found what you posted funny, I was just spinning off another joke from the previous- current. I was trying to be funny. I did not mean for you to take it personally _hugs_ Also, I forgot to respond when you asked about table skirting... I was teasing you because you did not give me answers to work with. I will pm you the secrets I promised. Maybe, others will respond. Although, _Curiosity killed the cat_


.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## JBMan

I was tempted to post this in the five words topic but it's one word too short ;(


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## heatnikki

Bags -Clairo


----------



## heatnikki

Bags -Clairo


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## 556155




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Electra




----------



## incision

The opening riff is killer.


----------



## jetser

incision said:


> The opening riff is killer.


They know that:


----------



## knght990




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

Dance of the Hellene Berserker


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

2022 we march on Nureon-berg.


----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

The predecessor to all modern pop music


----------



## Eternally Changing

Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F, Allegro


----------



## incision




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo

Youtube is finally letting me listen to more of King Crimson!!


----------



## incision




----------



## ENIGMA2019

incision said:


>


LoL I had that as my ringtone on my phone back in the day.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## KindaSnob!

I love orginal version too but this one is so great!


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


>


god... this is Christmas soon...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

A comical song. I will try and find the name of it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sorry guys could not find the name of it. Listening to this now.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> god... this is Christmas soon...


So true


----------



## KindaSnob!

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Sorry guys could not find the name of it. Listening to this now.


I love this song. My sister really love this song. especially music video. good choice.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bellerixx said:


>


I loved Wham! That song on one of their albums.


----------



## Bellerixx

Paradox3 said:


> I loved Wham! That song on one of their albums.


I see, My parents love to listen to their songs too !


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

You guys in this thread had me checking this out. Good stuff.


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> You guys in this thread had me checking this out. Good stuff.


Ye I recon it's deeply underrated


----------



## Electra




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## incision

I've never understood why it matters when exs block you since that helps people move on, which would be the point of the breakup. It's so reminiscent of a past INTP ex where we had a breakup by mutual fade. It killed him when I blocked him.


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!

my all time favorite band...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Scoobyscoob

This song came to mind so now I'm listening to it. lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> This song came to mind so now I'm listening to it. lol


I paused what I was listening to and for.... that is awful lol


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I paused what I was listening to and for.... that is awful lol


Oh? Post what you're listening to so I can criticize you and call it awful too.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh? Post what you're listening to so I can criticize you and call it awful too.


I am waiting....how bad is it? _smirks_


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


Meh. I prefer my Chicken Dance Song. lol  Foo Fighters do have some songs I like, I just don't remember what they are though.

This is the type of mood I'm in right now. 










Not really but really.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> Meh. I prefer my Chicken Dance Song. lol  Foo Fighters do have some songs I like, I just don't remember what they are though.
> 
> This is the type of mood I'm in right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really but really.


lmao- that was my mood music earlier today ~ no shit


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


>


I love that song ~ listened to it the other day


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lmao- that was my mood music earlier today ~ no shit


lol Sure you did.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> lol Sure you did.


Oh, I assure you.... I did.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## The Dude

Only the first half.


----------



## The Dude

The 2nd half


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

It's kind of Sad that I'm listening to and recording my own poems but i've been working all day it's kind of how i blow off steam.




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> It's kind of Sad that I'm listening to and recording my own poems but i've been working all day it's kind of how i blow off steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com


I read the one you posted earlier.... good stuff!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I read the one you posted earlier.... good stuff!


Thanks. Means something for sure. I can sleep tonight feeling heard.


----------



## Electra




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## taixfai




----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## KindaSnob!

🌝🌊🍂😪


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> I kinda expected you to like him.  I can tell you like sexy thing, i guess. (And who doesn't?)
> 
> Plus, his whole album of 20 something f-word is gem.


I have not come across anything by him I do not like. That is rare with albums these days.


----------



## KindaSnob!

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I have not come across anything by him I do not like. That is rare with albums these days.


I can't help but love most of music these days, actually. Obviously I'm born to be Gen Z.  I like 1960's garage rock too though. What era is your favorite in music history?


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Eset




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## darkpasts




----------



## Electra

I often listen to Enigma


----------



## eeo




----------



## KindaSnob!

eeo said:


>


🙂 🙃 I like it. Even when the world is flipped. I will still like it. Thank you for posting this song.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> I can't help but love most of music these days, actually. Obviously I'm born to be Gen Z.  I like 1960's garage rock too though. What era is your favorite in music history?


I am not sure I can pick just one.  It depends on my mood.


----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> 🙂 🙃 I like it. Even when the world is flipped. I will still like it. Thank you for posting this song.


Ikr It has an odd beachy vibe to it.


----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


>


I used to watch that channel below!


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> I used to watch that channel below!



Why not anymore? I like to mix that song with rainsounds


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## attic

instrumental list, now it is Soft forest by Sagor & Swing, the Everything will be be resolved by the same band, then A moment of reflection by Björn Olsson, followed by Badung city rockers by Wilderness, then Circles by Tussilago, marble machine and tornado by Wintergatan, then some songs by 1900...


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## jjcu




----------



## KindaSnob!

I love this song so much. I always get goosebump at 'will i see you, i got lost in foreign land' part.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

KindaSnob! said:


> It's Netflix show called 'The End of The Fucking World'


Cool going to watch it. Looks depressing. Right up my alley.


----------



## KindaSnob!

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> Cool going to watch it. Looks depressing. Right up my alley.


😂😂 At least i really liked it. I hope you will like it.


----------



## Electra

The "song" of the computer ventilation and drying machine 😏


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## Electra




----------



## The Dude

Tinlicker X Robert Miles - Children and the remainder of this mix.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

OMG his flow- how does he do it and not pass out.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

The Dude said:


> Tinlicker X Robert Miles - Children and the remainder of this mix.


I liked them after a previous post. Good stuff


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


>


Never heard it, good cover.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


>


It says video unavailable


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> It says video unavailable


It's weird... It works well for me. The song is Radio by Lana del rey if you wanna listen


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> It's weird... It works well for me. The song is Radio by Lana del rey if you wanna listen


Oh thanks. I love her music. Prob need to switch up my music right now anyway. His shit is just so good


----------



## ENIGMA2019

This one too


----------



## Electra

Here is my favorite:


----------



## KindaSnob!

ENIGMA2019 said:


> This one too


YAS! Fellow miss del rey fan! I really love her. Sometimes too much. 

My fav is always songs on newest album though.
So mine is currently this.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> YAS! Fellow miss del rey fan! I really love her. Sometimes too much.
> 
> My fav is always songs on newest album though.
> So mine is currently this.


I am embarrassed to say I have not heard it yet. Thanks ~ I will check it out.


----------



## Bellerixx

You guys love lana? Me too  This is one of my favorite


----------



## Electra




----------



## moonpixie

I'm digging the Lana love on here.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## Electra




----------



## The Dude




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


>


What movie is that? Lorde is in a league of her own underrated


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## jetser




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## lilysocks

i _love_ this song, even without the story. its lyrics are incredible.


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## attic




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


>


Good song. She always makes interesting video imo That one is a little dark


----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


>


I forgot about that song. Good one. Reminds me of


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


>


I bet you sing that one really well from what I have seen of your posted videos.

Do you like this one?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


>


I like your taste in music.  Also, one of the shows you suggested recently. I watched it yesterday while being sick in bed. I probably should have taken the antibiotics my doctor prescribed a month and a half ago. I hate taking medicine.  The other one - Lodge 49- I tried to watch it a few times. I just can not get into it. So, I can not help you type the characters.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


>


Do you like Air Supply?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


>


Sorry, could not listen to that annoying into. You may like this one better. It reminds me of Trolls


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> I like your taste in music.  Also, one of the shows you suggested recently. I watched it yesterday while being sick in bed. I probably should have taken the antibiotics my doctor prescribed a month and a half ago. I hate taking medicine.  The other one - Lodge 49- I tried to watch it a few times. I just can not get into it. So, I can not help you type the characters.


Ouch... Yeah. That show is quite hard to get into. There are so many weird things going on. And what shows did you watch and like exactly?  Succession? High maintenance? I hope you didn't waste money because of me.  And just out of curiosity, what is your favorite tv show?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> Ouch... Yeah. That show is quite hard to get into. There are so many weird things going on. And what shows did you watch and like exactly?  Succession? High maintenance? I hope you didn't waste money because of me.  And just out of curiosity, what is your favorite tv show?


Lodge 49 was just slow. Not sure I cared for the characters either- I fell asleep several times on different days trying to watch it. Then again I have not been feeling well and I tend to sleep when sick. No, not into Succession. Hard to pick one. I have favorites of different types but, the only one I have re-watched from the beginning straight though without getting burnt out is Grey's Anatomy. What about you?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

So- no thread derail


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> Lodge 49 was just slow. Not sure I cared for the characters either- I fell asleep several times on different days trying to watch it. Then again I have not been feeling well and I tend to sleep when sick. No, not into Succession. Hard to pick one. I have favorites of different types but, the only one I have re-watched from the beginning straight though without getting burnt out is Grey's Anatomy. What about you?


You know, I have never seen grey's anatomy! I just feel dread whenever there are seasons over 10... So never tried it. Though i have heard that it used to be really great. Before most of core characters left or died. Also my generation is far from those tv era... I didn't watch gilmore girls, how i met your mother, gossip girl, skins uk, prison break, 24, SOA, supernatural etc. Only shows i saw from that era are classical AMC tv shows like mad men, breaking bad, the walking dead probably...

My all time favorite show is Euphoria from HBO. Visually and emotionally fit perfect for me. Just manifest everything i love. It would be hard to watch if you are much older than me, i guess... And especially if you have kids. I think regardless of generation everybody must try that show though. Even if they hate it or feel traumatized after watching it.

And no thread derail


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Whole album is good.





This one too


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> Whole album is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one too


Below video is unavailable but i like above one. It calms my nerve.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> You know, I have never seen grey's anatomy! I just feel dread whenever there are seasons over 10... So never tried it. Though i have heard that it used to be really great. Before most of core characters left or died. Also my generation is far from those tv era... I didn't watch gilmore girls, how i met your mother, gossip girl, skins uk, prison break, 24, SOA, supernatural etc. Only shows i saw from that era are classical AMC tv shows like mad men, breaking bad, the walking dead probably...
> 
> My all time favorite show is Euphoria from HBO. Visually and emotionally fit perfect for me. Just manifest everything i love. It would be hard to watch if you are much older than me, i guess... And especially if you have kids. I think regardless of generation everybody must try that show though. Even if they hate it or feel traumatized after watching it.
> 
> And no thread derail


Prison break is the only one I watched while it aired. Breaking Bad is good. I tend to watch more Netflix, Hulu and Amazon originals. I watched Gossip Girl way later- I was stuck on the couch because of an injury. I had to find out who Gossip Girl actually was lol I have never watched Euphoria. 

Good song. I have heard some of their stuff but, did not recognize I have heard them before until the next song played.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> Below video is unavailable but i like above one. It calms my nerve.


Other video is Jack Johnson from In Between Dreams- Good People. The whole album is great.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


>


No video there. Or the one under you.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


>


I watched Euphoria. Someone needs to take Nate out.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> I watched Euphoria. Someone needs to take Nate out.


Whole season?? If then, you are super fast! Yeah... Seriously. Nate need to be got rid of. Did you like character rue? I'm pretty similar to her in real life. (Not that i'm drug addict!). I wonder how many times you cried watching that show! The show is extremely emotional. I cried a lot.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> Whole season?? If then, you are super fast! Yeah... Seriously. Nate need to be got rid of. Did you like character rue? I'm pretty similar to her in real life. (Not that i'm drug addict!). I wonder how many times you cried watching that show! The show is extremely emotional. I cried a lot.


Yes, I have been sick in bed.  I did not fall asleep watching that one. hahha Yes, I like Rue. I am not a drug addict either








I did experiment when younger. I like all of the characters for the most part. Nate just knows no bounds and even his dad appears to fear him now. The little kid Ashtray had me laughing. It should not be funny but, damn that kid could be something serious as smart/entrepreneurial as he is. I think he may be ENTJ. What do you think?


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> No video there. Or the one under you.


That's strange, I can still see them...¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> Yes, I have been sick in bed.  I did not fall asleep watching that one. hahha Yes, I like Rue. I am not a drug addict either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did experiment when younger. I like all of the characters for the most part. Nate just knows no bounds and even his dad appears to fear him now. The little kid Ashtray had me laughing. It should not be funny but, damn that kid could be something serious as smart/entrepreneurial as he is. I think he may be ENTJ. What do you think?


Yeah. Definitely i got ENTJ vibe from him. He is gonna get big role later i think. Btw do you think Rue is thinker type? Or feeler type? Most people say she is ISTP but i think she is ISFP. She have her own strong thoughts about morality.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> Yeah. Definitely i got ENTJ vibe from him. He is gonna get big role later i think. Btw do you think Rue is thinker type? Or feeler type? Most people say she is ISTP but i think she is ISFP. She have her own strong thoughts about morality.


I do not think ISFP. I will have to think about that since, she was on something most of the show and when she was not she was going through withdraws and her mind/body were trying to right itself.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> I do not think ISFP. I will have to think about that since, she was on something most of the show and when she was not she was going through withdraws and her mind/body were trying to right itself.


Yeah. So damaged. We need to keep an eye on her more.  But it's so obvious that she have high chance to be ISTP. Idk.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> Yeah. So damaged. We need to keep an eye on her more.  But it's so obvious that she have high chance to be ISTP. Idk.


IxTx for sure


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser

Been listening to my Year in Music on Spotify



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1EM1zFlvzG0PGF



..and a weird song worked its way up in my Top 10.






along with this:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo

Bellerixx said:


>


----------



## CountZero




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## attic




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Ewok City

This song is my daily dose of positivity. It's never too late to start over!


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


>


I won a game of Kahoot about 10-11 months ago. 😎


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> I won a game of Kahoot about 10-11 months ago. 😎





Crowbo said:


> I won a game of Kahoot about 10-11 months ago. 😎


i love kahoot!!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## jetser

Crowbo said:


>


Yay, for obscure rock classics.

This was my first song I've ever heard on my father's CD player and kept going back and back.
I really like the first solo.


----------



## KindaSnob!

I just love this album so much. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

This song is sick


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## methamphetemina

Dusk Till Dawn - ZAYN feat. Sia - ItsAMoney Violin Cover. 
Are there any violin fans here?


----------



## methamphetemina

KindaSnob! said:


>


niceee


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

PPK - Resurrection


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Crowbo

My Opeth journey continues!


----------



## Electra

Oh holy night (in sweedish for some reason)


----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


> Oh holy night (in sweedish for some reason)


That reminds me


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> That reminds me


🤣😂😄 take it awayyy Eric!! Hahahaha aaaaw..."Jesus was born so that I could open presents"🙄😆


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Heard it recently and really like it.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Paradox3 said:


> Heard it recently and really like it.


Leaving L.A. is really big thing for her... I really like this song.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I like this one too.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo

This is a masterpiece of a musical arrangement and so far advanced for it's era!


----------



## Electra




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Electra




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Electra




----------



## Glittris

Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha - Brave Phoenix

Best tie-together music in the 2nd season, one of the few songs I cried to.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Checking out her new stuff...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo

My Jethro Tull journey begins and my prog rock journey continues!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## moonpixie

Electra said:


>


Whenever I hear this song, I think of this commercial.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## ENIGMA2019

moonpixie said:


> Whenever I hear this song, I think of this commercial.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Can not remember who played this but, I like it too


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Guilty pleasure listening.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Crowbo

This song feels so damn good to listen to when you're running.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Whittling Little Crosses For A Half-Sleeping Heresiarch, by irr. app. (ext.)


from the album Their Little Bones... {1999/2018}




irrappext.bandcamp.com


----------



## jetser

KindaSnob! said:


>


Jesus, how can you do that to someone?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> Jesus, how can you do that to someone?


Because, I think Kindasnob! does this often _smirks_


----------



## majogutierrez99




----------



## majogutierrez99

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Because, I think Kindasnob! does this often _smirks_


i worked in amazon and we got calls with this troll. I was scared to get those calls. :v


----------



## ENIGMA2019

majogutierrez99 said:


> i worked in amazon and we got calls with this troll. I was scared to get those calls. :v


Damn, how does Kermit find the time.... Fitting for this thread~love the song he sings around 1ish minute in


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## WickerDeer

I'm not sure why, but this song's come on several times lately. It's a pretty good song.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## WickerDeer

It's hard to walk in 2d, I think. This song accomplishes it though.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Glittris

Area51 - Virus






The lyric sounds it is from some conspiracy zombie B-movie that I really wanna watch.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## ENIGMA2019

edit switched it


----------



## Electra




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## KindaSnob!

Crowbo said:


>


Lol.


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Crowbo

Here's a great and lesser known prog album


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## NipNip




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


>


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bellerixx said:


>


I remember hearing that song and liking it but, I never knew who sang it. I have heard of him but, had no idea what he sang or looked like until someone posted this song on here




I wonder what type he is. Something pure/transparent about his aura. Point being good song and the few videos I have watched are good energy/vibe like.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


I forgot about this song. Thanks


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Vladimir Ursinovich said:


>


Do you have a sleep sound machine? Most of your music in parts reminds me of the white/brown/pink noise whatever all those options are called. haha


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


Ooooo good stuff. I am going to check out more of their music


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Interesting mixes
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPk3RMMXAfLhMJPFpQhye9g


----------



## Electra




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Crowbo

80s Metallica is still awesome


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Sore asf...


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## ENIGMA2019

impulsenine said:


>


I have never heard that one. Have you heard this one? She sounds a little like Amy Lee.


----------



## eeo




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Steven Stapleton's musical contribution in this piece overshadows the rest


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Aluminum Frost




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


>


When did this song get released? Feels quite nostalgic...


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> When did this song get released? Feels quite nostalgic...


1982 by Steven Miller band


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## eeo




----------



## NipNip

Don't really understand the mediocre like/dislike ratio.


----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


>


@Sweet but Psycho hehe 😁


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> @Sweet but Psycho hehe 😁


😆😅


----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Svartsjuk stagnering, by GLÄDJEKÄLLOR


1 track album




gladjekallor.bandcamp.com


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Timeless hidden little gem.


----------



## Crowbo

The last song that I'll listen to in 2020.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## attic

no music at the moment actually, just a radiator that needs airing and sounds like there is a small stream in the bedrooms, sounds really nice actually, dripping and pouring.

But most of the day I have listened to some random list I found of Portuguese music... for cafés? so easy listening, nice. It is one of the many languages I have planned to learn in 5 years (1.5 years in now, so 3.5 left... we'll see how it goes), but so far I just catch random words here and there, it is a very nice language for songs though, it is melodic and sort of backwards-sounding, I wonder if it would work well with reggae.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## NIHM




----------



## 546407




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Sybow

Something else than metal these days.


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## 546407




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Crowbo

TIme for another prog journey!


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

__
https://soundcloud.com/empireofsigns%2F01-water-copy


----------



## NipNip




----------



## Sybow




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## 546407




----------



## Ewok City

Arturo said:


>


Beautiful, gradual buildup towards the end of the music.


----------



## 546407

Ewok City said:


> Beautiful, gradual buildup towards the end of the music.


Yep 😃


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Crowbo

Still the longest song I've ever listened to so far.


----------



## Electra




----------



## 556155




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## 556155




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Fallen Angel

This one gives me goosebumps.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## 556155




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Crowbo

Perhaps the greatest instrumental track ever.


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Scoobyscoob said:


>


Still this.


----------



## heatnikki




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Electra

I'm feeling for something...fun and cheerfull.


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

13th Order, by In Slaughter Natives


from the album Purgate My Stain




inslaughternatives.bandcamp.com


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine

From the series "songs I haven't listened to in 6 years but I still like"


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Sybow




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Rift




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Folsom




----------



## DOGSOUP

on a loop


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Electra




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie

There are different variations of this song, but it is a lot of fun to sing.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *


----------



## Rift




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## impulsenine

I listen this:




And then this:


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Rift




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NipNip




----------



## ClarenceBrown

Prayer songs in the early morning. These songs refresh my mind.


----------



## ClarenceBrown

Prayer songs in the early morning. These songs refresh my mind.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Nannerl

Nadie me vio partir, lo sé♪
Nadie me espera♪


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Rift




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Fallen Angel

My fav Dark Tranquility song:


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Ewok City

impulsenine said:


>


Interesting rhythm and flow.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Sybow




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## LostHaven




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Electra

Let it go
Let it goooo


----------



## LostHaven

LORD QUAS


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## The Dude

Imagine sitting on a cliff looking at the ocean as the sunsets...


----------



## KindaSnob!

The Dude said:


> Imagine sitting on a cliff looking at the ocean as the sunsets...


I always knew you were wayfaring soul. In good way. 

Great song btw.


----------



## Faery




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra

A sami concert. It is very calm, dreamy and comfortable...


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NipNip




----------



## jetser

Feel like a rockstar... young man again.


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> A sami concert. It is very calm, dreamy and comfortable...


Can we see it?


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> Can we see it?


Unfortunetly it was on tv 😔📺


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> Can we see it?


Here is at least one of the songs 🙂


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> Here is at least one of the songs 🙂


What do you think about them? As a Norwegian do you feel close to them? Do you like them?


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> What do you think about them? As a Norwegian do you feel close to them? Do you like them?


I think they gave a cool and mysterious culture that has been supressed for way too long. I think they might have come to Norway before the southern crowd came, but don't take my word for it. Imagen having been able to live in tents in the snow, living off of reindeers. It must have been a tough life I suppose! I'd like to learn more about these people. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## Folsom




----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> I think they gave a cool and mysterious culture that has been supressed for way too long. I think they might have come to Norway before the southern crowd came, but don't take my word for it. Imagen having been able to live in tents in the snow, living off of reindeers. It must have been a tough life I suppose! I'd like to learn more about these people. Do you know anything about them?


I know that I am related to them linguistically nothing more.
I mean really, no one knows about who they are.


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> I know that I am related to them linguistically nothing more.
> I mean really, no one knows about who they are.


Do you think they stem from the same people as the American Natives? That they could possibly have walked across the northern hemisphere for example from (or to?) Alaska? It sounds logical to me that your language could be related, your language is interesting historically but I don't know much about it yet


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> Do you think they stem from the same people as the American Natives? That they could possibly have walked across the northern hemisphere for example from (or to?) Alaska? It sounds logical to me that your language could be related, your language is interesting historically but I don't know much about it yet


I don't think there's any hard evidence but this whole thing seems to be born out of way up north.
It's possible that we are the same tribe that tried to trot off to Siberia or Alaska or something, but they really haven't left us anything else then their language.
It's hard to figure out, anyway it's interesting that three separate ehtnic groups consists while we don't know they're related to each other or not. We, the Finnish people (and the Estonians) and the Sami.


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> I don't think there's any hard evidence but this whole thing seems to be born out of way up north.
> It's possible that we are the same tribe that tried to trot off to Siberia or Alaska or something, but they really haven't left us anything else then their language.
> It's hard to figure out, anyway it's interesting that three separate ehtnic groups consists while we don't know they're related to each other or not. We, the Finnish people (and the Estonians) and the Sami.


I'm intrigued! Got really curious now! 😃


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## KindaSnob!

👏 👏 👏


----------



## mino

Act I No. 20 Kitri Variation - Ludwig Minkus

from Don Quixote


----------



## mino

Act I No. 20 Kitri Variation - Ludwig Minkus

from Don Quixote


----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Fallen Angel




----------



## Electra

Sybow said:


> Still a good song


You got five on that one 😎


----------



## mia-me

Shawn Mendes is one of the most gorgeous and sweet celebrities, although he does have his monster moments. Funny too. Camilla's a lucky lady but then, they're perfect for each other. 💖






Harry Styles is a great guy to follow on instagram because he's never around so it's a relaxing experience. Benign neglect which aligns with his casual style. 😄


----------



## Crowbo

Most relaxing song I've ever heard


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## mia-me




----------



## eeo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## littlewyng




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NipNip




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Rift




----------



## mia-me

Chilling with coffee. 💖





😄


----------



## mia-me

Love waking up to atmospheric ambient or classical music, chilling on the back deck.


----------



## mia-me

Unless it's a signal-to-noise issue where I've misinterpreted things, good luck and take care. 

More morning coffee music. 💖


----------



## blossomier




----------



## Folsom




----------



## mia-me

Been listening to old time jazz all day, sitting on the couch with the fireplace on. 💖


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Glittris

I never been a Harry Potter-fan, most probably will never be either, right now though, I am obsessed with anything related to the Harry Potter-universe, just so my subconscious can decode and re-arrange as much abstract information as possible, in order to better understand this totally foreign culture, where boys use brooms to fly in the air?... >_> I am expecting myself to be done with my ethnologist work in less that a week from now.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

Woke up with this song stuck in my head and it's definitely my mood right now. Must have been dreaming about it but I don't remember. While I can only listen in awe to Nina Simone's raw power rendition of 'Feeling Good', it's too raw for me to relate to. A smoother version is more relatable, although I wish she had injected a touch more force in the climactic sections. That said, it's all subjective preference as a listener and I'm no singer.






Edit - This isn't me. It's a rando find on YT.


----------



## Electra

The Cure


----------



## Graykat




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Rift




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Sybow




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## WickerDeer

Sadly, one of the best musicians, Djordje Balasevic died from COVID infection. 

My grandpa for long time,
is digging havens fields,
but grandma still keeps all his stuff
and picture of our saint .
On day i was born
nut is planted there
and in the yard,under the dense crown
now kids are playing
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
Through fog nine candles are flashing-Then i got few mandarins and little white rabbit.
In may are still,
mature neighborhood gardens,
but cherries and green apricots steal some other kids
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
My friend Milutin,
second desk next to the door ,
has son which is four years old
and he is teaching him to fish.
Sometimes i meet him
He waves through his car window
and in port,ball are chasing
some other kids.
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
and me,i am gambling
with cheater - life
he every day pull some ace from his sleeve.
And old man tell me :
"You're in right period now"
And in street of Jovan Cvijic
some other kids are growing
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...

# Read more: DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Neki Novi Klinci Lyrics English translation | MotoLyrics.com DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Neki Novi Klinci Lyrics English translation
Motolyrics.com - Find your favourite song!
Follow us: @motolyrics on Twitter | motolyrics on Facebook


----------



## WickerDeer

As an old sin
You always appear to me the same
Your laughter echoes
You put your shoes in a window

And you dream, always
You go around the world without travelling
And the Christmas Eve is coming

You could have
Told me some sudden words
You know, my eyes
Are still filled with the same fog.

But it's quite opposite...
Now, the sorrow in me is making roots
And the Christmas Eve is passing..

That was our last (Eve)
And now the bells ring again, I listen to them...
No, not every eve is Christmas'
is the Cristmas Eve.

At the last moment
As always on that Eve
The lady next to us
unucima kolac pece - Bakes cookes for her grandchildren

In my room
Only an old watch shows time
And the Christmas Eve is passing



# Read more: DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Badnje Vece Lyrics English translation | MotoLyrics.com DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Badnje Vece Lyrics English translation
Motolyrics.com - Find your favourite song!
Follow us: @motolyrics on Twitter | motolyrics on Facebook

😢


----------



## blossomier




----------



## Electra

WickerDeer said:


> Sadly, one of the best musicians, Djordje Balasevic died from COVID infection.
> 
> My grandpa for long time,
> is digging havens fields,
> but grandma still keeps all his stuff
> and picture of our saint .
> On day i was born
> nut is planted there
> and in the yard,under the dense crown
> now kids are playing
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> Through fog nine candles are flashing-Then i got few mandarins and little white rabbit.
> In may are still,
> mature neighborhood gardens,
> but cherries and green apricots steal some other kids
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> My friend Milutin,
> second desk next to the door ,
> has son which is four years old
> and he is teaching him to fish.
> Sometimes i meet him
> He waves through his car window
> and in port,ball are chasing
> some other kids.
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> and me,i am gambling
> with cheater - life
> he every day pull some ace from his sleeve.
> And old man tell me :
> "You're in right period now"
> And in street of Jovan Cvijic
> some other kids are growing
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> Some new kids,some new kids,some new kids...
> 
> # Read more: DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Neki Novi Klinci Lyrics English translation | MotoLyrics.com DJORDJE BALASEVIC - Neki Novi Klinci Lyrics English translation
> Motolyrics.com - Find your favourite song!
> Follow us: @motolyrics on Twitter | motolyrics on Facebook


R.I.P 🤗💕💐


----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me

Yum. 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me

So very Prince.


----------



## Six




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

Fave Beethoven symphony, my goto when feeling chill and content. 💖


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## NipNip




----------



## 0wl




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## HigherFrequencyYou




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Not that guy

moonpixie said:


>


Forgot how much I love Sinead's voice. No lip syncing, no Pro-Tools to "fix" the voice, no over the top production to distract from the performance. Just the young lady on stage with her guitar leaving you wonder how that voice comes from that small frame. Once heard Sinead's voice described as faith and pain. Love the adorable little chuckle at 2:56 when the audience sings back to her. I enjoy the albums but Sinead's live performances are always better than the studio recordings.


----------



## law911012eqw




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## mia-me




----------



## NipNip




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## 0wl




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me




----------



## moonpixie

Not that guy said:


> Forgot how much I love Sinead's voice. No lip syncing, no Pro-Tools to "fix" the voice, no over the top production to distract from the performance. Just the young lady on stage with her guitar leaving you wonder how that voice comes from that small frame. Once heard Sinead's voice described as faith and pain. Love the adorable little chuckle at 2:56 when the audience sings back to her. I enjoy the albums but Sinead's live performances are always better than the studio recordings.


I absolutely agree. She puts her heart and soul in her performances. 

This is one of the best versions of this song.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser

Electra said:


>


Jesus, this reminds me when I listened to TRL (MTV's Live) when I got home from school.


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> Jesus, this reminds me when I listened to TRL (MTV's Live) when I got home from school.


😊 Those were the days 😄


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

Old time Tarantino soundtracks are amazing! Two of my fave scenes ever. Tarantino's classic application of irony.


----------



## blossomier




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## mino

The recordings of this song are all trash (at least on YouTube), but the song is still the best thing ever.

Odile Variation 1 - Tchaikovsky


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jetser




----------



## mia-me

The bass line followed by synths, really gets me with this song. Hopefully no one gets the wrong idea from this song. I just like pop songs like this that aren't r&b or hiphop. Beyond tired of those two genres and frankly, they were never favored genres.


----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift




----------



## Sybow




----------



## NipNip

Why not


----------



## Not that guy

mia-me said:


> Woke up with this song stuck in my head and it's definitely my mood right now. Must have been dreaming about it but I don't remember. While I can only listen in awe to Nina Simone's raw power rendition of 'Feeling Good', it's too raw for me to relate to. A smoother version is more relatable, although I wish she had injected a touch more force in the climactic sections. That said, it's all subjective preference as a listener and I'm no singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - This isn't me. It's a rando find on YT.



Luv me some Nina. Easily one of the most powerful voices in music. My favorite Nina track below appears on The Soul of Nina Simone, ASIN : B000B5XZQU. The live performance is the same as "Nuff Said" album from the youtube link but the newer "The Soul of Nina Simone" disc reworks it. The audience and background singers are brought more forward on the newer disk. Feels more energetic, more live, like being in the audience. But can't find a link to the "The soul of Nina Simone" track. So this will have to do.


----------



## mia-me

Not that guy said:


> Luv me some Nina. Easily one of the most powerful voices in music. My favorite Nina track below appears on The Soul of Nina Simone, ASIN : B000B5XZQU. The live performance is the same as "Nuff Said" album from the youtube link but the newer "The Soul of Nina Simone" disc reworks it. The audience and background singers are brought more forward on the newer disk. Feels more energetic, more live, like being in the audience. But can't find a link to the "The soul of Nina Simone" track. So this will have to do.


OhMyGod, this is amazing!!! Thanks. 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## luckyjacky




----------



## Sybow




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## 0wl




----------



## eeo




----------



## attic

Nightmusic


----------



## Rift




----------



## Rift

@Electra
@HAL
🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️🏄‍♂️🧘‍♂️🏌️‍♂️🤸‍♂️🤺🤾‍♀️🤼‍♀️🏋️‍♀️🧗‍♀️


----------



## HAL

@Rift Why've I been tagged here? Not my kinda music I'm afraid.

I mostly listen to EDM, e.g. psytrance, hard house etc. (e.g: Goa-Psy Trance Radio - DI.FM | addictive electronic music)

However, this song just floors me every time. It isn't my usual genre at all but I just think it's beautiful.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Rift

HAL said:


> @Rift Why've I been tagged here? Not my kinda music I'm afraid.


apparently, randomness. my apologies. I'll leave you be.


----------



## 0wl




----------



## Hexigoon

Beautiful song.


----------



## blossomier




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Rift




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Sybow




----------



## blossomier




----------



## jjcu




----------



## law911012eqw

.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

a church thing with prayer and a choir. 😇


----------



## jjcu




----------



## NipNip




----------



## eeo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Rift




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


Mmmmmm Mmmm Mmm Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmm

Dr Dre said

Mmmmmm Mmmmm Mmmeee mmmmm


----------



## blossomier




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

blossomier said:


>


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## blossomier

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


Even babies are skydiving and I'm not 

By the way, I've heard a lot that song on Instagram. People are using this on the reels section. They're using this other remix:


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

blossomier said:


> Even babies are skydiving and I'm not
> 
> By the way, I've heard a lot that song on Instagram. People are using this on the reels section. They're using this other remix:


Interesting. Good song, but definitely not my cup of tea. IMO, the intro is too much of a slow burn.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

blossomier said:


>


----------



## blossomier

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

blossomier said:


>


----------



## blossomier




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Sybow

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Thanks~ I have never heard that one before. I can listen to a bunch of his songs on repeat and never get tired of them. The videos as well. I wonder who comes up with the ideas for the videos and directs them. Have you watched this one?


Yeah seen that one. A bit of a weird clip if you grew up with the whole 'slim shady' figure.


----------



## Sybow

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @Sybow Duh this one says on it who directed it....
> Fuck that flow


Didnt even notice. Just took the first one i found on youtube, lol. Normally listen to it on spotify.


----------



## law911012eqw

.


----------



## law911012eqw




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Folsom




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Amenochu




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## MisterYellowFace

Story by NF






👇😈👇Sent straight out of satans A-hole using _tapatalk._ 
🍑


----------



## Amenochu




----------



## MisterYellowFace

Wylie said:


> Story by NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 👇😈👇Sent straight out of satans A-hole using _tapatalk._
> 🍑


I am so sorry. I am just thoroughly annoyed at this tapatalk thing and I have a very strange sense of humor.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

So far all of their stuff is an eargasm....


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Amenochu




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

It's an upbeat song .. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Yeah, I'm in one of those moods today. Lol.


----------



## FrostMoon




----------



## Electra




----------



## Dalien




----------



## fishflutter

Hardline- Julien Baker (from her album _Little Oblivions_)


----------



## Celtsincloset

URL link says 'Wows'. Indeed.


----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Celtsincloset

@NipNip

Half of it sounds like Jobim, and the orchestrally composed music is nice too.


----------



## blossomier




----------



## mia-me




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Pearl Jam - Force of nature (Tour 2000 - 2010)






Dido - White Flag (Live at Brixton Academy)






Oceans (Live) - MTV Unplugged - Pearl Jam


----------



## blossomier




----------



## 546407




----------



## Lunacik

This again...probably my favorite song right now. Chill vibes are best vibes.


----------



## Celtsincloset

Arturo said:


>


I love when the chord changes faster than the rhythm dictates. That's some real nice realism. For me, a part of it also reminded me of AF, American Football.


----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NipNip




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Lunacik

Yeah, I'm great...yeah, I'm fiiiine
I don't wake up feelin' like I wanna diiiie
coz I'm thrivin now, I'm thrivin now

Yeah, I'm great...yeah, I'm fiiiine
I don't do the shit I used to do to surviiive
coz I'm thrivin now, I'm thrivin now


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *





Stray, stray!

In the cold breeze that I walk alone
The memories of generation burn within me
Been forever, since I've cried the pain of sorrow
I'll live and die, pride that my people gave me

I'm here standing on the edge
And staring up at where a new moon should be
Ooohhhh

Stray!
No regret 'cause I've got nothing to lose

Ever stray,
So I'm gonna live my life as I choose
Until I fall

Stray, stray
Stray, stray...

In the white freeze never spoke of tears
Or opened up to anyone including myself

I would like to
Find a way to open to you
Been a while, don't know if I remember how to

I'm here waiting on the edge
Would I be alright showing myself to you
It's always been so hard to do

Stray!
No regret 'cause I've got nothing to lose

Ever stray,
So I'm gonna live my life as I choose
Until I fall

Stray, stray
Stray, stray...

Stray, stray
Stray, stray...

Is there a place waiting for me?
Somewhere that I belong
Or will I always live this way?

Always stray,
No regret 'cause I've got nothing to lose

Ever stray,
So I'm gonna live my life as I choose
'Cause all things fall

Stray, stray
Stray, stray

Stray, stray...

...I'm walk alone...

...I'm here standing on the edge...


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Electra




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me

🥰🥰🥰


----------



## mia-me

It's unfortunate that this is such a muffled recording. The pianist isn't Debussy this time.


----------



## Lunacik

I'm not suicidal I don't wanna fuckin' die
I just wanna be able to close my eyes and feel alright
but every day I feel like dyin'
every day I feel like dyin'


Sigh, here we go back into the fire...but at this point what's one more battle scar...


----------



## Celtsincloset

American Football cover. American Football was once a band shrouded in a lot of mystery. With releasing one full length album, before disbanding, their music would inspire many other musicians of the genre of emotional rock (etc), and really _influenced_ that culture. By playing American Football's music, the artists would be trying to discover some of the mystery, understand some of the genius, taking part in the culture envisioned through the album’s music...


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I have FRANKLY MR SHANKLY stuck in my head, and I'm going to listen to it now.

One of my favourite comedic songs.

It's very INFP and so funny.


----------



## mia-me

Love this song. It never fails to rev me up.


----------



## Lunacik

Some music that's a little on the depressing side. It's not my usual, but between everything I've been going through, plus only having access to one of the medications my bipolar brain depends on, life is a bit heavy right now. I would keep my eyes on the light at the end of the tunnel, and on my hopes, aspirations, and desires, but depression makes it all seem grey, dull, hopeless, and pointless. No endeavor seems worthwhile. I suppose it's time for dismissing all of that and functioning on autopilot; in my life there's no space for stagnation. Happiness doesn't seem obtainable to me right now.


----------



## Celtsincloset

Hexcoder said:


> No endeavor seems worthwhile. I suppose it's time for dismissing all of that and functioning on autopilot; in my life there's no space for stagnation. Happiness doesn't seem obtainable to me right now.


Why do you think that happiness isn’t obtainable to you?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

mia-me said:


> Love this song. It never fails to rev me up.


Thanks-Muse is some good stuff! I forget about them sometimes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

They have a ton of good songs


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexcoder said:


> I'm not suicidal I don't wanna fuckin' die
> I just wanna be able to close my eyes and feel alright
> but every day I feel like dyin'
> every day I feel like dyin'
> 
> 
> Sigh, here we go back into the fire...but at this point what's one more battle scar...


I hope things improve. You mentioned a new job? Is that working out ok?


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## mimesis




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Bryan Adams - Heaven (Live At Wembley 1996)


----------



## mia-me

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Thanks-Muse is some good stuff! I forget about them sometimes.


Well that's an uncomfortable song. Bellamy doesn't shy away from digging deep. 😄

Muse is underrated.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

mimesis said:


>


I can not see it. What is it?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

mia-me said:


> Well that's an uncomfortable song. Bellamy doesn't shy away from digging deep. 😄
> 
> Muse is underrated.


True and that is what I like about them the most aside from their unique sound. The digging deep comment reminded me of this song. I am not sure why.




Linkin Park is another great one.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@mia-me We seem to have some similar music taste. Have you heard of them? Check out this epic video.... They are underrated as well. Really for a site like this- it would be interesting for people to analyze the video. You have to watch it a few times to pick up on all of the hidden visual cues.


----------



## mia-me

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @mia-me We seem to have some similar music taste. Have you heard of them? Check out this epic video.... They are underrated as well. Really for a site like this- it would be interesting for people to analyze the video. You have to watch it a few times to pick up on all of the hidden visual cues.


Interesting. I have my guesses but how would you interpret this video?


----------



## Celtsincloset

Kitten by AS MEIAS.


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Celtsincloset

Yoshikazu who sang this song was a young man who had just finished high school. He was a loner throughout high school, either by nature or choice, and barely spoke to anyone there. He said that he was lonely during his childhood period, so much so that he wrote a song called _Snow _for Bluebeard, which was about suicide, because of the loneliness he had suffered.

_Room 501_, on the other hand has happier lyrics. In a very poetic way.


----------



## luckyjacky

Bones - Timberlake


----------



## luckyjacky

Bones - Timberlake


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Not from Tokyo but in the name _smirks_ Similar sounds to some of the stuff you posted. You may like them.


Haha, I remember them. They were the punchbag and the butt of the joke for years in my country.
Once I thought the singer was a girl and I said she looked great. 🤣


----------



## mia-me

💖💖💖

__
https://soundcloud.com/aytiko%2Fsilly-puddy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

impulsenine said:


>


Great song by R.E.M. The other one reminded me of this one!


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I just posted this song by Nina the other day somewhere on this site but, I have never heard this mix 0.o


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## mia-me

RIP, pop culture genius.


----------



## attic




----------



## FrostMoon




----------



## Plusless




----------



## FrostMoon

Plusless said:


>


Have you heard this one?


----------



## Plusless

FrostMoon said:


> Have you heard this one?


Multiple times just today haha
I listen to a lot of their albums and even the source materials that they are made from.


----------



## FrostMoon

Plusless said:


> Multiple times just today haha
> I listen to a lot of their albums and even the source materials that they are made from.


Awesome! Are all of their albums on YouTube? I tried looking for them on Spotify, but they only have 3 songs on there. Have you heard of Art of Noise? You may like them too.


----------



## Plusless

FrostMoon said:


> Awesome! Are all of their albums on YouTube? I tried looking for them on Spotify, but they only have 3 songs on there. Have you heard of Art of Noise? You may like them too.


You'll find a lot of the albums through youtube and you can find other songs from fan compilations.

Ah, I'll have to try them, thanks in advance.


----------



## blossomier




----------



## ENIGMA2019

blossomier said:


>


She is awesome! Now, you are about to have me on a BB kick. lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## blossomier

ENIGMA2019 said:


> She is awesome! Now, you are about to have me on a BB kick. lol


HELL YEAH!

This one is my favorite: 




I also love this one: 




the way she sings "ooh ooh"... oh my fucking GOD. 

All her songs are amazing. Bishop Briggs doesn't have a single bad song lol.


----------



## Celtsincloset

❤


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Black Rainbow


----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Lunacik

I used to relate to this song about them, but now...it's just gone so much deeper, drifting into hatred. I wouldn't even miss them if they were gone...I'd feel relief. It's become difficult to think of a single thing I like about them. Why am I still around? To pay some sense of debt? They're fucking toxic...just move on...


----------



## Lunacik

Always ridin' those chill vibes <3

Also, this woman is hot...looks a lot like my first girlfriend though, particularly in the pic that pops up when you hit play.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## aerstyu

the harmony and background music are just-








instant respect if you share my taste in music


----------



## attic

bob hund, again  this song is like drugs, I think, like I imagine it might be like... it is a bit like running with a dog on a field in strong wind, or like jumping in a cool stream a sunny day, or twirl around and feel carefree after an exhausting day when overtired and a bit hyper and giggly, or like first infatuation, like raspberries and soyghurt, or like the beautiful yellow morninglight through dusty windows moving because light breeze in the leaves outside and a happy bird singing, or like when you find you have been up all night when the alarm rings and you look up and it is already light out, and you feel a bit overtired and excitedly exhilarated about the topic you lost yourself in so completely, thoughts jumping around like little lightnings in the head:


----------



## blossomier

Amen, Marina.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## BroNerd

You're the Inspiration - Chicago
You're the Inspiration - YouTube


----------



## luckyjacky




----------



## NipNip




----------



## mino




----------



## attic

time to sleep, good night everyone, have a lullaby




sleeps, sleep little one,
life is a dream
out in darkness' mareel alight
sail you towards night's land
everyone walk alone

The waves sings against your boat
life is a dream
deep is the wave of the sea, salty and wet
as if of many eyes' cries
everyone walks alone

the nights so long, so long
life is a dream
deep in sleep's armful of flowers
you'll dream about day once
everyone walks alone

grow, grow little seed
life is a dream
darkness mumbles around our island
perhaps will we never die
everyone walks alone


----------



## mia-me




----------



## ENIGMA2019

blossomier said:


> HELL YEAH!
> 
> the way she sings "ooh ooh"... oh my fucking GOD.
> 
> All her songs are amazing. Bishop Briggs doesn't have a single bad song lol.


I agree!
I think this is the first one I ever heard by her


blossomier said:


> HELL YEAH!
> 
> 
> *All her songs are amazing. Bishop Briggs doesn't have a single bad song lol.*


I concur. The first song I ever heard from her was





I love those you posted as well. I also like Lindsey Stirling so- I decided to blend the two lol This is a great one too


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@blossomier Also, great ones


----------



## ENIGMA2019

mia-me said:


>


Underrated! Tons of great songs!


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## mino

Underrated song from this ballet


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Electra




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## attic

I love this album(except the hit from it, "dansa efter min pipa", I am not very fond of it I am afraid), this is the intro (the ugly face, is a mixture of the faces of the people in the band, mouth from one, eyes from one etc. it becomes a bit creepy, something off). I relate bob hund (especially earlier) to crisp, cool but bright springdays for some reason, open windows. I think it might in part just be remembering listening to it then perhaps, but also something in the feelings and sound-picture.


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Rift




----------



## blossomier

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @blossomier Also, great ones


Both are amazing! Bishop Briggs... WHAT A WOMAN.

Wild Horses! I love it. I don't really know how these "ball sounds" (lmao, the the dropping balls kind of sound)

And Higher is also good. Her voice is seriously great and her songs are definitely something unique. She's an incredible musician.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## FrostMoon




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Meliodas

Ah, what an elegant sound it is that strikes fear in the heart of ev'ry Frenchman!


----------



## Meliodas




----------



## NipNip




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## mia-me

I love covers that are better than the original, especially when they're pop songs that have been given metal or industrial spins to them.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

(The original)





 (The Mashup version)


----------



## Year Of Caimans

Yesss


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Year Of Caimans

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


Re-listened to the whole LP again a few days ago. Lots of memories


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

I've never heard this band before the radio tonight


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

I love both of their voices but they are more balanced in this version
plus silly dancing


----------



## WickerDeer

Hadn't heard of this band before tonight either


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Plusless




----------



## MsMojiMoe

Tori Amos


----------



## Year Of Caimans




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra

Thought it said Oslo city hehe 😁😎


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

* *





I really love Ana Moura, but I really do not speak Brazilian Portuguez (I also do not spell...apparently LOL Portuguese) and it's not that easy to find the English translations--so here is the lyrics ran through google translate (probably not that accurate):

I spend my days
In long lines
In villages, towns and cities
Swallows are queens
Flying the lines of freedom

I want to get my feet off the ground
I want to fly out of here
Go away by plane
And just come back one day!
I'll put the suitcase in the basement
Savor the Spring
Waiting and at the station

One day a swallow said
Daughter, the world turns
Use the breeze to your advantage
Life tells lies
But the sun warns before setting

My mother said
Let go of the wings
Turn your back
Be strong
Advance to the sea
Go up slopes
Place bets
In luck, not in bad luck


----------



## blossomier




----------



## BroNerd

Hungry Heart - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## jetser




----------



## blossomier

jetser said:


>


Nice. Really good.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## jetser




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser

Come on Scotland, make a stand!


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Nesi




----------



## Electra




----------



## 17041704




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## MsMojiMoe

the Great Depression


----------



## jjcu




----------



## mia-me




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

I'm listening to this and there's a thunderstorm outside


----------



## Penny




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Aussie infj

Crazysah said:


> What Song are you listening to now?
> 
> I am currently listening to Oasis - Falling Down
> 
> Crazysah


----------



## Aussie infj

I am listening to Panic at the Disco's ' 
' High Hopes '. and Sara Bareilles 
' Brave' because I m so hopeful for the present and future.Also been listening to Rob Thomas new reworking of 'Use to be' remind me how far I've come.


----------



## blossomier




----------



## ImpossibleHunt




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## mia-me




----------



## MsMojiMoe

nym- et moi


----------



## blossomier




----------



## tTow

Ed Sheeran - Shape of You


----------



## Rift




----------



## NipNip




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra




----------



## MsMojiMoe

puscifer ( tool, a perfect circle kinda day)


----------



## mia-me




----------



## NIHM




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## lotusgirl

Crazysah said:


> What Song are you listening to now?
> 
> I am currently listening to Oasis - Falling Down
> 
> Crazysah


----------



## lotusgirl

❣


----------



## Rift

* *


----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## blossomier




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Folsom




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jamjoint

This has been stuck in my head for a week now. Mostly because it's apropos to my life atm...


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Penny




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Penny

lol I used to love the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Aussie infj

Rift said:


>


Today listening Feeling Good by Michael Buble uplifting joyous song and ELO's Don't bring me down as well as U2 beautiful.Did U know U2's name came from the name of an American spy plane shot down during the cold war.No drones in those days .


----------



## Keirah23m

"No Rain" by Blind Melon

~All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
I like watching the puddles gather rain~


----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik

Grinding all day and through the night, chasin' after that success and finding this so relatable...minus the immaturity.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## mia-me

Can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## tyron65

My fav song makes no sense of nba youngboy. He is an amazing rapper although he got controversies I love his songs. I love to wear nba artist 3D art vest
that I got from nbayoungbymerch. They have good quality products. Here is my fav song that I'm listening to right now:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Eu_citzen

This just describes my mood so well.


----------



## Six




----------



## Electra




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik

Just some morning fuel. Wake up, roll out of bed, and hit that floor running. 

No time to waste.


----------



## mia-me




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## mia-me

Kill Bill was an awesome movie. NSFW!


----------



## 17041704




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## jetser




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## jjcu




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Six




----------



## Six




----------



## Six

We're going to get 90s as F*CK if we aren't careful:


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

One of my fav songs. I listen to it on repeat so much it wouldn't be surprising if I died with it on repeat someday.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexcoder said:


>


I was just trying to remember the name of them last night.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik

No purpose for anything
Living life just to live and waste away
In my mind I feel I am lifeless
Left behind this life spineless
I'll raise my fist to find the power
Through isolation I'll find the answer

No purpose for anything
Sacrificed everything to slay away
In my mind I feel I am lifeless
With this strength life feels pointless
The threat of death, has lost its power
Carnage will cease to exist forever

Strength beyond strength
I have seen pain beyond pain
Unbreakable
Strength beyond strength
I have seen pain beyond pain
Unbreakable






No sleep
Let's gooooooooooooo


----------



## Lunacik

Geist, du kannst nicht gehen
Du wirst leiden
Du wirst nicht vergessen
Geist, du kannst nicht gehen
Du wirst leiden
Du wirst nicht vergessen

Awaken

Rain fire to cleanse the disease
Because your vessel rots and decays


----------



## Lunacik

I'll take back my mind
From the ashes l'll begin to rise
The thought of you will never be my demise
The thought of you will never be my demise


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

I see distance in your eyes
Bury me
To sleep tonight
Your touch divine
I saw distance in your eyes

He came to claim
What was his
And for years I lived
A solitary reign

I retraced
My steps to your embrace
I wanted you to stay
Yet you died away

---------------

I've been alone romantically those two years
I even adapted by becoming so unaffectionate myself
to cope with your distance
to a point where
I even thought it was really me
mirroring in order to adapt to something bothersome in order to be unfazed...
without even meaning to...
without even knowing...
just unconscious
automatic
In the beginning, you feared me being too demanding...
so then I didn't assert my needs...I just denied myself the liberty to have them.
how E9
kek...

So this is what it's like when an E9 merges with an E5...

You truly are a castle.
I suppose it makes no difference, therefore...whether you're gone now...
You were never really there anyway.
That castle was empty
and it was a solitary reign.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Always find myself coming back to this album, it's just too good:


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## mia-me

Discussion about flamenco brought this song to mind. Jesse Cook is such a master of flamenco crossover that I ignore the lyrics and just follow his playing, as he weaves around the melody. 💖


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

"...Something's changing
Rearranging me
Amputating
What I no longer need

Cut away everything
And tear away everything
Confining
Defining
I'll cut away everything
And tear away everything
And I will escape myself..."


----------



## Electra




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Whippit




----------



## The Dude




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

<3


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik

Tbh I enjoy this more than the original...which is kind of a big deal for me to say, I love SOAD, but it's mostly because of Lauren's voice. She fucking killlss her part.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser

impulsenine said:


>


This is my favourite from Bon Jovi


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## The Dude




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Eu_citzen

Looks like you could now call this an obsession, with this band. Been going through their songs all week. 🤣


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Six




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Lunacik

Somehow this is calming and soothing to me. Weird.


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## jjcu




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## mia-me




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## MsMojiMoe

just waking up


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Six




----------



## blossomier




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *




Power is in inflicting pain and humiliation
Power is in tearing human minds to pieces and putting them together again in new shapes of your own choosing
Do you begin to see, then, what kind of world we are creating?
It is the exact opposite of the stupid hedonistic Utopias that the old reformers imagined
A world of fear and treachery and torment, a world of trampling and being trampled upon, a world which will grow not less but more merciless as it refines itself
Progress in our world will be progress towards more pain
The old civilizations claimed that they were founded on love or justice
Ours is founded upon hatred. In our world there will be no emotions except fear, rage, triumph, and self-abasement
Everything else we shall destroy, everything
Already we are breaking down the habits of thought which have survived from before the Revolution
We have cut the links between child and parent, and between man and man, and between man and woman
No one dares trust a wife or a child or a friend any longer
But in the future there will be no wives and no friends
Children will be taken from their mothers at birth, as one takes eggs from a hen
The sex instinct will be eradicated
Procreation will be an annual formality like the renewal of a ration card
We shall abolish the orgasm
Our neurologists are at work upon it now
There will be no loyalty, except loyalty towards the Party
There will be no love, except the love of Big Brother
There will be no laughter, except the laugh of triumph over a defeated enemy
There will be no art, no literature, no science
When we are omnipotent we shall have no more need of science. There will be no distinction between beauty and ugliness
There will be no curiosity, no enjoyment of the process of life
All competing pleasures will be destroyed
But always -- do not forget this, Winston -- always there will be the intoxication of power, constantly increasing and constantly growing subtler
Always, at every moment, there will be the thrill of victory, the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless
If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face -- forever


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine

i like 3 things:


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo

So fucking good


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Sily




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

_Wenn die Einsamkeit dein Herz zerbricht
Und der Schmerz in dir erwacht
Wenn deine dunklen Träume
Dich verführen in jeder Nacht
Dann komm zu mir, Komm zu mir
Breite deine Flügel aus und flieg
Mit mir durch die Nacht
Über den Horizont hinaus_

Lmao, such sappy lyrics but I love this song...


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

^
Fucking addicted to this


----------



## Lunacik

My friend laughs at me for liking Josephine but whatever, hahaha


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Really? Fucking Slav squats? LOL


----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Hmm, I need more variety in Polish X_X

It's crazy how some songs can make certain memories so embedded in your mind that when you listen to them it's almost as though you are back there again...the smells, the surroundings / environment, the feelings, the situations in life around that time, everything.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

^
Portuguese, if anyone is wondering





^
The Hanna series got me hooked on this song but I love how it draws attention to certain issues going on in Nigeria.


----------



## mia-me




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sinuous




----------



## Electra

This song made me cry


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Celtsincloset

😍


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ok, so I'm not big on anime but I did watch this one really dumb but really funny series called Konosuba a few weeks ago and I actually like the music.  Especially when dubbed to English. Anyway, dumb fun and I liked the music:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Season 1 ending song in English:


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## MsMojiMoe

USSR under LSD by FEARSTbeats


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Nannerl

That bass. ✨


----------



## Eternally Changing

The Elder Scrolls online menu music haha


----------



## Eternally Changing

The Elder Scrolls online menu music haha


----------



## blossomier




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Sinuous

“I’m halfway to happy now, and I always mistake it for progress”


----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## BroNerd

(1870) It's in the Way That You Use It (1999 Remaster) - YouTube


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Aether-wannabe

Au/Ra Dead girl!


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Posted in the Dark music thread but, this mix is better than the original


----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Queen of Cups

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Once again... nice avvy. Your last two look like something I have used before. Good taste.


Thanks. I remember you had one that resembled a work by Leonid Afremov. 
I love that style.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

𝙰𝚗 𝚘𝚕𝚍 𝚑𝚒𝚝 𝚏𝚛𝚘𝚖 𝚌𝚑𝚒𝚕𝚍𝚑𝚘𝚘𝚍.
𝚃𝚑𝚎 𝚕𝚢𝚛𝚒𝚌𝚜 𝚊𝚛𝚎 𝚗𝚘𝚝 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚋𝚎𝚜𝚝 𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚒𝚝 𝚍𝚘𝚎𝚜 𝚛𝚑𝚢𝚖𝚎 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚖𝚎𝚕𝚘𝚍𝚢 𝚒𝚜 𝚐𝚘𝚘𝚍 𝚒𝚖𝚘


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Me: I'm not depressed. 

Also me:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Me: I'm not depressed. 

Also me:


----------



## Lunacik

Someone said "I disagree" and it reminded me of this...but I thought it'd be weird to just reply with this...so now I am listening to it instead...


----------



## Six

Queen of Cups said:


>







What a weird coincidence1


----------



## Queen of Cups

Six said:


> What a weird coincidence1


One of my favorite singers. I’ve seen him in concert many times, so it’s routinely in my playlist.


----------



## Six

Queen of Cups said:


> One of my favorite singers. I’ve seen him in concert many times, so it’s routinely in my playlist.


Didn't say anything about that per se...


----------



## Six




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups

listening to my son on his guitar


----------



## DOGSOUP

Didn't even particularly like this album when it came out but I'm feeling nostalgic & happy/sad


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This song has gotten me through this week. I changed my sig to match lol


----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jetser




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik

There was talk of coming out of one's shell so this song popped into my head:




(The words "come out")


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

* *





If you are lost in your way
Deep in an awesome story
Don't be in doubt and stray
Cling to your lonesome folly

Now you're too close to the pain
Let all the rain go further
Come back and kiss me in vain
Mother oh do not bother

Hear the chorus of pain
Taking you back to proper ways
It's so easy to find
If you could remind me

Now you are lost in your way
Deep in an awesome story
So I will find you again
Kiss you for lonesome folly


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra

* *


----------



## Lunacik

Smoke out moles like a force of nature
Pray fortune return to his favor
Swiftly
Maybe in the form of a nest egg
Maybe in the form of a tesla death ray
Or a solid gold scene with something better to celebrate
Than powder on a face like a flatfoot on jelly day
M-m-moral compass all batshit
Spinning in the shadows of immoral magnets
Are we supporting the artist or enabling the addict
I mean, I guess it matters to me
I wish it mattered to you
How a thousand virtues
Kick the same bucket like chinatown turtles

Roving packs of elusive young become
Choke-lore writers over boosted drums
In the terrifying face of a future tongue
Down down from a huntable surplus to one


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Lauren Babic's voice, man...it's a sample of pure bliss...


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *





We crash
And burn
And break
down

Please stay
Until
We fade
out

Until
We lose
Control

Until
We start
To fall

Can't stop turning around
I'm losing ground
I'm losing ground

Can't stop turning around
I'm losing ground
I'm losing ground

Now it's time to let go
Now it's time to let go
Now it's time to let go 

We crash
And burn
And break
down

Please stay
Until
We fade
out

Until
We lose
Control

Until
We start
To fall

Can't stop turning around
I'm losing ground
I'm losing ground (It's all because of you)

Can't stop turning around
I'm losing ground
I'm losing ground (It's all because of you)

Now it's time to let go
Now it's time to let go
Now it's time to let go


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Celtsincloset

Missing a match with a good-looking person on a dating app:


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Astronomy_lover




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## Allostasis




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

ugh yeah--enough with the religious songs.






I haven't listened to Dar williams for so long. She's got a pretty voice--sounds so wholesome.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Ronald Jenkees Likes Toast.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik

Listening to opening songs of the animoo shows I like now...WEEB LEVEL UP


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics

* *






*"The Deep End"*


And don't tell me, I'm afraid of waking up alone
But it's waking up to find you've gone
Well you make it clear
I had my chances
Only one way left to go
So I'll follow it down

She goes straight,
Straight for the deep end
Doesn't hesitate to dive right in
Be careful now
Be careful now

So she's trading my love for comfort
Gives it all away
So much for that happy ending
Now you make it clear
You've got your options
Only one way left to go
So I'll follow it down

She can't hold her own!
Who would have known!
She is misery's company!
She's got no place to go!
No place to call home!
She's got misery's company!

She goes straight,
Straight for the deep end
Doesn't hesitate to dive right in
Be careful now
Be careful now
Be careful!
Be careful now

She only comes to me in my dreams
So sleep becomes routine
It's not healthy, it's what makes you right
It's not healthy, it's what makes you...

She only comes to me in my dreams
So sleep becomes addicting
It's not healthy, it's what makes you right
It's not healthy, it's what makes you...

Hold her strings to haunt my dreams
It's not healthy, it's what makes you right
It's not healthy, it's what makes you...

She goes straight,
Straight for the deep end
Doesn't hesitate to dive right in
She goes straight,
Straight for the deep end
Doesn't hesitate to dive right in
Be careful now,
Be careful now,
Be careful!


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I'm still single, and even _I_ already know she ****in hates me.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Penny




----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Penny




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Worriedfunction

So far this might be one of the most beautiful albums The Alan Parsons Project ever did.


----------



## Glittris

Day After Tomorrow, probably most famous for Starry Heavens in Tales of Symphonia. They made other nice songs as well, great if you understand Japanese perhaps, this is one of my favorites...


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## CountZero

@moonpixie A little U2 calls for a little more U2...


----------



## horseloverfat




----------



## Kytaari




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Andreve

I listen to radio MASFM 100.3 FM


----------



## DOGSOUP

forgot how much I loved this song


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## littlewyng




----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Crowbo

This game is so fucking good.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo

Waiting for this shitdemic to be over


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## taixfai




----------



## jetser




----------



## Penny

*Blue Moon*
The Marcels
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding Blue moon moon blue moon dip di dip di dip
Moo Moo Moo Blue moon dip di dip di dip Moo Moo Moo Blue moon dip di dip di dip
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding Blue Moon
Blue Moon, you saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding Blue Moon
Blue moon, you knew just what I was there for
You heard me saying a prayer for
Someone I really could care for
Waaa wah waaaa waaa
And then there suddenly appeared before me
The only one my arms will ever hold
I heard somebody whisper please adore me
And when I looked the moon had turned to gold.
Blue moon, now I'm no longer alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding Blue moon moon blue moon dip di dip di dip
Moo Moo Moo Blue moon dip di dip di dip Moo Moo Moo Blue moon dip di dip di dip
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding
Bom ba ba bom ba bom ba bom bom ba ba bom ba ba bom ba ba dang a dang dang
Ba ba ding a dong ding Blue moon
Songwriters: Niels Hermes, Ton Groen
For non-commercial use only.
Data from: Musixmatch


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Penny




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## taixfai




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## makeup




----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Penny




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Penny

moonpixie said:


>


ever listen to Simon and Garfunkel?


----------



## moonpixie

Penny said:


> ever listen to Simon and Garfunkel?


Yes, they're great.

This is one of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## Electra

R.I.P


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> This game is so fucking good.


Video was blocked 😔


----------



## Bearlin

Whippit said:


> Because of @Folsom 's post, I went down a Laura Branigan rabbit hole. Her catalog is kinda meh... but holy lord this music video.


the original goes by galaxiesfar deeper ( feelings/ mind) -for my highly sensitive perception responding to the tiniest microimpulses -infinitely more seducing and certainly sexier with sx/sp- raf...( raffaele riefoli) , who wrote the lyrics and sings the song in the original version ( dolce, sensitive voice--italian accent --facial expression.....body language...seducing fire in the ice of the eyes ---hot and cold at the same time.. push& pull-.yin---reserved with seducing highlights of pulling eyes--overall alienlike.... et cetera perge perge---and i am not italian..grin)....contra sp/sx copycat l.brannigan...clumsy and boring to death to me and i'm hetero...good video creation though which has towards nil to do with her...


----------



## Whippit

Bearlin said:


> the original is by galaxies far deeper ( feelings/ mind) , infinitely more seducing and certainly sexier with sx/sp- raf...( raffaele riefoli) , who wrote the lyrics and sings the song in the original version....contra sp/sx copycat l.brannigan..


Lol, I didn't expect such a passionate response to an 80's pop song. The Raf version is definitely enjoyable. I remember reading that only in Italy did his chart higher that Branigans.

In any case, I was more intersted in the entire music video presentation. You kind of expect Laura Branigan as a pop star/performer not to be a singer songwriter, but she does well with the song and has a powerful voice IMO. But the vid, I wasn't expecting that from a rando pop hit. I guess it was directed by William Friedkin, the guy who directed The Exorcist.


----------



## Bearlin

Scooter - Jigga Jigga! (Official Video)


New single “The Spell Remains” out now: https://scooter.lnk.to/TheSpellRemainsYo Latest Scooter album “God Save The Rave” OUT NOW!Get it here: https://scoote...




youtu.be


----------



## Folsom




----------



## mimesis

Peace Charlie


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Bearlin

2Pac - Hit 'Em Up (Dirty) (Music Video) HD
Mystikal - Danger (Been So Long) ft. Nivea


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## jjcu




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## taixfai




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## midnightdance

I am listening to "Bring it All to Me" by Blaque ft. JC Chasez from NYSNC. 90s songs are really fun to listen to. Also, it's funny to hear a boy-bander claim to have "thug appeal".


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## jjcu




----------



## taixfai




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## bearlybreathing

Deftones- Passenger (Mike Shinoda's Remix)


----------



## moonpixie

This posthumous album is really something. 
RIP Mac.


----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Electra




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## jjcu




----------



## KindaSnob!

I really like this album after few listens.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## jetser

KindaSnob! said:


> I put it on repeat since it came out.
> So good.


Yes, it's awesome. It's her best effort yet.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## thisisme

at home working and listening to this atm


----------



## lifeaholic

😂


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny

what my kid's been listening to


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny

love this outfit


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## thisisme




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## taixfai




----------



## NipNip

Rachmaninoff's second


----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## moonpixie

My ENFP friend sang this tonight at karaoke and it was awesome.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## sibersonique




----------



## jetser




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Penny




----------



## Penny

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


----------



## moonpixie

For Sarah Harding, who has died today at the age of 39 from cancer. R.I.P. 😭


----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## billy3

I am listening Circles by Mac Miller. It's my favorite song. When it was released I am very excited & I asked my father to bought me mac miller on the stage poster. I cant believe he left us too early. He was a great rapper and made an impact in the rap world in such a small time.


----------



## billy3

I am listening Circles by Mac Miller. It's my favorite song. When it was released I am very excited & I asked my father to bought me mac miller on the stage poster. I cant believe he left us too early. He was a great rapper and made an impact in the rap world in such a small time.


----------



## moonpixie

I'll be on a Girls Aloud kick for a while. Hopefully it will help soothe the sadness over Sarah Harding's death.

Our walking Primrose.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Penny




----------



## Crowbo

One of the greatest songs of all time made even better!!


----------



## Penny




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Lyrics:

* *


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## calxmari

new song released by my favorite band last month. very different from their previous music, all of which I highly recommend. suicide saturday and buttercup are other favorites of mine :] (I'm even getting a a tattoo based on buttercup in a month or so)


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Penny




----------



## moonpixie

KindaSnob! said:


>


This is my favorite song of theirs 🙌🏻


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## eeo




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin

[



]


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin

[



]


----------



## Bearlin

[



]


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Penny




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny




----------



## QwertyCTRL

Feed the Machine - Poor Mans Poison


----------



## QwertyCTRL

Welcome to the internet, instrumental - Bo Burnham


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Penny




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## jjcu




----------



## NIHM




----------



## CountZero

@NIHM Loved her first solo album, but nothing afterwards really caught my interest. My two faves off that album:


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Penny

farewell summer. hello autumn


----------



## eeo




----------



## moonpixie

Randomly, I was trying to remember the name of the song and band 3 days ago. And then randomly again, this same song played on Ted Lasso which I watched yesterday. Funny how that happens.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## Swivelinglight




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Six




----------



## Six

-


----------



## Electra




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Rivaloo




----------



## Rivaloo

ok ok ill chill out after this pot for now


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Rivaloo

:'3


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Electra




----------



## Rivaloo




----------



## Rivaloo




----------



## horseloverfat




----------



## Clare_Bare

Jenny Morris
Land Of The Long White Cloud / Aotearoa


----------



## Whippit




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

The song that best represents December


----------



## Crowbo

More optimal December music.


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

On the fence about which version I like more. I prefer Meg Myers video


----------



## jetser

Crowbo said:


> More optimal December music.


This is my favourite:


----------



## jetser




----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> This is my favourite:


So many good ones.... two right at the moment


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## lifeaholic




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## 3Wize




----------



## 3Wize




----------



## 3Wize




----------



## 3Wize




----------



## 3Wize




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Plusless




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## toxatyt

linkin park don't know what album


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ms. Aligned

Idk wtf is going on but my son just introduced me to his girlfriend for the first time ever. And all I can hear in my mind is this on repeat:






Haha the expression on his face.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Crowbo said:


>


I only quoted this because I ABSOLUTELY love your signature.  The song doesn't suck either.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Playing on music app atm


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

😱


----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## ENIGMA2019

So many awesome ones by her...






Love every one on this one


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Folsom




----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Lunacik

Crazy, but I love her, I could never run from her
Swear we drive each other mad, she be so stubborn
But what the fuck is love with no pain, no sufferin'
Intense, this shit, it gets dense

Cross my heart, hope to die
To my lover, I'd never lie
He said "be true, " I swear I'll try
In the end, it's him and I

He's out his head, I'm out my mind
We got that love; the crazy kind
I am his, and he is mine
In the end, it's him and I


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


>


Tuesday Night Music Club is the first I ever heard her in my teens.. Two of my favs from it


----------



## Folsom




----------



## Folsom




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## LostHaven




----------



## Not that guy

*Dominique Fils Aimé - Nameless (2018)*

Fans of Nina Simone are going to enjoy this.
Stumbled on the disk from an audio equipment review. The reviewers use the disk to test audio gear.


----------



## LostHaven




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Namsayin

Coffee + wakey bakey +


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## blossomier




----------



## Queen of Cups

open mic night question: what's your theme song


----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Six

X


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## CountZero

@Queen of Cups Thanks for reminding me of Joss Stone...haven't heard from her in a long time. I'll leave you with this...


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups

CountZero said:


> @Queen of Cups Thanks for reminding me of Joss Stone...haven't heard from her in a long time. I'll leave you with this...



You're welcome! And thanks 
We were supposed to go to her concert last weekend, but it got canceled due to covid. 
Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## CountZero

Not sure anyone but me will like this one, but on the off chance I'll post it. It uses footage from a short anime set in the Blade Runner universe, as a sort of a prequel to Blade Runner 2049...


----------



## Mark R




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Celtsincloset

Promise this will be the last Bluebeard vid I'll post for the next few months. Unless a new live video has been unearthed.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## NIHM




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## moonpixie

.


----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## Six

x


----------



## akshithaanantharajas

Ed Sheeran - Bad Habits






-Magnisarara
(INFP)


----------



## akshithaanantharajas

Europop Music



Magnisarara


----------



## Folsom




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Folsom




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Celtsincloset

_



_


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Folsom




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


> SAYGRACE


 That makes me think of a few




SANTANA 💕





I have heard a ton of remixes of this song but, this is 🔥 





Two of the funniest ones


----------



## SpeedTheRacer

I just love this


----------



## SpeedTheRacer




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups

Summer days and a red pick up truck lol


----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## huhh

lil bit of this


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Folsom




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## NIHM




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jjcu




----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh

Sickick maaan


----------



## huhh

NIHM said:


>


Omg this is litteraly one of my all time favs


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Folsom




----------



## DOGSOUP

Feeling sad :/


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Celtsincloset

Fuck it, another Bluebeard vid:


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM

Electra said:


>


I listened to this song so much when I lived in Switzerland for a year as a teen. Memory lane, like it, played in the pub every night. It was that and this song.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## jjcu




----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## CountZero




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## MsMojiMoe

My cat loves this video

my cat loves tv, he watches horror and actually gets scared and screams  Meows when I touch him, loves cat tv, and the movie Ice age or anything with other animals

missy Elliott
sock it 2 me


----------



## NIHM




----------



## CountZero

Electra said:


>


Man, where did it all go wrong? Back then it seemed like the we were headed for a real golden age. Instead ... we have a bumper crop of tyrants deploying every trick found in _1984_, and even some modern 'innovations.'


----------



## CountZero

NIHM said:


>


The video (not the song itself) reminds me of this old video...


----------



## CountZero

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Winter-Rose




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


So underrated!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

So HAPPY they are coming out with new stuff!


----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## ENIGMA2019

He slays the hell out of it in every way...Huge fan of Fleetwood and the solo stuff of the members.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

BigApplePi said:


>


Heart is awesome!
The car is too-


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Freaking guitarists... I need to post some Santana...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Folsom




----------



## AnneINTJ




----------



## NIHM




----------



## DJ Venti




----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 💕 her...a few


----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


Nice. never heard this before.


----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


She is awesome..


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## huhh




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh




----------



## huhh




----------



## JourneyOfMystery




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## NIHM




----------



## gravityfalls

1800... So nostalgic 😪






"songs that give you dopamine but you are in a bathroom at a party"


----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lord of the Sabbath




----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh

Lord of the Sabbath said:


>


That was good. Thank you

”make u better” i like that


----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh

NIHM said:


>


Musical evening eh?






maybe @Lord of the Sabbath Will like this one. Love the chorus


----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh

this is also good

”never been a Church type.. but i believe in the la-ast days”


----------



## NIHM




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019

huhh said:


> this is also good
> 
> ”never been a Church type.. but i believe in the la-ast days”


Never heard this one. Thanks. It made me think of a thread I just posted in- title of song
https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/best-song-about-being-friends.1365588/page-2#post-44325204

You may like this one?


----------



## huhh

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Never heard this one. Thanks. It made me think of a thread I just posted in- title of song
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/best-song-about-being-friends.1365588/page-2#post-44325204
> 
> You may like this one?


wow! i like it a lot! how did you know i would like it? very unique i think


----------



## ENIGMA2019

huhh said:


> wow! i like it a lot! how did you know i would like it? very unique i think


Glad you like it. Not sure, I have not seen many of your posts. I had just posted this one in the other thread I linked. Not same video though


----------



## CountZero

For some reason I felt like old skool tonight…







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huhh

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Glad you like it. Not sure, I have not seen many of your posts. I had just posted this one in the other thread I linked. Not same video though


I will try to dig up songs about friendship for you

that one you linked now was chill 

oh i thought about one song now....but it is swedish  it is called "missed friends" 

maybe rebelution has a song about friendship, will see


----------



## huhh

sigh i guess i will listen to rebelution all night now


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


Different take/vibe but, same theme?  May be in my mind...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


Do you like Peter Gundry?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

huhh said:


>


 Him. My fav is


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


I like this lol Are all their videos comical?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


>


Different genre but, similar sound. Do you like her?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

LetMeRemainAMystery said:


>


The first time I heard Sigrid is





She reminds me of Maggie Rogers. Both are great. I need to get out of this freakin thread


----------



## ENIGMA2019

_dashes out of music thread before the night is gone and it is 12am_


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Folsom




----------



## NIHM

Something fun.


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath




----------



## Lord of the Sabbath




----------



## huhh

Lord of the Sabbath said:


>


I made like 10 thread today, u wanna check em out?


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Lord of the Sabbath




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BigApplePi

I don't know what song this is, but at this time of night it has great songs. No commercials.








ScratchRadio.org


Home of 93.7FM The Scratch - WJWS-LP - JHS Radio



scratchradio.org




I'd like to know if you like this station. Don't know if it is USA only or not.

I have it playing both on PerC and Alexa at the same time.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

angeleyes said:


>


I thought I never heard of this group. This song sounds like they were trying to sound like Buddy Holly.
It turns out they had a really big hit with "I Fought the Law". THAT I heard of.






Followed up many years later by The Authority Song...


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## LostHaven

I'm going through talk talk discography, currently on happiness is easy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

The video caught me...  Good song too


----------



## angeleyes

UpClosePersonal said:


> I thought I never heard of this group. This song sounds like they were trying to sound like Buddy Holly.
> It turns out they had a really big hit with "I Fought the Law". THAT I heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed up many years later by The Authority Song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> 
> UpClosePersonal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I never heard of this group. This song sounds like they were trying to sound like Buddy Holly.
> It turns out they had a really big hit with "I Fought the Law". THAT I heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed up many years later by The Authority Song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Fuller was, like many performers, a big Buddy Holly fan. "Love's Made a Fool of You" was, in fact, co-written by Buddy Holly and recorded by The Crickets. The Bobby Fuller Four version was a top forty hit for them.
> John Mellencamp actually mentions Bobby Fuller in his song, "R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A."
> Bobby Fuller was found dead in his mother's car, in July of 1966. He was 23. ( The case has been featured on "Unsolved Mysteries".)
> UOTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## snowelf666

Vivaldi: Spring from the Four Seasons. but it's classical music


----------



## UpClosePersonal

snowelf666 said:


> Vivaldi: Spring from the Four Seasons. but it's classical music


----------



## moonpixie

💜


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath

America spells competition
Join us in our blind ambition
Get yourself a brand new motor car
Someday soon we'll stop to ponder
what on Earth's this spell we're under
We made the grade and still we wonder
who the hell we are


----------



## ENIGMA2019

snowelf666 said:


> Vivaldi: Spring from the Four Seasons. but it's classical music


You may like





or some


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lord of the Sabbath said:


> America spells competition
> Join us in our blind ambition
> Get yourself a brand new motor car
> Someday soon we'll stop to ponder
> what on Earth's this spell we're under
> We made the grade and still we wonder
> who the hell we are


I am not sure why but, it reminded me of this


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## huhh




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Schizoid




----------



## huhh




----------



## UndoneCitrine

I wasn't too sure about this when I first heard it cause I was used to her doing pop, but it's become my favorite thing from her. I hope she puts new music out soon!


----------



## BigApplePi




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Six

*Don't Deny Me This...!?*


----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Schizoid




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## eeo

Joni Mitchell - A Strange Boy


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## goodvibe




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Celtsincloset

(singer is the pianist in the previous bluebeard video.)


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## ENIGMA2019

DMB kick last few days...


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ssenptni




----------



## eeo

Audrey Hepburn - Moon River


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo

Jean-Baptiste Lully - Passacaille


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

handmade heaven on piano - YouTube


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Glittris

Good old 80s Sci-Fi <3


----------



## Folsom




----------



## eeo

Matt Corby - Brother


----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Dalien




----------



## gravityfalls

Sleeping At Last - Atlas : Enneagram



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kg6Nlgy6fS3QAjACGO35Jl8mwm4VX3wUc


----------



## Schizoid




----------



## ENIGMA2019

It is Mother's Day - title-so... new band I came across recently...


----------



## Dalien




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Dalien said:


>


Heard this one?


----------



## Dalien

@ENIGMA2019

I tried to post the last vid of Chris and Eddie singing Hunger Strike, but it came up not viewable. Ugh


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Dalien said:


> @ENIGMA2019
> 
> I tried to post the last vid of Chris and Eddie singing Hunger Strike, but it came up not viewable. Ugh


I get that sometimes. Most of the time when random clicking I get -
Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot 



I have to use a different search engine. Not like it matters. _sighs_

Have you heard of 





We seem to have similar tastes in music. I think you would like them.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## 17041704

* *




Loneliness makes us blind
Longing leaves us anxious
Have a bit more wine
Or get some fresh air
Will that loosen me up

Life is not easy
Perseverance is a tall order
Turn a blind eye
Or have a cigarette
Will that keep me out of it

Are you alright
How's life working out for you
I tried to leave my unceasing thoughts behind
Yet I can't help myself night after night
Is there a way out for me

I saw you whenever I closed my eyes
Unless we never loved each other
What gives me the right to forget about you

I learned what happened to you from our friends
Unless regret never occured to you when you were gone
What gives me the right to stay on the sidelines










* *




If waiting like a fool
Will someday find the true love of our lives
Who would mind having this love of mine

Clouded with uncertainty
When have I ever wanted
My love to wander in loneliness

I'd rather stay silent my whole life
Instead of deceiving you with lies
You would notice our love
Is filled with distance

To love in silence
I dare not show you my heart

The truth. The masks. If only I can be myself
And offer the truest love to my only confidant
Mesmerized. Stupefied. If only you would take care of yourself
I will miss you even when we part ways. I do miss you


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Michika from Argentina

Piggy - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## eeo

Simple Minds - Don't You (Forget About Me)


----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## 17041704




----------



## mimesis

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Anybody up for some Bill? I will do two a Bill and Billy


I have William and Willie if that counts...


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

mimesis said:


> I have William and Willie if that counts...


 I can only see the second one.  First one is unavailable.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Wonder if she got her name from that...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Most known


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## 17041704




----------



## BigApplePi

Again:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## superloco3000

For @Celtsincloset who also like brazilian's music .


----------



## ENIGMA2019

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## 17041704

* *




It is 1984 in the middle of the harvest
My son is sleeping soundly in my arms
I promised my wife to fix the sewing machine
So I guess I won't be going to the movies tonight

Tomorrow I will borrow some more money from our neighbors
The kid's been crying all day for a cookie
My heart ached while staring at his little blue shirt
And there I kept hitting myself by the pond

So this is my father
And the words in his diary
This is the prose
He left behind with his youth
And here I am reading with tears
Next to my frail and fragile father

It was 1994 after the harvest
When my old and beloved mother passed away
And my son went to school in his white uniform
Yet something seemed to bother him and he lost some weight

Taking a glimpse into the future
I will be as old as those crumpled banknotes
My son will turn into a real man
And start his family with a lovely woman
I can only hope that life will go easy on them

So this is my father
And the words in his diary
This is the prose
He left behind with his life
And here I am reading with tears
Next to his failing body

This is my father
And the words in his diary
This is the prose
He left behind with his life
Here I am reading with tears
Reading an old newspaper in the wind

These are the footprints of a generation
Only to disappear without a trace in a few seasons
How many heartbreaking tales lie beneath our feet?
This piece of land once left me in tears


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## mimesis

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I can only see the second one.  First one is unavailable.


Retry 😊


----------



## ENIGMA2019

mimesis said:


> Retry 😊


I will. Cool album cover.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad sad sad song considering current events...easy to buy into the political agenda instead of the real issues.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

mimesis said:


> Retry 😊


Nice!


----------



## jetser




----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


>


I like that. Relaxing. Is the whole soundtrack like that?


----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I like that. Relaxing. Is the whole soundtrack like that?


I don't know. Have you seen the movie? I mean I can't decide if it's relaxing to you but it's in the same vein.
I think it's relaxing yeah.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> I don't know. Have you seen the movie? I mean I can't decide if it's relaxing to you but it's in the same vein.
> I think it's relaxing yeah.


Funny.... No, I have not. At least, I admit it. Assumptions makes asses....


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## Electra




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## DOGSOUP

this song sounds like there should have been a simlish version of it that would have played in the Sims 2 College Rock ost


----------



## BigApplePi

Here is a great song sung by an brilliantly expressive and beautiful singer. She put the lyrics thru "Translate" just to make sure. Is there anything wrong with the results?






Original:

Lyrics

Every night in my dreams
I see you, I feel you
That is how I know you go on
Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you go on
Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more, you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on
Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never let go 'til we're gone
Love was when I loved you
One true time I'd hold to
In my life, we'll always go on
Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on (why does the heart go on?)
Once more, you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on
You're here, there's nothing I fear
And I know that my heart will go on 
We'll stay forever this way
You are safe in my heart and 
My heart will go on and on


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

OH MY GOD
my favorite song with my favorite kind of dancing
I'm freaking out rn


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lunacik said:


>


She is badass imo


----------



## Lunacik

ENIGMA2019 said:


> She is badass imo


Yaaaas, I LOVE her. She's hot, too, tbh.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik

ENIGMA2019 said:


> She is badass imo


Heard Lady XO yet?


----------



## Lunacik

She is probably SEE-Fi in Socionics


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lunacik said:


> Heard Lady XO yet?


No, sec I will check them out.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lunacik said:


> She is probably SEE-Fi in Socionics


I like her stuff! Thanks!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

similar songs in a way


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019

People being banned on here for?????.... Where is our infractions and banned sub-forum?


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser

It's fcking fascinating. 






Worldwide hits by each year.

Which one is your favourite?

Mine are (in case of you don't wanna spoil the first ones):

* *





Donna Summer - I Feel Love (1977)

Adele - Rolling in the Deep (2011) 🧡

Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise (1995)

Bryan Adams - Everything I do... (1991)

Ed Sheeran - Shape of You (2017)

hm: Gotye - Somebody That I used to Know because it's a fking irritating song but it's also kind of true. 




Side notes: Mariah Carey and Boyz II Men are unbelievable cheesy. 🙄

Katy Perry has the strongest entry ever (I kissed a Girl)

I fkin hate The Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


This song is related to Living on a Prayer like






is related to Poison.


----------



## jetser




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jetser




----------



## DOGSOUP

그런 거지, 다 똑같지
엄마가 했던 말 전부 다 맞지


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik

This song is extremely fitting for my situation in life, my perceptions, and how I feel right now. Pretty much every last word fits, just a different industry. There are still parallels nonetheless "forgetting the words he wrote down" and instead, on my end, I'm dealing with dissociative amnesia making me forget what I'm working on while I'm trying to move forward, but determined to keep going and let nothing hold me back. Lots of parallels even where you wouldn't think it'd be applicable, just like that.

I swear to god, I'm so much like Eminem it's not even funny.


----------



## Celtsincloset

💙


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I need to mix it up... rap can get me in a certain headspace...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser

Sad & Smiley.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fiona Apple Tidal is a great album.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## LostHaven




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

LostHaven said:


>


The intro is badass!


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I  DH & JO and Nelly too...


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## huhh




----------



## Electra




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

angeleyes said:


>


Some of the lyrics have been in my head for weeks.... These- "*The* *world* *is* *a* *vampire*" kept popping into my head. It took a few minutes to associate it with the song. 

Rod Stewart, Prince, George Michael, and others as well...






Great song too...


----------



## jetser




----------



## Celtsincloset

This beauty:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@Jester
I  Florence + the Machine. They are awesome!!!! 





My fav is Lungs album. So many great ones though...

















New stuff...
Florence + The Machine - Heaven Is Here


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Celtsincloset said:


> This beauty:


Good song...not sure why it reminds me of


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## eeo




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser




----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## eeo

Thomas Newman - Revolutionary Road (End Title)


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## eeo

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## DOGSOUP

She unironically sounds like a great vocalist. Love this. Need more like this.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mammon




----------



## Mammon




----------



## blossomier




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Mammon




----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## Treeson

SK 









 

 
 
   
  
  


  


  


  


 


 


 
 
  
   





























*Lady XO - "Motives" *
                           
















 

 SK 









 

 
 
   
  
  


  


  


  


 


 


 
 
  
   













































 


 SK 





















 





 



 





 




 



 





  


  


  


  


 


 


 



 





 



 




 



 























































i saw lady posted, she is the bomb

0:54 / 2:45











*Lady XO - "Motives" *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIkGYIqFl8A


----------



## Treeson

i will figure out how to post videos in a second


----------



## Treeson




----------



## Treeson




----------



## Treeson




----------



## Kenny008

Aurora-Runaway


----------



## Kenny008

And now Taylor Swift - Don't Blame me


----------



## Celtsincloset

💙❤💙❤💙❤💙❤💜


----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## gravityfalls




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Treeson




----------



## Treeson

sally that *


----------



## Treeson




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

"The Way Home" from "Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number":


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

All songs from the "Hotline Miami" soundtrack played backwards.


----------



## davjo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Unown




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Purrfessor

There's lots of good music I like but this is my favorite song.


----------



## Schizoid




----------



## eeo

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Gone Gone Gone (Done Moven On)


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## UndoneCitrine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## secondpassing

My second favorite composer might have took a break from making bossa nova. Sure hope so.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

The All-American Rejects "Drown Next to Me":


----------



## 𝐁𝐫𝐢𝐠𝐡𝐭

Bare My Soul by Empathy Test


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## akshithaanantharajas

I'm listening to classical music







(Magnisarara)


----------



## akshithaanantharajas

I'm listening to classical music







(Magnisarara)


----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Unown




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## gravityfalls

I was searching about the difference between pagan and heathen, and a little bit of history, then the term made me remember this song.


----------



## Gamine

John Legend Tonight


----------



## Gamine

DOGSOUP said:


>


Heard Plan B?


----------



## NipNip




----------



## DOGSOUP

Gamine said:


> Heard Plan B?


Yes! I'm loving many of her new songs!


----------



## blossomier




----------



## cyber-bully




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## jjcu




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo

Wild Beasts - The Devil's Crayon


----------



## The Dude




----------



## jetser




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## cyber-bully

And Kim Petras new leaked album


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## jetser




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Schizoid

A song that is sang by my favorite ESFP singer:


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## NIHM




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## eeo

Depeche Mode - Home


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

moonpixie said:


>


Fan of Breezeblocks


----------



## Gamine

Tripwire_Desire said:


>


Thank you for the reminder. Forgot about La Roux Bulletproof.

In for the kill is a great one too.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

impulsenine said:


>


Omg, this is brilliant right now. Don't even know what they're saying. Lol


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## CountZero

You know, that's inspired me to create my own protest band. We're protesting the encroachment of the Internet and technology on the common man. We're calling it...

...wait...

Rage Against the Meme


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


Many by them. I love


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## UpClosePersonal




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## cyber-bully

【Ado】踊 (Odo) - YouTube 
お行儀よくね / てにをは feat.星界 - YouTube 
Fear and Delight by The Correspondents (Unofficial Lyric Video)(REMAKE) - YouTube
My Type - YouTube 
I'm brutalizing this thread


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Kintsugi

There's a guy blasting this out of his car outside my window right now.

Throwback


----------



## eeo

Riz Ortolani - I giorni dell'ira


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jetser




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo

Dean Blunt - Flaxen


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## UpClosePersonal

Some musical history about Motown:

"*Money (That's What I Want)*" is a rhythm and blues song written by Tamla founder Berry Gordy and Janie Bradford, which was* the first hit record for Gordy's Motown enterprise*. Barrett Strong recorded it in 1959 as a single for the Tamla label, distributed nationally on Anna Records. Many artists later recorded the tune, including the Beatles in 1963, the Rolling Stones in 1964, and the Flying Lizards in 1979. - Wikipedia

I prefer the Beatles cover.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Gamine

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

There are some covers that supersede Mr. Springsteen’s original. 🫢


----------



## moonpixie




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Kintsugi

RIP, Coolio!

I remember how the boys at the school disco used to do their crotch thrusting dance to this


----------



## Kintsugi

Now this...


----------



## eeo

Pain of Salvation - Pluvius Aestivus


----------



## jjcu




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## angeleyes

Gamine said:


> There are some covers that supersede Mr. Springsteen’s original. 🫢


But nothing can beat having Courteney Cox in your video.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## eeo

Kevin Gilbert - Tea for One


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


> But nothing can beat having Courteney Cox in your video.


True. He has many great songs that have nothing to do with video appearances. There are a few covers that have blown my mind.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## eeo

Queen - I Want to Break Free


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## superloco3000

City pop wtf!,


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

UpClosePersonal said:


> Sticky Fingers album the only Stones album I ever bought.


Stones are always great.


----------



## Gamine

This one holds a special place for me. My step grandmother that was more of a grandmother to me than blood relatives. Blood does not make you a family member…Sometimes we don’t pick our family- it chooses us


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Gamine said:


> Stones are always great.


Oh and this album I own. Another great album cover! Good album overall.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Schizoid




----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

Schizoid said:


>


I don’t understand the lyrics but, it is soothing sounding. I’ll check this out more.


----------



## Gamine

CountZero said:


> @Gamine Yes that's an excellent remix of the original by Delerium & Sarah McLachlan. Speaking of Delerium, ever heard any of their music?


Yes, I am familiar with both. Nice selections.


----------



## Gamine

DOGSOUP said:


>


Holy hell lady… That is 🔥🔥🔥 The mix of sounds and dark lyrics. Thanks I have a new fav


----------



## jjcu




----------



## DOGSOUP

Gamine said:


> Holy hell lady… That is 🔥🔥🔥 The mix of sounds and dark lyrics. Thanks I have a new fav


It's like every October I remember Fever Ray exists...


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## Gamine




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine

😆Your screen name reminded me of a song.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Funniest thing about this video is the Fuck you Karens


----------



## Gamine

Typical an humorous all in one


----------



## Gamine

What was I doing in here? Blah


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## thisisme




----------



## Electra




----------



## thisisme




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Necrofantasia

This song is amazing and manic


----------



## CountZero




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Folsom




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


>


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## Gamine

Ah Alice In Chains cover?


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Electra




----------



## Gamine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine




----------



## CanaryBat

This song is truly ancient, but it has a beautiful melody and lyrics. It's about a dying soldier in the American Civil War. 
Elton John, "Where to Now, St. Peter?"


----------



## Gamine

Music app and I’m liking it. Relaxing


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## CanaryBat

Jorja Smith "All of This"


----------



## CanaryBat

Jorja Smith "All of This"


----------



## blossomier




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


I forgot about this song/band. Good October pick


----------



## Gamine

They almost toured together.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## huhh

This gem!


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Great Halloween video


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

huhh said:


> This gem!


Great band. Do you like them? Great as well


----------



## huhh

Gamine said:


> Great band. Do you like them? Great as well


I have never gotten my thumb out in order to listen to tool. I have friends who recommend etc


----------



## jjcu




----------



## CanaryBat

I love your new picture, Gamine. In honor of that:
Andy Williams: "Born Free"


----------



## CanaryBat

Fing song makes me lose my shiznit, because I loved those cats when I was a kid.
Sorry, man.
(Oh, yeah, you can't see me.)
😭😍😭😫😤😭😻😹🙀😾😻😹🐾


----------



## angeleyes

For Halloween:


----------



## NIHM




----------



## huhh

Yay Sweden


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Gamine

huhh said:


> I have never gotten my thumb out in order to listen to tool. I have friends who recommend etc


Your screen name says it best lol huhh  Get your thumb out? That is not a term I am familiar with.

Where is you thumb at?


----------



## Gamine

CanaryBat said:


> I love your new picture, Gamine. In honor of that:
> Andy Williams: "Born Free"


❤ Thank you! I like your post/music. Apparently, I was into amusing myself the other night. It happened after someone posted a lion picture and I was posting informational videos on wild cats. 😆

This was the last one of a few I posted. Prompting the new picture. I guess I found it funny late that night. I was a little snookered.


----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


> For Halloween:


 Genesis. Great music. So many of those bands venturing into epic solo music as well


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Halloween?


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


>


Such a throw back. Reminded me of




I think he married the female in the video irl


----------



## angeleyes

Gamine said:


> Such a throw back. Reminded me of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he married the female in the video irl


----------



## Gamine

Oh man that reminded me of other hair bands. The way he thrusted at his microphone pole stuck in my mind


----------



## Gamine

His mouth had always had me in a trance  I did not understand the crush on him at such an early age


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

They broke some major ground with this song. Makes me wonder what people currently holding office are thinking. Nvm I know what they are thinking… push a force fed agenda


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

I may have posted in the wrong thread. Song reminds you of another


----------



## CountZero




----------



## Gamine

Halloween music


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Thanks a lot NIHM  Now I’m addicted. This video is hilarious


----------



## Gamine

She actually reminds me of


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## mimesis




----------



## mimesis

Soundcloud: Gilles Peterson | Boiler Room x Technics x Dommune: 50 years of the SL-1200 Boiler Room


----------



## Necrofantasia

Omori <3


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Two Steps From Hell is exactly what my brain needed right now, almost like it's petting it. Lol


----------



## jetser




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Ms. Aligned

Hehe I forgot how much I like this song.


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

*That was like me at a 3, you don't want to see me at 10!*

Still one of the most relatable lines ever, to me.
Like really, you think I'm intense at my baseline? HAH. That's funny.


----------



## Lunacik

*The devil sold his soul to me
to me*


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

To you, Castelo.
4 years down the drain.


----------



## Lunacik

I fell into a concrete jungle
*AND I'M THE FUCKING KING!*

Great line.


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik

Love this. Song, vid, and character, so relatable.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Yeah. I'm in a mood.


----------



## Lunacik

One of my favorite songs, probably my top favorite currently.





The blood that runs within my veins
Keeps me from ever ending up the same
The fire that's pushing me on and on and on
To me it's everything and it makes me fucking strong

Love me or hate me
I walk alone

Been called a monster, called a demon, called a fake
I'm not an idol, not an angel, not a saint
I walk alone, I always have, I'm not ashamed
I've always been a living nightmare from the cradle to the grave


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

More relatability. "Just coz you say I'm crazy...
_*I'm gonna show you loco, maniac, sick bitch, psychopath
I'm gonna show you mental, out my brain, bat shit go insane!"*_


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik

*You can dream a little dream or you can live a little dream
I'd rather live it 'cause dreamers always chase but never get it

"Look, I've never had a dream in my life
Because a dream is what you wanna do, but still haven't pursued
I knew what I wanted and did it till it was done
So I've been the dream that I wanted to be since day one!"*


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

*This cat is asking if I seen his little lost passions
Told him: "Yeah, but only when I peddled past him"*


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

*Pray fortune return to his favor
Swiftly
Maybe in the form of a nest egg
Maybe in the form of a tesla death ray
Or a solid gold scene with something better to celebrate
Than powder on a face like a flatfoot on jelly day
M-m-moral compass all batshit
Spinning in the shadows of immoral magnets
Are we supporting the artist or enabling the addict
I mean, I guess it matters to me
I wish it mattered to you
How a thousand virtues
Kick the same bucket like chinatown turtles

Roving packs of elusive young become
Choke-lore writers over boosted drums
In the terrifying face of a future tongue
Down down from a huntable surplus to one 

Hello
Here's where a tale of caution
Pounds coffin nails
To bootlegs of Hawkwind, saw tooth
Nevermind straw to gold
Spin hearts on sleeves into heads on poles
Arm in the maw
Fish out pith like a business card from a jar at the mall
A-alike androids dreaming of carbon applause
Get stuffed with cartoon cigars
Cold pack, neti-pot, home to roost
Around folk backed into what they most lampoon
Shook to the fevered brow and broke ankles
Daisy, declawed pound, no thank you
Fade me
Failed all basic training
But I spent a couple groundhog days with a changeling
Silhouette the god's last cigarette
Anything less would be ri-god-damn-diculous*


----------



## Lunacik

*It's the year of the landshark
Dry as sand, parched, damn get these men some water
They're out there being slaughtered
In meaningless wars so you don't have to bother
And can sit and soak the idiotbox trying to fuck their daughters
Man it's the year of the Orphan
Seated adjacent to the firefly circling the torches on your porches
Trying to guard the fortress of a king they've never seen or met
But all are trained to murder at the first sign of a threat *


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Ms. Aligned

I'm probably going to sound like a total nerd right now, but I love The White Lotus theme song. It's too short!


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

Listening to my chillest playlist while vibing with some alcohol. Missed 5 days of meds (due to pharmacy issues, let's just say this is a small town) and I was manic earlier, felt my meds kick in and level me out, so it's like this nice lingering amount of mania that's got me feeling amazing and just being creative. 

Here's my chill list if anyone wants to chill out, too. 





__





Loading…






open.spotify.com


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Gamine

maximum danger said:


>


Interesting taste in music. Ever heard


----------



## Gamine

NIHM said:


>


Something I saw somewhere said she did a Lana Del Ray song previous post reminded me of


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> Something I saw somewhere said she did a Lana Del Ray song previous post reminded me of


I really like this song and the video too.


----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


Took me back to some other songs


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> I really like this song and the video too.


I like a lot of songs by them


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> I like a lot of songs by them


Counting Stars is really the only One Republic song I know but yeah they do have a lot of good ones. For some reason that reminds me of 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Gamine

They remind me of Imagine Dragons for some reason. Maybe the authenticity?


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> Counting Stars is really the only One Republic song I know but yeah they do have a lot of good ones. For some reason that reminds me of 30 Seconds to Mars.


Thanks, I will check it out. Only song I really know by them is


----------



## Scoobyscoob

That's hilarious. The Bones song by Imagine Dragons that is. I like this Imagine Dragons song, aside from Warriors which everyone knows or has heard before:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> Thanks, I will check it out. Only song I really know by them is


Ah, too slow paced for me to get into. Also reminds me of this song:


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's hilarious. The Bones song by Imagine Dragons that is. I like this Imagine Dragons song, aside from Warriors which everyone knows or has heard before:


I am more familiar with Imagine Dragons music than the others


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, too slow paced for me to get into. Also reminds me of this song:


Ah they did some with Taylor Swift as well.
I like


----------



## Gamine

Although, I think you like


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> I am more familiar with Imagine Dragons music than the others


Cool. I don't really listen to much music. A lot of songs I've heard of due to games and working in the game industry like this one which I heard from Borderlands. 😄 The only reason I played that game was because I had two friends really recommend I try it out.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> Ah they did some with Taylor Swift as well.
> I like





Gamine said:


> Although, I think you like


Yes, I really like Brendon Urie. Some people think he's an f-boi but I like him and his style. I like High Hopes and Victorious as well. And yes, Brendon did make it like he said he would. 😄


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> Cool. I don't really listen to much music. A lot of songs I've heard of due to games and working in the game industry like this one which I heard from Borderlands. 😄 The only reason I played that game was because I had two friends really recommend I try it out.


That sounds sad. Not listening to music?You post some that most aren’t aware of. Anyway


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Gamine said:


> That sounds sad. Not listening to music?You post some that most aren’t aware of. Anyway


It's not. I'm perfectly fine sitting in silence. Oh, country. I have in-laws who are but I wouldn't want to be a cowboy.


----------



## Gamine

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's hilarious. The Bones song by Imagine Dragons that is. I like this Imagine Dragons song, aside from Warriors which everyone knows or has heard before:


What about


----------



## Gamine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## jetser

One of my favourite songs and I never ever linked it.






It's a Texas based formation AFAIK.


----------



## jetser




----------



## huhh




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Surreal Snake

_



_


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


Ahh LZ Some I like by them


----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine

Music app playing has some good stuff. Maybe, I should listen to posted songs instead. Not in this thread though. INFx threads play the best music. Lots of types prefer those as well from what I can tell.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Oaktree

Johnny B. Goode - Peter Tosh version


----------



## Gamine

Mos Def… why not start it with that


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Gamine said:


> Well, I guess Canada considers it an obsolete thing… that video is unknown as well. Do not shoot the messenger. Thanks for posting the name/video


Damn they must be hard to be blocked by Canada. 


* *




Sorry couldn't help myself. Lol!




I'll try one last one. See if that works.


----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


>


Good song. Reminds me of older version of


----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


> Damn they must be hard to be blocked by Canada.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try one last one. See if that works.


Canada can suck my metaphorical dick 😏
I do while hard though. I caught that one


----------



## jetser

Gamine said:


> Good song. Reminds me of older version of


I thought I got a remark of Canada.

* *




Where Tory Lanez is from.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


> I thought I got a remark of Canada.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where Tory Lanez is from.


In what way? I can elaborate


----------



## Gamine

For those of you not familiar with this bad ass bitch…Sade I ❤You!


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Oaktree

Love me some positivity and GOOD VIBES...


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

.


----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

moonpixie said:


>


The title reminded me of 
Sucker Punch: Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Dubstep Remix)


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine

Males any sane chick will know you can not deliver some of these things but, it is still a sexy song. Speaking of - where is some good R&B in this thread? Baby making music or at least panty dropping lol


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Sing it son!!!


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Some Paula Abdul anyone?


----------



## Gamine

Looks like I hit several music threads hard last night.


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## jetser

Brutal and heartfelt.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## Necrofantasia




----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Måneskin I do have a soft spot for Italians.


----------



## Folsom




----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## moldygargoyle




----------



## jetser

Gamine said:


>


First, you gave me a heart attack. I thought she died or something.
Second, this was literally the first music video I've ever seen. 😊


----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


> First, you gave me a heart attack. I thought she died or something.
> Second, this was literally the first music video I've ever seen. 😊


First one? You are young!
Anyway, back to the haters


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


>


Wasp reminded me of a song @MsMojiMoe posted. Pretty bad ass


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Grac3




----------



## Ssenptni




----------



## jetser




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Kintsugi

Can't remember if it was my first or 2nd Glastonbury. Someone gave me their CD for my birthday and then I saw them live. 

Was a very special moment for 14 year old me. 

I'm feeling nostalgic


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## vitalyaems

I've been listening to American rap lately.


----------



## vitalyaems

I've been listening to American rap lately.


----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------



## Kintsugi

Musical night


----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------



## Kintsugi

Goodness 😢


----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------



## laluna




----------



## DOGSOUP

laluna said:


>


Had forgotten about this great song, thanks for linking it. You have good taste in music.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## laluna

DOGSOUP said:


> Had forgotten about this great song, thanks for linking it. You have good taste in music.


Do you have more?


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## eeo

Watched the movie again. With Honors (1994).


----------



## jetser




----------



## jetser




----------



## eeo

Childhood favorite.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Just posted a pic of her in the gif thread. Forgot what a badass she was. 






Great song


----------



## UpClosePersonal

eeo said:


> Childhood favorite.


This song was playing on my cd player when I landed on this page. The news of Christine McVie was shocking and I've been listening to Fleetwood Mac since hearing about it. It's amazing how popular this band was after adding the two women to the group. *Rumours* is still as good an album as the day it came out.


----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


----------



## Gamine

angeleyes said:


>


You just took me back in time!




My fav by him back in the day


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

maximum danger said:


>


Title reminded me of another one


----------



## superloco3000

Idk why i like her...


----------



## Gamine

Fantasy themed songs now... blame yourself superloco


----------



## Gamine

ok I will stop here with that theme


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Gamine




----------



## superloco3000




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Gamine

jjcu said:


>


You may like


----------



## mimesis




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Kintsugi

I don't have an excuse 

It's great for aerobic exercise! 💃🏃‍♀️👟


----------



## jjcu




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

Can anybody tell him anything?


----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jjcu




----------



## jetser

I like the intensity, with which it gets to the loud parts from the softer ones.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## jetser

Long time no hear.


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Electra

The wind.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Idk hwo one punch man landed in here I'mmAALLOW ITF,,,,5


----------



## bigstupidgrin

The most impressionable minds get molested and informed by manipulating forces Don't fret little man, don't cry They can never take the energy inside you were born with


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine

Celtsincloset said:


>


----------



## Kintsugi

This is kinda what I'm feeling right now, lol


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## eeo

Gene Kelly - Singin' in the Rain


----------



## NIHM




----------



## jetser




----------



## eeo

Barbra Streisand - Don't Rain On My Parade


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Ms. Aligned

So remember when I said I like to listen to multiple songs at once? 

This is what I'm currently listening to. 

Baahahaha! It wouldn't let me record it. 

It was David Bowie and that TASC at the same time. 

Whatever.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Electra




----------



## MadMaxSDP




----------



## Lunacik

I haven't listened to music in about a month, and I don't know how I've survived!


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Folsom




----------



## MadMaxSDP




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## Gamine

Ms. Aligned said:


>


Great album!


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## jjcu




----------



## gloriafowms

MadMaxSDP said:


> metallic epoxy flooring raleigh


Here he was in 2012 doing a solo acoustic version of John Barleycorn Must Die.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

gloriafowms said:


> Here he was in 2012 doing a solo acoustic version of John Barleycorn Must Die.


Think you forgot to post?


----------



## gloriafowms

MadMaxSDP said:


> Think you forgot to post?


video link not shared


----------



## MadMaxSDP

gloriafowms said:


> video link not shared


This one reminds me of the dead ones we lost.


----------



## Crowbo

The first song I listened to in 2023.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

canyon.mid


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Gamine

Folsom said:


>


First I ever heard them


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## MadMaxSDP

It was 1993 and we were only 13 but we walked around with baseball bats getting ours and paying out the dues.


----------



## jjcu




----------



## jetser




----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


>


I like them. They have a bunch of great sings and covers. I played this one a while back when @angeleyes and I were posting some Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## maximum danger




----------



## Gamine

Original





Cover


----------



## MadMaxSDP

jjcu said:


>


This…never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## DOGSOUP




----------



## MadMaxSDP




----------

